#ubuntu-se 2011-01-17
<saba> har iofs inget emot flower power. ändrar det till nittiotal istället
<Gallop32> Knäppgubbe som driver det.
<Gallop32> Men lever tydligen gott på sin "software" som de kallar sin mjukvara.
<saba> märkligt. Och iaf deras AB är registrerat 2003, men de började verksamheten 97.
<saba> eeehe, det här är ju cirkus på riktigt.
<saba> jag skulle säga att de är bluffmakare rakt igenom
<saba> de har tydligen letat folk för gräsklippning. Undra om de drar av det
<saba> de har lanserat utomlands också. Brillsoft
<Gallop32> saba: Brillsoft?
<Gallop32> Verkar ju ha äkta mjukvara i alla fall?
<Gallop32> Alltså... jag tycker att det verkar som ett riktigt företag, men troligen ljuger de om antalet kunder?
<Laban> Hm.... Använder cp -al i ett script för att sortera TV-serier i mappar + en mapp för saker som inte är sedda ännu.
<Laban> Men det fungerar bara inom ett FS.
<Laban> Kan man få cpatt kopiera filen om den inte kan länka?
<johanbr> vad menar du med "inte kan länka" ?
<Laban> Hardlinks fungerar bara inom samma FS
<Laban> och jag vill köra ett och samma kommando, oavsett var grejerna ligger.
<Laban> Så ligger mina filer på sda1 så ska den hardlinka, ligger de någon annanstans ska de kopieras.
<johanbr> då får du nog skriva ett litet script
<Gallop32> Fan vad krångliga folk är.
<Laban> Får kolla hur rsnapshot gör det...
<Gallop32> Laban: Varför ska du ha så avancerat och onödigt många FS?
<Laban> Gallop32: Två hårddiskar, inte sååå många :p
<saba> Laban: testa -s istället, för symbolic links ist för hard
<Laban> Hm... det fanns någon anledning till att jag inte ville ha symlinks en gång när jag byggde scriptet från början... undrar vad det var.... Men jag testar igen.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Laban> Ah.... Nu vet jag varför jag inte ville symlinka.
<Laban> Tar mana bort mappen (symlinken) i XBMC så tömmer den mappen, altså orginalen och tar inte bort länken.
<Laban> ....Så helt fel betéende.
 * Gallop32 trycker omedelbart in en morot i amelias käft.
<backspace> Jahapp. Vad tusan ska man hitta på nu då?
<amelia> Gallop32: läskigt
<backspace> Tror Ubuntu skulle skörda fler användare om Eva Longoria skulle vara taleskvinna för produkten.
<backspace> Btw, finns det några "kändisar" som man vet med säkerhet att de rattar "alternativa" OS?
<johanbr> backspace, Stephen Fry
<backspace> Å tusan.
<backspace> Vet att sambon gillar honom.
<johanbr> har för mig han var t.o.m inblandad i nåt med FSF
<amelia> han har väl gjort en del marknadsföring för foss iaf
<Gallop32> Själv har jag betalt för Windows 7 Home Premium retail.
 * Gallop32 fnittrar av att vara så busig i en FOSS-kanal.
<backspace> =)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> MOrgon.
<cahoot> stämmer
<Haffe> :)
<Barre> morrn
<antii> Fi fan
<Haffe> Varför gör man det här?
<Haffe> Somnar vid 01.00. Trots att jag lovade mig själv att sova vid 23.00.
<larsemil> haha då var vi två. i mitt fall berodde det på en pratglad flickvän, och när man får mysa samtidigt så... underbart trevligt!
<Haffe> Straffet kommer alltid morgonen efter.
<Barre> larsemil: morrn... vad skall du göra för spännande med hallen denna vecka då?
 * Barre "lever" lite genom larsemils akriviteter
<Haffe> Hur känns det?
<larsemil> Barre: denna vecka blir det att flytta över de sista kunderna från servern i oslo till hallen, sen blir det till att stänga ner servern i oslo och på lördag åka och hämta den
<Barre> spännande
<andol> amelia: Tja, aldrig fel att få motionera säkerhetskopiorna lite?
<larsemil> Barre: inte jätte, men då kan jag iaf börja leka med kluster och san
<andol> larsemil: Antyder inte terminen kluster att det rör sig ett betydligt pluraligare antal än vad "servern" tycks vara? :)
<larsemil> andol: and so it is
<larsemil> [A!
<larsemil> andol: du är inte i norge i helgen?
<andol> larsemil: Nix
<andol> larsemil: Inte där alltför ofta heller. Hitintills har jag bara besökt huvudkontoret en gång.
<larsemil> andol: de har inga servrar till ett bra pris som de ändå ska göra sig av med då? :)
<andol> larsemil: Tja, den batchen server de möjligtvis skulle kunna tänka sig att vilja göra sig av med tror jag inte att du vill ha :)
<larsemil> i guess
<larsemil> nej just nu tror jag inte jag behöver särskilt mycket hårdvara alls faktiskt
<larsemil> om det inte skramlar in väldigt mycket kunder helt plötsligt
<Barre> hehe..... sitter och räknar på liknelser för en presentation jag skall hålla... det är roligt att räkna :)
<Barre> Om längdhopparna hade utvecklats i samma takt som densiteten i en HDD (första HDD som byggdes på samma teknik som idag) så hade världsrekordet i längdhopp varit nästan 658 mil :)
<andol> Barre: Och om kortdistanslöpare hade utvecklats i samma takt som hastigheten på hårddiskar så hade värlsrekordet på 100 meter varit, tja, ungefär detsamma som det faktiskt är idag? :P
<kodein> jag fick nog 3 timmars sömn i natt, säkert. hurra!
<coobra> heh
<coobra> morn
<Barre> andol: det är helt korrekt... det är faktiskt med i min presentation :P
 * Haffe lägger en stor bomb i kanalen.
<kodein> terrorist!
<Norrland_jr> se till att skilja på diskarnas/skivornas rotationshastighet och dataöverföringshastigheten... fast iofs så står det inte under vilken tidsperiod :P
<larsemil> Barre: ,em kag hoppar ju ungefär 600 mil på en bra dag... är det något konstigt i det?
<larsemil> men jag
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/1uLxw.png
<madbear> Barre: dåligt val, ingen har väl slagit rekord på länge där? dom deevolverar ju
<maxjezy> *läspa*
<dagon_> mord gorgon
<larsemil> finns det något sätt att ta reda på vart man är på andra sidan ett golv / vägg ? typ ultraljud eller något? om man vill borra genom taket från övervåningen och helst hamnar nära en vägg.
<larsemil> ska dra kopparkabel och sätta fasta tputtag och en patchpanel på vinden till en switch, göra det ordentligt en gång för alla
<larsemil> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<Barre> madbear: funderar på att köra på tyngdlyftning istället... svårt att välja en sport som handlar om volym....
<madbear> bodybuilding? :D
<Barre> hahaha..
<coobra> hahaha
<yeager> chromium-daily var ett bra ppa..
<coobra> yeager:  japp
<HakanS> yeager: Bra artikel i Ubuntu News.
<yeager> HakanS, tackar, det är alltid trevligt att bli intervjuad :)
<Barre> men vilken mössa du hade....
<yeager> haha
<cHarNe2> HakanS: yeager länk?
<Barre> cHarNe2: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/01/11/ubuntu-translations-interviews-daniel-nylander-swedish-translation-team/
<cHarNe2> Barre: danke
<Coffe> Barre,  du som kan allt å lite till :P
<Coffe> finns det någon maxgräns för storlek på en disk ?
<Kim^J> Njae ;)
<Coffe> för mintt system ser inte den längre.
<Kim^J> Du kommer antagligen fysiskt inte få plats med diskarna snarare än att datorn inte vill längre.
<Kim^J> Hurt
<Kim^J> Hur stor är den då?
<Coffe> 10TB nu , uppgraderar den precis till 16tb
<Kim^J> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-maximum-partition-size-supported-by-linux.html
<Barre> Coffe: en disk, en partition, en volym eller ett filsystem. Samtliga har begränsningar, olika för olika typer.
<Coffe> en disk
<Coffe> är ett raidset
<Barre> Coffe: ett raidset är inte en disk ;) det representeras av en eller flera LUN :P
<Barre> Coffe: det kan vara så att det finns begränsningar på max LUN-Size för raid-kortet
<Barre> Coffe: ett adaptec-kort eller vad var det för kort du hade?
<dagon_> maxjezy: det där med att spara videos från /tmp funkar bra men alla landar ju inte där :(
<Barre> Coffe: ska på möte, men kolla MAX LUN Size i raidkortets manual, om det är det som är problemet så får du helt enkelt dela upp ditt raid-set i flera LUN och använda exempelvis LVM för att hantera detta i OS
<Barre> Coffe: bbl i eftermiddag/kväll
<Coffe> Barre,  raidkortet hanterar det utan problem.
<Coffe> jag tror det antingen är OS ,eller något om migreringen online
<Coffe> får helt enkelt bara vänta tills rebuiold är klar,
<larsemil> Coffe: vilket os?
<Coffe> variant av red hat
<jimmy_> Någon här som har koll på SVN-klienten RabbitVCS?
<tobier> goddag goddag
<dagon_> \o
<andol> jimmy_: Nix, men verkar vara ett rätt trevligt program.
<jimmy_> @andol: Ja, det funkar bra i stort:) Blir inte riktigt klok på låshanteringen bara..
<andol> jimmy_: Antar att du försökt med #rabbitvcs?
<kodein> inte ska man väl hålla på och låsa så mycket i svn?
<jimmy_> andol: Japp, har inte fått ett svar hittills.
<tobier> pratar ni VCS?
<tobier> då säger jag bara: git!
<tobier> :P
 * gusnan håller med tobier :)
<kodein> ni är dårar! CVS!!!
<tobier> kodein: usch
<gusnan> hahaha
<gusnan> nån som har kört bazaar? Är det nåt att ha?
<kodein> det är slött och förtjänar att dö.
<kodein> men andol gillar det visst.
<tobier> det känns udda att använda ubuntu
<tobier> jag är van vid arch :)
<cHarNe2> tobier: :)
<tobier> fast när man har installerat Awesome så är det inte så värst skillnad :)
<andol> Tja, för enklare kodhantering så är bzr rätt trevligt. Just då varje gren motsvaras utav en faktiskt mapp så blir det lite mindre rörliga delar att hålla reda på, etc.
<tobier> (förutom att jag alltid skriver pacman istället för apt-get)
<andol> tobier: Du ska inte sätta pacman som ett alias för mkfs, så att du blir lite mer motiverad att lära dig göra rätt? :P
<tobier> andol: bra idé :)
<larsemil> andol: alias pacman=eject är en hit annars
<larsemil> när någon i skolan gick på toa satte vi alltid alias cd=eject
<tobier> eller rm -rf /
<andol> tobier: Tja, men modern coreutils så är ju faktiskt rm -rf / rätt harmlöst.
<larsemil> andol: mjaee. jag råkade rm -rfa home för ett år sedan, hade precis gjort färdigt en labb i c++ på några tusen rader kod. hade inte hunnit backup
<andol> larsemil: Jo, men tänkte just specifikt på kommandot "rm -rf /".
<kodein> rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<andol> larsemil: Fast i övrigt, ouch.
<larsemil> andol: föredelen blev ju att man hade utarbetat algoritmen redan så all den där koden som man skrev för att nå fram dit första gången behövdes ju inte, så det blev väldigt mycket bättre andra gången. VÄLDIGT
<larsemil> så det är väl nästan en lektion man ska lära sig, "när du anser dig färdig med ditt program skriv om det från scratch"
<andol> larsemil: Alternativt vinsten med att regelbundet commita/pusha till annan server?
<cHarNe2> vi fick lära oss att spara var 10:de minut, rätt dom det var drog läraren proppen..
<kodein> den hårda skolan
<kodein> jag tenderar fortfarande att spara efter varje skriven rad eller så. man skulle kanske hooka in det med newline...
<johanbr> woohoo! seriekabeln jag byggde till min dockstar fungerar!
 * johanbr känner sig som en hårdvaruhacker
<cHarNe2> kodein: haha :P
<dagon_> johanbr: dockstar? Oo
<dagon_> du menar en sån där nas?
<johanbr> ja
<johanbr> har installerat openwrt på den
<dagon_> ah :)
<johanbr> men behöver seriekabeln för att uppdatera till senaste versionen
<dagon_> tänkte först på http://ecamm.com/mac/dockstar/
<johanbr> nej, en sån var det inte :)
<tobier> uh, varför hänger jag i #ubuntu
<tobier> en kille trodde att han kunde spela sina windowsspel om han på något sätt knde konvertera .exe till .rpm :S
<vs-hs> tobier: lol
<coobra> hahaha
<tobier> det är ju inte ens något att skratta åt :S
<tobier> min hjärna blir ledsen
<tobier> :P
<jimmy_> @kodein: Jo, i det sammanhang jag använder det:)
<amelia> bamsefar_: du är trasig!
<antii> amelia: du med!
<antii> :)
<amelia> antii: nej..
<amelia> bamsefar: duktig
<bamsefar> :)
<vs-hs> ni kan vara trasiga
<vs-hs> :)
<Coffe> någon här som vet hur man ansluter till dells idrac KVM ?
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: provat via webgui?
<Coffe> hittar inte det där . har för mig jag var tvungen ansluta via en annan port.. minns inte alls. var så länge sedan jag höll på med detta
<Norrland_jr> hmm
<Barre> Coffe: fick du fart på din lun?
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: nmap -PN <drac-ip> ???
<ePax> :S Lyckades med att fabriksåterställa mobilen :S kul... NOT
<antii> ePax: hur
<antii> fan
<antii> då
<ePax> Meh... tom då den var avstängd :S
<ePax> Rensade userdata och i och med det gick allt bort :S
<ePax> Håll powerknappen då mobilen är avstäng och volym ner... så kommer upp en ruta med vad man kan göra :S
<ePax> icke bra :S
<ePax> Dont do that att home
<antii> ePax: haha håller faktiskt på med det nu :-).. flashar ny rom.
<ePax> bahhh gör inte det
<ePax> (;
<ePax> Det västa är att alla min lösen är borta :S
<ePax> Finns det nån app så att man kan synca lösen med datorn eller mail?
<vs-hs> ePax: Vad för fån?
<Coffe> Barre,  nepps , men nu e snart migration klart
<Coffe> men får la kolla över när det är klart , varför systemet inte hittar disken längre
<Barre> Coffe: utökade du disken när den var online så har jag sätt att en scsi rescan kan behövas ibland, har du provat att starta om?
<Barre> s/ä/e/
<Coffe> Barre,  vill helst inte starta om. då de e våra stora storage maskin . ska testa scsi rescan så fort den är klar
<Barre> Coffe: ahhh.... nu hänger jag inte riktigt med alls :)
<Coffe> Barre,  ok, jag håller på å migrerar en raid6 till raid56 med 5 nya diskar. tidigare storlekene var 10.71Tb
<Coffe> -5
<Coffe> raid 56 den e ny
<kodein> det är den senaste
<Barre> Coffe: O_o vad är raid56?
<Barre> missade -5 :)
<Barre> Coffe: så... du har en raid6 med x antal diskar, den håller du på att uttöka med ytterligare 5st diskar och stripning och paritet håller på att jobba som feckers..... och HELA raid6 settet är utdelat som en LUN till operativsystemet? är det rätt uppfattat? vilket raidkort var det du hade, LSI?
<virtuald> barre: det hade väl varit den ena på den andre, som raid 10 eller 01 (vet inte vilket håll man brukar räkna från)
<vs-hs> ePax: Blulululu
<ePax> vs-hs, Det anti gör... och det jag skrev om
<vs-hs> ePax: ?
<Coffe> Barre, 3ware är det  och hela setet är en lun ja
<Barre> virtuald: jo... men vad är vitsen med 56? har aldrig sett och förstår inte vad det skulle vara bra för. Har enbart sett R0,1,5,6,50,60 samt att vissa arrayer klarar att dynamiskt växla mellan raid 3 & 5. Plus en implementation av R4.. men r56? då undrar även jag :)
<ePax> vs-hs, inget
<virtuald> barre: ja det finns väl ingen vits
<vs-hs> ePax: Vad för telefon var det du lyckades fabriksåterställa? :P
<ePax> HTC Legend
<vs-hs> ofan
 * vs-hs har en sån
<Coffe> är den 2.2 ?
<vs-hs> Ja
<vs-hs> Buggar som fan
<Coffe> tråkigt
<vs-hs> Nästintill oanvändbar
<vs-hs> TIlls man slår på usb debugging ;)
<Coffe> kör 2.2.1 med min SGS
<virtuald> barre: raid 3, har man pariteten på samma disk då?
<vs-hs> Jättekonstigt
<vs-hs> Den verkar gå i 100% CPU, lägger på samtal randomly osv. Tills man slår på USB-debugging
<vs-hs> Helt jävla oreleterat :P
<Coffe> orginal firmware ?
<vs-hs> ja
<Coffe> kollat swedroid ?
<vs-hs> ?
<ePax> Coffe, Japp... 2.2
<Coffe> swedroid.se
<vs-hs> Varför ska jag kolla där?
<Coffe> bar sida för android telefoner , med grymt bra forum
<vs-hs> hehe
<vs-hs> Jag bryr mig inte så mycket
<Coffe> vs-hs,  ev lösningar på det
<vs-hs> USB-debugging löste problemet :P
<ePax> MIn blev önnu snabbare än va den va innan
<ePax> ännu*
<vs-hs> hehe
<Coffe> min är snabbare :P
<vs-hs> hehe
<ePax> Fast nu blev jag lite sugen på Desire White
<Norrland_jr> HTC Wildfire mådde bra av en rootning :)
<ePax> Meh.... orka
<Barre> virtuald: i en äkta raid3 så är det så. du räknar ut stripe-size på disken så att du garanterat får en hel stripe i varje skriv-io och då kan du räkna ut pariteten samtidigt och skriva alla data-stipe och paritet samtidigt
<ePax> Coffe, Vad har du för lur?
<Coffe> ePax,  sgs
<virtuald> barre: känner du till raidz?
<Barre> Coffe: vilken modell...
<ePax> The shit :D
<Barre> virtuald: lite
<virtuald> barre: vet du om det finns någon vits med raidz på raid6?
<Coffe> 9690sa-4l4e
<Coffe> Barre,  9690sa-4l4e
<Coffe> sgs2 kommer snart
<Coffe> men väntar nog tills någon med 4g kommer
<Barre> virtuald: jag kan inte uttala mig för med stål i stämma om något som rör raidz, jag kan tillräckligt mycket för att föra en diskussion och ifrågasätta (och samtidigt lära mig) :) så jag vågar inte säga bu eller bä om raidz
<amelia> mmm, sex års uptime..
<amelia>   4:36pm  up 2188 day(s), 44 min(s),  10 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.12, 0.16
<vs-hs> amelia: skryta vah
<amelia> man blir lite ledsen när man snubblar över sånna burkar.
<virtuald> barre: ok 8]
<vs-hs> amelia: aw
<ePax> Meh... load lika med ingen data alls?
<kodein> jag är nöjd nog med att ha lyckats ha min uppe i 3 månader :)
<kodein> men jag är rätt missnöjd på larry ellison just nu.
<amelia> ePax: just nu chillar den, men jag är inne på den för att felsöka hög load under nätterna.
<ePax> amelia, Kul... Ska fixa min lilla eee box snart med öppna såsen :D
<amelia> ePax: denna har ingen öppen sås.. solaris av äldre modell. :P
<vs-hs> amelia: man blev lite ledsen i ögat när vi stängde en server med nästan 5 år uptime :(
<amelia> vs-hs: jag blir mer ledsen över hög uptime, det betyder att patchning och underhåll är fruktansvärt eftersatt.
<ePax> amelia, Ahm... solaris hade någon bug förr i tiden vad jag kommer ihåg... hade en hel del burkar :D
<ePax> Fast det var flera år sen
<vs-hs> amelia: haha, ja
<amelia> ePax: en bugg? :P
<vs-hs> amelia: därför den avvecklades :P
<ePax> Hål så att man kunde få root ganska så lätt
<ePax> exploit whatever :D du fattar
<amelia> ePax: aha, det har väl alla system som har en root-användare?
<cHarNe2> amelia: vad är det för dist på den med 6 år?
<amelia> cHarNe2: solaris
<ePax> Ahm... nu kom jag på... rpc explot var det
<amelia> ePax: isch, rpc är som pest.
<kodein> att läsa backlogg är tråkigare än att ställa om samma fråga flera gånger.
<Coffe> bra app för android , chrome2phone . finns även för FF .
<Barre> Coffe: hojta till senare, när expansionen är klar... (om du vill alltså, helt frivilligt).. jag skall laga mat nu
<ePax> mmm :)
<Coffe> Barre,  gör jag
<ePax> Neh nu ska jag röka en cigg och så ska jag plugga :S
<Coffe> Barre, MIGRATING 99% (active)
<Coffe> sudo apt-get update
<Coffe> E: Metoddrivrutinen /usr/lib/apt/methods/https kunde inte hittas. <---- spännande
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> coffe: du fixade det själv va?
 * dagon_ har förhandsbokat Duke Nukem Forever
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> hur vågar du? :p
<dagon_> hehe
<amelia> dagon_: vadå? redan? det gjorde man väl för 10 år sedan? :P
<dagon_> var mer som en kul grej
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> var inne på game och förhandsbokade diablo 3
<dagon_> så nämnde de att ingen hade bokat duke nukem
<dagon_> så jag sa att då ställde jag upp
<dagon_> :>
<virtuald> :>
<kodein> tog de pengar av dig?
<dagon_> nein
<kodein> alltid något
<andol> bamsefar: Varför kan jag inte hitta The Bourne Identity på Headweb?
<dagon_> för att deras linuxstöd är lite jättedåligt?
<dagon_> eller för att filmen är rätt dålig :P
<amelia> andol: tror han gick från jobbet nyss.
<amelia> andol: men, varför kan du inte se den? Finns den inte? funkar inte streamen? är det silverlight?
<andol> amelia: Den verkar inte finnas.
<amelia> andol: då är det nog därför.
<amelia> :P
<Coffe> virtuald,  jag fick ordning på de jag ..  konstigt. verkar som en av mina nya diskar har dött .
<Coffe> nej
<Coffe> nu ger jag upp för idag
<Coffe> höres
<amelia> andol: men isåfall är det väl för att filmbolaget som distribuerar filmen i sverige inte har skickat den till headweb.
<andol> amelia: Alternativt för att Headweb inte varit "aggresiva" nog med att få den från filmbolaget?
<amelia> andol: säger du det så.
<andol> amelia: Säger inte att det nödvändigtvis är så, öppnar bara för att det är en alternativ förklaring.
<bamsefar> andol: Vi har inte avtal med alla filmbolag, hence vi har inte alla filmer.
<zChris> Captain obvious to the rescue!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<markus__> jag har inte heller avtal med alla filmbolag, men så behöver jag inte det heller då jag bara har 250GB hårddisk
<Barre> bamsefar: det räcker väl med ett avtal med PirateBay så har ni det mesta ;P
<larsemil> Barre: olagligt jue!
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, nja
<Barre> hehe
<dagon_> synd att spelen är så dyra på tuxgames
<dagon_> Rune kostar 29 jävla dollar
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du kollat in humblebundle?
<dagon_> nope
<maxjezy> billiga spel där
<maxjezy> crossplatform
<maxjezy> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<maxjezy> dom ska vara riktigt nice dessutom
<maxjezy> man donerar pengar
<maxjezy> väljer priset själv
<maxjezy> linux-folket betalar mer än windows och mac
<dagon_> nice
<larsemil> dagon_: minecraft!
<dagon_> helst inte
<maxjezy> så går pengarna till Childs play charity och andra goda ändamål
<maxjezy> man väljer själv vart man vill skänka pengarna
<maxjezy> grymt iaf, massor med pengar de fått in
<dagon_> låter heltgjutet
<markus__> Finns det nån uppföljare till colonization?
<maxjezy> 1,3 miljoner dollar snart
<markus__> Varvade det för några månader sen
<maxjezy> verkar som de inte går att köpa mer nu
<maxjezy> får vänta till humble indie bundle 3
<markus__> Det verkar som det finns
<larsemil> omg omg sitter i windows och känner mig helt handikappad
<markus__> det blir lätt så
<dagon_> larsemil: jag lider med dig
<Haffe> Dags att äta middag.
<cahoot> kväll nu alltså?
<larsemil> dagon_: men photoshop finns inte till windows. så då får man stå ut
<Norrland_jr> o.O
<maxjezy> jag har laddat ner ett demospel som har .bin i slutet
<maxjezy> vad gör jag med den?
<zChris> larsemil, vänta va? :P
<zChris> maxjezy, .bin? låter som mac :P
<maxjezy> zChris, jag dubbelkollade och det var linuxversionen
<maxjezy> mac versionen heter zip
<maxjezy> och windows med
<maxjezy> http://www.wolfire.com/lugaru
<zChris> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-unix-command-run-execute-bin-files-in-linux/
<zChris> :D
<maxjezy> där är spelet iaf
<tobier> hmm, GNOME+Awesome är inte helt fel
<zChris> maxjezy, fick du länken? :P
<maxjezy> zChris, japp
<maxjezy> ska testa det
<coobra> smutt mulle
<maxjezy> zChris, najs
<maxjezy> det fugnerade :)
<larsemil> dagon_: zChris ubuntu!
<maxjezy> skoj spel
<maxjezy> kanin som slåss
<dagon_> larsemil: what
<dagon_> maxjezy: sh
<larsemil> dagon_: jag skrev att photoshop inte fanns i windows, men menade att det inte fanns i linux
<dagon_> larsemil: hahaha, la inte ens märke till det :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: blev fel där :P var till någon annan i en annan kanal :D
<zChris> maxjezy, ofcourse it does ;P
<dagon_> maxjezy: .bin är ju java runtime
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> inte egentligen
<dagon_> alltså, jag måste sova ordentligt om nätterna märker jag
<maxjezy> dagon_, :)
<dagon_> .bin är som .exe iaf
<dagon_> självuppackande fil
<dagon_> sätt som körbar och sen ./filnamn.bin
<larsemil> är det ALLTID det?
<dagon_> det vågar jag inte lova
<dagon_> förmodligen inte
<dagon_> finns ju .bin och .cue som är image-filer
<dagon_> där .cue är länkfilen till .bin
<larsemil> .bin är att det är en binär. Sen kan det vara en MÄNGD olika applikationsområden sen
<dagon_> därav mitt exempel :)
<dagon_> http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/bin
<dagon_> bra sida den där
<larsemil> A binary file (commonly, but not necessarily, with the extension .bin) is a computer file which may contain any type of data, encoded in binary form for computer storage and processing purposes; for example, computer document files containing formatted text.
<dagon_> larsemil: ibland gör man saker onödigt för sig själv
<dagon_> + krångliga
<larsemil> nuuuu ska jag bota om till lajnux
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vad är dett 456 error?
<dagon_> -d
<dagon_> fick nyss "tracker error 456"
<ePax> 7join #swedroid
<ePax> ups
<fedfredfedfred> root äger några filer, nåt skonsamt kommando för att göra dem mina?
<amelia> fedfredfedfred: chown
<ePax> sudo -i sen så chown user:user filnamn
<Barre> fedfredfedfred: kommandot chown hjälper dig; sudo chown user:group fil
<fedfredfedfred> det är en mapp med massa undermappar som i sin tur har massa filer så jag skulle önska att det var rekursivt
<ePax> om alla är typ bilder sp kan du chowna dom men *.jpg typ
<Barre> fedfredfedfred: kommandot chown hjälper dig; sudo chown -R user:group fil
<fedfredfedfred> och att jag ownade både mappar och filer
<fedfredfedfred> coolt tack
<Barre> eller ersätt fil med mapp.
<Barre> fedfredfedfred: men håll tungan i rätt mun så att du inte gör något knas nu
<ePax> Citerar en kommentar om ZTE blade
<ePax> Haha, verkar som att någon är bitter över att ha betalat dyra pengar för sin HTC. Skärmen är inte alls dålig, vare sig vi pratar OLED eller LCD-versionen. Jag skulle ta den över den lågupplösta HTC Legend alla dagar i veckan (Som kostar mer än det dubbla ;)Haha, verkar som att någon är bitter över att ha betalat dyra pengar för sin HTC. Skärmen är inte alls dålig, vare sig vi pratar OLED eller LCD-versionen. Jag skulle ta den över den
<ePax> lågupplösta HTC Legend alla dagar i veckan (Som kostar mer än det dubbla ;)
<ePax> Asså sen när är OLED och LCD bättre skärmar än AMOLED
<ePax> ccc
<fedfredfedfred> jag är den enda användaren på datorn, hur vet jag vilker grupp jag tillhör
<ePax> fedfredfedfred, ubuntu? din grupp heter samma som din användare... annars grupp users om det är såsen har ja för mig det
<Barre> fedfredfedfred: kommandot id talar om vilken default-grupp du har. I Ubuntu är det normalt samma namn som din användare (som ePax säger)
<fedfredfedfred> OK. En till nurå, jag vill i en mapp rekursivt ta bort alla mp3 filer
<fedfredfedfred> rm farligt farligt
<ePax> rm -rf *.mp3
<fedfredfedfred> när jag "står" i mappen?
<ePax> Då är dom borta för gött
<fedfredfedfred> tar inte det där bort alla mp3s på hela hårddisken
<ePax> Kom inte sen hit och gråt över 20 gb förlorade mp3 filer :D
<fedfredfedfred> hehe nej dom ska bort så
<fedfredfedfred> det är recovrade från en krashad hårddisk och ska bort
<ePax> ja gå in i mappen och skriv det som jag skrev
<ePax> se till att va i rätt mapp
<fedfredfedfred> ok
<ePax> :D
<Norrland_jr> fedfredfedfred: cd /mp3; rm -rf *.mp3; tex
<ePax> och skriv kommandot rätt annars lär du säga hej då till hela systemet
<fedfredfedfred> ok grabbar en ny nöt då
<cahoot> find . -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec rm -f {} \;
<fedfredfedfred> i en mapp, leta i alla undermappar efter filer som slutar på jpg och flytta dom till en annan mapp som jag specificerar
<larsemil> Barre: fortfarande på jakt? http://www.swedroid.se/forum/showthread.php?t=31697
<Baske> Min laptop har börjat låta väldigt konstigt på sistone så jag är rädd för att den snart kommer att svika mig :( Har därför börjat titta efter en ny och tänkte höra om nån här har nåt bra tips? Pris: mindre än 20k, skärm: max 15,x", i övrigt önskar jag att ubuntu har bra stöd för hårdvaran.. Några förslag?
<larsemil> macbook pro
<Baske> mm, är ett hett alternativ
<Baske> man får pröjsa en del för designen dock
<virtuald> det kan va bra att skriva echo före rm ibland så man ser vilka filer det blir
<bamsefar> Barre: Apple eller thinkpad typ.
<fedfredfedfred> find . -type f -name "*.jpg" -exec mv /home/fred/mobiljpg/ {} \;
<fedfredfedfred> detta funkar inte, varför? :/
<virtuald> {} blir filnamnet
<fedfredfedfred> okej, hur kan jag i en mapp söka rekursivt efter alla filer som slutar på jpg och flytta alla dom till en mapp som jag specificerar?
<cahoot> find /path/to/dir1  -iname "*.jpg" -exec mv '{}' path/to/dir2/. ';'
<fedfredfedfred> blir det rekursivt?
<larsemil> japp
<fedfredfedfred> verkar inte hända någonting faktiskt
<fedfredfedfred> hoppsan, det fanns visst inga jpgs i den mappen
<fedfredfedfred> hehe
<Barre> larsemil: tack för tipset, men det ligger på is just nu :)
<Barre> bamsefar: huh?
<larsemil> Baske: bamsefar jag har varit sjukt nöjd med min dell
<Barre> ahhh... bamsefar skulle hilighta Baske och inte mig.... då förstår jag
<Barre> s/hilighta/hajlajta/    :D
<Baske> jag har en dell idag (XPSM1530), den har fungerat hyggligt men är inte jättenöjd
<larsemil> jag vill returnera filnamnen på alla filer i en mapp som innehåller två ord. grep ord1 | grep ord 2 fungerar ju inte.
<larsemil__> for file in $(grep lösen * | awk '{print $1}'); do echo $file; done funkar, men är inte så smidigt...
<Barre> larsemil: använd reguljära uttryck med egrep eller grep -E
 * larsemil__ letar bland borttagna mail
<larsemil> har slarvat bort ett password. men nu hittade jag det.
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är inte lätt.
<Norrland_jr> inte lätt när de är svårt
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Markslap> Hmmm.
<larsemil> hmmmmmmm
<larsemil> akta trappan.
<larsemil> vilken trap
<larsemil> pa
<larsemil> pa
<larsemil> pa
<Markslap> he-he
<vs-hs> pa
<peetra> Var ska man buggrapportera problem med wiki.ubuntu.com?
<johanbr> peetra, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<peetra> johanbr: SKa se om jag hittar nån passande där. :)
<peetra> TY
<johanbr> varsågod :)
<zChris> akta trappan.
<zChris> åh tack
<andol> larsemil: Lite besviken på att ingen refererade till http://xkcd.com/208/ :)
<delhage> hah
<webistic> hur installerar jag amnesia_tdd_demo_1.0.1.sh ? jag har gett filen rättigheter att starta som ett program
<webistic> dubbelklickar på filen.. väljer kör i terminal. den startar och avslutar abrupt och stänger ner sig utan göra något
<webistic> *utan att göra något
<webistic> då är filen inte riktigt skapt för ubuntu kanske?
<Norrland_jr> webistic: vad händer om du kör från terminalen direkt? Då kanske du kan se nån felkod eller liknande?
<webistic> yes ska kika.. tänkte kolla om jag missat något uppenbart
<webistic> vad skriver jag för att köra de? är i rätt mapp nu
<David-A> webistic: har du kollat om den kanske faktistk gjort det den ska (om den ska *installera* ett program behöver den inte ha någ output själv)
<David-A> webistic: för att köra i terminalen:  ./amnesia_tdd_demo_1.0.1.sh
<webistic> ./amnesia_tdd_demo_1.0.1.sh
<webistic> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: dbeff727709a7ff08629283753ed28d6 is different from f64e37e4046ab284d32d3a7428d7ab55
<webistic> David-A, jag förstår inte riktigt hur jag ska kolla om den gjort det den ska
<David-A> webistic: Error in MD5 checksums tyder på att den inte gjort nåt. Det är ett installationsprogram så jag tänkte att det kör och installerar, och sen har man programmet i systemet, via kommandorad eller meny beroende på vad det är för program.
<webistic> Aha intressant. Hur hade du löst det då?
<Norrland_jr> webistic: prova att ladda hem filen igen
<Norrland_jr> kan vara så att filen blitt korrupt
<webistic> okey kanon då vet jag
<webistic> någon som lirat de? http://www.amnesiagame.com/#main
<webistic> verkar riktigt creepy
<jolaren> Vad tror ni om det här emailet till phonehouse?
<jolaren> Hej hej!
<jolaren> Jag har köpt en Desire HD utav er om jag verkligen genuint är supernöjd med. En riktig kanon-mobil. Problemet är bara att den nu efter typ två veckor har börjat få ett störande brus när jag pratar i telefon. Förra gången jag skickade något till HTC så tog det mig nästan fem veckor att få tillbaka telefonen så jag är väldigt skeptisk, har ni någon koll på ungefär hur lång tid det brukar ta att byta ut högtalaren?
<David-A> jolaren: det är väl inte säkert att det är högtalaren som behöver bytas, eller?
<jolaren> Det brusar i samtal, i övrigt är den superb
<jolaren> Vad skulle annars behövas bytas?
<David-A> jolaren: jag menar, bruset kan ju komma från förstärkaren, ad-omvandlaren, spännings-stab, interferens med hf-delar, eller vad vet jag
<jolaren> Nu när du säger det så ;-)
<David-A> jolaren: man kan väl nästan säga att högtalaren är *minst* troligt att det är nåt fel med
<jolaren> det brusar ju bara in-call
<David-A> jolaren: spela musik lokalt ok?
<jolaren> hur spelar man musik in-call?
<jolaren> kan spela musik högt ur luren utan brus även i hörlurar
<David-A> jolaren: om jag fattar rätt så är det alltså inte fel på högtalarn?
<jolaren> nej nej, in-call högtalaren vet inte vad det kallas
<Norrland_jr> jolaren: om du pratar med handsfree då?
<jolaren> noll störningar
<jolaren> bara när jag har telefonen mot örat
<jolaren> PhoneHouse lär inte ha en egen verkstad va
<jolaren> som telenor
<jolaren> Jag mailade dem nu, jag klarar inet av att vara utan min telefon så länge iegn
<jolaren> igen
<jolaren> iallafall inte utan att få en riktigt touch phone som lånetelefon
<jolaren> behöver den till allt, jobb mail och you name it
<David-A> jolaren,David-A: vänta, var håller vi på med? på vad sätt har det här med ubuntu att göra? det finns ett par kanaler speciellt för htc på freenode.
<jolaren> Ber om ursäkt, tyckte inte det var någon supertrafik här
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-18
<dagon_> goder afton i stugan
<peetra> afton, afton och godnatt. :)
<larsemil> ne gå upp ur sängen kanske...
<larsemil> Nafallo: !regexp is http://xkcd.com/208/
<antii> larsemil: själv är man på jobbe
<jabbadoo> så får man starta om på sin IRC uptime. VPSen startade om helt random igår.
<Norrland_jr> jabbadoo: mm, annars får du köra en /uptime resume
<Norrland_jr> ;P
<andol> jabbadoo: Dagens i-landsproblem? :)
<amelia> jabbadoo: 08:18 Irssi uptime: 123d 13h 21m 20s
<HakanS> amelia: God morgon.
<Haffe> *Gäsp*
<HakanS> Nafallo: Good morning.
<Haffe> Så fin kommentar det här.
<Haffe> 'Lunch känns som ett slöseri med tid'.
<amelia> hej HakanS
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> läst lite lokaltidning så nu är jag fit for fight för att köra igång
<HakanS> amelia: Har du fått ordning på nattsömnen?
<amelia> HakanS: lite.
<HakanS> amelia: Gott.
<HakanS> amelia: Har du fått igång din nya vän? ;)
<amelia> HakanS: klart, för länge sedan.
 * larsemil migrerar 50 domäner och ~100-200 mailusers från en server till en annan.. 
<Kim^J> amelia: dgcsystems.net/dgc.se är det något du känner till?
<amelia> Kim^J: ja
<Kim^J> amelia: Du vet inte om dom har någon driftstörning?
<amelia> Kim^J: nop, ingen anning
<Kim^J> amelia: Ok ok :P
<Kim^J> Är dom vettiga?
<amelia> Kim^J: ingen anning.
<Kim^J> Ok ok :P
<amelia> enda jag vet är att vi konkurrerar med dem om rätt mycket upphandlingar och att tre kollegor gått dit.
<Kim^J> Ah ok
<HakanS> amelia: Har du något att tillägga angående organisationsförslaget?
<amelia> HakanS: vad skulle det vara
<amelia> +
<amelia> ?
<amelia> HakanS: jag orkar inte bry mig om att följa diskussionen, det har gjorts väldigt klart att personer som jag inte är önskvärda i locot och definitivt inte i administrationen.
<HakanS> amelia: Har du funderat på några ändringar i ditt förslag?
<HakanS> amelia: Det är väl bara en person som menar att du inte är önskvärd?
<HakanS> amelia: Jag vill gärna att du kommer in igen.
<amelia> HakanS: jag tycker det verkar vara en ganska generell åsikt att man inte har där att göra om man inte kör Ubuntu och det är väl inte mer än rimligt. det är en Ubuntu community
<virtuald> men… har du inte hand om några ubuntuservrar?
<larsemil> jävla ubuntu-tomtar. värsta sortens linuxanvändare, talibaner!
<virtuald> :D
<amelia> virtuald: inte nu längre, tror vi utrotat den sista nu.
<virtuald> jaså
<HakanS> amelia: Alla som vill locots bästa är välkomna.
<amelia> HakanS: det är din åsikt..
<HakanS> amelia: Japp
<zChris> Vilken onödig kommentar där på slutet :P
<zChris> Och det är min åsikt! katching!
<HakanS> amelia: Tror att en klar majoritet av medlemmarna tycker som jag i denna fråga.
<amelia> HakanS: mycket möjligt, men det finns medlemmar vars åsikter väger tungt som inte håller med.
<HakanS> amelia: Ingen enskild medlems åsikt väger tyngre än någon annans. Sedan kan det ju vara så att vissa medlemmar får mer medhåll.
<amelia> HakanS: no offense, men vissa personers åsikter väger tyngre än andras varesig man vill det eller inte, det handlar om informella ledarstrukturer och inser man inte att det finns överallt i samhället så missar man ganska vitala delar i hur människor interagerar med varandra.
<amelia> HakanS: för min del känns det som att det är bättre om de som kör Ubuntu och vill hålla sig till "the ubuntu way" får göra det, ingen tjänar på att jag ska förklara för allt och alla varför jag inte kör ubuntu men ändå tycker mig ha rätt att tycka saker om locot.
<HakanS> amelia: Håller med. Men det böver ju inte vara så att de som hörs mest nödvändigtvis har störst stöd bland andra.
<amelia> HakanS: vill inte nämna några namn såhär publikt så vi kanske kan ta det privat istället, men det handlar inte om personer som hörs mest utom om personer som folk respekterar.
<Norrland_jr>  /t Hakuna-matata
<Norrland_jr> oj
<vs-hs> win15
<vs-hs> ops
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken?
<vs-hs> dagon_: vaken?
<dagon_> jag är dödsvaken
<Norrland_jr> dödsmetall
<vs-hs> holy fuck
<dagon_> Norrland_jr: ja, tack :D
<larsemil> det är väldigt roligt att krångla med servrar om det går som man vill
<dagon_> helt klart
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk
<larsemil> Barre: om jag skulle låta producera ett sånt chassi, hade du varit intresserad då?
<larsemil> av ett
<Barre> larsemil: klart jag är intresserad :) problemet är att lyckas smuggla hem det utan att frugan ser...
<Barre> larsemil: samt pris.... O_o
<larsemil> Barre: har du inte källarförråd? :D
<Barre> larsemil: jo...
<larsemil> Barre: och du har inte en hemlig serverhall där alltså?
<Barre> inte än, men den är under planering larsemil
<larsemil> Barre: härligt.
<larsemil> ingen annan som vill ha ett äkta backblaze storage pod chassi? :)
<larsemil> eller "äkta" det blir ju svensktillverkat
<Kim^J> larsemil: Ska du tillverka? :O
<larsemil> Kim^J: inte jag, men har hittat ett företag som gör det.
<Kim^J> Ja jo, det förstod jag. :P
<Kim^J> Tror du kostnad på något sånt hamnar?
<larsemil> Kim^J: vad tror du? gissa, jag har fått ett pris och det förvånade mig en del
<Kim^J> 1500?
<larsemil> jag fick 900kr / st om man tillverkar 20
<Kim^J> Det var inte farligt.
<dagon_> det var rent utav billigt
<Kim^J> Hur många ska du själv ha?
<larsemil> nej jag tycker inte heller det. förutom om man är tvungen att köpa 20 då
<Kim^J> larsemil: Lackas det också då?
<larsemil> Kim^J: ett eller två
<larsemil> Kim^J: antagligen inte
<Kim^J> Ahh... :P
<Kim^J> Ok
<larsemil> Kim^J: men jag kan nog hitta ett bra pris inklusive lack också.
<larsemil> hade jag haft en investerare hade jag kunna byggat några, ingen som är intresserad? ;)
<Kim^J> :P
<ePax> gäsp
<larsemil> Norrland_jr: men hur lång tid ska det ta, den har pekat fel flera timmar efter att dnsuppgifterna ändrats. men vet att det kan ta upp till 1 dygn ibland. men usch! 10 minuter tog det för mig.
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: beror på vad refresh är inställt på i dnsen juh
<poller> Beror ju på flera saker hur lång tid det tar
<Norrland_jr> iofs
<poller> refresh används ju bara för sekundär-dnser, för att bestämma hur ofta de ska kolla för updates.
<poller> Men vanligtvis använder man notify för det
<Norrland_jr> ah
<poller> För att slippa delay
<poller> Annars är det TTL (time to live) som bestämmer hur länge andra dns-servrar ska cacha svar
<poller> Allt mellan en timme och ett dygn är inte ovanligt
<Norrland_jr> precis
<poller> Även om ett dygn kanske är lite väl onödigt i regel
<Norrland_jr> var för länge sen jag meckade dns. Men fick iaf tipset att sätta låg TTL när man höll på att testa iaf :)
<larsemil> finns väl generellt ingen anledning att inte ha låg annars eller? bandbredd är ju knappast ett problem idag.
<poller> Hade t.ex. facebook kört 1s TTL så hade deras namnservrar fått jobba som fan
<poller> En timme brukar vara lagom för statiska adresser, så kan man sänka ttl manuellt innan en eventuell flytt
<larsemil> poller: jo, fast nu pratade jag om uppslagningsservern i det interna nätverket mer. jag har ju ändrat posterna i domännamnet redan, problemet är bara att de har cachat dnsen lokalt och sitter således och loggar in på fel mailburk...
<larsemil> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs059.snc6/168975_486950282554_324958872554_6100190_1982270_n.jpg
<poller> Det lär ju vara hur lugnt som helst att köra låg ttl i det fallet
<larsemil> men jag kommer inte åt den burken, det är inte mitt jobb. :)
<dagon_> larsemil: lol :D
<larsemil> dagon_: ?
<dagon_> facebooklänken
<larsemil> dagon_: ah. :)
<dagon_> episkt
<Barre> hehe
<larsemil> Barre: hmm jag har hittat ett företag som vill prova göra några pods...
<Barre> larsemil: såg precis ditt PM från innan lunch :)
 * Barre är inte snabb, men han är långsam
 * amelia är inte pigg, men jävligt trött
<kodein> jävla skitladok'
<kodein> *kniva*
<cHarNe2> ladok :D har inte hört det ordet på ett tag :D
<kodein> verkar vara en export som inte fungerar, vilket gör att jag får in ärende :(
<amelia> hehe
<larsemil> nu åka hem!
<speakman> 12GB 2000MHz CL9 eller 6GB 2000MHz CL8 eller 12GB 1600MHz CL8?l
<antii> 32GB
<speakman> 2000MHz CL8, eller hur? ;)
<speakman> Hur stor påverkan gör egentligen skillnaden mellan CL8 och CL9?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> amelia: håller med..
<speakman> svårt att säga emot, men inga kommentarer på minnena?
<speakman> men se goddag då; http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2009/11/02/intel-lynnfield-memory-performance-analysis/8
<speakman> det verkar som klockfrekvens är högsta prio, och CL andra enligt benchmarks.
<amelia> antar att vi inte pratar sån CL som jag kan. :P d.v.s. Command Language
<amelia> :P
<kodein> common lisp?
<speakman> +1
<amelia> kodein: nej, Command Language
<speakman> fast det var CAS latency :/
<speakman> vad är command language?
<amelia> speakman: typ shellscript för OS/400
<speakman> verkar vara en generisk term, men jag förstår iaf
<amelia> speakman: http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-cl-for-as400-128.html
<kodein> Screedo: det finns en artikel om CAS-latens på wikipediat.
<kodein> ehh, speakman ^
<speakman> verkar faktiskt som skillnaden mellan CL8 och CL9 ibland rent av är obefintliga... hm intressant
<speakman> kodein: vet ju vad det innebär, men tänkte mer hur det skiljer i praktiken. Och det verkar var marginellt (eller tja, i vissa fall kan 1600Mhz CL7(!) nå upp till 2000MHz CL9 men då är det senare mer prisvärt och generellt snabbare ändå)
<kodein> tyckte det såg ut som om du frågade vad det var
<speakman> amelia: oj, det var mig ett udda försök till assembler. Påminner lite om BASIC för mikroprocessorer.
<speakman> kodein: aha, nej undrade lite vad man borde primera.
<speakman> nån som kör emacs här?
<amelia> speakman: fast det är ju långt ifrån assembler, det är ju typ motsvarigheten till sh, bash, tcsh eller liknande.
<speakman> amelia: förstår det, men det såg visuellt väldigt lika ut
<speakman> ungefär som basicen för uc's
<amelia> speakman: då ska du se RPG :P
<amelia> speakman: http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-rpg-400-497.html
<speakman> amelia: påminner lite om sendmail.cf
<andol> speakman: Jo, rätt säker på att det finns en bunt Emacs-användare här. Antar dock att du har en mer specifik fråga på lur? :)
<kodein> klart man kör emacs!
<speakman> andol: You got me! ;D
<speakman> Nä, vad jag var lite nyfiken kring var HUR ni använde Emacs.
<kodein> andol: jag trodde det var en användarundersökning. det brukar vara så.
<kodein> du får nog speca lite närmare än så, egentligen
<speakman> Många gillar ju (och Eric S Raymond föreslår) att man tidigt öppnar ett Emacs-fönster (i X kan man anta) tidigt och sedan återanvänder det (emacsclient)
<speakman> men jag har aldrig riktigt fastnat för det sättet, och jag vill veta vad jag gör fel. ;)
<kodein> men typ kalender, epost, programmering, lyskom, mer lyskom,
<kodein> jag kör med daemon och klienter.
<speakman> i X?
<kodein> jodå
<speakman> okidoke
<kodein> och i tty med
<speakman> window manager?
<kodein> awesome och gnome, mest.
<speakman> oki hur tycker du det funkar med emacs keybindings?
<kodein> bra?
<speakman> okie
<speakman> vilken ver emacs kör du?
<speakman> version even
<kodein> 23.2
<kodein> och 22.2 för lyskom just nu, tydligen.
<speakman> okej, aldrig -snapshot?
<kodein> innan 23 släpptes.
<speakman> okej
<andol> Ähh, Emacs 23 räcker ju för M-x butterfly :)
<speakman> hur "hanterar" du din .emacs?
<kodein> jag har ingen .emacs ;)
<kodein> den heter .emacs.d/init.el och kallar ett gäng andra el-filer för diverse modes, allt under .emacs.d som versionshanteras
<amelia> speakman: haha, det är rätt sjukt också
<kodein> fast på jobbet har jag bara en skärmhöjd konfigurering.
<vs-hs> epic fail att twitter kör sitt loginform till 127.0.0.1:8000 :D
<speakman> kodein: misstänkte det. Min har... let's call it "spårat ur" litegrann...
<speakman> funderar på att rensa upp och lägga i .emacs.d jag också
<kodein> rent krasst borde jag nog se till att börja köra autoload också
<kodein> men det är en rätt bra idé att gå igenom och dela upp sin init-fil ibland :)
<speakman> refaktorera lite :p
<speakman> kodein: det här är ju rätt snyggt annars; https://github.com/defunkt/emacs
<patrik> halloj.. någon som är bra på rails for zombies?
<kodein> jag är lite emot att använda andras emacskonfar :)
<kodein> däremot kan man ju kanske inspireras av dem
<spacebug-> oh nu blev jag sugen på choklad hehe
<speakman> spacebug-: det är lätt hänt när man pratar emacs
<speakman> kodein: absolut, jag tänkte mest på upplägget han hade
<speakman> han har en hel del modes att inspireras av också :)
<speakman> har du provat "anything"?
<kodein> jag tror jag testat det nån gång
<kodein> jag gillade company-mode en del, även om jag hade lite ont om backends för det (men guld för emacslisp, hsh)
<spacebug-> speakman: jag tänkte med på riisen men men hehe
<speakman> kodein: det dyker ständigt upp för mig okända modes. Org mode verkade också brutalt, men är man dålig på att organisera sig så används det inte :)
<kodein> org-mode är fint, jag använder det mest för att lägga in möten och sånt, inte så mycket för todos och så
<kodein> och då på jobbet, privat har jag inte så mycket planerat att jag inte klarar att hålla det i huvvet
<speakman> en liten smartphone så är den saken biff :)
<kodein> fast vill man ha emacs på sin telefon så får man ju antingen jailbreaka en androidtelefon eller skaffa nokia n900
<speakman> njae tänkte mer på kalender et al
<speakman> (gud bevare mig väl - emacs keybindings på en android..?)
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> jag var vaken
<maxjezy> men jag jobbade
<maxjezy> nu är jag både vaken och ledig
<maxjezy> är du vaken?
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: sådär :
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> är det bara jag eller är rhythmbox extremt seg på att uppdatera mot satt mapp?
<dagon_> hmm, deadbeef var ju bra
<larsemiiil> är det någon här som har erfarenhet av S3?
<larsemiiil> och fråga två, hur förhåller ni er till att använda fuse monteringar, litar ni på fuse?
<kodein> jovars, de har ändå gjort rätt ok bruksgrafikkort
<dagon_> s3
<dagon_> som har gjort unichrome?
<kodein> det låter bekant
<dagon_> aldrig varit kompis med s3
<kodein> s3virge ör ju en gammal klassiker :)
<kodein> jag gillar Via, trots att jag egentligen inte kör nåt med den loggan på längre
<dagon_> omg
<dagon_> låt via dö en plågsam död
<dagon_> vet inte hur mycket problem jag hade med via i min gamla laptop
<larsemiiil> kodein: jag ställer om min fråga.
<larsemiiil> är det någon som har erfarenhet av amazon s3?
<kodein> dagon_: man ska ju inte bry sig om deras chipsets.
<dagon_> jag föredrar via tvättmedel
<maxjezy> vi använder neutral
<maxjezy> vet inte om de är bra men kläderna blir rena iaf
<maxjezy> ska vara mindre gifter i det med
<dagon_> jag bryr mig inte så mycket om gifter eller inte, bara det blir rent :>
<johanbr> larsemiiil, sshfs funkar bra för mig iaf
<johanbr> har inte använt andra fuse-moduler
<larsemil> johanbr: men skulle du våga lita på det i en produktionsmiljö?
<johanbr> nja, kanske inte
<johanbr> vad är det du vill montera?
<larsemil> amazon s3
<johanbr> och i ditt fall, vad skulle hända om monteringen dör?
<andol> larsemil: Alltså, med tanke på hur olikt S3 är ett klassiskt filsystem, är det ens något du vill montera?
<larsemil> andol: jag vet inte. det är därför jag frågar nu
<andol> larsemil: Jag skulle inte montera S3, utöver möjligtvis med restriken att endast använda monteringen enligt en väl avvägd plan.
 * andol är i övrigt dock en väldigt god vän utav S3, givet att det används rätt.
<larsemil> andol grejen är den, att jag får ofta offertförfrågningar av kunder som vill ha backup för sina servrar. jag hade gärna velat tillhandahålla det men har inte lagringsutrymme nog idag. därav funderar jag på s3
<larsemil> men jag kanske inte behöver gå via min egen server alls.
<andol> larsemil: Använd ett backupprogram som är explicit skriver för att jobba direkt mot S3, och inte behöver ta omvägen via en filmonteringen?
<andol> larsemil: PÃ¥ rak arm vet jag att i alla fall duplicity klarar det.
<johanbr> larsemil, i så fall är kanske scp enklast?
<johanbr> eller rsync över ssh
<andol> larsemil: Alternativt kan du ju sätta upp i minimal EC2-instans, i vilken du kan montera EBS-volymer, vilka faktiskt är mer "riktiga" blockenheter.
<andol> larsemil: http://aws.amazon.com/ebs/
<andol> larsemil: Sen så har vi ju min personliga favorit http://www.tarsnap.com/, som bygger ovanpå S3. Du betalar förvisso en högre gigabyte-pris, men vinner rätt snabbt igen det på datadepuliceringen.
<larsemil> andol: ska fundera på det ikväll
<riisen> spacebug-, ?
<riisen> spacebug-, tänkte på mig :P
<spacebug-> ja nicket.. riisen ..som chokladen typ hehe
<riisen> spacebug-, aha :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://www.blenderguru.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/final-wallpaper.jpg
<maxjezy> dagon_, energi-drickan?
<maxjezy> såg den tutorialen isf nyss
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat blander25 och funkade yafaray som det skulle efteråt?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har inte hunnit
<maxjezy> funka det för dig?
<Philip5> pfff
<maxjezy> annars vågar jag inte
<maxjezy> jag har jobbat ass-et av mig
<Philip5> latmask
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> snacka om "puta" jag är
<Philip5> japp
<dagon_> maxjezy: japp :)
<maxjezy> nu jävlar ska jag ta mig en glass
<maxjezy> dagon_, gör den tutorialen då!
<maxjezy> den är ju easy ass kake!
 * maxjezy in the buissness klass, like icecream glass!
<maxjezy> http://www.blendertime.com/
<maxjezy> dagon_,  KOLLA IN
<maxjezy> LITE ANIMATION
<Philip5> maxjezy: de där är ju inget för dig för de är ju för 2.5 och du gillar ju bara 2.49 ;)
<maxjezy> ja :)
<maxjezy> jag gillar dock att amimera mera i 2.5
<maxjezy> modellera i 2.4
<maxjezy> iaf basemech
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast han borde tabort bakgrundsmusiken han har i sina tuts
<maxjezy> sen sculpt lite mer i 2.5
<maxjezy> Philip5, spanioren?
<maxjezy> dom är ena hejjare dock
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> spaniorerna
<maxjezy> många som är duktiga
<Philip5> nästan som du ;)
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> fast lite bättre
<maxjezy> Philip5, imorse såg jag något riktigt fett!
<maxjezy> vänta så ska ja fixa länk
<maxjezy> http://www.vacuispacii.org/
<maxjezy> kolla in fjärde videon tex
<maxjezy> skadat nice
<maxjezy> 5:e är nog bättre
<maxjezy> alla är feta dock
<Philip5> är det "part III: coma" du menar?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> och den under
<maxjezy> musiken är riktigt bra till den under
<Philip5> är det sånna du vill göra? ;)
<maxjezy> ja, jag är nog inne lite på det spåret
<maxjezy> fast utveckla min egen stil lite mera
<maxjezy> jag har ju gjort lite sånt tidigare
<maxjezy> men sync med musik
<maxjezy> de va iaf grym inspiration de där
<maxjezy> WOW, sidan fanns på engelska med :)
<maxjezy> me no hablo espanol
<maxjezy> si?!
<Markslap> Non parlo italiano.
<Markslap> ELler oj
<Markslap> Fel språk. :)
<maxjezy> :)
<simon__> :)
<Markslap> :)
<simon__> Någon som vill hjälpa mig att få ordning på ATI-drivrutiner ? :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<simon__> Jag hittade något spännande i Forumet ang drivrutiner till ATI, jag lägger min fråga på "hold" tills vidare!  :)
<maxjezy> simon__, roger that!
<maxjezy> annars är google din bästa vän
<maxjezy> men antagligen den vännen som kommer föråda dig
<maxjezy> så berätta inte för mycket hemligheter bara.
<simon__> Det verkar onekligen svårt att lösa detta problem då situationen just jag befinner mig i verkar smått unik atm. Vet inte ifall det är drivrutinerna jag laddar ner är helt åt skogen eller ifall jag missar något väsentligt. Hm : /
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är en dålig människa, jag har inte börjat modellera :(
<dagon_> jag har spelat starcraft 2 och kodat java istället :/
<dagon_> däremot har jag kommit på ett användningsområde till för att renderera med blender
<dagon_> göra wallpapers till android!
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja, sen kan du göra splasch intro
<maxjezy> och sen spel
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> och sen kan du göra script
<maxjezy> och sen kanske du kan köra blender i android
<dagon_> mitt mål är att göra ett mmorpg
<maxjezy> om android blir lite bättre
<dagon_> eller rpg iaf
<dagon_> typ, never winter nights
<maxjezy> mitt mål är att blåsa coca cola på reklamkampanj
<maxjezy> 20 mille
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> ska rendera en cube
<maxjezy> och that's it
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> sen sitter jag i thailand och klunkar mojito
<dagon_> isf ska jag bidra med ett shell här i sverige
<dagon_> som ett slags credit för det
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> då får du en miljon
<dagon_> \o/
<dagon_> någon som vet en bra butik där man kan köpa laddningsbara lithium-ion batterier med lödfanor?
<Norrland_jr> lödfanor?
<maxjezy> teknikmagasinet kanske?
<maxjezy> kjell?
<dagon_> redan kollat kjell
<dagon_> tänkte kolla över några alternativ
<Norrland_jr> dagon_: kolla med nån rc-butik eller så
<dagon_> t.ex.?
<Norrland_jr> eller dealextreme.com
<Norrland_jr> dagon_: vet ingen på rak arm :)
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> kolla tradera
<dagon_> tänkte bygga ett eget batteri till en laptop nämligen :>
<larsemil> andol: men om jag förstår rätt så är storeken på ebserna förutbestämd?
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du provat dig på det nån gång?
<maxjezy> it's a pain
<dagon_> mja, jag har gott om tid på mig och lite att göra utöver datta
<simon__> Vad är ppa ?
<dagon_> !ppa | simon__
<ubot2> simon__: PPA är inofficiella förråd där folk kan lägga upp paket åt andra.
<ubot2> i.e. Personal Package Archive
<dagon_> aja, har ni länkar eller förslag så pm:a
<dagon_> ska ut en runda nu
<dagon_> *poff*
<simon__> Antar att compiz inte fungerar ifall man inte har något grafikkort aktiverat under hårdvarudrivrutiner. Antar och Antar, jag gissar hejvillt.
<larsemil> njaee. hårdvarudrivrutiner är väl mer om det är propetiära drivrutiner är det inte? jag kanske har fel
<Haffe> Roro
<larsemil> Philip5: packa tack. puss http://sourceforge.net/projects/s3tools/files/s3cmd/1.0.0/
<andol> larsemil: Tja, var ett tag sedan jag labbade med det, men webbsidan säger ju "Amazon EBS allows you to create storage volumes from 1 GB to 1 TB"
<Haffe> Undrar hur det kommer sluta med nvidia och wayland.
<virtuald> wayland är väl bara en prototyp än så länge
<Haffe> Ja.
<virtuald> om nvidias viktiga kunder (de som betalar för utveckling) vill ha wayland så får de det
<virtuald> eller om de annars måste göra en massa jobb med xorg
<virtuald> som de annars inte behöver
<Philip5> larsemil: vad är det för något? typ dropboxklient fast för amazon cloud-grej?
<larsemil> mm typ.
<Haffe> Jag undrar om nvidia kommer tycka att det är värt besväret.
<Haffe> Vi får se.
<Philip5> larsemil: ska kolla på handbollen först och sedan får vi se
<Philip5> larsemil: det är också bara ett gäng pythonscript så de är väl bara att slänga till nått enkelt där
<larsemil> Philip5: jag har installerat det för länge sedan så det var inget krångel
<jenka> Hej! Har försökt att installera en ftp server på min server här hemma. Jag följde den här guiden http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=25816
<jenka> Problemet är det att jag inte får user listan att fungera alltså de som ska ha tillgång till ftp'n. Om jag loggar in i FTP'n utan kryptering fungerar det utmärkt men när jag loggar in med SFTP så fungerar det inte. (Alla användare tillåtna)
<daho> nån som kan svara på mig hur man ser vad man har fått för ip nummer och vilket ip nummer som gatewaen har??
<jenka> daho: ifconfig i terminalen?
<Haffe> daho: Starta terminal, skriv ifconfig
<daho> just de tack
<daho> :)
 * gorgo humlar
<Philip5> larsemil: så :)
<Philip5> larsemil: puss ;)
<zpeakman> hallå alles
<Philip5> allå allå
<zpeakman> kör en Sony Bravia 55" FullHD som skärm via HDMI-kabel, och det är precis som om bilden laggar något ohyggligt.
<zpeakman> Både musrörelser och tangenttryckningar tar flera hundra ms att återges
<zpeakman> vilket är och känns ganska mycke
<zpeakman> t
<Philip5> låter ju inte så kul
<Philip5> inte så bra drivisar för ditt grafikkort kanske?
<zpeakman> jodå
<zpeakman> nivida och senaste via ubuntu
<Philip5> finns iof nyare drivisar än de som kommer med ubuntu för nvidia
<zpeakman> förmodligen är det snarare TVn det hänger i (eller receivern som är i mitten) men tänkte någon här kanske hade varit med om liknande
<zpeakman> kom just på att jag ska försöka koppla förbi receivern
<Philip5> kan det säkert också vara
<zpeakman> det blev bättre faktiskt
<gorgo> =)
<barzam> god kväll!
<Haffe> Så det säger du?
<jolaren> Någon som har tips på gratis shell? Skulle behöva ett irssi shell, gillar inte att koppla upp mig via min egen server då jag har lite problem med uppkopplingen atm
<bamsefar> Köp en vps.
<jolaren> Vad kostar det då? Blir inte det rätt dyrt? Isf fortsätter jag hellre med min egna anslutning
<tobier> jolaren: det beror väl helt på var du köper den..
<jolaren> Så som det var förr så blockerade alla billiga vpser bla. iirsi
<jolaren> men jag vet inte hur det är nu
<jolaren> !seen einand
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<jolaren> !commands
<ubot2> Factoid 'commands' not found
<andol> jolaren: Tja, utav de 100kronors jag har sett så har det i alla fall inte varit några dylika restriktioner.
<andol> jolaren: Kan du dessutom tänka dig att lägga dig snäppet över hundralappen per månad så skulle jag rekommendera http://www.bitfolk.com/ alternativt http://www.gandi.net/
<cHarNe2> jolaren: bshellz.net
<cHarNe2> jag har min irssi där
<jolaren> Tack !:)
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-19
<dagon_> goder afton
<chees> nån som kan tipsa på nått fakrura program?
<chees> faktura
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<Barre> larsemil: det blir ju inte så vansinnigt mycket billigare att bygga själv jämfört med att köpa ett färdigt chassi...
<Barre> larsemil: http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/847/SC847E16-RJBOD1.cfm   som dessutom är enklare att byta trasiga diskar...
<larsemil> Barre: är det med multipliers?
<Barre> mmmm, som jag uppfattar det.. finns dessutom val på olika storlekar (2.5" och 3.5") och antal platser, allt från 2unit till 4 unit, 12-45 HDD
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.mullet.se/category.html?category_id=1511
<larsemil> Barre: jag tror det där kan vara ganska dyrt det du länkar? Tror du inte?
<Barre> larsemil: 17 163,00 /st
<larsemil> Barre: vart då?
<Barre> larsemil: på din länk... mullet.se
<Barre> larsemil: http://www.mullet.se/product.html?product_id=332808
<larsemil> Barre: fast jag hamnade ju på  för bara chassi och nätagg på kanske sju tusen.
<larsemil> inklusive moms
<Barre> larsemil: ok... dåså ;)
<larsemil> Barre: jag ligger just nu på 13540 inklusive ett mobo med dual xeoncpuer
<larsemil> och 8gb ram, vilket kanske är overkill
<Kim^J> RAM är aldrig overkill.
<larsemil> jodå, jag byggde en dator med 8gb, den har aldrig använt mer än tre...
<andol> larsemil: Nej, men samtidigt rusktigt trist att helt plötsligt upptäcka att man har för lite RAM...
<Barre> larsemil: jo, det är en viss skillnad...
<Barre> larsemil: men, erkänn att det är viss skillnad på HDD med sleves och öppna chassi, rota och slita för att hitta rätt disk när/om disken går sönder :)
<Barre> larsemil: fast å andra sidan så var jag på kundis igår för att planera teknikskifte på deras arkiveringsmiljö, de har i dag ca: 180st SATA-diskar som snurrat i 3-år och inte en enda disk har krashat.. *peppar* *peppar*
<andol> Barre: s/\/om// :)
<Barre> andol: nädu....
<kodein> Barre: de där lådorna är rätt fina, har för mig att NSC köpt in en hög
<kodein> supermicro i allmänhet tycker jag mig ha rätt bra intryck av.
<kodein> stabilt krafs
<Barre> kodein: det är säker Heman som är mer eller mindre ansvarig för det :)
<Barre> kodein: men jag håller med dig, jag har än så länge inte hört något dåligt om dem, fast å andra sidan har jag inte pratat med så många som kör skrotet
<Barre> Coffe: hur har det gått med din raid-expansion?
<Coffe> Barre,  åt helvete
<Coffe> väntar på access till hallen för att se varför maskinen inte starta om.
<Barre> Coffe: ajajaaj
<Coffe> men den tappade 2 diskar . en omstart å den fungerade . å senaste är att den tappade pang bom 3 av dom nya diskarna
<Coffe> så frågan är om de går att rädda raiden på något sätt
<Barre> :-X
<vs-hs> :(
<kodein> låter som en skojsig kontroller?
<Coffe> 3ware
<kodein> jag tror jag vilar min låda då.
<larsemil> Barre: jag ser absolut en fördel med det. jag förstår inte ens hur man ska förstå vilken disk det är som gått sönder i ett hemmabyggt chassi
<Kim^J> Man markerar diskar.
<Kim^J> markerar/märker
<Challe> Hej, windows har kraschat och jag vill försöka starta upp ubuntu från skiva. Laddade ner senaste  (10.10) och brände.
<Challe> Vilket alternativ ska jag välja vid menyn.  "Installera ubuntu" ?  Vill egentligen inte installera det utan bara kunna köra det
<Coffe> hjälp, de står stilla i min skalle. jag behöver göra en ssh tunnel till min FW  som ska öppna en lokal port hos mig , å  peka på en port på en annan maskin där FW står,, går det ?
<poller> Jadå
<poller> ssh -L <localport>:<remotehost>:<remoteport> <server>
<poller> Challe: FInns det inget alternativ för att bara testa det?
<Coffe> tack :)
<Challe> Poller:  De alternativ som finns är "Installera ubuntu" kontrollera skivan efter fel" "kontrollera minne" "starta upp från första hårddisken" "rädda ett trasigt system"
<Coffe> ingen som även råkar veta vad default user/password är på supermicros impi kort ?
<poller> Jag ska inte säga för mycket, jag är osäker på hur desktop-skivan funkar
<poller> Men jag hade för mig att det finns något alternativ för att köra den som live-cd
<Challe> Har jag kanske laddat hem fel version? Finns det någon version som du vet ska funka. Så att alternativet att testa ubuntu utan installation finns med
<poller> Vilken tankade du hem?
<Challe> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<poller> Då minns jag nog fel, eller så har de ändrat. Någon annan får nog svara på den frågan. Kör bara ubuntu-server
<Challe> nej förlåt, denna var det ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<poller> Ok, prova desktop :)
<Challe> kom på det nu. Ska testa att ladda hem den. Tack så mycket för hjälpen i alla fall :)
<poller> Inga problem
<larsemil> chees: japp desktop ska du ha
<larsemil> challe
<larsemil> inte chees sry
<larsemil> men han hade gått
<larsemil> andol: och ram är inte så dyrt heller
<Barre> Coffe: ADMIN/ADMIN om jag inte missminner mig (case sensitive)
<kodein> sigge/sigge
<Coffe> de var ADMIN . å mitt lösenord fungerade då, testade med admin
<Coffe> Barre,  vet du hur man stoppar en rebuild ? 3ware kort ?
<Barre> Coffe: nope
<Kim^J> amelia, bamsefar: Crystone, bra eller dåliga?
 * delhage har precis beställt denna: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010484797.aspx?
<Norrland_jr> delhage: mysigt :)
<Kim^J> Bra prestanda, usel skärm.
<delhage> mm
<Norrland_jr> bli inte sur nu. Men en polare fick tag på en X301 på tradera för kring 6kkr
<kodein> skulle vara fint med vettig tänkpadda med nån form av IPS-skärm
<delhage> vad är det för uselt med skärmen?
<Kim^J> delhage: 1280x800...
<delhage> bättre än 1024x768
<Kim^J> Iofs
<delhage> meningen är att den ska vara liten, jag har en 1680x1050 tp också
<bamsefar> Kim^J: För vad?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: VPS, vill hosta ett flertal hemsidor. (Kör med VPS tills vi har kapital för egen server, sen co-lo! =))
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Ingen aning.
<bamsefar> Glesys är bra.
<Kim^J> Just ja
<Kim^J> Dom kanske man ska kolla med.
<Kim^J> Skulle haft en startkapital på typ 50k... hehe ^^
<antii> Kim^J: Startat företag? :P
<Kim^J> Korrekt
<antii> Najs!
<Kim^J> Mycket att göra .P
<Kim^J> Första personen att anställa är en ekonomiansvarig... Hehe
<maxjezy> någon som sett filmen The king's speech?
<kodein> ja, någon.
<maxjezy> jag har faktiskt inte svårt att tro det
<maxjezy> :)
<vs-hs> maxjezy: den där borta har sett den *pekar*
<maxjezy> http://blenderartists.org/
<maxjezy> kommer ni in på sidan?
<maxjezy> eller är den nere?
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: ser rätt död ut
<Norrland_jr> får inte ens 404
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> va ju sugen på att kika in lite grejer
<larsemil> Kim^J: amazon ec2?
<Kim^J> Vad ska jag med ett beräkningskluster till? :S
<larsemil> du kan väl köra vilken sorts vps som helst i ec2? du kan starta instanser i det som kör ubuntu eller vad du vill. dessutom så kan du ju använda ebs och köra t.ex systemet på en ebs och home på en ebs
<larsemil> Kim^J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<Kim^J> Jag tror det är bättre med dedikerad server för det jag vill göra...
<Kim^J> Åh vad underbart med barnaskrik när man ska jobba!
 * Kim^J ogillar att ha kontor vägg-i-vägg med en barnmottagning.
<kodein> Barnatro
<kodein> Barnatro
<vs-hs> Kim^J: Solution: Spela musik på hög volym!
<vs-hs> alt. ring störningsjouren :D
<kodein> alt.ring.storningsjour?
<gizzmo> tja
<vs-hs> gizzmo: tja
<xindz> Tjenare, Någon som har ett tips på hur jag kan tunnla all trafik genom min SSH tunnel?
<xindz> Använder Ubuntu 10.4
<andol> xindz: Tja, är kanske inte en (open)ssh tunnel det jag i första hand skulle nyttja för att slussa all trafik igenom, men jag antar att det du får göra är att sätta upp ett OpenSSH VPN enligt följande modell; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<xindz> Hmm, kanske är det bättre att sätta upp OpenVPN ?
<andol> xindz: Det jag skulle gjort.
<xindz> Mm, Tror jag gör det istället och lägger OpenVPN på port 443
<arcsky>  ubuntu är det debian experimental samt fryst  ?
<andol> arcsky: Nje
<Markslap> wat?
<andol> arcsky: En release utav Ubuntu utgår från Unstable, som sedan poleras och anpassas, typ.
<arcsky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<andol> arcsky: Förövrigt så är inte Debian Experimental på långa vägar en komplett dist, utan är snarare en mål där enskilda paket som ännu inte är redo för Unstable kan laddas upp.
<virtuald> 10.04 är baserad på debian testing
<virtuald> vilket är steget mellan stable och unstable
<maxjezy> vart är alla? :)
<Christoffer> Någon som är med på mötet i ubuntu-se-mote och kan ge en snabb recap på första timmen?
<vulfgar> kom själv sent, tyvärr
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> Det där med replik används lite fel tycker jag ...borde bara få ta replik när man har sagt något ...samt bara 2 gånger var inom varje diskussion. Efter det blir det bara ordväxling om sak om och om igen.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Bra synpunkt.
<larsemil> fan tror jag pajade mitt nätverkskort på mobot..
<andol> larsemil: Det var väl dumt gjort? :P
<virtuald> hur då?
<virtuald> etherkiller?
<Norrland_jr> :)
<larsemil> hmm kan man säga. det var mörkt och jag satte i ett usbminne i nätverksuttaget när datorn körde, nu märker den inte att jag sätter i en nätverkskabel
<andol> larsemil: Tja, hade du frågat mig innan så hade jag kunnat tala om att det var en dålig idé.
<larsemil> idiotiskt att sätta bredvid
<virtuald> 8[
<johanbr> mycket skumt... jag skickade ett mail för några timmar sen (och fick svar), men ingenting syns i /var/log/mail.log eller Sent-mappen...
<johanbr> hade jag inte fått svar skulle jag ha trott att jag bara inbillade mig att det var skickat...
<spacebug-> hum.. om jag vill ha större yta att dra i va det gäller borders så är enda sättet att ha bredare borders eller? Och med det ett tema som använder bredare borders? Hittar inget annat sätt att ändra iaf..
<spacebug-> skulle vilja ha kvar den tunna fina bordern fast med styrra "snap-yta" typ
<Christoffer> larsemil: är det därför mitt nätverkskort på mobot inte fungerar...har ju gjort det flera gånger
<Christoffer> fick köpa ett nytt pcie 1x...fungerar hyffsat det med men kostar lite extra och är lite segare i starten
<larsemil> Christoffer: mm men jobbigt till en bärbar.
<larsemil> men det var i samband med nyinstall av 10.10 så det kan gott vara något annat också
<Christoffer> jaha ok.
<Christoffer> jo. Har egentligen lite svårt att se att en usb-sticka kan förstöra ett nätverksuttag
<Christoffer> men de passar väldigt bra
<Christoffer> =)
<Christoffer> nästan som specifikationerna är kopierade
<Christoffer> :D
<larsemil> Christoffer: jorden på usb passar jau varenda pin på ethernet. så det kan nog kortsluta en del
<larsemil> Christoffer: men ja vi pratade precis om det.
<larsemil> att det måste vara ett misstag från början
<larsemil> och så är datorn för ny för att ha reservdelar..
<HakanS> Christoffer: Jag måste lämna mötet. Kan du ta över?
<Christoffer> Ska bordlägga det som är kvar? HakanS
<Christoffer> bara bestämma nästa tid?
<HakanS> Ja
<Christoffer> Jo, det kan jag göra
<Christoffer> tumba25: Ja, du måste vara med i launchpad-gruppen för att "officiellt" vara medlem i svenska ubuntu-gemenskapen.
<tumba25> Hah
<tumba25> Ok, Om det ska vara så elitistiskt så avstår jag får vidare deltagande i era möten.
<Christoffer> dock finns det inga regler som styr vad som ska gälla om man inte är med eftersom vi är i uppstarts farten.
<Christoffer> Jag ser det som att alla medlemsföreningar har ett tydligt register över vilka som är med.
<Christoffer> likaså Svenska ubuntu gemenskapen.
<madbear> forumet duger inte?
<Christoffer> finns inget elitistiskt över det
<Christoffer> nej, inte enligt andra ubuntu-gemenskaper och loco-council
<kodein> Svenska Ubuntu-Gemenskapen SUG?
<madbear> tumba drog
<madbear> SUG va rätt ord
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> här va det livat i lådan
<madbear> maxjezy: hur går det med häst
<maxjezy> madbear, jag har tagit en pause från det
<maxjezy> håller på med lite ölburkar nu
<madbear> samma :D
<madbear> eller ja, paus men inte ölburkar
<madbear> ska komma igång med ogre
<madbear> säger till när jag fått fram nåt
<Christoffer> peetra: jo, det kan vara vettigt. Nu kom punkten så sent så hann inte med som beslutspunkt.
<maxjezy> madbear, hästfan är dock klar
<maxjezy> beror ju lite på dock hur avancerad den ska vara
<maxjezy> med muskelatur osv
<maxjezy> madbear, http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kika in ölburkarna
<maxjezy> dom är lite för is-iga.
<madbear> snyggt!
<maxjezy> håller på och renderar en bild i full HD nu
<maxjezy> 1080
<maxjezy> fan vilken tid den tar
<maxjezy> burkarna i alla wievs
<maxjezy> front,back och side.
<maxjezy> och med lite dept of field
<maxjezy> focus
<madbear> får fixa ett cuda till dig då
<madbear> om vi ska göra spel
<maxjezy> cuda?
<madbear> ett graffekort men jag ser att det finns billiga :D
<tobier> kan någon rekommendera en bra widescreen skärm, i storleksordningen 22-24 tum och helst med VGA och HDMI
<madbear> samsung syncmaster?
<kodein> U2311H är jag nöjd med.
<tobier> kodein: dock utan HDMI
<tobier> jag kollade in en LG W2442PE-BF 24", men jag har inte köpt skärm på många år så jag vet inte vad som är bra längre :)
<kodein> du får ju displayplort.
<Christoffer> tyvärr inte ...men har två gamla Samsung SyncMaster 172x som fungerar alldeles utmärkt efter 5 år i tjänst =)
<kodein> men visst, det är inte hdmi även om det är enkelt att konvertera till, men så sa du ju inte att det var ett ska-krav heller.
<kodein> hdmi är ju för övrigt dvi+ljud, och dvi-port finns.
<maxjezy> madbear, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTdRuVm-AXI/AAAAAAAAA8k/6nLffTie1Pg/s1600/_beer_firstrenderfront_back_with_defocusnode.png
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> ska fixa frosten lite och sätta finger avtryck på skiten
<maxjezy> så burkarna ser lite använda ut
<madbear> ballt :D
<peetra> fniss, jag har inte märkt att en dator måste startas om förräns jag av bekvämlighetsskäl ssh:Ade den för å kopiera lite inställningar. :P
<Slartibart> Lätt långsökt, men deras support lär inte vara uppe nu.. Nån som har koll på hur man skapar epost-konton hos binero? På en annan domän än ens huvuddomän.
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-20
<Gallop32> Hmmmmmz...
<Gallop32> Vad menas med "liera"? Heter det inte "alliera"?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<amelia> här var det dött idag..
<kodein> mja
<Kim^J> yes
<HakanS> Hej amelia.
<cHarNe2> amelia: allt funkar idag :)
<larsemil> yo
<kodein> jag har en kodbas som inte håller med dig.
<larsemil> jag har en kropp som inte håller mee
<larsemil> med
<amelia> hej HakanS
<kodein> men man kan ju alltid lyssna på lite glad aggrotech medan man felsöker :)
<chees> nån som jobbar för comhem :P?
<coobra> haha
<kodein> mycket ska man höra
<cHarNe2> comhem, visst fan måste säga upp det där..
 * yeager bygger Handbrake.. det tar tiiiid
<Philip5> yeager: bygger den statiska libar eller?
<Squarism> Philip5, oh kernel kompilerar guru
<Philip5> Squarism: det är det ju du som här
<Squarism> jojo.. nu har jag ju ngn sorts zen status.. men vem vem va min mästare?!
<Philip5> äsch, jag visade ju bara vägen men det var du som vandrade den, grasshopper
<yeager> Philip5, ja, riktigt usel. den bråkar med webkit också.. lägger nog ner det. hittar inga .deb för natty
<Philip5> yeager: ja det låter jobbigt
<Philip5> Squarism: har du byggt om din kärna och uppdaterat den något mer eller kör du på den du gjorde den där gången?
<HakanS> yeager: Jag har lite frågor om översättargruppens arbete. Har du tid?
<Squarism> Philip5, om du menar 10.10... nä jag har inte vågat...
<Philip5> japp
<Squarism> Philip5, kommer konf o sånt hänga med om jag updarerar till 10.10.. eller blire som en fresh installation?
<Philip5> kör du inte 10.10 nu??
<Philip5> var det inte kärnan från 11.04 du tog?
<Philip5> eller det kanske var så länge sedan
<yeager> HakanS, inte nu. kan du skicka ett mail?
<HakanS> yeager: Ja.
<Barre> yeager: ping
<Philip5> Barre: men aldrig så pingar du mig inte... orättvist
<kodein> Philip5: ping
<Barre> Philip5: packet loss, unable to connect to pear "Barre", access denied.
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> Philip5: är det bra med dig då?
<Philip5> Barre: jodå
<Philip5> lite stressigt bara
<Philip5> håller på att sätta ihop lite dokumentation inför ett möte kl 14
<Barre> Philip5: härligt... dokumentation som är det rooooligaste som finns ;P
<kodein> det är roligt om det finns dokumentation.
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> särskilt när man ibland fastnar i att någon disponering på sidan inte blir snygg för presentationen och sånt
<Barre> Detta är nog Philip5's nästa mobiltelefon... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=udlxr8t1nZM
<virtuald> vilket hemskt väder, blir ju bländad
<Philip5> Barre: ta två på en gång ;)
<Philip5> Barre: verkar ju vara en bra framtidsdröm om inte annat
<Philip5> eller nått
<Barre> Philip5: behövs ju inte två,,, den har ju en inbyggd dubbel brödrost, och induktionshäll....
<Philip5> kanske vill ha en på jobbet och en hemma
<Barre> mobil juh... ;)
<Kim^J> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB5kODeekSs&feature=related
<Barre> vars e yeager?
<Philip5> han kanske lunchar? men han gnällde för en stund sedan att det tog sådan tid att kompilera handbrake och sedan fick han inte till det och gav upp
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> s/^/H/
<Philip5> han kanske drog något gammalt över sig då
<amelia> Någon som vet om kjell&co's sånna där stlabs skitnätverkskort funkar i linux?
<kodein> länk?
<amelia> nvm, det är nog ett helt vanligt realtek-chip på dem
<kodein> brukar vara det
<amelia> yay! hittade modulen.. får köpa ett sånt på vägen hem idag då.
<cHarNe2> amelia: har STlabs switch som funkar super bra :)
<kodein> om det är http://www.kjell.com/?item=68596 så pratar ju pdf:en som länkas till om realtek 8168/8111
<amelia> kodein: precis det, kollade i drivrutinsgrejjen och det kör med r8169 modulen.
<meraqlix> Undrar om det är någon som har erfarenhet om sk "flickering" på LED TV?
<amelia> cHarNe2: jag kör cisco. :)
<amelia> bamsefar: vad roligt, vi ska till kjelle efter jobbet! det gillar du!
<Kim^J> Finns det något bättre än Cisco?
<amelia> cHarNe2: fast har en stlabs också tror jag... under skrivbordet i arbetesrummet..
<amelia> sitter iofs nästan aldrig där.
<amelia> nu rökpaus... brb
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Det beror väl på vad du ska göra.
<kodein> Kim^J: beror på, men Extreme har ju vissa fördelar för vissa syften, t.ex.
<kodein> om inte annat så har de ju vacker färg :)
<Coffe> Kul, nu laddas inte firmware på mitt raidkort , woohoo
<Coffe> någon som har en låda , med raidkort som klarar av ca 20 disk, som man skulle kunna få hyra några dagar ?
<amelia> Coffe: är det en HP-burk har vi en raid-kontroller som kanske passar
<amelia> Coffe: en HP SmartArray 6400
<Coffe> amelia,  det är en maskin i sig själv
<Coffe> men just nu kan jag inte ens få den att få igång raidkortet
<amelia> Coffe: ah ok
<amelia> Coffe: du får köpa amazon-burkar. :)
<cHarNe2> Kim^J: vet inte men IOS är fan inte kul..
<amelia> cHarNe2: hellre det än junos
<cHarNe2> amelia: vilka kör junos? (aldrig hört)
<amelia> cHarNe2: juniper
<kodein> junos reaktor
<haes> tjenare. vet någon om en kurs man kan gå i linux på typ chalmers eller så?
<haes> hello?
<peetra> vad är chalmers?
<amelia> peetra: chalmers tekniska högskola
<peetra> Aha, det ärnån högskola i Sverige
<amelia> peetra: tillhör Göteborgs Universitet
<peetra> filipin. :)
<haes> okey. någon högskola/universtitet då
<haes> det är göteborgs universitet
<peetra> Jag saknade dig amelia på mötet igår.
<peetra> Men iofs så blev det enkelt å skriva protokollet då det var lite med folk. ;-P
<haes> inget som vet något? eller är det något som man måste typ lära sig själv? jag skulle vilja ha en kurs i linux. skulle var mysigt:D
<Norrland_jr> haes: borde finnas nån Operativsystem 7.5HP eller liknande som riktar sig mot linux
<Norrland_jr> du får nog kolla Chalmers studiekatalog
<haes> sitter och kollar på internet. men hittar inget:(
<Norrland_jr> haes: studera.nu
<haes> danke
<ePax> haes, Den finns en grundkurs i linux på KTH... fristående annars Nackademins Linyxsys Utbildning :D
<haes> hmmmm jag gissar på att den inte är på distans?
<amelia> peetra: jaså?
<amelia> peetra: jag rokar inte engagera mig så mycket längre.
<kodein> haes: umu har ett par lolnixkurser på distans
<kodein> kan inte svara för nivån på den systemiga av den, men den riktad mot linux som utvecklingsmiljö var rätt ok.
<haes> kodein: det är? jag är då helt "ny" på linux. alltså inte gårr någon kurs. vill gå för att få större förståelse för det
<kodein> "det"?
<kodein> umu? umeå uniwarezitet
<haes>  lolnixkurser
<haes> umu vet jag:P
<Kim^J> haes: Slackware-boken och Slackware, dra igenom den så bör du kunna Linux bra nog för det mesta. :)
<kodein> kurser om lolnix, förstås
<haes> men jar har ju ingen aning om vad då lolnix är
<kodein> linux är en operativsystemskärna.
<kodein> som du ju tydligen ville lära dig mer om?
<haes> yes
<kodein> så steg ett är väl att du isf tar reda på vad det är så att du slipper fråga mig om vad det är. ;)
<haes> hhahaha jo det kan man ju tycka;) jag håller på:P
<haes> just nu håller jag på men slackware boken:P
<kodein> http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL047 <-- lolnixkurs. dock ej för fullständiga gröngölingar gissar jag
<kodein> vill du lära dig från grunden upp kan jag ju dock rekommendera LFS.
<haes> gissar det jag med, alltså måste jag först bli av med den stämpeln:P vilket jag tycker att jag har förkännat flera gånger om nu:P
<haes> lfs?
<kodein> linux from scratch
<haes> det skulle vara ganska bra att kunna
<yeager> Barre, jag är här nu!
<coobra> dagon_: heh var vist en rebbot till :p
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> har du koll på varför det blir 5s lag emellanåt? :P
<coobra> hmms nä
<coobra> :D
<Barre> yeager: fortfarande här?
<Barre> yeager: undrar bara om detta är din nya karriär :P http://fuldans.se/?v=qvlurdbvtjf
<yeager> hahaha!
<dagon_> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<Barre> jag har hållt den länken i 3-timmar....  :O
<yeager> jag är grym på att dansa
<andol> Barre: ...och givetvis haft den öppe i webbläsaren hela tiden? :)
<Barre> andol: självklart :)
<Barre> Länge sen jag såg Heman här...
<kodein> håller du på en länk åt honom?
<dagon_> Philip5: ska du inte börja lägga upp saker på AUR? :)
<Philip5> nä
<dagon_> :'(
<Philip5> kör knappt arch
<dagon_> det är ditt fel att jag måste använda ubuntu!
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> ditt och din underbara ppa's fel är det
<dagon_> såg att det fanns ny uppdatering till blender
<Philip5> det är straffet
<dagon_> kanske är jag som varit slö med uppdateringen iofs
<Philip5> jo de håller på och fixar med blender 2.5 nu så efter varje update så måste jag fixa med yafarayscripten så de ska funka för de ändrar hur script ska vara vilket är drygt när de ändå är i beta och sånt borde vara klart kan man tycka
<dagon_> mjo
<Coffe> jag blir galen på raid
<larsemil> Coffe: vill det inte? fortfarande samma problem?
<andol> larsemil: Om man ska våga tro på twitter så verkar det som om du börjar få bra flyt på företaget?
<Coffe> ja bla
<Coffe> nej hem å sova
<larsemil> andol: det har varit sjukt mycket webbförfrågningar iaf. om jag lyckas landa hälften så har jag mycket att göra framöver. jobbar tolvtimmarsdagar nästan varje dag nu. så jag hoppas det blir bra
<andol> larsemil: Gött mos! Ty jag antar att man hellre har för mycket än för lite att göra vad gäller ett nystartat eget företag?
<yeager> larsemil: behöver ni en snabb reverse proxy-burk? :)
<Barre> larsemil: proxy i all ära, ett ordentligt lagringssystem är vad du behöver, en HDS VSP med HNAS och HCP, ta't på leasing, nästan gratis då :P
<larsemil> yeager: är det vad du jobbar med eller?
<larsemil> andol: ja absolut
<larsemil> andol: du kommer förstå vilket tempo jag har i mitt företag när jag tar över opera
<larsemil> Barre: mjo. men molnlagring är billigare
<yeager> larsemil: japp, Blue Coat Systems
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vi har rätt bra tillväxt vi med - http://www.opera.com/smw/2010/11/#chart_pages
<hume> hej.... nån som kan ge mig lite hjälp med ljud till USB-headset? Jag kan inte skruva upp volymen i lurarna, har satt allt jag hittar på max men det låter lågt....något tips?
<Haffe> alsamixer?
<hume> kollar alsamixer, allt som jag hittar drar jag till 100%, ingen skillnad
<hume> samma i puslaudios volymkontroll, drar upp volymen på headsetet till 100% men det är fortfarande lågt.....
<larsemil> yeager: var itne du banknisee?
<larsemil> andol: du jobbar med komprimeringen var det så?
<kodein> komprimeringen?
<larsemil> kodein: opera mini
<kodein> han sysadmar väl?
<hume> Haffe: nån mer idé? nåt som specifikt kan påverkar USB-grejer....?
<kodein> men måste säga att VD-Jon och andol är lite lika
<kodein> det kan vara skägget och hårfärgen, iofs.
<andol> larsemil: Japp, jag sysadmar de kluster som tillhandahåller Mini och Turbo.
<andol> kodein: Notera dock skillnaden i slips, kostym, etc :)
<dagon_> jag vill också ha ett sånt roligt jobb
<dagon_> men nu, afk
<kodein> andol: tror jag sett dig i kostym nån gång, dock
<andol> kodein: Jo, men inte på arbetstid.
<kodein> nä, jag har aldrig sett dig arbeta :)
<larsemil> en duktig sysadmin behöver inte arbeta
<kodein> de förväntas nog ändå vara på plats.
<larsemil> mjo
<bamsefar> andol: http://se.linkedin.com/pub/andreas-olsson/5/307/129 <-- Du?
<andol> bamsefar: japp
 * andol borde nog avsätta någon timme vid något tillfälle åt att faktiskt ordna till sin linkedin-profil något.
<bamsefar> Hehe
 * bamsefar också
<Nafallo> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<andol> bamsefar: Gott om fancy titlar om inte annat :)
<bamsefar> :)
<amelia> bamsefar: bara du lagar mat först..
<bamsefar> amelia: Jaja
<jenka> Hjälp!! Har suttit ganska länge med att få igång ftp:n. Mitt problem är att jag inte kan logga in om jag inte är inloggad via ssh. Om jag loggar in via ssh och putty så fungerar det fint! Annars får jag bara "Svar:	331 Please specify the password."
<virtuald> då skickar du PASS ditt-lösenord…
<andol> jenka: krypterad hemkatalog på servern?
<virtuald> 8-]
<jenka> andol: ja tror det :S
<virtuald> isåfall måste ftpd:n använda pam för att du ska komma in
<virtuald> men skit i ftp ladda ner winscp istället
<virtuald> om det funkar
<virtuald> så behöver du bara sshd
<jenka> nej vill ha min ftp :D
<virtuald> ok
<jenka> men använder pam
<jenka> behöver jag konfigruera pam?
<virtuald> ingen aning, du får kolla loggarna och manualerna
<jenka> ok
<antii> vågar man köra ext4 på systemdisken (raid1)?
<kodein> det är väl "stable"
<antii> mjo
<kodein> sen har du väl ändå backup? ;)
<yeager> larsemil: jag slutade på banken för 3,5 år sedan :)
<antii> :-)
<antii> kodein: blir nog bra.
<kodein> säkert
<andol> antii: Tja, min systemdisk är ext4 ovanpå raid0 så...
<antii> andol: :-)!
<amelia> yeager: vilken bank har du jobbat på? *nyfiken*
<yeager> amelia, nordea
<amelia> yeager: ah, nordic processor eller nordea?
<Barre> hóla
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> allt bra?
<amelia> Barre: trött, men fredag imorgon. själv?
<Barre> amelia: samma lika
<Barre> fick ett VÄLDIGT konstigt uppdrag som skall genomföras imorgon... O.o
<yeager> amelia, både och faktiskt.. men gick tillbaka till nordea efter några månader på ibm
<yeager> ah.. nu börjar mina översättningar av Chromium dyka upp i chromium-daily
<amelia> yeager: ah cool
<xyzp> hej, jag kör debian, hjälp
<amelia> xyzp: fråga om det du behöver hjälp med så kommer någon som kan svara när de ser din fråga eller har möjlighet.
<xyzp> jag villl uppdatera firefox  2.0.0.14 till firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2 som jag har fått ner, hur gör jag?
<xyzp> amelia?
<amelia> xyzp: först måste du packa upp tarbollen... det gör du med tar xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<andol> xyzp: Vilken release utav Debian kör du?
<xyzp> andol vet inte men jag kör på en eeepc 900
<andol> xyzp: vad säger följande kommando?
<andol> lsb_release -c
<xyzp> t> lsb_release -c
<xyzp> -su: lsb_release: kommando hittades inte
<andol> Ahh
<xyzp> vad?
<andol> Tja, om du tittar i filen /etc/apt/sources.list ser du då någon utav namnet etch, lenny alt squeeze? Eller möjligtvis stable, testing alt unstable?
<andol> Är det förresten en "ren" Debian eller är det någon specialpacketerad eee-version?
<xyzp> ingen susning jag e nubörjare på linux
<andol> xyzp: Hmm, men antar att någon installerade Debian:et åt dig då, ty inte kommer väl eee-datorer med Debian förinstallerat?
<R2D21> Nåt speciellt man ska tänka på innan man drar in Ubuntu på en SSD? Kör man ext4?
<andol> R2D21: Ähh, det är bara att köra på som vanligt.
<xyzp> jag kan instalera .deb och .asus i ett program
<xyzp> andol, jo det var förinstalerat
<R2D21> andol, Okej men det är det vanliga filsystemet som gäller altså.
<andol> R2D21: Japp, vilket är ext4.
<xyzp> jag kan logga in som root  i konsolen å så
<andol> xyzp: Ahh, ser man på.
<johanbr> R2D21, http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/ har lite intressant information
<R2D21> andol, Ahh va gött. Nu skall den sista pusselbiten fixas innan en nästan het ljudlös burk...
<andol> xyzp: Fast om vi ska gå ett steg vidare och försöka luska ut vad det faktiskt är du har installerat, vad säger "uname -a" då?
<R2D21> johanbr, Okej tack.
<andol> xyzp: Poängen med allt mitt "luskande" är att jag försöka se om vi kan köra med en bättre variant än att slänga in Firefox rakt av från en .tar.bz2 fil.
<xyzp> andol, t> uname -a
<xyzp> Linux asus-1188015244 2.6.21.4-eeepc #6 Mon May 5 11:38:34 EDT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Barre> win 11
<Barre> +/
<amelia> heja Barre
<Barre> ibland går det fort och fel...
<Barre> men oftast går det relativt långamt men fel
<amelia> Barre: vad var det för roligt du skulle göra imorgon?
<xyzp> andol
<andol> xyzp: Tja, det där var då ingen vanlig Debian-kernel i alla fall...
<Barre> amelia: inget speciellt roligt, men KONSTIGT och udda... fått i uppdrag att lokalisera samtliga kopior av 3st filer och radera dem (alltså shred likannde)...
<xyzp> andol, ok
<amelia> Barre: haha, strange.
<Barre> amelia: och då menar jag samtliga kopior, på serverar, backupper, arkiv, på PC och MAC (i time-machine) os.v....
<Barre> amelia: det luktar ENron långa vägar :OS
<amelia> Barre: låter jobbigt
<amelia> Barre: vad har någon gjort? :P
<johanbr> andol, google antyder Xandros
<amelia> verkar misstänkt.
<Barre> amelia: inte direkt jobbigt, jag har verktyg för detta :) men lite tidskrävande i backup, och arkiv...
<Barre> amelia: PM om du är nyfiken :)
<amelia> Barre: alltid
<andol> johanbr: Jo, funderar i de riktningar jag med. Särskilt med tanke på att Debian gick över till Iceweasel redan vid Etch.
<Barre> det är inte så misstänktsamt eller enron...
<xyzp> jag trodde det var debian eftersom man kan instalera .deb fil i ett prog
<amelia> '/win 36
<amelia> oj.
<amelia> :P
<Markslap> /fail 36
<andol> xyzp: Njae, rätt många distar som använder .deb-paket, med olika nära släktskap till riktiga Debian.
<Markslap> (:
<xyzp> andol, ok på så vis
<xyzp> hur ser jag vad det är för skal jag sitter på?
<andol> xyzp: Hursom så har jag väldigt dålig koll på vad som är Bra och Rätt vad gäller Xandros. Nog lika bra att du struntar i att jag sa något, och istället återgå till de råd amelia började att ge dig.
<xyzp> t> xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> -su: xjf: kommando hittades inte
<xyzp> oj
<R2D21> Bootar om datorn för ominstallation...
<Markslap> Halka int'
<xyzp> jag står i root ok får detta: > tar xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> tar: firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2: Systemanrop "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<xyzp> tar: Felet kan inte åtgärdas, avslutar nu
<xyzp> tar: Child returned status 2
<xyzp> tar: Avslut med felslutstatus fördröjd från föregående fel
<Markslap> tar -xvf [filnamn]
<Markslap> Eller flaggorna är jag inte så säker på, brukar chansa lite.
<kodein> xjf är korrekt i det här fallet
<kodein> även om gtar är smart nog att fatta när nåt är gzippat eller bzippat numera
<andol> kodein: Tja, i en kanal som denna kan vi nog nästan utgå från att tar implicerar gnu tar...
<xyzp> > >tar -xvf [firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2]
<xyzp> -su: -xvf: kommando hittades inte
<kodein> skriver du ut de där >-tecknen?
<xyzp> ja [] dom ja
<xyzp> nej det är efter root>
<Markslap> Ta bort []
<Markslap> Alla sånna tecken är bara för att indikera att man ska byta ut.
<xyzp>  xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> -su: xjf: kommando hittades inte
<kodein> skriv: tar xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<Norrland_jr> xyzp: "tar -xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2" , utan ""
<xyzp> nu blir det mycke text, beredda?
<xyzp> tar xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> tar: firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2: Systemanrop "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<xyzp> tar: Felet kan inte åtgärdas, avslutar nu
<xyzp> tar: Child returned status 2
<xyzp> tar: Avslut med felslutstatus fördröjd från föregående fel
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> >tar -xvf [firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2]
<xyzp> -su: -xvf: kommando hittades inte
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> -su: xjf: kommando hittades inte
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> tar xjf firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2
<xyzp> tar: firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2: Systemanrop "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<xyzp> tar: Felet kan inte åtgärdas, avslutar nu
<xyzp> tar: Child returned status 2
<xyzp> tar: Avslut med felslutstatus fördröjd från föregående fel
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root>
<xyzp> jag har filen i user
<jenka> Kan inte logga in i ftp:n om jag inte redan är inloggad via ssh?! någon som vet vad problemet kan vara?
<Markslap> jenka: Kör du sftp då?
<kodein> så... du försöker alltså packa upp en fil som är nån helt annanstans på hårddisken?
<Markslap> Om inte det, har du en FTP-server installerat?
<kodein> that's... not going to work.
<jenka> Markslap: har vsftpd installerat
<Markslap> Körs den?
<jenka> ja
<xyzp> kodein, vart ska den ligga?
<xyzp> jag e rudis sorry
<kodein> i samma katalog som du befinner dig i
<jenka> Markslap: frågade om det om detta innan.. dom undra om jag hade krypterat min hemma map? kan det va det som e problemet
 * kodein går och handlar mat
<Markslap> jenka: Om du har gjort det kan det nog påverka.
<jenka> Markslap: ok dock e ja inte helt säker på om den e krypterad. Kan man kolla på något enkelt sätt?
<Markslap> Valde du det i installationen?
<jenka> hmm installerade ubuntu-server edition tror inte ja valde något..?
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Testa att köra proftpd.
<jenka> ok en annan ftp server?
<Markslap> Jao.
<jenka> Jobbit :P
<xyzp> ger upp, hejjrå
<maxjezy> Philip5, va görs?!
<EAG> finns det nån funktion motsvarande prisjakt för böcker?
<EAG> glöm det där :)
<EAG> prisjakt har ju böcker...
<virtuald> 8]
<kodein> vad var det xyzp ville göra förresten?
<Norrland_jr> kodein: installera firefox 3.6 tror jag
<Norrland_jr> fast det fastnade vid att packa upp tar-bollen
<coobra> raaap
<kodein> but like
<kodein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html ?
<kodein> lägga till ppa, uppdatera, installera, typ?
<Norrland_jr> kodein: verkade som han körde xandros eller nått
<Norrland_jr> har ingen aning vad han pysslade med
<kodein> man kör ju inte xandros
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Woot! När vad du här senast?
<Norrland_jr> Zambezi: jadu, var ett tag sen jag började hänga här igen
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Jag har inte sett dig på ett tag. Jag hänger här lite mindre.
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Norrland_jr> köpt dig nån focus mares än?
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Tyvärr inte. Det är lagt på is. Jag köpte ny dator istället. Min cykel fungerar bra, men jag sumpade bakdäcket för att kommunen slängt ut oslipad stenkross.
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Bergkross kanske det heter. Nu kör jag med dubbdäck bak.
<kodein> de borde sanda med fotanglar nån gång
<kodein> det vore nästan höjden av trollande
<barzam> jag önskar de saltade mer, funkar bäst tycker jag
<kodein> jag har inte ens bil, men jag tycker ändå att salt är ett jäkla elände
<Zambezi> barzam: Inte på cykelväg. Det är inte kul när det är fläckvis isigt.
<kodein> smutsar ner kängorna något fördärvat
<barzam> kodein: jo det är nackdelen
<Zambezi> kodein: Det bästa är ändå när de plogar vägens snö upp på cykelvägen. Och nu är det hur mycket sprickor som helst i asfalten. Jag har aldrig sett något liknande.
<kodein> mja
<kodein> men snart är det över
<kodein> inte många månader kvar av vintern nu
<barzam> såg just klart första säsongen av mash, fan vilken bra serie det är faktiskt
<barzam> kodein: jag fick hopp nu i veckan när solen kom och det var plusgrader, men det grusades snabbt nu när det är kallt igen
<Zambezi> barzam: Det bästa är kompakt snö eller barmark, men det är väl två månader kvar av vintern kanske. Det var ju snö i mars förra året.
<barzam> jo men det smälte väldigt snabbt förra året när det väl blev lite varmare
<barzam> jag trodde det skulle ligga till sommaren men det försvann snabbt
<Zambezi> barzam: Jag kommer ihåg för jag åkte till Göteborg i mars och när jag satt och tittade ut från min fönsterplats och kände solen värma i nacken, då var det rätt fint med vårens intåg. Dock avskyr jag sommar.
<barzam> Zambezi: håller med, 15-20 grader och sol är bäst
<Zambezi> barzam: Det är rätt lagom. Jag har haft 34 grader inomhus. Då blir jag lika trött som de lejon man ser på naturfilmer. :-P
<Zambezi> barzam: Normalt kanske 28-29 grader. Mina fönster har jag mätt till kanske 60-70 grader. De blir skitvarma.
<barzam> satan
<barzam> min lägenhet är skitskön på sommaren, det är det bästa med den
<barzam> skugga hela eftermiddagen i sovrummet
<Zambezi> barzam: Gott. Jag påverkas aldrig så av mörka tider, men jag vaknar lättare på morgonen när det är ljusare ut. Det märks nu. Det är klar skillnad bara en månad bak.
<barzam> jag har småbarn så jag vaknar alltid vid 7 oavsett
<barzam> vet inte om det är bra eller dåligt faktiskt :)
<Zambezi> barzam: Det är jag glad att slippa. Jag ser det som en enorm belastning, så jag ska inte ha några. Det blir säkert jättelätt att hitta en tjej som delar det valet.
<barzam> jag trodde det skulle bli jobbigare än det faktiskt var
<barzam> men utan barn och familj kan man ju göra massor jag inte kan göra, så allt har ju fördelar
<Zambezi> barzam: Det är de sakerna jag vill kunna göra. Så jag känner att jag är hellre utan än att skaffa och sen inte ha lust. Det är ju inget ansvar man bara kan strunta i. Det går ju för somliga, men de skulle aldrig skaffat från först början.
<barzam> Zambezi: håller med, men samtidigt har man bara det tunga ansvaret de första 15-20 åren ;)
<Norrland_jr> hehe'
<Zambezi> barzam: Tror du ja! Sen får unge ingen bostad, blir vräkt, behöver pengar till studierna, fyller 25, fyller 30, 40, 50.
<barzam> haha "farsan får jag låna bilen i helgen?"
<Zambezi> barzam: Och sorry, men jag krockade med en Bugatti Veyron, kostar bara 15 miljoner kr.
<Zambezi> barzam: En kille berättade att hans grabb skulle visa sina kompisar hans 360 (farsans då) och förstörde den. Yeah!
<barzam> ja det där börjar ju redan tidigt
<Zambezi> barzam: Jag ska inte vara en för stor pessimist nu. Det finns inget som ändrar mitt val dock. Nu måste jag dock sova. Natti!
<Norrland_jr> heh, de med ansvar och så.. Tycker de är lite oschysst att planera in en cykelsemester över en sommar när jag har flickvän :P
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Natti!
<Norrland_jr> natti
<barzam> Zambezi: nn!
<Norrland_jr> funderat på att dra Blekinge-Skåne-Småland-Blekinge nångång
<Norrland_jr> alt. cykla ner till Tyskland
<barzam> jag cyklade skitmycket på gotland med morsan när jag var liten
<barzam> cykelsemester är suveränt, man hinner se allt och alla lukter osv
<Norrland_jr> mm
<Norrland_jr> eller göra en megatur upp till föräldrarna
<Norrland_jr> ungefär 130mil enkel väg :P
<barzam> vad gör man på en dag, 7 mil?
<Norrland_jr> tror de
<Norrland_jr> gjorde ca 10mil på 4h med räser förra sommaren
<barzam> jag minns att vårt max var 5, men jag var ju mellan 10-14
<Norrland_jr> mm
<Norrland_jr> men är man själv och inte har allt för jäkla mycket packning så ska man nog klara av 10-15mil på en dag
<Norrland_jr> om man börjar tidigt så man hinner ca 5mil innan lunch
<Norrland_jr> men nu sova
<Norrland_jr> nn
<barzam> nn!
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-21
<Gallop32> Hajj.
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken? :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, yes!
<maxjezy> alltid
<Gallop32> Vad menas med "liera"? Heter det inte "alliera"?
<dagon_> maxjezy: vilka problem jag har med blender alltså
<dagon_> skitmycket problem att markera enstaka noder
<maxjezy> rightclick fungerar inte?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> eller jo
<dagon_> men om jag vill markera t.ex. 3 st
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> shift+r_click
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> varför vill du markera tre nodes?
<maxjezy> menar du såna små prickar i din mesh kanske?
<dagon_> precis :P
<dagon_> och nu vill den inte läsa in bakgrundsbilden..
<maxjezy> den som du ska ha att gå efter?
<maxjezy> när du modellerar?
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> hmm
<maxjezy> ändra i wiev till ortho
<dagon_> det verkar som att 2.5 segar rätt mycket
<maxjezy> du är antagligen i perspective
<maxjezy> och för att markera flera verts så klickar du shift
<maxjezy> inte shift r
<maxjezy> och, ja, lite segare är 2.5
<maxjezy> jag modellerar i 2.49
<maxjezy> sen öppnar ja den färdigmodellerade filen i 2.5
<maxjezy> för att leka vidare
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> tänkte ge mig på att göra burken nu
<dagon_> lagom jobbig
<dagon_> markeringen ser jobbig ut
<dagon_> blir liksom ingen rektangel
<dagon_> utan typ som lassot i gimp
<maxjezy> trycker du B?
<Gallop32> Blender är jävla skit... förutom 2.5, men det är ju beta bara.
<maxjezy> box select är b
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> Gallop32, tyst
<Gallop32> Helt meningslöst att lära sig Blender innan 2.5 blivit stabilt, ju.
<dagon_> lol på Gallop32
<maxjezy> blender 2.49 är grymt
<Gallop32> Helt annorlunda GUI.
<Gallop32> Då får man lära sig först det gamla och sedan det nya.
<maxjezy> Gallop32, och då kan man båda!
<maxjezy> dubbelt upp!
<Gallop32> Eller inget...
<maxjezy> så är det ju alltid i gui interface
<Gallop32> Nej... aldrig sett en så stor skillnad.
<Gallop32> Det är verkligen en extrem skillnad.
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> dagon_, kolla in min burk
<maxjezy> det jag håller på med nu är att göra node-lager
<maxjezy> så inte ljuset från blixtarna påverkar det andra lagret som burkarna ligger på
<maxjezy> men, där har jag problem
<maxjezy> för nu hamnar blixtarna över burkarna
<maxjezy> ser fult som sjutton ut
<maxjezy> så ska kameran animeras och blixtarna :)
<maxjezy> sammanfogar lite kunskaper från fler tutorials här!
<dagon_> skitcoolt ju :)
<Gallop32> Ser ut som något som gjorts på en Amiga 1200 år 1994. *fnittrar busigt*
<Gallop32> Nej, men burkiz var snygg.
<Gallop32> Dock de mer abstrakta.
<maxjezy> Gallop32, pillar du blender mycket?
<Gallop32> Nej... försökt lära mig.
<Gallop32> Men blev bara deprimerad av att de bytte GUI.
<Gallop32> Eller snarare att den nya bara är beta och aldrig vill bli stabil.
<Gallop32> Känns som att man måste vänta på den.
<Gallop32> Känns väldigt pilligt och frustrerande att jobba i 3D rent allmänt.
<dagon_> maxjezy: om jag vill dra en separat "prick" upp utan att höja den, hur tusan gör jag då?
<Gallop32> Drar i en av färgade pilarna?
<maxjezy> klicka på den, välj x,y eller z
<maxjezy> sen g
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> g
<maxjezy> sen z x y
<maxjezy> nån av dem
<maxjezy> eller dra i pilarna
<maxjezy> förutsatt att du har 3d manipulatorn på
<maxjezy> den finns där i vyn nertill
<maxjezy> ser ut som en triangel av färgade stavar
<maxjezy> så väljer du pilen där
<maxjezy> se till att ha proportional editing off
<maxjezy> annars följer prickarna som är nära me
<maxjezy> proportionellt till storleken med muspekaren
<Gallop32> Vad menas med "liera"? Heter det inte "alliera"?
<maxjezy> Gallop32, favoritfråga?
<virtuald>     *
<virtuald>       li,era:
<virtuald>       v. -de förbinda, förena m.m.; l. sig
<virtuald>     *
<virtuald>       al,li,era:
<virtuald>       v. -de; a. sig sluta förbund
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> vad heter den där firefox extensionen där man kan modifiera allt som skickas innan det går iväg?
<virtuald> kanske går att göra något med det man tar emot också
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> jag sluta använda firefox och använde nog aldrig den
<chees> va kör du får läsare maxjezy
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> opera
<maxjezy> och chromuuum
<virtuald> Visar 1 - 20 av 1000 resultat för http
<virtuald> maxjezy: jag kör allihopa, men mest firefox
<maxjezy> virtuald, kör du 11.00?
<maxjezy> opera
<maxjezy> jävlar vad den spinner på fint
<maxjezy> på tuben
<virtuald> jag kör väl senaste som inte är beta
<virtuald> ii  opera                               11.00.1156                          A fast and secure web browser and Internet suite
<virtuald> har kanske inte provat den om den är jätteny
<maxjezy> firefox är fan sämst
<maxjezy> IE är bättre idag tror jag tom
<virtuald> för dig ja
<maxjezy> har dock inte provat IE, så ska inte uttala mig
<virtuald> live http headers hette den
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> har knappt provat nyare än ie6
<virtuald> har väl provat 7:an och kanske 8:an lite
<chees> opera är väll meckigg
<chees> kör chhrome nu
<virtuald> chees: är för mycket som ringer och tjuter?
<chees> ne
<virtuald> öh… försökte översätta bells and whistles
<chees> vadå tjuter
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> ja alltså om opera har för mycket som drar åt sig uppmärksamhet
<virtuald> Nuvarande status: 28 uppdateringar [+28].
<virtuald> 8]
<Gallop32> virtuald: Fattar fortfarande inte. :/
<Gallop32> maxjezy: Favoritfråga? Eh... nej?
<maxjezy> känns som den kommit ett par gånger
<maxjezy> eller har jag dejavy?
<Gallop32> Om så är fallet är det för att den inte blivit besvarad.
<virtuald> gallop32: http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/show.phtml?filenr=1/140/152.html http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/show.phtml?filenr=1/10/74.html
<virtuald> där har du många exempel
<Gallop32> Alliera förstår jag...
<Gallop32> Men inte "liera" :/
<virtuald> http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/foerkortn.shtml
<Gallop32> =Z
<chees> nån som kör pidgin
<maxjezy> antii, hello
<maxjezy> jobbar du nu?
<amelia> godmorgon!
<andol> morgens!
<cHarNe2> morgon!
<Haffe> *Gäsp*
<barzam> godmorgon
<vacum> https://www.flashback.org/sp5219280 hahah
<vacum> morrn amelia
 * vacum ger amelia en kopp kaffe
 * amelia fick precis en kopp kaffe
<amelia> idag ska jag dock flytta längre ifrån kaffekokaren, det gillar ja ginte.
<Norrland_jr> coffe over tcp
<kodein> kaffe skulle man ha
<andol> amelia: Inget du ska driva som en arbetsmiljöfråga? :)
<amelia> andol: tror inte det.
<amelia> andol: däremot är det ett arbetsmiljöproblem att Ctrl sitter på olika ställen på tangentbordet på jobblaptopen mot den hemma.
<Norrland_jr> amelia: <>| sitter på olika sida på min laptop motför tgb till stationära :<
<Norrland_jr> blir lite knas när man ska koda
 * andol är rätt nöjd med att ha "samma" tangentbord hemma som på jobbet.
<amelia> krav på nästa jobb: thinkpad som arbetsdator, check! :P
<amelia> gäller att ha krav. :)
<amelia> veta sitt värde och bla bla.
<amelia> ni som kan det här med apt ordentligt... om /var/cache/apt/ tar upp massa plats. hur tömmer man cachen? innehåller den något viktigt man vill spara?
<andol> amelia: renaste är nästan att bara köra apt-get clean
<amelia> andol: och det påverkar inget mer än att alla nedladdade paket försvinner, eller?
<andol> amelia: precis
<amelia> kalas, det är nog precis det jag vill göra.
<Kim^J> Hur stor är den?
<Norrland_jr> den brukar ju lätt kunna glufsa 500mb+
<amelia> andol: tack! :D
<andol> amelia: Samtliga filer därunder återskapas automatiskt utav apt. Däremot är det lite vajsigare att göra en "rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*", då apt förväntar sig att några under underkatalogerna ska finnas.
<amelia> Norrland_jr: det var lite precis det den hade gjort... av en 2.6G disk som också innehöll massa loggar
<Kim^J> 500MB är iiiiinget.
<amelia> andol: japp, så långt är jag med. jag skulle mer behöva en översättningstabell mellan yum/up2date och apt :P
<Kim^J> xD
<andol> amelia: Se även /etc/cron.daily/apt gällande inställningar att periodiskt gallra cachen.
<Kim^J> Ibland ogillar jag Windows... C:\Windows\winsxs är +7GB.... :|
<amelia> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8433148.ab <- Elprogrammet ftw!
<Philip5> amelia: hehe, kul bild där också. jäklar vad killen bröstar upp sig framför switscharna :D
<kodein> posera framför kamera heter det
 * kodein känner dock iaf två automationselektriker som går utan jobb
<amelia> Philip5: jag har honom på facebook. :P
<amelia> nu lunch
<Philip5> amelia: hehe, poser lover! :D
<Philip5> hmm, lunch ja... kanske ska ta en kebabtallrik till lunch idag. det är ju ändå fredag och man kan såsa lite på eftermiddgen :)
<backspace> Fredag, då är det fredagsöl.
<Philip5> kanske inte redan till lunch
<backspace> Beror kanske lite på vad man jobbar med.
<backspace> Ska man inte sitta bakom ratten så kan du nog ta en liten en.
<Norrland_jr> Kranförare, nono
<Norrland_jr> :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag har ett problem och det är att när jag extrude'ar så blir det bara framsidan och inte hela cylindern..
<maxjezy> dagon_, du måste snurra på modellen
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> skoja bara
<maxjezy> det finns en liten fyrkant i underkant på din 3D yta
<maxjezy> vänta så ska ja köra igång
<maxjezy> blender
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> försöker du driva med mig direkt när jag har vaknat? :P
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> sovit idag?
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6691/skrmbildf.png
<dagon_> jag däckade tydligen när jag kollade en tutorial
<maxjezy> kolla vart jag har musen
<maxjezy> brukar jag med göra
<maxjezy> skitbra att köra tutorialmarathon
<maxjezy> sen sova till det
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> den knappen gör så du antingen ser igenom modellen
<maxjezy> eller inte
<dagon_> aha
<maxjezy> så du kan välja prickar på baksidan
<maxjezy> ibland vill man det, ibland inte.
<maxjezy> som standard är det inte.
<maxjezy> magisk snusdosa
<maxjezy> tidigare hade jag bara en snus
<maxjezy> nu två
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> detta är nog 10e gången jag börjar om men satan vad jag lärt mig :D
<maxjezy> ja, det är bra att göra om många gånger
<dagon_> nu börjar jag bli säker på kortkommandona
<maxjezy> ibland tittar jag bara tutorials
<maxjezy> utan att göra sakerna
<maxjezy> för, vissa grejer är helt trista
<maxjezy> men man kan snappa upp 1 eller 2 bra moment
<maxjezy> dagon_, ett av de viktigaste momenten i att bli en bra 3D artist är att se på film
<maxjezy> massor med film
<maxjezy> animerat såklart
<maxjezy> men även annan film
<maxjezy> och kolla bilder
<maxjezy> se ljus
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> jag brukade mecka mycket photoshop innan
<dagon_> då blev det att man reagerade på hur ljus föll och sånt
<maxjezy> kan rekomendera en film som heter killer bean
<maxjezy> den är gjord av en människa
<maxjezy> verkligen inspirerande film
<maxjezy> långfilm
<maxjezy> högkvalitet
<maxjezy> action
<dagon_> i början av energidrycken, hur lyckas han scale'a uppåt, jag kan bara dra hela storleken
<maxjezy> s+z
<maxjezy> sen dra musen
<antii> maxjezy: sup
<maxjezy> håll in ctrl för att dra jämna meter/decimeter
<dagon_> aha
<maxjezy> håll in shift för millimeterprecition
<dagon_> mjo, det har jag listat ut
<dagon_> både på gott och ont
<maxjezy> x, y, z är riktningarna
<maxjezy> tjena antii
<dagon_> fyfan vad lätt allt blev nu
<dagon_> maxjezy: var bor du?
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> någon gång ska jag komma dit och bjuda dig på en kopp kaffe :P
<maxjezy> gör så :)
<maxjezy> jag har ett fint kaffe hemma just nu
<maxjezy> men vågar inte öppna det
<maxjezy> fick i julklapp
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: skådekaffe?
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> den är döpt till samma namn som jag :)
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: drick och var glad, lite dumt att inte använda det och sen blir det gammalt och äckligt
<maxjezy> av finaste bönorna plockade av britney spears
<maxjezy> näe, där överdrev jag
<Norrland_jr> :)
<maxjezy> någon som kan göra ett script åt mig, eller hänvisa till ett och förklara hur jag får igång det
<maxjezy> tanken är denna : när jag besöker youtube eller andra videosidor så som videogoogle eller vimeo
<maxjezy> och klickar på en film
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: men jag tycker iaf att du ska använda kaffet. Nästan samma sak om man ger något till en förälder, men de använder det inte för att de är rädda att de ska bli skitigt eller gå sönder osv.
<maxjezy> så börjar den ladda
<maxjezy> när den börjat ladda, då läggs filen i /tmp
<maxjezy> detta görs automatiskt som standard
<maxjezy> nu vill jag att alla videofiler som läggs till med början av namn Flash
<maxjezy> ska öppnas i VLC
<maxjezy> i /tmp
<Norrland_jr> hmm, låter nästan som nått man kan fixa med Greasemonkey. Fråga mig dock inte hur, är skitkass på scriptspråk
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> kan mindre än ingenting
<Norrland_jr> men kolla greasemonkey
<maxjezy> tänkte om någon scriptare här kunde
<Norrland_jr> typ greasemonkey flash to vlc
<maxjezy> det hade varit succe
<maxjezy> och, gärna att den flyttar en kopia av den färdigladdade filen till /home/me/flashfilms/
<maxjezy> så inte filen slopas av /tmp när man stänger ner flashsidan
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är tråkig och använder ett plugin i chromium som laddar ner i .mp4 :P
<maxjezy> lite jobbigt att göra detta manuellt helatiden
<maxjezy> dagon_, det den gör är väl att den flyttar ut från /tmp?
<maxjezy> tror det är så dom där downloaders fungerar
<dagon_> möjligt
<maxjezy> för annars är det ju dubbelt jobb
<maxjezy> dubbel bandbredd
<maxjezy> dubbel datakraft
<maxjezy> = helt onödigt
<dagon_> btw så börjar min burk se bra ut nu :D
<maxjezy> bra :)
<maxjezy> då börjar det roliga snart :)
<maxjezy> i windows så sparas inte de i /temp
<maxjezy> utan där kryperar och kodar firefox om skiten
<maxjezy> och gör det omöjligt att hitta
<maxjezy> 1+ linux
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: ...\$USER\Local Settings\Temp\Firefox eller liknande
<maxjezy> idk, det var en kompis som sa till mig
<maxjezy> när ja tipsade om temp
<dagon_> maxjezy: hur markera man en rad runt om burken som han gör i videon? tänkte göra kanterna lite skarpare
<maxjezy> box select
<maxjezy> b
<dagon_> fast det väljer ju mer än bara den tunna linjen
<dagon_> han klickar bara en gång
<dagon_> kan vara en edge loop
<dagon_> fast alt+r_click öppnar fönster menyn :P
<maxjezy> ja, det är med fönsterhanteraren
<maxjezy> gå till window-settings i gnome
<maxjezy> ändra till win-knappen
<dagon_> mjo, är i gonf-editor nu och pillar
<maxjezy> något som stört mig i evigheter, fast jag har lärt mig använda andra alternativ
<dagon_> vafan
<dagon_> hittar inte det
<dagon_> va irriterad jag blir!
<amelia> fan var helt awsome HP's internet-lägga-ärende-grejj är.
<amelia> man behöver inte ringa, man bara matar in på webben och inom några timmar dyker delarna upp som ett paket och man slipper prata med dem. :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, gå bara till system
<maxjezy> inställningar
<maxjezy> fönster
<maxjezy> och klicka i super
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> här sitter jag och pillar i gconf-editor :P
<maxjezy> gconf-editor har blivit översexuell
<maxjezy> hatar den sen den numera
<maxjezy> var fin i tidigare ubuntuversioner
<Barre> amelia: då är det ändå bättre när man har en fungerande RSP installtion till HP, då slipper man ju till och med fylla i ett web-formulär, utan man får ett paket på posten bara :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, nu när du endå är så haj på blender och kanske behöver snabb hjälp nån gång
<maxjezy> joina #sweblend
<maxjezy> blender på svenska
<dagon_> ah :D
<dagon_> finfint
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/burrrrken.png
<amelia> Barre: det är iofs rätt gött det också.
<amelia> Barre: jag är mest glad över att slippa prata med dem.
<vacum> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs050.snc6/168015_10150371797465523_677445522_16996341_2387366_n.jpg
<Barre> amelia: jag förstår exakt vad du menar :)
<Barre> vacum: hahah... världsklass på det svaret
<vacum> ja
<amelia> ja, det var sjukt roligt tyckte jag.
<Barre> larsemil: tjing
<HakanS> Någon som är bra på stilmallar i phpbb?
<andol> HakanS: Tror Barre har rätt bra koll på det.
<Barre> andol: what....?? :/
<yeager> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/ var ju rätt cool
<Barre> HakanS: jag vet inte var andol fått detta ifrån, när det kommer till estetik så är min tumme centralt placerad på ryggen.....
<andol> Barre: Tja, då jag har ungefär samma känslor för phpBB som jag har för lagringsmedium så kändes det ju i alla fall inte helt omöjligt att du skulle ha koll på även phpBB :P
<Barre> andol: aaah... du var helt logisk alltså, en korrekt slutsatts baserat på dina insikter... galant ;)
<andol> Barre: Japp, om än inte helt uppenbart för andra :)
 * kodein rensar bland sina tilldelande ärenden
<kodein> om man inte fått svar av sin kund på 4 månader om ett problem de har så borde det vara ok att bara resolva, väl?
<maddoc> De blir nog glada om du skickar en fråga.
<kodein> det gjorde jag senast för 3 månader sedan.
<maxjezy> skicka en påminnelse
<maxjezy> med påminnelseavgift på 200 kr
<kodein> det funkar nog dåligt med interna kunder
<kodein> för övrigt skulle de ändå debiteras den tid det tar att maila dem.
<maxjezy> Philip5, wb!
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde inte du var ur din kista på dagtid
<maxjezy> sitter och håller mig uppdaterad på senaste nytt
<Philip5> oj, deeet kan ta tid ;)
<maxjezy> jaa
<Philip5> senaste om vad?
<amelia> *gääääsp*
<maxjezy> lite tutorials å sånt
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTdRuVm-AXI/AAAAAAAAA8k/6nLffTie1Pg/s1600/_beer_firstrenderfront_back_with_defocusnode.png
<Philip5> blender stuff alltså eller?
<maxjezy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTc_LmMS3NI/AAAAAAAAA8c/12Za_TGDif8/s1600/_beer_firstrenderback.png
<maxjezy> kika dem
<Philip5> är det du som lekt?
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> igår
<Philip5> inspirerad av den där energidryck-grejen du såg?
<maxjezy> eller, iförrigår
<maxjezy> aa
<Philip5> men det är inte yafaray va?
<maxjezy> jag håller på med blixtrar till bakgrunden också
<maxjezy> som animeras
<maxjezy> kommer bli bling
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> det är internal
<maxjezy> det kommer bli electric beer commercial
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTjL3EicWII/AAAAAAAAA8s/Gd3t578SqiQ/s1600/withlightnings.png
<maxjezy> där är sista renderingen innan jag gav upp
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en till, fick klart layers så de fungerade
<Philip5> lite myck fog över bilden
<Philip5> eller glow är det väl
<maxjezy> ja, men det var de som var felet
<maxjezy> de skulle bakom ölburkarna
<yarre> Nån bugg i 10.10an tro... hela burken dör medans jag kopierar en fil.
<maxjezy> buggade med layers
<maxjezy> tog 100 år innan ja fick iordning på det
<maxjezy> nu är det iordning
<maxjezy> men ja la det på is
<maxjezy> modellerat lite mer blixtstrån och finslipat dem
<maxjezy> och noderna är fina nu med
<maxjezy> men något buggade sig med vattendropparna
<maxjezy> så de syntes inte i den renderingen
<maxjezy> så ja la det på is
<maxjezy> får se ikväll
<Philip5> om man kanske skulle fixa sig lite kaffe
<spacebug-> kaffe är bra
<Philip5> kaffe är gudatårar
<Philip5> eller nått
<maxjezy> :P
<spacebug-> hha
<antii> hemgång!
<antii> \o_o/!
<R2D21> Så ja nu är jag oich nickserv kompisar igen...
<amelia> fan vad gött det hade varit att gå hem nu.
<R2D21> Hehe redan hemma 8-)
<Kim^J> amelia: Mmm
<Kim^J> amelia: Jobb till 17?
<amelia> japp
<Kim^J> Samma här...
<amelia> sitter och editerar wiki
<Kim^J> Sen blire systemet :D
<Kim^J> Vilken Wiki har ni?
<kodein> det är väl en affärshemlighet.
<amelia> jag vet faktiskt itne. :P
<amelia> någon.
<R2D21> Hmm rättstavnings hjälp  fungerar inte i firefox men här fungerar det som det ska...?
<Kim^J> kodein: Eh? Hur skulle val av intern wiki-mjukvara vara en affärshemlighet?
<kodein> det kan det mycket väl vara.
<Kim^J> Hur skulle det möjligen kunna vara en affärshemlighet?
<kodein> Låt oss ta alla försök till att lätta upp fredagsstämning på fullaste satans allvar. Skämt är förbjudna på fredagar hade jag ju glömt. FAAAN OCKSÅ
<amelia> haha
<amelia> öööh, tar den här arbetsdagen aldrig slut?!
<amelia> vill hem och leka med mina egna datans nu.
<kodein> det verkar inte så.
<Richiie> är det någon som vet hur man kan få sin terminal i Fluxbox att sitta "integrerad" i skrivbordet, utan att ta upp någon plats i Tab Baren man har där nere?
<cHarNe2> amelia: nu tar den slut :)
<larsemil> Barre: tjong
<amelia> cHarNe2: nej, en timme kar
<amelia> kvar*
<Barre> larsemil: jag löste det (fast igentligen så har jag glömt bort vad det var)
<larsemil> Barre: okidoki. då får jag väl bara önska en trevlig kväll?
<Barre> ytterligare en värdelös sajt som gör Internet värt att besöka :) http://erefredag.nu/
<Barre> larsemil: jo men det samma :)
<Barre> larsemil: jag sa upp mig idag ::)
<larsemil> Barre: hurra!
<larsemil> Barre: det känns väl pra!
<Barre> larsemil: mycket blandade känslor, väldigt tråkigt för jag trivs ju så otroligt bra. Plus att det är väldigt roliga och trevliga arbetskamrater
<Barre> larsemil: men, jag såg inte så mycket utvecklingsmöjligheter.. så det är lika bra att byta innan jag blir bitter :)
<larsemil> Barre: du vill bli ceo?
<Barre> larsemil: nej... nu pratar du en så kallad karriär... jag pratar om utveckling, personlig och kompetens...
<Richiie> Någon som vet hur man kan göra så att ett program försvinner från Tab Raden man har där nere i Fluxbox?
<Richiie> vill sätta fast Aterm så den körs i bakgrunden som en demon och är transparent och "integrerad" i min desktop nån som vet hur man gör, försökt hitta trådar på google men alla entries i ~/.fluxbox/startup / apps hjälper mig inte, allokerar plats i taben ändå Aterm =(
<larsemil> Barre: du får inte med dig några kunder och kan köra eget då?
<larsemil> Barre: är lite segsvarad bakar pizza samtidigt
<Barre> larsemil: nej, inte av intresse att starta eget nu ialla fall.... i sådant fall måste jag byta inriktning, och det är inte vad jag planerat... får se vad som händer, har en dialog med 3st potentiella arbetsgivare, kanske blir nått där
<briq> Har kopplat en lcd-tv via en hdmi/dvi-d kabel men boot-sekvensen dyker ej upp. Har även problem i ubuntu sedan, fungerar ibland men nvidia-settings lyckas aldrig detektera skärmen. Vanlig datorskärm fungerar perfekt.
<larsemil> det bästa jag kan erbjuda är tyvärr mot prestation och 80% av det du lyckas få in . :)
<Barre> larsemil: blir inte fet på 8:- i månaden ;)
<larsemil> Barre: beror på det... bor du i indeien kommer du långt på 8 månader. men du får stå för flygbiljetten ner
<larsemil> barnen kan bo hos mig, det kan man inte få för många va
<Philip5> larsemil: har du sprid användandet av s3cmd till alla i hela världen nu sedan jag la upp det på min ppa!?!? :P
<Philip5> tror du folk laddar det som tokar?
<larsemil> Philip5: nej det tror jag itne de gör. gör de?
<Philip5> ingen aning faktiskt. tror inte man har någon statistik på sånt man kan kolla där
 * andol är mer https://github.com/timkay/aws vad gäller att leka S3 och dylikt.
<Philip5> ena perl och andra python
<Philip5> säkert baaara det som skiljer
<andol> Japp, bortsett från att Perl alltid är Perl så tycker jag det känns tryggt att aws-skriptet nyttjar curl i bakgrunden.
<Philip5> äkta svensk kvalitet
<andol> Javisst!
<X-Sleepy-X> Tvingad till rast...
<Barre> larsemil: it's a deal :)
<larsemil> Barre: eller vänta nu, lovade jag precis att vara barnvakt när du och frugan åker till indien på semester?
<Barre> larsemil: det är korrekt :P
<larsemil> Barre: mot att du får en lön på 8kr?
<Barre> det är det värt :P
<Barre> du har inte träffat mina barn larsemil.... hehe
<larsemil> de behöver väl ändå två veckor på landet...
<larsemil> Barre: så illa kan det inte vara. kom ihåg att jag två gånger har fått bukt med ungdomar som skolan gett upp på under min tid som elevassistent. ;)
<larsemil> min sambo försöker ju byta till sig husrum hos heman  mot barnvakt så
<djungelkraem> varför uppdateras inte mina xbmc-paket utan är "held back" istället?
<Philip5> djungelkraem: för att du då nog har någon konflikt som den inte automatiskt löser utan har någon fråga om
<Philip5> djungelkraem: testa update med aptitude från terminal istället så ser du vad den föreslår att göra
<djungelkraem> har inte aptitude installerat tydligen
<Philip5> nä det är ju inte default längre
<Philip5> gör samma med apt-get istället
<Philip5> bara att jag tycker aptitude är bättre
<djungelkraem> The following packages have been kept back:
<djungelkraem>   xbmc xbmc-bin xbmc-data xbmc-skin-confluence xbmc-standalone
<djungelkraem> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<djungelkraem> står inget mer
<larsemil> är de från ett eget ppa?
<kodein> aptitude unhold xbmc?
<Philip5> installera aptitude och gör samma sak då
<djungelkraem> larsemil, yes
<djungelkraem> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Nafallo> djungelkraem: sudo apt-get install xbmc
<larsemil> well, då kan det vara så att det ppa som tillhandahåller xbmc är i behov av ett paket som inte finns tillgängligt i de vanliga reposarna
<djungelkraem> http://pastebin.com/fQXch9zM
<djungelkraem> hur löser jag detta?
<Nafallo> djungelkraem: dar ser du iaf vad problemet ar :-)
<djungelkraem> hur löser jag det då? :P förlåt om jag är jobbig
<Nafallo> djungelkraem: laste du din lank? :-)
<djungelkraem> broken packages - på deras sida eller min? ska jag bara rensa cache på något vis och ladda ner dom och installera igen?
<Nafallo> djungelkraem: du lasta kanske inte din lank?
<Nafallo> laste even
<Nafallo> djungelkraem: xbmc kan inte uppgraderas for att tva paket inte kan hittas med ratt versionsnummer.
<Coffe> Barre,  du som e så lagrande duktig :P  ska göra om min storage, har idag 13st 2tb , 4st 1tb, behöver 3 pooler, 1 för backup, 1 för ha våra vhost maskiner på , samt en för vanlig fillagring,  tanken var att anv de 4st 1tb för fillagringen,råd om vilka raid man bör köra på de olika ?
<djungelkraem> tack för hjälpen
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon som känner till ett samma typ av program som Dance eJay för Linux?
<Umeaboy> Som dessutom har samples som medföljer............?
 * gorgo ramlar in
 * Haffe lägger en grädpaj under gorgos ansikte.
<Haffe> Hahaha.
<gorgo> :D
 * gorgo slickar i sig den
<gorgo> ska snart ha fest här, så nu får man visa vad kde går för på festen :P
<coobra> heh
<gorgo> säger de säkert, vad e det för tema du kör i windows 7
<gorgo> ska man försöka förklara att det är kubuntu, en linux dist, o då svarar de, vad är det?
<gorgo> :D
 * gorgo förbereder sig
<Barre> Coffe: mjukvaruraid eller HW?
<Coffe> HW
<Coffe> måste gå Barre , får prata mer när jag e hemma
<Coffe> Ciao
<Calyp> Here's a little sneek-a-peek from the development of our new site: http://rbose.org/wiki/Sandbox2
<Nafallo> !svenska | Calyp
<ubot2> Calyp: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<Calyp> sorry =P
<znejk> tjena
<znejk> ngn som vet en visualiser som man kan köra fullscreen till spotify
<Barre> Nafallo: waaaazzz uuuuup..
<amelia> dumdidum
<kodein> hurra, hälj
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> kanske man får slurpa i sig lite whisky
<gorgo> ikväll
<kodein> eller punsch!
<gorgo> punsch e gott det med, varm god punsch till ärtsoppa :D
<gorgo> mums
<tobier> mera punsch!
<larsemil> gäsp
 * skenya håller med larsemil
<larsemil> snaet det familjesociala avklarat då blire till att hobba. men först poppa popcorn
<madbear> va e hobba? hobby jobba?
<Richiie> någon som har en aning hur man kan integrera en Terminal på sitt fluxbox skrivbord så den inte tar upp nått utrymme överhuvudtaget i Fluxbox Baren där nere?
<Richiie> har lyckats få aterm transparent och fastlåst vid ett ställe nu gäller det bara att veta hur jag gör så den inte ens dyker upp som en Applikation i Fluxbox Tablån där nere..
<Richiie> madbear: hobba är nog en synonym för Öl märket "Hobbgobblin"
<skenya> det är god öl om ni frågar mig.
<madbear> green goblin är fin oxå men jag tror att jag har rätt
<backspace> Mmmm
<backspace> Öl
<Markslap> Mhm
<Markslap> Asahi här.
<Barre> Själv avnjuter jag ett glas Priorat efter en middag bestående av porto bello risotto, kalvytterfile och sparris...
<Haffe> Själv så sitter jag och hatar allt möjligt.
<kodein> Ett glas Facile :)
<Barre> Haffe: det är för beskt för min smak...
<kodein> nu kan vi alla bli dyngraka och skriva lite shellskript
<cahoot> schellschript?
<Barre> :)
<Barre> kodein: rom likör?
<kodein> Barre: punsch
<Barre> kodein: ärtsoppa till hoppas jag ;)
<kodein> man kan dricka punsch till annat än ärtsoppa
<Barre> men frågan är om man kan dricka annat till ärtsoppa? ;P
<kodein> tja, med tanke på att man konsumerar ärtsoppa och pannkakor nästan varje torsdagslunch utan att få nån punsch till så...
<kodein> både mjölk och öl går bra.
<Barre> jaha.. vi är allstå seriösa och korrekta på kanalen idag.. ingen ironi, sarkasm eller humor... så kan jag upplysa till att även vatten är en dryck som är ypperlig att begagna till ärtsoppa, för att inte tala om lingondricka ;)
<kodein> allt roligt är verboten.
<Markslap> Barre: Japp.
<Markslap> Vatten är sjukt gott.
<Markslap> Med socker eller malt och humle i.
<Markslap> Utan vann skulle vi inte ha Coca Cola eller öl. :(
<Barre> Markslap: true that
<Markslap> Men du kanske tänkte på rent vann?
<Markslap> Det närmaste "rent" vatten jag har druckit dom senaste 3-4 månaderna har det varit Treo i.
<Barre> kodein: är det denna du dricker? http://www.hrtorget.se/nyheter/nyheter_visa_en_nyhet.php?nyhetID=313
<Markslap> Och dom senaste 6-7 åren har jag nog bara druckit 5 liter rent vatten sammanlagt.
<kodein> Barre: ja
<Barre> romlikör ;)
<Barre> *fniss*
<kodein> du vet att punsch är likör, va?
<Markslap> aw
<Barre> ja.... men jag struntar att bus är "verboten!"
<Markslap> Särskrivning :(
<kodein> korrekt
<Barre> det är inte fel att sär skriva ;P
<Markslap> "[...] bara fanns fyra punsch varumärken kvar [...]"
<Markslap> Barre: Men på en seriös hemsida så anser jag att man bör korrekturläsa.
<Barre> sant... men det är såååå roligt med särskrivningar
<Markslap> Jag dör lite inombords.
<coobra> google tar bort reader ?
<kodein> gör de?
<kodein> sås?
<coobra> eller
<coobra> ??
<kodein> var har du fått idén ifrån?
<coobra> finns inte på mitt apps konto
<coobra> hmms
<antii> :)
<antii> Barre: hallåj
<antii> nån här som kör filserver@ubuntu?
<antii> streamar från också
<coobra> hehe
<Kurdistan> märks att det är fredag. :) tyst.
<x_link> Hehe ja
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vi väntade bara på att någon skulle tordas bryta tystnaden så partyt kan börja ;)
<Kurdistan> :) härligt. härmed öppnar jag festandet.
<Markslap> :D
<Kurdistan> alkoholfri tillställning. :)
<Markslap> Glöm inte bort att du är värdelös och illa omtyckt för den du är (ditt jävla svin).
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Neeh
<Markslap> Tråkigt.
<Markslap> Jag dricker en Asahi, fortfarande.
<Markslap> Är seg på att dricka upp den.
<Kurdistan> Markslap fått i sig några promille alkhol?
<Markslap> Nejdå.
<Markslap> Första ölen.
<Kurdistan> det är ju rätt så dåligt att kalla andra för svin och att de skulle vara värdelösa.
<Markslap> Det är en låt. :)
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYyA5s0MGXI
<Kurdistan> jaha. my bad.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Så sorry om någon tog illa upp. :)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Kolla, så fort du kom så började festen =)
<Markslap> Jag sitter och lyssnar på Björn Rosenström och postar lyrics lite random bara.
<Kurdistan> Okej. Ingen jag känner till.
<Kurdistan> x_link, självklart. jag sprider karma. :P
<x_link> =)
<Kurdistan> Markslap, konstig video och låt.
<Markslap> Men har du inte hört talas om Björn Rosenström?
<Kurdistan> Jag brukar sällan lyssna på svensk musik.
<Markslap> Det är ju en del utav alla 80 och tidiga 90-talisters barndom.
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCq7YDGSVuw
<Markslap> Det är la hans mest kända låt.
<virtuald> inte rikigt alla 80-talisters 8]
<Philip5> virtuald: +1
<Kurdistan> Markslap, sista länken är mer bekant.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Den första där är lite nyare.
<Markslap> virtuald: Men ni måste la ha hört talas om honom om inte annat? :)
<virtuald> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOEMv0S8AcA
<Kurdistan> Markslap du gillar då eddie meduza också?
<Markslap> Jag har aldrig riktigt gillat Raggarrock (Pojkarna som busar).
<virtuald> här har ni något att glo på en stund :>
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Usch, nej.
<virtuald> ni kan spola förbi presentatören
<Kurdistan> Enligt mig är det du länkar till i samma klass.
<Markslap> Absolut.
<Philip5> Markslap: jo klart man känner till honom och framförallt låten men att det är grundsten i barndomen är väl lite att ta i ;P
<Markslap> Men Björn Rosenström är bra.
<Markslap> Philip5: Iofs kommer jag från en mindre ort, det kan ju ha med saken att göra också.
<Philip5> bra är att ta i
<Markslap> Relativt sett.
<Kurdistan> Svensk eller snarare skånsk hiphop är bra.
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Påtal om att du inte lyssnar på svensk musik, jag brukar skita i vart bandet kommer ifrån, sålänge det är bra.
<Kurdistan> även cornelis. annars brukar jag nästintill aldrig digga till svensk musik.
<Markslap> Carbon Based Lifeforms och Vibrasphere är bra.
<Markslap> Också svenska.
<Markslap> Men dom sjunger inget.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: eftersom du inte lyssnar på svensk musik vad lyssnar du då på? menar inte att man måste gilla det men är bara nyfiken
<Markslap> (Intrumentalt för det mesta)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är inte så att jag bojkottar svensk musik eller så. Blir det svensk musik är det svensk hiphop eller gamla godingar som cornelis.
<Markslap> Jag var hemma hos en svensk kollega med min huskompis (som också är svensk), med oss var också två italienare, så satt vi och lyssnade lite på Björn Rosenström och sjöng med, dom förstod inte alls det roliga. :)
<virtuald> carbon based lifeforms <3
<Markslap> Mm <3
<Philip5> Kurdistan: aha, tänkte mest på ditt nick om det kunde vara så att du hårddiggade vad som ligger på hitlistorna i mellanöstern eller så för det är ju en musikgenre som jag har noll koll på och får mest del av när en eller annan bil åker förbi med rutorna nedvevade :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5 av moderna svenska musiken som inte är hiphop diggar jag nog mest bo kaspers orkester.
<virtuald> öh… jag sa nyss att jag älskar typ allt som lever på jorden :p
<Markslap> Haha
<Haffe> Markslap: Jag har fått Vietnameser att digga The Kristet utseende.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Boards of Canada är sköna också.
<Markslap> virtuald: Jag funderar på att åka till Frankrike och se CBL i mars.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det stämmer. Jag lyssnar nog till mestadels kurdisk musik.
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> bra med musik, hör inte min tinnitus nu
<Markslap> :>
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och det är ju en helt egen (här i sverige) submusik med sina stjärnor som vi övriga har noll koll på. lite coolt på sitt sätt tycker jag
<virtuald> markslap: senaste konserten jag va på va shpongle i london
<Markslap> På jobbet får vi inte ha telefoner egentligen, men jag brukar smussla in den och lyssna på musik hela dagarna
<Markslap> virtuald: Oj, najs.
<Markslap> Dom är balla.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag förstod inte ditt svar, men jag håller med. Du är ju trots allt en sköning. :P
<virtuald> mm 8]
<virtuald> det va ett tag sen nu :p
<Philip5> hehe
<Markslap> Sista jag var på var, uh.
<Markslap> Nu måste jag tänka.
<Markslap> Det var i Sverige.
<Markslap> Juste, Pendulum.
<Markslap> 20 dec i Sthlm.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> rejv?
<Markslap> Nah, bara dom. :)
<Markslap> PÃ¥ Berns.
<Markslap> Var mycket för rejv förut, men har tröttnat på det.
<Kurdistan> Jag har väldigt svårt lyssna på trans eller techno på min fritid.
<Kurdistan> Det är som riktig hardcore metal rock.
<Kurdistan> trans+techno+hårdrock=error
<Markslap> Det går bra.
<Markslap> Machine Supremacy, Pendulum (Iofs, mer metal och drum and bass) t.ex.
<Kurdistan> markslap jag hoppas du inte blir full framför burken. :P
<Markslap> Nejdå.
<Markslap> Jag har en laptop.
<Markslap> ;)
<Kurdistan> haha din skojare.
<Markslap> Och sen har jag som sagt bara druckit en öl.
<Kurdistan> själv är man troende nykterist för det mesta.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Markslap> Jag är en ateistisk 19-åring som bor i ett katolskt land.
<Markslap> Det är lite intressant.
<Kurdistan> alkohol blir man inte precis smartare av. :)
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Jag dricker för att det är gott.
<Markslap> Gillar inte att bli full.
<Kurdistan> Markslap vart ifrån asien?
<Markslap> Men jag gillar att dricka någon/några öl för att bli lite social också.
<Kurdistan> Markslap de flesta brukar säga att de gillar alkoholen men inte vill bli fulla.
<Philip5> Markslap: för att bli social eller för att vara social?!?! ;P
<Kurdistan> ändå går dem knappt rakt.
<Markslap> Philip5: Jag är social ändå, men det är mysigt att släppa på en liten spärr.
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Men om vi säger såhär, jag dricker bara öl, jag gillar inte sprit, jag dricker runt 1-4 öl på en kväll.
<Markslap> Beroende på hur lång den är.
<Philip5> Markslap: så kanske det kan vara. för min del är det nog mer för att vara social med ölen även om det är gott också
<Markslap> Kurdistan: What about asia?
<Markslap> Philip5: Okej. :)
<Markslap> Jo, öl är myget gott.
<Kurdistan> Markslap, jag skämtar bara. Du får gilla alkohol och öl. Det är ju din kropp och dina hjärnceller det handlar om. :)
<Markslap> Hjärncellerna försvann så får jag började att jobba som 1st line support.
<Kurdistan> Markslap du sa att du var asiat och jag undrar vart ifrån. Asien är ju inte precis ett land. :)
<Markslap> Ateistisk iofs.
<Kurdistan> lol. jag ber om ursäkt.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Markslap> Jag är svensk med lite influenser utav finne. :)
<Markslap> (Mormor som är finsk).
<Kurdistan> markslap, kaksi kolme. ?
<Philip5> Markslap: finnasien alltså ;)
<Markslap> Jag kan inte finska dock.
<Markslap> Förutom alla svordomar.
<Kurdistan> vilka håller du på i ishockey?
<Philip5> det viktiga
<Markslap> Homojen valtakunta.
<Markslap> (Sverige, på finska)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Oj, sport.
<Markslap> Enda sporten som är intressant är hurling och rugby.
<Kurdistan> curling?
<Markslap> Hurling!
<Markslap> Ska visa.
<Philip5> hurling är ju lite udda att gilla som svensk
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmzivRetelE
<Kurdistan> rugby blä blä. passa bara bakåt och massa kram.
<Markslap> Det är najs att kolla på när man är på puben.
<Markslap> Philip5: Ja, men det är ballt.
<Philip5> irlänska pubbar då
<Kurdistan> markslap du var verklig en unik kotte.
<Markslap> Givetvis. :)
<Kurdistan> grymt trevligt med udda sport älskare
<Markslap> Philip5: Därför jag bor i Irland.
<Kurdistan> själv är jag mainstream sportfåne dvs fotbollsnörd.
<Markslap> Haha
<Philip5> Markslap: då är det svårt att inte gå på en sådan pub när man går på pubben
<Markslap> Precis.
<Philip5> nä om man kanske skulle ta och packa nvidias ny drivisar
<Philip5> 	
<Philip5> 260.19.36
<Kurdistan> philip5 skapa seperat :P ppa endast för dem tack.
<Kurdistan> som gamla goda tiden. :P
<Philip5> jag har aldrig haft någon egen nvidia-ppa
<Philip5> egentligen knappt värd en update för min del för det är så liten fix från .29 till .36
<Kurdistan> ja då :P måste jag glömt.
<peetra> Kurdistan: Fredagkvällar kan vara lite speciellt jobbiga på forumet
<peetra> Jag råkade moderera bort ett av dina inlägg som väl gick å ha kvar åsså, Kurdistan, men jag petade ihop den till orginaltråden nu. :)
<Philip5> peetra: han gör annat nu...
<peetra> Philip5: Är det krångligt med PPA:n? Jag tänkte att jag sku kunna forka ett existerande å byta ut de få komponenter bara som är gamla å skapa en busenkel dev-tool för amatör-forum-moddare. :)
<Philip5> på vilket sätt menar du krångligt?
<peetra> Jag skickar ett pm på forumet med kopia åt honom då. :)
<Philip5> att använda eller att lägga upp på egen?
<peetra> Att lägga upp en egen. :)
<peetra> eller alltså för min del ta en existerande ur förrådena å lägga till lite grann
<Philip5> det är inte så svårt att använda ppan för det är "bara" att ladda upp filer som med wget typ med med dput så det krångliga är väl att göra själva filerna som man ska ladda upp. hur man skapar paketen
<peetra> Det låter ju som en bra sak. :)
<Philip5> du kan bara ladda upp källkod som ska byggas och inga färdiga paket i sig som är binärer redan
<Philip5> det är ingen filserver :)
<Philip5> fast det blir som en
<peetra> :p
<Philip5> läs också policyn för hur ppa:er ska användas
<peetra> jo, det är säkert en bra plats att börja! Inte svårt att läsda dem iallafall. :D
<Philip5> nej för de är avsedda för vissa ändamål
<Philip5> egentligen inte bara för att vem som helst ska ladda upp på kul
<peetra> Men om man tycker att uppdateringar är kul då? ;-P
<jenka> Här kommer jag och stör i fredas myset ;) Undrar om det är någon som vet hur man gör med vsftpd och krypterade hemma mappar.. :S Kan inte ansluta till min användare som har sin hemmamap kryptera :/
<Philip5> peetra: jadu, då får man se på policyn eller så kan man ju sätta upp ett eget förråd på en vanlig webbserver
<Philip5> jag körde ju en repo på webbserver innan ppa kom på launchpad
<peetra> du har varit med ett tag då Philip5 :o
<Philip5> det har blivit en stund
<peetra> :D
<Philip5> fast launchpad har ju bara funnits något år eller så
<peetra> Nähä?
<Philip5> vet iof inte när det skapades
<peetra> Isåfall hgar det varit föråldrad design på webbsidan redan vid start. :P
<Philip5> 2004 skapades det
<peetra> Men så är den ju tänkt att vara funktionell å inte vacker, men det skulle nog vara skönare med lite mer estetik, speciellt då man kommer in som ny blir man lite argh!!!!
<Philip5> men var inte så utbyggt första åren skulle jag tro
<Philip5> ja det är inte helt enkelt att använda för vem som helst. byggt för utvecklare och inte för vanliga användare
<peetra> Lite synd att utvecklare ofta tänker annorlunda än slutanvändaren. Det bromsar. Utan Canonical som marknadsför så bra, å därmed även lockat till sig bra utvecklare så skulle Ubuntu inte vara mer än en dist bland alla andra.
<Haffe> utvecklare är en social konstruktion :)
<Philip5> peetra: du kanske ska sikta på att bli ubuntu member :)
<Barre> utan användare skulle IT vara enkelt.. jag har inte varit med och satt upp en enda miljö som inte fungerat... men när användarna anslöt så slutade det fungera.. alltså, det är användarnas fel :P
<Philip5> tror att bra utvecklare inte ser launchpad som ett hinder på samma sätt som den vanliga användaren
<Philip5> Barre: lol
<kodein> Haffe: humm, just, det finns ju en disk till att tillgå. lite halvtrasig kontakt, men det borde egentligen inte behöva vara nåt större problem om man tejpar lite.
<peetra> jenka förresten, jag har hamnat å ÅTERmontera mappen för att användaren ska kunna ansluta. Jag såg hemmamappen som monterad, men trixadesen med lite random mount å läste man å så kom jag in.
<kodein> Haffe: i övrigt är den 500G
<Haffe> kodein: Jag snodde ju surtseys gamla disk.
<Barre> antii: hallåj på dig ocks¨å
<peetra> ROFL, Barre
<kodein> Haffe: jo, men behövdes det inte två?
<Haffe> Jo.
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Barre> peetra: halloj :)
<peetra> halloj-halloj, Barre!  :) Jag tänmkte på dig för bara en timme sedan faktiskt. 8)
<Barre> kan vi inte alla lämna kanalen, så när Philip5 kommer tbx så är det helt tomt... tänk så rädd han kommer bli
<Haffe> reboot är en social konstruktion.
<jenka> peetra: öhh ok :) ganska ny inom detta.. ska ja återskapa användarens home mapp utan kryptering? :S
<Barre> peetra: ååååå.....jag känner mig hedrad
<peetra> okej. :;P
<Barre> hahah... drog peetra :)
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> ja man hinner inte mer än reboota och så dör kanalen ;)
<kodein> what is this reboot of which you speak?
<Philip5> kodein: hehe, uppdaterade nvidiadrivisarna
<kodein> på din skalburk?
<Philip5> annars lite ovanligt
<kodein> så pekuljärt
<Philip5> jodu
<kodein> man har ju knappt grafikkort i sin irkkburk
<kodein> än mindre drivrutiner för dem
<Philip5> har inte ens irssi+screen så jag blir ju sånn där left/join-snubbe
<Barre> wb Philip5
<kodein> så oortodoxt
<Philip5> Barre: danke schön
<Philip5> jo jag är inte tillräckligt l33t för att köra screen
<Philip5> kan ju iof köra irssi från min router men det känns inte så sunt
<Philip5> openwrt...
<ewook> det låter inte så sunt heller
<ewook> 8.04 är inte längre i den "supporterade/uppdaterade" zonen längre va?
<kodein> jag hörde en gång om nåt som kallades "irkkprocksi"
<ewook> nästan att man skulle ta över arbetet att hålla 8.04 uppdaterat
<kodein> ewook: jodå
<peetra> <3 sop1 som låter mig hänga på hans irssi
<peetra> -server
<Philip5> kodein: sånt lull lull
<ewook> kodein: men borde inte den dö i år?
<kodein> ewook: på desktop ett par månar till, på server ett par år till
<ewook> jasså?
<kodein> ja.
<ewook> najs. synd att jag vill köra det som desktop bara...
<ewook> vill inte börja med opensuse eller nått annat derivat bara för att 10.x-serien slackar bula (suger ba**e)
<kodein> när blev opensuse ett derivat av debian/lolbuntu?
<Haffe> Dansa dans.
<Philip5> peetra: wb
<peetra> Är det gårdagens nyheter, men är dans en social konstruktion? :P
<ewook> kodein: utav suse.
<ewook> kodein: har tillstånd att byta os från jobbet - men jag måste fortfarande kunna köra vissa produkter
<peetra> Philip5: Tack, atck, jag beundrar dig så mycket så jag hoppa ut då du gjorde detl, sidu. :P
 * Philip5 reflekterar, makrill i tomatsås på mackan är rätt gott men luktar kattmat... undrar om kattmat kanske inte är så dumt ändå... :O
<Philip5> peetra: hehe
<ewook> stödet ligger hos redhat,suse o... ubuntu 8.04 / 9.04
<kodein> så redhat.
<peetra> Torrfoder som smakar kyckling är helt ok, Latzikatz ewller nåt sånt var mörket jag testat. 8)
<ewook> kodein: aldrig :P
<Philip5> peetra: fast apropå det jag skrev tidigare. ska du inte sikta på att bli ubuntu memeber? borde väl för syns skull vara fler aktiva som är det på forumet
<kodein> ewook: ok
<ewook> kodein: problemet ligger i att jag då måste skaffa red hat.. o köra 5.x
<kodein> ewook: ok.
<kodein> whine:a mer. jag bryr mig på riktigt.
<ewook> kodein: var det mig du menade eller nån annan ?
<kodein> har nån annan sagt nåt annat som är lika intressant som ditt whine?
<ewook> kodein: well är du inte en blomma i röven.
<kodein> jag förstår att det är svårt att följa en diskussion mellan dig själv och en annan person när ingen annan pratar samtidigt.
<kodein> behöver du gå till angrepp nu också? här visar jag sympati och då blir man huggen i ryggen.
<kodein> just snyggt.
<ewook> kodein: sympati? :) kära du, ordval är fortfarande relevant :P
<ewook> sak samma, tack för tipsen.
<kodein> tja, det lät väldigt mycket som om det var sympati du var ute efter
<kodein> det brukar vara den främsta anledningen till att man pratar om hur synd det är om sig själv
<pirx> yo. ngn som känner till ngt sätt att begränsa nätverkstrafiken på tex olika portar?
<peetra> ubuntu member... Hmm...
<ewook> from here on, I shall rephrase myself :)
<Philip5> peetra: inget för dig eller?
<pirx> tex att sätta max 0.5mbit på port X
<ewook> pirx: förutom qos o ställa ner hastigheten? nej
<kodein> oh my! http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<peetra> Jag tycker att jag sku kunna skicka in en ansökan pga av mitt stora intresse, men planerna mina är kort sagt flummiga. :P
<Philip5> peetra: man kan få det för att man bidrar med support, modererar och är aktiv i loco
<peetra> Jag passar bättre in på marknadsföring än utveckling, läste inte allt vad det står om ubuntu member, men jag har fått uppfattningen om att det är mindre värt att sprida genom marknadsföring än å delta i utvecklingen. :(
<Philip5> det är en bedömningsfråga
<Philip5> peetra: jo så är det nog
<virtuald> kör någon av er någon form av ids eller ips?
<kodein> du vill köra snort.
<virtuald> vad är det som gäller nu för tiden, fortfarande snort?
<virtuald> men snort va ju lite kontroversiellt för för att de hade obfuskerad kod eller något?
<Philip5> virtuald: inte på riktigt men har testat snort och honeypot
<virtuald> okej
<peetra> Jag sku kunna sätta som mål för nära framtid att få halva min klass å göra dualboot på sina hemmadatorer, då jag studerar IT, så skulle det enligt mitt tycke vara skitmycket bidragit. ;-) Ingen av dem vill ens ha Mac, bara windows. :o
<virtuald> philip5: vad för honeypot, hette det bara så?
<Philip5> bra fråga. det var ett tag sedan minst sagt
<virtuald> peetra: ja, internet körs ju på linux, så de kan ju inte bli it om de inte kan det :)
<virtuald> linux och ios 8-]
<peetra> De ska nog bli elektronik-försäljare hela bunten, tror jag. :P
<peetra> Utom två lovande fall, som har visat ortolig talang i C++ :D
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> virtuald: försöker komma på vad den hette men minns mest att de hade någon myra som logga tror jag
<virtuald> prelude?
<Philip5> precis
<virtuald> liknar en myra
<virtuald> men finns det någon (fri) jag inte känner till då? :D
<Philip5> kanska är en bönsyra eller alinen
<Philip5> är inte prelude fri längre?
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> det var som sagt ett par år sedan
<virtuald> jo jag menade att om det fanns fler bara
<Philip5> aha
<pirx> kodein: tack för länken btw! kom aldrig på ordet "bandwidth" när jag googlade:)
<jenka> Någon som vet hur man gör med vsftpd och krypterade hemma mappar.. :S Kan inte ansluta till min användare som har sin hemmamap kryptera :/ Har försökt lösa detta alldeles för länge nu -.- :P
<barzam> lugnt här ikväll verkar det som
<peetra> jenka: försöäkte du olika monteringsalternativ av hemmamappen?
<peetra> barzam: Var det du som är vår lilla e-post-chattare? :)
<barzam> peetra: inte vad jag vet
<barzam> peetra: men förklara gärna vad du menar för jag fattar inget just nu
<Philip5> peetra: som svar på ditt pm... det kan jag förstå
<peetra> Jasså. :) Jag tycker det är lite lustigt.
<peetra> ovanstående var åt Philip5 alltså
<jenka> peetra: olika moteringsalternativ ? :S
<peetra> Jag är tyvärr ingen expert å kommer inte ihåg så bra vad jag själv gjorde för att fixa det, men jag försökte i desperation montera home fast den såg monterad ut , jenka, å så fick jag meddelande om att mount partionsnamn inte dög å fler alternativ, som jag sökte svar på med google.
<jenka> peetra: ok
<peetra> sen efter att ha monterat det som såg monterat ut, så kom jag in i en krypterad hemmamapp via LivCD med dess egen användare, tror jag det var.
<jenka> ok
<jenka> alltså om jag loggar in via ssh först så kan jag logga in via ftp'n.. :S
<peetra> Låter som nån miss i endera ssh-protokollet eller ftp:n, men om du kommer in ena vägen, så kanske du kan fixa det du behöver fixa då?
<jenka> jo, men asså vill gärna ha uppe ftp'n över internet utan att öppna ssh'n
<virtuald> jenka: du får kolla loggarna
<peetra> Kan du kanske använda sftp med din ftp-klient för att åstadkomma samma sak?
<peetra> Jag monterar mina ssh-grejs via Nautilus istället för ftp numera.
<jenka> ok
<jenka> virutald: vsftpd configen ger inget..
<kodein> ftp hör till den tiden då man hade vaxade mustascher och bar monokel.
<virtuald> nej /var/log
<barzam> jag kör alltid sshfs, tycker det är absolut smidigast
<peetra> ftp är det vanligaste sättet för normalöt fok at tkunna känna att de har sitt webbhotell-konto under kontroll
<kodein> ja, men det är som att säga att alkohol är det vanligaste sättet för folk att medicinera sig
<kodein> vanligt != bra
<jenka> :P
<virtuald> jenka: kolla daemon.log, auth.log och vsftpd.log (eller vad den heter)
<kodein> men håller jenka verkligen på att sälja nån sorts webbhotellösning till folk, och om det ändå ska serveras via väbb, vad är nyttan i krypteringen?
<peetra> Jha-jha, jag har inte filezilla kvar längre, så det kanske förlåter mig då jag sitter här å självmedicinerar med treans öl då? *angel-smilie*
<peetra> Tänkte iofs ölen mer som slappa, men medicinering låter nästan bättre. :P
<peetra> Bra fråga, kodein !!! Om det gällt mig själv, så skulle det nog bara ha blivit så. Jag råkade av misstag öppna min hemmaserver för webben i två timmar utan veta då jag höll på att säkra ssh. :o
 * peetra ssh:ar in på sin numera privata server
<backspace> Tufft. Då kan du köra echo wall till dig själv.
<backspace> Helt privat liksom.
<peetra> Hehe, gör typ sånt. Lite roar små, sidu. :)
<jenka> virtuald: i auth.log står det: "Jan 21 23:39:07 ubuntu-server vsftpd: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so): libgcrypt.so.11: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory"
<virtuald> det låter galet
<peetra> Jag har så massiva databaser, som jag labbar med, så det är lika bäst å ha servern på egen dator å båda igång, sen har jag mina grafiska verktyg på den som är lite bättre processor i. :)
<virtuald> om du skriver locate libgcrypt.so.11
<virtuald> finns den då?
<jenka> aa
<virtuald> pam_smbpass.so då?
<jenka> aa
<backspace> Ja, de där databaserna är det bäst du håller hårt i. Kanske någon elaking som vill åt dem.
<peetra> Jag hade skitmycket känsligh info där, som skulle gå åt till hyfsat pris om nån hunnit kapa dem. Iallafall ett misstag, som jag ALDRIG kommer att göra opm. :)
<backspace> Du.
<backspace> Ring Steven S.
<backspace> Han hjälper dig med alla dina problem.
<backspace> Fördelaktigt om de är förknippade med miljön eller djur.
<backspace> En sån där, blomma.
<peetra> Bara känslig info om småbarnsföräldrar i mina databaser just nu, tack å lov har jag slutat spara deras personliga pm hemma
<backspace> Oj. Familjeliv
<peetra> men ip:n å e-postadresser för såna här är liksom guld värt
<peetra> Näe, vi har ingen kommersiell agenda just nu.
<kodein> jag är fascinerad av familjeliv
<kodein> på ett sånt där "oundviklig katastrof kommer snart inträffa"-sätt
<peetra> Men, ja, vi är Svenskfinlands svar på Familjeliv. :)
<peetra> Ingen katastrof i Finland iallafall
<virtuald> jenka: om du inte kör en sambaserver på datorn kan du ta bort paketet libpam-smbpass
<backspace> Annars kan ju DU tjäna en fin penning genom att sälja ut allt.
<peetra> familjeliv har reklam i finska tidningar, gissa om det gör mig sur. :(
<backspace> Ego is the shit.
<peetra> backspace: mammapappa.com går inte att sälja
<backspace> Näe, men e-mailadresser.
<backspace> $$$
<peetra> Då förra ägarn gav bort den, så var jag med å lade in oberoenden å sånt i avtalet '
<peetra> Jag äger inte det heller, ville inte ha ut mitt namn på Internet
<peetra> Ja, det finns en liten fin summa att tjäna på småpbarnsföräldrar. :)
<backspace> Hack the planet som "Acid Burn" skulle sagt.
<peetra> Men de är så"snälla åt mig å låter mig fixa på å grejsa med forumet, så jag skulle aldrig medvetet göra nån ur vår community illa.
<peetra> Å så fick min karl jobbet som sysadmin för forumet åsså, det betyder kött istället för fiskpinnar varannan lördag, det. :P
<backspace> Kött är bra.
<peetra> Å givetvis familjegräl om han lägger sig i vårt forum annat än på servernivå. :P
<backspace> Appropå gräl. Hur går det för er och forumet? Fått någon husgrund än eller är ni fortfarande oense?
<backspace> Å fy fan. Nytt dygn igen.
<Philip5> wb Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> tack phlip5.
<Philip5> snart heter jag säkert plip5
<kodein> php5?
<Kurdistan> haha sorry.
<Philip5> kanske går åt det hållet
<peetra> Jag sitter ju på massa knappar, backspace å har inte gjort något drastiskt, så forumet är väl under ombyggnad ska vi väl kunna avlöja. :)
<backspace> Aha
<peetra> Kommer troligtvis inte att hända något dramatiskt. :)
<peetra> Moderator teamet är superkompetent å med deras hjälp går det faktiskt att på riktigt KOMMUNICERA!!! =D
<backspace> Å fan.
<backspace> Utan att någon kallar den andre för troll eller liknande?
<jenka> virtuald: kör samba server på datorn :P
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> jenka: men det är nog inte det som är felet ändå
<jenka> ok
<jenka> borde ja kanske ge upp min ftp :P Och köra nått annat istället
<virtuald> ja vad tänkte du ha ftp:n till?
<jenka> komma åt mina filer på servern :P
<backspace> Duger inte SCP?
<Kurdistan> backspace. troll?
<Kurdistan> jag ställer mig emot de som kallar någon för troll.
<Kurdistan> vad ska moderatorerna göra när somliga inte kan uppföra sig?
<virtuald> jenka: om det är windows du ska komma åt dem med så ladda ner winscp. du behöver inte göra något mer än att skriva in ip/hostname, användare och lösenord så är du inne… förutsatt att du redan har openssh-server på servern
<jenka> virtuald: aa har redan det igång..
<djungelkraem> jag har lite problem med mitt rtorrent. har en watch directory:
<djungelkraem> schedule = watch_directory,10,10,"load_start=/media/1500GB/Ronnie/Series/.torrents/*.torrent,d.set_directory/media/1500GB/Series/"
<djungelkraem> men den laddar fortf. ner till /home/blabla/
<djungelkraem> ser ni något fel?
<backspace> Kurdistan: www.google.com "troll"
<backspace> Ser antagligen ganska så roliga ut.
<Kurdistan> backspace nu förstår jag dig inte men låt gå.
<Kurdistan> varför ska jag söka på troll?
<backspace> 00:12  <Kurdistan> backspace. troll?
<backspace> Några rader längre upp.
<Kurdistan> backspace, påstår du att jag kallat någon det eller vad? den enda jag stört mig som använder det titt som tätt är plun.
<backspace> ,f
<backspace> Kurdistan: Nope. Du som skrev det som jag citerade.
<Kurdistan> tror nog jag är för trött.
<Kurdistan> :) om jag inte förstår dig, ber jag om ursäkt.
<backspace> Du är ursäktad. =)
<jenka> virtuald: löste det tillslut ändå :D
<virtuald> 8-]
<jenka> det var smbpass det va fel på :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-22
<jenka> tror det hade o göra med 32 och 64 bits lib nånting :P
<virtuald> aha
<jenka> för kör 64 bits, men e tvungen o ha 32 lib för ja kör cs servrar på servern också..
<Philip5> morgonstund har guld i mun
<maxjezy> john blund har ögonen stängda för en stund
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du har väl inte gått och lagt dig än?
<maxjezy> näpp
<maxjezy> och morsan kom precis nu
<maxjezy> hör dem stänga bildörren
<Philip5> craaazy
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> måste koka kaffet
<Philip5> bäst du städar också
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du ha en update av povray 3.7 eller gör det det samma?
<Kurdistan> philip5 la till din ppa
<Philip5> oki
<Kurdistan> :P du har lagt upp nya drivare för nvidia
<Philip5> yes
<Kurdistan> hehe gjorde du det medan vi chatta :P?
<Philip5> kom nya senast igår som jag la upp
<Kurdistan> du är inte på latsidan precis.
<Philip5> jodå, ibland så
<Kurdistan> brb starta om
<Philip5> lägger ju mest upp sånt som jag själv använder så vill jag nytt så går det fortare med det :)
<Kurdistan> :) back
<Philip5> lägger ju mest upp sånt som jag själv använder så vill jag nytt så går det fortare med det :)
<zChris> är <> sammasak som != i python?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<cahoot>  <> ser ju mer ut som en python efter maten
<zChris> Okey vet du inte så behöver du inte svara :D
<zChris> Tänkte på Philip5 ;P
<Philip5> jo men jag vill svara så du vet att jag inte vet :D
<zChris> :))
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Kurdistan> godmorgon amelia.
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag körde den där
<amelia> Philip5: hehe
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk. nu blir det plugg time.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om varandra och må pingviner vaka över era själar. :)
<gorgo> kde , kde, kde :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har inet uppdaterat än
<maxjezy> inte
<maxjezy> morsan har dragit nu iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte för povray ligger inte på ppan utan du fick den på mail
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> men, fick den ligga på ppa?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> eller... bör inte
<Philip5> det är bara finals som "bör" ligga ute och det här är en rc och de vill de inte att de ska spridas
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://renderfarm.fi/
<maxjezy> har du kikat på det där?
<Philip5> inte på just den
<maxjezy> ska kolla upp det lite idag
<maxjezy> verkar som om den är gratis
<Philip5> jo men det bygger väl på att du lånar cpu av andra som också använder den
<Philip5> lite som torrent fast för rendering
<maxjezy> ja
<Philip5> beror väl på hur poppis det är att låna ut istället för att bara låna av andra
<Philip5> verkar ju som de använder sig av boinc
<maxjezy> ja, och min datorkraft är ju knappt nått att låna ut
<maxjezy> kanske ska installera det på tjejens dator :)
<Philip5> hehe
<backspace> Fullt ös i kanalen.
<maxjezy> funderar iaf på att installera luxrender på tjejens
<maxjezy> även om den inte är kraftfull så borde det gå snabbare för mig att rendera med 2 CPU's
<Philip5> hur är stödet för distribuerad rendering i lux? har inte kollat det
<maxjezy> det verkar toppen
<maxjezy> bara starta luxconsole och skriva i nått skit
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> finns en tutorial om det på blendercookie
<Philip5> låter ju bra
<maxjezy> undrar om det fungerar över internet
<maxjezy> ska vi testa? :P
<Philip5> har hon nvidia i sin?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> jodå klart det funkar över nätet
<maxjezy> hon har intel
<maxjezy> gma950
<Philip5> synd för då kan du inte använda hennes gpu
<maxjezy> tror ja de var
<maxjezy> men, kör lux gpu?
<maxjezy> NÄE?
<Philip5> kan göra det
<Philip5> om man har ati eller nvidia
<zChris> hmm det som man renderar på renderfarm läggs det automatiskt upp på sidan?
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är med just den
<Philip5> kanske är det man får ge för att låna cpu
<maxjezy> renderfarm.fi har kanal här på freenudle
<Barre> fo förmiddag
<Barre> s/f/g
<Philip5> middag
<Barre> Philip5: hur leker livet så här på en lördag?
<Philip5> Barre: jodå, bara bra. sitter och kompilerar lite och tänkte ta en kaffe innan en vända på stan
<Philip5> Barre: själv?
<Barre> Philip5: bara bra, håller på att förbereda inför middag ikväll, får lite gäster
<Philip5> aha, lite som halv åtta hos Barre ikväll alltså?
<Barre> Philip5: haha... ja kanske det..
<Barre> Philip5: så är det varje kväll ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> lyckat! lyckades slå ut nästan en hel kopp kaffe över skrivbordet :(
<spacebug-> yay!
<spacebug-> själv funderar jag på hur jag ska mörda min granne å komma undan med det
<Philip5> bruksar jsag också fundersa på iblsand
<Philip5> hehe ksaffe i tsangentbordet gör satt sallsa sa och sa blir två boksatäver
<Philip5> :O
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> hur kollar jag upp vem som äger en fiberkabel ?
<maxjezy> spacebug-, pls, om du kommer på det
<maxjezy> dela med dig
<maxjezy> i hate me niburs
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> mest det att jag jobbat sex nätter denna veckan och han renoverar lägenheten då han är nyinflyttad.. efter fyra timmars sömn så börjar det bonka, slå, slipa å leva som fan
<maxjezy> jag hatar mina för de luktar illa
<maxjezy> och följer inte svensk lag
<maxjezy> eller sunt förnuft
<maxjezy> misstänker att de är terrorister också
<maxjezy> jihad-anhängare
<spacebug-> hahaha
<spacebug-> iofs jag följer inte heller svensk lag, jag fultankar, kör för fort, begär full milersättnign fast jag samåker.. och jag gillar när saker smäller.. fast luktar illa vet jag inte... det klart om jag inte duschar efter ett fotbolls/innebandy-pass så :)
<maxjezy> mest hatar jag nog partypoker och andra pokersidor som infiltrerar hela internet med sina reklam popups
<maxjezy> att man inte kan ladda lite torrents utan att de ska vara där
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> du är inte min granne så
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> så stör jag mig på burkor och såna där näsdukar på huvudet
<maxjezy> aliens kan springa runt maskade
<maxjezy> tips på nått bra mp3 program?
<maxjezy> XMMS spelar upp fint
<maxjezy> men efter låten är klar spelar den inte upp nästa
<maxjezy> idk bout that
<backspace> Oj, finns XMMS kvar? =)
<maxjezy> is it a bug or a fail of mine
<spacebug-> audacious2
<spacebug-> vilket skulle bli min nästa fråga faktiskt - finns det nått plugin till det så jag kan spela TILL en shoutcast server?
<Philip5> saaaaaasasasasasadsa
<spacebug-> eller hur gör man?
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<maxjezy> spacebug-, kan du inte göra det med VLC?
<maxjezy> VLC buggar fan nu mycket
<maxjezy> flera crasher
<maxjezy> och ryck i ljudet
<maxjezy> och bilden med
<maxjezy> en aning
<spacebug-> usch då
<maxjezy> även på low qualllityee
<maxjezy> audacious va grymt
<Philip5> happ, det
<Philip5> var ju bara att kasta det tangenbordet
<Philip5> tur de inte är så dyra nu för tiden och att man har några över i garderoben
<Philip5> får åka ner på stan och köpa ett lite flashigare bara
<Haffe> Häromkring brukar det vara att gå ned i sophögen och skörda keytronics.
<Philip5> pluggade i ett sånt nu men det är lite tråkigt och inga mediaknappar
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag måste köpa jag med
<maxjezy> och en usbhub
<Philip5> var ju inte bara en standard på layout med extraknappar på keyboard heller direkt
<maxjezy> g15?
<maxjezy> :)
<coobra> :D
 * maxjezy kikar lite film så kanske dagen kommer igång snart
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> bbl
<EAG> nån som vet hur man kommer runt problemet att inte ha en cd-rom vid installation av alternate via en usbsticka?
<TheG0blin> Hej! :) Hur ansluter man till ett trådlöst nätverk genom terminalen? Visst är det väl iwconfig man använder?
<cahoot> ska eller mha wpa-supplicant
<cahoot> ska gå
<cahoot> sen finns ju  wicd-curses
<TheG0blin> cahoot: Ok tack! Ska försöka lite till :)
<cahoot> wicg-curses  -  This package provides the Curses/Urwid client, which is the client of choice in environments without X server.  (enligt reklamen)
<cahoot> s/wicg/wicd/
<TheG0blin> cahoot: ahaa intressant! verkar var något sådant som jag behöver :)
<Haffe> Det här var onödigt.
<Haffe> Nu har jag städat, nu är jag hungrig igen.
<TheG0blin> cahoot: Det funger bra att connecta till två olika routrar och jag får IP :) Men kan inte pinga ut
<cahoot> inte ens på IP nummer?
<TheG0blin> Ska prova att starta om
<cahoot> nej
<TheG0blin> nä inte det heller :(
<TheG0blin> kanske tar gw från lokala kortet
<xyzp> he4ju
<xyzp> hej
<Philip5> hoju
<xyzp> nu har jag läst på http://lix.hisvux.se/martinf/kursinfo/unix/Unixkommandon.html#Kommandoraden
<xyzp> men får inte ihop det
<TheG0blin> cahoot: Det fungerade effter en reboot. Tack så mycket du är bäst! :D
<TheG0blin> Tjohoo! wicd-curses gjorde susen för wifi i terminalen!
<TheG0blin> Tack igen cahoot!!!
<cahoot> np
<xyzp> hur instalerar man  i konsolen install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz den ligger i root nu
<xyzp> går inte att koppa å klistra in i konsollen bara..
<TheG0blin> Visst är mitt "desktop" mysigt nu? :) http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6725/screenshot1jt.png
<Philip5> TheG0blin: är det ratpoison?
<Philip5> eller kanske awesome?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<TheG0blin> Philip5: Det är en liten blandning av openbox och lite annat. I terminalen kör jag dvtm
<Philip5> aha
<virtuald> xyzp: installera paketet adobe-flashplugin istället
<virtuald> xyzp: eller flashplugin-installer om du inte hittar det första
<virtuald> theg0blin: allt är ju spygrönt :>
<bamsefar> TheG0blin: Fy fan vad det där ser ut.
<TheG0blin> Hehehe! Jag älskar det! Så såg det ut på mina första datorer ;)
<TheG0blin> screen + dvtm = trevligt
<xyzp> virtuald, det går inte
<cahoot> 'det går inte' är ganska svårtolkat
<kodein> det funkar ju inte!
<cahoot> aha du menar så
<virtuald> xyzp: då får du ta o fixa så det går, för paketförråden är en av de viktigaste sakerna i ubuntu
<xyzp> virtuald, jjag har firefox 2.0  bara,
<virtuald> hmm… är den inte minst 5 år gammal?
<virtuald> 24 Oct 2006 :>
<xyzp> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080404 Firefox/2.0.0.14
<virtuald> vilken version av ubuntu har du?
 * Markslap kör Fx 4. :3
<xyzp> tror det är debian, men är inte 100, hur ser man det? jag har inte lagt in det
<cahoot> lsb_release -a
<virtuald> grub gör iaf så här: lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian
<virtuald> xyzp: cat /etc/issue
<virtuald> där ska det stå om det är debian
<xyzp> root> cat /etc/issue
<xyzp> Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 \n \l
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> cat /etc/debian_version
<xyzp> cat /etc/debian_version
<xyzp> 4.0
<virtuald> senaste stabila debian är 5.0.7…
<xyzp> ok jag kör en eeepc900
<xyzp> finns ingen cd/dvd-spelare i :(
<Markslap> Är det något negativt?
<Markslap> Jag är glad över att slippa den.
<virtuald> har jag inte heller
<Markslap> "Kan du bränna ut en skiva?" "Nej"
<antii> .________________.
<virtuald> xyzp: packa upp den där flashplugin-filen du hade då… den ska ligga i ~/.mozilla/plugins tror jag eller så var det ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<virtuald> xyzp: tar zxvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<virtuald> för att packa upp den
<virtuald> sen mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<virtuald> sen mv filnamnet ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du pluggat klart för idag ni? :)
<Philip5> ni=nu
<Kurdistan> nja, inte riktigt philip5.
<Kurdistan> jag är grymt nyfiken på nya xfce 4.8
<Philip5> har aldrig fastnat för xfce
<Kurdistan> är egentligen gnome/lxde fan, men den nya xfce 4.8 verkar vara tveklöst intressant.
<Philip5> och kör ju inte gnome
<Philip5> har du restat enlightenment 17 något?
<Kurdistan> philip5, mm, vet att du kör sega kde.
<Philip5> hehe, sega.... pfff
<Philip5> restat=testat
<Kurdistan> e17 är rätt så kde integrerad i gott och ont....
<Philip5> stavar som en kratta ikväll med mitt nya tangentbord
<Philip5> e17 är väl inte kdeigt
<Kurdistan> ska man testa lättviktad dist är slitaz grymt bra, men får det inte funka via min vb.
<Philip5> e17 är lättvikt
<Kurdistan> e17 har en hel del kde applikationer.
<Kurdistan> slitaz är lxde baserad, me like.
<Philip5> vad har e17 för kde-grejer?
<Philip5> använder ju inte ens qt
<Kurdistan> :) minns inte vilken e17 dist. jag läste om, men när jag såg applikation listan var det en hel del kde appz.
<Philip5> verkar väldigt konstigt
<djungelkraem> varför laddar rtorrent ner till min hemmapp trots att min schedule ser ut så här: schedule = watch_directory,10,10,"load_start=/media/1500GB/Ronnie/Series/.torrents/*.torrent,d.set_directory/media/1500GB/Series/"
<djungelkraem> ser ni något fel med den?
<Philip5> inte jag för jag kör inte rtorrent
<Kurdistan> philip5 ta testa slitaz och installera virtuellt. du kommer se hur lättviktad den är. 25 mb ram är inte illa.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Norrland_jr> djungelkraem: kan kolla min
<djungelkraem> Norrland_jr, hittade felet
<djungelkraem> glömt "=" efter d.set_directory
<djungelkraem> tack iaf.
<Norrland_jr> djungelkraem: ah tänkte just säga de :)
<Norrland_jr> sen om du ska köra med flera olika så får du tänka på att döpa olika efter schedule =
<Norrland_jr> schedule = watch_directory_1 ..._2 ..._3 osv tex.
<djungelkraem> Norrland_jr, min första är 5,5 och min andra är 10,10
<Norrland_jr> djungelkraem: jo, men de är väl ändå hur ofta den ska kolla efter *.*
<Norrland_jr> djungelkraem:
<Norrland_jr> bah
<Norrland_jr> watch_directory är mer som ett profilnamn
<Norrland_jr> så om du har flera watch_directory,X,X så funkar de lite dåligt
<djungelkraem> så mina borde heta watch_directory_1 och watch_directory_2?
<Norrland_jr> mm, sen ,5,5 eller ,10,10
<Norrland_jr> hade problem med att den inte ville ladda filer som låg i de andra watch directories
<Norrland_jr> utan endast i den första
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 2/2 kl 19:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<gorgo> vågar man aktivera amd drivarna för grafikkortet i ubuntu? istället förr o köra de öppna?
<gorgo> blir det bättre o snabbare grafik
<spacebug-> prova.. går väl alltid avaktivera om du inte är nöjd
<gorgo> borde ju gå ja
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> omnomnom. musik
<Nafallo> http://stream.magicalforest.net:8000/rk-high for shoutcast
<spacebug-> på tal om musik, jag fick shoutcast att fungera förut med "Internet DJ console", men det funkar inte till min popcornhour som va syftet med det hela :(
<spacebug-> Kollar jag med mpg321 så ser jag att sky.fm tex skickar en vanlig http-header först med content-type men den här skickar bara en icy-header som troligen inte popcornhour fattar.. attans
<Nafallo> spacebug-: testat slanga det i en .pls?
<spacebug-> jao tyligen finns det en min_host:port/musik.pls eller nått men det funakde inte bättre
<Nafallo> jobbigt
<spacebug-> funderar på om det är den där dj console som skickar ut det så eller min shoutcastserver
<spacebug-> ja menar andra servrar funkar ju
<Nafallo> anyway. skulle bara titta in lite snabbt. sitter pa cafe och tankte peta lite pa mina hemsksidor.
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Kurdistan> nice, nu är firefox lika snabb som chrome/chromium. :)
<spacebug-> 4:an ?
<Kurdistan> spacebug nej inte riktigt.
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=428454#p428454
<spacebug-> Denna länken talar oxå om firefox och att det ska snaba upp det. Min fråga är, ubuntu använder väl inte xorg.conf? http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MigrationHeuristic
<spacebug-> eller ja, inget X nu för tiden =)
<Kurdistan> spacebug, :) har dem redan skrotat xorg.conf? var det inte framtida release som skulle dissa xorg?
<spacebug-> jo fan det fanns en, fast minimal..
<spacebug-> värt ett försök iofs
<spacebug-> men hur man kan testa om det blir snabbare?
<Kurdistan> spacebug jag vette fan om det finns test på nätet för rendering.
<Kurdistan> spacebug wb
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> hoppas burken inte explodera
<spacebug-> hehe nä den startade igen *lättnad* och ..ja fan.. placebo kanske men jag tycker oxå det går snabbare
<Kurdistan> nice. bra att jag inte är den enda sjuka med placebo feber. :P
<Kurdistan> lämna gärna kommentar på forumet så andra vet hur du upplever det.
<Kurdistan> så jag inte framstår som en dåre. :)
<Kurdistan> i för sig det är jag nog ändå. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> det har varit lungt på forumet. nice.
<x_link> God kvällers!
<Kurdistan> x_link, god karma. :)
<Kurdistan> mums. :)
<gorgo> godkväller x_link
<gorgo> e det värt att testa den där guiden för att snabba upp firefox?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Haehe =)
<x_link> gorgo: y0
<gorgo> x_link: har du testat med firefox 4?
<x_link> Provade Firefox 4 beta för ett tag sedan.
<Kurdistan> x_link :) vad ska ni med firefox 4 beta när ni har mitt tips? :P
<Kurdistan> måste göra reklam.
<Kurdistan> :P
<gorgo> x_link: vad tyckte du?
<x_link> Det var ett tag sedan, kommer inte riktigt ihåg.
<gorgo> 4an funkar bra tycker jag
<x_link> Liknande Chrome en del.
<gorgo> testar lite nu
<x_link> Kurdistan: Vad är ditt tips då? =)
<Nafallo> firefox 4b9 + nightly pentadactyl = ♥
<kodein> pentadactyl låter som nån sorts drog
<Nafallo> forhistorisk fagel snarare.
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=428454#p428454
<Kurdistan> :) egentligen fel säga mitt, men ... :P
<kodein> Nafallo: nä, det är ju en pterosaur
<gorgo> Nafallo: nightly pentadactyl?
<Nafallo> !pentadactyl is http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> oooh. ny stabil beta.
<Nafallo> mmmm. TUNE!
<Nafallo> gah. buffering :-(
<Nafallo> det ar sorgligt nar mina streams ar stabilare pa 3G an ADSL
<gorgo> låter inge bra, hehe
 * Nafallo har tagit stora steget pa sin netbook nar det galler webblasare :-P
<Nafallo> :set guioptions=s och :set showtabline=never
<Nafallo> dessutom maximus :-P
<Nafallo> (vilket inte kommer behovas i natty)
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> då var man själv på jobb
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> lite spotify musik
<antii> gorgo: http://open.spotify.com/track/1pwE0jB6MTtTWx8fzqriAj
<antii> :-]
<gorgo> hehe
<Nafallo> hmm. 240MB andrat pa natty desktop sedan igar. kanske vart att testa den pa en usb sticka igen nar jag kommer hem.
<R2D21> På tal om ingenting så kör jag ubuntu på SSD disk nu 8-)
<Kurdistan> r2d21 känner du av magiska snabbheten?
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Rena F1 känslan. Maskinen startar på 9s
<Nafallo> lol @ http://store.ovi.com/content/72548
<kodein> man ska ju inte gärna räkna in bios i uppstartstiden imo
<kodein> det tar fan lejonparten av tiden för mig nu med ssd :)
<Kurdistan> r2d21 riktigt nice.
<R2D21> Bios är inte inräknat.  Var tvungen att filma och visa på jobbet då ingen trodde mig...
<kodein> då startar din slöare än min :)
<Kurdistan> min lubuntu installation körs efter bios till att jag kan surfa tar det 15-17 sekunder.
<R2D21> kodein, Inte den nyaste hårdvaran men jag är grymt nöjd iaf.
<Kurdistan> :) hyfsad bra.
<Kurdistan> är man riktig förtjust i snabbhet så kan man tweaka sönder lubuntu så det går snabbare.
<Kurdistan> annars är även crunchbang snabb.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Jaja det är helt okej. (mins när vi krävde att en dator skulle starta på 5 minuter på skolan)
<kodein> mjo, jag är nöjd nog för att överväga att stoppa en i laptopen nån gång framöver
<Kurdistan> archbang
<Kurdistan> slitaz
<R2D21> kodein, Om jag inte haft en ny hd i den bärbara skulle jag skaffat en SSD till den också.
<Kurdistan> alla dessa är tok snabba. :) en som kör vanlig hdd slår din sdd i boot tid. :P
<Kurdistan> nu var jag taskig. r2d21 :) ha de skoj med din sdd.
<Kurdistan> kom ihåg att i fantastiska världen av linux måste man inte ha nyaste burken och hårdvaran för njuta av bra prestande
<Kurdistan> :) räcker köra mer lättviktad dist än gnome
<Kurdistan> ubuntu/gnome
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: later som du inte anvant en dator med ssd annu :-P
<Kurdistan> nafallo behövs inte. jag njuter av min halvvägs till kyrkogårds hdd
<kodein> nu är ju inte boottid det viktigaste i världen
<kodein> det blir ju kanske en minuts besparing per år eller så av att optimera den biten.
<Kurdistan> jag köper ogärna saker i onödan och synnerheten till burken.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: jag tankte mest pa att kommentaren ovan om att hdd skulle vara snabbare an ssd far dig att se ut som en idiot :-P
<Nafallo> just saying.
<Kurdistan> nafallo du förstod inte vad jag menade. r2d21 kör nog ubuntu/gnome.
<kodein> å andra sidan gör en SSD underverk för io under användning också, så det är där man egentligen räknar hem det
<Kurdistan> genom att installera lubuntu, archbang, crunchbang och slitaz kan jag uppnå samma boottider. :) bara lubuntu som är lite långsammare.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: spelar inte sa stor roll. ssd ar rejalt mycket snabbare an hdd, sa innan du sett det sjalv kan det vara vart att inte kommentera om den snabbheten :-)
<Kurdistan> :) jag tror vi pratar förbi varandra.
<Kurdistan> jag vet själv att hdd inte kan jämföras med sdd
<Kurdistan> dock är man ute efter snabbare boot-tid varför slösa mycket pengar när det räcker med att byta till lättviktade dist?
<Nafallo> jag forstod vad du menade, men jag tror fortfarande en ny ssd med ubuntu ar snabbare an en ny hdd med en av dina minimala distar :-)
<Kurdistan> :) nafallo tro kan du göra i kyrkan.
<Nafallo> kan jag inte alls.
<Nafallo> tror de bannat mig nu :-P
<Kurdistan> prova slitaz, du kommer nog förstå.
<kodein> fortfarande portad?
<Nafallo> kodein: :-)
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: jag har ssd. jag skulle inte se skillnaden ;-)
<Kurdistan> startar upp med 25 ram och bootar i vb strax över 12 sekunder.
<Kurdistan> då låter jag den inte använda båda kärnorna
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: testa med en EFI-baserad dist som HPs splashtop...
<Kurdistan> :) nafallo när det blir tid och köpa sdd ska jag fråga dig om tips.
<Kurdistan> tills dess är jag superb nöjd med den :) långsamma boot-tiden.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: nar det blir tid for DIG att kopa SSD lar du inte behova tips, for Ubuntu kommer gora "ratt sak".
<Kurdistan> :) då kanske btrfs blir standard.
<kodein> men ska man ens bry sig om boottider, egentligen?
<kodein> man startar ju kanske om en gång per månad på sin höjd.
<Nafallo> vad jag sett ser det ut som surbhi jobbar pa att fa btrfs stabilt for 11.04
<kodein> om ens det
<Kurdistan> nafallo jag hoppas det. läst en hel del bra saker om prestandan under btrfs.
<Nafallo> kodein: jag stanger av mycket oftare an det. mest for att det inte ar jatte skillnad pa wake from suspend och kallboot langre :-P
<Kurdistan> dock verkar hederliga ext4 fortfarande grymt bra.
<kodein> Nafallo: iofs, men jag går inte ner i suspend heller
<Kurdistan> kodein jag kör också då och då vänteläge. :)
<kodein> Kurdistan: ja, har de fixat så fsck faktiskt kan rätta till fel än?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: intressant. jag har kollat pa lite benchmarks igar, och ext4 verkar fortfarande mycket mycket battre med ssd an btrfs i ssd-lage?
<Norrland_jr> kodein: beror på vilken sorts system :). Stänger ner min laptop rätt ofta
<Nafallo> kodein: du kor inte ssd pa en netbook kanske? :-)
<kodein> jag startar fan inte ens upp min laptop längre
<Kurdistan> nafallo, nu minns jag inte vilken test från phoronix jag läste, men det var ej under sdd.
<Kurdistan> sedan bjuder btrfs mer godis.
<kodein> Nafallo: jo, min netbook har nån kass "SSD", men den ser inte så mycket användning för det.
<Kurdistan> kodein, jag testkör inte btrfs och jag inte kollat på några buggrapport. så jag vet faktiskt inte.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: jag kollade nagot test fran september eller sa, dar de testade zfs, btrfs och ext4 pa bade hdd och ssd mot varann.
<Kurdistan> kanske var samma test. :) jag börjar bli halvt senil av alla tester.
<kodein> Kurdistan: nu är det ext4 som har det problemet.
<virtuald> kollade typ i veckan på btrfs-wikin och då stod det fortfarande att fsck inte kunde laga fel
<Kurdistan> kodein jag hade endast problem med fsck under linuxmint
<kodein> hmm
<Kurdistan> linux mint 9
<Nafallo> virtuald: verkar ju... vettigt :-P
<virtuald> :)
<kodein> linux mint är ju rätt lol
<Kurdistan> jag gav upp hoppet om linux mint 9 och fick onda ögon från linux mint irc-kanal.
 * Nafallo har traffat nunnor som korde linux mint :-P
<virtuald> nafallo: det är ju under utveckling…
<Kurdistan> de trodde jag hotade lämna dem till ubuntu när jag förklara för dem att jag inte har haft problem med varken lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu 10.04.
<virtuald> nafallo: hmm… vad gjorde du med dem? :D
<Kurdistan> däremot nya linuxmint 10 fungerar bättre, men linux mint är för seg.
<Nafallo> virtuald: pratade
<Kurdistan> tar evigheter tills allt dyker fram, när man kommit fram till skrivbordet.
<virtuald> nafallo: intressant
<virtuald> nafallo: om ubuntu?
<Nafallo> virtuald: ja
 * Nafallo tror vi delade ut skivor eller nagot
<virtuald> aha 8-]
<Nafallo> http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/08/02/ubuntu-10-10s-new-file-system-btrfs/ ← intressant
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: for att jag inte tycker om forum mycket. foredrar irc.
<Kurdistan> nafallo, förstår, men en duktig ubuntu användare behövs även på forumet.
<Kurdistan> vette tusan om alla våra nya användare, använder irc eller kommer hit.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: om jag hangde pa forumet skulle jag troligen lagga ner allt vad Ubuntu hette pa min fritid.
<Kurdistan> nafallo, okej, haha, förstår dig. gör det du anser är bäst, du verkar ändå hjälpa ubuntu användare.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: forsoker fran tid till annan :-)
<Kurdistan> kör du utvecklingsversionen?
<Nafallo> aven om storre delen av hur jag hjalper till gar mot att se till att Canonicals saker fungerar + serverns for ubuntu-se...
<Nafallo> nope. testar den pa usb sticka nastan dagligen dock.
<Nafallo> dessutom har jag en mangd ppas i bruk :-P
<Kurdistan> I see nafallo.
<Kurdistan> har sett din samling. :)
<EAG> varför ska det vara så svårt att installera med en usb-sticka samtidigt som man saknar en cd-rom i datorn? eller har jag missat nått?
<Nafallo> gwibber-daily, indicator-network-daily, firefox-next, indicator-weather-daily, ubuntuone-indicator + ett par "hemliga"
<Nafallo> EAG: later som du missat nagot
<EAG> installern avbryter o börjar fråga om cd-rom
<EAG> sen går det inte att komma vidare
<Nafallo> EAG: natty?
<EAG> alternate-skivan
<Kurdistan> indicator-weather visar inte uppsala.
<EAG> Nafallo: 10.10
<Nafallo> EAG: ah. brukar inte anvanda alternative
<EAG> det verkar vara just alternate som håller på så där
<Kurdistan> jag kom runt det genom att installera wheatherbug och sedan fixat den så att den autostartar.
<Kurdistan> :) nu kör jag till och från docky. där finns möjlighet till väderrapporering.
<Kurdistan> hade inte varit fel med fler svenska städer med indicator-weather.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: den anvander vad som finns i libgweather fwiw
<EAG> jag har slutat bry mig om vädret
<Kurdistan> eag, helt rätt. vi lever i sverige. vädret kan väl inte bli tråkigare.
<EAG> jag brukar bara kolla om det är minusgrader eller inte... då vet jag om jag ska köra lite lugnare på e4
<virtuald> kurdistan: jodå. nafallo bor i england, där är det ännu tråkigare.
<Nafallo> virtuald: inte alls
<Kurdistan> virtuald, det regnar mer i sverige än england.
<EAG> det kan väl regna på 100+ olika sätt där?
<virtuald> jaså
<EAG> ;)
<virtuald> men fan måste det vara nyårsafton varje jävla dag här…
<virtuald> irland är iaf värre
<Kurdistan> nafallo bor du i london?
<EAG> där är det väl 4+ och regn året runt
<Nafallo> virtuald: forklara annars hur jag kunde ga hem utan sno, ta en dusch och sen titta ut genom fonstret pa en vit varld. sova nagra timmar och sen var det som att det aldrig varit sno igen...
<Kurdistan> :) du ser gott om pl matcher med andra ord.
<Nafallo> virtuald: jag trodde jag holl pa att bli galen :-/
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> eag: ja regn nästan varje dag, och vädret ändrar sig snabbt
<EAG> du jobbade där ett tag va?
<Kurdistan> :) vi pratar fotboll istället för vädret.
<Kurdistan> roligare.
<EAG> det kan regna samtidigt som man spelar fotboll
<virtuald> skulle gärna flytta någonstans med mer sol, problemet är bara att det är så mycket folk där redan :>
<Kurdistan> :) älskar spela fotboll när det regnar lite lätt.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: och det ar det inte i London? :-
<Nafallo> :-P
<Kurdistan> :) har aldrig varit i england.
<Kurdistan> ska dock åka dit någon dag för se pl matcher och hälsa på bekanta med tjejen.
<Kurdistan> lämnar henne hos dem och :P ser på fotboll.
<Kurdistan> :) annars distraherar hon mig med massa frågor.
<Nafallo> hmm. tror jag ska ta och ga hem.
<Nafallo> ttyl;
<Kurdistan> :) nafallo må pingviner vaka över din själ.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godkväll!
<AndreasS> fröken amelia :)
<AndreasS> cheers
<Kurdistan> ameila.. I am a big girl in a big world.. sedan minns jag inte.. :)
<EAG> hmm verkar vara nått fel på 10.10 och alternate gällande just cd-roms
<Kurdistan> EAG; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500654
<EAG> Kurdistan: precis
<EAG> jag satt o läste den + en till
<Kurdistan> hoppas det hjälper. nu vet jag inte exakt vad ditt problem är, men jag misstänker att det är lik uf-inlägget.
<Kurdistan> eag det hjälpte inte?
<EAG> det vet jag inte :)
<EAG> jag sade bara att det var den jag såg innan jag konstaterade det (något otydligt dock)
<EAG> jag ska prova sen
<Kurdistan> :) gör så. må pingvinena vara snälla mot dig.
<dataviruset> jag har min server helt öppen utan några iptables-regler, men nu tänkte jag att det är dags att sätta lås på ALLT utom vissa saker, kan ni rekommendera någon bra "grund-brandvägg"?
<Kurdistan> dataviruset gufw?
<Kurdistan> om du är bekväm och inte behöver gui kör ufw via terminalen
<dataviruset> möjligheten finns väl att köra iptables rakt igenom också?
<amelia> Kurdistan: fel namn, det var emilia
<dataviruset> hej amelia :p
<Kurdistan> :) ju, jag vet vännen.
<amelia> hej dataviruset!
<dataviruset> :)
<amelia> och hej AndreasS!
<Kurdistan> en gammal klasskompis som var kär i mig hette emelia. så man glömmer inte det namnet. :)
<amelia> dataviruset: en bra grund är iptables -P INPUT DROP; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCESS; iptables -P FORWARD DROP;
<amelia> s/ACCESS/ACCEPT/
<barzam> hejsan alla i kanalen
<Kurdistan> wb barzam. du är saknad.
<Kurdistan> dem mobbar mig. :(
<amelia> hej barzam
<dataviruset> amelia: hmm, och då droppas allt inkommande och alla forwards, men output då? :o
<Markslap> Jag har en server med Ubuntu Server 10.04 och skulle vilja komma åt den disken som en nätverkdisk (gärna via sftp eller ssh bara, men inget krav). Serven sitter inte i samma nätverk men skulle vilja använda den som en nätverkdisk. Kör Windows lokalt. Vad skulle ni rekommendera?
<dataviruset> Markslap: SFTP får du ju via openssh-server, så du vill ha tips på en klient eller? :o
<Markslap> Njae, jag kör redan Filezilla, och det fungerar bra.
<barzam> Markslap: kanske detta: http://dokan-dev.net/en/
<Markslap> Men jag vill kunna öppna filer i PSPad utan att behöva föra över filen fram och tillbaka manuellt.
<Markslap> barzam: Den verkade intressant. :)
<Markslap> Tackar!
<Markslap> Ska kolla upp det.
<amelia> dataviruset: output släpps igenom då.
<barzam> Markslap: ingen aning om det funkar bra eller inte, var bara en snabb googling :)
<Markslap> Verkar lovande faktiskt. :)
<dataviruset> amelia: ah, fint, tack  :)
<amelia> dataviruset: om du vill lära dig iptables så finns det säkert massa bra howto's... annars kan man använda något gui för att confa iptables.
<amelia> dataviruset: har du mer specifika frågor så hjälper jag gärna till om du väljer att grejja med iptables-kommandot och/eller regelfilen.
<Haffe> firestarter brukar fungera rätt bra.
<dataviruset> amelia: tack, ska kika mer på det själv nu ;)
<dataviruset> Haffe: ska inte ha något grafiskt gränssnitt :)
<amelia> dataviruset: ska du kör cli finns det två sätt. antingen kör du med iptables-kommandot och sen sparar du ner till regelfilen, eller så skriver du direkt i regelfilen.
<delhage> df
<delhage> bah
<amelia> godafton herr delhage!
<delhage> kväller
<dataviruset> amelia: aha, tänkte mecka in en fil som körs igång via cron eller något, vid boot
<Markslap> barzam: Awesome, fungerar utmärkt. :D
<Markslap> Precis vad jag hade tänkt mig.
<Markslap> Tack!
<barzam> Markslap: härligt! skönt att du fixade det!
<dataviruset> Markslap: fick du dokan att funka?
<Markslap> Yes
<dataviruset> min DokanSSHFS.exe "slutade fungera" :(
<dataviruset> kör du Windows x64?
<Markslap> Jao
<Markslap> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
<dataviruset> jag kör Windows 7 Enterprise 64-bit, här funkar det inte :o
<dataviruset> vilket OS kör burken du anslöt till? :o
<Markslap> Ubuntu Server 10.04
<dataviruset> skumt, testade med en 10.04 själv, funkade inte där heller. du behövde inte starta om datorn eller något sånt?
<backspace> Hur många år är det en LTS ska ha support?
<backspace> 6?
<dataviruset> backspace: 3 för desktop, 5 för servrar tror jag
<backspace> Ah.
<backspace> 5 är nice.
<dataviruset> indeed :)
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: *fniss* tack
<Nafallo> dataviruset: Ubuntu standard ar ufw fwiw. aven om jag ar sen i diskussionen :-)
<Kurdistan> nafallo nu minns jag inte vad jag skrev till dig, men you are welcome.
<Nafallo> ☺
<Markslap> dataviruset: Näe, jag rebootade inte.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: btw... stallet jag hittade att btrfs borde bli battre i natty: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-foundations.html
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: specifikt https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-foundations-n-btrfs-support
<Kurdistan> nafallo, tack, men vet du när btrfs blir standard?
<amelia> hej Nafallo!
<Nafallo> hej amelia
<amelia> Nafallo: vad händer ikväll?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: nope. personligen skulle jag gissa pa 12.10
<Kurdistan> :) hoppas vi är friska till dess.
<dataviruset> Markslap: nu rackarns gick det igång. hade fel version, tydligen. :)
<Nafallo> amelia: inga ordentliga planer. jag skulle gatt pa fest, men kanner mig inte helt bra, sa skippar det.
<amelia> Nafallo: aha. trist sånt.
<Nafallo> amelia: stack ju hem fran jobbet igar sa... ;-/
<Nafallo> s/\;/\:/
<backspace> Just tusan, någon som testkört Debian/kFreeBSD med ZFS än?
<backspace> Har stort sug på att härja med filservern inatt.
<Nafallo> amelia: jag har gatt vidare i mina avanceringar iaf... om folk forsoker anvanda min firefox kommer de ha problem :-P
<amelia> backspace: jag har kört zfs i freebsd och solaris... men inte just i debian.
<Nafallo> backspace: varfor vill man kora zfs?
<Nafallo> backspace: vad jag sett fran phoronix benchmarks suger det :-/
<backspace> amelia: Har ungefär samma erfarenhet.
<Kurdistan> gott folk jag ska ta röra på mig. annars är risken att man sover framför skärmen.
<backspace> Nafallo: Jag kör det pga enkelheten. Men det är ju jag det.
<Nafallo> backspace: heh, okay.
<backspace> Säkerheten är nice också.
<Kurdistan> kram alla kram goda linux användare.
<Haffe> goda är en social konstruktion.
<Nafallo> verkar som bbtrfs ar ext4-ng iaf, och tankt att faktiskt vara ett alternativ till zfs.
<backspace> ZFS och pf är något som är så enormt underbart där Linux har legat efter så enormt.
<backspace> Men det blir ju bättre och bättre med tiden. =)
<Nafallo> backspace: pf ar paketfilter?
<backspace> Som tur är.
<backspace> Jepp.
<backspace> Minns när jag skulle sätta upp min första Linuxbrandvägg runt -97 eller -98
<Nafallo> ar det sa mycket battre an iptables, eller ar det mer hur man definierar regler osv?
<backspace> Kom aldrig överens med syntaxen.
<backspace> Sen så fick man smak på pf och då var det kört.
<Nafallo> backspace: hmm. ufw ar ju tankt att vara mer likt pf, med iptables backend. testat det?
<backspace> Dialup med ipchains, ja jädrar.
<backspace> Det var grejer det.
<amelia> det var tider
<Nafallo> haha. minnen!
<backspace> Nafallo: Nja, "if it aint broken..."
<backspace> =)
<Nafallo> inte bara dial-up heller. fortsatta ju med ADSL over PPPoE :-P
<Nafallo> backspace: meh. testa i ett VM eller nagot :-P
<amelia> fast jag gillar iofs iptables bättre än pf... men sen är ju inte kabeltattare(läs nätverkstekniker) heller
<Nafallo> amelia: *krama*
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag ska nog inte saga vad jag gillar. amelias pojkvan kommer bli sur da :-P
<backspace> Därav kör man olika miljöer. Rätt miljö på rätt plats.
<amelia> Nafallo: vadå? extreme switchar och netscreen?
<Nafallo> amelia: quagga for att droppa RFC1918 iaf ;-)
<Nafallo> sa behover aldrig ga till nagra brandvaggar
<amelia> ah jo, det är nog inte hans favorit direkt.
<amelia> tur han spelar datorspel nu då.
<Nafallo> TUR!
<amelia> nu ska jag skriva mig en named.conf istället. jävlar vad sample-filerna är plottriga nuförtiden.
<Nafallo> amelia: ar de?
<Nafallo> inte i ubuntu iaf, vad jag sett :-)
<amelia> inte sett deras iofs
<Nafallo> fast det kanske ar for att man ar tankt att bara andra i named.conf.local :-P
<Nafallo> och named.conf.options
<amelia> Nafallo: men dåså.
<Umeaboy> :maint abrt
<Umeaboy> Oj.
<Umeaboy> Fel kanal.
<R2D21> Batman på tv. Live, inte inspelat. Himla rännande här medans det är reklam.
<dataviruset> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs785.ash1/167580_501114634442_622819442_5828946_370148_n.jpg
<spacebug-> hehe
<suqa> Jag undrar om det är någon som har koll på hur VIA stöds nu för tiden? Jag har nämligen en Acer Aspire 1362 som efter en ubuntu 10.10 installation är seg som fasen. Antar att det behövs installera drivrutiner.
<suqa> Det var windows xp på den tidigare, då gick det inte att använda den för att den var så seg. Så jag slängde in ubuntu i den för att se ifall den går att använda då.
<backspace> Hur ligger det till med RAM?
<kodein> det funkar nog out of the box, skulle jag nog säga
<suqa> backspace: Var det till mig?
<backspace> suqa: Jupp.
<suqa> backspace: 200- typ.
<suqa> Var väl 256 eller så från början, men det ligger under 200. Typ 190 kanske.
<backspace> Så du tror inte det kan vara RAM-mängden som är för låg, suqa?
<suqa> men jag hittar inte min .xorg... Jag har lagt in Ubuntu på samma modell förut, men då har det inte fungerat så bra och VIA cipsetet har krånglat.
<suqa> backspace: Borde inte Ubuntu kunna köras på -200?
<backspace> Det tror jag inte.
<backspace> Såvida du inte bara ska ha konsoll då.
<suqa> Jag skulle dock vilja kolla min xorg, men jag hittar den inte. NÃ¥gra tips?
<peetra> /etc/X11/xorg.conf Kanske du inte har nån xorg?
<suqa> Det får väl bli till att slänga in Xubuntu på den då, för xubuntu ska väl klara av -200? Men det är ju VIA chipsetet som jag oroar mig för att det inte fungerar som det ska. För det gjorde det som sagt inte på den andra modellen.
<suqa> är det bara att skriva in det där i terminalen?
<backspace> Jag skulle faktiskt råda dig till att maxa RAM i maskinen innan du sätter igång och härjar för mycket. Du gör dig själv en tjänst då.
<peetra> OM  du vill se den så skriv nano före, jag har tydligen ingen sån själv i min X11-katalog. :P
<peetra> Nu är jag inte säher alls längre
<peetra> Lubuntu är ännu lätt-viktigare än Xubuntu har jag märkt, men Lubuntu-panelen typ suger. ;-)
<backspace> suqa: Vad ska maskinen användas till?
<suqa> backspace: Den är tänkt att stå bredvid TV'n så att vi kan spela upp film genom den till TV'n.
<suqa> Kanske jag försöker trixa till det så att man kan lägga in filmer via nätverket också, men det tror jag blir för krångligt.
<peetra> Det låter lite väl optimistisk att spela upp film med 200 RAM :P
<backspace> Som sagt.
<suqa> peetra: Varför? Jag har spelat upp hundratals filmer med denna för några år sen. Och den har stått nu i några år.
<backspace> Köp mer RAM först innan du krånglar vidare.
<peetra> okej, jag har skitlite erfarenhet av video/audio, så vi kan komma överens om att jag har fel på den saken. :) Jag hoppas att jag har fel faktiskt. :P
<suqa> Ja, det kanske är bäst så. Men jag tycker det är konstigt att den inte ska klara av att spela upp film nu när den gjord det för några år sen.
<backspace> Kan man ens glo på 360p på youtube med ~200 i RAM?
<backspace> Eller ja.
<peetra> samma filmer å samma system ska den nog klara av förstås.
<suqa> peetra: Det stämmer kanske det du säger, för den gick knappt att använda i WIndows. DEn har som sagt stått några år, men förr fungerade sånt klockrent. En släkting har en likadan och den fungerar utmärkt att surfa och sånt på,
<suqa> Jo, jag har kollat på youtube med min släktings dator för bara några veckor sedan, så det fungerar :)
<backspace> Hur länge är "några år"?
<suqa> Köptes väl för kanske 5 år sen...
<peetra> Jag kunde se Youtube med 384 RAM, men laddade hem filmen först genom att hålla in pausknappen. :)
<backspace> Hhe
<suqa> peetra: Jag måsta också hålla in pausknappen, men det kan bero på att det var 3g-uppkoppling.
<suqa> Men Lubuntu låter intressant!
<peetra> Streamad film kräver dock mera RAM, så tanken är inte helt omöjlig att den sku kunna användas som "VHS"-replacement. :P
<yeager> youtube är inte streaming
<suqa> Det är mest pappa som är så sugen på att ha en dator ståendes där så att han kan kolla på filmer som han laddat ner på tv'n ist för datorn.
<peetra> Jag är en mer krävande användare, så jag dissade Lubuntu som huvudsystem för mig, då både Kubuntu å Ubuntu ger mig allt jag vill ha nästan out of the box. :) Skulle ha blivit så mycket pet med Lubuntu att jag sku ha fölrlorat det jag vinner i snabbhet pga pet. :)
<peetra> Jag tycker iofs om att peta, men har för lite tid.
<suqa> peetra: Är det mycket pill för att få den till att kunna kopplas till TV'n via S-video utgång tror du?
<suqa> I Lubuntu alltså.
<suqa> Drar ner Lubunt och försöker att installera det genom ett USB-minne.
<peetra> Jag har ingen aning hur myckert pill det blir med att koppla den. men pillet sker iallafall på ett snabbt OS :D
<suqa> Okej, har det nedladdat nu. Nu måste jag bara fixa en bootbar USB.
<suqa> Ingen aning om hur man gör det i Ubuntu, tips mottages gärna! :)
<peetra> unetbootin är det enda sätt jag använt mig av, det är ett paket ur förrådena
<suqa> Hittade det i synaptics, ska ta ner det!
<peetra> borde då åtminstone teoretiskt installeras med kommandot sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<peetra> jag kollade rättstavningen via synaptic, som jag föredrar att använda för installationerna.
<suqa> Jag gillar synaptics, så smidigt!
<peetra> terminalen är snabbare, jag börjar nli väldigt förtjust i den numera, då jag blivit lite mer modig. :)
<suqa> Jag måste också ge mig in i den snart. Använt ubuntu i ett halvår nu, men kan inte använda något i terminalen annat än apt-get install typ.
<peetra> Jag får lära mig det i skolan, jag har det väldigt bra. :)
<suqa> peetra: lyx!
<suqa> MÃ¥ste jag bry mig om "kernel" och det?
<suqa> Ska väl räcka med att välja ISO-filen?
<andol> suqa: I regel så är väl utav kernel inget man behöver fundera sådär jättemycket på, utan man kör helt enkelt den som installeras som standard.
<suqa> Aha, okej! Så det behöver jag alltså inte bry mig om? :)
<suqa> All hårdvara var korrekt. En kille som hjälpte mig att kolla det. Så det är väl RAM som är för klent.
<peetra> suqa: Ja, ubuntu kan jobba nästan enbart med RAM, EL och LiveCD, sååå viktigt är det med RAM :P
<suqa> peetra: tråkigt för mig :/
<peetra> Ja, ett av mina långtidsprojeklt har varit att samla på mig RAM billigt eller gratis, nu har jag dock ändå bara 1 gig per dator å två i laptopen.
<suqa> RAM är å andra sidan inte så dyrt nu för tiden
<suqa> Sugen på att slänga in 4 gig i min.
<suqa> har 1 just nu, men det duger fint. Synd att flash laggar
<dataviruset> hur får man bort sin IP-adress från "info" när man högerklickar på sin användare här i kanalen? :o
<suqa> Går inte att kolla på stream på vissa sidor.
<andol> Nej, upp till en viss gräns så ger extra RAM rätt bra med prestanda för pengarna.
<backspace> Burken klarar 2GB
<suqa>  Hur mycket ska man satsa på att ha?
<backspace> Själv tror jag den där maskinen orsakar mer problem än vad den löser.
<peetra> RAM för min typ av moderkort kostar 35 euro/gig å jag sku måsta köpa två, så det anser jag inte vara helt billigt.
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-23
<peetra> Jag är helt nöjd med å ha sammanlagt 1 gig, jag. Men det  var jag inte på datorn med kasst graffekort, den sku nog ha behövt mer än moderkortet klarat av. :/
<Gallop32> Alltså...
<Gallop32> Eeeeeeh...
<Gallop32> Finns det någon svensk "chatt" kvar? Där man kan prata om olika saker i realtid med främlingar?
<Gallop32> Som inte har IRC-klient och som är besatta av Ubuntu?
<suqa> Mitt BIOS stöder inte USB-booting... Typiskt när man har lagt in det på USB och så..
<suqa> peetra: några tips? Kan man få GRUB att starta USB-minnet? ;)
<VATT> Hallå där! Är riktigt less på WinXP nu och funderar på att byta till linux. Jag har valt deb-baserade OS och då har ubuntu fångat min uppmärksamhet. Jag väljer den för att den sägs vara stabil, lätt att använda och man kan göra det flesta på den. Jag är ute efter ett system som är stabilt och alltid fungerar och är lätt att använda. Men då hittade jag Lubuntu. Lubuntu
<VATT> är mindre och snabbare och kräver mindre i RAM och CPU, fast den har mindre program. Den är alltså som ubuntu fast nerskalad. Vad är bäst att använda då? Hur blir det om man ska installera ett program som är gjort för ubuntu, men installera deb-paketet till Lubuntu? Blir det några errors då?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> det som skiljer är skrivbordsmiljön
<peetra> Om du är ovan med båda och, så är det lika bäst å ta det mer lätt-viktiga kanske, men man hittar bättre med google, om man tar Ubuntu ist. för Lubuntu, men det mesta man kan få problem med i Lubuntu kan då ändå lösas genom att googla på sitt fel å göra som ubuntu-problem-lösare föreslår
<peetra> Både Ubuntu och Lubuntu är snabbare och snällare mot hårdvaran än winXP, så det är helt enkelt en smaksak, använd tärning för å bestämma! ^^
 * peetra valde bort Lubuntu, men kan inte påstå att det sku vara rätt å göra så för nån annan.
<suqa> Kan man få GRUB's bashliknande "terminal" att boota från USB-minnet?
<kodein> ja.
<suqa> kodein: hur?
<VATT> Så då är Lubuntu ett lika bra val som ubuntu?
<kodein> man ändrar sökvägen den letar efter kärnan på.
<VATT> Så jag kan följa ubuntu-manualer om jag vill installera LAMP på liunux?
<VATT> lubuntu menade jag
<kodein> ja
<peetra> jadå, det ska gå bra
<kodein> det som skiljer, som sagt, är att fönsterhanteraren är LXDE istället för Gnome
<suqa> kodein: du svarade inte ja på min fråga?
<kodein> suqa: JO
<kodein> suqa: sen sa jag 01:26 < kodein> man ändrar sökvägen den letar efter kärnan på.
<VATT> Okej :) Så vad exakt är det som gör så det drar minne från ubuntu? Jag vet att program behöver minne, men vi säger att man stänger av nästan alla program i ubuntu, sen installerar man Win95 skrivbordsmiljö. Skulle den vara snabb då?
<suqa> kodein: okej, lust att förklara hur man gör det?
<kodein> suqa: nej, jag ska gå och lägga mig istället.
<suqa> kodein: okej, sov gott. Men är det kompliserat att göra det?
<kodein> nej, det tror jag inte
<peetra> ööööööööööööööh, mjae, VATT Jag antar att du menar det där som exempel, för det lär nog inte ska gå att få petat in win-skrivnbord slätt på ett *nix system
<suqa> kodein: okej, hittar inget på google. Tips på sökord?
<kodein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<peetra> Men det är grafisk hantering och för min egen del även stora databasers hantering med mysql, som drar mycket minne. :)
<kodein> jag sökte på "BOOT USB FROM GRUB", valde första länken, klickade på en länk i det första svaret i den forumtråden
<suqa> GRUB bash usb boot
<suqa> sökte jag på
<suqa> ska kika på din länk, tack!
<kodein> bash != init
<kodein> bash != linuxkärnan heller
<VATT> Så det är bara skrivbordsmiljön som är skillnaden mellan Lubuntu och ubuntu
<kodein> JA
<peetra> Å Lubuntu kommer delvis med andra program, men du kan installera allt som går till Ubuntu på Lubuntu.
<VATT> Så om Ubuntu hade samma skrivbordsmiljö som lubuntu = Lika snabb
<peetra> Nej
<peetra> Man kan installera den skrivbordmiljön på en vanlig Ubuntu, men då startar ju ändå Ubuntu-grejserna, så den vägen blir det väöldigt jobbigt att lyckas få dem likvärdigt snabba.
<peetra> teoretiskt så ska det gå, men det är ju inte så ändå. :)
<VATT> Okej. Men om jag ska installera t.ex. Wine som är ubuntu. Då går det lika lätt som på lubuntu?
<peetra> Ja, wine ska nog vara ett elände (som windows själv då också alltså. ;-P) på båda ställena. :P
<VATT> Men vi säger att ett program släpps och det är för ubuntu och Debian. Det är debbaserat. Passar det då Lubunyu felfritt också?
<peetra> jadå
<suqa> petra: vet du hur man bootar USB genom grub?
<kodein> suqa: du tänker inte ens titta på länken jag gav dig?
<peetra> suqa: sorry, ingen aning
<suqa> petra: lyckas inte följa instruktionerna här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<suqa> kodein: Jo, jag försöker följa instruktionerna där atm.
<suqa> Hittar inte ens "/" eftersom att det inte är svensk standard på tangentbodet i grub..
<kodein> till höger om .
<suqa> kodein: Tack!
<suqa> Nu tror jag att jag klarar av det :)
<suqa> kodein: och ett stort tack för länken!
<VATT> Sjukt less man blir på windows XP ändå :P Man installerar, den är toppfräsh och snabb, sen går det ett halft år sen måste man installera igen för då är den seg och massa onödigt skräp på.
<spacebug-> finns ju iofs nyare windows om man säger så hehe
<spacebug-> XP är äckligt gammalt nu
<VATT> Jo, men samma sak gäller win7
<spacebug-> win8 är på gång
<spacebug-> men du menar installera om-grejen
<spacebug-> antar jag
<VATT> Är lubuntu av samma företag som xubuntu, kubuntu och eubuntu och ubuntu?
<VATT> Eller är det något random person som har gjort en egen ubuntu och skalat ner den rejält?
<KiviE> VATT: In February 2009, Mark Shuttleworth invited the LXDE project to become a self-maintained project within the Ubuntu community, with the aim of leading to a dedicated new official Ubuntu derivative to be called Lubuntu.
<suqa> kodein: No such disk.
<suqa> på root (1, 0).
<VATT> Jaha, okej. Men då kan man vara säker på att alla ubuntu program är också gjorda för lubuntu :)
<Gallop32> "Både Ubuntu och Lubuntu är snabbare och snällare mot hårdvaran än winXP" <-- Källa på detta grundlösa och märkliga påstående?
<Gallop32> Hur kan ett OS vara "snällare mot hårdvaran"?
<Gallop32> VATT: Det onödiga skräpet är ju för att du installerar onödigt skräp?
<Gallop32> Och inte konstigt att du är trött på XP som kom ut år 2001. Det är 10 år sedan nu.
<suqa> Har hört att ubuntu tar hårdate på hårddisken
<suqa> xp är IMO ett skönare OS än t.ex w7.
<backspace> Skönare?
<backspace> =)
<Umeaboy> suqa: Nja.
<Umeaboy> XP är skönare än Vista.
<Gallop32> XP inställt minimalt är nog mycket smidigare på många sätt, ja. Men kör ändå Windows 7 nu primärt (laglig kopia) eftersom XP är legacy och snart inte ens stöds alls.
<Umeaboy> God forbid att jag sa det där.
<suqa> Är väl en vanesak också
<VATT> Gallop32: Nja, inte riktigt. Ibland så när man avinstallerar skräpet. Så är det kvar.
<suqa> Men det utklassar vista helt klart.
<Gallop32> VATT: Var noga med att aldrig bocka för "installera toolbar X" o.s.v. när du installerar gratisprogram.
<peetra> Min lärare sa så är väl den källa jag kan ange, =) Vi fick nog en massa statistik som underlag ocksp
<VATT> Xp må vara det bästa windows. Men jag föredrar 95 B)
<Gallop32> Programvara är nästan alltid gratis nuförtiden, men istället försöker de pracka på dig en massa skit.
<Gallop32> Windows 95 har snyggast och renast GUI av alla Windows, utan tvekan. Men otroligt utdaterat på alla sätt och helt otänkbart att köra idag.
<backspace> Två viktiga rader som är bland det första jag lägger till i apt.conf i ett APT-system är: APT::Install-Recommends "0"
<backspace> Och
<backspace> APT::Install-Suggests "0"
<backspace> Sen så blir det behändigare att installera.
<backspace> Ett tips från coachen.
<VATT> Efter instalationen så ska jag kolla på Win95 finns som skrivbordsmiljö alternativ till lubuntu. Saknar 90-talet :)
<Gallop32> Vem gör inte det?
<KiviE> VATT: Nja, kanske var lite missvisande text men just nu är nog inte lubuntu officiell ubuntu version men det jobbas mot att det ska bli det
<Gallop32> Något säger mig att du spelade TV-spel på 1990-talet, VATT.
<Gallop32> Samt att du läste tidningen Super PLAY.
<peetra> Godnatt folks!
<VATT> Zelda, supermario på nintendo 1 :)
<VATT> Mest Data-spel
<Gallop32> Finns för många Ubuntu-versioner. Skulle inte köra något annat än Ubuntu punkt.
<VATT> Men lubuntu är ju bara en nedskalad versiön av ubuntu :) Det är ju bra
<Gallop32> Aldrig hört talas om.
<Gallop32> Men skulle i alla fall aldrig köra det eftersom det låter obskyrt.
<VATT> obskyrt?
<Gallop32> Mycket ovanligt...
<KiviE> har man en liten sämre dator eller gillar att inte ha för bloatat så är nog lubuntu ett rätt bra alternativ
<Gallop32> Då kan man lika gärna gå hela linan ut och köra Plan 9 From Bell Labs.
<suqa> Haha, lyckades boota genom grub! :)
<Gallop32> Grub-grub sade orchen.
<suqa> Väljer "install Lubuntu" men då startar ubuntu istället..
<suqa> Skumt
<VATT> Haha, när jag skulle installera så fick jag ett litet error på att ett program inte kunde installeras. Dock inget viktigt program, men skickade en felrapport. Dock kunde den inte heller sändas :P
<VATT> Hittade XPgnome som är Windows XP skrivbordsmiljö, men inte windows 95 skrivborsmiljö :(
<suqa> FAN hur jag än gör så startar den ubuntu istället...
<suqa> less jag blir
<suqa> hittar ju unetbooting och allt.
<VATT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VPFKnBYOSI
<backspace> Usch vad tiden rinner iväg när man sitter och krånglar med datorer mitt i natten.
<backspace> Tur att man tröttnat på det. =)
<s0vile> Irc-klient och Cpu, inget vidare
<s0vile> NÃ¥gon som haft liknande problem
<backspace> Vad för problem?
<virtuald> vatt: fvwm95
<VAT> Hej! Hittade nu! Qvwm - Windows 95 för linux :D
<VAT> Den är lika ren och städad som 95 - och extrem snabb
<Markslap> Good for you?
<VAT> Förresten. Jag installerar Lubuntu via virtualbox. Men varför tar det sådan tid?
<VAT> Hållt på i flera timmar?
<backspace> Då är det nog något som är fel.
<dataviruset> VAT: ouch, var hänger den sig?
<VAT> Nja, den har inte hängt sej typ. Jag kan göra saker. Men trycker jag avbryt så står det om jag vill avbryta installationen. Så den installerar, men väääälidgt långsamt :P
<Markslap> Vad är det för burk?
<Markslap> Och vilket installationsmedia använder du?
<Gallop32> VAT: Ser INTE ut som Windows 95.
<Gallop32> Otroligt grovhugget och fult och FOSS-igt.
<dataviruset> installation via diskett kanske :)
<VAT> Gallop32: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/521-a.jpg
<backspace> BeOS hade ett UI som låg lite före de andra på sin tid, enligt mig.
<backspace> Det var ett roligt OS.
<backspace> Synd att det inte blev något utav det.
<Markslap> VAT: Frågan är ju om det är något positivt?
<VAT> hmm. Nu fungerar det :P
<VAT> Tycker ni att jag ska ha swamp?
<backspace> Swamp ja.
<backspace> Det är väl gott om man gillar sånt.
<backspace> ;)
<backspace> Eller menar du sånt man kan ha på fötterna?
<VAT> backspace ja
<VAT> hmm räcker 1gb?
<Markslap> Till?
<Markslap> Utrymme eller RAM?
<Markslap> Eller till att ladda ner bilder av Björn Gustavsson på?
<VAT> Nja, jag vet inte
<VAT> Har bara hört att många ha swamp på linux
<backspace> Hehe
<VAT> swap
<dataviruset> hehe :p
<Markslap> Jaha
<VAT> skrev fel två gånger :P haha
<backspace> Aaah... lite gosig natthumor. =)
<backspace> Den tackar jag för.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> VAT: Beror ju på hur mycket RAM du har.
<VAT> 390
<VAT> mb
<VAT> Kör virtual box endast och ska bara testa det lite
<Markslap> Jämt och bra.
<Markslap> Då räcker det nog.
<VAT> SÃ¥ ingen swap?
<Markslap> 1GB räcker nog.
<Markslap> Beror ju på vad du ska göra.
<dataviruset> haha, lite swap ska du nog ha på den där lilla mängden RAM ;)
<Markslap> 390 millibit, inte möe inte.
<VAT> ext4 system?
<dataviruset> hahah
<backspace> VAT: Första gången du provar Linux?
<VAT> japp
<backspace> Aha, kul.
<dataviruset> Markslap är extra gosig med humorn ikväll :p
<backspace> Bara för att prova på eller?
<Markslap> dataviruset: :)
<VAT> Nee, windows är bara tråkigt och den bara går sönder.
<backspace> "den går bara sönder"?
<backspace> Dåååå, gör du nog fel. =)
<Markslap> Japp.
<Markslap> Men det är kul att testa något nytt.
<VAT> Bara en windowsanvändare förstår "den bara går sönder".
<Markslap> Jag kör WIndows.
<Markslap> Lokalt.
<dataviruset> som någon sa till mig för många herrans år sedan (tror jag gick i ~åttan) - "Internet är sönder, pucko!"
<backspace> Jag med. =)
<Markslap> Kör Ubuntu Server på servern dock.
<VAT> Hur som helst. Ext4 eller ext2?
<backspace> Windows ftw. =P
<Markslap> dataviruset: 1 år sen?
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> backspace: Usch nej.
<backspace> Markslap: Nähe. =(
<backspace> ;)
<dataviruset> dataviruset: nej, kanske 4
<Markslap> Men min laptop har lite kompatiblitetsbeskymmer under *nix.
<Markslap> dataviruset: gg.
<dataviruset> Markslap: 4.
<VAT> Det blev ext4
<dataviruset> shit, hur tänkte jag där med hinten -.-
<Markslap> Hilighten ja.
<Markslap> Hmm, om man skulle gå upp.
<dataviruset> highlighten... :)
<Markslap> Legat i sängen i 11h snart, vaknade 3 har jag för mig.
<VAT> Gjorde en SDA1 disk i ext4 system som är på 4gb. Sen tar jag 1 gb i swap
<VAT> Vad ska man ha för filsystem på swap då?
<Markslap> Swap
<dataviruset> VAT: knapert med utrymme men det funkar nog. swap är swap
<Markslap> Kan vara lämpligt.
<dataviruset> VAT: "växlingsutrymme"
<Markslap> Kallas det så på svenska?
<VAT> datavirus: Ok :)
<dataviruset> lustigt nog :)
<backspace> VAT: Vilket operativsystem är det du installerar?
<VAT> Lubuntu :)
<VAT> sen ska jag installera QVWM
<VAT> Byta bakrundsbild till en grön och tråkig. Installera windows 95 intro sound när den startar upp :)
<backspace> Finns det inte en massa automagiska hjälpmedel för att installera Lubuntu?
<backspace> Eller har de slopat det?
<dataviruset> VAT: inte lättare att bara släppa på Microsoft Windows 95?
<backspace> Hm... Jag har för mig att det går att köra Windows 95/98-utseende om man gillar det i senare versioner av Windows.
<Markslap> Du ville slippa Windows för att det suger och är instabilt (SBS enligt mig) och nu installerar du något som är fulare än Windows 95.
<backspace> Om man nu vill vara så spartansk dvs.
<dataviruset> när Linux blir lika fint som Windows 7 byter jag :)
<VAT> Windows 95 med linuxkärnan
<dataviruset> blablabla, KDE är fint osv., svar nej
<backspace> Varför detta tjöt om Windows 95?
<VAT> För win95 är klassiskt och städat. Dessutom snabbt och enkelt
<Markslap> Nej.
<backspace> Aha?
<VAT> Tänker ha det som desktop theme på linux
<backspace> VAT: Du är en ganska ung användare va?
<Markslap> Det är hemskt, baserad på en dålig kärna och är långt ifrån effektivt.
<VAT> backspace: ja
<VAT> Men nu är det inte så att jag tänker ha win95 kärnan.
<dataviruset> VAT: hur ska du få in en Windows-kärna i ... Linux? :s
<backspace> VAT: Dåså, då förstår jag dig bättre. Eller inte förstår.
<Markslap> :D
<VAT> Tänker ha lubuntu linuxkärnan MED..........windows 95 grafik desktop theme.
<VAT> QVWM
<Markslap> Jag undrar fortfarande varför.
<Markslap> Lubuntulinuxkärna?
<dataviruset> du ska alltså ha in Windows-utseende i Linux ;)
<dataviruset> hahaha
<Markslap> Det är Linux som är kärnan, Ubuntu som är utvecklat från Debian och sedan Lubuntu som är en fork av Ubuntu fast med LXDE.
<Markslap> http://i.solidfiles.net/WaYi.png
<Markslap> SÃ¥ skall det se ut.
<backspace> VAT: Om du är intresserad utav att faktiskt använda Linux så skulle jag råda dig till att läsa på lite först, att sitta och stri med människor på IRC mitt i natten kan vara lite dumt.
<Markslap> Klockan är ju bara 2.
<backspace> Markslap: Beror väl lite på i vilken tidszon man befinner sig i?
<dataviruset> hehe
<Markslap> backspace: Absolut.
<backspace> Här i .se är det 03.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> I .de också
<dataviruset> backspace: beror på vilken domän man slår upp
<Markslap> Så min server tycker att klockan är 03:19.
<dataviruset> A-records osv.
<Markslap> Vad har a-records med detta att göra?
<Markslap> En landsspecifik TLD brukar oftast vara en synonym med landet.
<dataviruset> slår man upp "se." så tror jag alla glue recordsen där är svenska i och för sig ;p
<Markslap> Och på IRC blir det en förkortning utav landsnamnet.
<backspace> Blev också nyfiken på vad a-records har med saken att göra. =)
<virtuald> vad menas med glue i dns egentligen?
<dataviruset> virtuald: statiska NS-records, typ
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> dynamiska ns-records hade varit något…
<dataviruset> virtuald: det har man, om namnservern inte är på samma TLD som domänen man försöker slå upp
<dataviruset> namnserver för test.se kan vara ns.test.NET tillexempel
<Markslap> Jag har så.
<Markslap> Och det är la ganska vanligt?
<virtuald> hm måste det inte alltid va ett ip-nummer?
<Markslap> NS-servers?
<Markslap> Aldrig kört det med IP-adresser.
<virtuald> :p
<virtuald> nä bara något jag fått för mig
<dataviruset> nej vänta nu. om namnservrarna inte är på samma domän som man slår upp är det "dynamisk uppslagning"
<VAT> Dock vet jag inte om ett Windows desktop theme 95 är stabilt om man jämför med Gnome?
<dataviruset> annars måste glue dit
<virtuald> såg nu att jag inte hade det heller
<virtuald> ok
<Markslap> :D
<dataviruset> om test.se har namnservrarna ns1.test.se och ns2.test.se måste det finnas glue på test.se för ns1 och ns2, annars kommer man inte vidare
<Markslap> Man upptcäker något nytt varje dag.
<Markslap> Glue?
<virtuald> vat: det är nog ingen som uppdaterar det så det är nog ganska stabilt….
<dataviruset> glue records :D
<virtuald> lim
<backspace> Hittade min första DE för några dagar sen som jag inte ens visste att jag hade glömt. Window Maker.
<backspace> Det var tider det.
<dataviruset> DE?
<backspace> Små fyrkantiga ikoner med diverse "tuffa" statusfunktioner.
<backspace> Desktop enviroment.
<virtuald> +n
<backspace> Ja
<dataviruset> -n
<backspace> Orkade inte skriva om hela ordet.
<backspace> Tänkte att det nog finns någon besserwisser här som rättar. ;)
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> Du har la piltangenter?
<virtuald> skrivbordsmiljö!
<virtuald> inga n där inte
<dataviruset> trycka uppåtpil :)
<Markslap> Det är det dock i inte!
<Markslap> Too many channels, so little time.
<Gallop32> IP-nummer 1004.
<dataviruset> 1000::04?
<virtuald> 1.0.0.4?
<dataviruset> C:\Users\Oskar>nslookup 1.0.0.4
<dataviruset> *** alpha kan inte hitta 1.0.0.4: Non-existent domain
<backspace> Var det i år som Google & Co skulle testköra IPv6?
<virtuald> men 1/8 är allokerat till apnic
<backspace> Runt sommaren någon gång?
<virtuald> finns ju många ipö
<dataviruset> ivp6.google.com finns ju :)
<virtuald> ip:n som inte har reverse
<backspace> Mjo, men nu var det väl "på riktigt".
<virtuald> backspace: ja i sommar tror jag
<Gallop32> Jag bara parodiserade "IP-nummer".
<virtuald> men bara under en dag
<dataviruset> Bredband2 skulle stegvis införa IPv6 under mitten av året. Synd att de har så dålig peering
<backspace> Pratat med Bredbandsbolaget. Är nog inte på G än på några år.
<backspace> Kan ju förstå dem.
<dataviruset> typ alla operatörer väntar med det. fatta med routrar som måste bytas ut
<Gallop32> Tele2
<Gallop32> Bredband2
<Gallop32> Köttofisk2
<Markslap> Jag fick se Tele2:s övervakningscentral.
<Markslap> Den var söt.
<Gallop32> Dumma ful-ruttrar från 1980-talet som ligger och ruvar där nere i någon kloak och tuggar bitar.
<Gallop32> Klarar bara IPv4 och använder telnet för att adminas.
<Markslap> 6 eller 8st stora skärmar som dom hade kopplat till en dator (med WinXP tyvärr) som dom sedan har övervakningsverktyg på.
<Gallop32> Har inte uppdaterat firmware på 25+ år.
<Markslap> Dom körde även en TV-stream med fotboll på. :D
<virtuald> dataviruset: jaså, källa?
<backspace> "If it aint broken..." =)
<Gallop32> Vilken kloakråtta som helst kan ba' smyga ned och hacka loss på ruttrarna.
<dataviruset> virtuald: en kille på kundtjänsten som bodde i Malmö och var lågt i företaget som supporttekniker, men han hade ändå hört lite "insider-info"
<virtuald> aja
<virtuald> aha
<dataviruset> vi får ta det med en nypa salt, men det vore trevligt om någon kunde börja med det och visa de andra hur det ska gå till
<virtuald> de har iaf fått upp en 6to4
<backspace> De "andra" kommer nog inte bry sig så mycket oavsett.
<backspace> Tyvärr.
<backspace> Nej fy fan. Detta håller inte. Junior vaknar om några timmar och ska ha käk. Hoppas tanten är morgonpigg.
<backspace> Godnatt klappträn.
<virtuald> ja mitt stadsnät kommer säkert aldrig få riktigt ipv6-stöd… iaf inte de närmsta 10 åren
<dataviruset> backspace: godnatt :p
<dataviruset> virtuald: stadsnäten, särskilt de öppna sådana, kommer dröja. länge.
<virtuald> mm
<Gallop32> backspace: Junior = delete?
<Gallop32> Om du är backspace?
<dataviruset> x)
<virtuald> (_ø_)
<virtuald> äta och va vaken hela dan, eller bara sova?
<virtuald> fan behöver nog rensa kattlådan ändå
<Markslap> Jag ska äta frukost nu och sedan sova.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Eller sova runt 4.
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> klockan är runt 4
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Det tycker min server också.
<Markslap> Men det tycker inte jag.
<Markslap> :D
<virtuald> ställ om klockan då
<Markslap> Nah
<Markslap> Använder inte serverklockan så mycket.
<Markslap> Den i irssi går rätt.
<virtuald> Welcome to MKB Net The system is temporarly unavailable Please try again later.
<dataviruset> hehe :p
<virtuald> inloggningssidan
<dataviruset> det där är inte via ViaEuropa va?
<virtuald> nä viaeuropa är ett av birgersons projekt
<virtuald> de verkar alla gå ut att få in och skyffla runt pengar och skulder
<dataviruset> whaaaat?
<virtuald> viaeuropa är ett av bredbandsjesus projekt
<virtuald> tror det är telia som byggt det här stadsnätet, är deras font i dera färg på inloggningssidan, men det står inte telia någonstans
<virtuald> och så va det en som sa det
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> Svartfiber?
<Markslap> Och där verkar Quakenet ha pingat ur.
<Markslap> [Lag: 237 (??)]
<virtuald> svartfiber är oanvänd fiber…
<Markslap> Och även sådan som läggs ut ett specifikt ändamål, för framtida användning dvs väl?
<virtuald> hmm… det är ju inget som lyser i den när de lägger den iaf :>
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> Internet går sönder.
<virtuald> internet är alltid trasigt
<virtuald> men dnssec är fan ♥
<Markslap> För förlorade jag anslutningen till Underworlds Quakenetserver och sen pingade några botar och shell ut.
<virtuald> ogreworld
<Markslap> virtuald: Vad innebär DNSSEC i praktiken?
<virtuald> att man signerar sina zoner och verifierar vem man är och ger public key till sin tld/cctld-operatör
<virtuald> så måste man ha nyckeln för att uppdatera
<Markslap> Okej :)
<virtuald> så kan ingen spoofa eller sno domänen… förutom de som är över i kedjan :)
<virtuald> sen kan man lägga in typ ssh fingerprint o liknande för andra tjänster typ https, i ns:en
<virtuald> men då kan man ha ha något som varnar när nyckeln ändrats, men tror inget varnar för det som det är nu…
<virtuald> då måste man ju cache:a mycket iofs
<virtuald> tyvärr är det ingen isp om har fixat så man kan skicka upp typ ipsecnycklar och ptr till sitt arpanamn…
<virtuald> hmm
<dataviruset> virtuald: när de flesta ISP:er vägrar ändra PTR för privatpersoner så ;)
<virtuald> ja
<dataviruset> varför kallas birgersson bredbandsjesus? :p
<virtuald> för att han frälste sverige med bredband och sin orangea fleecejacka
<dataviruset> hahaha
<virtuald> han drog in enorma summa pengar och byggde ett väldigt stort luftslott (framfab)
<virtuald> fast hmm
<virtuald> pengarna va nog bara börsvärde
<virtuald> inte riktiga pengar
<virtuald> iofs va det ju en del som satsade pengar i det
<virtuald> men de får väl skylla sig själva lika mycket som de som stoppade pengar i telia
<dataviruset> jag förstår, läste precis lite om det
<virtuald> 8]
<dataviruset> men knas, det här han gör/har gjort idag med viaeuropa är väl bra? :p
<virtuald> det är väl samma sak som han gjort med labs2 hela tiden?
<virtuald> har sett folk klaga på brikks på forum… att det är det sämsta systemet för stadsnät som finns :p
<virtuald> men jag har ju egentligen ingen aning om det
<virtuald> när bredand2 skildes från birgersson så slängde de ut brikks iaf
<dataviruset> haha, detta är knas rakt igenom, bredband2 finns i brikks på sina ställen ju, på vissa orter
<virtuald> <:
<virtuald> jaså
<dataviruset> och brikks är ett väldigt genomtänkt system, tycker jag i alla fall
<virtuald> jag tror du jobbar med det
<dataviruset> jobbar med det? nä, har ett bredbandsabonnemang i kristianstad stadsnät hos min mormor eftersom jag själv bor på landet :)
<dataviruset> är 17 år :p
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> här skötte inte brikks stadsnätet utan det va bara för mail o sånt när man hade bredband2
<dataviruset> hihi :D http://www.viaeuropa.se
<virtuald> ja, har sett
<dataviruset> aha okej... bredband2 levererar i alla fall tjänster lite varstans till viaeuropa, och viaeuropa använder bara brikks :)
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> Är ni sådana där skåningar?
<virtuald> verkar så va?
<Markslap> Soft.
<dataviruset> jag är skåning, japp! det är ganska rörigt det här med öppna nät, men jag vet att förbättringar är på väg. jag ville ha MAC-låsta IP-adresser till mina servrar, då måste operatören skicka detta vidare till viaeuropa eftersom de har DHCP-servern, men brikks ska tydligen få ett automatiserat system som operatörerna ska få tillgång till så att de kan hantera MAC-låsningar
<dataviruset> där igenom
<virtuald> maclås = bajs
<virtuald> eller du menar kanske att de ska ha samma ip hela tiden?
<Markslap> Kallas la bara fast IP i folkmun?
<dataviruset> fast IP vill inte operatörerna kalla det eftersom de tycker att man ändå ska prata med DHCP-servern
<Markslap> Mjo.
<Markslap> Men det är la DHCP-servern som ger ut det ändå?
<Markslap> Från början.
<Markslap> Och sen låser man det vid en MAC-adress.
<dataviruset> vid MAC-adresslåsning pratar jag ju ändå med DHCP-servern, det är DHCP-servern som ger samma MAC-adress samma IP varje gång bara
<dataviruset> fast/statisk IP är ju utan DHCP då... frågan är vad de kan göra för att hindra mig från att bara sätta statisk IP till vad som helst
<virtuald> jag har gärna dynamiskare ip än nu för att få lite mer anonymitet :
<virtuald> :>
<dataviruset> inte ge mig tillgång till deras gateway kanske
<dataviruset> ja, men har man server så :p
<virtuald> mm
<Markslap> Server ska man inte ha hemma.
<dataviruset> nej, det är väl så, men vad gör man som 17-åring ;)
<Gallop32> Jo, det ska man, och den ska köra Windows ME.
<dataviruset> hahaha :p
<virtuald> markslap: beror på vad man har den till
<Markslap> Jag var 18 när jag skaffade denna: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Gallop32> Med Personal Web Server och ASP med VBScript.
<Markslap> virtuald: Good point.
<virtuald> markslap: är många som har filserver hemma
<Markslap> Mm
<dataviruset> jag försöker lära mig mer om systemadministration här :)
<Gallop32> Le systemiqé administrationé.
<dataviruset> Gallop32: oldschool :)
<dataviruset> jaså, så heter det kanske. varför inte bara le vanlig jävla drifttekniker :)
<Gallop32> Nordea verkar köra en 386:a med Windows 3.1 för sin bank.
<Gallop32> Med tanke på hur den funkar.
<Markslap> Därför man inte kör med Nordea.
<Gallop32> Swedbank är om möjligt ännu värre.
<dataviruset> jag som nästan var på väg att byta bank till Nordea
<Gallop32> Helt otroligt vilka idioter som styr bankerna.
<dataviruset> har Swedbank nu
<Markslap> Svenska Handelsbanken <3
<dataviruset> SEB... IKANO Bank... hjärta hjärta hjärta
<virtuald> dataviruset: man får mer pengar om man har någon tuff titel
<dataviruset> virtuald: äsch, inte som egenföretagare :)
<Markslap> Jag testade SEB, gillade dom inte.
<Markslap> Nordea är bara dumma i huvudet.
<virtuald> 8]
<dataviruset> Nordea skulle ge möjlighet till betalning över Internet trots att jag är under 18, tydligen. En kompis sa det.
<virtuald> dataviruset: kanske funkar med en ball företagstitel då
<Markslap> ICA Banken [sic] är dock helt okej, gillar dock Handelsbanken mer.
<virtuald> namn*
<dataviruset> virtuald: "IT-entreprenör"
<Markslap> dataviruset: Det har jag kunnat göra sedan jag fick mitt första betalkort när jag var 13.
<Markslap> Så jag ser inte varför dom inte skulle tillåta det.
<Gallop32> Markslap skuttade runt i Buffalo-skor och flashade sitt VISA Electron?
<dataviruset> Markslap: Har Swedbank nu, men med mitt Visa Ung går det inte. Visa Electron via Nordea går, enligt min kompis.
<Markslap> Handelsbanken har inte Visa Electron.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Vad har Visa Electron med saken att göra?
<dataviruset> Markslap: Fråga mig inte, det fungerar med Nordeas Visa Electron i alla fall :p
<Markslap> huh?
<Markslap> Jaha, du menar så.
<Markslap> Trodde du menade internetbank.
<Markslap> Säg att du vill betala med kort över internet då. :P
<dataviruset> internetbank har jag, men betalning över nätet funkar ej :p
<dataviruset> <dataviruset> Nordea skulle ge möjlighet till betalning över Internet trots att jag är under 18, tydligen. En kompis sa det.
<Markslap> Du kanske ser varför jag ogillar Nordea?
<virtuald> dataviruset: inte e-kort heller?
<Markslap> Sen jag fick mitt Visa när jag var 16 (åldersgränsen) kan jag betala på nätet.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Det kan fortfarande betyda att du vill föra över pengar via internetbanken.
<dataviruset> virtuald: nej, det la jag också märke till. de har e-kort i menyn för internetbanken ung, men funkar det? nej, för då behöver man logga in med en annan metod - dosa - men har man det som ung? nej.
<Markslap> Va?
<Markslap> En kompis som är kommunist och har Nordea har en dosa.
<virtuald> dataviruset: kan du inte skaffa dosa då?
<Markslap> Och kunde logga in och allt innan han blev 18.
<dataviruset> Markslap: inte som ung, tydligen. Swedbank nu alltså
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Det är vad du hoppar mellan banker nu. :)
<dataviruset> hahaha, förlåååt :p
<Markslap> Jag gillar Handelsbanken, dom är seriösa, slösar inte bort en massa pengar i Baltikum (t.ex Swedbank och SEB) och samtidigt är dom jävligt flexibla.
<Markslap> Och sen har dom en helsöt Androidapp.
<dataviruset> jag gillar den bank som kan ge mig möjlighet att betala över internet och via bankgiro trots att jag är under 18 :)
<Markslap> Handelsbanken ftw?
<dataviruset> gärna gratis också
<Markslap> Handelsbanken, fortfarande.
<Markslap> Dom är inte cp som Nordea och tar betalt för skitsaker.
<Markslap> Och man får ett gratis Visa-kort om man får in studiemedlet regelbundet.
<dataviruset> tror la inte man kan betala över internet med handelsbanken om man är under 18?
<Markslap> Och ICA-banken får man ett gratis Mastercard från om man är under 20.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Varför skulle du inte kunna?
<Markslap> Det är bara att få dina föräldrars medgivande och köra på.
<dataviruset> Markslap: betala över internet med kort
<dataviruset> Markslap: det ska ju vara kreditkort nu för tiden...
<Markslap> hm?
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<virtuald> alla kort är inte kreditkort
<dataviruset> säg nu att du ska in och betala något, "betala via kort" heter det, men vilket visa-kort som helst fungerar inte
<virtuald> har ingen kredit på mitt visa
<Markslap> dataviruset: Jodå.
<Markslap> Du tänker dock på Visa Electron.
<maxjezy> vafan gör ni vakna
<Markslap> Det är en helt annan sak.
<Markslap> Precis som Maestro.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Jag tänker på dig såklart. :)
<maxjezy> röker ni hash utan att bju mig!?
<dataviruset> Markslap: exakt, därför är nordea fantastiskt på den punkten :p
<Markslap> dataviruset: Varför är det fantastiskt?
<Markslap> Så att du inte kan betala överallt?
<maxjezy> jaja :)
<virtuald> maxjezy: exakt, jag tål inte människor när jag gör det :)
<dataviruset> Markslap: jag kan inte betala över nätet med kort med mitt swedbank visa ung, det kan man om man har nordeas visa electron
<Markslap> naw
<Markslap> Det är för att det är skitbanker.
<Markslap> Fortfarande. :P
<maxjezy> virtuald, bättre3 det än mitt människohat
<Markslap> Det Visa man får ha från Handelsbanken från att an är 16 kan man betala över nätet med.
<virtuald> ok
<maxjezy> jag tar min MP-5 och skjuter 359 grader i sekunden
<dataviruset> i dagsläget vill ingen ge ut tjänster som inte 99% av befolkningen vill ha, till folk under 18 och/eller privatpersoner
<Markslap> Det är ett riktigt Visa och inte något jävla hittepåskit som inte fungerar överallt och det är inget kreditkort heller.
<dataviruset> Markslap: det trodde jag när jag skaffade mitt visa ung som 13-åring också :p
<Markslap> Du hör väl på namnet?
<dataviruset> jaapppppp
<Markslap> SHB har bara Maestro från att man är 13.
<Markslap> Sen får man Visa när man är 16.
<Markslap> http://handelsbanken.se/
<Markslap> (Privatkund -> Ung och student)
<virtuald> man får inte visa automagiskt, man måste söka själv
<dataviruset> aha
<Markslap> Dom har inga avgifter för mycket alls.
<Markslap> virtuald: Precis.
<Markslap> Det bästa med SHB är nog ändå att dom har telefonssupport dygnet runt.
<Markslap> Helt kratis!
<dataviruset> antar att det är "bankkort visa" du menar, om man är student? :o
<Gallop32> Du måste vara dum om du tror det är gratis.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Ja.
<virtuald> om jag går upp kommer katterna vakna…
<Markslap> Gallop32: Hur menar du nu?
<virtuald> det vill jag inte
<Gallop32> En bank gör ingenting gratis.
<Markslap> Givetvis inte.
<Gallop32> De säger inte "hej" om de inte tror sig tjäna något på det.
<Markslap> Men dom har bra grejer till ungdomar.
<Markslap> Och jag betalar ingenting till dom.
<dataviruset> aha, hittade kortet nu. är man student och över 18 får man också gratisgrejer där ja.
<Markslap> Mm
<dataviruset> men nordea har också grejer ;)
<Markslap> Dom tar ju betalt för att kunna betala via internetbank.
<dataviruset> verkligen? för övrigt, saxat från swedbank: Bankkort Visa Ung innehåller och ger tillgång till en rad praktiska funktioner, bland annat e-kort för säkrare köp på internet om du är över 18 år och har Internetbanken med dosa.
<Markslap> Jag ringde och frågade dom om deras Handelsbanken Platinum; "Hej, jag har ett konto hos er, är svensk medborgare och uppfyller kraven för detta kort. Men! Jag är inte folkbokförd i Sverige, går det bra ändå?" "Jodå, det enda problemet jag kan se är vart vi ska skicka kortet"
<Markslap> <3
<Markslap> dataviruset: ...
<Markslap> Läs din rad innan mig.
<dataviruset> japp, det gällde nordea det? :p
<Markslap> Precis.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Vad gör du vaken nu? :)
<maxjezy> vaknat nu
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Jobb?
<maxjezy> sovit över 12 timmar redan
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Sheisse
<maxjezy> börjar jobba om 11 timmar
<Markslap> Illa
<maxjezy> tänkte sitta en stund
<maxjezy> bli trött
<maxjezy> sova vidare
<Markslap> :D
<maxjezy> fungerar inte det så tar jag 6 valium
<Markslap> Det är la lite väl?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> knaprade halva kartan igår så
<maxjezy> de är nästan slut
<Markslap> Stabilt
<Markslap> Varför då?
<maxjezy> ja skoja bara
<maxjezy> jag tar inte ens magnesyl
<Markslap> Haha
<maxjezy> men en syl ibland är inte fel
<Markslap> Black Devil <3
<maxjezy> jag har inte rökt på typ evigheter
<maxjezy> inte ens snusat igår
<Markslap> 12 paket har jag rökt på mindre än 3 veckor.
<maxjezy> men jag är sugen på snus
<dataviruset> örk
<Markslap> Jag brukade röka typ 3-5 cigg om dagen förut.
<Markslap> Dessa är så jävla goda dock :D
<Markslap> maxjezy: När du bodde här, var du upp till Limerick något?
<dataviruset> jag undrar vad det är som är så gott, sen ska man vara beroende av det där och inte kunna sluta och ha en fast utgift
<maxjezy> Markslap, nepp
<maxjezy> jag varnades för ficktjuvar och banditer där
<Markslap> Stab city :)
<Markslap> dataviruset: Det är socker i filtret i Black Devil.
<Markslap> "Chokladsmak"
<Markslap> Känt chokladsmaken en gång.
<Markslap> Om man slickar sig om läpparna efteråt så smakar det sött. :D
<dataviruset> långsamt självmord :(
<Markslap> Livet är för kort för att inte slösas bort.
<Markslap> Och sen är det enda chansen för att få extraraster på jobbet förutom dom två vi har.
<dataviruset> min kompis kom med en bra företagsidé för ett tag sedan, göra mordet snabbare för en mindre summa pengar, betydligt billigare än vad det kostar för att hålla på sådär en lång tid. sen tar man liket och säljer billigt till restauranger, alla tjänar pengar
<Markslap> uhu
<Markslap> Du vet hur galna kosjukan utvecklades?
<Markslap> Om en art äter kött från samma art så blir det knullat.
<Markslap> Kor fick äta mat från andra nermalda kor.
<Markslap> Då blev dom hjärnskadade.
<Markslap> Samma sak med kannibaler, efter ett tag blir dom hjärnskadade.
<dataviruset> blörk :(
<Markslap> Kanske så USA blev till iofs.
<dataviruset> ALLA amerikaner är väl inte kannibaler? :O
<dataviruset> för övrigt kan vi dra fler paralleller, rökare blir också hjärnskadade ;)
<maxjezy> NÄE
<Markslap> Lungskadade om något.
<Markslap> Folk i USA är bara hjärnskadade per default.
<dataviruset> hörni ni, nu slutar vi plåga oss själva. tänk så mycket pengar ni sparar och godis ni kan njuta av istället :p
<Markslap> Jag gillar inte godis.
<dataviruset> ta en smörgås då :p
<Markslap> Förutom Djungelvrål.
<Markslap> Det har jag börjat gilla väldigt mycket.
<dataviruset> hmm, black devil ... djungelvrål... extremt ska det vara ;D
<maxjezy> hähä
<maxjezy> black widow!
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> Purple haze.
<maxjezy> g14!
<maxjezy> aja, g13 :)
<dataviruset> ehhh, va? god morgon på er, förresten.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Vill du höra en skön låt?
<maxjezy> Markslap, gärna
<maxjezy> men inte idag
<maxjezy> eller, innan morgon
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUqId5WpH0o
<Markslap> Spara länken isf :)
<maxjezy> kärringen ligger och sover brevid mig
<Markslap> Eller har du lyssnat på Boards of Canada?
<Markslap> ah
<maxjezy> sparar filen
<maxjezy> :)
<dataviruset> skön låt, men bilderna var ju desto.. fräckare
<maxjezy> jag läste kommentarerna
<maxjezy> funderar på att lyssna iaf
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Bilderna är från BBC:s Planet Earth.
<Markslap> Sjukt ball film.
<maxjezy> tänk om alla dom där fåglarna rasade över riksdagen
<maxjezy> fet video
<maxjezy> nu jävlar ska ja kolla lite svtplay
<Markslap> Mm :>
<maxjezy> se om jorden gått under nått mer
<dataviruset> >_<
<dataviruset> nu ska jag pysa iväg och få lite sömn. god natt på er :)
<Markslap> Sov så gott.
<Markslap> :)
<dataviruset> detsamma, när nu du ska sova ;p
<lilleman72> Goder morgon alla glada
<lilleman72> jag e nybörjare på linux & alla jag har pratat med har sagt att ubunu ska vara den mest användarvänliga av alla distar..
<lilleman72> men jag har lyckats med att få in flera uppstartsalternativ..
<lilleman72> jag har en Windows & linux på samma dator
<lilleman72> sen installerade jag 2 linux & nu har jag 4 linux varianter i booten samt windows...men jag vill ha bort 2 av linux bootarna...
<lilleman72> finns det någon vänlig själ som kan ge mig kommandot till att ta bort dom?
<madbear> installerade du 2 linux?
<lilleman72> ja jag tog hem 11.04 men det funkade inte att installera
<lilleman72> sen drog jag hem 10.10 som funkar
<madbear> men om det inte funkade?...
<lilleman72> hade ändå booten kvar
<madbear> vill du ha bort det från listan bara?
<lilleman72> var heter filen & var ligger den som ska redigeras?
<lilleman72> ja
<madbear>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lilleman72> kan man ta det via putty?
<cahoot> mjae - grub2 nu väl?
<cahoot> då snarast /etc/grub.d
<madbear> jaha vafan jag hänger inte med
<madbear> jag kör lilo :D
<cahoot> oops
<lilleman72> cahoot:  e det /etc/grub.d?
<madbear> cahoot: kan du hjälpa killen då? sitter jag här och försöker så ska du bara hugga när man säger nåt fel
<cahoot> lilleman72: det tror jag nog - men det är ett dir
<lilleman72> jo det förstår jag
<lilleman72> men kan man  ta det via putty lr måste jag sitta på burken?
<madbear> ja det funkar med putty
<cahoot> ska  nog gå med editor via putty
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> cahoot:  vad heter filen dp
<lilleman72> då*
<cahoot> lilleman72: titta igenom filerna och editera den som innehåller ubuntudirektiven
<cahoot> jag vet inte vad det heter i ubu
<lilleman72> Dessa filer har jag  i den katalogen00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  40_custom  README 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober   41_custom
<cahoot> 40_linux eller nåt sånt
<madbear> inte 10_linux?
<lilleman72> 40_custom har jag
<madbear> vafan är detta för system
<madbear> grub vad har ni gjort?
<lilleman72> ubunut
<lilleman72> hur öppnar man filer via putty?
<barzam> lilleman72: textfiler?
<cahoot> ja det där var inte så lätt att skaffa sig överblick om
<madbear> förra konfen va ju lättare att hajja
<cahoot> ja
<lilleman72> men vad ska jag göra då?
<madbear> är listan jobbig tycker du?
<lilleman72> jag e noob på linux men jag vill försöka lära mig
<lilleman72> vill inte ha en massa skitprogram & filer som e startade på min server som windows har
<madbear> kan du inte hantera en texteditor i textläge nu ska du inte pilla i grubfilerna
<cahoot> det är nog så att du installerade kerneln från 11 och den fanns kvar i /boot när du installerade 10 - så grub-install var snäll och la till den i grubmenyn
<lilleman72> jag ska ha en webserver & en CS server uppe..
<madbear> lilleman72: men det där är inte startat
<madbear> så du kan vara lugn :P
<lilleman72> jag vet men den ligger i /boot & det stör mig :P
<lilleman72> men jag kanske måste leva med det
<barzam> lilleman72: det är ingen fara, ignorera det bara
<lilleman72> ok
<cahoot> nej men det känns lite skakigt att ge råd om att mixtra med grub om du inte har vana och direkt tillgång till maskinen
<lilleman72> sen har jag tankat hem ett antal hlupdate som ligger lite var stans då jag försökte att installera genom guider som jag nu inte får bort då jag itne kan starta X som root
<lilleman72> jag har full tillgång till datorn..den står 2+ cm från mig
<lilleman72> 20
<barzam> lilleman72: du kan ta bort filerna utan att ha x startat
<lilleman72> lotsa mig plz! =)
<madbear> man kan göra allt utan x :D
<madbear> rm fil.txt
<barzam> vad heter filerna?
<barzam> rm -r tar du bort kataloger med
<lilleman72> till hlds?
<lilleman72> barzam: ty
<lilleman72> ska bara hitta dom
<barzam> lilleman72: akta dig så att du inte tar fel bara, då kan det gå åt skogen
<lilleman72> m
<lilleman72> men då får jag väll installera om xD
<madbear> tungan rätt i munnen när man använder rm som root :D
<barzam> enklare att va försiktig ba
<lilleman72> hur backar jag en katalog?
<barzam> cd  ..
<madbear> cd ..
<lilleman72> kan man söka efter filer?
<barzam> locate
<lilleman72> ok
<barzam> om du har det installerat dvs
<lilleman72> jo det har jag
<lilleman72> jag skrev locate steam och det rasslade till
<lilleman72> rm -r /usr/steam är det så man skriver?
<barzam> lilleman72: har du instalerat det manuellet eller via pakethanteraren?
<lilleman72> cs?
<lilleman72> finns inte i paket
<lilleman72> måste dl manuellt
<barzam> ok, bara kollar
<lilleman72> men är kommandoraden rätt?
<barzam> så tar du bort katalogen ja, men jag vet inte om det är rätt sak att göra
<barzam> det får du avgöra själv
<lilleman72> ska ha bort allt
<lilleman72> ska börja om
<lilleman72> så ja
<lilleman72> tackar
<lilleman72> ni var då fan så mkt trevligare än många andra jag har pratat med
<barzam> lilleman72: ett tips är att använda tab-tangenten för att skriva in rätt
<lilleman72> här kommer jag att idla
<barzam> alltså tryck cd /us [tab]
<lilleman72> barzam:  jo jag fick reda på det :D
<barzam> ok bara kollar, det är omöjligt om man inte vet det :)
<lilleman72> hehe
<lilleman72> sant
<lilleman72> jag satt och skulle ta bort caps så kom jag åt tab....oj då så var kommanot där
<lilleman72> ngn som har installerat en  dedi CS server på linux?
<lilleman72> som vet en bra guide
<barzam> finns säkert massor om du googlar
<lilleman72> jodå
<lilleman72> den skojjar man inte bort
<lilleman72> men ingen vettig som ger infom om hur man ska starta
<barzam> börja här: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45
<lilleman72> barzam:  tackar..ska genast kolla
<barzam> här är deras sticky-guide: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=292495
<lilleman72> det tog fan inte många sec för dig att hitta
<lilleman72> xD
<barzam> hehe google är en bra sökmotor
<lilleman72> sant men jag _har_ försökt...
<lilleman72> men detta e css :D
<barzam> aha du skulle ha vanliga?
<barzam> http://www.japje.nl/steam-linux-guides/linux-counter-strike-16-server/
<lilleman72> hmm??    /home/jap/hlds_l jap= min användare?
<barzam> ja
<barzam> "As you can see we can choose our game, install dir. The install dir is the path to the hlds_l dir we made in the beginning, ill use /home/jap/hlds_l as an example."
<lilleman72> jag kan inte flytta mig FRAM en katalog jag skriver cd /hlds_l men inget händer
<barzam> du ska inte skriva / innan
<lilleman72> ok
<barzam> katalogerna längst ner i filsystemet heter /usr osv, så om du skriver cd /
<lilleman72> aha
<barzam> sedan cd usr kommer du dit, eller så skriver du cd /usr direkt
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> så jag kan vara ngn stans långt borta & skriva cd /use så kommer jag till /usr?
<barzam> japp
<lilleman72> okey
<barzam> och skriver du bara cd så kommer du till din home-mapp
<lilleman72> ahh
<barzam> btw, gör inte saker inloggad som root, enklare att använda sudo med din användare
<lilleman72> mm jag e inte inloggad som root nu
<lilleman72> har inte slagit in sudo heller
<lilleman72> nu så
<lilleman72> kan man skapa en sk. genväg i X där den startar hlds?
<barzam> varför vill du ha x på en server?
<barzam> behövs det för servern?
<barzam> alltså cs-servern
<lilleman72> igenteligen inte men jag sitter och pillar med min hemsida
<lilleman72> och jag har webserver på samma burk
<barzam> jag vet inte hur man lägger in autostart i ubuntu, så det kanske nån annan kan hjälpa med
<lilleman72> så det inte samma commandon i alla linux dist?
<barzam> jag startar x via startx så allt jag vill ha startat ligger i .xinitrc
<cahoot> skulle tro att det finns en option under system
<barzam> jag har ingen aning om gdm läser .xinintrc
<cahoot> nej
<cahoot>  system->prefs->autostart
<lilleman72> men nu dl jag hela hlds server & det är över 600 Mb
<lilleman72> tar sin lilla tid
<lilleman72> tack för hjälpen för denna ggn
<lilleman72> Ill be back
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> hur öppnar jag portar ?
<lilleman72> 27015 vill jag öppna
<maxjezy> helt underbart vad mycket matlagningsvideos det finns på youtube
<maxjezy> indiska mat
<maxjezy> ska köra lite indiskt denna månad efter lön
<Haffe> Det finns allt möjligt på youtube.
<maxjezy> japp
<zChris> lilleman72, det gör du nog i routern
<lilleman72> där e det öppet
<lilleman72> men i linux
<Haffe> maxjezy: Palak Paner är ganska gott.
<lilleman72> jag saknar 1 port
<Haffe> Och samosas.
<maxjezy> jag diggar chana masala
<maxjezy> tror jag käkat palak paneer också
<maxjezy> samosas käka ja i irland
<maxjezy> jag håller på och kokar potatismos nu iaf
<maxjezy> har gjort en bönsallad med chili och gurka till
<maxjezy> jaja, back to köket.
<zChris> maxjezy, vad blir det till då ?
<maxjezy> zChris, köttbullar blev det :)
<maxjezy> snabb lunch bara :)
<lilleman72> asså jag får damp snart
<lilleman72> min hlds vill inte starta när jag ändå har följt guiden till punkt & prickar
<lilleman72> sen laddar den AMD istället för intel när jag har en intel
<cahoot> vad menar du med det?
<cahoot> amd64?
<lilleman72> scandir failed:/home/lilleman72/hlds_l/./valve/SAVE scandir failed:/home/lilleman72/hlds_l/./platform/SAVE *** glibc detected *** ./hlds_amd: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x086e61f0                            ***
<lilleman72> cahoot:  nej jag har inte dual
<lilleman72> jag sitter på en celeron
<lilleman72> 00ddb000-00e95000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 920854     /home/lilleman72/hlds_l/engine_                           amd.so 00e95000-00e9d000 rwxp 000ba000 08:05 920854     /home/lilleman72/hlds_l/engine_                           amd.so 00e9d000-01313000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0 02fe2000-04fe3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0 08048000-08052000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 920858     /home/lilleman72/hlds_l/hlds_am                           d 08052000-0805
<lilleman72> helt sjukt
<cahoot> installerat fel version/variant?
<lilleman72> nej jag har uppdaterat
<lilleman72> men visst jag kan köra update en ggn till
<cahoot> vad heter filen du laddat hem?
<cahoot> url?
<lilleman72> ska leta
<lilleman72> hade en wget
<lilleman72> wget http://www.japje.nl/wp-content/steam/steam.tar.gz
<lilleman72> http://www.japje.nl/steam-linux-guides/linux-counter-strike-16-server/
<cahoot> den första misstanken man får är att du tagit hem ngt avsett för amd64
<lilleman72> men det ligger en fil hlds_i686 som jag inte kan starta
<cahoot> den ser mer ut att passa för celeron
<lilleman72> men jag kan inte stata den
<lilleman72> starta*
<lilleman72> core_i386.so    filesystem_stdio_i386.so  libsteam_api_c_linux.so                proxy_i386.so    test2.so cstrike         hlds_amd                  libsteam_api_c.so                      reslists         test3.so debug.cmds      hlds_i486                 libsteamvalidateuseridtickets_i486.so  steam            valve debug.log       hlds_i686                 libsteamvalidateuseridtickets.so       steam_appid.txt engine_amd.so  
<lilleman72> dom filerna finns i mapen
<lilleman72> ska jag redigera hlds_run??
<cahoot> är det hlds_run du kör från början för att fixa installationen?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> ./steam
<lilleman72> sen update
<lilleman72> sen hlds_run
<lilleman72> du fick url
<lilleman72> precis så har jag gjort
<cahoot> läst lite i kommentarerna/frågorna/ropen på hjälp. Det verkar som det sker ngn form av autodetektion av CPU och utifrån den väljs vilken fil som körs
<lilleman72> cahoot:  jo det verkar så...jag hade en P4 under 1.5tiden och där var det aldrig några problem
<cahoot> dvs du har nog laddat ner det du ska
<lilleman72> mm
<cahoot> vad sägs om vilen cpu programmet uppfattar att du har?
<lilleman72> amd
<cahoot> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lilleman72> processor       : 0 vendor_id       : GenuineIntel cpu family      : 15 model           : 3 model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz stepping        : 4 cpu MHz         : 2655.689 cache size      : 256 KB fdiv_bug        : no hlt_bug         : no f00f_bug        : no coma_bug        : no fpu             : yes fpu_exception   : yes cpuid level     : 5 wp              : yes flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae m
<andol> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> tack
<andol> bitte
<cahoot> då förefaller det för mig (som aldrig spelar) som det är ngt fel på själva steam/hlds
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557136/
<lilleman72> så :d
<lilleman72> jag får se om jag hittar ngn som kan detta med hlds
<lilleman72> i windows är det nada problem men det laggar get
<lilleman72> plus att www tar 5sec att ladda index...på linux tar det 0.22 sec xD
<lilleman72> men men..ska spela nu
<lilleman72> tack iaf cahoot
<Philip5> yeager: så nu är du världskändis med tomtemössa och allt?!?! ;P
<yeager> Philip5, hehe :)
<lilleman72> ngn som kan sätta upp en dedicated server hlds på linux.??
<lilleman72> jag får http://paste.ubuntu.com/557153/ sen händer inget
<Philip5> lilleman72: det betyder att den kraschar och du får en debug dump
<Philip5> lilleman72: så verkar ju den där hlds:en vara optimerad/byggd för amd (på vilket sätt vet man kanske inte) och du har en celeron???
<lilleman72> Philip5:  ja jag har en celeron
<lilleman72> så vad ska jag göra?
<Philip5> vad säger den om du kör: file ./hlds_run
<lilleman72> startar normalt
<lilleman72> men servern syns inte
<lilleman72> Server IP address 127.0.0.1:27015
<lilleman72> vilet är fel
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: nja?
<Norrland_jr> skriver den ut något i terminalen när du kör ./hlds_run ?
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557157/
<lilleman72> så ska det vara men den syns inte
<Norrland_jr> hm
<lilleman72> status Can't "status", not connected
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: efter du kört ./hlds_run, kan du öppna en till terminal och köra kommandot "netstat -an" utan "" ?
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> oj det var mkt
<lilleman72> ska öppna en putty till
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557158/
<Norrland_jr> ah, prova "netstat -an | grep :"
<lilleman72> lilleman72@Server:~$ netstat -an | grep Användning: grep [FLAGGA]... MÃNSTER [FIL]... Försök med "grep --help" för mer information
<Norrland_jr> hm
<lilleman72> nu så
<lilleman72> missade :
<Norrland_jr> fick du med : på slutet
<Norrland_jr> ah
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557160/
<Norrland_jr> okej, servern verkar ju köras iaf
<lilleman72> var ser du det?
<Norrland_jr> om du testar att ansluta mot serverns lokala ipadress i CS
<Norrland_jr> rad 32
<Norrland_jr> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:27015           0.0.0.0:*
<lilleman72> jag har hlsw....där kan jag slå in alla ipadresse
<lilleman72> lan som inet
<lilleman72> men den syns inte
<Norrland_jr> vad har du för ip-adress till servern?
<lilleman72> lan?
<lilleman72> lr inet?
<lilleman72> r3loaded.no-ip.org:27015
<Norrland_jr> lan
<lilleman72> externa ip
<lilleman72> 192.168.1.71
<Norrland_jr> sitter du på samma lan som servern?
<Norrland_jr> i samma switch dvs
<lilleman72> har en router mellan
<Norrland_jr> okej
<lilleman72> den sitter rakt i modemet & jag ligger bakom en rounter
<Norrland_jr> okej
<lilleman72> men har jag den i windows så funkar det
<Norrland_jr> prova ansluta mot det externa ipt isf
<lilleman72> har provat det med
<Norrland_jr> om du provar ansluta mot det modem som servern sitter bakom då?
<Norrland_jr> har du lagt in port-forwarding på den?
<lilleman72> jaja
<lilleman72> modemet e öppet på 27015
<lilleman72> och några till
<lilleman72> men om jag startar upp windows & kör hlds så funkar det
<Norrland_jr> okey
<lilleman72> så ngt på linux måste det vara som e fel
<lilleman72> har dualboot på win7 & linux
<Norrland_jr> nja, den verkar ju inte ha några problem med att starta servern direkt
<lilleman72> men vad e det då?
<bamsefar> Brandvägg?
<lilleman72> det ska väll inte stå 127.0.0.1:27015
<lilleman72> ska det inte vara mitt externa ip?
<lilleman72> hur ändrar man det isf?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: 127.0.0.1 är datorns loopback-adress
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> så mkt förstår jag
<lilleman72> men den ska ju inte ligga på loopback
<Norrland_jr> nä
<lilleman72> hur ändrar man det då?
<Norrland_jr> http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=linux
<cahoot> normalt har väl 'serverfunktionen' en konfigfil som talar om hur den 'lyssnar'
<Norrland_jr> under rubriken Internet-server kan du läsa om de
<Norrland_jr> "./hlds_run -game cstrike +ip 213.128.127.2 +maxplayers 10 +map cs_assault" tex
<Norrland_jr> eller ... +ip r3loaded.no-ip.org
<lilleman72> scandir failed:/home/lilleman72/hlds_l/./platform/SAVE [S_API FAIL] SteamAPI_Init() failed; unable to update local steamclient. Continuing with current version anyway.
<lilleman72> vill inte synas iaf
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<Norrland_jr> inte ens om du ansluter mot specifikt ip/dns-adress?
<xindz> lilleman72 Följ denna guiden -> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-set-up-a-Counter-Strike-1-6-dedicated-server-under-Linux-35607.shtml
<xindz> Så får du igång det garanterat
<lilleman72> jag går via lan & via externa men nej den vill inte
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: om du sitter på ett annat lan än servern kan du inte ansluta med 192.168.x.x adressen
<lilleman72> Norrland_jr:  kan ju det via windows
<lilleman72> men ska jag radera hela hlds_l mapen?
<xindz> lilleman72 gör om gör rätt
<lilleman72> hur tar jag bort filer?
<xindz> sudo rm -fr mappen
<cahoot> inte sudo
<cahoot> (i onödan)
<lilleman72> men jag har filer som ligger inann som har med steam att göra
<xindz> cahoot sry, är van vid debian :p
<lilleman72> xindz:  det ubuntu
<cahoot> debian och sudo?
<xindz> mm precis, Jag vet inte riktigt när sudo ska användas.
<lilleman72> men lool
<xindz> Chansade
<lilleman72> kan ju radera DIRR från X via datorn
<lilleman72> jag satt i putty :P
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: men då sitter du ju på samma lan som servern?
<lilleman72> jag har på denna burken 192.168.0.x....servern har 192.168.1.71
<Norrland_jr> okej
<Norrland_jr> men om du kör servern i windows så kan du ansluta med 192.168.1.71 från din dator?
<lilleman72> ja
<xindz> lilleman72 hur ser din startline ut för HLDS ?
<lilleman72> jag har raderat den helt nu så jag följer nästa guide
<xindz> Annars testa att starta med följande line: ./hlds_run -game cstrike -pingboost 2 –autoupdate +port 27015 +maxplayers 12 +map de_dust2 +ip 192.168.1.71 &
<lilleman72> jag har kört hela den raden men då fick jag en massa fel
<xindz> Skumt, Den raden ska fungera.
<xindz> Får man fråga varför du har kopplat "servern" direkt till modemet och din dator till en router ?
<lilleman72> för att vi är 5 datorer plus Tv
<lilleman72> 4 portar
<lilleman72> nu så ska vi se om den vill...håller på att DL cstrike nu
<lilleman72> bbl
<tobier> jag behöver köpa ett nytt tangentbord.. några rekommendationer?
<kodein> http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/customizer.html
<kodein> eller, iofs, http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/en104bl.html
<zChris> dom låter så jävulskt
<tobier> jag söker något bekvämt för programmering, och ibland gaming ^^
<Norrland_jr> tobier: Dells OEM tangentbord är rätt nice imo.
<tobier> är lite halvsugen på microsoft natural keyboard 4000
<Norrland_jr> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dell-L30U-Desktop-USB-Keyboard-Swiss-Schweiz-/300339894235
<corneliusbrother> Kodein: nice!
<zChris> tobier, ush! :P
<virtuald> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<tobier> zChris: varför usch? det verkar häftigt
<virtuald> är det någon mer än jag som varit med på de här #ubuntu-classroom-aktiviteterna?
<speedxcore> xfce vs lxde, vilket är bäst/snabbast/smidigast? Vad säger expertisen? Jag har bara erfarenhet av xfce, men funderar på att prova lxde
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: lxde är rätt nice. Har iofs bara kört de på Arch.
<speedxcore> ah, funkar det bra. NÃ¥got du saknat?
<TheG0blin> Kan någon tipsa om en bra rss-reader för terminalen?
<TheG0blin> Har testat en massa olika med fungerar sisådär :)
<TheG0blin> Kör canto nu, men den fungerar bara ibland.
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: funkar helt okej vad jag minns. Körde det på en gammal dator just pga. det var lätt och snabbt
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: får bli ett test. Jag har varit nöjd med xfce, men kul att prova nya saker
<lilleman72> går det att skapa en sk-bat-fil där man lägger in alla commandon man vill att maskinen ska uföra?
<Norrland_jr> tror nästan att lxde < xfce, om man ser prestandamässigt
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: http://forums.anandtech.com/archive/index.php/t-512723.html
<lilleman72> allt ifrån att skapa kataloger-gå in i katalogen tanka hem, hoppa fram & tillbaka i kataloger & sen packa upp
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: hehe, så svårt med opearatören i det här sammanhanget, lättare/mindre, eller sämre? =)
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: lättare syftade jag på
<Norrland_jr> :P
<Norrland_jr> vart kanske lite knas
<speedxcore> lungt
<Norrland_jr> minns inte om det var så att lxde byggde på openbox
<lilleman72> Norrland_jr:  jag misslyckas fan med att följa http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-set-up-a-Counter-Strike-1-6-dedicated-server-under-Linux-35607.shtml
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: jasså
<lilleman72> så hur tror du att jag kommer att lyckas med det du pastade`?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: du får läsa, tänka, läsa, prova, läsa lite till, prova lite mer tills de funkar
<lilleman72> som sagt jag e nog den älsta och noobigaste när det gäller linux
<lilleman72> xD
<lilleman72> jag får börja om igen
<lilleman72> spapade en map för mkt
<lilleman72> skapade *
<corneliusbrother> Lxde bygger på openbox ja. Har kört det på riktigt gammal hårdvara med fint flyt.
<speedxcore> lilleman72: vill du bara ha igång en cs server, eller har du intresse av linux på annat sätt?
<lilleman72> hur logar jag ur X som användare & loggar in som root?
<lilleman72> speedxcore: jag vet inte riktigt..men jag har en webserver på den åxå
<lilleman72> speedxcore:  linux funkar bättre som webserver & cs-server...allt flyter betydligt bättre
<lilleman72> alt i windows laggar GET
<speedxcore> hehe kan tänka mig
<lilleman72> så hur loggar jag ur X som anv och logga in som root?
<speedxcore> jag brukar aldrig ha behov av att köra x som root. Så lite osäker
<lilleman72> när jag klickar på byt anv så kan jag inte logga in som root..."is not allowed
<lilleman72> jag var i textmode igår & då funkade det
<speedxcore> i textmode funkar det
<speedxcore> som sagt
<lilleman72> damn
<lilleman72> nu hängde sig maskien
<speedxcore> men varför ska du ha X på en webserver och cs server?
<lilleman72> håller på lite med min sida
<speedxcore> men kan du inte göra det på samma maskin som du chattar från
<speedxcore> detta med att jobba, direkt på servers är inte alltid så vettigt
<lilleman72> när jag ska redigera filer i phpkodnigen så vill jag ha tillgång till alla filer på en ggn
<lilleman72> inte jobba mot ftp
<speedxcore> använd sshfs
<lilleman72> och det är?
<speedxcore> ett sätt att mounta filerna på en linux burk, remote, live, och på alla andra plattformar
<speedxcore> snabbt, stabilt är det också
<lilleman72> hur flyttar man alla filer & mappar i en map till en annan?
<speedxcore> det gör du med, mv
<lilleman72> kommandot mv *.* sökväg/dit/dom/ska/ligga ?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: njaa
<speedxcore> lilleman72: med, man mv
<speedxcore> så står det hur du ska göra
<lilleman72> jag försökte & fick inte med mig filerna så jag tog bort hela mappen
<lilleman72> xD
<lilleman72> börja om från början
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: det kan vara lite svårt i början innan man vet hur det funkar
<lilleman72> m'rker det
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> :D
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vad vill du göra? flytta alla filer i en mapp till en annan mapp?
<lilleman72> alla filer & mappar
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ok
<xyzp> hej, en liten fråga, hur gör man för att skaffa sig root rättigheter i  /usr/bin ? jag måste gå ur root för att komma in där
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: så du vill flytta mappar och filer som ligger i mapp1 till mapp2?
<lilleman72> js
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> brb hämta kaffe
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vill du också flytta mapp1 eller bara innehållet?
<cHarNe2> xyzp: vad vill du göra där?
<xyzp> Kunna lägga in ett text dokument som heter radio
<cHarNe2> xyzp: varföt vill du ha ett dokument där?
<xyzp> jo0 i det dokumentet ligger det kod så man ikan lyssna på radio i konsollen
<cHarNe2> xyzp: ok, så det är inte ett dokument utan ett script?
<Norrland_jr> xyzp: varför lägger du det inte i din /home/user?
<cHarNe2> Norrland_jr: alla användare ska kunna köra det, skulle jag gissa på
<Norrland_jr> cHarNe2: ah oki
<xyzp> ja scrip+t i textformat
<cHarNe2> vill inte heller ha skit i hemmappen, men jag är ensam användare på de flesta av mina system
<xyzp> är ensamanvändare av burken
<cHarNe2> xyzp: då skulle jag göra en mapp i hemmappen som heter bin
<cHarNe2> då kan man håålla bättre ordning på det som man gjort själv
<xyzp> ok, men då blir det väl sökväg varje gång man ska använda det, annars bara "radio" i konsollen
<xyzp> jag har bara koppat scriptet
<xyzp> eller?
<cHarNe2> xyzp: man kan lägga till ~/bin i PATH
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> PATH ~/bin/radio då?
<cHarNe2> njaa, gissar på att du kör bash?
<xyzp> kör debian och version 4 på konsollen
<cHarNe2> xyzp: kör: echo $SHELL
<xyzp> ok
<cHarNe2> xyzp: står det /bin/nash?
<cHarNe2> bash*
<lilleman72> hur redigerar man en fil i texmode??
<lilleman72> tex liblist.gam
<xyzp> början på skriptet  #!/bin/bash
<xyzp> echo ""
<xyzp> echo""
<xyzp> echo " 1 -> NRJ"
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: enlkast är: nano fil.txt
<lilleman72> ok
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: kommer du göra det mycket borde du lära dig emacs eller vim. själv föredrar jag emacs
<amelia> godeftermiddag!
<cHarNe2> amelia: gick du upp nu?
<xyzp> goafton
<amelia> cHarNe2: haha nej!
<xyzp> amelia, hej..
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5 och xyzp!
<barzam> lilleman72: jag föredrar vim, men skulle vilja lära mig emacs :)
<xyzp> måste spara detta
<gorgo> :)
<lilleman72> nu e det ngt fel på guiden
<lilleman72> # cd /usr/hlds/cstrike # tar xfz /usr/hlds/amxmodx-1.75a-base.tar.gz # tar xfz /usr/hlds/amxmodx-1.75-cstrike.tar.gz
<Philip5> lilleman72: hehe, håller du på med det där fortfarande?!?! :O
<lilleman72> You should now have a new directory named �amxmodx� inside the /usr/hlds/cstrike directory.
<gorgo> iuhfnasdjkasdbnvadskjvn
<cHarNe2> fixar du cs till ubuntu?
<lilleman72> mn det finna inga kataloger
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> amxmodx ligger under addons
<lilleman72> men men
<lilleman72> nu ska jag kolla på vovve
<lilleman72> bbl
<lilleman72> vad e kommandot i root så att alla användare kan ändra i filer & starta dom?
<Haffe> chmod +rwx
<lilleman72> och detta gör ja i den mappen där jag står?
<lilleman72> lr måste det vara mapnamnet med?
<Haffe> lilleman72: Du måste ange vilka filer du vill göra det på.
<barzam> bra tips: man chown
<lilleman72> blir det automatiskt under mappar
<lilleman72> -?
<Haffe> chmod -R +rwx mappnamn borde ge användarna rätt att ändra och köra alla filer som ligger i mappen.
<lilleman72> även undermappar?
<Norrland_jr> ja, -R står för rekursivt. dvs, undermappar påverkas av kommandot också
<lilleman72> okry
<lilleman72> oket
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> NU blir det vovve
<Norrland_jr> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Security/Quick_and_Dirty_Guide_to_Linux_File_Permissions
<Norrland_jr> smaklig måltid
<Kurdistan> för er som gillar vackra wallpapers; här har ni en, http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/wallpapers/linux/tux/ascending-penguin-by-coolart.jpg
<amelia> försöker här med, ingen som har ett rackskåp över?
<Laban_> Nein
<Haffe> amelia: IKEA säljer rackgrejer har jag för mig.
<Haffe> Eller iallafall saker som går att modda till rack.
 * spacebug- jobbar med att göra IKEA-möbler 
<Laban_> Rack = Overpriced plåtlådor
<spacebug-> dock inte LACK-borden som ska va dom man kan göra om till rack
<spacebug-> amelia: eller menar du ett skåp för att förvara tennisrack? ^^
<amelia> spacebug-: riktigt rackskåp
<amelia> spacebug-: till servrar
<Haffe> Badmintonrack
<amelia> tror ärligt talat inte ikea's grejjer skulle hålla..
<spacebug-> jo då
<amelia> spacebug-: jaså?
<peetra> Med silvertekp på så håller de säkert. :P
<spacebug-> http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/LackRack
<amelia> spacebug-: jo, jag känner till lackrack.. men det är inte två 1U servrar vi pratar om direkt.
<amelia> eller en switch för den delen.
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> utan vi pratar om 2x 7-8U, 1x 5U, 1x 6U och så mycket som får plats till.
<amelia> de där burkarna väger en hel del, speciellt tillsammans.
<spacebug-> jag har ingen aning om va du pratar om nu men ok jag förstår att det inte är saker som riktigt lämpar sig för IKEA-saker ;)
<Haffe> Ett lack är väl bara 5u eller något sådant?
<amelia> spacebug-: U = 1 rackenhet, vilket är lite drygt 1 tum.
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Haffe> Ok, 8U verkar det som.
<kodein> 1U är väl närmre 4 cm?
<Haffe> lite intressant att rackchassin verkar så dyra.
<Haffe> Det borde inte vara allt för svårt att tillverka dem.
<kodein> 4.5cm
<amelia> kodein: ah just det, knappt 2 tum är det ju, doh.
<Haffe> Undrar om man kan göra om sitt lackbord till en dubbelottoman.
<kodein> du får in ca 7U i ett lackrack
<Haffe> Min källa säger nästan 9u.
<cptblood> står ju 9U i den länken spacebug- postade
<kodein> hmm, jo iofs
<kodein> jag skulle få in ett 4U till, ja
<kodein> det är synd att benen inte är lite längre, då hade jag kunna stoppa in mina ultra10:or under
<amelia> själva storleken är väl inte så mycket problemet som vikten kanske...
<amelia> gamla alphaservrar är ordentligt gjorda.
<kodein> trots att det är lackad papp så klarar de rätt mycket belastning, faktiskt.
<amelia> sen är ju poängen visserligen att jag vill stapla på höjden för att de ska ta mindre plats. känns som själva borden i sig tar en hel del plats i anspråk i förhållande till ett rackskåp
<xyzp> hej
<kodein> nå, om man gör på rätt sätt iaf.
<xyzp> nu kommer jag med en fråga :)
<kodein> jag gjorde såhär: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/random/lackrack.png skruvade ihop två bord och staplar skrotet mellan där.
<kodein> xyzp: det gör du ju inte alls
<xyzp> jo
<kodein> nä
<kodein> hade du ställt frågan istället så hade den varit ställd
<kodein> nu har du bara deklarerat att du i framtiden kanske tänkt ställa nån fråga
<kodein> vi hade varit färdiga nu om du bara ställt den...
<xyzp> hur tar man sig från /home/user> til  My Documents/ ?
<kodein> cd My\ Documents
<xyzp> cd My Documents/   funkar inte men bra från home å user
<Haffe> cd "My Documents"
<kodein> omformulera
<xyzp> ayh bockar kodein
<kodein> cd My\ Documents
<kodein> notera backslashen.
<xyzp> ok
<Haffe> xyzp: Annars kan du bara skriva My trycka på tab
<xyzp> ok Haffe
<Haffe> Fint att det finns alltid minst två sätt att göra det :)
<kodein> undrar om det finns nåt sätt att städa som inte inbegriper ansträngning
<cahoot> rut-avdrag
<Haffe> kodein: Tror inte det.
<cahoot> minimera bostadsyta och ägodelar/möblemang
<Kurdistan> spacebug det verkar bara jag och du som känner någon skillnad
<Kurdistan> :P
<xyzp> y Documents/bin> $SHELL radio
<xyzp> radio: radio: cannot execute binary file  vad gör jag för fel?
<kodein> vad är radio?
<Norrland_jr> xyzp: hur ser ditt script ut?
<saba> xyzp: vad säger "file radio"?
<xyzp> vänta
<xyzp> detta är början bara, det blir så långt om jag tar med hela #!/bin/bash
<xyzp> echo ""
<xyzp> echo""
<xyzp> echo " 1 -> NRJ"
<xyzp> echo " 2 -> Studio 107.5"
<xyzp> echo " 3 -> 107.1 Vinyl"
<xyzp> echo " 4 -> The Voice"
<xyzp> echo " 5 -> Mix Megapol Radio City Göteborg"
<Norrland_jr> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<saba> xyzp: om du har #!/bin/bash på första raden så gissar jag att din $SHELL är felsatt, kör chmod u+x radio och ./radio istället
<saba> det första för att ge din user permission att köra radio som en binär fil, det andra för att köra radio.
<saba> alternativt source radio.
<peetra> Äh, Kurdistan åp jag går om varandra på IRC. :P
<Philip5> peetra: stackare ;)
<Philip5> måste vara jobbigt
<Philip5> :P
<antii> Philip5: ._.
<Philip5> antii
<cptblood> helt ot: men är de nån som vet hur man får isär ett Lacie 3.5" externt kabinett?
<cptblood> ser inga skruvhål?
<virtuald> leta efter klistremärken och pluppar
<virtuald> kan va under fötter
<kodein> använd slägga
<cptblood> inget under tassarna, å inga pluppar heller
<cptblood> kodein: bra tips, men hade tänkt använda disken inuti :p
<Haffe> cptblood: Har du några gummifötter?
<coobra> hmms
<kodein> var försiktig och använd slägga.
<cptblood> gummifötterna borta, var bara gummifötter
<Haffe> cptblood: One of the problems was to open the box. As I read on the comments on this site, thin plastic should be used. That’s the way indeed, but still it took me a long time without damaging the box.
<Haffe> Turn your box upside down, take your VISA and stick it between the alu bottom plate and the plastic case. Try to feel where the clips are; however: these are not symmetric at both sides. On the long sides there are 4 clips and on the small side where the power adaptor should go, another clip can be found. This clip can be used to put some tension on the plate (using a screw driver) when one side has been released.
<kodein> det är väl två plåtbitar som är ihopbockade, tryck in en skruvmejsel och bänd lite försiktigt
<cptblood> hela chsasit är i plåt dock
<cptblood> well, what do you know
<cptblood> 2 diskar i fanskapet :p
<cptblood> fått bort ena kortsidan, men vetefan hur jag får ut diskarna, verkar vara skruvade inifrån
<Haffe> Är det inte hakar på utsidan som du drar upp med ett kreditkort då?
<VATT2> Nu har jag ett problem. Har installerat lubuntu. Sen klickade jag på knappen "starta om", när man OS:et sa att man skulle göra det. Sen ser det bara ut så här nu http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3835/93445809.png
<cptblood> kreditkort gör inte mkt nytta här, ungefär som å använda en plastgaffel för å gräva sig igenom kinesiska muren :p
<cptblood> fanskapet gjorde så jag började blöda med, vassa kanter :p
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> försök med en stekspade? eller leta upp instruktioner för din modell
<virtuald> eller degskrapa
<cptblood> alltså de krävs något brutalt för å få upp detta fanskap
<virtuald> vatt2: vad händer om du trycker enter?
<cptblood> usch, virtual machines
<VATT2> virtuald: Inget
<cptblood> skicka ctrl+alt+del kommandot?
<VATT2> Det är inte programet som är fel på. Hade samma "problem" med Virtualbox.
<VATT2> Men då startar jag om. Dataron har inte hängt sej.
<cptblood> den ska ju göra en omstart säger den ju?
<VATT2> ja, men så var det i virtualbox okscå.
<virtuald> vatt2: det ser ut som du skickat ctrl-alt-del-kommandot…
<VATT2> jo, men det har jag inte :P Hmm...lubuntu...kanske är mera värt med ubuntu då
<VATT2> Varför talas det sällan om CPU i linux, men ofta om RAM. I Windows så talas det mycket om RAM och CPU.
<VATT2> systemkrav syftar jag på nu
<virtuald> ram är viktigare
<virtuald> ofta
<virtuald> cpu:n idlar ju mest när man kör desktop ändå…
<VATT2> Systemkrav på ubunyu
<virtuald> kan va bra o ha mer än minsta möjliga cacheminne i cpu:n :>
<virtuald> men klart, sitter man och gör krävande grejer som 3d-grafik, kompileringar, kör någon server med lite belastning, så behöver man cpu också
<VATT2> Tror jag testar xubuntu
<virtuald> 8]
<VATT2> Hur räknar man i CPU? Om man har ett OS som kräver 1ghz. Sen ett spel som kräver 1 ghz. Sen har man en processor som är på 1.5ghz. Klarar den av den då? Eller räknar man 1ghz + 1ghz?
<virtuald> spelets krav räknar in os:et
<VATT2> Hur menar du?
<virtuald> det går inte att sparera ut spelets krav från det totala kravet, eller det kanske går, men det är onödigt och förvirrande
<virtuald> separera
<virtuald> de vill ju inte att alla ska klaga på dem
<kodein> de har ju liasom räknat in operativsystemet i spelets systemkrav...
<VATT2> Okok. Xubuntu håller jag på fixa nu. Skulle den ge lika låga systemkrav om den hade samma desktop theme som lubuntu?
<virtuald> ja… du kan istallera lubuntu-desktop på vilken ubuntu som helst (eller någon av de andra alternativen)
<VATT2> okej. Kanske installerar win95 desktop theme på xubuntu. Så naaajs :)
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> ett tag kom flera linuxdistributioner med fvwm95, alltså fönsterhanteraren fvwm med win95-tema… fast man hade nog flera att välja på… det va på 90-talet :)
<VATT2> fvwm95 är inte lika bra som QVWM
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> fvwm ska iaf va väldigt konfigurerbart
<VATT2> kan testa fvwm95 då den är lite nyare och kändare. QVWM's sista uppdatering kommer från år 2002.
<VATT2> Fast FVWM95's senaste uppdatering är från 2003.
<virtuald> o.o
<VATT2> Ha! Xubuntu fungerar att installera. Inte Lubuntu :P
<VATT2> Fast nu kör jag textbaserat och ska kompilimera en scr tar.tgz QVWM.
<VATT2> Är det sant att Ubuntu kräver 512 mb i RAM som minisystemkrav?
<barzam> VATT2: ja nåt sånt
<VATT2> Okej.
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<VATT2> Oftast finns dom senaste packterna i systemhanterar, eller vad den heter. Jag kör sudo apt-get install qvwm. Men det fungerar inte. Hur man man kolla om det paketet finns för jag såg att qvwm fanns på ubuntu.com
<barzam> "fungerar inte"?
<cahoot> aptitude search qvwm?
<VATT2> okok, tack
<lilleman72> Im back :D
<lilleman72> jag startade servern med screen -A -m -d -S hlds ./hlds_run -game cstrike -autoupdate +maxplayers 20 +map de_dust2.....hur kan man se servern från consollen??
<lilleman72> och servern SYNS
<lilleman72> :D
<barzam> du menar reattacha screenen?
<VATT2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/qvwm Den finns här men inte på aptitude search qvwm
<lilleman72> barzam:  ja jag tror det
<barzam> VATT2: kanske måste uppdatera paken först
<cahoot> kör du dapper?
<barzam> lilleman72: jag kör alltid screen -D -R så får jag upp den detachade
<cahoot> anars kan den ju vara övergiven
<lilleman72> barzam:  i starten?
<lilleman72> screen -A -m -d -S -D -R  hlds ./hlds_run -gaxxx  e det så du menar?
<barzam> nej jag sshar in och skriver det
<barzam> bara screen -D -R
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> hur dödar jag servern?
<barzam> shutdown
<lilleman72> kill hlds_run?
<barzam> eller vad menar du?
<VATT2> cahoot: Nej jag kör xubuntu 10.01
<VATT2> 10.10
<barzam> vill du att programmet avslutas?
<lilleman72> ja
<barzam> ctrl-c funkar oftast
<lilleman72> lr måste jag döda PID?
<cahoot> VATT2: länken du visade säger att qvwm fanns för dapper - måste vara flera år sed
<lilleman72> barzam:  nej ctrl - c funakr inte
<VATT> jo, men borde den inte finnas för 10.10 då?
<cahoot> VATT2: nej varför måste den det?
<barzam> lilleman72: förklara vad du vill göra
<lilleman72> stänga hlds
<VATT> cahoot: aja, då installerar jag den från source :)
<lilleman72> lägga in kommandot du sa så jag kan se
<cahoot> VATT2: den är nog utan maintainer/övergiven/obsolet
<lilleman72> sen vill jag även ha fart på hlds när jag startar datorn
<lilleman72> utan att skriva kommandot
<barzam> lilleman72: skriv screen -D -R och skriv sedan in hdls osv och tryck enter
<lilleman72> ty
<lilleman72> så ja :D
<barzam> lilleman72: har du nån bra .screenrc?
<VATT> Då måste jag installera ett program som kan öppna scr.rpm filer.
<lilleman72> barzam: ?
<lilleman72> vad e det?=
<barzam> lilleman72: inställningar till screen
<lilleman72> jag sitter med putty
<lilleman72> jag e NOOB på linus åxå
<barzam> lilleman72: du kan få min, och sen kan du lätt ändra, hold on
<lilleman72> barzam:  ok
<barzam> lilleman72: kör wget "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1526830/.screenrc" och spara den i den hemmapp
<lilleman72> barzam:  det verkar inte att funka med det commandot du gav mig
<lilleman72> barzam:  ska jag vara som root lr vanlig anv?
<barzam> lilleman72: vanlig användare
<lilleman72> ok måste logga om då
<lilleman72> kan man göra det utana tt starta om putty?
<barzam> du måste logga in igen
<lilleman72> när man loggar in..kommer man rakt in i home?
<barzam> ja
<madbear> straight in!
<madbear> GET OUT!!
<lilleman72> ska jag skapa en katalog innan?
<barzam> nej det är en fil som ska ligga i hemmappen
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> sen då?
<lilleman72> barzam:
<barzam> sen startar du screen -D -R
<VATT> Om jag har en tar.gz fil. Hur installerar jag den då? Måste jag packa upp den, eller kan man direkt installera den?
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> men hlds ligger under root anv
<barzam> lilleman72: använd sudo
<lilleman72> ok
<barzam> lilleman72: det är bättre att inte tillåta root att logga in med ssh
<lilleman72> men jag kör inte ssh
<barzam> använde du inte putty sa du?
<coobra> putty är en sshklient ?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> så det gör han nor
<lilleman72> ja jo iofs
<coobra> nog*
<lilleman72> en annan fråga
<coobra> fråga inte att fråga
<barzam> lilleman72: det bra med screen är att programmen inte stängs ner när du stänger fönstret, och du kan a flera saker öppna i ett fönster
<coobra> kör på ba
<barzam> lilleman72: du byter mellan screen-fönster med följande kombination: tryck ctrl sedan a sedan siffra
<lilleman72> jag har ju installerat hlds som root och jag fick kommandot så jag skulle kunna köra hlds från min anv.......men vad e kommandot för att ge ALLA rättigheter till hlds mapen?
<barzam> använd sudo istället
<lilleman72> så jag kan sitta på server & vara inlogad i X och ändra mina ini samt lägga till filer
<lilleman72> barzam:  nej tack...
<barzam> alltså sudo + kommando låter din användare köra alla program och göra ändringar
<lilleman72> sitter i X på servern
<lilleman72> ska prova min server lite snabbt
<VATT> "c++ compiler cannot create executables"
<cahoot> installerat build-essential?
<VATT> vet inte vad det är.
<VATT> Laddade ner denna länk http://www.csg.is.titech.ac.jp/~kourai/qvwm/archive/qvwm/binary/qvwm-1.1.12-1.src.rpm
<barzam> VATT: installera det paketet för att kunna kompilera osv
<VATT> Sen packade jag upp så det blev bara tar.gz. Packade upp tar.gz och gjorde ./configure.
<VATT> Sudo apt-get install build-essentail fungear inte :P Jag är rott.
<VATT> root
<cahoot> stava rätt
<cahoot> var inte root om du ändå använder sudo
<VATT> för att?
<cahoot> var inte root om du tänker kompilera
<cahoot> var inte root
<VATT> när jag kompilera så skriver jag bara ./configure.
<barzam> var inte root när du kompilerar
<VATT> Så så brukar jag oftast köra sudo när jag är root.
<cahoot> ju mer du jobbar som root desto större sannolikhet att du skjuter dig i foten
<VATT> Haha, jag har inget vapen så det är lugnt :)
<cahoot> linux är vapnet
<cahoot> en felskriven makefil kan ställa till det för root
<VATT> haha, jag vet vad ni menar. Skulle bara spela med.
<cahoot> eller 'i roots händer'
<barzam> jag blir nervös när folk kör med sina rootkonton sådär :)
<VATT> ./configure: 459: Cannot create :P
<VATT> Sytemet är nyinstallerat
<cahoot> för att du packat upp som root skulle jag gissa
<maxjezy> mo-root is the shit
<VATT> Hmm, vad ska man göra då :P Haha
<Haffe> Kan man röka morötter?
<cahoot> det går säkert bra
<cahoot> enrisrökt morot
<Haffe> Snorta blekselleri.
<barzam> riv dem och torka kanske?
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/e1ncNkE8 där är min logg på programet.
<VATT> Så här står det nu "./configure: lex: command not found configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up "
<maxjezy> Haffe, rök lite salvia istället
<VATT> Hmm, har fixat bison och flex. Nu kräver den X11. Jag har iallafall gått vidare :)
<Haffe> VATT: Två steg framåt, 1,5 steg bakåt?
<poller> Jag har en fråga, för en gångs skull!
<poller> Jag har två entry i min crypttab, med samma passphrase för båda devices
<poller> Kan jag få den att inte be om lösenordet två gånger? :)
<poller> Vid boot
<VATT> Haffe: Nja, nu kräver den endast X11 :P Det är något med grafik. Men vad ska jag installera jag kör install x11 men den vill inte :P Finns inte.
<virtuald> poller: om du ändrar startscriptet
<Haffe> VATT: Pröva x11-devel eller liknande.
<poller> virtuald: Vet du vilket det är?
<Haffe> Jag kommer inte riktigt ihåg vad paketet heter.
<VATT> Det paketet finns inte haffe
<virtuald> poller: nej… find /etc/ -not -type d -exec grep -H cryptsetup '{}' \;
<virtuald> poller: kan ge några förslag…
<poller> Höll precis på med det, fast jag gjorde det lätt för mig
<virtuald> :>
<poller> grep -r crypttab *
<virtuald> fast grep -r brukar fastna
<VATT> Är det "karmic" man ska installera http://packages.ubuntu.com/sv/karmic/x11/
<Haffe> VATT: Karmic är ett släpp av ubuntu.
<VATT> Oj ;)
<Haffe> Jag tycker förövrigt att 11.04 borde ha hetat naught narwhal.
<Haffe> Naughty Narwhal.
<VATT> Men om nu QVWM kräver X11, men X11 finns inte som paket. Vad ska man installera då?
<Norrland_jr> det är inte xorg du vill ha då?
<VATT> kanske är xorg som ska installeras. Men då borde det stå xorg istället för X11, rätt logiskt :P
<virtuald> haffe: och jag tycker maverick borde hetat manic manatee (sjöko)
<Haffe> :)
<VATT> nope
<virtuald> vatt: men det är ju x version 11… och det har inte alltid varit xorg
<VATT> Checking for XopenDisplay in -lx11...no
<VATT> Checking for X....no
<virtuald> :>
<kodein> narwhal narwhal, swimming in the ocean
<virtuald> du behöver -dev-paket
<VATT> Sen kommer Uncle Sam upp på rutan och säger "I want YOU to install X11"
<VATT> -del-paketet?
<virtuald> nej
<kodein> dev
<virtuald> -dev
<virtuald> för development
<VATT> -dev endast?
<virtuald> libx11-dev osv
<VATT> okej ska testa
<virtuald> kolla scriptet vad det letar efter
<virtuald> om du instellerar apt-file kan du söka efter filer i paket som på packages.ubuntu.com
<VATT> Men det står ju i terminalen vad den vill ha. I detta fall är det X11 :P
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> men det står inte vad paketen heter, det behöver inte alltid va samma
<VATT> Okej, den ville ha libx11-dev :)
<virtuald> bara?
<virtuald> saknas sällan bara en dep
<VATT> Nej, jag ska printa en screen så får du se :)
<kodein> aptitude build-dep <foo> för att få dependencies för foo installerade.
<VATT> <foo> ?
<VATT> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1017/16137018.png
<virtuald> namn på ett binärpaket
<kodein> foo är en metavariabel.
<VATT> så t.ex. aptitude build-dep <Xpm> ?
<Norrland_jr> inga <>
<kodein> fast utan vinkelparenteser då
<VATT> okej
<kodein> vad är det du ska bygga?
<VATT> QVWM
<VATT> Den säger "Need Xpm Library"
<kodein> libxpm
<kodein> heter det.
<kodein> nu är ju det du ska bygga inget som finns i repot, antar jag, så då får du ju installera biblioteken som behövs manuellt.
<VATT> Ja typ. Det är mycket....no och.....yes checkningar :P
<poller> virtuald: Den använder plymouth för password-prompt, som den pipear rätt in i cryptsetup. Så det skulle vara om man kunde få den att spara undan lösenordet i en variabel för att sedan testa först på nästkommande.
<poller> Men ärligt talat, finns det inget lättare sätt så tjänar jag nog mer tid på att skriva lösenordet två gånger :)
<virtuald> :>
<poller> Jag hoppades på en TRY_SAME_PASS="true"
<poller> :-]
 * virtuald skriver hela tiden script som jag har mindre nytta av än om jag hade upprepat samma sak eller liknande några gånger
<poller> Jo, den avvägningen kan vara svår ibland.
<poller> Men det här fallet är solklart, då jag bootar om den maskinen kanske en gång i månaden :)
<virtuald> det är ju rätt ofta, jag hade gjort det
<poller> :)
<poller> Gonatt, och tack för hjälpen :)
<VATT> Så där ja! Nu kör man make och låter texten rulla :)
<VATT> Men nu kommer detta problem /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/qvwm': Permission denied
<VATT> Det var nar jag korde make install
<virtuald> make install ska du köra som root
<VATT> okej, da vet man det.
<VATT> Det star system.qvwmrc to ~/.qvwmrc and customize it as you like. Men vada. System.qvwmscr mappen finns inte
<VATT> nvm
<VATT> ~/.qvwmrc  visst ar det en mapp i / som heter qvwm
<VATT> varfor ~ och .
<VATT> och /
<kodein> ~/ är din hemkatalog
<kodein> .foo är en dold fil som heter foo
<kodein> ofta använt för konfigurationsfiler
<virtuald> rc=runtime configuration
<gorgo_> :)
<VATT> Sa da ska jag bara skapa en mapp som heter qvwmrc i /
<VATT> sen lagga system.qvwmrc i den mappen
<kodein> INTE I /!
<kodein> I ~/
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> och det skulle va en FIL som skulle hela .qvwmrc inte qvwmrc
<VATT> sa ~/ ar /home
<kodein> NEJ
<kodein> det är /home/DITTUSERNAME/
<VATT> okej, da kan jag lika garna skapa en mappa i /home/xubuntu/
<VATT> som heter qvwmrc
<kodein> om din användare heter xubuntu, JA!
<kodein> som heter .qvwmrc!!!
<VATT> okok 8D
<VATT> okej, punkten ar alltsa viktig.
<kodein> korrekt.
<VATT> hur gor man mappen synlig infor terminal
<kodein> ls -a
<VATT> Jag har skapat .qvwmrc Men nar jag skriver cd .qvwmrc sa finns mappen inte
<Norrland_jr> VATT: .qvwmrc är en fil
<Norrland_jr> eller
<VATT> jag skrev bara mkdir
<Norrland_jr> okey
<VATT> mkdir .qvwmrc
<Norrland_jr> står du i rätt mapp då?
<lilleman72_> hur kan jag ge användare läs & skrivrättigheter på en specifik map?
<kodein> man chmod
<lilleman72_> man?
<lilleman72_> manuell?
<VATT> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7786/98407802.png
<VATT> Sa ser det ut
<roster> Hej, jag är ny på Ubuntu. Vad rekommenderar ni för antivirus-program?
<kodein> .qvwmrc är ju en fil. det går inte cd:a till en fil
<kodein> jag rekommenderar antivirusprogrammet "inget alls"
<kodein> har du en mailserver och vill skanna inkommande mail rekommenderar jag dock "clamav"
<roster> Okej
<roster> Inget anti-spyeware heller?
<virtuald> roster: jag rekommenderar sunt förnuft som ersättnign
<roster> Okej, tack.
<VATT> OKej, men hur ska jag 'Copy system.qvwmrc to ~/.qvwmrc and customize it as you like. '
<VATT> cp kommandot ar det anda jag vet som passar in dar
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-16
<nikihr> godkväll
<lag^> nikihr: Alltid vaken! :P
<Coffe> morrn
<kodein> äntligen måndag!
<kodein> WOOO HOOO
<Coffe> kodein,  du e söt du
<kodein> takk
<Coffe> orginal sshd_config file till 8.04  något som har ?
<larsemil> idag är inte vilken dag som helst
<larsemil> idag är en helt speciell dag
<Coffe> larsemil,  va trevligt
<larsemil> idag är nämligen HeMan s födelsedag!
<larsemil> hurra hurra hurra!
<Coffe> ja så är det ja
<Coffe> grattis farbror HeMan
<kodein> hur gammal blir farbror?
<antii> 304
<Barre> Coffe: openssh-server_4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 http://pastebin.com/D430cDsD
<Coffe> Barre, tack
<andol> HeMan: Grattis!
<Barre> HeMan: öhöhöhöh.... ha den äran
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2012/01/16/tieto_vnx5700/
<Barre> larsemil: stackarna
<larsemil> men så stor dataloss för att en cache är nere.
<Barre> det är inte så konsitigt. nu är det mer ett Tier snarare än en cache, men jag kan m.h.a. en whiteboard förklara vad som troligen hänt och varför konsekvenserna blir så stora
<jolaren1> Så sjukt talanglöst att glömma bort vilken port jag bytte ssh till
<jolaren> vad använder ni era servrar till?
<amelia> jolaren: datar lite. :)
<Barre> fil, web, databas, mail, övervakning, lek
<jolaren> jag leker mest med mina, amelia jag satte en av mina två servrar på en annan plats nu! :) så har 2x dedikerade linor (100/100) utan egentligen nå vettigt där
<jolaren> utöver htpc/irssi/transmission-daemon
<jolaren> google cloud används såklart fast det är knappast server relaterat
<jolaren> Barre: sftp?
<jolaren> jag fick hjärtattack i dagarna när jag trodde att min htpc blivit genomträngd, känns inte helt säkert med vanlig ftp
<jolaren> gillar att ssha från den ena burken till den andra, känns som ökad säkerhet
<amelia> ökad säkerhet får man genom att dra ur nätverkskabeln..
<Barre> jolaren: nae... nfs,smb, cifs
<andol> jolaren: Hade du confat dina servrar med puppet så hade det bara varit att titta i recepten efter vilken port du valt :)
<larsemil> jolaren: nmap!?
<spixx> Morrn!
<jolaren1> har installerat transmission daemon gui remote men jag kan inte för mitt liv logga in
<Barre> Coffe: *suck*, jag försöker integrera fusino-schema, följer denna guide ( http://www.fusiondirectory.org/en/documentation/admin_installation/schema_installation) men det stannar liksom vid "Integration of Schema", vad gör jag för fel :7
<Barre> s/fusino/fusion/
<Coffe> Barre,  ska kolla .  #fusiondirector
<Coffe> du har slängt in ldap-utils ?
<jolaren> kanske ska starta om servern bara
<jolaren> Får upp inloggningsrutan.. jag kör via en ssh tunnel för att få upp loginrutan
<jolaren> vet inte vart det slår fel
<Barre> Coffe: jupps. det är installerat
<Barre> nåja, jag skall hämta ut mitt nya pass nu... ses senare
<jolaren> Såhär ser configen ut, om någon kan titta
<jolaren> http://pastebin.ca/2103500
<jolaren> Och det är ipn som sätter käppar i hjulen
<jolaren> http://pastebin.ca/2103501
<jolaren> Sådär, fick till allt nu =)
<jolaren> FÃ¥r dock permission errors
<jolaren> dd
<lag^> Jaha
<jolaren> har kört chmod 777 /home/joel/filer/filer men får ändå permission denied
<jolaren> chmod och chown 777 ./*
<jolaren> 115       9181     1  1 14:01 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/transmission-daemon --c                  onfig-dir /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info
<jolaren> 115, det är då root?
<antii> jolaren: gåre inge bra
<jolaren> Näää
<jolaren> :D
<jolaren> dumt att ändra permissions
<jolaren> utan o tänka först
<arand_> ~ är vanligtvis 644, btw, samt 600 för .gnupg/ till exempel
<arand_> Du har gjort typ "sudo chown -R ~ $USER" right?
<arand_> $USER:$USER kanske tillochmed
<bamsefar> Vem fan har 644 på sin hemkatalog? :O
<kodein> anarkisten krister
<arand_> Debian/Ubuntu som default...
<jolaren> jag vill att alla mina users ska kunna skriva här /home/joel/filer/filer
<jolaren> använder ssh för att ladda ner saker via transmission
<lag^> filer/filer ser suspekt ut, eller är det bara jag? O.o
<jolaren> men får permissions eror
<jolaren> lag^ heter inte så
<lag^> jamen
<lag^> randomfil/randomfil
<lag^> whatever..
<lag^> filer ligger i kataloger?
<jolaren> jag skrev det där nu för att demonstrera
<jolaren> men förlåt, det var ett dåligt exempel
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> Jag tyckte bara det såg udda ut
<jolaren> /home/lag/naturdokumentar/
<lag^> reagerade på det helt enkelt.
<lag^> meh
 * lag^ ska va tyst :<
<jolaren> om du är duktig på permissions får du gärna hojta
<jolaren> ;=
<kodein> arand_: man brukar väl vilja ha execute på sin hemkatalog iaf, så att man kan titta i den?
<arand_> Mjo, 755 på foldrar och 644 på filer, sant...
<jolaren> men om jag vill att alla mina users ska kunna skriva dit
<jolaren> hur gör jag det?
<jolaren> chmod 777/chown 777 hjälper inte
<lag^> jolaren: Dum fråga kanske men, har du testat att köra chmod som sudo?
<lag^> sudo chmod?
<arand_> chown 777 ?!  s/777/$USER:$USER/
<jolaren> ..
<jolaren> sudo chmod 777 /home/dir/dir/dir och sen sudo chown 777 sammadir
<jolaren> user är inte menat att jag ska ändra eller hur? utan user är en variabel för alla users?
<kodein> lieber Gott in Himmel
<arand_> Är du säker på add din user heter "777"?
<arand_> *att
<lag^> Varför chown? Då ändrar du ju bara vem som ska äga? eller va? Jag är lost½
<lag^> när jag ändrar på filrättigheter så kör jag sudo chmod bara
<lag^> sudo chmod 777 /vägen/till/filen
<arand_> Om man har chownat till 777 kan det vara ide att fixa det...
<lag^> Ja..
<lag^> fattar inte varför han slängde dit en chown ;o
<jolaren> hjälp mig att hjälpa mig själv!
<jolaren> "en idé att fixa det" säger inte mig något
<lag^> jolaren: Har du kört chown något? kör chown igen, fast ändra från 777 till den användare som var från början ;o Så om det var du, så ändrar du till jolaren?
<lag^> för nu har ju ju ändrat vem som äger filen, från användare till annan användare (som heter 777)
<lag^> som most likely inte finns.
<jolaren> gjorde det till joel
<lag^> och joel är en användare som finns?
<jolaren> ja.
<jolaren> FÃ¥r fortfarande permissions errros
<lag^> så kör bara sudo chmod 777 /vägen/till/filen
<jolaren> och filerna med -r eller /*?
<lag^> Varför?
<lag^> ska du ändra rättigheter på en hel katalog eller en enstaka fil?
<jolaren> hel katalog
<lag^> så kör sudo chmod /vägen/till/katalog
<lag^> eller
<lag^> hm, nu blev jag osäker
<spixx> chmod user:group /path/to/dir -R
<spixx> **chown
<spixx> men varför köra 777?
<spixx> vad försöker du göra?
<jolaren> Jag vill att min transmission gui ska kunna spotta ner filer utan felmedelanden
<spixx> ah, vilken typ av GUI? Web?
<jolaren> trans
<jolaren> yes
<jolaren> suttit i flera timmar nu, får dampe.
<spixx> Notera att du måste köra chmod -R USER:GROUP dvs den användare transmissions daemon har?=
<spixx> sedan räcker det med 755 på upload mappen
<spixx> notera att detta kan vara /var/lib/php/sessions eller dylik mapp
<spixx> beroende på vilken typ av språk daemonen kör
<jolaren> suck
<spixx> Men gissar att den nyttjar apache?
<spixx> så kolla i /var/lib/apache/
<spixx> så bör du hitta foldern at least :)
<jolaren> tackar spixx...
<spixx> :P om det hjälpte så varsågod
<jolaren> ger lite upp, hållt på i några timmar nu.. först krånglade whitelisten sen nästa sen nästa sen nästa..
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Har du problem på ubuntu?
<jolaren> lite
<jolaren> försöker få mitt gui att låta mig ladda ner, har fungerat fint förrut
<jolaren> men vill sig inte väl
<jolaren> skriker snart :D
<jolaren> Något får transmission att dö, antagligen för att den inte kan ladda rättigheter
<jolaren> ska försöka köra en reboot
<jolaren> se vad som händer
<jolaren> Error: Permission denied (/home/joel/torrenter/filmer/namn.namn)
<Markslap> Du har inga rättigheter då.
<Markslap> Du har antagligen skapat mappen som root eller liknande.
<jolaren> och då är det kört?
<jolaren> kan flytta mappen
<spixx> jolaren: är det daemonen som säger det?
<jolaren> fick igång allt
<spixx> ah nice :)
<jolaren> nu ska jag hem från jobbet
<jolaren> pz grabbs
<lag^> <- ingen grabb :\
<spixx> lol
<lag^> *känner sig utanför*
<Unk1> Någon som har erfarenhet av FreeRadius + Cisco AÁA Radius?
<Philip5> HeMan: btw, har du slagit till på någon mer router med openwrt?
<Coffe> Philip5,  stör inte HeMan .. han gråter.. han fyller år idag.. gammal nu ju :P
<Philip5> Coffe: så pass? kanske man skulle ändra i topic då
<Coffe> Philip5,  kunde vara ett tips
<Philip5> han fyller krisår men har han tur kanske han får vad han behöver... en rolig router han kan labba med
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Grattis på ålderdomsdagen HeMan! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<Philip5> Coffe: så där
<Coffe> bra
<Coffe> :)
<Philip5> Coffe: har du tvingats gratta honom irl??
<Diffen> Hallå, jag har en ubuntu server installerad på en typ av hårdvara och jag tänkte flytta disken till en helt ny typ av hårdvara. Är det möjligt eller blir det till att installera om allt igen på den nya?
<Coffe> Philip5,  tyvärr inte
<Philip5> Diffen: med lite tur kan det gå bra
<Diffen> Philip5: ok turen beror på liknande hw eller vad grundas den på? :D
<Philip5> Diffen: du får nog skriva om grub mot disken så den hittar boot
<Diffen> Där försvann turen :D
<Philip5> Diffen: mer tur att det inte får spel av modlerna som laddas
<Philip5> Diffen: varför försvann den där?
<Diffen> Har inte de kunskaperna för att fippla med det och jag vet i fan om jag törs göra det. Känns nästan som en om installation på den nya lådan och sedan flytta data är det som är lättast. Eller hur mycket jobb är det med att skriva i grub?
<Philip5> inte alls svårt. bara att följa någon guide för grub recovery
<nikihr> gokväll
<Philip5> nikihr: kan man säga så efter gårdagens handbollsmatch? är det inte en kväll att sörja ikväll??
<nikihr> Philip5: missade den igår tyvärr, var i nya lägenheten och fixade hela dagen
<Philip5> aha
<nikihr> läste att det blev storstryk?
<nikihr> eller nåt
<Philip5> ja det var ju en match med rätt mycket känslor så på så sätt var det ju kul
<Philip5> nej vi spelade lika med dem, en poäng var
<nikihr> mot?
<Philip5> makedonien
<nikihr> haha oj
<Philip5> massor med utvisningar i båda lagen och vi gjorde några riktiga tabbar
<Philip5> ledde väl med 4 mål 5-6 min innan slut på matchen och tappade det men hade legat under med några bollar nästan hela matchen annars
<nikihr> dåligt
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> sverige spelar alltid sämst i matcher där de inte kan anses som underdog utan ska bara vinna och ta hem
<Philip5> även om vi kämpade så var matchen aldrig riktigt på våra vilkor
<nikihr> :/
<fr33r1d3> Mitt spotify krashar i Ubuntu 12.04. NÃ¥n mer med samma problem?
<antii> :P
<realubot> lag^: Vet du vad skillnaden mellan en katalog och en mapp är?
<yeager> realubot, katalog kallas det i terminalen och mapp är den grafiska representationen av en katalog
<yeager> folder = mapp, directory = katalog
<realubot> yeager: Det vet jag väl. Jag testade bara lag^.
<yeager> vet inte vem lag^ är :)
<realubot> yeager: Har du inte koll på folket i kanalen?
<R2D21> Ikonen för teemwiewer försvinner ur startmenyn då man startar om. Installerar man om paketet kommer den fram igen...
<realubot> R2D21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499880
<R2D21> Undrar vart socket 775 maxar FSB ligger på ca 1168
<kodein> ok
<R2D21> Det är jobbigt att sambons maskin är snabbare än min...
<kodein> min nya 200 var långsammare än den i affären. polarns mmx går snabbare i quake
<R2D21> kodein, Sambons budgetdator är nu uppe i 3,76Ghz!
<kodein> ok
<R2D21> kodein, Köpte en tvåkärng E6700 (3,2) för billig peng då socket 775 fasades ut på lokala pc butiken.
<kodein> ok
<Barre> Coffe: smått frustrerande... Missing required object class 'gosaObject'!  när jag försöker konfigurera, om jag installerar gosa och gosa-scheme så vill det paketet ta bort fusion directory... moment 22.. eller bara sbs
<phibxr> Barre, 'gosa' låter som en IKEA-produkt. "sudo apt-get install huvudkudden-gosa" :O
<Barre> phibxr: göteborgare? =)
<phibxr> Barre, Haha, nej. Köpenhamnare. :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Squarism> Philip5, yo!
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Squarism> va ett tag sen man såg till dig
<Squarism> kan ngn prova att köra curl http://81.235.61.31:1842/status/appnexus
<Philip5> Squarism: jag har varit här. nog du som varit borta ;)
<Squarism> kanske.. jag har iofs kollat om du va på några gånger o du inte varit det!
<Barre> Coffe: yey!!!! uppe och rullar....
<Squarism> ...min curl ska returnera en "1"
<Philip5> Squarism: här har jag varut men inte spelat lika mycket CoH
<Squarism> oh ok
<Squarism> jag tog en pause från coh, men nu är jag igång igen
<Philip5> Squarism: min firefox returnerar 1
<Squarism> finfint
<Philip5> Squarism: bara curl och adress ger inget
<Squarism> inte ens en etta?
<Philip5> inte "curl http://81.235.61.31:1842/status/appnexus" iaf men det kanske krävs någon parameter?
<Squarism> -i
<Squarism> kanske?
<Philip5> det ger: HTTP/1.1 200 OK > Content-Length: 1
<Squarism> tror du får en "1" på promptraden (svår o se typ =D)
<Squarism> 200 ok är good enough
<Philip5> Content-Length: 1
<Adonai> Ni ser Gud krigar för mig alla krig, jag behöver inte göra något, jag bara öppnar vingarna, flyger som en örn, och följer vindarna. Punktmannen
<Kurdistan> uname -r
<Kurdistan> 3.2.1-test
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vilken hacker du är ;)
<Philip5> fick du ordning på patcharna?
<Kurdistan> jepp, det var någon strul under menuconfig som orsakade att steg två knasa mot slutet.
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> :) nu har man perfekt trimmad kärna
<Kurdistan> med bfs :P
<Philip5> hoppla
<Kurdistan> Philip5, lade du inte också in bfs?
<Philip5> näpp
<Philip5> kör inte med det
<Kurdistan> man märker i alla fall att allt är lite snabbare med bfs
<Kurdistan> dvs programmen svarar snabbare
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du kollat vad bfs är förkortning av? :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur förstod du urea. lösningen med open.c?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha aa. :P
<Philip5> vadå hur förstod?
<Philip5> kollade på koden för att se vad som var galet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ureadahead patchen gav ju fel.
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> hur kom du på lösningen med open.c?
<Kurdistan> jag vill gärna förstå hur du visste att man skulle göra ändringen
<Philip5> som jag sa. läste koden för att se vad patchen gjorde och la till det själv
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) det är över min nivå.
<Kurdistan> 3.4.5 libreoffice ute
<Geraner> Barre: nu fungerar min gamla nick igen! :) gjorde du något? :)
<Barre> Geraner: hehe.. nej, jag bumpade det i op-kanalen.. men jag tog inte bort något ban..
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!!
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-17
<Richiie> Har en snabb fråga om crontab
<Richiie> om man har ett entry i crontab som lyder 5 4   5   */2  *  /path/to/script
<Richiie> kommer den att köras 04:05 var 5e  dag i månaden varannan månad ?
<Barre> amelia: kände mig lite stolt över detta (kategori Computer Hardware), http://ethisphere.com/past-wme-honorees/wme2011/
<Barre> amelia: sen såg jag vilka företag som låg i kategori Computer Software, då var det inte lika häftigt längre :/
<realubot> God morgon.
<whomee_> morrn
<propus> god morgon!
<Barre> morrn
<amelia> Barre: hahaha
<amelia> Barre: bara det faktum att vi inte är med borde ju avskräcka. :P
<realubot> Vilket är det bästa sättet att omvandla .tiff filer till pdf? tiff2pdf?
<einand> bästa är väl att göra tiff till png
<realubot> einand: Varför?
<kodein> bäst hur?
<einand> nä, för jag personligen gillar inte när man blandar bildformat med dokumentformat
<realubot> kodein: Så att pdf-filen ser som mest proffsig ut, typ. Lättläst.
<realubot> einand: Ok, men är inte png ett bildformat?
<einand> det är tiff med
<realubot> Jag har fattat det som att tiff är "bättre" än png. :S
<kodein> "bättre" hur?
<realubot> einand: Du menar alltså att du inte vill ha det i pdf-format ö.h.t.?
<einand> tja, det är ju okomprimerat, så det bör har bättre bild
<einand> fast, bättre. tja det beror väl på
<einand> flac är ju bättre än en mp3a om man ser ljudkvalitestsmässigt, men mp3 är bättre då det tar mindre plats
<realubot> kodein: Jag vill helt enkelt skanna in några dokument och göra dokumenten till en enda pdf-fil. Och jag vill att kvalitén ska se bra ut.
<einand> realubot: bästa är väl att bara dra in den och OCR:a den
<realubot> Vad innebär det att OCR:a då?
<kodein> det kommer ju inte bli vektoriserat
<kodein> men iofs, OCR kan ju funka, beroende på om det enbart är text det handlar om
<einand> fördelen med OCR är att han kan indexera texten och göra den sökbar
<realubot> kodein: Varför ska det bli vektoriserat? Det ska ju bli ett "låst" textformat som ser likadant ut överallt.
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<kodein> det är ju det det INTE blir
<realubot> Det blir det väl om jag gör det till en pdf-fil?
<kodein> men vektorformat ser bra ut i pdf:er, inskannade bilder blir skit
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hur gör man ett riktigt dokument i pdf-format av ett inskannat dokument då?
<realubot> Vet ni inte
<realubot> ?
<kodein> jag brukar gå till kopiatorn och mata in min epostadress, sedan kör jag igenom pappersbunten och vips har jag en pdf-fil i min inkorg
<realubot> kodein: Om du ska göra det hemma med en vanlig random-skanner då?
<realubot> Tar du med dig kopiatorn hem från jobbet över helgen då eller?
<kodein> då skannar jag väl direkt till pdf och mejslar ihop filerna med nåt pdftools
<kodein> men situationen har aldrig inträffat
<nikihr> morrn
<kodein> speciellt iom att jag enbart använder skannern till negativ
<realubot> "When scanning text to send it via E-Mail or so, it comes in handy to have XSane convert the scan to PDF automatically with its copy mode. "
<realubot> Meybe baby.
<realubot> *Maybe
<realubot> Jag får väl köra med tif2pdf då eftersom ni inte har några bättre förslag på hur man skapar bra/snygga pdf:er från en skanner.
<amelia> realubot: kan inte din scanner scanna direkt till pdf och maila dig?
<amelia> eller iaf scanna direkt till pdf.
<realubot> amelia: Nej. Det är en gammal skanner.
<amelia> ok. då är det nog tif2pdf som gäller.
<realubot> amelia: Dessutom skriver jag på ett skript så det är lite för att testa olika trick för att skapa pdf:er av inskannade dokument.
<realubot> Det ska finnas möjlighet att slå ihop pdf:erna till en fil med joinpdf o.s.v.
<realubot> Det kanske är bättre att låta filerna vara i png trots allt.
<amelia> du får googla lite på pdf-verktyg, finns rätt mycket sånt... jag har dock ingen anning om vad som är bra eller inte. inte så ofta man gör sånt i cli.
<realubot> amelia: Jag har googlat men det är svårt att veta om det finns något som är nr. 1.
<larsemil> realubot: det går att scanna direkt till pdf.
<larsemil> realubot: iaf med xsane
<Coffe> hej
<realubot> joinpdf, scanimage och tif2pdf och tifcp (för att slå ihop filerna) verkar populära.
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Jag läste det just också. Så jag har kollat lite på det.
<einand> jag skulle nog vilja säga att det inte finns något som slår adobes egna program, Acrobat på att scanna in dokument
<einand> till pdf
<realubot> larsemil: Dock är ju xsane grafiskt. Jag skriver ju ett skript.
<realubot> einand: Jag läste det. Att Adobe har den funktionen. Finns den även i Linux-versionen?
<realubot> Finns den ens i gratisversionen av Reader oavsett plattform?
<einand> realubot: finns ingen linux version av Acrobat, tyvär
<realubot> acroreader?
<einand> inte samma program
<realubot> Nehe.
 * realubot uppmanar kanalen att utveckla bättre pdf-läsare till Linux.
<realubot> Do it!
<einand> realubot: du som har komnualt "utvecklarbidrag" kan väl göra det?
<einand> men du ville ju inte ha en pdf-läsare, du ville ha en pdf-skapare
<einand> finnns många bra läsare
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/debatt/1.829295-tank-om-goteborg-tank-tunnelbana
<einand> enormt bra krönika
<Guest44627> kommer inte in i min srv från min windows burk men fint när jag sshar in i min a min andra server och sen tillbaka
<realubot> Tänk om Göteborg. Tänk bilfri innerstad.
<realubot> einand: Open Source-stödet är för lågt för att räcka till så stora projekt.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> realubot: är det något fel på strings som pdf-läsare?
<larsemil> HeMan: hade du en fin dag igår?
<kodein> HeMan: och antiword för såna där .doc-filer folk skickar till en
<HeMan> larsemil: jajamen!
<HeMan> larsemil: var ledig hela dagen och umgicks med frugan och svärmor och svärfar
<larsemil> HeMan: det låter bra!
<jolaren1> o0
<nikihr> hallåå
<kes0> Hej
<nikihr> whats up folket
<antii> wrk
<antii> u nikihr?
<nikihr> samma
<antii> =)
<spixx> Godmorgon
<einand> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<nikola_> Hej, jag har ett problem, det står att  gränssnittet för det trådlösa nätverket är inaktiverat, hur löser jag det? :/
<spixx> nikola_: hubba?
<nikola_> ngn som kan hjälpa mig?
<spixx> nikola_: det är lite tunt med info där. gissar att du har bärbar?
<nikola_> ingen anning vad det betyder spixx, förlåt men är inte bra med detta
<nikola_> a det har jag spixx
<spixx> är du 100% på att den fysiska avstängningen (knappen på datorn) inte är avvaktiverad (typ lyser?)
<nikola_> a det är jag hundra på, men det jag undrar om det inte finns en annan knapp på datan man kan aktivera den igen på? typ via start knappen sen på ngn inställning eller något..
<d3eniz2> Det
<spixx> Inte säker, beror på modell men när du stänger av det trådlösa på datorn brukar du få det meddelandet det kan även vara så att du avvaktiverat kortet
<spixx> vad säger (i console/terminal) ethtool wlan0
<spixx> eller ifconfig
<nikola_> för förut har jag kunnat ansluta till trådlösa nätverk men nu kommer det inte upp något alls, och så står det via ngt proram jag har att just gränssnitet för det trådlösa nätverket är inaktiverat
<d3eniz2> Typ fn+ f2 brukar vara trådlöst
<spixx> beror dock på modell och tillverkare :D
<nikola_> spixx jag har ingen anning vad du just skrev, vart kan jag söka det där någonstans haha? förlåt
<spixx> nikola_: ditt nätverkskort är avstängt du slår på det med en knapp på din dator
<spixx> vad är det för modell?
<nikola_> det är en siemens amalo
<nikola_> jo jag vet det men den knappen funkar inte på min dator, har testat och trycka ett flertal gånger men inget händer
<nikola_> drf undrar jag om det finns ett annat sät
<d3eniz2> Tryck ctrl + alt + t och sen skriver du ifconfig
<spixx> Google säger att du skall: "Testa att trycka FN + F1" :D
<spixx> men det kan vara så att du hade kortet avaktiverat vid installation installerar ubuntu drivisar då :S
<spixx> testa lspci | grep Net
<spixx> posta resultatet i en pastebin
<d3eniz2> Har du uppdaterat mjukvaran efter installation?
<nikola_> varken när jag skriver FN + F1 eller ctr alt t händer ngt
<spixx> nikola_: ifall du startar din terminal (ctrl alt t)?
<spixx> och skriver följande rad: ifconfig
<spixx> sen kopierar och postar på pastebin?
<nikola_> den här datorn är riktigt cepe, när jag trycker på (ctrl alt t) så händer ingenting?
<spixx> okej i menyn?
<spixx> under tillbehör tror jag
<spixx> borde du ha terminal
<nikola_> heter den hyperterminal?
<spixx> kan det vara
<nikola_> kommer inte in där överhuvudtaget, fanockså att det ska vara så här svårt att aktivera gränssnittet för det trådlösa nätverket :(
<spixx> :)
<spixx> du måste få igång en terminal tror jag iaf för att felsöka
<nikola_> finns det ngot annat sätt tror du?
<spixx> att felsöka?
<spixx> alt + f2
<spixx> funkar det?
<nikola_> Nä helt otroligt,
<nikola_> vet du hur man öppnar enhetshanteraren?
<spixx> :S
<spixx> nej :P
<spixx> Jag är terminalninja själv
<spixx> om du har en separat dator? Kan du köra ctrl + alt + f2 och logga in via text
<spixx> ctrl alt f7 för komma tillbaka
<nikola_> jag får panik varför vill det inte funka :(
<nikola_> nätverkskortet heter atheros ar5005g wireless network adapter
<spixx> nikola_: vi behöver terminal för att felsöka :)
<nikola_> I sektionen Anslutningar, aktivera eller inaktivera kryssrutan bredvid gränssnittet. hittade detta på internet men hur kommer man dit är frågan?
<spixx> uppe vid klockan?
<spixx> har du en nätverksikon där?
<nikola_> ja det har jag
<spixx> klicka på den (vänster)
<stirner> ls
<stirner> lol fel ruta
<antii> :S
<jolaren> laters dudes
<snake> Hallå jag har en snabb fråga
<snake> jag har skapat mig en lista här, och jag har ca 35 maskiner som alla har samma skript på sig
<snake> nu skulle jag vilja göra typ en for loop eller en while loop som pekar mot min host lista för att ssh root@$server ./root/script
<bamsefar> Jaha?
<snake> hur är detta enkelt att genomföra ? :)
<snake> bash script mässigt
<bamsefar> for s in $(cat servers.txt) ; do ssh -l root $server /root/script.sh ; done
<bamsefar> Typ så
<bamsefar> Men vänta nu, du har altså 35 linuxservrar, men du vet inte hur man skriver en forloop i ett shellscript?
<snake> haha :P jag har inte personligen.
<snake> jobbet.
<bamsefar> Fortfarande
<bamsefar> Hur fan överlever du? ;)
<snake> haha ;)
<nighter> kanske hållt på mest med windows? Alla har vi varit nya på *nix och programmering nångång.
<snake> nighter: nah, jag kan scripting någorlunda hmm
<nighter> men inte for loop ;)
<snake> hmm de här gick inge vidare
<snake> ssh: Could not resolve hostname /root/puppet-fix.sh: Name or service not known
<snake> tror de är fel i variabeln i slutet på exemplet där.
<HeMan> ett annat tips kan vara att köra dsh
<maddoc> snake: Någon tom rad i filen möjligen?
<nighter> $server = $s
<snake> maddoc: nope den e fullständig
<snake> bara hostnames
<snake> 35 st
<nighter> du ska byta ut $server mot $s
<maddoc> Där satt den.
<snake> for s in $(cat file.txt) ; do ssh -l root@$s /root/puppet-fix.sh ; done
<snake> for s in $(cat file.txt) ; do ssh root@$s /root/puppet-fix.sh ; done
<snake> den där funkade =)
<snake> behövde inte -l
<snake> den sabbade ist
<nighter> inte om du kör @
<nighter> då ger du ju redan användarnamnet.
<nighter> for s in $(cat file.txt) ; do ssh -l root $s /root/puppet-fix.sh ; done
<nighter> hade allså också funkat
<snake> schyrre :D funkar klockres
<snake> hehe
<amelia> bamsefar: var snäll nu, alla kan inte vara lika haxx som du. :P
<snake> alla har vi våra expertiser :)
<snake> jag känner att jag ibland kan ha svårt att göra avancerade bash script :$
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> snake: Det funkade iaf?
<snake> så de e ngt jag aktivt tränar på när de behövs,
<snake> japp nu rullar det på :)
<bamsefar> snake: user@host och -l user host är bara olika sätt att skriva.
<amelia> bamsefar: du skrev ju dessutom fel. *mobba*
<bamsefar> De gör samma sak.
<bamsefar> amelia: Gjorde jag?
<amelia> bamsefar: ja, du skrev $server istället för $s
<bamsefar> Haha, pinsamt :D
<amelia> bamsefar: sjukt n00bigt faktiskt.
<bamsefar> Verkligen
<bamsefar> Man kan inte alltid vara på topp.
<amelia> bamsefar: tur för dig att du har en riktig kvinna som upplyser dig om dina fel och brister! :D
<bamsefar> Japp
<bamsefar> Hur skulle jag annars överleva?
<madbear> det va ju bara ett  pedagogiskt fel
<madbear> sådär ska man göra som lärare för att eleverna ska behöva tänka
<nighter> det var rätt! Då behöver den som ska göra det tänka lite själv.
<nighter> istället för bara klippa och klistra
<nighter> ah precis.
<madbear> hädanefter bara psuedokod här inne
<amelia> madbear: haha, det skulle vara första gången bamsefar lyckades med något som ens är vagt i närheten av pedagogiskt.
<amelia> madbear: och på svenska!
<madbear> ja jag höll faktiskt på med en rad :P
<bamsefar> Hahahaha
<bamsefar> :(
<amelia> för variable i textfil gör uppkoppling till server med säkert protokoll kör skript klar
<amelia> woho!
<madbear> hahaha
<HeMan> när man gjort bamsefar's fel lika många gånger som jag så börjar man köra tex dsh
<madbear> yo... ska man skaapa ett programspråk
<bamsefar> madbear: Gör inte det.
<bamsefar> HeMan: dsh?
<amelia> madbear: översätt cobol till svenska istället. det vore coolt
<HeMan> !info dsh
<madbear> man skulle väl kunna köra lite alias
<nighter> har skrivit en egen interpreter eller inte bara jag!
<HeMan> äh, "Executes specified command on a group of computers using remote shell methods such as rsh or ssh."
<HeMan> bamsefar: ^
<amelia> snart får man gå hem..
<HeMan> eller clusterssh för den delen
<amelia> 45 min till bara.
<HeMan> clusterssh funkar bra att köra interaktiva sessioner mot en bunt datorer samtidigt
<andol> Finns även parallel-ssh, som är mer likt for-loopen, fast parallellt.
<Guest19913> buhuhu
<nighter> funkar det behöver man sätta upp ssh nycklar?
<nighter> på alla maskiner först?
<HeMan> nycklar först är alltid bra
<HeMan> man kan ha med i sin automatiserade installation att man lägger in några nycklar
<Guest19913> hur flyttar jag lättast 600gig filer från ett ställe till ett annat? Försökte med ctrl+a sen dra det över men då hänger sig nautilus
<Guest19913> typ mv /dir/ -R /dir?
<kodein> xcopy
<kodein> :)
<Guest19913> man' tackar
<kodein> men mv, ja
<spixx> Lol
<spixx> xcopy == windöd :P
<spixx> eller finns det i linux?
<kodein> DOS, faktiskt
<spixx> :)
<HeMan> happ, då har användarna alltså 1296 flere cores att leka med
<nighter> alias xcopy='cp -R'
<HeMan> och vad gör dom? ingenting!
<spixx> HeMan: ooh cluster?
<spixx> gief pics! :D
<HeMan> dom står bara och idlar...
<HeMan> spixx: jepp
<HeMan> spixx: utbyggnad, dom har över 3600 cores totalt nu
<andol> HeMan: Du får väl minea lite Bitcons så länge då? :)
<HeMan> andol: mmm, får nog göra det
<HeMan> andol: hade en idé att vi skulle bygga allt i gentoo
<HeMan> ooh, titta, nu klämmer dom igång 200 cores!
<andol> Sedärja!
<andol> HeMan: Fast gällande att räkna kärnor, hur förhåller du dig då till hyperthreading?
<HeMan> andol: om man bara använder det fysiska antalet kärnor är det ingen nackdel att slå på det
<HeMan> andol: men då ser det ut som man bara har ett halvfullt kluster när man kör fullt
<HeMan> andol: vid vissa specilla fall kan man faktiskt få ut lite mer med HT
<HeMan> andol: men oftast slår vi av det
<andol> HeMan: Nej, menade inte riktigt så. Givet att man har hyperthreading aktiverat, räknar du då dem som dubbelt antal kärnor vid pratande om hur många kärnor systemet/klustret har, typ?
<HeMan> andol: njae, räknar nog inte med HT
<HeMan> andol: dvs har man HT påslaget får man inte fler kärnor
<jocke-l> Någon som har koll på hur man får bort resizeknappen nere i högra hörnet i ROXTerm?
<realubot> HeMan: Jag vet inte ens vad strings är för pdf-läsare men många funktioner i Acrobat Reader finns inte i pdf-läsarna i Linux.
<janne_1> någon här?
<janne_1> behöver hjälp
<lag^> Ja, quitta efter två minuter om man inte hinner få hjälp.
<realubot> johanbr: Ja.
<realubot> johanbr: Äsch.
<realubot> lag^: Precis. Så gör man bara inte.
<realubot> lag^: Dessutom var frågan urkass. Någon här? Behöver hjälp.
<lag^> :\
<nikihr> haha
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arjiHvkVXfA
<bittin> man känner sig som en äkta nörd då man hittar msdos saker och låtar från The Rave Cave BBS då man rensar hårdiskar
<marcelunilsson> hejsan är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med att installera java + kurspaket då jag precis har påbörjat kurs i programmering
<marcelunilsson> plixx
<marcelunilsson> jag har instruktioner på en länk men klarar inte riktigt följa dom
<CasperN> kanske börja med att länka den länken då?
<bittin> fan vad coola saker man kan göra i MSDOS ändå
<Chewtoy> Alltså... Det här med pgp för pacman är ju najs.
<Chewtoy> Lite jobbigt att jag inte kan installera saker för att den inte hittar nyckeln dock....
<Chewtoy> Bah. SÃ¥ skriver jag i fel kanal. pfeh..
<larsemil> heman coffe barre amelia delhage bamsefar, heeeej
<larsemil> HeMan: Coffe Barre amelia delhage bamsefar hur många samtida besökare tror ni man klarar av att köra på en server, servern är  en två x fyra kärnor med cirka 16gb ram. siten kör memcached och har inga stora filer att tala om
<larsemil> när börjar det slacka? vid några hundra eller några tusen?
<amelia> larsemil: beror på vad du har för app och hur/om den cache:ar i sig.
<larsemil> memcached är den cachning som körs
<amelia> larsemil: fast det är ju för mysql queries.
<larsemil> skullekunnaköra en varnish också
<larsemil> wordpress i grunden
<amelia> larsemil: ok. du vill du nog antingen slänga på en cache i wp som minst, eller en varnish framför.
<amelia> speciellt om din sida inte blir lidande av säg en cache-tid på 15 minuter.
<larsemil> amelia: och om jsg gör det, när börjar det slacka?
<amelia> larsemil: då klarar du dig låååååångt
<larsemil> tusen samtidiga?
<amelia> larsemil: förutsatt att dina besökare tittar på ungefär samma saker.. ja, du vet hur en cache funkar.
<amelia> larsemil: jo, ett par tusen besökare ska du nog klara med den servern
<larsemil> gott
<larsemil> ska antagligen få hosta ett världstäckande arrs site
<amelia> men det är ju extremt beroende av om besökare tittar på samma saker och om sådär. men med både varnish och memcached kan du göra underverk. :)
<Barre> larsemil: svårt att säga hur långt ett snöre är, eller hur bred en bro är =)
<Barre> men optimera så långt ögat når, alltid bra med cache så att inte alla queries behöver slå på databasen
<Barre> sen är det bra att köra disallow på allt onödigt i robot.txt så att inte alla spindlar drar onödiga resurser när de går igenom sajterna
<Coffe> larsemil,  mnga :)
<Barre> men att säga att hårdvaran kommer stödja X antal sessioner är svårt att säga...
<andol> larsemil: Sist jag tittade på Wordpress och cachning så verkade http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-super-cache/ vettigt
<andol> larsemil: Just det faktum att du kan servera statisk html vinns ju mycket på.
<Barre> +1
<Barre> larsemil: s/robot/robots/
<larsemil> tack för alla inputs. Coffe hur länge gällde servererbjudandet?
<andol> larsemil: Fast ska du hosta en stor/viktig sajt så verkar ju inte *en* server särskilt redundant...
<larsemil> det har jag redan tänkt på
<larsemil> och har en lösning på
<andol> gött
<larsemil> du andol
<larsemil> opera mini är dåligt på rewponsive css
<andol> larsemil: responsive css? vad är det för något?
<larsemil> www.daladevelop.se  kör det. anpassar siten efter skärmstorlek
<andol> larsemil: Sajten verkar inte heller göra sig särskilt bra i Opera Desktop...
<bittin> 2 av 4 SATAdiskar hade pajat resten har jag fixat med, ska köpa IDE kabinett också då jag får lön
<larsemil> aja nu ska jag diska, tack för all input från er alla. love ya all ses om någon timme.
<bittin> är 3.5" 160gig SATAdiskar värt något eller ska jag försöka ge bort den?, vetefan om jag kommer använda den själv
<Barre> diskar som snurrar och fungerar har alltid ett värde, tyvärr så kan det vara så att de har olika vädrde för olika potentiella köpare =)
<Barre> Coffe: erfarenhet att skapa egna scheman? behöver skapa ett schema och objecClasses för min mail då jag inte är direkt nöjd med de som följde med....
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vi kan säkert hjälpa dig att tweaka lite.
<realubot> Hur bra är OCR tesseract på att läsa text från skannade dokument?
<CasperN> ska var den bästa som finns sägs det så, jag har kört andra som fungerat klockrent, så det ska inte vara några problem
<realubot> CasperN: Varför har du kört andra? :S
<CasperN> ett gammalt som följde med en scanner,  men även ett jobbigt pdfprogram som heter PDFedit
<realubot> Hur fixar tesseract t.ex. tabeller då?
<CasperN> vet inte riktigt på vad pdfedit bygger på, men det fungerade när jag ville plocka ur en inscannad text på franska för översättning
<realubot> Jo, men frågan är vad som händer om det finns en bild eller en tabell på sidan och inte bara text?
<CasperN> ingen aning, aldrig brytt mig o kolla upp det
<CasperN> låter ju rimligt att det borde finnas ett program som klarar tabeller
<realubot> Hm, maybe baby.
<nikihr> någon rails utvecklare? :)
<larsemil> !ask | nikihr
<ubot2> nikihr: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Barre> Tbbt ftw!
<realubot> Ubuntu TV är helt klart intressant: http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<CasperN> om det släpps en disc till htpc så är det intressant ja, men ska det bara vara inbyggt så blir det en produkt som floppar tror jag
<CasperN> xbmc och liknande finns ju redan, det är bästa sättet att nå användare
<CasperN> men ja, hoppas någon, några eller alla tvtillverkare nappar :)
<Philip5> realubot: det är ju handboll på tv.... klart intressant ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har noll koll på handbollen. Dessutom har jag ingen TV. :)
<realubot> Men Ubuntu TV är ändå intressant.
<johanbr> woohoo... Arch installerat på min pogoplug... blir alltid lite nervös över sånt här
<Philip5> johanbr: jasså du ska gå över till arch-sidan nu?!?!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag blev frestad av kubuntu 11.10. det var verkligen fröjd. dock har den sina klara brister.
<Philip5> heja kubuntu! heja kde!
<johanbr> Philip5, nja... tydligen var det Arch som funkar bäst på SoC:n som pogoplug bygger på
<johanbr> och alltid kul att testa nåt nytt...
<Philip5> jo och arch är rätt trevligt om man gillar att pilla lite
<antii> "lite"
<Philip5> lite är relativt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du tweakat din kernel något då?
<Kurdistan> muon är ännu inte mogen. synaptic/programvarukällor beter sig inte som i xubuntu. detta tyvärr på ett negativt sätt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) hur mer vill du att jag ska tweaka den?
<Kurdistan> johanbr, du kan testa pclinuxos om du vill köra något från rpm.
<johanbr> tack, men det är inte så bra på embedded-system svjv...
<Kurdistan> gdebi knasar med kubuntu men inte xubuntu. dessa var vad jag har stött på nu.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har ej hunnit lägga in kärnan ännu. dock är jag ändå imponerad boot-tiden med kubuntu 11.10 är bra. 10 sekunder långsammare än xubuntu hos mig.
<Kurdistan> :) sedan inaktivera jag akondi och dess elaka tvilling till resurs-ätare.
<Kurdistan> så kubuntu 11.10 ligger efter boot typ på 300 mb.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är fina grejer det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :).
<andbittin> Snart 50% klar med månadens uppdrag
<R2D21> Att man envisas att hålla på med gammal dataskrot...
<andbittin> R2D21 det är ju roligt
<R2D21> andbittin, Se skillnaden mellan en AMD xp1900+ och 2100+
<andbittin> :p
<realubot> "För att ytterligare öka trycket på politikerna släcker Wikipedia ner hela sin engelska version under hela dygnet på onsdag i denna vecka. Som en förvarning om hur svart det skulle bli på nätet om lagförslagen gick igenom."
<realubot> SOPA
<d3eniz> helt sjukt hur dom ens kan överväga ett sådant lagförslag
<delhage> USA är på dekis
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> realubot: jag släcker ner mina sidor med, inte för jag tror det påverkar något. Men om alla gör det
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för sidor du släcker ner?
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-18
<nikihr> Halloouu
<einand> Men hej nikihr
<nikihr> så folk är vakna alltså
<einand> tja, jag är singular
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> fan ska köra ett program som root
<nikihr> men får bara imagewriter: cannot connect to X server
<einand> testa DISPLAY=":0" sudo programman
<nikihr> nepp
<nikihr> funkade inte
<einand> kör du i X?
<einand> och inte i rent text läge
<nikihr> ja självfalle
<nikihr> t
<einand> hum.
<nikihr> ja vet
<nikihr> nepp
<nikihr> :(
<gusnan> nikihr, testa gksudo programnamn istället för sudo programnamn
<nikihr> hjälper inte
<einand> någon som skall på IT mässan i göteborg idag?
<nikihr> nepp
<nikihr> einand: xdg-su -u root -c program
<nikihr> fungerade :)
<einand> nikihr: tack
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> heme simplicity
<nikihr> oups sorry
<nikihr> så vad gör alla
<nikihr> eller du einand
<einand> läser roligheter
<nikihr> hehe humorsidor?
<einand> I'm gay, and have a knack for putting my foot in my mouth. One day while at work, some of us were chatting together when a coworker offered us his M&Ms. The first thing out of my mouth was, "I love it when a man offers me his candy", and I immediately blushed crimson. IYAMLOL
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> åh git är väl underbart :)
<Barre> larsemil: du skall inte ansöka om en PEN/OID så att jag kan få 'låna' en gren av dig? =)
<amelia> morrn!
<haffe> Morgon.
<d3eniz> god morgon :)
<haffe> amelia: Inget gäsp idag?
<amelia> haffe: neh, jag är pigg och glad. varit uppe sen kl 5 imorse. :D
<kodein> om nån timme kan man ju gå ut och titta på soluppgången
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> Barre: vad är en pen/oid?
<Coffe> larsemil, Tjo
<Barre> larsemil: http://pen.iana.org/pen/PenApplication.page
<larsemil> Coffe: hej
<larsemil> Barre: fattar fortfarande inte
<Barre> larsemil: iana tilldelar en nummer struktur som används blandannat i SNMP MIBs och i LDAP kataloger så att objekt kan skapas utan risk att de blir duplicerade och krockar med varandra...
<Coffe> Barre, hur går det med Ldap ?
<Barre> Coffe: det är uppe och rullar, men.. mail schema är inte vad jag hade hoppats på, måste skapa ett eget och behöver en OID, har du en som du kan "låna" ut till mitt lilla projekt?
<Barre> =)
<Barre> tjatar på larsemil att registrera sig på iana för en egen PEN :P
<einand> 6000 sidor är stängda
<einand> 7.000 sidor nerstänga
<Coffe> Barre,  va ?  nu hånger jag inte alls med. :)
<Barre> Coffe: sättet som fusiondirectory-mail-plugin fungerar är inte alls det sättet jag vill hantera mail. Jag måste göra ett eget schema för mail, inga problem med det, problemet blir om jag vill dela med mig av mitt schema. Då måste jag ha en egen OID så att den inte krockar med något annat där ute..
 * Barre återgår till kursen
<larsemil> Barre: jag fattar ändå inte, men om du vill att jag ska göra det så kan jag göra det
<Coffe> Barre, hoppa in i deras kanal .  bilbo där kan nog hjälpa dig.
<d3eniz> lsusb
<d3eniz> whoops
<Barre> Coffe: nej, det behövs inte.
<Barre> larsemil: jag skall göra klart mina scheman och sånt, sen provar jag att ansöka själv (igen) och ser hur det går.. du behöver inte göra något, tänkte bara höra om du redan hade en egen PEN
<Barre> tack ändå
<Coffe> jag vet då inte hur FD gui kommer hantera det.
<Coffe> har ett nfs mount boot problem . en maskin har 2 nfs shares den ska mounta . men den stannar i booten för den inte kan hitta hosten .
<larsemil> har nätet hunnit starta ordentligt?
<Coffe> de står som net_dev
<Coffe> så de ska vänta med det..
<Coffe> dom gjorde ju om det i 10.04
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> HeMan,  :)
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14228368.ab
<jolaren> kommer inte in i srvn .. får
<jolaren> Jan 18 10:27:50 undin sshd[1616]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<jolaren> Jan 18 10:27:50 undin sshd[1616]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<jolaren> trots att jag inte vill använda nycklar
<HeMan> host-nycklar används alltid för att initiera kopplet
<HeMan> jolaren: har du tagit bort dom har du effektivt förstört din ssh...
<nighter> learn the hard way.
<jolaren> HeMan: jahopp
<jolaren> fungerar från alla andra adresser
<jolaren> vill bara ta bort allt vad nycklar heter
<HeMan> ssh-nycklar är ju kärlek!
<HeMan> utan dom skulle ens dag bli mycke besvärligare
<jolaren> HeMan: :(
<amelia> bjum!
<amelia> störrigt, underhåll på the internetz hemma så min irc dog. :(
<Coffe> amelia,  skyll på de , har du igen redundans :P
<Barre> hahahah
<amelia> Coffe: inte hemma nej...
<amelia> Coffe: har inte råd med egen fiber.. :(
<Coffe> amelia, gör om. gör rätt :P
<HeMan> amelia: du och bamsefar får ansöka om ett eget AS!
<Coffe> väntar på att få fiber i mitt hus *vill*
<Barre> på hemme bara
<Barre> s/hemme/henne/
<amelia> HeMan: det är väl det minsta problemet. det är fibern man behöver.
<Barre> köp Special K amelia
<amelia> HeMan: nu kör jag från min blivande server som sitter på världens tuffaste AS.
<Barre> innehåller mycket fiber
<amelia> världens enda tier0 isp
<bamsefar> :D
<amelia> bamsefar: ;)
<jolaren> HeMan: går inte o dra en reinstall bara? på ssh?
<vacum> amelia: tier0?
<larsemil> jolaren: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kanske?
<amelia> vacum: japp
<vacum> innebär?
<jolaren> larsemil: kommer datorn som nu inte kan ansluta vara kapabel o ansluta dÅ+
<jolaren> kanske är lika brao
<amelia> vacum: jadu.. :P
<amelia> vacum: att de är coolare än tier1 operatörerna.. troligen att de får internet av andra utan att behöva vara delaktiga i att bygga upp grunden till internet. :)
<jolaren> har fått bort alla key errros nu men när jag försöker logga in säger den "refused connect from ip
<larsemil> jolaren: är det igång då?
<larsemil> sudo service openssh-server start
<jolaren> funkar fint från överallt annars
<jolaren> blir ju utblockerad per ip
<nighter> bara jag som tycker det är dåligt att inte "ssh user@hostname command" inte loggas i bash_history. Går säkert slå på något audit system men endå. Borde loggas.
<larsemil> det körs väl inte i bash
<jolaren> larsemil: fett med gay att tunnla all trafik som jag gör nu
<larsemil> vad har homosexualitet med saken att göra?
<nighter> kanske finns nån options i sshd_config för att logga detta om man inte slår på en audit.
<Coffe> nighter,  det sparas ju
<nighter> inte på mina burkar
<Coffe> inte så du råkar ha ett " " först ?
<nighter> ssh user@hostname <skicka med kommando som parameter>
<nighter> logga in på burken skriv history
<nighter> ser du kommandot då?
<nighter> eller cat .bash_history då.
<Coffe> tror jag missuppfattade.. men ska testa.
<nighter> väldigt lätt för någon att göra saker de inte ska då. Fast klart man borde ha bra audit system
<nighter> men inte alltid man orkar slänga på det.
<nighter> jag brukar för sig köra chattr +i .bash_history
<Coffe> det verkar inte sparas nej. men trodde du menade något annat
<nighter> så loggas de inte heller men det kan ju nån ha koll på som är vaken.
<larsemil> kan man logga in kan man manipulera historyfilen ändå
<nighter> klart man kan.
<nighter> eller det beror på
<nighter> det går göra så man inte kan manipulera history filen.
<nighter> fanns nån chattr flagga som gjorde så inte usern kan röra bash_history
<nighter> men systemet kunde skriva till den endå.
<Coffe> nighter,  öppna 2 fönster..  det du skrev i de du stänger först.. försvinner oxå
<jolaren> tror jag rensar disken och börjar om - det var länge sen endå. Vad tycker ni att man ska göra med filmerna? Är det smart att partitionera en egen disk för filmer?
<HeMan> ln -s /dev/null .bash_history
<HeMan> efter det kan man inte ändra den... :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  precis .. bra tänkt
<nighter> men då sparas ju inget heller
<nighter> vad är då vitsen?
<nighter> som sysadmin vill du ju ha loggning
<HeMan> precis!
<HeMan> det är helt värdelöst
<Coffe> nighter,  det är ju bara falsk säkerhet...  jag kan ju börja alla kommandon med ett mellanslag så kommer du aldrig se något i din history ändå
<larsemil> nighter: heman försökte vara rolig. :D
<nighter> Coffe: åfan det visste jag inte.
<Coffe> larsemil,  inte bara försökte .. var rätt kulig .
<Coffe> HeMan,  hur gammal blev du ?
<larsemil> Heman blev : 0b101000
<nighter> då är man tvungen ha ett bra audit system för få spårbarhet borde man sätta upp det på alla sina burkar
<larsemil> eller se till att användarna inte kan ställatill med något ändå
<nighter> ja hur då? om man kör linux!
<nighter> finns så mycket sploits går inte hålla up to date
<HeMan> Coffe: 0x28
<HeMan> nighter: då ser man till att man har ett minimalt system
<larsemil> nighter: och så myclet exploits är det välinte?
<Coffe> HeMan, lol.. prata om vara jobbig :P
<larsemil> Coffe: bara att googla 0x28 in dec
<HeMan> ne, jag tycker inte heller det är särskillt mycke exploits nu
<larsemil> man kan ju alltid vara paranoid om man vill
<larsemil> jag har fått en burk hackad en gång. den körde en antik debian.
<kodein> jag har hackat en burk en gång. den körde en antik debian
<kodein> ;)
<jolaren> bu sämst ;-) dags o rensa disken ändä.. var väl 1 år sen
<larsemil> jolaren: jag diskar varje kväll. hur mycket porslin har du eg?
<larsemil> är det någon här som har stenkoll på lucene? Har ett jobb isåfall.
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<HeMan> hmm, var det auditd som använde kärnans audit-prylar?
<haffe> Så det är här man ska leta jobb.
<larsemil> haffe: sugen?
<haffe> Jag kan ingenting om lucene.
<Coffe> larsemil, vad är det du ska göra då ?
<Coffe> larsemil, lucene som i Solr  ?
<Coffe> med apt. går det att installera vissa paket från en nyare dist ? skulle behöva få in nyare sssd
<kodein> Coffe: backports
<Coffe> kodein, ok.
<kodein> alternativt om du hittar det nyare på typ lunchpad
<Coffe> 10.04 har gamla paket. efter de så har dom nyare
<realubot> larsemil: 30 000 kr.
<realubot> Så får du en anställningsintervju med mig. Sedan får vi se om lucene är något att ha.
<realubot> Eller vi säger 25 000 kr. Bara för att du är du.
<spixx> Morrn
<realubot> spixx: God jul.
<realubot> i efterskott.
<nighter> larsemil: jodå, hela tiden.
<realubot> Dagens skämt:
<realubot> "Lärarfacken kräver 10 000 kronor mer i lön i den pågående avtalsrörelsen."
<realubot> Good luck, säger jag.
<realubot> Det är på allvar lik aorealistiskt som mina ersättningskrav för en anställningsintervju.
<jolaren> verkar inte spela någon roll
<jolaren> refused connect from ip
<jolaren> vad jag än gör
<realubot> ""SKL kan inte acceptera löneanspråk som strider mot principerna för den svenska lönebildningen och i förlängningen kan äventyra Sveriges ekonomi"."
<phnom> Jahaja, vad gör man om en process vägrar svara på kill -9?
<realubot> Självklart kommer inte lärarlönerna höjas 10 000 kr. Då kommer Sverige bli Grekland II.
 * realubot undrar om Lärarfackens krav är ett practical joke.
<larsemil> Coffe: http://lucene.apache.org/java/docs/index.html
<larsemil> realubot: om du löser mitt problem kan det mycket väl vara att du får det.
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja .. anv solr
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har hört talas om Lucene förut. Räcker det?
<larsemil> om det räcker för dig att lösa problemet så
<jolaren> jag har kört ubuntu hemma, anvädns som htpc och server hemma
<jolaren> funderar på vad jag ska köra
<jolaren> vågar man sig på ubuntu tv?
<nighter> aldrig testat är ubuntu tv bättre en boxee?
<jolaren> jag körde mythtv i några år
<jolaren> gillar det mycket
<jolaren> bara läst lite om ubuntu tv, boxee för mig är skit
<nighter> vad är kan ubuntu tv göra som inte boxee kan?
<jolaren> tror inte ubuntu tv klarar av vårt terrestial nät
<jolaren> det är en rätt fet drawbak
<realubot> jolaren: Ubuntu TV är nog inte stabilt så om du vill vara säker på prestandan så ska du nog vänta med Ubuntu TV.
<jolaren> ah, såg det
<larsemil> ingen lucene-expert alltså? amelia?
<jolaren> finns det inget enkelt jag kan göra för att kunna logga in i ssh servern från min jobblaptop? suckar
<larsemil> jolaren: ssh server.com
<amelia> jolaren: jo... ssh:a till servern?
<amelia> larsemil: nej, lucene drabbade inte mig något nämnvärt... jag är ju ingen såndär utvecklare.
<jolaren> får refused ju
<lag^> live från praktikplatsen! :D
<jolaren> lekte med nycklarna liet väl
<jolaren> :P
<amelia> larsemil: :)
<amelia> jolaren: då kan det ju bli lite svårare..
<larsemil> amelia: någon i din närhet?
<larsemil> jolaren: du får väl nollställa ssh då
<amelia> larsemil: tror inte det, de kan bara websphere och db2. :P
<larsemil> nollor!
<larsemil> :D
<amelia> hehe
<jolaren> larsemil: försökte det, med dpkg-rec.. men nej
<larsemil> jolaren: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server --purge && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jolaren> larsemil: tack, får dock fortfarnde refused
<larsemil> sudo service openssh-server start
<larsemil> jolaren: låter som att 1. din ssh inte körs eller 2. att din ssh körs på annan port.
<larsemil> jolaren: vad är det för ip till burken?
<jolaren> larsemil: har använt den länge
<jolaren> slutade fungera efter nyckeltjafset
<larsemil> jolaren: funkar för mig.ssh meck.joelundin.se ber mig skriva password
<jolaren> då förstår du inte mitt problem
<jolaren> har använt servern länge, meckade md nycklarna
<jolaren> kan inte komma in från min worklaptop
<jolaren> fungerar fint överallt annars.
<kodein> phnom: kill -4
<nighter> jolaren: mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts.bak
<jolaren> yup yup. gjorde det redan
<nighter> nmap host -p22
<nighter> lyssnar något ens?
<jolaren> kör inte nmap men port 22 funkar fint
<jolaren> alla andra datorer kan ansluta
<jolaren> bara min som ligger blockerad
<jolaren> ser det ju i authen säger jag
<jolaren> sshd[4290]: refused connect from x.x.x.x
<nighter> du använder inte libwrap va?
<jolaren> nää
<nighter> såna fall behöver du en rad i /etc/hosts.allow
<nighter> typ
<nighter> sshd sshd1 sshd2 : ALL : ALLOW
<jolaren> nu fungerar det
<jolaren> låg i hosts.deny
<jolaren> ;p
<Barre> amelia: jag sitter nära ditt jobb.. igår, idag och i morgon... läskigt va?
<antii> :D
 * antii tror Barre sitter med kikarN
<nighter> ssh -vvv -l username host   <-- Nu funkar det! Nästa gång kan du skriva så och ge oss infon så hade det varit lättare att komma på det!
<larsemil> kan vara firewall på jobb som krånglar också
<amelia> Barre: ja!
<amelia> Barre: var sitter du då?
<amelia> Barre: bjuder du på lunch? :)
<Barre> har precis kommit tbx på lunch...
<Barre> sitter på kurs i kista entre
<Barre> amelia: ^
<amelia> Barre: aha, men det är ju långt bort.
<amelia> typ på andra sidan kista
<Barre> beror i.o.f.s. på vart man utgår ifrån... personligen tycker jag 7min gångväg är nära ;P
<amelia> hade jag suttit på det andra kontoret hade det varit nära. :)
<Barre> latmask
<amelia> japp
<amelia> det tar ju för fan 7 minuter att gå från ena sidan av huset till den andra här... *pust*
<kodein> begär segway
<andol> amelia: På mitt jobb har vi riktigt högt i tak, med trappor därefter.
<kodein> så är det ju en byggnad kallad "Miljonpalatset" också
<amelia> kodein: det är inte miljövänligt. :(
<kodein> det borde ju gå att lösa med induktionsrälar
<kodein> man behöver ju inte köpa de dieseldrivna
<andol> Finns det ens diseldrivna segways? :)
<kodein> nä, det tror jag inte
<fr33r1d3> IRC-möte i kväll?
<larsemil> nej hemdags
<gusnan> fr33r1d3, det borde det onekligen vara...
<amelia> fr33r1d3: det står så i topicen, då är det nog så.
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<amelia> Så, nu har heman fyllt år i två dagar, det får räcka.
<HeMan> :)
<realubot> Evolution är segt. Nautilus är segt. Fixa!
<realubot> Och hur har det gått med pdf-läsaren som klarar allt som Adboe Reader klarar? Har ni slängt ihop någon sådan kod än eller?
<realubot> Jag har ju sagt till er...
<realubot> Nehe.
<phnom> realubot: Du som är så vass med shell-skript kan väl snickra ihop en egen?
<realubot> phnom: Det är precis det som jag har gjort...
<realubot> Med Zenity som GUI.
<HeMan> realubot: och den ligger på github?
<realubot> HeMan: Nej. Den ligger på min hårddisk.
<HeMan> realubot: meh!
<HeMan> realubot: klart den ska upp på nått repo!
<realubot> Nja. Jag har mest slängt ihop lite kod som fungerar. Det är inte så snyggt kodat. Koden gör sitt jobb men inte mer.
<gusnan> realubot, och varför snyggar du inte till det och lägger upp på github då?
<realubot> Koden fungerar så att den var 5:e sekund skannar in ett dokument i valfritt format. Därefter så roterar skriptet dokuemnten så dom ligger rätt och så tar skriptet bort kanter runt det inskannade dokumentet samt konverterar till png.
<realubot> gusnan: Ni betalar för dåligt. Om jag ska bli lika rik som Bill Gates så måste jag ta betalt för koden.
<realubot> Näste steg är att fråga användaren om han/hon vill skapa en enda pdf-fil av alla dokument.
<realubot> Men då borde jag använda ett program för att plocka ut texten från dokumentet.
<realubot> Öh, men det är inte en pdf-läsare utan ett program för att batch-skanna in dokument så man enkelt kopierar t.ex. en bok.
<nikihr> Heeey
<fr33r1d3> hej
<nikihr> herregud vad trött!
<nikihr> Philip5: !
<nikihr> :)
 * Barre har slutat laborera för dagen, dags att åka hem
<Philip5> nikihr: yo
<nikihr> whats up
<nikihr> vad tyckte du om matchen igår då? :)
<Philip5> kom precis hem, fixar käk
<Philip5> jo den var ok. inte så mycket tokgrejer som förra matchen
<HeMan> Barre: vad labbade du med?
<Philip5> de hade ju mest bara en galet bra spelare igår som fick göra det mesta
<nikihr> hehe
<realubot> Ketchup med svartpeppar var ingen hit.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<einand> realubot: själv älskar jag det
<nikihr> kan någon testa highlighta mig :)
<einand> nikihr: test
<nikihr> gah
<nikihr> tack einand
<realubot> einand: Nja. Den föll inte mig i smaken direkt.
<einand> realubot: fast bara till pommes
<nikihr> antii: kollar du på SoA?
<antii> sons of anarchy?
<antii> har börjat med det :-D
<Barre> HeMan: 16Gb FibreChannel... 3 dagar, mycket spännande...
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det kanske passar bättre till pommes.
<nikihr> jasså
<nikihr> vart ligger du?
<HeMan> Barre: långsamt!
<Barre> men nu skall jag gå...
<HeMan> Barre: allt under 40 GBit är bara management-nät
<HeMan> Barre: såg förresten någonstans där dom pratade om IB i samband med block-device
<Barre> HeMan: nejdå...  trunkar ihop 8st... 128Gb
<Barre> men skitsamma...måste rusa nu... bbl
<HeMan> Barre: 8 st IB fortfarande mer! :)
<HeMan> Barre: ha det!
<realubot> Bärrä verkar vara en stressad man...
<realubot> Och ICAs lunchkorv var inte mycket att ha heller. Så går det när man ska försöka spara in några kronor på maten. Kvalitén blir lidande...
<einand> realubot: får den ens kallas korv?
<realubot> einand: Det verkar tyvärr så.
<einand> realubot: använder dom anomialsikt fjöster eller nått syntetiskt?
<nikihr> Fyfan vad jag hatar Alex Schulman
<nikihr> Blir så sjukt irriterad bara att sitta och höra på honom AB Webtv
<nikihr> antii: hur långt hade du kommit sa du?
<einand> nikihr: kollla inte på det då
<realubot> einand: Det vet jag inte men den smakade skit.
<Coffe> kan verkligen se .. HeMan  å Barre  barn sitta i sandlådan.. " min pappa har fler IOPS än din "
<realubot> Vad är det för skum port som iPad har för att ansluta till VGA? Det är inte HDMI och det är inte DisplayPort?
<realubot> "Port för 30-stifts dockkontakt"
<realubot> Vad är det för något? Är det Apple-standard?
<CasperN> samma som på ipod kanske?
<CasperN> står om det här http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock_connector
<CasperN> om du nu kan läsa wikipedia dvs :P
<Barre> HeMan: jo, en IB kanal är snabbare än en FC. Men IB är inte en fabric, det är dyrt, etc.etc..
<phibxr> realubot, Apple-standard känns lite som en oxymoron.
<phnom> rofl, https://twitter.com/#!/herpderpedia
<realubot> phibxr: Vad är det?
<realubot> cleamoon: Aha, det är det säkert. Jag ska läsa länken.
 * realubot passar på att läsa länken innan Wikipedia stänger sajten.
<phibxr> realubot, en självemotsägelse. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Ja, ja. Sant.
<realubot> oxymoron == syreidiot
<Markslap> realubot: Oxy är inget slang för syre alls.
<Markslap> realubot: Oxymoron är dock en dokumentär som handlar om Oxikodon (en: Oxycodone) och dess utspriddhet som ett "lyxheroin" bland rika människor i USA.
<realubot> Markslap: Oxygen är syre.
<Markslap> Oxygen, ja.
<Markslap> Inte oxy.
<realubot> Jag vet det. Jag skojade lite bara.
<Markslap> realubot: Oxikodon finns under namnen OxyContin (depot-tabletter med förlängt utsläpp) och OxyNorm (kapslar som släpper ut ämnet på direkten).
<Markslap> :P
<realubot> Markslap: Se där. Det var värst vad du har koll på Oxy-grejer.
<Markslap> Jag fick det utskrivet.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Mot smärta?
<Markslap> I Sverige får bara cancerpatienter och liknande patienter sådant utskrivet.
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Jag har kronisk spänningshuvudvärk.
<realubot> Det kan jag tänka mig. Det låter starka grejer.
<Markslap> Det är det.
<realubot> Om det används som "lyxheroin".
<realubot> Jo, jag vet att du har spänningshuvudvärk. Har du det jämt eller i speciella situationer?
<Markslap> För att få definiera det som kroniskt så måste man "bara" ha huvudvärk 15 dagar i månaden eller mer.
<Markslap> Jag har det konstant.
<Markslap> Dag ut och dag in.
<CasperN> ush vad det tar tid att bearbeta bilder på 21600x10800 :) med min gamla dator
<CasperN> gimp suger :P
<phibxr> Före alt+tab: Apple-standarder och SOPA. Efter alt+tab: Lyxheroin.
<phibxr> The power of multitasking.
<CasperN> lyxheroin, är det heroin som inte smugglats i analen på en gubbe?
<CasperN> hmm, kanske inte hör hemma här föresten
<Markslap> Snarare sådant som inte köps svart, utan blir utskrivet av en läkare.
<Markslap> Skulle jag säga.
<realubot> Markslap: Tror du inte att det är psykiskt? Seriöst alltså?
<CasperN> lyx
<Markslap> realubot: Det är det inte.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok.
<realubot> Säger du det så.
<Markslap> realubot: Det är orsakat av spänningar i nack-, övre skulderblads- och axelmuskulaturen.
<realubot> Markslap: Massage, akupunktur, sjukgymnastik, säger jag då.
<Markslap> Massage och sjukgymnastik är testat.
<realubot> Jobbigt med huvudvärk 15+ dagar/månad. :S
<Markslap> Dygnet runt snarare.
<delhage> KBT
<Markslap> Testat två gånger.
<delhage> k
<realubot> Markslap: Påverkar det sömnen?
<Markslap> Ibland.
<Markslap> Men oftast inte.
<realubot> Ok, skönt det i.a.f.
<Markslap> Käkar iofs sömntabletter.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det skadar inte att testa akupunktur även om det kanske är en tveksam behandling.
<realubot> "Protect IP Act (Pipa) är senatens version av den föreslagna internetlagen i USA. Stop Online Piracy Act (Sopa) är namnet på ungefär samma lag i representanthuset.
<realubot> Enligt dessa ska justitiedepartementet få rätt att stänga av varje webbplats som anklagas för att ha underlättat eller möjliggjort brott mot upphovsrätten. Både internettrafik och pengaflöden till och från syndande aktörer kan strypas.
<realubot> USA:s myndigheter kan ju bara agera i USA, men eftersom landet är internets nav skulle lagarna få effekt i hela världen.
<realubot> Företrädare för IT-giganter som Google, Yahoo och Twitter är skarpt kritiska. De menar att det är omöjligt för stora sajter att ha löpande koll på vad användare lägger upp, och att några av världens största informationsförmedlare därmed hotas av nedstängning.
<realubot> Det är dock mycket osäkert om lagarna blir verklighet. President Barack Obama, som har vetorätt, sade nyligen att Vita huset inte kommer att "stödja lagar som hämmar yttrandefriheten, ökar cybersäkerhetsrisker eller underminerar det dynamiska, innovativa globala internet".
<phnom> Har inte den här kanaeln en spambot? :P
<phnom> och joel_ joel__ joel___ joel____  joel____2: wtf?
<realubot> Jag säger som itmannen. Viktigt meddelande till kanalen.
<phnom> Gah, nu kernel igen...
<phnom> s/nu/ny/
<phibxr> Kernel igen nu? Det var det värsta!
<nikihr> antii: ??
<realubot> Är det någon skillnad mellan Thunderbolt och DisplayPort?
<CasperN> thunderbolt ersätter displayport och en del annat
<CasperN> läs wikipedia :P
<joel_> lol
<joel_> många screens igång
<joel_> :D
<phibxr> Var det inte någon som skrev något om ett IRC-möte 20.30 ikväll i topicen?
<realubot> phibxr: Det kan säkert stämma. Men mötet är i #ubuntu-se-mote
<realubot> Inte i den här kanalen.
<CasperN> någon QGIS användare här?
<realubot> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<realubot> LoCo-möte 18/01 kl. 20:30 ja.
<realubot> Dom borde ha skrivit ut att mötet är i #ubuntu-se-mote
<CasperN> ibland tror man att de trivs bäst om så få som möjligt deltar
<CasperN> vill man ha folk i mötet så är det ju bara att skriva med caps och PMa folk
<CasperN> men det görs ju aldrig
<phibxr>  /facepalm
<CasperN> iaf, om någon vet hur man får en pngbild med alpha att visas i QGIS, så hojta till
<realubot> CasperN: Så Thunderbolkt är "bättre" än DisplayPort?
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> men mer än så vet jag inte, läs wikipedia :)
<realubot> Jaha. Thunderbolt finns bara till Apples datorer?
<CasperN> möjligt, de och intel har utvecklat det
<realubot> Ja.
<CasperN> finns säkert kina hårdvara med pc stöd om man letar
<phibxr> Thunderbolt är inte bara för displays tror jag? Någon slags uppföljare till Firewire?
<phibxr> http://www.apple.com/thunderbolt/
<CasperN> det är en kontakt som ska ersätta en massa gammalt
<CasperN> allt i ett grej typ
<phibxr> "an incredibly fast input/output technology that just about anything can plug into"
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> sant
<phibxr> Låter som att de försöker mörda USB och Firewire, efter att de fick kål på PS/2.
<phibxr> Tvåkanalig 10Gbps låter iofs inte helt fel.
<CasperN> "Thunderbolt combines PCI Express and DisplayPort into a serial data  interface that can be carried over longer and less costly cables.  Thunderbolt driver chips fold the data from these two sources together,  and split them back apart again for consumption within the devices. This  makes the system backward compatible with existing DisplayPort hardware  upstream of the driver."
<CasperN> från enwp :P
<CasperN> och eftersom displayport är über så är thunderbolt mer ûber
<phnom> Det ska ju gå rätt smidigt att seriekoppla flera thunderboltmojtar också.
<CasperN> "Bitrate 20 Gbit/s PCIe and DisplayPort"
<laura__> finns det något som deamontools fast gratis för windows?
<phnom> daemontools är väl gratis?
<laura__> behöver mounta flera iso filer samtidigt
<laura__> deamontools lite klarar inte det
<laura__> den är gratis
<laura__> de andra har trial
<phnom> What? Har de tagit bort det?
<laura__> jag har använt trialen
<phibxr> laura__, ubuntu klarar det -- gratis. :D
<laura__> phibxr, sen klarar inte ubuntu spelet jag ska spela
<phibxr> laura__, den dagen, den sorgen.
<phibxr> laura__, monta windowsdisken och installera det via ubuntu då. ;)
<phibxr> *mounta
<laura__> fan vilka jävla omvägar
<laura__> :)
<laura__> jag tror jag letar efter en gratis version eller betalar för en sån där annan version
<phibxr> jag har märkt att omvägar oftast går snabbare än att googla efter snabba lösningar.
<phnom> Bah, måste installera daemon tools nu bara för att kolla om du ljuger :P
<phnom> laura__: Enligt deras hemsida så kan man skapa upp till 4 stycken drives med lite-versionen
<laura__> såg det, ska testa igen
<realubot> Prisvärt? https://www.clasohlson.se/Product/Product.aspx?id=380719
<phnom> realubot: Står ju inget om vilken frekvens den jobbar på...
<nikihr> Gooodkväll allihopa
<realubot> laura__: Är det inte bara att montera med mount?
<realubot> phnom: Nej, jag bara snubblade över grejen. Halva priset på clabbe.
<laura__> realubot, shhh
<realubot> laura__: Lägg iso-filerna i en katalog, kör en for-loop, typ något åt det här hållet:
<nikihr> Zambezi: vart håller du hus
<realubot> i=0; for iso in /path/to/iso-files/*.iso; do mount ... $i; (( i++ ));done
<realubot> Där $i är slutet på katalognamnet, typ: /media/disc0, /media/disc1 o.s.v.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om det
<realubot> ?
<phibxr> realubot, overkill, men doable. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Varför är det overkill?
<realubot> phibxr: GÃ¥r det med mount bara?
<phibxr> realubot, jag skulle inte orka skriva en for-loop åtminstone. eller kunna. :P
<spacebug-> jag skulle skrivet ett script
<phibxr> spacebug-, i brainfuck? :P
<spacebug-> hu? ;)
<phibxr> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck
<spacebug-> haha snyggt men jag skulle nog hålla mig till bash ;)
<phibxr> Ska det vara så ska det vara.
 * phibxr slår knytnäven i bordet.
<spacebug-> i stora drag skulle det säkert va nån for-loop bara det att den låg i ett script för framtida ändamål hehe
<nikihr> varför kommer man inte in i #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<phibxr> jag visste inte ens att den fanns.
<phibxr> är inte den här kanalen offtopic nog? :P
<phibxr> har knappt sett något ubuntu-relaterat på hela dagen.
<nikihr> phibxr: verkar som att flera inte vill ha den
<nikihr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18
<andbittin> Jag har en jättekanon i mina byxor
<phibxr> nikihr, har aldrig ens provat den. :P
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ju bara att slänga in koden jag skev i ett skript och byta ut sökvägarna mot $1 och $2 så har du ett skript.
<realubot> andbittin: Tack för informationen.
<andbittin> Ska vi ha sex klockan sex?
<Fogge> Skiva skära skinkan skevt :/
<realubot> nikihr: Därför att #ubuntu-se-offtopic är stängd.
<realubot> nikihr: Du kan gå in i den inofficiella offtopic-kanalen #offtopic-ubuntu-se.
<nikihr> realubot: läste det
<realubot> nikihr: Eller så tar du det här då offtopic är ok här om det inte bryter mot CoC och om det inte snackas Ubuntu för tillfället.
<realubot> andbittin: Jag föreslår att du och lag^ har sex klockan sju istället. Vad säger du om det?
<andbittin> Nej
<realubot> Fegis.
<lag^> Men för i helvete realubot
<realubot> lag^: Vad nu då?
<realubot> Kärlek börjar alltid med bråk, sägs det.
<lag^> realubot: Då borde jag vara kär i dig, så ofta som vi bråkar.
<realubot> lag^: Ja. Det är klart.
<lag^> realubot: Såatteh... li... nä! Nu ska vi inte vara offtopica här!
<andbittin> Jag talar med en rysk bög
<andbittin> SÃ¥ atteh
<lag^> Good to know!
<phibxr> Jag har antecknat det, oerhört användbar kunskap.
<madbear> lag^: tjenna hur går det
<madbear> sjävls ska jag punga ut 20 sidor till imorn
<madbear> fefan :D
<lag^> madbear: oj. Jag har börjat praktik. Inge mer plugg, om inte för min egen skull. Ska mest bara labba hemifrån tänkte jag.
<realubot> Hur pungar man ut 20 sidor?
<madbear> :D
<realubot> lag^: Vad praktiserar du då?
<realubot> *Var
<madbear> realubot: jag ska pressa fram 20 sidor
<madbear> :/
<lag^> realubot: cypoint.
<realubot> lag^: Ok. Vad gör du där då? För uppgifter?
<realubot> lag^: Varför labba hemma?
<realubot> lag^: Du behöver gå i skolan. Du social nätverkar inte bra hemma.
<realubot> *socialt
<lag^> realubot: jag har ingen skola?
<lag^> har ju praktik nu
<realubot> Ja, men när praktiken är slut.
<lag^> ja då ska jag till skolan såklart.
<realubot> Bra.
<lag^> Mm!
<realubot> lag^: Du lära mig allt du kan om Linux sedan.
<realubot> Du boosta realubot linuxskills.
<phibxr> Jag gillar topicen för #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phibxr> "This channel is ████ ████ today. Go ██ ████████ ███ instead."
<lag^> realubot: aveest!
<lag^> :o
<realubot> Bra.
<phibxr> Blev jag kickad härifrån? :S
<niklaswe> 23:02] ::: phibxr!~phibxr@0x52b41806.static.bcbnet.dk has left #ubuntu-se: "Leaving"
<phibxr> o.O
<phibxr> Jag skyller på ölen.
<niklaswe> ^^
<realubot> Gissa vad jag ska göra nu?
<realubot> lag^: Hur fixar du praktiken med din dygnsrytm då?
<realubot> Varför får inte filnamn i Linux börja på en siffra?
<phibxr> realubot, för att tomten är gul.
<Umeaboy> yeager: Är du närvarande?
<phibxr> realubot, http://www.linfo.org/file_name.html
<ePax> 0_o
<nikihr> :)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<nikihr> haha samma igen
<x_link> =)
<realubot> phibxr: Jag ser inget i länken som säger att ett filnamn inte får bestå bara av siffror?
 * realubot ger x_link en varm enhandsapplåd.
<einand> realubot: skall du på ITC i dag?
<realubot> ITC?
<realubot> Vad är det?
<realubot> "Passa på att besöka oss på ITC mässan i göteborg. Vi finns på plats med våra partners Pulsen och Dear Friends och diskuterar gärna webb, produkthantering och e-handel."
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Nope. Det ska jag inte.
<realubot> einand: Ska du?
<einand> realubot: japp
<einand> brukar alltid gå dit och roffa åt mig usb minnen så jag har till nästa år
<phibxr> realubot, ser du något som säget att ett filnamn FÅR bestå av siffror? :D
<phibxr> *säger
<realubot> phibxr: Nja. Det står ju att filnamnet får bestå av alphanumeric.
<realubot> Det är ju a-z0-9 m.m.
<realubot> SÃ¥ ja?
<phibxr> realubot, okej, jag ger mig. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Hm. Det är något fel i mitt skript. Nu när jag skapar en fil med touch 123.txt så fungerar det.
<realubot> "23:27 < realubot> Varför får inte filnamn i Linux börja på en siffra?
<realubot> "
<realubot> phibxr: Gick du på den lätta? ;)
<phibxr> realubot, ja. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Det var en kuggfråga. Du får vara med på noterna. ;)
<phibxr> realubot, och du med, verkar det som. ;)
<realubot> Det kallar jag en bra kuggfråga som t.o.m. lurar frågeställaren.
<realubot> Nä. Här blir inga barn gjorda.
<phibxr> jo!
<phibxr> min andra son föds nästa vecka. :(
<realubot> Oj, oj.
<realubot> Det händer grejer i kanalen.
<phibxr> plus/minus fjorton dagar. så du har fel igen. :P
<einand> nu sårade du hans känslor
<phibxr> :D
<phibxr> han dyker upp igen.
<Umeaboy> När var det sagt att wikipedia skulle börja fungera igen? Alltså, vilken svensk tid?
<CasperN> kl 6
<CasperN> men det fungerar om du stoppar laddningen snabbt bara
<CasperN> eller använder denna länken https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweden
<CasperN> byt bara ut slutet
<CasperN> eller använder ett script i webbläsaren, osv osv
<einand> tryck bara på escape
<einand> så kan du se orginal sidan
<CasperN> jo, om man gör det snabbt, skrev ju det
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-19
<Rainbowzer> Någon har nyss vunnit 138 miljoner kronor på lotto. Den personen kan bara sätta in pengarna på sitt kapitalkonto på Nordea och få 0.80% ränta per år, vilket betyder över en mille. Han kan alltså leva mycket gott livet ut utan att göra av med en enda krona av de 138 miljonerna.
<Rainbowzer> Sjukt.
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> precis så det ska vara
<Whiskey-> vimmerby var de va?
<Rainbowzer> Sjukt ju.
<Rainbowzer> Vet ej.
<Whiskey-> Varit ett par drömvinster de senaste åren
<Whiskey-> :D
<Whiskey-> hade ju inte suttit fel spelat ett par år nu typ vunnit 2 gånger 20 ena o 80 andra gången :D
<Rainbowzer> Och idioterna har säkert köpt en massa skit direkt.
<Rainbowzer> 20 kr och 80 kr?
<Whiskey-> Spelade på Keno en gång med fick 400kr :D helt ok
<ePax> Undrar när Gnome 3 och ATI ska börja funka normalt tilsammans :S
<Whiskey-> hehe :)
<Whiskey-> om jag vann så mycket skulle mina föräldrar köpta nått fint ställe utomlands där de kan bli gammla :D
<Rainbowzer> Va?
<Rainbowzer> De har total kontroll över din ekonomi?
<Whiskey-> sen skulle jag köpa ett fint hus till mig o sambon ute i skärgården i stockholm sen är det la ca 120mil kvar, vilket skulle in på sparkonto o leva på ränta :D
<Whiskey-> neee :D
<Whiskey-> men lovade mamma de när jag va liten, om jag blir mljonär en dag ska ni få köpa vad ni vill, o de va va hon ville ha :D
<Whiskey-> har inte bott hemma sen jag var 17 :D
<Rainbowzer> Du kan ju sätta in pengarna på kaptialkonto, få en miljon om året, ta ett lån för att köpa saker och betala av lånen med räntan.
<Rainbowzer> Och aldrig förlora en krona.
<Whiskey-> jo vet hur de funkar
<Rainbowzer> Alltså borde det vara omöjligt att bli fattig om man får så mycket pengar.
<Whiskey-> då ska man ta nish bankerna de ger bättre ränta en Nordea, SEB .mm
<Whiskey-> Rainbowzer: Säker på de kolla bara på Jackson :d
<Rainbowzer> Han köpte ju bara en massa saker utan att tänka.
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> Elton John va på nån interjuv för ett par årsen hos nån tjändis på svt skit känd gammal gubbe iaf
<Whiskey-> Han hade ju bränt 200miljoner på ett år :d
<Umeaboy> Skulle jag också ha gjort.
<Umeaboy> Bränna dem alltså.
<Whiskey-> :D
<Umeaboy> Inte spendera.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> va fan jävla nick
<Whiskey-> :D
<Umeaboy> Svär lite mer också.
<Whiskey-> vadå banned
<Whiskey-> vadå banned
<Whiskey-> jaja
<Whiskey-> Läste ni inte vad Time Cock får?
<Rainbowzer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hHqAJy7B4M <-- SÃ¥ sjukt kul.
<Umeaboy> Om Ni skulle översätta "we apologize for the unfortunate inconvenience." till Svenska, hur skulle Ni översätta då?
<Umeaboy> Jag skrev "vi beklagar för de problem som detta medför."
<Rainbowzer> "Vi beklagar den oturliga inkonveniensen."
<Umeaboy> Google Translate? ;)
<Rainbowzer> "Vi beklagar de problem som detta medför."
<Rainbowzer> "Vi beklagar eventuella problem som detta medför."
<Whiskey-> När Steve Jobs i onsdags meddelade sin avgång som vd på Apple blev det istället före detta operativa direktören Tim Cook som tog över. Cook har länge tippats som Jobs efterträdare, och när han nu intagit topposten på företaget har styrelsen sett till att hålla fram en riktigt rejäl morot för att han inte ska få för sig att styra kosan någon annanstans, rapporterar AppleInsider
<Rainbowzer> "Vi beklagar eventuellt de problem som detta medför, men troligen bryr vi oss inte."
<Whiskey-> Moroten består av en miljon aktier i företaget (värde i dagsläget: 383 miljoner dollar eller cirka 2,5 miljarder kronor) som kommer ges till Cook i två omgångar – hälften 2016 och resten 2021. Förutsatt att han fortfarande är kvar på företaget vill säga.
<Whiskey-> Va gillar ni den summan :;D
<Umeaboy> Rainbowzer: Nu var du rolig........................eller inte.
<Rainbowzer> "Vi beklagar eventuella problem som detta medför." är bäst.
<Umeaboy> Spelar ingen roll vem som leder Apple så länge de använder stängd kod.
<Rainbowzer> Men lägg av.
<Whiskey-> Pratade mer om pengarna :D
<Rainbowzer> Du har aldrig gått igenom koden till något du kör.
<Umeaboy> Nej, för jag kör den inte. Jag kompilerar med den.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> Va Rainbowzer va fan säger du?
<Whiskey-> Kollar du itne igenom varie release av ubuntu innan du installerar de?
<Whiskey-> haha
<Whiskey-> självklarhet :D
<Umeaboy> Han skrev "Du har aldrig gått igenom koden till något du kör."
<Whiskey-> hehe :)
<nikihr> *suck*
<Umeaboy> Want me to print it out big?
<Whiskey-> Är igen här programmerare?
<Umeaboy> Finns fler i #linux
<Umeaboy> Eller #programming
<Whiskey-> nehe :D
<Umeaboy> Joho!
<nikihr> Whiskey-: behöver du hjälp med något eller?
<Umeaboy> Jo, han behöver Whiskey.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> nee va bara en fråga :D
<Whiskey-> lol
<nikihr> Umeaboy: upprepar dig "Nu var du rolig..................eller inte."
<Whiskey-> Fan börjar bli dags o dra sig
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Det blir ju roligt nu när du gör det i detta sammanhanget.
<Whiskey-> hade tänkt o programmera lite men orkar fan inte är så trött på de :d
<nikihr> nej du är aldrig rolig
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jag utmanar dig att svära LITE mer i nästa mening.
<Umeaboy> Kan du göra det?
<Umeaboy> Snälla?
<Whiskey-> Kan jag säkert :D
<nikihr> Umeaboy: sköt dig själv för fan?
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Jag GÖR ju det.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: precis det du inte gör
<Whiskey-> Jaja nu lugnar vi ner os :D
<Umeaboy> Har jag svurit?
<Whiskey-> va fan
<nikihr> springa runt och vara någon jävla låtsas admin
<Whiskey-> "oss"
<Whiskey-> haha
<Whiskey-> *asg*
<Whiskey-> tuch down
<Whiskey-> ligger dubbelvikt
<nikihr> samma grej varje kväll
<Umeaboy> Ja, makt är berusande.
<Whiskey-> Alvarligt, jag har varit admin både här o där, dock aldrig irc, Va mycket det missburkas
<nikihr> allt jag hör från dig är tråkigt, jobbigt och irriterande att läsa
<Whiskey-> hemskt
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Använd /ignore Umeaboy ALL då.
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Han är väll bara deprimmerad o vill få ut de på oss
<Umeaboy> Då var det löst.
<Umeaboy> Nästa!
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jobbigt om du skriver något o vi pratar om de, då fattar ju inte nikihr va fan vi pratar om :D blev jävla komplicrat nu :D fy fan !
<Whiskey-> Nöjd?
<nikihr> Umeaboy: var det inte du som skulle göra din egna dist också?
<nikihr> hur går det?
<nikihr> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Gooood booooy. ;)
 * Umeaboy klappar Whiskey- på huvudet.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> Är uppväkt i en religls familj o släckt, kan va de som gör att jag försöker avika :D
 * Whiskey- throws a playstation at Umeaboy
 * Umeaboy sätter sig i ett bomb-rum innan det hinner träffa.
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Och det säger väl mer om dig än om religionen, eller hur?
<Umeaboy> No offence.
<Whiskey-> hehe synd att bomb-rummet va fullt med minor då :D
<Umeaboy> Jag är själv kristen.
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> fan jag kunde sätta nått på de :D
<Whiskey-> Men ville inte säga nått :)
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Hur menar du?
<Whiskey-> Blev du med lurad :D
<Umeaboy> Felet är inte religionen utan att folket lockas av Lucifer. Ingen prövar en människa så mycket som han gör. Inget av det ger något bra.
<Whiskey-> Haha
<Whiskey-> du ska inte föröska vara lite mer neutral :D du pratar för mycket smörja :d
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Försvann du?
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Som sagt..........felet är inte religionen.
<Whiskey-> Klart de är
<Whiskey-> Hur gammal är du?
<Umeaboy> Hur gammal är DU?
<Whiskey-> 24 så du?
<Umeaboy> 28.
<Whiskey-> kk
<Umeaboy> Man ska lyssna på de äldre & mellan oss så är jag äldst. ;)
<Umeaboy> Jag har provat båda sidor.
<Whiskey-> haha
<Umeaboy> Den onda sidan gjorde att mina s.k vänner vände mig ryggen när jag behövde dem som mest.
<Whiskey-> ok intressant
<Whiskey-> för privat för att prata om ? annars lyssnar jag gärna
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: PM isf.
<einand> So in the future, all writers have to pay licens to be on the internet. As the wordlist companys now started to sue everyone who uses words. SOPA and PIPA helps them shut down the webpages.
<einand> Umeaboy: lucifer är mer rättvis än vad gud är.
<Umeaboy> einand: Och du har känt guds kärlek?
<Umeaboy> Då skulle du inte säga så.
<Whiskey-> haha
<Umeaboy> Blasfever!!
<Whiskey-> herre gud
<Umeaboy> , Fru Gud & alla de tre satanistiska barnen...........
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Eller?
<Whiskey-> Umm va?
 * arand__ har 39° blasfeber
<nikihr> Whiskey-: nej är kvar
<Whiskey-> Mmm
<Whiskey-> kommer bli en lång natt :D
<nikihr> Whiskey-: jobbar lite så jag är inaktiv ibland :P
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Ej tillåtet :D
<nikihr> hehe
<Whiskey-> IT-Tekniker?
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥ ja.
<nikihr> Whiskey-: webutveckling
<Umeaboy> Jag sitter just nu & översätter Gnome. Jippie!!!!
<Whiskey-> ooo
<Rainbowzer> Gnåm.
<Rainbowzer> Gratisjobb för otacksamma snyltare låter som ett trevligt tidsfördriv.
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Lite mer specifiserat kankse :D
<nikihr> Whiskey-: jag pysslar med lite allt möjligt, just nu håller jag på att utveckla en hemsida åt en mäklarfirma
<Rainbowzer> Bara en hemsida?
<Whiskey-> Är du privat?
<nikihr> eller vad tänkte du på?
<Rainbowzer> Inga andra webbsidor på webbplatsen?
<Rainbowzer> Eller består den kanske bara av av en webbsida?
<Whiskey-> Nja tänkte att de va skumma tider
<Whiskey-> men är du privat gör du ju det när du känner för de så då spelar de ju mindre rol
<Whiskey-> rol
<Whiskey-> va fan
<Whiskey-> roll
<nikihr> är privat
<nikihr> + att det är en vän
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: du hajar vad jag menar
<Whiskey-> kk
<nikihr> Whiskey-: kodar du nåt?
<Whiskey-> Förösker förstå mig på PHP men kan fan inte lära mig det :D
<Whiskey-> Ja jag modifiierar en del
<Whiskey-> håller dock på mycket med TCL och Eggdrops :D
<nikihr> hehe
<Whiskey-> som jag kan bygga från grunden :D
<nikihr> ok
<Whiskey-> men va lätt språk o lära sig med
<nikihr> jag kör bara rails
<nikihr> <3
<Whiskey-> ooo
<Whiskey-> Ruby alltså :D
<nikihr> yepp
<Rainbowzer> nikihr: Varför säga "hemsida" som en Aftonbladet-amöba?
<Rainbowzer> "hemsida" är bara vettigt om man snackar om text-TV.
<Whiskey-> <------ Använder Redmine om du känner till det
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: "förlåt"
<Rainbowzer> Eller om din sajt bara har en sida.
<Whiskey-> Varför i helvete vill man ha en hemsida i rails
<Rainbowzer> Man kör tåg på räls.
<nikihr> Whiskey-: varför inte?
<nikihr> du kan få allt
<Whiskey-> Nej men varför inte PHP
<Whiskey-> tycker Ruby är så komplicerat :D
<Rainbowzer> Vill ha: http://www.dustinhome.se/panasonic-tx-p55vt30e-55-plasma-full-hd-3d/product/5010614783?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Whiskey-> måste ju koppla de till Apache :/
<Rainbowzer> Har aldrig haft en plattisskärm.
<Rainbowzer> Bara tjockisar. Precis som jag själv.
<nikihr> Whiskey-: vad menar du?
<Rainbowzer> Plasma verkar överlägset.
<Whiskey-> Ja
<Whiskey-> Om du har en hemsida i rails
<Rainbowzer> Sajt.
<Rainbowzer> Inte hemsida.
<Whiskey-> o jag som kör allt PHP
<nikihr> Whiskey-: rails kör egen server
<Rainbowzer> Kör eget lok.
<Rainbowzer> Restaurangvagn.
<Whiskey-> o sen vill jag ha Redmine med som är Rails så vill jag ju såklart ha den kopplad tll Apache för de är smidigare o ha allt på samma ställe
<einand> Umeaboy: jag har känt guds vrede
<Umeaboy> einand: Då så. Då kanske du börjar lyssna på honom mer från & med nu.
<Umeaboy> Förhoppningsvis.
<Whiskey-> lol
<nikihr> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2683565/politiker-backar-efter-massiva-natprotesten
<einand> Umeaboy: nej
<einand> Umeaboy: gud exisiterar inte
<Umeaboy> einand: Vem är DU att besluta om det? Du har ingen makt att påverka.
<Umeaboy> Det finns bara en som kan påverka.
<Umeaboy> Det är Gud.
<einand> Umeaboy: Jag kan påverka väldigt mycket, mer än en fantasi figur som gud iaf
<Rainbowzer> Så vi har en fanatisk ateist, och en fanatisk gudstroende... då passar det väl bra att jag är agnostiker.
<Rainbowzer> Det är det enda vettiga att vara.
<einand> Rainbowzer: jag är inte ateist, jag är Ignostiker
<Rainbowzer> Att inse att det är omöjligt att veta.
<Rainbowzer> einand: Nej, det är du inte.
<einand> Jag är Ignostiker jo
<Rainbowzer> I så fall skulle du inte säga att det inte finns någon gud.
<Rainbowzer> Jaha. Trodde du skrev fel.
<Rainbowzer> Aldrig hört om ignostiker.
<Umeaboy> einand: Har du varit till Mecka?
<einand> Inostiker, brukar ibland felaktigt kallas för "Hård atheist"
<Rainbowzer> "Ignosticism är en ståndpunkt som innebär att frågan om gudars existens är meningslös då den inte har några verifierbara (eller testbara) konsekvenser, och därför kan ignoreras."
<Rainbowzer> LÃ¥ter exakt som agnostiker.
<Rainbowzer> Eller... nja.
<einand> en agnostiker utesluter väl inte guds existens?
<Rainbowzer> Det är omöjligt att bevisa att det inte finns någon gud också.
<Rainbowzer> Att vara ateist är ovetenskapligt.
<Rainbowzer> Umeaboy: Är du kristen eller typ mormon?
<einand> Umeaboy: jag har inte gjort vandringen om det är det du menr.
<einand> sedan, vad är det som säger att Jehova och Jesus är den rätta guden
<einand> finns många andra gudar att tro på
<Rainbowzer> Latterday Saints.
<Rainbowzer> Relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHuKr746Csw
<einand> skapelesberätelsen tex, så säger gud "låt os skapa en gud till våran avbild"
<einand> dom 10 budoden säger "Du skall ocke havae an annan gude brevid mig"
<einand> den borde lyda "DEt finns inga andra gudar"
<einand> om det inte funnits andra
<Rainbowzer> Det är väl en fråga om hur det översattes.
<Rainbowzer> Eller hur de ville föra fram budskapet.
<einand> "On that same night I will pass through Egypt and strike down every firstborn--both men and animals--and I will bring judgment on all the gods of Egypt. I am the LORD
<einand> hittar inte någon svensk bibel online
<einand> Thou shalt not bow down to their gods, nor serve them, nor do after their works: but thou shalt utterly overthrow them, and quite break down their images.
<Umeaboy> Rainbowzer: Kristen.
<einand> For thou shalt worship no other god: for the LORD, whose name is Jealous, is a jealous God.
<Umeaboy> Pingstvän.
<Rainbowzer> Finns väl i.o.f.s. bara typ 1 500 mormoner i Sverige.
<Umeaboy> einand: Det behöver man inte ha gjort.
<einand> och 3 av dem hittade och terroriserar min kompis
<Umeaboy> Handlar mest om att besöka Jesu grav.
<Umeaboy> För att se att den verkligen finns-
<Whiskey-> Hehe
<Whiskey-> Han ger sig inte :d
<einand> Umeaboy: Jag kan inte neka till att en person som kallat sig Jesus existerat, dock tror jag inte för öre på att han är Jehovas barn
<Whiskey-> Umm
<Whiskey-> är det inte bevisat att han funnit s?
<Rainbowzer> Jehova? Är det Gud?
<einand> Whiskey-: det 'r bevisat
<Whiskey-> Ja
<einand> Rainbowzer: Jehova är Jesus pappa
<Umeaboy> einand: Jehova's barn?
<Umeaboy> Que?
<Umeaboy> Vem har blandat in Jehova?
<Rainbowzer> Whiskey-: Det är inte ens bevisat att Förintelsen inträffat, och det hände "nyligen" rent historiskt. Och nej, jag är inte en nazist som "förnekar" den; jag bara har inte fått några bevis.
<einand> eftersom man inte tror på GUD i kristendommen, utan på Jesus Kristus
<einand> och eftersom det finns miljontals andra gudar, anser jag det bäst att tilltala honom vid namn
<Whiskey-> Ummm
<Whiskey-> Det finns la bevis för det hallå
<Umeaboy> Rainbowzer: Jag har besökt Aushwitz/Birkennau.
<Whiskey-> Bilder dokumentärer
<Umeaboy> I modern tid ja.
<Rainbowzer> Tja, de kan ju vara ditplacerade i efterhand.
<einand> Umeaboy: Jehova är namnet på din gud. om du är pingstvän/kristen
<Umeaboy> 2000 & framåt.
<Rainbowzer> Eller inte alls ha innehållet vad som påstås. O.s.v.
<Umeaboy> einand: Nej.
<einand> Umeaboy: Jo
<Umeaboy> Då är man Jehova's vittne.
<Whiskey-> Rainbowzer: Tror du på det själv?
<einand> nej
<Rainbowzer> Whiskey-: Jag tror ingenting. Jag säger att det inte bevisats och att det är extremt svårt att bevisa saker.
<einand> Jehovas vittne och Pingstvänner och alla andra kristna tror på samma gud
<Umeaboy> Jag gick till pingstkyrkan varje Söndag & vi sa aldrig Jehova.
<Whiskey-> Klart det är bevisat
<Rainbowzer> Vissa säger att det är bevisat att de kan prata med döda.
<Whiskey-> Va kanske inte samma sak men ok
<einand> Umeaboy: jag skiter fullständigt i vad ni sa om honom, Det var hans namn oavsätt, då "GUD" bara är en titel
<Whiskey-> einand: hehe :D
<Rainbowzer> Är "Jehova" som "Allah"? Båda är namn på "Gud"?
<Rainbowzer> Ingen aning vad judar kallar sin gud.
<einand> Allah är väl det arbiska ordet för GUD, så kan också tolkas som en titel
<einand> eller nä
<einand> det är namnet också
<einand> så jo
<Umeaboy> Allah betyder "Gud är stor"
<Umeaboy> Och ja, jag kan lite arabiska.
<einand> Arabiska judar kallar tex Jehova för Allah
<Umeaboy> Men bara lite. Mest bara prata arabiska.
<einand> så, indirekt så är även Umeaboys gud "allah"
<Rainbowzer> Arabiska judar? Existerar sådana
<Rainbowzer> *?
<Whiskey-> Står det inte om gud i koranen har för mig han va nån profet eller nåt
<einand> Rainbowzer: finns judar i alla länder, precis som kristna m.m.
<arand__> "Större" till och med
<einand> Muhammed är den enda personen som haft kontakt med gud
<Umeaboy> Rainbowzer: Jo.
<Umeaboy> Det finns arabiska kristna också.'
<einand> Allah var den "gud" som skapade allting
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<einand> sedan enligt islaismen finns det flera gudar, som har andra jobb
<Whiskey-> Ja glöm inte Tor Oden o Freja :)
<einand> Jag, i vår gamla Fornodiska mytologi
<Umeaboy> einand: Such as?
<einand> Umeaboy:  al-?Uzzá, Manat och al-Lat
<Umeaboy> OK.
<einand> mest kända är förstås Djinn
<Umeaboy> Djinn? Det låter bekant.
<arand__> Liknande kristendomens helgon? Eller ligger de högre?
<Umeaboy> Ska googlea.
<einand> det var sönder och döttrar, och "underlydande" gudar så jag tolkar som som högre
<Umeaboy> Djinn var ökenandar
<einand> Helgon måste väl existerat på riktigt?
<Umeaboy> Djinn (av det arabiska verbet Janna - "att dölja/skyla"), av Gud skapade ökenandar bestående av ”en rökfri eldsflamma” - simoon (Koranen 55:15, 15). De vistas i en andevärld och spelar en viktig roll i den muslimska religionen.
<arand__> Mjöd
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Kan man få lite backup eller?
<Umeaboy> arand_: Mjöl?
<Umeaboy> Eller betyder Mjöd Mjölk & bröd i samma ord?
<Umeaboy> höhöhöhö
<Umeaboy> Om vi likväl ska driva med saker.
<arand__> Mjo *
<einand> Mjöd fick man genom att jäsa flugsvamp
<Umeaboy> Flugsvamp?
<Umeaboy> Yuck!
<einand> oftast genom att äta den och pissa ut den
<Umeaboy> Aldrig att jag skulle äta Toad.
<Whiskey-> Hehe dom är ina
<Whiskey-> "fina"
<Whiskey-> Toad är söt :d
<Whiskey-> men Yoshi är sötare :d
<Umeaboy> Ja, just därför.
<arand__> Nedrans auto-comlete
<einand> :)
<Umeaboy> Jo, det är han.
<einand> nä skall man vara seriös så är det honungsvin
<Umeaboy> Det låter strange.
<Whiskey-> Ej gott folk
<Whiskey-> Har ni sätt Tranformers filmerna?
<einand> smakar som blanding mellan öl och vin
<Umeaboy> En del.
<Whiskey-> Tänkte bara vad ni tyckte om dom :)
<arand__> Lyckades visst få saker ganska ur spår dock...
<Umeaboy> Blir det Ölvin då alltså?
<Umeaboy> Jag har funderat på att göra en film.
<Whiskey-> De tror vi säkert .)
<einand> Umeaboy: coolt
<Umeaboy> Jag har en bra idé som garanterat ger folk vad de vill ha.
<Umeaboy> Folk gnäller ju på många filmer att de inte blir som förväntat.
<Whiskey-> hehe :)
<Umeaboy> De ser dem, men är missnöjda.
<einand> skriv manuset, gå till hollywood och se om någonköper det
<Whiskey-> Transformers är nått av de bästa jag sätt
<einand> på tal om det, årets sämsta film är redan avklarat nu i januari
<Umeaboy> Tänker på filmerna som som är gjorda i Blender bland annat.
<Whiskey-> Sen kom ju Melenium Trilogin med, som va sjult bra
<Umeaboy> BigBuckBunny.
<Whiskey-> sjukt bra :)
<Umeaboy> Där har en bra film.
<Whiskey-> Så jag är nöjd :D
<Umeaboy> man
<einand> Umeaboy: Elefant dream
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Laddar du när något från nätet? Filmer, spel, program?
<Whiskey-> vad som hälst
<Umeaboy> http://mirror.bigbuckbunny.de/peach/bigbuckbunny_movies/big_buck_bunny_1080p_surround.avi
<Umeaboy> Såååå otroligt snygg grafik.
<Umeaboy> Detaljrik miljö.
<Whiskey-> ...
<Umeaboy> Precis som i verkligheten.
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jo för sjutton.
<Umeaboy> Klart man gör det.
<einand> Umeaboy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Sb6AqhT9quA
<Umeaboy> Man ska ju inte stödja SOPA.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy; Men hur går de ihop med din kristna stil?
<einand> Umeaboy: vem stöder SOPA?
<arand__> Blenderfilmerna känns dock lite ihåliga, elephant's dream är den med mest karaktär..
<einand> Big Bunny har väl också karaktär
<Whiskey-> Eftersom du lika gärna kan gå in i affären o själa filmen, är ju samma sak.
<einand> Sintel
<einand> Jesus gjorde ju piratkopior
<Whiskey-> Det hande han inte tänkt på :D
<Whiskey-> einand: Heh
<Umeaboy> Coooooooooooool snubbe.
<Umeaboy> Skulle behöva raka sig dock.
<arand__> Karaktär, ja, men ingen wall-e precis.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Du svarade aldrig på frågan :)
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Har köpt filmer tidigare.
<Whiskey-> men....
<Umeaboy> Priserna steg & steg & steg & steg &.......
<Whiskey-> sen kom internet så då va det menigslöst :D
<Whiskey-> ja helt rätt
<Umeaboy> Typ.
<einand> Jag får mina filmer från online, men dock går jag på bio ett par gånger i månaden
<Whiskey-> drömpriser är de dom vill ha :D
<Umeaboy> Sedan så får man ladda ner via torrent.
<einand> Umeaboy: nej
<Whiskey-> All nerladdning är olaglig
<einand> det hålet täcktes förra året
<Umeaboy> Det är via DC++ eller dylikt som man INTE får använda.
<Whiskey-> vadå får ladda ner med torrent
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Whiskey-> vem har lurat i dig de
<Umeaboy> Ingen har fällts än.
<einand> Umeaboy: jo
<Whiskey-> Ummm
<Whiskey-> Jooo
<einand> en 24åring fälldes häromdagen
<Umeaboy> VEM?
<Whiskey-> De är olagligt
<Whiskey-> all form av nerladdning
<Whiskey-> läste de på IDG
<einand> Umeaboy: anledningen till varför ingen fällts ännu, är för att rättsväsendet har en backlog på ca 2-3 år
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Varför i helvete skulle de vara mer lagligt en DirectConnecct
<einand> Whiskey-: han på IDG är inte fälld ännu
<Umeaboy> Då måste jag gå till konsumentombudsmannen om det.
<Whiskey-> tänk att folk säger DC++, de är bara en klient,
<Whiskey-> ffs
<Umeaboy> Gömmer man sig bakom en anonym proxy så kan de inte göra något.
<einand> dock så blev en fälld innan jul för att laddat ner musk med torrents tekniken
<Umeaboy> Det är hur lätt som helst att starta en Tor-server.
<einand> Umeaboy: glöm inte kryptera också
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jag frågade nur detta går ihop med din kristana tro, fick aldrig svar på de
<Whiskey-> www.dold.se
<Whiskey-> problemet löst
<einand> dold.se löser inte det
<Umeaboy> Ja, men med tanke på att i stort sett alla laddar ner i dag så kommer inte företagen att vinna på att göra som de gör.
<Whiskey-> Ummm jo är la de som är tanken
<einand> gör dom inte
<einand> lätt att kringå
<Umeaboy> www.ipredator.se
<einand> genom buggar i flash bland annat
<Whiskey-> va fan har flash med detta o göra,
<Whiskey-> Sitt på FTP istället säkrare
<einand> du kan ta reda på den ip som sitter bakom proxyn
<einand> menar NATen i detta fallet
<Whiskey-> ja klart allt går ju
<einand> eller VPN om du vill kalla det så
<arand__> Vad har nerladdning att göra med religion egentligen?
<einand> Kopiusmen är en reliogn
<Umeaboy> einand: Finns leverantörer som gör din IP-adress anonym.
<einand> kopyismen
<Umeaboy> Och fler kommer.
<Whiskey-> 3) Fildelning - Jag vill kunna dela med mig av filer utan att någon kan se vilka filer jag delar ut. Är det möjligt med Dold.se?
<Whiskey-> Ja, Dold.se stödjer fildelning i alla fildelningstjänster som finns på marknaden. Det gör att du kan fildela helt anonymt.
<Umeaboy> Missnöjet ökar så fler kommer.
<Whiskey-> ljuger dom?
<Whiskey-> arand_: Stöld
<Umeaboy> Wikipedia & en massa andra sidor har ju stängt ner för att protestera mot SOPA.
<arand__> Kopimismen är ett skämt, och en ideologi, som bäst..
<Whiskey-> xbmc.org med
<Whiskey-> :/
<einand> fast det beror på ju att SOPA kommer drabba folk sim inte gör något olagligt
<Umeaboy> Jag laddar inte ner för att dela ut det.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: ändå olagligt
<einand> arand__: spelar ingen roll vad det är, är ändå en godkänd tro i sverige
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Whiskey-> och stöld
<Whiskey-> Joooo
<Umeaboy> Läs de sidor som jobbar FÖR piracy.
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ ser du.
<Umeaboy> Ord mot ord.
<Whiskey-> Ummm
<Whiskey-> All form av nerladdnig av upphovsrättskyddat matirial är olagligt
<Whiskey-> Har varit i många år
<einand> Umeaboy: Jag jobbar FÖR poriacy jag sitter timmar varje månad i tingsrätten och scannar och söker efter upphovrättsfall
<Umeaboy> einand: Då så.
<Umeaboy> Case closed.
<einand> samtligt material som ligger tex på piratpartiets websidor kommer ifrån mig.
<arand__> Man kan enkelt motivera med att man inte anser det som stöld... eller att man inte tar budorden bokstavligt ...
<Whiskey-> Klart man kan
<Umeaboy> Då räknas det som stöld när en alkoholist anser sig har rätt att springa in på en restaurang/pizzeria & stjäla en kniv eller gaffel då alltså?
<Umeaboy> Polis!! Poooolis!!! Han stal min gaffel?!
<Umeaboy> Ser du hur dumt DET låter?
<Whiskey-> Hehe jag tog dig allt dä :D
<Whiskey-> einand: Jobbar du med o sätta dit folk?
<Umeaboy> Tvärtom.
<Umeaboy> Han skrev ju FÖR.
<einand> Whiskey-: nej, tvärt om
<Whiskey-> fattar inte
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Om du går in o snor en film i en bytik så är det stöld elle hur,
<einand> Whiskey-: jag "jobbar" (idelelt) med att upplysa människor om vad dessa sjuka lagar innebär
<Whiskey-> Laddar du ner filmen så är det stöd eftesom du tagit något som inte är ditt utan att betala för det
<Whiskey-> vad är skillnaden?
<Whiskey-> ooo :)
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jo, men det är inte stöld om ingen ser dig.
<einand> Whiskey-: skillnaden är att orginalet finns kvar, laddar du ner förlorar inte någon på det.
<Whiskey-> Nja det beror ju på vilket samvete man har men ja helt rätt
<Whiskey-> Jo
<Whiskey-> skaparna
<Umeaboy> Sedan så är det motsägelsefullt att man kan köpa en tom skiva & bränna innehåll på den.
<einand> om jag stjäl en film ifrån en affär, förlorar affären de 150kr filmen kostar. Laddar jag ner en film så det värsta som kan hända är att ingen tjänar pengar på det
<Whiskey-> istället för att köpa filmerna laddar vi ju ner dom
<einand> Jag skullle mer vilja riktita frågan så här. Vem kommer vilja göra film i framtiden om man inte tjänar nått på det.
<Whiskey-> einand: Internet o all utväkling som kommer med den gör ju det nästan självklart för detta ändamål. så de är ju helt sjukt att folk fortfarande åker fast o att man inte gör nått åt de som typ STIM eller nått
<Umeaboy> Frihet är kulturerande.
<Whiskey-> hade ju vafit fan så mycket bättre
<Whiskey-> kan tex få 2.5GiB/s här om jag vill
<einand> Whiskey-: ladda ner då, jag kollar på samtliga filmer online (dock betalar jag för det)
<arand__> De som inte bryr sig om pengar, men om budskap och processen?
<einand> ingen kan påstå att det är dyrt idag heller
<Umeaboy> Jag vill isf att man tar bort DVD-brännare/BluRay-brännare plus en del andra enheter så att vi inte ha möjligheten att kopiera.
<Whiskey-> einand: Nej finns bra val idag
<Umeaboy> Samma med kopieringsprogrammen.
<Umeaboy> Oavsett om de är gratis eller inte.
<Whiskey-> som Spootify tex
<Umeaboy> Förstår Ni hur motsägande det låter?
<einand> Spotify för musik, sf.anytime eller viaplay eller chaneldigital (alla 99kr/mån) för tusentals filmer
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jag försöker bara få dig o fatta att du är en tjuv :d
<Umeaboy> Brännarprogrammet Nero är byggt så att du ska kunna kopiera en DVD-skiva.
<Umeaboy> Varför DET när man kan skapa en ny?
<Whiskey-> hehe nero inte använt de på 100 år :D
<Umeaboy> Finns poliser som är korrupta också.
<einand> Umeaboy: för jag kanske gör egna filmer.
<Umeaboy> Mexico är ett exempel.
<Whiskey-> Helt klart
<einand> Umeaboy: två fel gör inte ett rätt
<Umeaboy> einand:  Hur många gör det idag?
<Umeaboy> Ärligt?
<Umeaboy> einand: Not if you don't get caught.
<einand> idag gör väl vart enda fjortis egna filmer
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Så du gör inget fel när du laddar ner filmer då?
<Umeaboy> Vi pratar inte fyllo-filmer som ångras senare i livet.
<Whiskey-> Är det så jag ska tolka det
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Nej, för jag delar inte vidare.
<arand__> Datorer och dess infrastruktur är gjord för att kopiera data ...
<Umeaboy> Det är när du delar vidare som du gör fel.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Det är fortfarande olagligt, enligt sveriges rikes lag
<Whiskey-> ovs om du delar vidare eller inte
<Umeaboy> Och hur många ungdomar bryr sig om lagen idag om man ska vara ärlig?
<Whiskey-> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<einand> Umeaboy: det är när du laddar ner du begår brott också
<Whiskey-> Tack!!!
<Umeaboy> Vi har en 18 års-gräns för alkohol, men ändå så dricker 11-åringar.
<Whiskey-> Från början va det o dela ja, men de är lägensen de ändrades
<einand> Umeaboy: inte olagligt för en 11 åring att dricka
<Umeaboy> Det finns sätt att komma runt det.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Innser du at du har fel?
<Umeaboy> Precis som ungdomarna anser att de kommer runt vad föräldrarna säger till dem.
<Whiskey-> Jag har fildelat sen jag var 12år jag är rätt säker på detta ämne eftersom jag är extremt aktiv inom det
<einand> jag skulle nog säga att jag är extremt aktiv också
<Umeaboy> Jag tar aldrig betalt.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Du har fel du är en tjuv o gör fel!
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Nej.
<Whiskey-> Klart
<Whiskey-> Så fårt du laddar ner en film tjuvar du
<Umeaboy> I och med att man har anonymiteststjänst.
<einand> Umeaboy: förklara hur 50åringen i höstas åkte dit, då han laddade ner musik
<einand> han delade aldrig med sig
<Whiskey-> einand: Vad laddar du ifrån?
<Umeaboy> einand: Olyckliga omständigheter. De har lite att göra på Antipiratbyrån det vill säga inga liv.
<Umeaboy> De älskar att sätta dit folk.
<einand> Whiskey-: vem vet
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Varför försöker du bortförklara dig?
<einand> Umeaboy: Du menar Rättighetsalliansen i Europa AB
<Umeaboy> einand: Jag menar folk med no liv.
<einand> Umeaboy: jag menar att Antipiratbyrån inte existerar längre
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle gärna jaga dem för de som DE gör mot andra.
<Umeaboy> Öga för öga, tand för tand.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Gör du fortfarande ignet fel?
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Fälls jag får man fälla en stor del av den datoriserade befolkningen i världen.
<einand> Umeaboy: nej dom fäller dig
<Whiskey-> 'Vi har konstaterat att upp och nerladdning är olagligt ovs om du delar med dig av det bränner det, eller torkar dig i röven med det :D
<Umeaboy> Vem har råd att KÖPA en film då?
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Vi pratar om lagarna nu
<Umeaboy> Fine. Då låter jag någon annan ladda ner det då.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> Inte om du fälls eller inte
<Whiskey-> Fan du är omöjlig :D
<Umeaboy> Ska vi vara så noga så finns det många saker som ska upp till ytan hos folk.
<Umeaboy> Som INTE för mörkas.
<Whiskey-> Finns de tsäkert
<Umeaboy> Nej, nu har jag översatt klart.
<Umeaboy> Ska dra mig vidare.
<Umeaboy> Sköt om Er.
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> Det går ju inte
<Whiskey-> VAd ska bi göra utan dig?
<Umeaboy> Skratta?
<Umeaboy> Le?
<Umeaboy> Ligga dubbelvikt.
<einand> är pga dig vi skrattar så mycket
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag är glad att jag kan glädja.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> mehehe
<Whiskey-> Sov så gott du
<Whiskey-> Fan ska dra mig med
<Whiskey-> så jag kommer upp nån gång idag iaf
<einand> godnatt
<Rainbowzer> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<Rainbowzer> Vad kan man göra med 20 lax för att få dem att växa snabbt och säkert?
<realubot> God morgon.
<spacebug-> morrn
<Barre> morrn
<Rainbowzer> Sluta barra här inne. Du skulle ut 20:e knut.
<amelia> morrn
<lag^> morrn
<einand> mörrn
<Rainbowzer> Varför är "EXPO":s slogan "Lagen måste ändras"?
<Rainbowzer> "– För oss är det viktigt med kvalitetssäkring av produkterna till så låg kostnad som möjligt." <--- Ja, herregud...
<amelia> kanske inte helt rätt ställe att fråga på, Rainbowzer..
<Rainbowzer> Var är rätt ställe då?!
<amelia> inte vet jag, men en ubuntu-kanal känns kanske inte helt rätt för politiska och ekonomiska frågor.
<phnom> Morrn
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> phnom: hej!
<phnom> larsemil: Hej!
<larsemil> hur gåre med kompilatorerna?
<larsemil> visst äre du som pluggar det?
<larsemil> eller är jag ute och cyklar
<phnom> Mja, delvis :P Det går bra, tackar som frågar.
<phnom> larsemil: Hur går det med webbhotellandet?
<larsemil> jodå
<larsemil> mest pengar i utv av webb
<phnom> Ush, webbutv... :P
<larsemil> mm inte det roligaste men gott om pengar
<larsemil> en bra månad drar jag in 20_30tusen, i veckkan...
<larsemil> på webhotell och hosting inte så mycket
<Rainbowzer> "mest pengar i utv av webb"?
<larsemil> för mig iaf
<Rainbowzer> Förstår inte ens meningen.
<larsemil> webbutveckling
<Rainbowzer> 30.000:- i veckan efter straffböter (AKA skatt)?
<larsemil> nej 30 in till företaget.
<Rainbowzer> 120.000:- i månaden :S
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå avbuss och handla frukost.
<larsemil> Rainbowzer: en bra månad. en dålig kan det vara 30 på en månad
<larsemil> ses sen herrå
<fr33r1d3> larsemil: vad har d uför företag?
<Rainbowzer> Tydligen webbhotell och webbutveckling.
<Rainbowzer> Lär vara helt hopplöst att tjäna pengar på webbhotell... och otacksamt som satan.
<fr33r1d3> hemida länk?
<larsemil> fr33r1d3: dalnix.se, men den är hopplöst inaktuell.
<fr33r1d3> ok, kul att se bara
<kodein> säg den glädje som varar, säg det var som gläder
<HeMan> varbildning, den enda bildning som vara!
<jolaren> stör mig på att Thunderbird är den enda vettiga klienten efter Outlook
<HeMan> +r
<larsemil> jolaren: jag använder faktiskt oroväckande ofta bara roundcube som är en webmail. den är riktigt bra för att vara webbmail
<Rainbowzer> Vanheden går lustigt.
<Rainbowzer> I Jönssonligan.
<larsemil> Rainbowzer: jag tjänar inga pengarpå webhotell, men det drar in nog för attfinansiera min serverhall. :)
<Rainbowzer> Då tjänar du pengar...
<Rainbowzer> Och en jävla massa också.
<Rainbowzer> En serverhall kan inte vara billig.
<Rainbowzer> Låter extremt konstigt att det kan dra in så mycket.
<Rainbowzer> Har du tusentals kunder?
<larsemil> nej, en billig serverhall
<Rainbowzer> Drivs av ånga?
<Rainbowzer> Mekaniska datorer?
<Rainbowzer> Lars Babbage.
<larsemil> drivs av frustration
<larsemil> någon som kan dethär med mailheaders?
<Rainbowzer> Vad om dem?
<larsemil> http://codepad.org/hn78Efvo
<larsemil> mina mail jag får ser braut, kundens sågut så där
<Rainbowzer> Det där kan vara ett rent helvete p.g.a. att e-post suger.
<Rainbowzer> Fast att använda HTML i e-post är inte lyckat.
<larsemil> i know.
<larsemil> krav från kund
<kodein> är det rätt charset, då?
<jolaren> larsemil: alright, använder gmail här som webbklient
<jolaren> gapps
<Barre> larsemil: skjuter från höften: php genererar mail-texten med utf8 men säger i xml-meta-taggen iso-8859-1.. code page missmatch
<larsemil> Barre: men deras klient borde ändå visa html mailet väl?
<Barre> larsemil: kan väl bli knas om texten är utf8 och klienten tar hänsyn till xml-taggen och försöker tolka det som iso-8859-1
<Barre> som sagt, skjuter från höften
<larsemil> jagkör iof utf8_decode på all text. och det är fint i mina två klienter jag kollati
<Barre> så texten är alltså utf8?
<larsemil> ja det vill jag mena
<larsemil> Barre: vad har du för mail kan du få en beställning.:)
<Barre> då är xml-taggen fel alltså : Content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<Barre> det borde stå ytf8
<Barre> fast rättstavat
<larsemil> this->headers.= "Content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1. \r\n";
<larsemil> det var något som blev missmatch när jagkörde utf-8
<larsemil> får se nu om detärbättre då
<larsemil> måste köpa nytt tangentbord
<larsemil> någon som har ett tips
<andol> larsemil: http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<andol> larsemil: Kör sådant både hemma och på jobbet.
<larsemil> andol: du har tipsat förut.kostar välskjortan har jag för mig
<larsemil> fast om det håller längre än det jag kör nu så
<andol> larsemil: Tja, räknar man på hur mycket man använder ett tangentbord, slår ut kostnaden, etc
<larsemil> håller det bättre då tror du? :)
<larsemil> mina dör som regel efter ett år ungefär
<larsemil> andol: kör du ett blankt?
<andol> larsemil: Jorå, det här är riktigt gedigna tangentbord. Dessutom är de ju isärplockbara så att man kan städa dem ordentligt ifall det blir för illa i dem.
<larsemil> andol: bör man köpa en keyborttagare också
<andol> larsemil: Finns sådana? Själv använde jag mig utav en vanlig tång.
<andol> Hursom så har jag haft hemmatangentbordet i två år nu, och det mår fortfarande fint.
<larsemil> andol: vart köpte du det ifrån? man ska ange zipcode på sidan och detär väl baraamerikanska
<andol> larsemil: http://www.getdigital.de/
<Rainbowzer> Att folk faktiskt köper ett sådant där tangentbord utan symboler för dyra pengar bevisar ju att världen är helt sjuk.
<larsemil> andol: ha! hittade det när jag googlade. från din blogg!:)
<larsemil> Rainbowzer: det är väl inte symbolerna som gör ett bra tangentbord. då hade vi haft tangentbord med pokemons på. och då hade den varit sjuk
<andol> Rainbowzer: Tja, det där tangentbordet finns ju även för lika dyra pengar, med symboler på.
<Rainbowzer> Känns som samma sak som de där binärklockorna där man måste sitta och räkna varje gång man vill veta vad klockan är.
<andol> Rainbowzer: Alltså, det som gör tangentbordet värt pengarna är ju de mekaniska switcharna.
<Barre> larsemil: ser snyggt ut
<larsemil> andol: klart och betalt!
<larsemil> andol: om jag inte gillar det ska du få ett tredje
<einand> ITC mässan i göteborg var nog det sämsta jag vart på
<amelia> den är väl alltid rätt värdelös oavsett om det är den i gbg eller sthlm.
<einand> var ovanligt värdelös
<Barre> vad hette den dära disten för virtualisering som coffe tjatat om?
<andol> Barre: proxmox?
<andol> larsemil: Gott :) Vilken variant blev det?
<Barre> andol: tack.. jag har totalt hjärnsläpp här
<snake1> Barre: Vmware, Citrix Zen, Proxmox
<haffe> Hörrni.
<haffe> Kan man använda UFW för att blocka på adresser?
<haffe> Det enda jag kan komma på är att nullrouta.
<snake1> haffe: Ip adresser menar du ? svar ja.
<snake1> vill du blockera domäner föreslår jag, una momento
<snake1> mintnany
<snake1> mintnanny
<snake1> för att blockera hela domän namn :P
<Barre> snake1: nej, proxmox var det
<snake1> Barre: ok jag nämnde bara de 3 vanligaste virtauliserings plattformerna finns säkert fler jag inte kmr på just nu
<snake1> om du ska köra en dedikerad maskin rakt av som virtuell plattform dvs.
<Barre> ahh.. tackar snake1, men det var bara namnet på proxmox som rammlat ur minnet. tack endå dock..
<haffe> snake1: Som det är nu så skriver jag bara in domänen i /etc/hosts
<snake1> haffe: ja de går också
<larsemil> andol: den klickande med blankaknappar
<larsemil> Barre: ska du börja lira proxmox? prova betan avversion 2
<Barre> larsemil: inte än, jag har några månader kvar innan det är dags..
<larsemil> vad ska du göra då? inviga din serverhall!? :D
<Barre> jupps.. när fibern är på platts...
<Barre> s/serverhall/servergarderob/
<larsemil> blev det inte en walk in closet?
<Barre> nope..
<Barre> =)
<Barre> UPS, kyla och ett rack
<larsemil> Barre: 0/
<larsemil> htc säljer ut MASSA gamla servrar just nu
<einand> några bra priser?
<larsemil> mjodå. men lite för gamla saker
<larsemil> http://www.blocket.se/ostergotland/Dell_PowerEdge_server_och_PowerVault_storage_38184410.htm?ca=6&w=3
<andol> Barre: Ofan, seriöst.
<andol> Barre: Skaffat eget ASN också?
<amelia> vad är grejjen emd proxmox?
<andol> Coffe: 12:55 < amelia> vad är grejjen emd proxmox?
<amelia> oj en bamsefar!
<amelia> bamsefar: laga din mirkkdatans!
<Coffe> amelia,  smidigt tool för att hantera virt maskiner.
<bamsefar> :)
<amelia> Coffe: utveckla gärna det.
<amelia> Coffe: jag har noll koll på det. alla bara pratar om det och jag känner mig lite utanför. :)
<Coffe> typ gratis vmware  med stöd för kluster å live migration
<Coffe> bygger på kvm och vz
<haffe> larsemil: Det skulle vara häftigt att ha ett par av de där quadcoremaskinerna i serverhallen.
<larsemil> haffe: mjo men 2850 är ganska gammal nu. 2950 börjar bli till åren kommen
<haffe> larsemil: I den serverhallen står det gamla trötta SUNmaskiner med UltraSparc IV.
<haffe> SÃ¥ till och med en 2850 springer nog cirklar runt den.
<amelia> Coffe: ok. vad är fördelen med att köra proxmox gentemot att bara köra kvm rakt upp och ner?
<larsemil> amelia: ett interface som är grymt
<larsemil> amelia: samt livemigrering via det
<larsemil> amelia: och att du enkelt kan ställa in backup-snapshots, administrera lagring samt maskiner
<larsemil> amelia: du kan lätt ladda ner appliences och lägga in i systemet.
<larsemil> amelia: och du kan oerhört lätt starta upp nya burkar osv
<Barre> andol: nej, där går gränsen
<jolaren> o
<Coffe> amelia, ett mycket trevligt gui. enkelt att ställa in lagring via nfs/ iscsi etc
<amelia> i see
<Barre> fick precis tipset om att kolla in ovirt istället för proxmox, någon med erfarenhet?
<Coffe> Barre,  ingen aning . PM fungerar så jäkla bra för oss.
<Coffe> hur gör man i man igen. när man vill läsa (5) av något  ?
<Barre> Coffe: kolla i man man ;O
<Coffe> gjorde de . :)
<Barre> Coffe: man 5 xxx
<larsemil> man 5 barre
<andol> Förövrigt så är ju 5 rätt passande vad gäller Barre...
<larsemil> andol: för att han är fem gånger så 1337 som stallman / andol + bamsefar?
<larsemil> barre = 5 x ( stallman / (andol + bamsefar) )
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<andol> larsemil: kategori 5 för man-sidor är "File formats and conventions"
<larsemil> nej åka och hämta barnen kanske
<antii> do it
 * Barre tycker att FOS bör tänka på att förkorta sina kommandon
<einand> Så minnen är en I/O, och baken är O
<einand> s/minnen/munnen
<spacebug-> baken kan va en I/O oxå ;)
<jabbadoo> Någon som vet ifall nyare versioner av Ubuntu Server redan har VirtIO-komponenter (de som krävs för att vara guest) i kärnan?
<realubot> Var är itmannen? :|
<andol> jabbadoo: Om jag inte är helt ute och cyklar så har Ubuntu haft stöd för virtio-drivar redan sedan 8.04. Hursom så ska det defintivt vara lugnt i aktuella versioner.
<jabbadoo> andol: alright... lite trixigt att gå igång för mig, men då vet jag att det inte är någonting på guest i alla fall :-P
<Barre> så.... amelia, för att fortsätta att basha varandra... vart finns DIN arbetsgivare här då?? va?? säg det nu ;P http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/best-companies/2012/full_list/index.html
<Rainbowzer> Vilken Disney-melodi används till den här videon? Jag känner inte igen den. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRKgujENMAI
<andol> Rainbowzer: Osäker på titeln, men kommer från Lejonkungen i alla fall.
<Rainbowzer> Ah.
<Rainbowzer> Typ när Scar (det onda lejonet) tar över.
<Coffe> jag ska köpa mig en fet ldap bok å plugga.. lär mig aldrig den där skiten.
 * bittin hoppas det inte finns nån garanti kvar på farsans gamla i5a
<Philip5> är det någon av er som har erfarenhet av att använda, installera, förvalta eller administrera sugercrm? bu eller bä?
<Philip5> sugarcrm heter det till och med
<nikihr> Goddagens
<nikihr> här var det dött :)
<swecarp> händer inte mycke
<nikihr> hehe
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Barre> Coffe: vilken bok är det?
<larsemil> Barre: Coffe den här boken får ldap att verka enkelt
<larsemil> http://g00.se/111
 * Barre undrar nu givetvis varför "google image search" har indexerat OpenSolaris taggen hos mig så att den ger träff när man söker på "executed elefant" :/
<Barre> larsemil: jag är mer intresserad av riktig ldap, inte microsofts implementering av den... :P
<Krawlezt^WIN> Har Ubuntu LTS (10.04) Gnome classic som tillval?
<bittin> random youtubade på Stockholm Ravening och hittade Fredrik Lindström
<realubot> Fungerar ljud över någon DVI-kabel?
<bittin> hur sänker man ner kvallen på saker i youtube-dl ?
<Philip5> nikihr: kollar du inte på handbollen?
<realubot> "Since 2008, PC manufacturers have gradually upgraded the PC's controller to support HDMI-output in addition to DVI. Due to electrical and pin compatibility between the DVI and HDMI, only a simple passive adapter (or DVI-D to HDMI cable) is necessary in order for the PC to output HDMI to a compatible HDMI-display (such as a television), and take advantage of HDMI features (such as audio output)."
<realubot> bittin: man youtube-dl
<bittin> realubot, thx
<realubot> bittin: youtube-dl -f 32
<realubot> Tror jag.
<bittin> drog youtube-dl -f worst
<realubot> Eller ännu bättre -f 0
<realubot> Som är samma som worst, tror jag.
<bittin> ah
<bittin> ville se en film från en fest jag var på: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU8jpF67E6U
<bittin> fast min p3 klarade inte deras fetting 1080p
<realubot> Fanns videon i lägre upplösning då?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Debian genom netinstaller bör vara det perfekta för en dator med värme problem?
<bittin> realubot, ja
<bittin> fanns i 360p med
<realubot> Är det något youtube fixar eller måste den som laddar upp fixa det själv?
<bittin> realubot, det vetefan
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Varför då?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Den kommer ju att installera allt lokalt i.a.f.?
<bittin> alltid skoj att ha film från alla dödsrave man vart på :D
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Du slipper värmen från CD/DVD men blir det verkligen så mycket värme från t.ex. ett USB-minne?
<bittin> möjligt att jag glömt några från 2007-2008 dock
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Jag använder just nu ett USB.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Men funderar på hur jag ska på bästa sätt fixa allting, tror jag har en skiva.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Hårddisken kommer ju jobba lika hårt. RAM-minnet också, tror jag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Hur ska jag göra då?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Varför är värmen så känslig? Det verkar skumt att datorn ballar ur av värmeutvecklingen av en installation?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Dont know, vet faktiskt inte.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Vad är det som händer då?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sitter i ett kallt rum sen när den jobbar lite så dör den.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Ibland jobbar den lite mer men dör alltid av någon konstig anledning.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Fungerar fläktarna?
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Ja
<bittin> jo det var den festen jag var på :D
<bittin> såg mig och Bina på den filmen
<Krawlezt^WIN> Dock gick det bra att installera Fedora/Lubuntu, men inte att använda Lubuntu.
<realubot> Om du är inne i BIOS och låter datorn stå på tomgång, når CPU och system temp. kritiska nivåer?
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Nej
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Jag tvivlar på att det beror på värmen. Vad har du för belägg för att det är just värmen som är problemet?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vad kan det annars vara?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Den arbetar sen blir den varmare och dör+
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Varför skulle det då vara värmeutvecklingen om inte temp. i BIOS stiger till kritiska nivåer?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Vad blir varmare? Hur vet du det?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag har inte testat det men det blir alltid problem när jag ska formatera.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Jag känner ju det?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Du sa ju att CPU och systm temp. inte når kritiska nivåer?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Hårddisken då eller vad?
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Ja, för datorn dör bara när den gör någonting, inte står i Tomgång.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Det måste ju vara fel på hårddisken om den blir så varm att den lägger av när du installerar Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Nej, vid fläktarna.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Inte Ubuntu, det har den aldrig gjort av någon konstig anledning.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Du känner att datorn blir varm när du håller handen för fläktutblåset?
<realubot> Är det en laptop eller en stationär?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Laptop, och svar ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Hur vet du att det inte är grafikkortet som blir för varmt?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det vet jag inte
<Krawlezt^WIN> Men det är så sjukt att just Ubuntu fungerar
<realubot> Det är inte helt ovanligt att om fläkten på graffekortet är kass så lir grafikkortet överhettat och datorn stänger av.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Om du har Ubuntu på datorn så kan du ju belasta datorn hårt genom att spela upp 2-3 filmer, köra FLash i webbläsaren, m.m. så ser du ju om datorn lägger av.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jo, kan vara så men om jag använder netinstall händer det samma sak.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det gör den inte, det som är det sjuka.
<realubot> Om den inte gör det så lär det ju inte vara grafikkortet som blir för varmt.
<realubot> Du kan göra samma sak med CPU:n.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Den har aldrig stängt av när jag har haft Ubuntu..
<Krawlezt^WIN> Bara när jag har formaterat.
<realubot> Ok, även om du har belastat grafikkort, CPU hårt?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Mhm
<realubot> Du kan köra benchmarking-program. Det borde knäcka datorn om den inte tål belastningen.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Säg en dist som skulle passa mig.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Det beror ju på vad du ska använda datorn till.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Programmering, internet och irc.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Funderar på¨Arch Linux via skiva.
<realubot> Ubuntu med Unity eller Unity 2d hade jag kört på en laptop (eller Lubuntu).
<Krawlezt^WIN> Lubuntu dog bara när jag startade det efter installation realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Mhm, men det går nog att lösa om du felsöker ordentligt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jodå, men värt o testa Arch Linux?
<realubot> Tror jag inte. :)
<realubot> Arch Linux är väl bra för att du kan ställa in massa när du installerar program om jag har förstått det rätt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Yes, dock kan jag inte packman så bra.
<realubot> Det kör ju med Gnome/KDE m.m. så vad är skillnaden?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Har försökt installera Debian via netinstall och live, fungerar inte.
<realubot> Jag har inte bra koll på Arch men jag har fattat det som att Arch är bättre om man vill ställa in mycket själv.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Mhm
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Varför vill du inte ha Ubuntu då?
<realubot> Linux Mint är ju annars snyggt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Jag pallar inte fixa allting igen så jag slipper Unity.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Ok. Kör Kubuntu då?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Min dator pallar inte KDE.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Linux mint, hm.
<realubot> Det spelar ju ingen roll vilken dist du kör så länge den har Gnome för då får du ju Gnome 3 med Unity eller Gnome Shell.
<realubot> Om du vill slippa det så får du köra med Xfce/KDE/LXDE.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Gnome 3 har inte Unity?
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Mint använder väl MATE som är något fulhack för att få Gnome 3 att se ut som Gnome 2.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Unity är Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt^WIN> yeah
<realubot> Unity är ett tema till Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nej? Debian använder Gnome 3 och har inte Unity.
<realubot> Även Gnome Shell är ett tema till Gnome 3.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Då har Debian Gnome Shell som är ett annat tema till Gnome 3. Det går att installera Gnome Shell till Ubuntu lätt som en plätt.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bittin> bästa rejvet jag var på förra året: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keCx_yvWvTk
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Du kommer inte ifrån Gnome 3 så länge du kör Gnome 3 på en modern dist.
<realubot> Du får köra Xfce/KDE eller LXDE om du vill slippa Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Har fixat allting klart nu, ska testa Debian netinstaller.
<phibxr> Både Unity och Gnome-shell är skrivbordsmiljöer som bygger på Gnome 3. :P
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/try-new-mint-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<realubot> Jag tror MGSE är väldigt nytt och inte stabilt men jag har inte testat det.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Såja, Debian netinstall tankas nu genom UNetbootin in på mitt USB.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: Helvette asså
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nu står det något med Yukon PXE preebot execution
<Krawlezt^WIN> Testar använda FAT32
<realubot> Krawlezt^WIN: Om jag hade varit du hade jag tagit reda på varför datorn stänger av när du installerar på vanligt sätt.
<realubot> Något är ju fel när datorn stänger av sig när du installerar från USB/CD.
<Krawlezt^WIN> realubot: VIlket är bäst att använda nu när jag ska formatera: FAT32, exFAT eller FAT16?
<Krawlezt^WIN> OJ
<Krawlezt^WIN> NTFS,FAT32 och exFAT realubot
<Krawlezt^WIN> Seriöst, vad jag än gör får jag "Yukon pXe preebot execuition" sedan Error.
 * Krawlezt^WIN slänger ut sin dator genom fönstret
<phnom> Jag är ju lite imponerad över att Krawlezt inte gett upp än.
<realubot> Hur visar man bilder i eog i sorterat på nummerordning?
<realubot> T.ex. eog 01.jpg, 02.jpg, ... , 10.jpg utan att bild 101.jpg hamnar före 99.jpg?
<realubot> kafrune: Använd FAT 32.
<realubot> Det är standard på USB-minnen.
<realubot> (eller om det är FAT 16 :S)
<realubot> FAT 32, tror jag är standard.
<realubot> kafrune: Som sagt. Något är fel på datorn om den stänger av sig när du installerar distar. Varför inte ta reda på vad som är fel? Och vad ska du med Debian till? Varför inte köra Ubuntu som fungerar? Om du vill ha Gnome Shell i Ubuntu så installera det?
<realubot> kafrune: Äsch. Fel. Sorry.
<realubot> Jag skapar en filelist så kanske det går.
<realubot> eog $(ls | sort -n)
<realubot> Varför sa ni inte det? Svårare än så var det ju inte.
<stirner> Jag och unity kommer inte alls överens =/
<phibxr> stirner, varför inte?
<nikihr> Någon programmerare mer än jag som saknar en svensk programmerings kanal? :)
<bittin> Det är sådana här kalas som gör livet värt leva: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYE5hLqVTKA
 * realubot installerar pondus.
 * phibxr avinstallerar realubot.
<realubot> phibxr: Vet du inte vad programmet pondus är?
<phibxr> realubot, nope. borde jag ta reda på det?
<realubot> phibxr: Nej. Jag tänkte bara om du visste att det var ett program som heter så.
<realubot> "personal weight manager for GTK+2" http://screenshots.debian.net/package/pondus
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O5tK0j-n24
<realubot> Jag ska gå ner i vikt så det programmet passar perfekt.
<phibxr> aaah.
<realubot> Ok, next question. Hur splittar man en bild på mitten så man får två biler i Terminalen?
<realubot> Iamgemagick borde duga för uppgiften.
 * realubot har lagt in Pondus som Startup Application. :D
<realubot> kafrune: Var är itmannen?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det var till dig.
<realubot> kafrune: Sorry. Fel igen. :S
<realubot> Kurdistan: Är han sjul? :(
<realubot> *sjuk
<Kurdistan> realubot, ingen aning. jag hoppas inte det.
<Kurdistan> känner ej honom IRL
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Han har ju varit lite krasslig till och från och nu har han inte varit här på flera dagar. :S
<Kurdistan> oj. det är ovanligt för itmannen. kanske är privatlivet. hoppas han har det bra.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur är det med dig då?
<Kurdistan> bara bra realubot. små trött. själv?
<realubot> Det är ok med mig. :)
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) du håller kanalen uppe som vanligt.
<realubot> Jag försöker hitta ett sätt att i Terminalen splitta bilder på mitten så jag får två halvor av en bild.
<realubot> Jag misstänker att imagemagick är rätt program för jobbet.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Japp. Jag håller vakt.
<realubot> Jag funderar på om jag ska ta mig en kaffe till innan klockan blir för mycket.
 * nikihr röstar på JA!
 * nikihr satte precis igång bryggaren :)
<realubot> Jag har seedat 3,93 TiB linuxdistar.
<realubot> Hur många CDs blir det? :S
<antii> nikihr: ohoi
<realubot> Ca 6000 CD-skivor? Eller räknar jag som en kratta?
<realubot> nikihr: Så får det blir. Kaffe. :)
<Adonai> Jag har hört om en stad ovan molnen, ovan jordiska, dimhöljda länder, jag har hört om de solljusa stränder och en gång,
<Adonai> tänk en gång är jag där! Halleluja! Jag högt måste sjunga! Halleluja! Punktmannen
<Kurdistan> dricka kaffe så sent?
<nikihr> antii: oioi mate
<nikihr> whats up
<antii> nikihr: fullt ös! sj
<nikihr> samma här
<antii> soft
<antii> fredag imorgon, snart är det måndag igen! :)
<nikihr> antii: jag lämnar dig och hägersten snart :)
<antii> nikihr: gött
<antii> hittat nå bättre
<nikihr> nej hägersten kommer alltid vara i mitt hjärta :)
<nikihr> men sumpan ska jag flytta till
<nikihr> större
<antii> dårå?
<nikihr> flyttar ihop med tjejen till större
<antii> :)
<Kurdistan> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.427455/nu-gar-android-om-windows
<realubot> Linux > Windows. At last.
<realubot> Säljas fler ja. Det innebär ju inte att det finns fler användare med Android än Winblows.
<cleamoon> man kan också säga att android inte är linux
<realubot> cleamoon: För att?
<realubot> "Android is a Linux-based operating system for mobile devices such as smartphones and tablet computers. It is developed by the Open Handset Alliance led by Google."
<cleamoon> realubot: vet ej. men många säger så.
<realubot> Första raden på Wikipedia.
<Kurdistan> cleamoon, det var mer sant förr, mer nu kommer det inte vara så då google/android ska vara mer synkad uppströms
<realubot> Tänk vad snabbt det svänger ändå. Smartphones lanserar, Google satsar och hux flux så säljs det fler enheter med Linux än med Windows.
<cleamoon> Kurdistan: kan inte läsa din åäö på min pidgin...
<antii> åöä
<antii> cleamoon: du är nog trasig.
<Kurdistan> cleamoon, varför kör du irc med pidgin? :)
<cleamoon> antil: för att?
<Kurdistan> antii, pidgin har problem med åöä
<Kurdistan> dvs läsa
<cleamoon> Kurdistan: för att jag kör MSN och Gtalk samtidigt
<Kurdistan> cleamoon, varför inte köra xchat eller någon mer irc specifik program?
<realubot> Den här är faktiskt lite cool: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_Watch
<cleamoon> Kurdistan: ... varför ska jag gör så?
<Kurdistan> skulle inte wikipedia stänga sin engelska sektion idag?
<Kurdistan> cleamoon, :) om du vill se äöå
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det var igår.
<realubot> Eller något.
<Kurdistan> jaha bara för en dag?
<realubot> Och så såg am. Google ut: http://searchengineland.com/figz/wp-content/seloads/2012/01/google-sopa-logo.png
<cleamoon> ...
<realubot> Och Wikipedia: http://images.seroundtable.com/wikipedia-sopa-1326894745.jpg
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det vara bara för en dag ja.
<realubot> "In addition to Reddit, BoingBoing, Mojang, Destructoid, Anonymous, and the entire Cheezburger Network have announced blackouts planned for Wednesday."
<Kurdistan> realubot, oki doki
<cleamoon_> nu är det xchat
<Kurdistan> cleamoon_, välkommen. ÄÄÄÄÖÖÖÅÅ. :)
<cleamoon_> Kurdistan, nu kan jag se...
<cleamoon_> använder alla ubuntu här?
<realubot> convert 50%x100% image.jpg +repage image%d.jpg
<realubot> There we go. :D
<realubot> imagemagick is the shit.
<realubot> cleamoon_: Nej. Det finns folk som använder Kubuntu, Arch, Lubuntu, Mint o.s.v.
<phibxr> cleamoon_: de flesta av oss kör fortfarande windows 3.11 i smyg.
<realubot> Imagemagick är seriöst riktigt grymt. :D
<cleamoon_> phibxr, för vad? vadligt dålig dator?
<realubot> Jag använder Windows 95 mest.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha du är rolig. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: ;)
<realubot> Det bästa är nog att köra Windows 7 och sedan Ubuntu virtuellt i Win7.
<realubot> Då får man det bästa av två världar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, gör om du vill det. ingen hindrar dig.
<Kurdistan> för mig är det :) inte riktigt att köra linux/ubuntu. då primär oset är något annat.
<realubot> Jag håller med. Det är lite fusk.
<Kurdistan> fusk och fusk vet jag inte. vill man köra windows. så ska man köra windows.
<Kurdistan> varför köra linux virtuellt?
<Kurdistan> dualboot hade jag fattat.
<realubot> Det finns bara en anledning för mig att köra Windows och det är att Folding@home fungerar bättre på Windows.
<realubot> Just nu saknar jag inget annat Windows-program.
<realubot> Kurdistan: För att kunna använda Linux samtidigt med Windows.
<Kurdistan> realubot, har du många burkar kan du väl tillägna åt det projektet.
<realubot> Och det är bättre att köra Linux virtuellt i Windows än tvärtom.
<Kurdistan> realubot, varför inte vara på dem. så de kan fixa bättre stöd för linux användare som vill bidrag?
<Kurdistan> då saken ändå är av godo.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det är sant. Det är bara graffekortet som behöver vara bra för folding@home.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är folk som är på dom men det är inte prioriterat.
<Kurdistan> realubot, är drivrutinerna du kör dåliga under linux men inte windows?
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Pjt1Q2ZZVjA
<realubot> Vi är bara 4 tappra själar som foldar: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Kurdistan> :) om snubben på videon har råd med sådana glasögon kan han köpa burkar som kan tillägnas till projektet
<Kurdistan> oj det verkar bara vara våra användare här
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad menar du? Här i kanalen?
<Kurdistan> realubot, listan med namn. alla är ju personer härifrån.
<Kurdistan> jaha nu märkte jag.
<Kurdistan> det är :) ubuntu-se.org relaterad
<Kurdistan> :) såg bara namnen. borde kollat upp.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur många är det totalt som hjälper?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det är Ubuntu Sveriges lag i FAH.
<realubot> Vi ligger på plats 4200-någonting.
<realubot> i rankingen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, så det finns många som bidrar med andra ord.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vet inte hur många det är totalt men här är Team Statistics: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats
<realubot> SweClockers på plats 19.
<Kurdistan> realubot, svårt jämföra dom med ubuntu-se.org community.
<realubot> Vi har ju inte en chans vet du.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Så här ska en Folding-rig se ut: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/08/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/4xgtx295.jpg
<realubot> Det är graffekorten tillsammans med Windows FAH GPU-klient som gäller.
<realubot> Det räcker att folda några dagar med en sådan för att komma upp på plats nr. 1 på vår lista.
<realubot> nikihr: Sover du eller?
<realubot> nikihr: Oj, jag förväxlade nicken. Sorrt.
<realubot> *sorry
<realubot> phibxr: Sover du?
<realubot> Jag funderar på att koda en medicinskt program till Linux. Vad skulle det kunna vara?
<Kurdistan> :) realubot så du har lärt dig koda??
<Kurdistan> nice.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Det är ju det jag ska göra. :)
<realubot> Jag kan ju koda lite.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) lycka till.
<realubot> Jag tycker att det är det bästa sättet att lära sig programmera att ha ett program att göra.
<realubot> Det är mycket roligare än att plugga in teori.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag har inga kunskaper om programmering.
<realubot> Frågan är bara vad jag ska programmera för program. Jag tänkte att det skulle vara något som hjälper människor till en bättre hälsa, typ.
<Kurdistan> :) överkurs.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, eller så kanske du joinar något befintligt team och förbättrar projektet.
<Kurdistan> finns ju behov av uppströms hjälp
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Men just nu känner jag mer för att göra något som jag lär mig på.
<realubot> Jag tror inte jag har så mycket att bidra med i ett seriöst projekt just nu.
<Kurdistan> vem säger att du inte kommer lära dig arbeta på det sättet?
<Kurdistan> :) du gör som sagt det som passar dig
<realubot> Jo, det gör jag säkert i.o.f.s.
<cleamoon_> realubot, vad är den folding@home som du pratade om? den enda folding@home har en linux version...
<realubot> Du menar patcha kod och så?
<realubot> cleamoon_: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<realubot> cleamoon_: Joina gärna.
<phibxr> realubot: delvis. :P
<realubot> phibxr: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det säng.
<realubot> Jag kryper ner när du har somnat.
 * Kurdistan önskar er alla en trevlig fortsättning. 
<realubot> Sov gott Kurdistan.
<cleamoon_> realubot, det är i boinc då är jag redan med.
<cleamoon_> realubot, det finns ju linux version, varför använder du windows
<realubot> Jag använder Linux-klienten men GPU-klienten finns bara till Windows och det ger mycket mer WU att vika med grafikkortet än med processorn.
<realubot> Därför borde man använda Windows som plattform och FAHs GPU-klient.
<cleamoon_> 。。。
<cleamoon_> ...
<cleamoon_> arbetar du med windows eller linux?
<realubot> cleamoon_: Vad menar du? Jag har inget jobb.
<realubot> Jag använder Linux och därför kör jag med Linux-klienten i FAH.
<realubot> Det är inte optimalt alls men jag har inte orkat bry mig tillräckligt mycket.
<phibxr> realubot: fungerar inte GPU-klienten under Wine?
<einand> phibxr: sägs att den gör det
<phibxr> problem solved. :P
<realubot> Är Google ungefär lika lönsamt som Volvo?
<realubot> 2-5 miljarder iv inst?
<realubot> *vinst
<realubot> phibxr: Nja. Så enkelt är det inte.
<realubot> phibxr: Den är inte stabil enligt vissa. Alla WU räknas inte o.s.v.
<realubot> Man använder nVidias CUDA-bibliotek i Wine för att få FAH-klienten att fungera där, men det är inte stabilt enligt många.
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> någon vaken?
<lag^> mm
<nikihr> wii jag är inte ensam :P
<lag^> snart så
<lag^> måste upp tidigt imorrn ju
<nikihr> men
<nikihr> .P
<stirner> tralalallala
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-20
<stirner> Nehepp dags för att gosa ned sig i soffan framför projektorn med plattan nära till hands och titta på In.Time.2011.BRRip.XviD.AC3-Fuvisa.avi
<stirner> Hoj på en stund
<stirner-TAB> Haha Im back :-P
<einand> stirner-TAB: in time är en skön film, dock det som drar ner betyget är att dom inte förklarar nått hur tekniken fungerar
<Umeaboy> Hej einand!
<nikihr> fan jag har stängt av skärmsläckare och grejer i gnome
<nikihr> ändå tonar skärmen ner efter ett tag
<Whiskey-> Ja herre hud
<Whiskey-> gud
<Whiskey-> nikihr: hur går det med hemsidan?
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy :)
<nikihr> Whiskey-: du menar SAJTEN
<nikihr> hahaha ;)
<nikihr> jora den tar fart
<Umeaboy> TAR fart?
<Umeaboy> TAr kan väl inte fisa?
<Umeaboy> TAR
<nikihr> Umeaboy: gå och dö
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Whiskey-> heeh :D
<nikihr> :)
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Already done that.
<Whiskey-> fattar ändå inte varför han ska ha den i ruby
<Umeaboy> Now what?
<nikihr> okey, then /past
<nikihr> away
<nikihr> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Du får gärna skriva /ignore Umeabou ALL
<nikihr> det däremot var kul
<Umeaboy> Du får gärna skriva /ignore Umeaboy ALL
<Whiskey-> -_-
<Whiskey-> http://www.xbmc.org
<Whiskey-> sån helvetes jävla skit otur
<Whiskey-> HDD på min gammla xbox crashade så nu kan jag inte starta helvetet
<nikihr> judge judy på sjuan
<nikihr> wohouu
<Whiskey-> o köpa en ny IDE hdd idag är inte gratis
<nikihr> Whiskey-: min xbox hårddisk ligger och skräpar :)
<Whiskey-> hade en 140GiB i den
<nikihr> ah ok
<Whiskey-> använder XBMC på den parfekt
<Whiskey-> synd att den inte klarar 720P
<Whiskey-> 1080P är ju inte o tänka på men jag kunde faktiskt inte bry mig mindre
<Whiskey-> XviD DivX funkar alldeles utmärkt :D de har de ju gjort förr så varför inte nu :P
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Har orginalet nån stanns med hemma, dock vill jag ha en ny, kunde ju dra en billig från Tradera eller Blocket, men man vet ju inte hur länge dom håller
<nikihr> hahaha judge judy är så skön
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> älskar henne :D
<Whiskey-> Det är en kvinna med stake :)
<Whiskey-> Är hon o min Sambo :)
<nikihr> haha
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Har du inget jobb ?
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Så jävla roligt
<nikihr> ah
<Umeaboy> Jobb är onödigt.
<Whiskey-> Min kusins pappa är en sån jävla toffel :D
<Whiskey-> Gnällde länge på honom, <---- är typ en kopia nu :D
<nikihr> skön inställning den där Umeaboy har
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Det måste man ju för o leva :D
<Umeaboy> Jobb är jobbigt.
<nikihr> låter oss betala
<Whiskey-> Nej det är hemsk o helt värdelös
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Inte om du själv är egen företagare.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jag har jobbat med kroppen hela mitt liv på lager :) Inte menigen att de ska va smidigt lyfte 8Ton om dagen
<Umeaboy> Då har man personer som jobbar FÖR en.
<Whiskey-> Nja det vete fan
<nikihr> haha Umeaboy tönt
<Whiskey-> Min pappa sitter på bank o vänder på papper hela dagarna, han borde testa nått riktigt jobb någon gång
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Så du tror att bara för att man har eget företag så slipper man jobba, är la de som jobbar mest1
<Whiskey-> Som jag sa igår nikihr. han lever inte i denna värd utan någon fantasi värd :)
<Whiskey-> Kanske cybertron eller krypton, inte fan är det jorden iaf :D
<nikihr> :)
<Whiskey-> Där ficl jag till det :D
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Undrar vem som är den största tönten av oss som väljer att jobba.
<Umeaboy> Tönt!
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jobba är la inget man väljer? Det är så man måste göra för att överleva
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jag vill inte leva som andra. Jag vill vara mig själv.
<Umeaboy> Jag låter mig inte styras av vad andra säger.
<Whiskey-> Well det va fakta :)
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Säg det till Socialdemokraterna då.
<Umeaboy> De vill ju att folk ska leva på bidrag.
<Whiskey-> Alvarligt Umeaboy: Vad lever du på om du inte jobbar?
<Umeaboy> Pengar undanstoppade i andra länder.
<Whiskey-> Ja fan så mycket bättre en jävla moderat helvetena
<Whiskey-> Haha
<Umeaboy> Nu ska vi inte vara sådan.
<Whiskey-> Klart
<Whiskey-> De vill ju bara att de rika ska ha ännu mera
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Whiskey-> O mer till de som redan har det taskit stället
<Whiskey-> ställt
<Whiskey-> Jävla idioter
<Umeaboy> De vill att folk ska sluta ljuga & jobba istället.
<Umeaboy> Finns ju massor av fall som har dykt upp.
<Umeaboy> Läs tidningen.
<Umeaboy> Det har pågått länge.
<Umeaboy> Ända sedan Torbjörn Fälldin satt.
<Whiskey-> Och så har vi ju denna underbara Håkan Juholt jag skiter i vad han gör, men de gör inte resten av svenskarna så han har ju sabbat så Aliansen kommer vinna igen jävla skit
<Umeaboy> Och det är länge.
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Allt är bättre än vänstern.
<Umeaboy> Rösta blankt då.
<Whiskey-> Moderaterna lever för de rika
<Umeaboy> Nix.
<Whiskey-> Klart
<Umeaboy> Det är bara vad som har varit tidigare.
<Whiskey-> Varför gör dom annars så de får mera pengar tror du
<Whiskey-> O gör det sämmre för de gammmla, är la de som ska ha de bäst
<Umeaboy> Sedan kan det ju gynna andra om en del människor blir rika för det skapar OCKSÅ jobb.
<Umeaboy> Inte bara klyftor.
<Umeaboy> Folk på den vänstra ser bara klyftorna.
<Whiskey-> Jobb skiter jag i
<Whiskey-> För de tror jag ingen kan prata sig till
<nikihr> Dags att kolla på film
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Vad blir det?
<Umeaboy> Jag får då jobb hur lätt som helst.
<nikihr> Whiskey-: ha så kul med mytomanen ;)
<nikihr> Whiskey-: in time
<Whiskey-> Kkk
<Umeaboy> Jag behöver bara gå till mina utländska vänner så får jag jobb.
<Whiskey-> Ja du kan ju dra åt skogen som lämnar mig här
<nikihr> ses efter filmen om du är kvar
<nikihr> hahahahaha
<Whiskey-> tunkt ansvar men tänkt inte på mig du
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<nikihr> Whiskey-: du klarar dig bättre än mig
<Whiskey-> Sover nog då
<Umeaboy> Nu ska vi inte bråka, tjejer.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> hehe, de har vi inte sätt en
<nikihr> jag vill bara kasta datorn så fort jag ser Umeaboy
<Whiskey-> Mmmm undra varför
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Gör det då.
<Umeaboy> Go ahead.
<Umeaboy> I won't stop you.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Allvarligt vad lever du på?
<Whiskey-> soc?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<nikihr> hans utländska vänner sa han ju
<Whiskey-> hehe :D
<Umeaboy> Då är man Sosse.
<nikihr> han är maffiaboss
<Umeaboy> Hence Social
<Whiskey-> Ja inte helt omöjligt
<nikihr> det är Umeaboy som är tjocksteffe
<Whiskey-> haha
<nikihr> mwhaha
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Hahahahahahahaha
<Umeaboy> Jerk!
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: OM du inte lever på soc o inte jobbar
<Whiskey-> hur fan gå det ihop
<Umeaboy> Som jag sa, jag har pengar undanstoppade.
<Whiskey-> Jo
<Umeaboy> Not that it matters, men......
<Whiskey-> Well
<Whiskey-> Vi ställer om frågan då
<Whiskey-> Hur länge har du inte jobbat
<Umeaboy> Cirka 3 veckor.
<Umeaboy> Men jag kan jobba imorgon om jag vill.
<Whiskey-> Ja då va det ju inte så skumt, varför tänkte jag itne på de
<Whiskey-> Vad jobbade du som då?
<nikihr> h*ra
<nikihr> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Att få dig att svära mer.
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Det är för sent jag tänker inte
<Whiskey-> Allvarligt
<Whiskey-> nyfiken :D
<nikihr> Whiskey-: vad är för sent?
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Är du kvar?
<Whiskey-> Tiden jag tänker inte hjärnan funkar inte
<Umeaboy> Tydligen.
<Whiskey-> Han pratar ju om djevulen, med tanke på vilken pina han är, kanske är det han är :D
<Umeaboy> Jag har jobbat inom restaurang-branschen rätt länge.
<Whiskey-> oooo :)
<Whiskey-> Vad exakt låter roligt
<Umeaboy> Pizzeria.
<nikihr> hahahahaha
<Umeaboy> Bland annat.
<Whiskey-> hahaha :D
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Va lite snäll
 * Umeaboy väntar på en remark från nikihr
<nikihr> Umeaboy: då får du vänta länge
<Umeaboy> Bring it on, baby!
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: LÃ¥ter roligt :)
<nikihr> jag observerar
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Jag med.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<nikihr> sticker in lite här och där
<nikihr> Umeaboy: nu har jag en fråga
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jo, det är ganska kul.
<einand> Umeaboy: hej
<Whiskey-> Nu kommer det
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Och åter NEJ.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: hur länge tänkte du leva på dina sparpengar?
<Umeaboy> Jag ska inte komma till dig.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Hur går det med kärleken?
 * nikihr & Whiskey- leker good cop, bad cop med Umeaboy :)
<nikihr> hahahaha
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Til the day that I die & då får man hoppas att man lever i evigheter.
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Rent teoretiskt sätt skulle han ju kunnat jobba i norge ha sjukt mycket pengar o kunna skita i o jobba ett bra tag
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Bara finfint.
<Whiskey-> Men chansen är la rätt liten :d
<nikihr> Whiskey-: ja spelar ingen roll om han har jobbat i norge, han kan aldrig leva på det tills han dör
<nikihr> han var hur gammal?
<nikihr> 32?
<Umeaboy> Äldre än dig.
<Whiskey-> Hehe de vet jag :D
<Whiskey-> nikihr: hur gammal är du?
<Umeaboy> 5
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahahaha
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Jag skulle vilja känna dig IRL du är för jävla iritterande på mycket
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Trust me.
<nikihr> jag är 21
<Whiskey-> Jag tycker du är en noschalat idiot som tror att du vet bäst, problemet är bara att alla har rätt till sin egen åsikt så kan ju inte säga så mycket om de
<Whiskey-> kk
<Umeaboy> Plussa på 7 då.
<Whiskey-> <--- 24
<Whiskey-> nikihr: GÃ¥r det bra med filmen?
<Umeaboy> Jag tror inte att jag vet bäst. Jag VET att jag vet bäst.
<Umeaboy> För mign egen del.
<Umeaboy> min
<nikihr> Whiskey-: haha ångrade mig lite
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Du låter som en knepig person
<nikihr> ska ändå vara hemma imorgon :)
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Jag lever som jag vill. Inte efter vad andra vill.
<Whiskey-> Men va fan
<Whiskey-> De gör la alla?
<Umeaboy> Jag stannar hemma & sköter om mig själv när andra går ut på krogen.
<Umeaboy> Och jag har lika roligt för det.
<Whiskey-> Ja de är inget fel med det
<Umeaboy> Om inte mer.
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> Det accepterar jag .)
<einand> Umeaboy: att ha roligt är subjectivt så om du har lika roligt vet du inte
<nikihr> jag vet precis varför Umeaboy har roligare och mår bättre
<Whiskey-> Var längesen jag var på krogen inte mycket för det heller
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Why
 * Whiskey- Sitter spänt
<Umeaboy> OOOOOOOOOM jag nu SKULLE av en händelse bli pappa i en snar framtid så vill jag vara ett föredömme för den/de.
<Umeaboy> Jag har varit med om på tok för mycket för att förstöra andras liv.,
 * einand ser hur Umeaboy råkar snubbla in i en brud och göra henne på smällen av misstag
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Antar att man kan vara det även om man går på krogen
<Umeaboy> Nu pratar vi utanför IRC.
<nikihr> för han kan ljuga så mycket på nätet att han har så och så mycket pengar.. gör det här och det här.. men han ljuger han tror på sig själv. egentligen är han en tjock socialbidragstagande lat nörd som sitter hemma varje dag :)
<Whiskey-> hehe :)
<Whiskey-> Ja det finns kanske en chans :D
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Jag lever ju inte på Social-demokraterna har jag ju sagt.
<Umeaboy> Är man höger så är man rik.
<Umeaboy> Ni sa det ju själva.
<Whiskey-> Nja de sa jag la inte kanske
<Whiskey-> men de är de de vill jynna :D
<einand> Umeaboy: vad har du blivit rik på?
<Whiskey-> Säd :D
<Umeaboy> Ja, alltså ska jag hålla mig till högern för att bli rik.
<Whiskey-> Nja de funkar nog inte så
<Whiskey-> käften alla
<Whiskey-> jag vet
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, det kan knappast vara av hjärnceller som fungerar så........
<Whiskey-> jag har det varför han är rik
<Whiskey-> Han har en egen sekt! Och lurar av alla meddlemarna pengarna dom har!
<Umeaboy> Ja. ;)
<einand> Umeaboy: vad har du blivit rik på, sälja, uppfnningar, patent, aktiker. Porrskådis?
<Umeaboy> Vi kalllas "Döda Julholt-partiet".
<Whiskey-> einand: Jag sa de tju :D
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, NEJ, NEJ, NEJ, NEJ.
<einand> Umeaboy: vad säljer du?
<Whiskey-> sig själv
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag hjälper mina utländska kompisar med datorer.
<einand> http://blogg.vk.se/presentation/Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> einand: Jag har inget att dölja.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> asg
<Umeaboy> Whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?
<Umeaboy> What's so darn funny?
<einand> Umeaboy: svara på min vänskaps förfrågan på facebook i stället för att gnälla här
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> :D
<nikihr> Umeaboy: kul att du kopierar alla dina inlägg
<nikihr> allt man kan läsa på din blogg kan man läsa på idg
<einand> nja, vi får vara lite snälla mot honom
<Whiskey-> älskar IDG :D
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Qye?
<Umeaboy> Que?
<Umeaboy> einand: Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<einand> Whiskey-: IDG är vad alla troll föds
<einand> Umeaboy: vad är Umenaturist
<Umeaboy> einand: Det är ett naturist-sällskap i Umeå.
<Umeaboy> Hur kom du in på det?
<einand> jo men alltså, vad gör man?
<Umeaboy> Jag väljer att sola & bada näck UTAN att det handlar om något sexuellt.
<einand> ok
<einand> coolt
<Umeaboy> På vissa stränder & ställen då.
<Umeaboy> Man träffas under en helg eller vecka & lever livet.
<Whiskey-> hehe usch
<Umeaboy> Bortom vad foilk tycker att man ska ha på sig.
<einand> <3
<Umeaboy> folk
<Umeaboy> Som jag sa så låter jag mig inte styras av vad andra tänker & tycker om det är negativt.
<einand> till viss del ja
<Umeaboy> Det är då man tappar sin personlighet.
<Umeaboy> Man bara TROR att man har den.
<Umeaboy> Nåväl.
<Whiskey-> Ummmmo k
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Vad är du för en kuf :D
<einand> Umeaboy: jag ser att du inte tycker jag är en bra människa :(
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> ingen är bra i hans ögon utan han själv
<einand> Umeaboy: vart tog du vägen
<nikihr> högra handen kom säkert
<Whiskey-> :P
<Whiskey-> haha
<Whiskey-> *asg*
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Du har la inte varit på glaset nu igen
<Whiskey-> Hmmm kan har varit att vi avsöljade honom som gjorde att han försvann
<Whiskey-> tragiskt
<einand> Richiie: eller så stalkar han min facebook
<Umeaboy> einand: Huh?
<einand> menar Whiskey-
<Whiskey-> haha
<Umeaboy> Har aldrig sagt att du behöver ta åt dig.
<Whiskey-> kan vara så
<Whiskey-> Va?
<Umeaboy> Nej, jag redigerade en wiki-sida.
<einand> vilken?
<Umeaboy> Blev nyss klar.
<Umeaboy> Hur så?
<Whiskey-> vi vill veta :D
<einand> vill läsa
<nikihr> hahaha hinner inte ens gå på toa innan filmen och han har redan dragit en lögn
<nikihr> vill ju inte gå och kolla film när det är så här roligt
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Huh?
<Whiskey-> jahja
<Whiskey-> hahahahaha
 * Whiskey- ligger ihopvikt o har svårt att andas
<Umeaboy> En del innehåll ska ändras så jag sparade bara nu.
<Umeaboy> http://openlgtv.org.ru/wiki/index.php/Wiki_index/sv
<Whiskey-> nikihr: hehe
<Whiskey-> skrattar än
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ nu kan nikihr dra tillbaka sin anklagan.
<nikihr> jag skäms
<nikihr> buhu
<nikihr> han talar sanning för en gångs skull
<nikihr> ne men jag är glad för din skull, än finns det hopp
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Inte lätt
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Ta inte i nu
<nikihr> :))
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Va du mobbad iskolan+
<nikihr> hahahaha
<Whiskey-> nikihr: Sitter på en AlienWare koster 36,000kr :)
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Står du när du pinkar?
<Whiskey-> Lyckades få den för 8,000 på blocket :D
<Umeaboy> Den ska man inte SITTA på.
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Nej
<Umeaboy> Det borde du veta.
<einand> Umeaboy: har du använt google translate?
<Whiskey-> Idioten hade vunnit en massa pengar
<Umeaboy> einand: Nix.
<Umeaboy> Why?
<Whiskey-> Hade ca 4000,000 tydlign köpt en massa skit :D o ville bli av me det var 1mån gammal när jag köpte den :d
<einand> Umeaboy: vad är felet på att stå upp när man kissar?
<Whiskey-> einand: Det kan komma snätt
<einand> gör jag när jag sitter ner
<Umeaboy> einand: Om du pinkar på väggarna istället för i toalettstolen så är det fel. Säger absolut inte att jag gör det utan jag angav det som ett exempel.
<einand> Umeaboy: fast jag kan sitta ner och kissa på väggarna med
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, men då anstränger man sig.
<einand> nej
<Umeaboy> Det gör man inte ståendes.
<einand> jag förstår ärligtalat inte hur folk kan sitta ner
<Umeaboy> Tjejerna känner sig ju nertryckta bara för att DE sällan kan pinka rätt ståendes.
<Umeaboy> Kan vara därför.
<einand> tror jag med
<einand> Umeaboy: sett matcho i kollektivtrafiken?
<Umeaboy> matcho?
<einand> http://machoikollektivtrafiken.se/
<Whiskey-> ;
<Umeaboy> Can't say I have.
<Whiskey-> :P
<einand> kvinnor som stör sig på män som sitter bredbent på tunnelbanan
<Whiskey-> einand: bor du i stockholm?
<einand> Whiskey-: nix, göteborg
<Whiskey-> fint där
<einand> jo
<Whiskey-> Våran förra förra hud dog där på djursjukhuset :/
<Umeaboy> Aj då.
<Umeaboy> Det var tråkigt att höra.
<Umeaboy> Jag menar läsa.
<Umeaboy> Svårt att HÖRA.
<einand> Whiskey-: blå stjärnan?
<Whiskey-> exakt einand :D
<einand> ok
<einand> Whiskey-: göteborgare?
<Whiskey-> Vi åkte från Jönköping dit med taxi 5,000kr
<Whiskey-> nee Jönköping
<Whiskey-> Sambon är från Stockholm så
<Umeaboy> Salig blandning.
<Whiskey-> men sitter just nu i en lägenhet i västerås :D därav aktiv kanske?
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy :D Tackar :=(
<einand> varför?
<Whiskey-> vad?
<einand> åka från JKP till Göteborg med hunden
<Whiskey-> gissa
<einand> särskilt med det ryktet blåtstjärnan har
<Whiskey-> vadå`
<Whiskey-> fan måste köpa snus imoegon orka
<einand> nja, jag vill inte göra saker värre, tråkigt med hunden
<Whiskey-> Nej men va fan djursjukhuset i jkpg har inte öppet 24/7 tror vi åkte 24:00 eller nått
<Whiskey-> Var inte så mycket o välja på
<einand> vad hände då?
<einand> säg gärna till om det är för jobbiga frågor
<Whiskey-> Nej de är lungt
<Whiskey-> Hjärtat började andas konstigt
<Whiskey-> Var ju helt förstörd efter det, var typ väck i 3 månader eller något
<Whiskey-> Men som allt annat man lär sig leva med det mer eller mindre
<Whiskey-> Var ju min lilla älsking, o sambons äldsa hund dog nu för 2årsen typ, tog ju extremt hårt på henne, men det var ju hennes hund med
<Whiskey-> de var den förra med men inte på samma sätt :(
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Sitter du o runkar nu igen?
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT DOOOOOOOOO YOOOOOOOU WAAAAAAAAANT?!
<einand> jag tror han kom precis
<Whiskey-> Ja kan vara så :)
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Whiskey-> einand: När jag o tjejen träffades hade hon haft sina hundar i 8år redan
<Umeaboy> Jag kommer alltid när man ber mig.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> Umeaboy: vad gör du?
 * Umeaboy slår på symbalen
<Whiskey-> O den yngsta kunde inte sitta på komando, O va ganska speciel o efterbliven kan man säga men jävligt söt, Men jag gav mig fan på o lära henne de, tog 6 månader, o de hade inte lyckats på åtta år hon och hennes förra kille :D
<Umeaboy> Jag laddade ner den där bilden du hade på din vägg.
<Umeaboy> Ganska smart skrivet av honom.
<einand> Umeaboy: jag?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Whiskey-> _D
<Whiskey-> :D
<einand> vilken bild snodde du av mig?
<Whiskey-> Har ni varit tillsammans med en puma någon gång :D
<Whiskey-> einand: Han vet inte vad han pratar om :)
<Umeaboy> Greg Stolze's foto.
<einand> ?
<Umeaboy> Du delade ju med dig av den bilden igår.
<einand> så du snodde Gregs bild
<einand> det är ju upphovsrättsbrott
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Allt som ligger på nätet stjäl.
<Umeaboy> stjäls
<einand> orkar du verkligen ladda ner alltt
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Vrför inte?
<Umeaboy> Varför
<Whiskey-> lol
<einand> du måste ha en snabb lina, och stor hårdisk, större än google
<Whiskey-> gaaaa :)
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, det kommer verkligen en uppföljare till Star Trek-filmen!!!!
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaaaaay!
<Umeaboy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1408101/
<einand> vad hemskt
<Umeaboy> einand: Nej, jag sitter på ett halvt 56k-modem.
<Whiskey-> hmm
<Umeaboy> Den slår då Star Wars iaf. ;)
<Whiskey-> Det ända jag bryr mig om är Transformers 4 :D
<einand> vet ni vad poängen är med plastikkirurgi är?
<Whiskey-> nope
<einand> det suger fett
<Whiskey-> kk :P
<Whiskey-> jag är bättre
<Umeaboy> hehehehehe
<einand> Ett annat dåligt skämt då
<Umeaboy> Vad blir det om en fluga flyger in i örat på en blondin?
<einand> vet ni vad det är för likhet på en sjöman en bil och en potta
<Umeaboy> Space Invaders.
<Whiskey-> Det var en man som låg på sjukhus o kännde att döden va nära så sa han till sin fru, du vet varige gång du köpt nya kläder så har jag sagt att dom var fina, men jag är färgblind
<Umeaboy> Höhöhöhöhö
<Whiskey-> då sa frun, har oxå en sak att erkänna, jag är inte från borås jag är från uganda
<Whiskey-> Lätt bäst :D
<einand> Whiskey-: har hon lärt sig svneska så bra så ingen hör skillnad förtjänar han det
<einand> 03:19:20 < einand> vet ni vad det är för likhet på en sjöman en bil och en potta
<Whiskey-> nopr
<Whiskey-> nope
<einand> En sjöman och bil går på däck
<Whiskey-> oo
<Whiskey-> Vad heter värdens musikaliska fisk?
<einand> och pottan kan du skita i
<Whiskey-> baa :D
<Whiskey-> så vad heter värdens musikaliska fisk :D
<einand> vet inte
<Whiskey-> tonfisk
<einand> Umeaboy kanske?
<Whiskey-> då är frågan, hur fångar du den?
<einand> med stämgafel
<Whiskey-> haha hört den innan
<einand> nä
<Whiskey-> BeetHoven
<einand> tänkte mer på att man slår en ton med den ;)
<Whiskey-> :P
<Whiskey-> Nja menade att jag hört svaret innan :)
<Whiskey-> Men BettHoven är klockrent :;D
<Whiskey-> Denna är rätt fin med
<Whiskey-> Alla barn kom försent till skolan utan siv för hon hade kniv :D
<Whiskey-> Min sambo fattade inte den :=)
<einand> anna barnen stanna titta på utkikten utan anna för hon kunde inte stanna
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Umeaboy> Det var två kompisar som gick till en restaurang för att äta lite mat. De gick & satte sig vid bordet & servitören/servitrisen/kyparen delade ut menyerna. Den ena kompisen frågade den andra vad han tänkte beställa varpå han svarade Pannkaka. Pannkaka? tänkte kompisen, men la ner sin meny & berättade att han skulle gå på toa. Sagt & gjort, medans han satt där inne så hördes en kraftig smäll. Kompisen undrade vad har hänt
<Umeaboy> nu då? Han gjorde klart sitt besök & gick ut till bordet där kompisarna satt. Kvar fanns bara en tallrik. Han gick fram till öppningen där kockarna lägger fram maten som ska bäras ut & frågade en servitör som just skulle hämta mat: Var är min kompis? Han var ju här nyss. Servitören svarade frågande: Ja, men du sa väl att du skulle ha pangkaka?
<Whiskey-> Klassiker copy/paste :D
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Den har jag gjort själv.
<einand> jag fattar inte skämtet
<Umeaboy> einand: Hur många säger paNNkaka när de beställer om man lyssnar riktigt noga på hur folk pratar?
<einand> alla?
<Umeaboy> De säger pann, men det låter som ng.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> jag säger pannkaka
<einand> kanske i norrland
<Whiskey-> lol
<Umeaboy> Jo, vi är ju lite efterblivna här uppe.
<Whiskey-> hehe så sant så sant :D
<Whiskey-> Det första vättiga han sagt här ! Who !
<Umeaboy> Trots det så är det vi som håller era städer strömförande.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> dom enda vettiga norrlänningar är dom som flytta där ifrån
<Umeaboy> Vattenfall.
<einand> Umeaboy: inte helt sant
<Whiskey-> ;)
<Umeaboy> Ja, men jag har ju gjort det. Jag flyttade ju till Sundsvall & sedan tillbaka.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> varför tbx
<Umeaboy> Allt nedanför Dövik är utlandet.
<Whiskey-> hört att husen är gratis där uppe
<Umeaboy> There's no place like home.
<Umeaboy> Tomterna är det.
<Whiskey-> möjligt
<einand> Tillsammans producerar vattenkraftverken ungefär 45 procent av den el vi använder i landet.
<Umeaboy> Eller nästintill.
<einand> så 55% kommer ifrån annat
<einand> Whiskey-: samma nere i skåne
<Whiskey-> ok
<Umeaboy> Skåne vill ingen bo i.
<Whiskey-> Skåne är helt ok
<Umeaboy> Där blir man ju skjuten för vad som helst.
<Umeaboy> Läs bara i tidningen.
<Whiskey-> Vi sk dock flytta till Sockholm eller Västerås
<Umeaboy> Rosengård & dylikt.
<einand> Whiskey-: Umeaboy flytta från norrland, och så insåg han att han inte längre var smartast, och flyta tillbaka
<Whiskey-> hehe kan varit så :)
<Umeaboy> einand: Ordningen återställd.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Höhöhö
<Umeaboy> Slå DET du!
<Umeaboy> "There are no K's in broke".
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahahahaha
<Umeaboy> Al Bundy i ett nötskal.
<Whiskey-> hehe ja han är skön :)
<Umeaboy> Jag vill ha en sådan familj.
<Whiskey-> Det tror jag säkert
<Whiskey-> Är du kelly då
<Umeaboy> Whiskey-: Om du är Bud.
<Whiskey-> Fast grabben är ju inte så smart heller :D
<Whiskey-> Gillar buck :)
<Whiskey-> Eller Peggy kan du va som kolla på Ophera varige dag :D
<Umeaboy> Snacka om sjukt.
<einand> du ville ju ha en sådan familj
<Umeaboy> Kelly ringer för att köpa något & får till svar vad det kostar: 50 G.
<Umeaboy> 50 G? frågar hon.
<Umeaboy> I don't have that kind of a letter.
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahahahahaha
<Whiskey-> Ej
<Whiskey-> Jag kan en skö
<Whiskey-> skön
<Whiskey-> Vad är det som är stort grön bor ute i skogen i ett träd o döldr dig om det trillar ner?
<Whiskey-> va fa n
<Umeaboy> Umeaboy.
<Whiskey-> dödar
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> nope
<Whiskey-> einand?Å`
<Umeaboy> UmeaBOY?
<einand> hum..
<Whiskey-> NÃ¥n g issning :D
<einand> en blåval i gröntång
<Whiskey-> hehe kunde varit
<Whiskey-> Ett billjardbord :d
<Whiskey-> mhuaaaaa :D
<einand> men självklart
<Umeaboy> Öööööööööööh.
<einand> Vad är det som är svart och vitt och flyger i luften och är fullkomligt livsfarligt
<Umeaboy> Varför skullle ett biljardbord bo i ett träd? Biljardbordet är ju gjort delvis i trä.
<Umeaboy> Det blir ju kaka på kaka.
<Umeaboy> Umeaboy?
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Det som är poöngen
<Whiskey-> Att de är så olågiskt
<einand> Umeaboy: så pundare för inte bo i tegelhus, eftersom dom är stenade?
<Whiskey-> möjlligt
<Umeaboy> Hur får man en blondin att tindra med ögonen?
<Whiskey-> Fråga Umeaboy: Han vet nog allt om de
<Whiskey-> Hört den förr men glömt
<Umeaboy> Man lyser med en ficklampa i öronen.
<einand> Vet ni grabbar var tjejer säger när dom ser en riktigt stor mans-lem
<Whiskey-> säkert nått dumt
<Umeaboy> Har du ingen större?
<einand> nä
<einand> ni vet alltså inte?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Whiskey-> nee
<einand> Ok, för det vet jag ;)
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> helt ok
<Umeaboy> Vad är det då?
<Whiskey-> va?
<einand> Whiskey-: tror inte Umeaboy fatta skämtet
<Whiskey-> kan va så
<Whiskey-> jag gillade den skarpt :D
<einand> Ni vet att samer kallas för lapp
<Whiskey-> Snart kommer det, aha va det så du menade :D
<Umeaboy> De lär väl knappast säga något.
<Umeaboy> einand: Remember att jag är av same-släkt.
<einand> Umeaboy: och?
<Whiskey-> Så jävla roligt
<Whiskey-> när jag började sjuan var jag rätt kaxig :D
<einand> Vet ni vad samerna då kallar sin masssagsstav?
<Umeaboy> Vill du höra ett skämt om din släkt?
<einand> Umeaboy: absolut
<einand> iaf, samerna kallar sin massagestav för fusk-lapp ;)
<Whiskey-> En av mina lärare körde mycket med bildspråk och ung o grön som jag va fattade jag inte riktigt :D var inte så van vid det
<Umeaboy> Varför skaffa Ein när man kan skaffa 2 för halva priset?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey-> Iaf så sa han, "Om du fortsätter så kommer du få borsta tänderna i nacken en vacker dag"
<Whiskey-> Tog ett tag innan jag fattade vad han menade
<Umeaboy> Vet Ni varför det ligger så många döda tjejer/kvinnor nedanför Eiffeltornet i Paris?
<einand> Umeaboy: för dom hade en dejt med dig
<Umeaboy> einand: Jo, men det var när jag hade gjort slut.
<Umeaboy> Vet Ni varför det ligger så många döda tjejer/kvinnor nedanför Eiffeltornet i Paris?
<einand> Umeaboy: för dom hade en dejt med dig
<Whiskey-> mina närver
<Umeaboy> nerver!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Förbenade!!!!!!
<einand> Förbönade
<Umeaboy> einand: Nej, därför att de har provat Always Ultra med vingar.
<Whiskey-> einand: Va gör du uppe så här sent
<einand> Umeaboy: ok, och killarna drack redbull eller
<einand> Whiskey-: för jag har feber, och fuckat upp min dygnsrytm
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy, har ju inget liv det vet vi ju
<Whiskey-> einand: låter onödigt
<einand> Whiskey-: jo, sov 14 - 24 eller nått sånt
<Umeaboy> Again..........jag har min dygnsrytm & Ni har Er.
<Whiskey-> Ja herregud
<Umeaboy> Vad är det längsta Ni har sovit i tid?
<Whiskey-> När jag gick 1:an på gymnasiet brukade jag sova mellan 04:00 till 06:00
<einand> 20 timmar tror jag
<Whiskey-> Var tuft år :D
<Umeaboy> Oj.
<Umeaboy> Men dygnet har ju 24 timmar?
<Whiskey-> Kan vara nått sånt, var bra på o sova förr,
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> LÃ¥ter ju som en vanlig dygnsrytm.
<Whiskey-> Vadå`
<Umeaboy> Det längsta Ni har varit uppe då?
<Whiskey-> två dygn tror jag som max nått sånt
<Umeaboy> Jag har varit uppe i nästan 3 hela dygn.
<einand> http://g.co/maps/ds6an
<Whiskey-> Festade nån stanns för många årsen va inte så lyckat
<Umeaboy> Jag dansade på maratondisko i mellanstadiet.
<Umeaboy> Det känndes jobbigt när man kom hem.
<Umeaboy> Det susade bara i skallen.
<Umeaboy> Jag klarade mig NÄSTAN hela vägen.
<Umeaboy> Blev 3:a tror jag.
<Whiskey-> suck
<Whiskey-> Nej nu ska jag sova
<einand> Whiskey-: kolla länken
<Whiskey-> gjorde de
<Whiskey-> Ollonvägen fint :D
<einand> ryckepungsvägen är roligare
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> Nej som sakt var natti :D
<Whiskey-> Ses imorgon om inte annat :d
<Umeaboy> Imorgon?
<Umeaboy> Ska du sova ett helt dygn?
<Whiskey-> ja
<Umeaboy> Good for you!
<Whiskey-> Kom ju inte in förens 23 något
<Whiskey-> så blir ju nästan imorgon :D
<Whiskey-> Poff
<Umeaboy> Shit vad dåligt den här killen "sjunger": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqMTsdWcXw8&feature=digest_thu
 * Umeaboy hurrves
<Umeaboy> Lite för raspig röst.
<Umeaboy> einand: http://www.tv4play.se/nyheter_och_debatt/nyheterna_umea?title=hittar_cancer_med_hjalp_av_star_trek&videoid=2140805
<Umeaboy> Wow!
<einand> Umeaboy: löjligt.
<Umeaboy> Inte alls.
<einand> det har ju inget med startek att göra alls
<Umeaboy> Jasså inte?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju en modern Tricorder.-
<einand> den sitter ju fast i en kabel
<Umeaboy> Jag såg ingen kabel.
<einand> var ju en kabel in i datorn
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det är ju för att skicka vad den hittar.
<Umeaboy> Värden.
<einand> Umeaboy: kolla runt 1.19
<Umeaboy> Nu såg jag, men den visar ju grafer.
<einand> jag tycker maskinen i sig är skit bra
<einand> inget mot det
<einand> men jämförelsen med startrek är löjlig
<Umeaboy> Som "Star Trek-fan" tycker jag att hon verkade inte kunna säga meningen fullständigt korrekt.
<Umeaboy> Det ska ju sägas "Live long & prosper".
<einand> precis, inget rätt alls
<Umeaboy> Well, mycket har ju kommit från Star Trek vad gäller teknik & hur man ser på den.
<Umeaboy> Plasma är en sak.
<Umeaboy> Plasma-coils.
<Umeaboy> Att människan numera söker bevis för liv på andra planeter är ett annat.
<Umeaboy> Jag önskar att Klingonerna skulle finnas på riktigt.
<Umeaboy> Wow! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auqS6FR_RDE
<amelia> morrn!
<amelia> sista arbetsdagen för den här veckan.
<delhage> yay
<amelia> lite så-
<amelia> och jag slutar halv fyra.. hur gött som helst. :)
<amelia> jag börjar trivas med det  här gå upp tidigt konceptet. :)
<Rainbowzer> Hmm...
<Rainbowzer> Ni vet i skivan "Kåldolmar och kalsipper"? Det finns en karaktär som är ett spöke där, och som senare visar sig vara "det kommunistiska spöket". Är det någon slags subtil referens till någon term?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> om du läser början av det kommunistiska manifestet
<kodein> "Ett spöke går runt Europa--kommunismens spöke. Alla det gamla Europas makter har förbundit sig till en helig hetsjakt mot detta spöke: påven och tsaren, Metternich och Guizot, franska radikaler och tyska poliser."
<Rainbowzer> Ah.
<Coffe> amelia,  har du rätt i :)
<phibxr> sista dagen på semestern. <_<
<antii> :)
<antii> semester, nu!?
<phibxr> tog tre veckor i somras och två på vintern. :P
<antii> spännande :p
<kodein> kan ju vara fint
<antii> sparar till sommarn
<einand> http://helahalsingland.se/hudiksvall/hudiksvallc/1.4296054-klotter-pa-toalett
<Barre> stoppa pressarna!!!!!
<Coffe> undrar vem fan som vann de där pengarna.  undrar om de är någon man känner.
<phibxr> Barre: med tanke på att artikeln är så kort så verkar det faktiskt som att pressarna stannade.
<Barre> :)
<einand> snyggaste jag sett på länge http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LMuNkI1_n0I
<realubot> "USA:s justitiedepartement har stängt en av de största fildelarsidorna, Megaupload. Departementet anklagar den för väldiga brott mot upphovsrättigheterna."
<Barre> det är väl inget, som mest får de väl en kollosal böter med ett långt fängelsestraff... jämför med denna stackare som har det liiiiite jobbigare http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/01/20/iranian-court-confirms-death-sentence-on-programmer/
<larsemil> http://www.news.com.au/technology/fbi-shuts-down-megauploadcom-charges-seven-with-online-piracy/story-e6frfro0-1226249114650?sv=c7545540550e5fd8caf193d57d151544#.TxlFlj5sdU0.twitter
<phnom> Det är farligt att vara programmerare idag.
<spacebug-> tur jag inte programmerar längre.. fast å andra sidan är jag ju gay så de hade hängt mig i Iran i vilket fall :/
<cleamoon__> phnom: varför?
<larsemil> cleamoon__: se barres länk 11:40
<cleamoon__> larsemil: vad är barres länk? jag hittar inte...
<larsemil> http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/01/20/iranian-court-confirms-death-sentence-on-programmer/
<andol> larsemil: Notera vilket dags cleamoon__ joinade.
<larsemil> andol: jag har inte joins, orkar inte med det
<larsemil> folk får skylla sig själva om de inte var här. :D
<cleamoon__> programmare blir inte dödas varje dag i sverige, eller hur?
<andol> larsemil: Fast jo, har man själv en irssi-screen är det lätt något man tar för givet.
<Barre> andol: finns det något annat än irssi-screen för irc? :O om ja, varför då? ;P
<Barre> har hört vilda rykten om gui-klienter för irc, konsigt tycker jag...
<spacebug-> jisses, vad kommer här näst, ljud- & bildöverföring vid chatt? Nej tacka vet ja console-irc
<larsemil> 0/
<CasperN> suck, varför börjar de erbjuda 30mbit adsl nu när de aldrig ens klarat 24mbit?
<CasperN> jag gissar på att inte en promille av kunderna kommer över 16mbit med ett 30mbit avtal ändå
<amelia> CasperN: för att tjäna mer pengar. :D
<haffe> Hohoho.
<haffe> Ibland har man tur.
<haffe> Jag fick en wlanAP som kan köra wrt, för 100:-.
<CasperN> ja, snart går jag ned till 2mbit adsl, ockerpris på allt som har med telebolag att göra
<kodein> jag ska återgå till telegraf och djungeltrumma
 * phnom ska köpa en same som kan joddla fram bitarna.
<phnom> s/joddla/jojka/
<kodein> är de kompatibla med kullor med näverlurar?
<spacebug-> har inte PTS varit på operatörerna att de inte får skriva "upp till X Mbit/s" om de inte kan leverara det? Eller iaf skriva/erbjuda "X-Y Mbit/s"
<larsemil> CasperN: men går man ner till 2mbit så levererar de ju bara 0.5 :D
<CasperN> ja, det borde räcka för att läsa mailen, om jag säger upp mig på alla maillistor iaf :P
<haffe> 100 mbit fiber.
<haffe> Det är fina grejer det.
<spacebug-> 100/10 fiber har jag ..nice ;)
<phibxr> pft, 19.2kbps var fullt tillräckligt för att ladda hem slackware till disketter om man skippade X. barfota i motvind, snöstorm och uppförsbacke. åt båda hållen!
<haffe> Hade du 19.2?
<haffe> På min tid, då fick man gå till den lokala wareztillhandahållaren och skriva av den binära representationen av källkoden.
<haffe> Därefter fick man gå hem och skriva av den igen.
<phibxr> <_<
<andol> Tja, det var ju nästa så PGP ursprungligen exporterades, bortsett då från att det var "vanlig" källkod.
<spacebug-> skriva av? Hade ni pennor på eran tid.. shit på min tid fick man memorera eller rista i sten :P
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> PÃ¥ min fars tid.
<haffe> Då hade de inte datorer, då fick man läsa in källkoden i hjärnan och fantisera fram resultatet.
<spacebug-> hehe
<phibxr> spacebug-: var stenen uppfunnen på din tid? back in the days fick vi minsann sätta ihop atomsekvenserna själva om vi ville ha något att skriva på.
<spacebug-> lol
<spacebug-> skryt lagom om att ha materia då! Jag kommer ihåg när man fortfarande bara drömde om nått sånt som big bang så man skulle kunna få fram materia/tid osv för att göra det man ville
<spacebug-> 2,5 timmes sömn och ingen mat hehe.. ska fixa det ena nu iaf.. ut å käka. Laters ;)
<haffe> På min farfars tid, då redde de fortfarande ut om det finns olika subjektiva medvetanden.
<nikihr> Halloj
<einand> http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/01/20/iranian-court-confirms-death-sentence-on-programmer/
<antii> einand: tråkigt
<nikihr> antii: !!! :)
<antii> nikihr: :E
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> när ska vi hinka lite bärs på åsen då? :)
<nikihr> måste ju hinna göra det innan jag drar
<antii> nerå
<antii> :p
<nikihr> hahahaha
<nikihr> färsking
<nikihr> du är ingen öl drickare? :P
 * nikihr <3 Yvonne Strahovski
<nikihr> och Kristin Kreuk
<antii> nikihr: näfan
<nikihr> antii: vafan ta me dig lite jolt cola då och låt mig sköta bärsandet haha
<Barre> larsemil: WTF!!! klockan är ju bara barnet.. tar du helg redan nu!?!
<antii> Barre: pappaledig?
<antii> :p
<Barre> antii: lat skulle jag vilja påstå
<Barre> :P
 * Barre observerar att hans tunga är större än antiis
<antii> :-P
<Coffe> snart helg
<antii> vet ni vad?
<antii> snart är det måndag igen :D
<Barre>  /O\
<Coffe> <antii> snart är det måndag igen :D <--- nuff said
<amelia> lite helg vore gött..
<amelia> vilken minut som helst nu faktiskt.
<amelia> ska bara bestämma mig för om jag ska ta med datorn hem eller inte.
<Coffe> ja du har kanske ingen hemma :P
<amelia> jo, det har jag..
<amelia> men jag kommer inte in på jobbet från den.
<Coffe> ta då en jobb fri helg
<amelia> du vet vpn och säkerhetspolicies och annat.
<amelia> jag har iofs annat jag borde göra och inget som måste vara klart.. men man vet ju aldrig...
<amelia> neh, får bli att lämna datorn på jobbet. kan ju alltid hämta den i värsta fall.
<antii> :D
<Coffe> har ett json objekt.. som har något värde som slutar på == .. tycker mig känna igen de.. skulle behöva decoda det
<bamsefar> base64
<Coffe> bamsefar, tack
<dwep> hmm, hur kommer det sig att jag inte kan pinga ipv6-adresser?
<dwep> förutom localhost då
<bamsefar> Har du en route?
<dwep> en router menar du? nej, isf
<bamsefar> dwep: Nej, en route
<bamsefar> Har du ipv6-adress på ditt interface?
<dwep> bamsefar: ah, det har jag
<dwep> mysko, jag vill minnas att det har fungerat för inte så länge sen
<spacebug-> var kan jag hitta themes till gnome och hur kan jag redigera de som finns? Jag installerade emerald nu och kör Gaia theme till det men då passar inte själva Ambiance in så bra så jag fick byta till Adwaita, fast jag egentligen sulle vilja ha nån blandning av dessa ;)
<spacebug-> egentligen är det nog typ Ambiance bright jag vill ha istället för default dark ..typ
<oscar> I've got "Error: cannot find GRLDR in all drive. CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart." when i try to start ubuntu...what to do?
<nikihr> oscar: svenska?
<nikihr> :)
<oscar> ja tack^^
<phnom>                                                                                   │ Lorge       ++
<phnom> [16:31] [7] [irc/freenode] 5:#ubuntu-se(+cnt){86}* [Act: 3(48,1), 4(7), 2(3)]
<phnom> wtf
<amelia> fail :)
<spacebug-> sådär ja. Löste det
<einand> dom ringde mig från GP idag
<oscar> jag får "Error: cannot find GRLDR in all drive. CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart." när jag startar ubuntu...hur löser jag det?
<amelia> wb propus
<Whiskey-> oscar: Ring en vän?
<realubot> Hallå.
<propus> amelia: thanks :)
<realubot> einand: Du kan inte bara säga "dom ringde mig från GP idag". Du får ju berätta vad dom ville också.
<einand> realubot: dom ville fråga eventuelt ha lite klipp ifrån en video jag gjort
<realubot> oscar: Vad har du gjort?!? Det innebär att du har förstört moderkortet. Du har inget annat val än att slänga datorn och köpa en ny nu.
<realubot> oscar: Om det är en bra dator så kan du skicka den till mig så slänger jag den annars är det direkt ut i soporna som gäller.
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för video?
<oscar> Jag är ju inte helt tappad bakom en vagn utan jag vet ju att det handlar om att bootfilen inte återfinns på rätt registeradress, frågan är bara hur man smidigast löser det?
<einand> realubot: kolla pm
<Whiskey-> hehe
<Whiskey-> där kom realubot in :d
<realubot> oscar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/613583
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613583 in wubi "Error: Cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart." [Undecided,New]
<oscar> Tackar!
<realubot> Tackar? :)
<realubot> einand: Så du gick på den lätta? Att det skulle vara invigning?
<einand> realubot: var ju invigning, fast bara privat
<einand> men ja, jag och 100 andra gick på det
<Angelkiller> Tja!
<Angelkiller> Kan man använda cp och därifrån se vilka filer som kopieras?
<Angelkiller> cp -R -u och något mer för att se filerna som kopieras?
<phnom> -v
<phnom> man cp
<Angelkiller> ok tackar
<realubot> einand: Haha, hur kul som helst ju. Kommunen menade att terminalen öppnade men alla tror att den ska invigas.
<einand> realubot: stod att det var invigin på websidan, tills jag ringde dom, då ändra dom allt till "öppnin" i stället
<Angelkiller> funkar det helt 100 att kopiera från ext3 till ntfs har nämligen några Gb som skall kopieras och kan inte kontrollera att alla foton blir riktigt efter flytten...
<einand> önskar jag tog skärmskott
<einand> Angelkiller: nej, filrättigheter följer sällan med
<einand> Angelkiller: men datan (innehållet i bilden) kommer vara densamma
<phnom> Angelkiller: kör md5 på alla foton innan och efter, så ser du om nåt gick sönder.
<phnom> Men det är nog 99.99% säkert.
<Angelkiller> antar det
<Angelkiller> har förvisso en extra backup kan ju köra mot den i annat fall...
<Angelkiller> så får det bli...
<einand> phnom: jag skulle nog säga att det är mer än 99.99% säker, för i ditt fall skulle en bild på tusen paja, och det har jag aldrig vartm ed om
<Angelkiller> om man kör en cp -R -u -v skrivs även filer som inte är lika stora över då? dvs original är 10mb och dest är 2mb skrivs då 2mb över till den korrekta 10mb, eller är det bara namnet som kontrolleras?
<einand> Angelkiller: använd rsync i stället
<Angelkiller> har nämligen användt telnet mot den men det var fruktansvärt segt, så slängde den i burken..
<einand> Angelkiller: jag gillar den, främst för man får en snygg progressbar ;)
<Angelkiller> ska kolla den...
<einand> då får du också en checksum av filen, så du vet att det är 100% korrekt data
<phnom> einand: Nja, sannolikheten att en fil skulle krascha är ju självstående, så du kan ju gå en hel livstid utan att det krachar. Men ja, det är antagligen ännu mindre risk att den pajar.
<phnom> rsync är ju iofs en bättre idé än cp.
<Angelkiller> låter perfekt... ska kolla direkt...
<einand> Angelkiller: rsync -Prv /från /till
<Angelkiller> men rsync är mellan olika datorer eller funkar lokalt också?
<einand> fungerar överallt
<einand> både lokalt, över smb, ssh, deras egna protokoll
<einand> tja, allt
<Angelkiller> ok ska kolla
<einand> Angelkiller: fina med den är att den räknar ut checksums, så den överför bara de delar av filen som ändrats, specielt bra om det är stora filer över nätverk
<Angelkiller> hmm går lite för segt tyvärr, 5mb/s
<Angelkiller> går det att köra utan kollen?
<Angelkiller> det är 200GB som skall flyttas...
<einand> flyttar du lokalt?
<Angelkiller> yes
<einand> testa -c
<einand> Angelkiller: blev det bättre då?
<Angelkiller> sending incremental file list.. händer inget annat
<einand> hum..
<einand> skriv man rsync och läs på lite
<einand> fast du kopierar till NTFS kommer du verkligen upp i högre hastighet med tex cp?
<Angelkiller> 50mb
<einand> ok
<einand> i linux?
<realubot> Det var alltså Wubi som Oscar hade problem med.
<realubot> Det var alltså Wubi som Oscar hade problem med."
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> "If Windows 7 detects any issues with the boot sector, it will automatically start boot repair (Spawns the installer screen to repair the boot). There’s a high chance to tamper the boot record in case if we cancel in between or even the Windows restore the boot sector (You may get improper entry to Ubuntu Linux or it may even removed from the screen). Your Windows will boot fine but Ubuntu. See the following erro
<realubot> "Error: cannot find GRLDR in all drive. CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart."
<Angelkiller> einand, japp men dock via nautilus
<einand> skriva?
<Angelkiller> konstigt nu ligger den på 35MB/s med rsync helt ok... tackar
<molgrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810822/ vet någon vilka libs jag ska installera?
<realubot> Philip5: Philly. Hjälp molgrum då.
<realubot> 17:42 < molgrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810822/ vet någon vilka libs jag ska installera?
<Whiskey-> :D
<Whiskey-> Va dätt här på en fredag :8
<Philip5> realubot: om jag vägrar då?
<molgrum> det löste sig
<Philip5> molgrum: vad var det som strulade då?
<Whiskey-> psyket :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tror du nvidia 260*** drivrutinerna kan fungera i 11.10?
<Kurdistan> tänkte med nyare xorg etc
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ingen aning faktiskt. kör inte så gamla grejer ;)
<Philip5> fast det borde det nog
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag tänkte jag har ju haft helvetes problem med effekter sedan 270** framåt
<Kurdistan> problemet blir att varje kärnuppdatering att man behöver göra om proceduren
<Philip5> Kurdistan: köp nytt grafikkort så du slipper ditt problemkort
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilket innebär köp ny bärbar
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> vill du?
<Philip5> köpa åt dig? nej
<Philip5> har inte ens en bärbar själv
<Kurdistan> Philip5, går det bra installera gammal deb fil av 260** eller ska man satsa på nvidias hemsida?
<Philip5> bäst är att packa 260 för 11.10 :)
<Philip5> det skiljer sig lite mellan hur paketen är byggda mellan versioner av ubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kan du göra det?
<Philip5> hur de använder modalias och lite sånt
<Philip5> jag kan
<Kurdistan> riktigt nice om du skulle kunna göra
<Philip5> men vill jag? laddar inte upp på min ppa iaf
<Philip5> du kan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag kan ju tanka ner från dig via andra vägar
<Philip5> du som bakar kernels och allt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P äsch det går inte jämföra med dina skills din nörd
<Philip5> nvidia är lätt att bygga om från ubuntus paket
<Kurdistan> jag är hobby bakare medan du är hardcore
<Philip5> äsch
<Rapha832> Har alla förrästen min video? Hälsningar PunktmannenJesus. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVEwF1Qwxbs
<jocke-l> hello, pratas det bara ubuntu här? (eller finns det trevliga människor också)
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, prata du på. kanske ingen som hör. men gör ett försök. :)
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: hmm, vore lite konstigt om någon skulle "höra" mig tho
<Kurdistan> vi har grym hörsel här :)
<jocke-l> såbra :D
<jocke-l> över 20k Hz? :D
<jocke-l> verkar vara en mysig liten kanal :D
<jocke-l> lol, klart Markk^ sitter här D:
<jocke-l> internet är fan litet :<
<haffe> Vi hör vad du tänker ,långt innan du själv har hört det.
<jocke-l> svenska internet*
<nikihr> Kurdistan: skål!
<Kurdistan> nikihr, skål med te. :)
<nikihr> öööl
<Kurdistan> nee te.
<delhage> psycho killer, qu'est-ce que c'est
<delhage> fafafafaaaa-fafa-fafafa
<Kurdistan> jaha :) kanalen verkar må bra
<delhage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHb7_steTDU
<Kurdistan> vi har en jesus-spammare och jocke-l som vill prata. sedan en som dricker och slutligen delhage som har roligt för sig själv.
<Kurdistan> :P
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYOrUzN35Z8
<nikihr> hihi
<Kurdistan> delhage, :) tur att vi inte har samma musiksmak.
<Kurdistan> låter inte bra :).
<realubot> Philip5: Om du vägrar så bannar vi dig.
<Kurdistan> realubot, du vågar ej banna Philip5 nu. han hjälper mig bygga drivrutiner.
<Kurdistan> för han är för lat själv göra det åt mig :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: lat? det tar ju längre tid att hjälpa dig att göra det själv så man kan säga att jag är kunskapsspridare istället för hjälpreda
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du är sämsta mentorn som finns. du utgår ifrån att man är född med dina kunskaper.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag bara pushar dig för att lär dig ta snabba kliv i kunskapstrappan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) okej.
<Philip5> se mig som en hård drill instructor från neavy seals :D
<Philip5> navy seals
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: vad är det för drivrutiner du bygger?
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, gamla nvidia.
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: är inte det komplexa grejor? :D
<Kurdistan> jag har Philip5 som hjälper mig. och jag lär väl bli gråhårig tills han förklarat så men begriper :P.
<jocke-l> haha, men vadå finns det inga legacy nvidia drivare?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det blir läxförhör på vad du gjort efteråt ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag är snabblärd. du kommer se :P.
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, dom suger.
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: hur stora är oddsen på att du lyckas göra några nvidiadrivare som inte suger då? (med tanke på att du förmodligen inte vet hur korten fungerar exakt)
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, ju då jag vet hur kortet fungerar. :)
<Kurdistan> jag har sedan 270.* framåt inte kunnat använda visuella effekter
<jocke-l> okej, dw är bara frågan: varför i helvete kör du med gamla nvidia kort D:
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, köp mig ny bärbar så :) kör jag med nya
<jocke-l> aj då...xD
<jocke-l> nvidia drivarna till linux fungerar inte helt felfritt med nya kort heller
<jocke-l> dock fungerar de ganska okej med lite tweak
<jocke-l> minns att när jag installerade ubuntu nyligen så var 2Dgrafik (X11 och allt sånt) sjukt segt, sen läste jag hur man fixade det, och vips, så funkar det klockrent
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, nice. eller så frågar man Philip5 :). han är nvidia-frälst.
<jocke-l> man Philip5
 * jocke-l förväntar sig en manual
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, Philip5 är kanalens fråga olle när det kommer till nvidia paket :)
<jocke-l> ah i c
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: tittar du på fråga olle btw? xD
 * madbear klarade sin helvetesvecka
<madbear> YEY
<madbear> lag^: hej!
<jocke-l> madbear: hej!
<madbear> jocke-l: tjenna
<jocke-l> madbear: 'sup?
<Kurdistan> jocke-l, :) ne.
<madbear> wzup dawg, fyfan nu kan man börja leva igen då :P
<jocke-l> madbear: vad har du gjort under denna helvetetsvecka, om man får fråga?
<madbear> jo 2 presentationer idag
<madbear> slutfört projekt och praktik
<madbear> helt sinnes! film bbl
<madbear> konstant snus i käft hela veckan, typ 10h sömn tot oxå
<madbear> :D
<jocke-l> madbear: låter ganska stressande D:
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för helvetesvecka du har varit med om?
<madbear> skrev ju precis det! :P
<realubot> madbear: Ok. Nu ser jag.
 * jocke-l undrar hur realubot kunde missa det
<realubot> Jag läste inte allt ni skrivit.
<jocke-l> låter väldigt klokt att läsa lågt upp och sen bara skita i det.. :D
<spacebug-> nu tycker jag nog allt att jag börjar få ordning på färger/teman hehe
<FredN> Hej, någon där+
<FredN> ?
<spacebug-> yes
<FredN> jag vet inte vart jag ska fråga detta men...Vet du vilket språk som kommer användas i den nya Ubuntu Phones som kommer komma
<FredN> ?
<spacebug-> nej
<FredN> uppfattat
<spacebug-> men det lär väl dröjja innan det kommer
<spacebug-> herregud stavfel hehe
<FredN> ja, men man tycker de borde veta språket hehe...vore roligt att veta. Men jag får vänta som sagt
<eigurt> Hur använder man sig utav --force vid sudo sh ati.... för att installera grafikdrivrutiner?
<eigurt> står att jag reda har en tidigare version av fglrx så kan inte installera dom men att man kan testa --force
<spacebug-> antar att du ska lägga på växeln efter kommandot
<eigurt> så enkelt var det. tack :)
<spacebug-> ;)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> yay!
<einand> x_link: gött
<eigurt> fan 1080p laggar sjukt mkt endå :(
<eigurt> http://newtechnik.com/amd-e-350-radeon-hd-6310-review-benchmarks.html
<eigurt> ska juh klara skiten. Måste har gjort något fel jag
 * realubot ger x_link en enarmsapplåd.
<realubot> En ljudlös applåd.
<x_link> einand: =)
<propus> hehe
<einand> eigurt: nvidia?
<einand> nä, ati
<eigurt> mja
<einand> eigurt: du, du måste fixa igång hårdvaruaccelerering
<eigurt> jasså
<einand> vilket typ ati suger på, under linux
<eigurt> hmm okej
<einand> mplayer och vlc är dom enda spelare som jag kännner till som orkar med det, dock med rätt drvirutiner (dom fria fungerar inte)
<eigurt> så bara köra filen i vlc lr?
<einand> prova, och gå in i inställingar och sätt på hårdvaruacc.
<eigurt> i vlc?
<eigurt> ska testa
<einand> ja
<einand> accelerad videoutmatning (Video overlay)
<einand> heter valet
<einand> under video fliken
<eigurt> så den är inte igång i typ firefox?
<eigurt> ok
<einand> nä
<einand> firefox och flash, stöder inte det i linux för ati
<eigurt> meh ok
<eigurt> segt
<madbear> tjenna
<Whiskey-> :/
<Whiskey-> va fan är detta för char, ·
<spacebug-> en typ at listpunkt
<realubot> Interpoint: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpunct
<realubot> Det är dåligt drag i kanalen.
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> jag har fastnat i wordfeud som vanligt och även lite som support i #ubuntu
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, :) är mästare på ge support.
<spacebug-> ha ..hehe
<spacebug-> oftast har jag ingen aning utan får själv googla och testa mig fram till svaret
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, som alla andra dödliga :).
<spacebug-> hehe typ
<Kurdistan> oftast behöver man ju bara veta vad man ska söka på
<spacebug-> mmm
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, ingen uteliv idag?
<spacebug-> nej det är det väldigt sällan. Krogen är ju inte min miljö direkt så..
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, okej. alla är vi olika. tur det.
<spacebug-> =)
<Kurdistan> :) du myser nog med hunden/tjejen/pojkvännen eller påse chips :P
<spacebug-> jordnötsringar och katt, så ganska sport on haha
<spacebug-> spot*
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, katsi katzi. :P
<Kurdistan> jordnötsringar tackar man inte nej till
<Kurdistan> :)
<spacebug-> nä det är bra gött
<spacebug-> vad gör han själv en kväll/natt som denna då?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, :) jag har utegångsförbud från högre makter.
<spacebug-> haha ok
<Kurdistan> :) sanningen är väl att gå ut inte är lika spännande när man är fast :).
<Kurdistan> någon här som kör 12.04?
<spacebug-> jag vill ju komma dit (va fast) utan att behöva gå ut :D
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, senast jag gick ut var under nyår och jag ångrar nog beslutet. :)
<spacebug-> jag provar 12.04 på laptopen
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, har du märkt skillnad i boot-tid
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> för det är något som skulle förbättras jämfört med 11.10
<spacebug-> oj svårt att säga då laptopen i sig inte är snabb och på denna datorn med 11.10 kör jag med ssd-disk
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, :) då blir det svårt veta.
<spacebug-> ett halv-fair test vore kanske att installera 11.10 i virtualbox utan ändringar bara uppdaterat till senaste och samma med 12.04
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, :) du behöver ej gå igenom all den besvär.
<Kurdistan> synd att farbror itmannen inte är online
<Kurdistan> han brukar i regel ominstallera dagligen
<Kurdistan> han skulle man kunnat fråga :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<Kurdistan> saknar honom. kanalens farbror.
<propus> Tjoohoo!!.. vad händer ikväll?
<Kurdistan> propus, :) inget. själv
<propus> Kurdistan: håller på lägga in ispconfig på en server.. :)
<Kurdistan> propus, nördigt. :P
<propus> Kurdistan: en aning.. men de underlättar :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-21
<nikihr> Kurdistan: hur går det för dig xfce:arn
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag kör kde :) för tillfället.
<nikihr> hehe
<Kurdistan> rätt så imponerad jämfört med 4.6.5
<Kurdistan> dock är jag inte så superb förtjust i muon ännu
<Kurdistan> fortfarande inte samma nivå som synaptic och programcentral i buntu
<spacebug-> vad är det för KDE-verion nu dom är uppe i då?
<Kurdistan> 4.7*
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> 1 skrivbord, 2 virtuella, massa saker på varje skrivbord. foxen/terminalen/xchat/pidgin runt: 500
<spacebug-> hum
<Kurdistan> foxen kan ibland vara resurshungrig som f-n
<spacebug-> snackar vi firefox eller?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, yes
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> ja jo det kan leva sitt liv ibland
<spacebug-> jag kör ju iofs folding@home så min cpu ligger på konstant 100% men det körs ju med nice 19 så det stör inte mycket för mig
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, fint av dig bidrag.
<Kurdistan> *bidra
<spacebug-> tja, det stör mig som sagt inte så
<einand> spacebug-: jag hade gärna gjort det, förutom att jag 90% av dagen kör på laptop med btteri
<spacebug->  ah
<Kurdistan> einand, har du följt kärnutvecklingen?
<Kurdistan> intressanta patchar påväg in till 3.3 default
<einand> Kurdistan: japp
<einand> Kurdistan: nja, inget som imponerar
<Kurdistan> kanske kan man äntligen få tillbaks batteritiden från lucid
<Kurdistan> bästa batteritiden oavsett os jag haft
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NDE
<Kurdistan> inte imponerad? du måste skämta. :)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 12.04 har canonical satsat på få normal batteritid
<Kurdistan> einand, har du skrämt iväg realubot :)?
<einand> Kurdistan: vet inte faktiskt
<einand> Kurdistan: jag dusha för första gången på länge idag, så han kanske kommer tillbaka snart
<Kurdistan> einand, kommer ni bättre överens nu?
<einand> så länge jag inte svarar honom, så fungerar det bra
<einand> Kurdistan: undrar om inte realubot och itmannen har ingått äktenskap och är på smekmånad för båda är borta
<nikihr> ligger i min ensamhet och snusar :D
<nikihr> har fått en ny favorit låt
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55lU9knw&feature=related
<Kurdistan> einand, haha. jag gillar både realubot och itmannen. jag vet att den förstnämnda inte drar jämnt med en del här.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, trött på den låten. :)
<Kurdistan> j-vla neymar spred den
<Kurdistan> förr hade bara portg./brassar koll på låten
<nikihr> c.ronaldos målgest :D
<nikihr> så jag hittade den :D
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRpEfSR6V-8
<nikihr> oj fel
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYUjL149dQ&feature=related
<nikihr> där
<Kurdistan> nikihr, han fick det från neymar som gjorde den.
<nikihr> ok
<einand> alltså, nikihr den låten är nog det sämsa jag hört på tusen år
<Kurdistan> einand, :) jag hört värre.
<Kurdistan> :) det enda bra med låten är brasse-tjejer.
<einand> rick rolling möjlighvis
<einand> brasee tjejer?
<Kurdistan> brasilianska
<einand> ok
<einand> vet inte
<Kurdistan> einand, kanske privat fråga, är du gift/sambo/särbo?
<einand> Kurdistan: ja
<nikihr> Kurdistan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh9OTl1vTho&feature=fvwrelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh9OTl1vTho&feature=fvwrel
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh9OTl1vTho&feature=fvwrel
<nikihr> kolla vad jag hittade
<nikihr> sooooft kanal hahahaha
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, i att det är privat?
<einand> Kurdistan: nej ja på din fråga
<einand> jag är gift eller sambo eller särbo
<Kurdistan> einand, är du allt på en och samma gång?
<Kurdistan> :P coolt.
<Kurdistan> hur gick hon med?
<einand> nej jag är en av dom
<Kurdistan> einand, :) jag skämta.
<einand> vill du veta mer får du specifiera bättre
<Kurdistan> einand, okej. var bara nyfiken då du oftast brukar vara inne och skriva sent.
<einand> och vad har det för relevans till mitt privatliv?
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag misstänker att du gillar fotboll? favoritlag real? :)
<Kurdistan> einand, egentligen inget väl. bara att det är svårt få till fru och burksittande vid den här tiden.
<einand> Kurdistan: snrare tvärt om väl, om jag suttit här på dagtid och kvällstid så hade jag inte hittat någon
<nikihr> Kurdistan: haha
<nikihr> inget spanskt
<Kurdistan> einand, jag motsäger dig inte.
<nikihr> tottenham
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/bumblebee-30-released-nvidia-optimus.html
<spacebug-> barca!
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag gillar arsenal i pl. dock tycker jag tottenhamn spelar rolig fotboll.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, mainstream anhängare. :)
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0MjY
<nikihr> spurs!
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: verkligen inte
<Kurdistan> spurs har grymt lag. all cred.
<einand> Kurdistan: nice
<einand> Kurdistan: funderar på att köpa en sådan här
<einand> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-VAIO-VGN-P11Z-Netbook-8-1-33-GHz-Laptop-PC-/140684334081?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D260811960048%252B260811960048%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5712336670427501035
<Kurdistan> dock är mitt lag, röda riddarna från toscana :).
<spacebug-> jag visste inget om spanska ligan eller fotboll överhuvudtaget när jag började kolla och fastande för barcelona. Senare förstod jag att dom va ett topplag
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, :) du börja följa spanska ligan när kanal 4+ eller vad den heter sände la liga?
<spacebug-> hum.. vet inte, möjligt.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: sett goal filmerna
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, jag är stor fan av raul. så jag börja följa la liga under 90-talet.
<spacebug-> tv4 sport va det nog
<nikihr> såg nu att det finns en trea :O
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: ah ;)
<Kurdistan> då var barcelona knappt stort här i sverige
<nikihr> åhh jag är så glad att viasat börjat sända PL
<nikihr> canal+ suger balle enligt mig
<spacebug-> om det vore så.. :)
<spacebug-> jag har både canal+ och visat för att kunna se typ alla fotboll
<spacebug-> la liga, pl, champions league
<Kurdistan> :) finns stream
<Kurdistan> thx god for sopcast/veetle
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> einand, coolt.
<nikihr> var inne på fel
<einand> Kurdistan: https://raw.github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/master/doc/RELEASE_NOTES_3_0
<Kurdistan> einand, thx
<einand> Kurdistan: kanske iaf får upp min laptop från 50min till 5 timmars batteri tid
<Kurdistan> einand, hoppas det för din skull
<Rainbowzer> "– På sajter som Flashback läggs det ut ungefär två stulna lösenordsdatabaser i veckan från sajter som hackats. Då är det bara i Sverige – och bara de hack som hackarna väljer att skryta offentligt om."
<Rainbowzer> Låter inte rätt...
<Rainbowzer> Källa: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.426437/han-knacker-ditt-losenord---pa-4-sekunder
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: Dan Egerstad är en intressant kille
<Rainbowzer> ?
<nikihr> han nämns rätt flitigt i en bok jag läser just nu
<nikihr> Svenska Hackare
<Rainbowzer> Två stulna databaser i veckan låter fel.
<Rainbowzer> Kan inte vara så.
<nikihr> varför inte?
<Rainbowzer> För många.
<nikihr> så alla sover?
<nikihr> shiiit klockan är fan mycket
<Rainbowzer> Najj.
<nikihr> haha jo fyfan
<nikihr> här sitter jag och fastnat i dwm lixom
<Rainbowzer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95DkP0-pOow
<Rainbowzer> :)
<Rainbowzer> dwm?
<nikihr> tiling wm
<nikihr> aldrig hört talas om det?
<Rainbowzer> Nä.
<nikihr> huh?
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: http://pics.xela.se:2233/uploads/2
<Rainbowzer> Ser väl mysigt ut på något sätt. Gillar att se olika exotiska skrivbord.
<nikihr> mja det är smidigt som fan utan att använda musen
<Rainbowzer> Musen är dock en av världens bästa uppfinningar.
<nikihr> nja vettifan om jag håller med där
<Rainbowzer> Helt överlägsen allt som kommit efter, ju.
<Rainbowzer> Speciellt när den är optisk och har ett skrollhjul.
<nikihr> <- laptop
<Rainbowzer> Usch för lappisar.
 * nikihr <3 laptops
<Rainbowzer> Man får betala otroligt mycket för en som inte suger.
<Rainbowzer> Rent fysiskt.
<Rainbowzer> Menar inte ens kraften.
<nikihr> gaaaah
<nikihr> ska man dygna eller
<nikihr> dyngna
<nikihr> känns som att om jag går och lägger mig nu så vaknar jag inte
<Rainbowzer> :|
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: kör du spotify?
<Rainbowzer> Nej.
<Rainbowzer> Hur så?
<Rainbowzer> Lokala MP3:or förever.
<Rainbowzer> Spott-i-ansiktet-fy förnäver.
<nikihr> får inte spotify att fungera under wine
<Rainbowzer> Använd MP3:or, ju.
<stirner> nikihr: testa grooveshark eller google music
<stirner> båda kör direkt i webläsaren och funkar ok[4~
<stirner> google är fett underbart <3
<stirner> om du sedan har en android mobil så kan du köra anntingen dood music eller googles music app så har du playlists osv syncade från datorn =)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag installerade ubuntu på en gammal bärbar.
<haffe> Muspekaren verkar inte fungera.
<haffe> Vad kan problemet vara?
<einand> stirner: vilken mjukvara kör du på datorn då?
<stirner> einand: för att spela musik? Bara webläsaren oftast chrome men även firefox
<einand> stirner: vilken typ av musik, och vart hittar man deras spelare?
<einand> typ = format
<einand> We're sorry. Google Music is currently only available in the United States
<stirner> http://grooveshark.com/ är det till groveshark och https://music.google.com till google och om duy ska regga dig för ett google music konto så rekommenderar jag att du skaffar dig en vpn i usa det gjorde jag och sedan går till lämpligt forum typ swedroid det gjorde jag också och ber lite snällt om en invite
<stirner> mina är tyvärr slut annars hade du fått en direkt
<stirner> vilken typ av format det är på Grooveshark vet jag inte men rimligen mp3.. på google music har jag laddat upp hela min egen "skivsamling" så där är det mp3
<einand> Grooveshark gillar jag inte, har/hade konto där
<stirner> det är litet av en nödlösning för mig med
<stirner> google music är helt underbart särskilt i mobilen
<einand> kanske
<einand> lyssnar så sällan på musik i mobilen
<einand> stirner: funderar på http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-VAIO-VGN-P11Z-Netbook-8-1-33-GHz-Laptop-PC-/140684334081?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D260811960048%252B260811960048%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5712336670427501035 + spotify i stället
<fr33r1d3> nåt fel med Spotify?
<einand> fr33r1d3: både ja och nej, väldigt blotat numera
<stirner> grymt söt maskin =)
<einand> stirner: polare skall sälja sin, fast då har den gps + 3g
<fr33r1d3> jo, men ganska enkelt
<stirner> nej ingenting emot spotify FÖRUTOM avgiften
<einand> det jag stör mig mest på, är att om man inte kan betala en månad, så har man inget att lyssna på
<stirner> einand: vad får du ge för den?
<einand> köper jag en skiva i butiken, så kan jag fortsätta lyssna på den
<einand> stirner: vi har kommit överens om samma pris som det som den aktuionen slutar på
<stirner> lol
<stirner> kreativ prissättning :-P
<einand> stirner: jag tänkte jag köper den, för jag vill ha en x86 "handdator"
<einand> stirner: tja, ingen av oss vet riktigt vad den är värd så
<einand> men känns som upp till ca 1.500 är ok, då har den 3 laddare, oöppnat batteri. inbyggd gps och 3g
<stirner> helt klart
<einand> stirner: han "upgradera" sig själv till nokia booklet, enormt skön dator faktiskt
<stirner> med alla dom där tillbehören skulle nog jag vara beredd på +/- 500 tom
<stirner> har inte hört mycket om den
<einand> stirner: insidan är inte mycket att hurra för, men gösses vad skön den är på utsidan
<haffe> Problemet löst. Jag hade slagit av touchpaden i hårdvara.
<einand> http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.1054/1.294432/nokia-booklet-3g-klen-netbook-i-lyxforpackning
<einand> haffe: lol
<stirner> einand: lol just den satt jag just och läste
<einand> stirner: iaf, en sådan med i5 - i7 hade vart riktigt fint
<stirner> idag blir en projekt dag känner jag.. dax att slänga in ubuntu i min surfplata och se till att få tillbaka ett ordentligt GNOME på laptopen
<einand> stirner: själv så har jag ett projekt med, att bli frisk från min feber
<stirner> DET hade vart mycket nice
<stirner> einand ok te, glass och #ubuntu-se i sängläge rekommenderas dig då :_P
<einand> förutom te och glass
<realubot> Hello.
<propus> hey!
<realubot> propus: Hur står det till?
<propus> realubot: jovars de rullar på.. själv då?
<realubot> propus: Jo. Det är ok. Jag funderar på hur jag ska spendera dagen.
<propus> realubot: de gör jag med.. och de lutar åt att läsa php..
<haffe> Ok, innan jag skjuter mig själv i huvudet.
<haffe> Har någon här lyckats få intel calexico2 att prata wpa2?
<phnom> propus: Gah, vigvatten och krucifix!
<propus> phnom: nå va nu då? =)
<phnom> PHP...
<propus> phnom: något fel med de? =)
<phnom> Ja, och dåliga erfarenheter.
<einand> vigvatten är helt vanligt vatten som någon random-snubbe sagt några ord över
<einand> min religon är bättre, den håller mödar tigrar och annat från sverige
<ettcettera> hej hej , någon som vet om banshee eller rhythmbox fungerar med spotify ?
<phnom> ettcettera: ptja, det finns en rhythmbox-plugin för spotify, vet inte hur bra den funkar.
<ettcettera> @phnom hur får jag den pluginen? , är nybörjare men med vägledning kan jag nog greja det
<phnom> Har inte en aning, använder inte rhythmbox.
<ettcettera> @phnom ok, vet inte riktigt vad jag ska fråga efter heller specfikt då jag inte har koll på hur det fungerar , synd att det inte finns i programcentralen :(
<phnom> ettcettera: Isåfall får du nog nöja dig med linuxklienten sålänge :-)
<hume> hello.... jag vet inte hur mycket "ubuntu" detta är, men är det nån här som vet hur man kan synka sin google calendar med en exchage-server? så andra med outlook kan se min google cal, alltså
<realubot> ettcettera: Du vet att Spotify har en linuxklient va?
<Whiskey-> Va fan Umeoboy bannad eller?
<realubot> Whiskey-: Varför tror du det?
<Whiskey-> Han har varit här o terroriserat i tre nätter nu men inte inatt
<ettcettera> ja har testat  men tyckte den bara crashade och betedde sig underligt , är ju en utvecklingsversion så man kan ju inte kräva så mkt heller
<einand> Whiskey-: han var på mcdonalds häromdagen när han terrorisera oss, kanske han blev av med gratis wifiet där
<realubot> ettcettera: Jag läste något om att Spoity-pluginet till Rythmbox bryter mot Spotifys licens.
<phnom> Huh, har aldrig varit med om att linuxklienten kraschat. Den funkar felfritt här.
<ettcettera> realubot@ synd :(
<einand> phnom: den gamla gjorde det, men senate tid tycker jagi nte det
<realubot> Så farlig är väl inte Umeaboy.
<haffe> Sådärja, nu fick jag det att fungera.
<realubot> hume: Det här kanske: https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gappssync
<realubot> einand: Varför gör du inte som alla andra och flyttar tll Kungsbacka?
<realubot> +70,8% i befolkningstillväxt sedan 1981, tror jag.
<einand> realubot: för jag flyttade ifrån kungsbacka
<Kurdistan> godmorgon einand och resten av kanalen.
<einand> mörrn Kurdistan
<einand> Kurdistan: du stack igår, mitt i våran konversation ;)
<Kurdistan> einand, :) du håller kanalen vid liv.
<einand> fick ju hålla monolog
<Kurdistan> einand, jag är inte van vara uppe så länge.
<einand> gör som mig, och lägg dig inte
<Kurdistan> einand, hehe det sker ibland. :P
<einand> Kurdistan: nä, jag sov faktiskt, har feber, så måste göra det i stora mängder
<Kurdistan> einand, krya på dig.
<einand> tack
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag återvänder till xfce-land. kubuntu jävlas för mkt med mig. :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) lägger xubuntu på usb, när kubuntu jävlats klart skrotar jag den. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) kubuntu 11.10 var ej en perfekt 11.:P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vadå då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, muon är för klen. synaptic med programkällor är inte som övriga buntusar.
<Philip5> jag brukar aldrig använda muon, synativ eller gamla kpackage ändå
<Philip5> och inte är de någon deal breaker heller
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är inte bra betyg för ett modern kde distro
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte varför de valt just muon som front end för pakethantering
<Kurdistan> Philip5, de borde givit det något år innan de testa
<Kurdistan> hellre ubuntus vanliga uppdateringshanterare och hederliga synaptic
<Kurdistan> än röran nu
<Philip5> jag tyckte kpackage som kom med tidigare funkade helt ok
<Philip5> fast jag har knappt använt muon så jag kan inte direkt säga om den är bra eller dålig
<Kurdistan> Philip5, den har möjligt bli bra längre fram.
<Kurdistan> nu misslyckas den uppdatera saker synaptic klarar av
<Philip5> vet jag inget om
<Kurdistan> ja, kpackage var okej, men ävenden kunde inte mäta sig med synaptic.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du som har bra koll på kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> vet du om de sker arbete med muon till 12.04?
<Philip5> ingen aning. följer inte utvecklingen så
<Kurdistan> Philip5, juste jag testade beta drivarna. god nyhet är att jag kan boota med dom åtminstone.
<Kurdistan> jämfört med senaste stabila
<Kurdistan> dock fortfarande inga specialeffekter
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska du ej förhöra mig? :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bra att de funkade då
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men vad andvänder andra kde-distar för frontend för paket som är så mycket bättre??
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) enda deb kde dist jag kört är kubuntu
<Kurdistan> på rpm sidan har dem sina
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> en del är samma
<Philip5> oavsett om det är deb eller rpm så är de ju bara frontends
<Philip5> sedan har suse och sånna egna däremot
<Philip5> t ex så klarar kpackagebit både rpm och deb
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, opensuse har sin. den är bra, men seg.
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos kör innan de går över till yum helt med hederliga synaptic/apt-get
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nu har jag xubuntu på usb. när kubuntu börjar gå mig på nerverna så är det bara :) rensa den och ge plats åt xubuntu.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag kör med aptitude via terminalen för alla paketgrejer
<Kurdistan> rent kde mässigt tycker jag kde 4.7* är klar förbättring jämfört med 4.6
<Kurdistan> kubuntu är snabbare än tidigare
<Kurdistan> Philip5, om man vill introducera kubuntu till en nybörjare är tyvärr aptitude inte vägen att gå
<Kurdistan> då muon brister som den gör
<Kurdistan> så hade jag givit dem andra kde distar som förslag
<Philip5> eller så får man installera kpackagekit och se om man föredrar den då
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det fungerar nog också relativ bra.
<whomee> tjo, om jag gjort två diskar till en raid0 och vill få igång den disken i linux nu, vad kör jag för steg? :P för just nu ser jag båda diskarna som /dev/sdc och /dev/sdd
<Barre> du har alltså skapat ett stripe-set med hjälp av mdadm?
<whomee> Barre: nej jag har endast gjort en stripe i bios, inget alls i linux just nu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: de håller iaf på att utveckla muon mer. upstream är den i 1.3 beta och den är visst med i 12.04
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är bra. för muon är ju så central del av kubuntu/operativsystemet.
<Philip5> whomee: fakeraid är dåligt. gör det från linux istället
<Barre> ahhh.... jag förstår, då måste du ha en "fake-raid" driver för ditt chipset, personligen anvnder jag inte det och kan således inte hjälpa dig =) whomee
<einand> vad är muon
<Kurdistan> pakethanterare einand för kubuntu
<einand> ok
<Philip5> einand: pakethanterare för kde ;)
<Philip5> inte bara för kubuntu
<Barre> whomee: som Philip5 säger, fakeraid kommer inte ge dig prestanda eller enkelhet vilket jag tycker gör det till en mindre bra lösning
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sant, dock är det bara kubuntu och zevenos som har med den ännu.
<whomee> Barre: Philip5: ok, jag stänger av de i bios då och kör endast från linux .. då är det exempelvis: mdadm --create /dev/mindisk --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<whomee> ?
<Barre> whomee: --level=0 om du vill göra stripe, level=1 kommer skapa en spegel över diskarna
<whomee> Barre: ah jo, just de, 0 ska ja använda ja .. men det är enda steget man behöver göra sen göra en partition på /dev/mindisk ?
<Barre> whomee: efter det kommer en md att accocieras till din raid (/etc/mdX, förmodligen /dev/md0). den skall inte partitioneras, utan formateras direkt.
<einand>  Whiskey-
<whomee> Barre: ah ok! tackar tack
<Barre> whomee: sen kan du kontrollera/kolla hur raid mår i filen /proc/mdstat
<Barre> whomee: cat /proc/mdstat
<Barre> whomee: du är väl medveten om att raid0 inte ger dig något extra skydd, snarare tvärtom. Om en disk går sönder så "försvinner" hela filsystemet
<Whiskey-> ?
<whomee> Barre: ja absolut, det är bara två diskar jag har liggandes, de ska inte vara nått kritiskt på dem, mer för att få igång och testa lite med raid
<Barre> whomee: just checking =)
<Whiskey-> vad einand?
<einand> Whiskey-: Umeaboy är online
<whomee> Barre: :) men får väl reboota och ta bort fakeraid då .. brb
<Whiskey-> hehe :D
<Whiskey-> lol
<Whiskey-> Har du notify på när han kommer in så du vet när du ska dra?
<einand> 13:36:34 -!- Umeaboy is "Kristoffer Grundström" on #ubuntu-se #swedroid
<einand> indirekt
<Barre> såg precis att whomee hade --create i sin mdadm syntax... oooopss..
<Whiskey-> va e swedroid?
<Whiskey-> svenska android kanal?
<Whiskey-> "svensk"
<Barre> =)
<Whiskey-> eller tracker skulle de kunna vara
<einand> android
<Whiskey-> hehe :)
<Whiskey-> Fan va smart jag är :D
<Whiskey-> skum ident han har varför i helvete ger man ut sitt riktiga namn?
<einand> jag gör det också
<einand> ein anderssson
<Whiskey-> suck :D
<realubot> einand: Nu har jag seedat 4 TiB linuxdistar. Kommentar?
<einand> realubot: fick du längre e-penis nu?
<Whiskey-> lol
<Whiskey-> jävla regexp
<realubot> einand: Ja. Och då sa du veta att den var lång redan innan.
<einand> gött
<einand> många brudar som fastnar då?
<realubot> Alla här i.a.f.
<realubot> Whiskey-: Vad är problemet med regexp?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, när kommer ditt kära mageia ut? sugen på testa mageia 2.
<einand> vad är mageia
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: PM please....
<Umeaboy> einand: www.mageia.org
<einand> går ut på
<Whiskey-> Umeaboy: Va fan va du igår
<Whiskey-> brb ska starta om BNCn
<Umeaboy> einand: Att ge folk ett fritt OS som styrs av användarna istället för äckliga företag som Canonical & dylikt.
<einand> varför är Canonical äkliga, och vad är fel på tex debian?
<Umeaboy> Fråga Debian-folket.
<Whiskey> :D
<Umeaboy> Jag använder inte Debian.
<Whiskey> <-- LinuxMint
<Barre> jag använder debian och undrar givetvis varför Umeaboy tycker jag är äcklig
<Barre> Umeaboy: det kanske inte är så smart att trolla så mycket, blir så dumma disussioner då. tack på förhand
<Umeaboy> Barre: Inte användarna.
<Umeaboy> Distributionen.
<Umeaboy> Anywho........
<Umeaboy> That's another story.
<Whiskey> Umeaboy: Är det coolt o prata engelska?
<Barre> cool är engelska ;)
<realubot> einand: Det är väl en variant av Mandrake.
<realubot> Eller vad det hette efter det...
<einand> jag inte inte
<einand> Umeaboy: testa Gentoo eller Arch linux, så har du helt fria os
<realubot> Jag inte inte?
<realubot> Mandriva, hette det. Så blev det Mageia? Är det inte så?
<einand> jag vet inte, menar jag
<Kurdistan> einand, hade jag inte studentnät så hade jag kört arch.
<einand> jag har feber, då blir min dyslexi lite uda
<einand> Kurdistan: ?
<Umeaboy> realubot: De som sparkades från Mandriva forkade till en produkt som nu kallas Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Resultatet blir att du har inte ett företag som bestämmer hur saker & ting ska skötas.
<Kurdistan> einand, jag kan inte installera något om det inte finns livecd
<einand> Kurdistan: varför då?
<Kurdistan> som gör att jag kan logga in innan jag kan använda nätet
<einand> Kurdistan: fast, det finns ju lynx eller links på ju
<Umeaboy> Nu ska jag dra vidare till Vasaplan. Vill inte missa vår match mot Sollefteå. Lite speciellt att kunna se den på ett ställe som O-leary'
<Umeaboy> s
<Umeaboy> Sköt om Er allihopa.
<Umeaboy> Be good.
<Whiskey> lol
<Whiskey> Fotboll är så tråkigt!!!!
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag seedar Mageia: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4518/201201211356001870x1056.png
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, fotboll är så roligt.
<Umeaboy> Soccer? Vem har nämnt Soccer?
<Umeaboy> Mycket bra, realubot.
<Umeaboy> Please do continue. ;)
<Whiskey> lol
<Umeaboy> Nu drar jag iaf.
<Umeaboy> Hejdå.
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> va fan var du igår`
<realubot> Nackdelen med att inte ha ett företag i ryggen är ju att Canonical trots allt gör mycket för Ubuntu som användarna knappast hade fixat själva. Eller?
<realubot> Jag köper fullt ut att ett företag påverkar utvecklingen och att ett företag tjänar pengar på disten så länge koden är öppen.
<realubot> Nu minns jag inte siffrorna men företag står väl för typ 90% av utvecklingen av kärnan?
<einand> realubot: fast Canonical tjänar ju pengar på ubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand, nu förstod jag dig inte. lynx är ordbehandlare.
<einand> Kurdistan: nej
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_%28web_browser%29
<Kurdistan> einand, jaha, thx.
<realubot> http://apcmag.com/linux-now-75-corporate.htm
<realubot> 18% kommer från communityt, typ.
<jocke-l> Kurdistan: wtf?
<realubot> einand: Jag säger ju att jag tycker det är ok att Canonical tjänar pengar på Ubuntu (eller försöker i.a.f.).
<realubot> Kurdistan: Lynx är en webbläsare som bygger på ncurses.
<realubot> Den är riktigt bra på att göra text av en webbsida. html2tet bygger på Lynx, tror jag.
<realubot> *html2text
<realubot> Med flaggorna -source och -dump.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Teta det här så får du se: lynx -dump http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<realubot> Kommer Juholt att avgå då?
<Barre> win 12
<hume> realubot, tack för länken för en bra stund sen...:)
<hume> realubot, men..... det är ju med min lokala outlook.... så jag kan använda den för att connecta till google. men jag vill ha in min kalender i exchange så andra kan se den i outlook.....?
<realubot> hume: Jag vet inte hur man löser det. Jag har aldrig gjort något sådant.
<hume> realubot, jag kanske tänker konstigt....kanske borde byta till outlook helt istället. Kan man använda den smidigt i ubuntu på nåt vis?
<skum> Vem skrev till mig?
<realubot> hume: Du ska nog inte hoppas på för mycket när det gäller Outlook i Ubuntu: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=34
<realubot> hume: Du klarar dig inte med Thunderbird eller Evolution?
<hume> ja, det är så jag menar. kan ajg få thunderbird att connecta till exchange och visa min kalender lika smidigt som jag kan se google cal i ubuntu?
<hume> jag vill inte köra outlook alls, men det kanske är smartast om jag flyttar min kalender från googles server till exchage-servern....
<realubot> hume: "Exchange support (no idea how well this works, but it exists)"
<hume> :)
<realubot> Det ska finnas någon Exchange-support i Evolution.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det innebär.
<hume> ingen här inne som kör så? har kalendern på Exchange-server?
<realubot> "It will immediately start downloading your e-mail and associated folders, including Calendar, Tasks, Memos (Notes in Outlook), and Contacts."
<realubot> hume: Jag tror inte folk gillar att använda Exchange.
<hume> :) inte jag heller.... men min arbetsplats verkar gilla det
<realubot> hume: "evolution-exchange - Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite
<realubot> "
<realubot> Du får säga till din arbetsplats att slänga ut Exchange för: openchangeserver - Experimental MAPI (Exchange/Outlook) server
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> hume: http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000378.htm
<realubot> Jag kanske inte förstår vad det är du försöker att göra...
<hume> inte jag heller tror jag....
<niklaswe> *gäspar*
<niklaswe> halloj
<realubot> niklaswe: Guten tag.
<niklaswe> :)
<niklaswe> läget realubot ?
<realubot> niklaswe: Det är lungt. Själv då?
<niklaswe> jodå helt okej.. ska inte klaga :)
<niklaswe> väntar på att mitt bygge ska bli klart.
<realubot> Juholt avgick. Då är jobbet ledigt.
<Philip5> realubot: du kanske ska söka?
<einand> Juholt avgår om en timme
<Philip5> einand: har han redan gjort
<madbear> haha
<einand> Philip5: ne, han avgår 16.30, han har medelat det
<t^> synd att han avgick, aldrig någon som lyckats skrota sossarna sådär hårt förut :D
<spacebug-> ja jisses
<einand> t^: börja ju med Mona
<Philip5> einand: i praktiken avgick han nog i helgen och resten är bara när det meddelas
<einand> han fick ju bara skrapet av rester
<einand> Philip5: nej, han avgår när hans uppdrag tar slut
<t^> hehe iof vore ju roligt om mona börja igen
<einand> t^: hade vart.. Intressant
<einand> har dom någon kvar?
<einand> en sak att han avgår, men vem tar över
<t^> kanske knarkar boström ?
<einand> lol
<t^> dom har ju en hel arsenal med finingar
<Philip5> nu kommer alla sossar ropa efter margot wallström igen
<einand> Jag kan faktiskt inte se någon som är en bra partiledare
<einand> fast det kunde inte S för 1 år sedan heller, eftersom det blev Juholt
<t^> Margot wallström aka alla-män-är-potentiella-våldtäktsmän
<bittin> blev duktigt asspackad igår
<einand> bittin: hade du skönt på kronebergshäket+
<bittin> einand, nej :p
<einand> bittin: Varför inte?
<einand> bittin: släppt nu?
<einand> bittin: fylle cellen eller?
<bittin> einand, blev släppt 06:45
<bittin> ja fyllecell
<spacebug-> sär skrivning :P
<einand> spelar roll, det är irc
<bittin> tydligen inte okej att pissa utanför hotell
<einand> bittin: hur mycket böter?
<bittin> inga
<einand> snällt iaf
<t^> fast böter är bättre än fyllehäcken ;P
<bittin> snackade med dom som fan och dom bara, du verkar fatta vad du gjort fel allafall du slipper böter bara du sover lite
<t^> vissa jobb/vapenlicenser osv ligger pyrt till
<einand> ?
<t^> korkade poliser som använder lobb som eget judge-dredd verktyg
<t^> ja polisen kan neka dig vapenlicenser i minst 2 år
<einand> vad är judge-dredd då?
<t^> ja en polis som fångar dig, dömmer dig och utfärdar straff på plats
<einand> aha
<t^> lobb = lagen om omhändertagande av berusad
<t^> ovårdnaslag
<einand> polisen gör tvärt om också
<t^> dom ska inte använda det som straff på folk
<einand> skiter i på tok för mycket
<t^> jafan äre någon som är kladdig i spya så blire ju inte lika trevligt
<t^> iaf jobb med hög säkerhet inom myndigheter är rökta när du blitt lobbad i vuxen ålder i princip
<bittin> dom tvättade mina kläder
<bittin> o shit med
<bittin> vaknade typ nyss
<bittin> inte särskilt bakis längre och minns typ hela natten
<t^> men du va pissfull då ? ;P
<einand> själv tillhör jag typen som inte blir full
<t^> har också slutat bli fullgubbe :D
<einand> jag har aldrig slutat, eftersom jag aldrig börjat
<t^> aldrig tatt en stänkare ?
<einand> jag blir inte full, saknar nått enzym
<madbear> 2 liter HB, ingenting
<madbear> ?
<madbear> är du alv?
<madbear> :DDDD
<bittin> man tjänar inget på att bli jättefull
<einand> 2 liter hb vet jag inte, men 2liter wiskey var jag tvungen att hälla i mig en gång när en person intre trodde mig
<bittin> ringde typ blygaste tjejen ever, som jag lika gärna skulle ha vågat prata med nykter
<bittin> hade nog förstått mig på henne lika lite både full som nykter
<t^> är väl ganska farligt om du inte kan bryta ner alkohol eller hur blire
<t^> ^^
<t^> tänkte på alla stackars organ
<madbear> vilket enzym behöver man för att kunna bli full?
<einand> jag blir lite snurrig blir jag
<t^> tror det är därför man dör av glykol
<t^> :D
<einand> tja, jag dricker inte längre ändå, så risken är nog kraftigt marginel för det skulle uppstå
<einand> jag blir självklart påverkad av sprit, fungerar tex kraftigt ångestdämpande
<madbear> förlåt men tror inte att det krävs ett enzym för att bli full
<madbear> källa pls, snarare tvärtom
<bittin> det är lite märkligt att jag blev mer full på 2 flaskor explorer än 2 flaskor kosken
<madbear> otrolig förbränning av alkohol så att du inte hinner bli full
<t^> men hur fungerar det på japaner då ?
<bittin> iofs käkade jag nåt mer än på Burger King och blandade Kosken med juice
<bittin> och Explorern drack jag ren
<einand> madbear: var iaf den förklaringen jag fick för en härrans massa år sedan. Då jag bland annat är resistent mot bedövning med
<t^> hmm 1½ liter sprit ? jag har vart fullgubbe och snackat med alkisar, men det va fanimej en rejäl tolerans du hade
<t^> samma med 2L
<madbear> jopp...
<einand> som "bäst" har jag drukit 3 liter tequila
<madbear> nu har jag inte riktig koll på hur fylla funkar
<t^> tre liter starksprit ?
<einand> på 2 timmar
<bittin> har jättebilligt vit vin i kylen :p
<bittin> som jag tänkte bjuda nån på
<t^> utan att spy ur dig?
<einand> min rums kompis märkte inte ens att jag var full när han kom hem
<bittin> sen kom jag på att jag inte vet vad personen ens heter :p
<t^> du drog i dig 3 liter utan att spy ur spriten ?
<einand> kan var 3x750 med
<einand> t^: ja
<gusnan> IRC - allt som sägs är sant.
<madbear> haha ja
<t^> jao man brukar förbränna ca 1-2cl timmen
<t^> lär ju vart en långvarig fylle
<t^> otroligt att du inte dog också :D
<madbear> jopp
<madbear> jag tror inte på det
<einand> Köpte 3 flaskor med smak
<madbear> även om man inte skulle kunna bli full
<madbear> så skulle man vara död av mängden
<bittin> det visade sig att polisen hängde i samma kanal som mig på EFnet så han var rätt snäll :p
<einand> typ blåbär, chocklad, och periska
<madbear> fattar inte
<einand> så jag öppnade en flaska först, och tillsut var den slut, så jag tänkte att jag kan öppna nästa med
<madbear> vem fan dricker 3 liter?
<einand> madbear: ung och dum ;)
<einand> dock har jag knappt druckit nått på 5-6år nu
<madbear> nej förstår det
<t^> http://www.internetmedicin.se/dyn_main.asp?page=2310
<madbear> du får ju inte ut något av det
<madbear> så varför inte dricka läsk
<einand> jodå
<t^> redan efter 1-1½ 75a anses det som dödlig dos av alkohol
<madbear> när du får betala så jävla mycket skatt för alkohol
<einand> jag blir lugn, dämpar ånster m.m.. Men aldrig så jag spyr
<t^> du dubbla! eventuellt trippla
<madbear> men vafan, spyan är inte fyllan
<madbear> haha t^ ja
<madbear> trollar han? vi lär aldrig få veta
<madbear> ingen orkar söka på ämnet
<t^> seriöst du borde anmäla dig som testperson till läkarkåren
<madbear> ja
<t^> aa fast 3 liter starksprit är sjukt mkt
<t^> han måste ju ha nå udda medicinskt tillstånd
<einand> tja, jag har problem med dom som jag har, då det ingår bland annat resistens mot bedövning.
<einand> Är ju inte helt ovanligt
<t^> 3 gånger tolleransen mot vad som anses vara dödlig dos
<t^> är fett ovanligt
<t^> aldrig hört på maken
<madbear> folk har väl dött av 1l för med för snabbt intag typ
<madbear> jaja bbl...
<einand> t^: säger inte att jag inte blev sjuk, när jag gick till jobbet dagen efter var ögonvitan helt gul.
<t^> redan 75cl anses dödlig dos
<t^> 3 liter är ju fanimej fyra gånger så mkt
<CasperN> http://tinyurl.com/3frfyb
<t^> ^^
<einand> tja, ni får tro vad ni vill
<CasperN> spekulera iaf, tro har inget med saken att gora
<Kurdistan> realubot, thx.
<einand> tja, hade man haft problem med mytomani så hade jag väl ljugit ihop något roligare.
<CasperN> nja, sont avgor inte mytomanerna, lognen kommer beroende pa amne, och spontant
<t^> 3 flaskor oavsett om det "bara" är 75cl under en 12h's period ens är en bedrift i sig om du inte spydde
<t^> tror nog du kan få mkt pengar om dom får forska på din extraordinära fysik
<einand> tja, tror inte det är allt för ovanligt.
<t^> aldrig hört talas om
<t^> inte ens i närheten
<einand> nja, jag säger inget mera, eftersom vissa tydligen har inställningen på att det jag säger är lögn
<t^> jag va mest nyfiken, speciellt efter nu när jag kollade upp om min uppfattning om vad dödlig dos stämde
<einand> rätt vanligt iaf, när jag goolar står det att man tydligen skall bära en lapp om att man skall sövas vid olycka och inte bedövas
<t^> vad heter tillståndet?
<einand> det hittar jag inte
<einand> står bara "Varningar" för gravida, och för tandläkare
<einand> ingen aning om detta är relevant http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkoholdehydrogenas
<t^> lär ju säkert finnas nå medicinskt tillstånd
<t^> men själva poängen med alkohol är att det är ett gift som man kan bryta ner, därav berusningen
<t^> kan du inte bryta ner det så dör du no
<t^> nog
<t^> :)
<t^> så du lär ju kunna bryta ner det fast 4gånger så mkt bättre än vanlig människa
<t^> lite som superspritmannen
<einand> kanske var så med
<t^> japanerna dör nog vid hälften
<t^> dom har lite lustiga funktioner
<t^> laktos fungerar ju inte heller där
<einand> sedan asiater rodnar vid sprit
<spacebug-> och indianer har problem med diabetes
<t^> nä är väl amerikanerna som lyckats avla fram ett landskap med diabetiker ?
<t^> inte indiangänget
<spacebug-> mjo men jag hörde det att de får det väldigt lätt. Deras genetik klarar det sämre än övriga. Precis som vi i norr har problem med saker folk längre söder ut på klotet inte har problem med och vise versa
<t^> tror vi är blanda dom vassaste på att hantera laktos globalt sett! inte illa hehe
<t^> bara hinka mjölk
<einand> intressant iaf
<realubot> t^: Jo då. Nackskottet utdelades ju av Sahlin redan innan valet 2010.
<realubot> 1-2 år med Sahlin som partiordförande och partiet hämtar sig aldrig.
<realubot> einand: Precis. Problemet är ju inte att Juholt var kass utan att det inte fanns någon annan kandidat. Det var ju lite av problemet när Sahlin blev vald också.
<realubot> Claes Malmberg kanske är bäst, trots allt.
<realubot> Här är Socialdemokratnera efter kapten Juholt och kapten Sahlin: https://hd.se/multimedia/dynamic/00635/lyxkryssare_p__grun_635152d.jpg
<realubot> Och till er som inte kan så mycket om sjöfart vill jag bara säga att så ska ett fartyg inte se ut i vattnet. Det är obra.
<Kurdistan> synd att socialdemokraterna blivit allt annat än arbetarparti och istället högerpolitisk parti
<bittin> trodde min telefon pajat för jag råkade tappa den fast verkar vara fler än mig Spotify krånglar för
<Kurdistan> socialdemokraterna i sthlm är var högerfalangen är starkast
<einand> Prt Nuder
<Kurdistan> även den del av sverige dom är svagast
<Kurdistan> nog om sossarna och juholt.
<Kurdistan> syns senare
<phnom> Derp. Vad gör jag för fel när jag inte kan komma åt en sambashare från min laptop, men servern kommer åt den utan problem?
<spacebug-> phnom: rättighetsproblem?
<phnom> Kan använda sharen från localhost, med samma user.
<spacebug-> hosts allow?
<spacebug-> phnom: här är min smb.conf tex. http://pastebin.com/SpLijk1d
<spacebug-> tänkte om din laptop ligger på någon ip som itne får komma åt den. Antingen blockad av samba själv eller kanske firewall eller hosts.allow/.deny i /etc/ ?
<phnom> Jag är dum i huvudet. Försökte med //slaptop/share, slaptop är min laptop, inte servern :$
<phnom> Nu funkar det :)
<spacebug-> haha ok
<bittin> nu e pizza påväg :) orkade inte köpa mat så drog en onlinepizza.se
<stirner> sweet
<stirner> fan va sugen jag blev på pizza
<spacebug-> blir nog en pizza här sen oxå
<Philip5> här också snart... med oxfilé och beasås
<spacebug-> mums
<jocke-l> ]nån här var pro på nvidiakort va? :D
<jocke-l> Philip5: dudär! hjälp mig :D
<Philip5> vad då då?
<kodein> jag bor granne med en pizzeria. jag har ätit där 3-4 gånger och bott här 1½ år
<jocke-l> Philip5: jo, jag har inte fungerade opengl @ ubuntu :<
<Philip5> vad har du för nvidiakort?
<jocke-l> uh fan vare, 560 GTX
<Philip5> då är det rätt nytt så se till att ha senaste drivisarna
<jocke-l> men alltså, jag hade det innan, men prestandad sög i X11, och all form av 2D grafik var slött som fan, sen läste jag nånstans om nå options man skulle lägga in på diverse ställe för att fixa det, och det blev bättre
<jocke-l> men nu vill jag använda opengl och ser att det är helt dött :<
<Philip5> verkar ju konstigt kan jag tycka
<jocke-l> Philip5: jag har version 290.10 på drivrutinerna
<jocke-l> så det borde ju vara okej
<Philip5> ja de är de senaste stable
<spacebug-> Philip5: har du tagit hem och byggt audacious 3.2 än eller?
<Philip5> spacebug-: nepp, ingen som bett om det
 * spacebug- ber för fullt ;)
<bittin> 29min kvar på Pizza countdownen
<bittin> fast bad dom ringer om dom är här tidigare
<bittin> *ringa
<Philip5> spacebug-: trodde du var otrogen redan och använde andra ppaer för sånt ;)
<bittin> om 10min är pizzan här
<bittin> 7min kvar till då Pixxan kommer :>
<bittin> nu kom pizzan
<madbear> bittin: varför skriver du allt till alla jävla kanaler du sitter i?
<haffe> Hej.
<haffe> Var gömmer kde sina loggar? Jag har ett jätteskumt problem.
<haffe> Jag har två användare på datorn, den ena kan logga in och allt fungerar jättebra. Den ena användaren kan inte göra någonting.
<bittin> en pizza satt inte dumt
<haffe> Loggas ut direkt efter inloggning.
<itmannen> Äntligen. Ljugholt blev tvungen att avgå. Nu är det bara resten kvar av omoraliska politiker kvar
<realubot> itmannen: Var har du varit? :|
<itmannen> realubot,   I dödsskuggans dal. Uppe tillfälligt för att fira
<realubot> Usch då.
<itmannen> realubot,   Hur lever livet med dig då ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, det är helt ok med mig. Jag har inte varit i dödsskuggans dal i.a.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det är inte alla förunnat :) Några nya hyss på datorfronten ?
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Inte direkt. Jag har funderat på att programmera ett program som fyller någon medicinsk funktion. Jag har lite dåligt med idér bara. Något förlag?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag testade Pondus som är ett enkelt program för viktminskning.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo ett program som skulle hjälpa patienter med svår KOL
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. På vilket sätt skulle ett program kunna hjäpa sådana patienter då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Hjälpa dom som inte har vett att sluta röka. En form av funktion som säger hur mycker du inte försämras vid X antal mindre cigg
<realubot> itmannen: Rökning är ju en riktig riskfaktor då det inte bara riskerar att leda till KOL utan även cancer, hjärt- och kärlsjukdomar e.t.c. Så ett program som motverkar rökning är ju positivit på många sätt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Inte en lätt uppgift att göra ett progarm för. Krävs nog en hel del efterforskning
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag hade ju tänkt att göra ett program dels för att lära mig programmera och dels för att hjälpa folk. Så det får inte vara för avancerat och inte heller meningslöst.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag förstår vad du menar. Du kanske ska satsa på något enlkare att börja testa med
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, det är mycket möjligt. Men som sagt, jag vill ändå att det ska vara meningsfullt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Vad tror du om detta med BMI /tror jag det heter )
<realubot> Det svåraste är att komma på hur ett datornprogram skulle kunna hjälpa människors hälsa.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror det ingår i Pondus. Jag har för mig att man kan få se sin viktgraf graderad i BMI.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo precis. Men det kan vara en viss hjälp att få det på prånt kanke
<realubot> Det är inte så enkelt att komma på ett bra men ändå enkelt program för god hälsa. :S
<realubot> itmannen: Det är klart. Ett sluta röka program kanske är något? Där man kan se i US-dollar, SEK o.s.v. hur mycket rökningen kostar beroende på hur många cigaretter personen röker m.m.
<realubot> Och kanske visa risker för olika sjukdomar beroende på rökvanor e.t.c.
<realubot> Jag tror det är väldigt svårt att visa på risken med sjukdomar om man röker x cigg i veckan.
<realubot> Det går nog inte att visa på ett så enkelt samband mellan hur många cigg man röker och risker.
<bittin> ingen som har Rosapops nummer?
<realubot> Vem är det?
<bittin> en brud som hänger på Freenode
<kodein> vad är det?
<bittin> kodein, en tjock tjej som ircar
<kodein> freenode är en tjock tjej som ircar?
<bittin> nej Freenode är detta ircnätet
<kodein> ahau
<realubot> itmannen: Den finns några healthcare software: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_healthcare_software
<realubot> kodein: Du vet väl bad Freenode ärg.
<realubot> *är
<kodein> realubot: ja, nu vet jag
<bittin> http://i41.tinypic.com/hry3as.png gick inte så bra :(
<itmannen> realubot,  MÃ¥ste avsluta. Ha det gott
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kör du med kde 4.8 i kubuntu?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nepp
<Kurdistan> Philip5, fegis. :P
<Philip5> väntar tills det är helt final
<Kurdistan> :) bra val.
<Kurdistan> du är nyfiken som vanligt :P
<Philip5> jo det ska bli kul med 4.8 men jag har ingen brådska
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kde 4.7* rullar på bra.
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du sa förrut att muon uppströms ligger på vilken version?
<bittin> längesen jag körde nån annan wm än pekdonwm nu
<Kurdistan> dvs den som kommer med 12.04
<bittin> pekwm*
<bittin> KDE skulle nog gå jätteslött på denna burken
<Kurdistan> bittin, hur gammal är burken och vad har du för hårdvarukrav?
<bittin> Kurdistan, det är en eMac G4 (ATI Graphics)
<Philip5> 1.3 beta
<Kurdistan> bittin, okej.
<bittin> 1 GHz PowerPC G4 (7445) / 502mb ram
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du som är mästare på att bygga paket nu kan ju backporta muon från 12.04 och köra senaste ;)
<Kurdistan> bittin, då blir det svårt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P aldrig. varför ska jag göra det när det finns ppa för det?
<Kurdistan> :P
<bittin> pekwm funkar också
<Philip5> Kurdistan: för att du är en sådan haxxor :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är det något jag kan ge muon så är den snabb. snabbare än synaptic.
<bittin> aptitude <3
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du syftar nog på dig själv.
<Philip5> nä nu är du bara blygsam
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag såg förändringarna för muon 1.3 beta. ser lovande ut. hoppas fortsätter och blir ännu bättre. då kan man rekommendera till vem som helst.
<bittin> 2 miljoner uppdaterade debbar i Debian
<Kurdistan> bittin, :) hur är det möjligt?
<bittin> Kurdistan, var halvironisk var nog bara 40
<bittin> men ändå :p
<Kurdistan> bittin, 40 är väl normalt om man väntar någon vecka eller så. :)
<bittin> eller 3 dagar i det här fallet
<bittin> iofs kör jag tästing med
<Kurdistan> bittin, okej. det kanske förklarar saken.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du laddat betan från någon ppa då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nej. varför skulle jag göra det? jag är lika feg som dig. :P
<Philip5> den kan man ju köra. den är ju en fristående app
<Kurdistan> Philip5, varför skulle jag köra beta för? :)
<Philip5> för att vara cutting edge och använda något som kanske är bättre än det du är missnöjd med
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag klarar mig med synaptic och terminalen.
<Kurdistan> jag tänker på familjen. de är bekväma med pclinuxos.
<Philip5> ska nog packa den bara för det att testa. även om jag inte brukar använda den
<Kurdistan> samt andra som kan vara intresserade av kubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) gör så. jag har inte din ppa aktiverad eller använder ännu.
<Philip5> kanske inte tänker ladda upp den på ppan
<Philip5> ;)
<Kurdistan> :P fuling
<Kurdistan> Philip5, finns annars här: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt-experimental
<Philip5> inte lika skoj
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad är felet?
<madbear> Philip5: yo där
<spacebug-> Philip5: Ja det är jag oxå men jag vill gärna ha "the real deal" om det går ;)
<madbear> vet du om jag kan få zoomen i KDE och låsa skärmen?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du någon tarball?
<madbear> så att den inte följer muspekarn
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo jag har tarball
<Philip5> madbear: hallå där
<madbear> alla är på dig nu Philip5
<madbear> vill kunna dra på zoomen när jag lirar d2
<madbear> men då följer "kameran" musen och man pajjar fan ögonen
<Philip5> vadå?
<madbear> zoom i kde
<Kurdistan> Philip5, märkte ingen skillnad. :)
<jolaren> funderar på om man ska skaffa sig ett sånt där årssmskort hos någon typ comviq/telia och sätta upp gratis sms från webben (till sig själv då)
<jolaren> vad tror ni? någon som gjort nå liknande?
<jolaren> av er
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag märkte en skillnad. bra sådan.
<spacebug-> jolaren: måste det va sms? Finns ju många andra smidiga sätt att konversera med sig från webben
<jolaren> nä, räcker från terminal
<jolaren> vore skönt att ha en annan telefon hemma
<jolaren> kanske ta emot sms också
<spacebug-> med dagens smarta telefoner så kommer ju mail/facebookmeddelande/viber m.m fram typ med en gång så det går ju använda det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://imgur.com/R2VmQ
<spacebug-> du kan ju tex göra ett ful-mailkonto på tex gmail som du skickar ett mail till från terminalen och så piper det till en sekund senare i mobilen och du ser det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, såg du bilden?
<Kurdistan> om du inte har den senaste ännu.
<Kurdistan> testa genom skriv: muon-updater
<Kurdistan> se till att ha uppdaterat innan
<Kurdistan> kanske bara var jag som ej var uppmärksam med tidigare versionen
<Philip5> törs jag inte
<Kurdistan> :) va? så du lura mig.
<Philip5> törs bara köra paket jag byggt själv :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha. det är ju utvecklarens egna ppa.
<Kurdistan> :P så om det är knas med ppa så är det ju knas med source
<Philip5> man kan aldrig vara nog så säker
<spacebug-> jolaren: hittade purple-remote för msn oxå ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du är bra rolig.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kör muon-updater from terminalen efter du uppdaterat systemet.
<Kurdistan> vill gärna veta om det fanns innan eller ej
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du missade itmannen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur mår farbror itmannen?
<realubot> 19:44 -!- itmannen [~itmannen@81.8.180.71] has quit [Quit: Lämnar]
<realubot> 20:19 -!- Kurdistan [~Kurdistan@nl103-147-61.student.uu.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han mår nog inte så bra. Han hade varit på besök i dödsskuggans dal som han brukar säga.
<realubot> Tråkigt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, någon bekant till han som gått bort?
<tiina> hej hur ladda jag min film på usb stickan?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej det är nytt i muon för att betan använder nu qtzeitgeist som håller tid på lite tider och sånt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, coolt.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: stod att de ändrat i gui också men jag vet inte vad riktig
<Philip5> t
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag märker i alla fall ingen gui ändring
<Philip5> ska tydligen vara när man kör updategrejen
<Philip5> kommer inte ihåg hur det annars såg ut förrut
<tiina> ingen som vet hur jag laddar filmen på usb stickan?
<Kurdistan> mycket möjligt att det är ändringen
<Kurdistan> :) sparar gör man väl som man gör på en hårddisk
<Philip5> tiina: till den eller från den?
<tiina> till den
<Philip5> tiina: beror också på hur du har filmen innan
<tiina> den är på min dator
<tiina> som en fil
<Philip5> om den är en "äkta" skyddad dvd eller en filmfil
<tiina> filmfil
<Philip5> då är det bara att kopiera den som en vanlig fil
<tiina> hur?
<Philip5> däremot om det är fat på usb och filmen är större än 2 GB så går det inte för filsystemet
<tiina> min dator känner inte ens usb stickan?
<Philip5> ja då kanske du först ska få den att hitta stickan :)
<Philip5> vad det nu är som ställer till det
<tiina> uppdateringen av linux tror jag
<Philip5> är stickan formaterad?
<tiina> hann göra det precis innan
<tiina> vet inte hur gör man det?
<Philip5> men var den det innan?
<Kurdistan> tiina, kolla med diskverktyg.
<tiina> det står ledigt 4 gig
<Kurdistan> står det format också?
<tiina> oallokerat utrymme?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad kör du helst nu då? muon software center eller muon package manager?
<Kurdistan> package manager
<Kurdistan> för software center är ännu ej lika bra på hitta paket
<tiina> jag fattar inte hur gör jag?
<Kurdistan> tiina, sök på diskverktyg
<Kurdistan> du kommer se din usb enhet
<tiina> jag gjorde det ju
<Kurdistan> vad står det bredvid typ?
<tiina> finns inget min dator känner inte igen usb stickan...men den syns på dickverktyg hur laddar jag filmen på den då?
<Kurdistan> tiina, är usb ikopplad
<Kurdistan> skriv lsusb
<Kurdistan> det kan vara filhanteraren som inte visar upp den
<tiina> jag vet inte vad jag ska svara på det kom upp device scandisk men hur får jag filmen på den
<tiina> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c513 Logitech, Inc. MX3000 Cordless Desktop Receiver
<tiina> Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0781:5566 SanDisk Corp.
<Kurdistan> tiina, det kanske är så filen du försöker överföra är skrivskyddad
<Kurdistan> eller så har du inga rättigheter göra ändringar
<tiina> vad är det för program det ska vara till den då?
<Kurdistan> högerklicka på filen och kolla om du har rättigheter
<tiina> vad rättigheter?
<Kurdistan> ja den ser ju din usb systemet.
<tiina> jag har använt denna sticka förut också.....men då också fick jag be hjälp har aldrig funkat som det ska utan  hjälp....
<tiina> men hur får jag filmen på den då??
<Kurdistan> tiina, vad för filformat har filmen?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är han själv som är sjuk.
<tiina> vad för avi
<tiina> avi alltså
<Kurdistan> tiina, okej. högerklicka på filen. bör finnas egenskaper/inställningar något.
<tiina> vilket program hjälper till att ladda filmen till stickan??
<Kurdistan> tiina, har du formaterat/nyinstallerat nyligen?
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du om du kör: ls -l /media/*
<Kurdistan> du behöver inget program för ladda den till usb stickan
<tiina> root
<tiina> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    7 2011-08-28 22:37 /media/floppy -> floppy0
<tiina> totalt 0
<tiina> totalt 0
<Kurdistan> tiina, du kan ha blivit av med dina ägarrättigheter
<realubot> tiina: Ok, vi konstaterar av lsusb att systemet hittar stickan. Fråga nr 2 är om systemet monterar stickan. Därför vill jag att du ska köra kommandot jag gav dig.
<Kurdistan> prova: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Kurdistan> se om du kan överföra filen till usb nu
<realubot> tiina: Kör kommandot df -l när stickan sitter i och när stickan inte sitter i. Ser du någon skillnad?
<tiina> nekas åtkomst
<Kurdistan> tiina, menar du kommandot jag skrev?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är inte säkert floppy är hennes USB?
<Kurdistan> du skriver ditt lösenord
<Kurdistan> done
<tiina> ja
<Kurdistan> även om den klagar så har du nu ägarrättigheter på dina filer i home sektionen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför försöker du ändra rättigheter på hennes Hemkatalog?
<Kurdistan> så prova nu överföra filen till usb stickan
<Kurdistan> eller är det så att du inte kan se usb stickan alls med din filhanterare?
<tiina> HUR är frågan fortfarande??
<realubot> tiina: Ser du USB-minnet i Nautilus?
<realubot> I Filbläddraren?
<tiina> vart får jag nautilius??
<realubot> natuilus &
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> nautilus &
<realubot> Sak det stå.
<Kurdistan> realubot, verkar mer som den inte automatisk monterar bara. så ja, man behövde inte ändra på rättigheter och sedan skadar inte kommandot :).
<tiina> nej jag ser den i det
<realubot> Ser du USB-minnet där i vänstermenyn?
<tiina> nej
<realubot> tiina: Ok, men kör då: df -l
<realubot> när stickan sitter i och när stickan INTE sitter i. Ser du någon skillnad?
<tiina> kommandot hittades inte
<bumsebrul> god kväll. någon här som råkar veta kommandot för att starta om en usb-enhet som redan sitter i datorn men inte startar upp ordentligt? Jag skulle vilja få den att bete sig precis som om jag tog ur och stoppade i usb-kontakten igen, fast utan att göra det fysiskt.
<realubot> tiina: Jo.
<realubot> tiina: Klart det kommandot finns.
<realubot> df -l
<Kurdistan> tiina, prova installera pcmanfm. det är en lättviktad filhanterare. kräver ej mycket utrymme och har få beroenden.
<Kurdistan> den kanske hittar automatisk
<realubot> bumsebrul: mount och umount
<Kurdistan> bumsebrul, vilken ubuntu variant gäller det? med kde är det busenkelt.
<Kurdistan> annars fungerar realubot kommando från terminalen :).
<bumsebrul> 11.10
<bumsebrul> tack, testar...
<tiina> installeran den nu pcmanfm
<tiina> den hittar inget
<Kurdistan> tiina, har du öppnat pcmanfm?
<tiina> ska
<realubot> bumsebrul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tiina> är det ett program eller filkatalog?
<realubot> bumsebrul: T.ex: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb-device
<Kurdistan> filhanterare
<realubot> bumsebrul: Du får skapa katalogen usb-device först.
<realubot> bumsebrul: sudo mkdir /media/usb-device
<bumsebrul> hur använder jag mount för en usb-port?
<realubot> bumsebrul: Sedan kör du: sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /media/usb-device
<realubot> Där sdX1 är enhetsbeteckningen för din usb-enhet.
<bumsebrul> jag vill resetta enheten i en port, en dongel
<realubot> bumsebrul: Och den ser du om du kör: df -l
<tiina> den finns men syns inget när man letar?
<realubot> när USB-enheten är inkopplad resp. inte är inkopplad.
<tiina> kommer bara fram en filkatalog
<realubot> bumsebrul: USB-enheten är då skillnaden i resultatet av df -l.
<realubot> tiina: Kör kommandot: df -l
<realubot> tiina: När USB-minnet sitter i och när det inte sitter i. Vad är skillnaden?
<tiina> inget...samma
<Kurdistan> movie time. lycka till tiina och bumsebrul. hoppas du kan hjälpa dem realubot.
<realubot> tiina: Och lsusb när enheten är inkopplad resp. inte inkopplad. Vad är skillnaden?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad ska du kolla på för film?
<tiina> skillnaden är att det lyser i usb stickan när den e i datorn och lyser inte när den inte är i datorn
<Kurdistan> :) någon stream.
<bumsebrul> finns det ngt annat liknande kommando, googlade upp att det tidigare funnits ngt som hette usb_reset_device, men det verkar inte finnas i 11.10, så jag tänker att det borde kommit ngt nytt att ersätta det med
<tiina> spelar väl ingen roll det var samma problem när jag skulle ladda ubuntu på den
<realubot> tiina: Jag frågade efter skillnaden när du kör kommandot: lsusb
<realubot> tiina: När stickan sitter inte resp. INTE sitter i. Vad blir skillnaden när du kör kommandot?
<tiina> ok ska prova
<bumsebrul> nu kraschade min browser, så jag missade tyvärr om ngn skrev till mig sedan mitt senaste.
<tiina> Bus 004 Device 011: ID 0781:5566 SanDisk Corp. detta var skillnaden att stickan satt i och inte
<tiina> det är en scandisk jag har
<realubot> tiina: Ok. Jag tycker att du borde se en skillnad om du kör: df -l | grep "^/dev/sd.*"
<realubot> när stickan sitter i och när den inte sitter i?
<tiina> alltså den syns när stickan sitter i och syns inte när den inte sitter i
<realubot> Ja, men kör nu kommandot: df -l | grep "^/dev/sd.*"
<tiina> med stickan i?
<realubot> När stickan sitter i resp. när den inte sitter i. Vad blir skillnaden?
<tiina> ok
<tiina> /dev/sda1            301617648  30628096 255668260  11% / Med röd text när den inte sitter i
<tiina> Åtkomst nekan
<tiina> när stickan sitter i
<realubot> bumsebrul: Det stämmer att det han funnits ett sådant program.
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo df -l | grep "^/dev/sd.*"
<tiina> alltså åtkomst nekas när stickan sitter i
<realubot> tiina: När stickan sitter i. Vad får du då?
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Det är därför du ska använda sudo innan.
<tiina> exakt samma röda text som innan med stickan i
<tiina> och samma röda text utan att stickan sitter i
<tiina> sudo för vad?
<tiina> jag körde sudo df -l | grep.....det du sade
<realubot> Ja, men vad får du om stickan sitter i?
<realubot> Och använder sudo framför df -l...
<tiina> samma med denna sista remsa med sudo
<realubot> 1. Sätt i USB-minnet. 2. Kör: sudo df -l | grep "^/dev/sd.*"
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<tiina> ja sudo innan svaret med stickan i och utan är den samma på det sudo
<tiina>  sudo df -l | grep "^/dev/sd.*"
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här när stickan sitter i: ls -l /dev/sd*
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<tiina> /dev/sda1            301617648  30628100 255668256  11% /
<realubot> Inget mer?
<tiina> nej
<realubot> Konsigt.
<tiina> ja det tycker jag med
<realubot> tiina: Testat en annan USB-port?
<realubot> Testa gärna en USB-port på andra sidan av datorn.
<tiina> ja
<tiina> ska prova bakom
<realubot> bumsebrul: Det finns dock ingen manual-sida för programmet i 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 så programmet verar inte finnas till nya versioner av Ubuntu.
<tiina> Samma INGENTING där med
<tiina> realubot: nu har jag provat händer inget där heller
<bumsebrul> okej, tack för att du kollade :) du råkar inte veta vad man skulle använda för kommandi i nuvarande version?
<tiina> blev lte urkopplad är tillbaka nu
<tiina> jag gjorde det inget hände
<tiina> blev urkopplad....
<spacebug-> får du inte skriva nånting till stickan tiina ?
<tiina> det händer inget i bakre usb heller
<spacebug-> eller blir den inte mountad ens?
<tiina> vaddå?? Det har varit ubuntu på den förut jag köote den på Claes Ohlsson så klart måste man få göra det det var därför jag köpte den
<realubot> spacebug- Hennes system verkar inte hitta stickan annat än med lsusb.
<spacebug-> vad säger dmesg då?
<realubot> bumsebrul: Jag vet inget annat än mount och umount.
<realubot> bumsebrul: Det är enkelt att skapa ett skript som monterar och avmonterar minnet med en keyboard shortcut eller något.
<tiina>  visst ska man kunna det det måste vara nåt fel på nånting
<spacebug-> vad säger dmesg tiina ?
<tiina> Vart får det?
<spacebug-> skriv dmesg i en terminal
<bumsebrul> grejen är att det inte är ett usb-minne utan en bluetooth-dongel, därför jag undrar hur jag ska använda mount, jag tänker att mount är för filsystem? eller funkar det på själva usb-porten?
<bumsebrul> problemet är att om jag stoppar in dongeln efter boot så funkar den, men inte om den sitter i från start. därför vill jag liksom lura ubuntu att jag fysiskt tagit ur och stoppat in något i en port
<tiina> sky2 link is down och min eth0 connection 100mb
<tiina> [ 9153.537671] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, device number 2
<tiina> [ 9162.076276] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx
<tiina> [ 9172.192017] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<realubot> bumsebrul: sudo mount -o remount /media/usb0
<realubot> bumsebrul: Borde fungera för att montera om minnet.
<realubot> bumsebrul: Aha. Jag trodde det var ett filsystem.
<spacebug-> tiina: verkar som den blir disconnectad.. hum. Prova att ta ut och sätta i det igen å kolla vad dmesg säger då
<tiina> ja jag vet inte verkar inte få nu heller några film på stickan...hopplöst
<tiina> jag nuddade på sladden bredband
<tiina> [ 9172.192017] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<tiina> [ 9468.064025] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device number 19 using ohci_hcd
<tiina> [ 9468.235212] scsi18 : usb-storage 4-2:1.0
<tiina> [ 9469.239068] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Slice     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<tiina> [ 9469.256793] sd 18:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<tiina> [ 9469.266063] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdb] 7837696 512-byte logical blocks: (4.01 GB/3.7
<bumsebrul> ah, ok
<realubot> bumsebrul: sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<realubot> bumsebrul: Det kommandot borde starta om alla blåtand-grejer.
<realubot> bumsebrul: Så det kanske inte är så bra om du har mer än en?
<realubot> tiina: Har inte vi haft problem med det här förut?
<realubot> Jag tycker jag känner igen ditt problem.
<tiina> ja exakt samma problem förut
<spacebug-> tiina: funkar inte detta?    sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/
<bumsebrul> nädå det är bara den, så det skulle inte vara ngt problem. dock får jag: "sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<tiina> du måste ange filsystem typen
<realubot> bumsebrul: Ok. :(
<tiina> det var svaret
<bumsebrul> testar att köra apt-get install på den, tänker att jag kanske inte har det installerat...
<spacebug-> tiina: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/
<spacebug-> tiina: annars kan det va så att det inte finns något på den längre. Inget filsystem alltså så du måste skapa ett
<realubot> bumsebrul: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<realubot> bumsebrul: Fungerar det då?
<tiina> ja hur skapar jag ett fil system på scandisk stickan ?
<tiina> det står också Write Protect is off
<tiina> mode sense 03 00 00 00
<tiina> No Caching mode page present
<spacebug-> tiina: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<tiina> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<tiina> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<tiina> mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/de
<bumsebrul> Jag får: "* Stopping bluetooth [ OK ] * Starting bluetooth [ OK ]"
<bumsebrul> men dongeln lyser inte upp eller får kontakt med musen (det funkar annars bra, de gånger den lyst upp alltså)
<bumsebrul> dvs när jag tar ut och pluggar in den igen fysiskt
<realubot> bumsebrul: Är det en mus som inte fungerar när du har startar Ubuntu?
<realubot> PsynoKhi0: Hej hej.
<spacebug-> tiina: ok du får skapa en partition först med fdisk eller cfdisk
<tiina> ja tack men HUR?
<realubot> tiina: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<realubot> Tesat det.
<bumsebrul> nej jag använder bluetooth-dongeln med en mus, men problemet är själva dongeln. LED-lampan på dongeln lsyer inte upp, och bluetooth-loggan i överkanten dyker inte upp om dongeln är i när jag bootar. däremot, om jag sätter in dongeln efter boot lyser den, och får kontakt med musen och allt funkar utan problem,.
<tiina> ok
<bumsebrul> samtidigt så ser datorn dongeln även när den inte lyser upp eller fungerar, om jag kör lsusb då, så ser jag den. men den lyser inte upp, och kickar inte igång bluetooth-funktionen
<tiina> /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: fdisk /dev/sdb
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: sudo fdisk -l först
<realubot> bumsebrul: Testa: sudo modprobe -r bluetooth; sleep 2; sudo modprobe bluetooth
<tiina> fdisk: kan inte öppna /dev/sdb: Åtkomst nekas
<spacebug-> sudo innan tiina
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: hopps du är säker det är sdb det handlar om dock
<tiina>  ok
<tiina> det kom en massa text
<realubot> bumsebrul: Samma problem som du har: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/185303
<tiina> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 byte
<tiina> 124 huvuden, 62 sektorer/spår, 1019 cylindrar, totalt 7837696 sektorer
<tiina> Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0001c976
<tiina> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 byte
<tiina> 124 huvuden, 62 sektorer/spår, 1019 cylindrar, totalt 7837696 sektorer
<tiina> Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<PsynoKhi0> tiina:
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0001c976
<PsynoKhi0> stop
<bumsebrul> yes, det är nämligen jag, hehe. men körde fast på det spåret och hoppades att restarta själva usb-porten skulle ta mig vidare
<tiina> sedan?
<tiina> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 byte
<tiina> 124 huvuden, 62 sektorer/spår, 1019 cylindrar, totalt 7837696 sektorer
<tiina> Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0001c976
<bumsebrul> problemet  jag får med modprobe är att modulerna bluetooth och bnep vägrar modprobe -r för att de används, men lyckas inte få reda på vad som använder dem
<spacebug-> tiina: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<tiina> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 byte
<tiina> 124 huvuden, 62 sektorer/spår, 1019 cylindrar, totalt 7837696 sektorer
<tiina> Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0001c976
<PsynoKhi0> :/
<bumsebrul> men eftersom det funkar perfekt bara jag pluggar i/ur enheten i porten så tänkte jag att det kanske fanns ett kommando för att göra precis det (eftersom alla moduler då laddas som de ska)
<tiina> kom bara m för hjälp
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: då har du kommit rätt
<realubot> bumsebrul: Mm. Jag förstår ditt problem och hur du tänker.
<tiina> ok vad ska jag välja då?
<spacebug-> tiina: tryck m. Du vill göra en ny partition med n
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: tryck på m sen leta efter alternativet för att ta bort partitioner om det finns
<tiina> jag tröck m och då kom alla alternativ med bokstäver
<PsynoKhi0> så man börjar om rent
<spacebug-> tiina: du kan kolla hur stickan ser ut med p
<realubot> bumsebrul: Testa: sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<tiina> p är visa partitionkällan
<spacebug-> tiina: precis, gör det och kolla om det finns några partitioner nu
<tiina> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 byte
<tiina> 124 huvuden, 62 sektorer/spår, 1019 cylindrar, totalt 7837696 sektorer
<tiina> Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0001c976
<bumsebrul> "FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin" får jag då
<PsynoKhi0> tiina: snälla, låt bli med att klistra in allt text här ;) använd gärna "pastebin" istället
<tiina> förlåt ok.....
<realubot> bumsebrul: Eller kanske: sudo modprobe -r usb_storage; sleep 2; sudo modprobe usb_storage
<bittin> har tydligen trakasserat en tjej genom att skicka blommor
<tiina> var var det jag hittar paste in online?
<tiina> hittade
<tiina> hittade platsen för paste in nu
<tiina> jag vet inget nu vad är felet tro?
<spacebug-> tiina: när du trycker p i fdisk vad visar det då?
<bumsebrul> då fick jag:
<bumsebrul> ~$ sudo modprobe -r usb_storage;sleep 2;modprobe usb_storage FATAL: Error inserting usb_storage (/lib/modules/3.0.0-15-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko): Operation not permitted
<spacebug-> tiina: det här är tex min /dev/sdb med en partition på.   http://pastebin.com/CUmSFKxz
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812433/
<spacebug-> tiina: och så den har inga partitioner det är bra. Nu vill du skapa en genom att trycka n
<tiina> ja typ samma hade jag fast på svenska
<spacebug-> ja precis ;)
<realubot> bumsebrul: Du ska ha sudo framför sista modporbe-kommandot.
<tiina> nej lär väl inte funka det här heller då jag vet...
<bumsebrul> doh!
<spacebug-> tiina: har du provat än, vad står det? frågar det efter nått?
<tiina> jag fattar inte varför usb inte syns så man kan ladda vanliga saker på den
<spacebug-> men tiina jag håller ju på att hjälpa dig
<tiina> jag paste it
<tiina> jag vet tack
<spacebug-> tiina: jag sa ju att du skulle trycka 'n' i fdisk
<tiina> ok
<spacebug-> då kommer du skapa en partition. När vi sen är klara med det så ska du få skapa ett filsystem med mkfs.vfat osv.. men en sak i taget
<bumsebrul> trodde det räckte med sudo i början, gjorde om, gjorde rätt och kommandot gick igenom. tyvärr ingen skillnad på dongeln dock
<realubot> bumsebrul: Ok. Klurigt.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812435/
<tiina> paste it med n
<spacebug-> tiina: bra. Nu vill du trycka 'p'
<tiina> ok
<spacebug-> frågar den efter partitionsnummer så vill du skriva '1'
<bumsebrul> vet inte om det hjälper, men detta är vad jag får av lsusb, när dongeln är isatt men släckt (som den är efter boot:)
<bumsebrul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812438/
<tiina> partionnummer ( 1-4) standardvärde 1
<bumsebrul> sista raden är dongeln, eftersom den försvinner om jag tar ut den och kör lsusb
<realubot> bumsebrul: Testa det här då: sudo killall bluetoothd && sudo bluetoothd
<spacebug-> tiina: japp precis. Enter där
<tiina> ok
<spacebug-> vad stod det nu? "The partition table has been altered!" ?
<spacebug-> eller på svenska för dig då
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812441/
<spacebug-> eller du ska nog skriva den först med 'w'
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> bara enter där
<tiina> ok
<bumsebrul> testade, men ingen reaktion från dongeln
<spacebug-> både på första och sista sektor
<tiina> ska jag skriva w?
<spacebug-> efter den har frågat om första och sista sektor ja
<spacebug-> då kommer det stå nått i stil med att "partitionstabellen har ändrats"
<tiina> ska jag nu trycka bokstaven w?
<spacebug-> ja
<tiina> partitionstabellen har ändrats
<realubot> bumsebrul: Testa också: sudo service bluetooth restart
<spacebug-> bra
<tiina> synkroniserar hårddiskar
<spacebug-> tiina: du kan nu avsluta fdisk med CTRL+C
<bumsebrul> testat, jag fick "* Stopping bluetooth [ OK ] * Starting bluetooth [ OK ]" igen, men ingen reaktion från dongeln
<realubot> bumsebrul: Här är buggen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/830446
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830446 in linux "Bluetooth doesn't work in kubuntu 11.04 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tiina> ok
<spacebug-> tiina: det gjorde den visst själv
<tiina> så  vad händer nu är det ok? eller?
<spacebug-> tiina: nu ska du skapa ett filsystem på partitionen genom att skriva:   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1     (observera 1:an)
<tiina> det står också anropa ioctl() för att läsa partitionstabellen
<tiina> ok
<tiina> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010) det här kom som svar på detta
<spacebug-> händer det nått mer?
<tiina> nej
<spacebug-> kan du ge mig en pastebin från när du kör kommandot 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1' ?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812448/
<spacebug-> och sen kom prompen tillbaka med en gång?
<tiina> ja
<bumsebrul> aha, tack! testar scriptet de föreslog nu...
<spacebug-> tiina: prova sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1
<tiina> ok
<tiina> samma sak där
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> prova ta ur å sätt i stickan igen
<tiina>  ok
<tiina> NU KOM DEN.......
<tiina> NU SER JAG DEN
<spacebug-> prova att lägga in en fil på den oxå ..så vi vet att vi är i hamn =)
<tiina> TACK vilket JOBB!!!!!! Hus gör jag det?
<spacebug-> du kan tex använda nautilus
<spacebug-> eller bara kommandot 'cp' i en terminal
<tiina> hur tar jag avi filerna i stickan?
<bumsebrul> tyvärr ingen effekt med det scriptet heller, de använde också samma kommando som vi testade tidigare
<bumsebrul> verkar riktigt klurigt detta. så konstigt iom att det verkar vara en så enkel sak i princip att koppla i och ur en enhet
<tiina> den kopierar filer nu hoppas det håller sig så här nu....men sedan jag ska ta bort de filmerna och installera nya på stickan hur gör jag då?
<spacebug-> tiina: stickan fungerar nu som vilken liten hårddisk som helst typ. Du kan kopiera och ta bort filer på den som vanligt
<tiina> TACK PUSS och KRAM....vet du hur glad jag blev nu!!!
<tiina> UNDERBART........<3
<spacebug-> varsågod ;)
<tiina> TACK God Natt för min del nu......tack så jätte mycket för din tålmodiga insats!!
<spacebug-> natti ;)
<realubot> bumsebrul: Jag vet inte hur du ska lösa det. Det är ju inte så enkelt som det låter.
<realubot> spacebug-: Starkt jobbat.
<realubot> Jag gav upp efter halva tiden.
<realubot> spacebug-: Då hade du bara bumsebrul kvar att hjälpa nu.
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag har inte följt eran konversation nått tyvärr
<bumsebrul> nej det är ju inte det, men tack så mycket för att du försökte :)
<bumsebrul> får sova på saken
<bumsebrul> ha det bra!
<spacebug-> darn
<spacebug-> hittade http://www.roman10.net/how-to-reset-usb-device-in-linux/
<realubot> Ja, där har vi kanske lösningen.
<spacebug-> eller http://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line
<realubot> spacebug-: Samma lösning, typ.
<realubot> Den senaste har jag sett förut men jag trodde det skulle gå att göra på ett smidigare sätt.
<realubot> Typ ladda om en modul eller något.
<spacebug-> det stod på en annan sida om att starta om hal men att nya ubuntu inte använde hal längre
<Kurdistan> fasiken vad filmen var kört
<spacebug-> realubot: men svar #2 på sista länken gör det ju utan extra program. Kanske funkar vem vet. Dock verkar första lösningen va den som flera sidor talar om
<bittin> http://www.ffrenzy.com/misc/boz_clitbang.jpg
<lag^> Men shit
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Kanske.
<lag^> bittin: Sluta!
<realubot> Synd att bumsebrul inte fick med sig sista länken.
<realubot> bittin: Hur går det med brudarna?
<bittin> realubot, dåligt som fan
<bittin> lag^, vad nu?
<realubot> bittin: Det lät ju inte så bra det där med blommorna.
<realubot> bittin: Strunta i brudarna. Satsa på Linux istället.
<lag^> bittin: 1. Du länkar SAMMA bild i SAMTLIGA kanaler du är i. (Den är inte ens rolig). 2. Hur är det inte off topic?
<bittin> realubot, exakt
<bittin> fan ska man med tjejer till
<lag^> Sa han som själv ville bli tjej
<spacebug-> kan tilläggas att bittin är permbannad i #linux.se på efnet och jag har inte vetat varför men börjar sakta förstå
<lag^> spacebug-: Är du ny på internet? :)
<bittin> lag^, jag har vart det
<spacebug-> hehe njea inte direkt men
<lag^> bittin: Vi säger så.
<realubot> bittin: Har du varit tjej?
<bittin> ja
<realubot> Öh. Jaha.
<realubot> Hur gick det till?
<lag^> Senast sa han att han tänkte bli tjej. Men ångrar sig. Nu påstår han att han har varit tjej..
<lag^> Massa skitsnack..
<realubot> Det brukar vara svårt att växla mellan könen.
<lag^> Menar det.
<lag^> spacebug-: Bannad på efnet you say! Nu måste jag ju joina den kanalen :)
<spacebug-> realubot: en gång går bra. Jag känner iaf en transsexuell. Byta fram och tillbaka dock är väl svårare
<bittin> lag^, du får joina 3
<bittin> #ircgeeks där med
<bittin> om du vill slippa mig
<bittin> och sen är du bara i dom 2 kanalerna :p
<lag^> ircgeeks är inget för mig.
<bittin> inte mig heller tydligen eftersom mha hatar mig
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Att byta fram och tillbaka är bara för dom riktiga hårdingarna. En vanlig dödlig könsbytare fixar max. ett könsbyte.
<lag^> Du är bannad i vår kanal också.. Inte för att du har varit där, men man kan aldrig vara för säker.
<Whiskey> :P
<realubot> VÃ¥r kanal?
<bittin> :p
<lag^> Min och min klass.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Whiskey> hehe inte dina löss då?
<bittin> varför skulle jag ens försöka joina din klass kanal?
<lag^> mina löss får vara där såklart!
<Whiskey> hehe :D
<Whiskey> gulligt :D
<lag^> bittin: För att du är tamejfan överallt!
<bittin> nepp
<realubot> lag^: Vad heter din klass kanal då?
<lag^> realubot: hemligt :)
<realubot> lag^: I know it.
<Whiskey> Varför har alla sina riktiga namn i ident
<Whiskey> fattar inte de
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-22
<lag^> I don't..
<lag^> tror jag
<Whiskey> nee
<Whiskey> de har du inte
<lag^> bara på nickserv tydligen
<Whiskey> bittin har :D
<Kurdistan> jag trodde 3.2 skulle vara default för 12.04. phoronix har fått för sig annat: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NjE
<lag^> Whiskey: Spela roll. Hela internet vet vad han heter ändå.
<realubot> lag^: Jag får väl ta reda på det också då.
<realubot> Och skrika ut det här i kanalen.
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: det är det väl oxå? Det står ju där att 12.10 kanske får 3.4
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> är så va :D
<lag^> Ja.. chansen att du skulle göra en bittin realubot är ju ganska stor.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, hmm, jag trodde dom hade bestämt för 3.2. för mig personligen är det bara bättre om de får nyare. bara den hinner testat ordentligt. då kommande ändå är lts.
<Whiskey> Kurdistan: why did you left our channel :/
<bittin> mr Charles
<bittin> ojdå
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: jo precis, det är väl 3.2 i 12.04 men 3.4 i 12.10
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, för jag :) har glömt vad kanalen heter. jag sparar aldrig kanaler. sedan kan jag inget om programmering. :P
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> va fan, har du fiisk minne :D
<Whiskey> har du inte perform :/(
<Whiskey> skaffa ZNC FFS
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, dumma mig, jag förväxla vilken som var lts. :P
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :P znc ffs är arabiska för mig :P
<Whiskey> EFnet / #znc / http://www.znc.in
<Whiskey> apt-get install znc
<bittin> Whiskey, znc är väl en BNC
<Whiskey> ja ?
<bittin> ah
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, nörd grejer. :P
<Whiskey> hehe :)
<Whiskey> har den på min sever ändå, mycket smidigt :d
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, har ni fått tillskott eller är det fortfarande ni två?
<Whiskey> dött på den planen
<spacebug-> =)
<Whiskey> gillesen skulle ju ha upp VPS o hemsida + domän första dagen
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, varför gör ni inte reklam här öppet?
<Whiskey> jag så vi kan ju försöka få in lite folk innan, så vi inte istte rdär själva med en VPS :d
<Kurdistan> fasiken de bör ju finnas de som är intresserad av programmering här
<Kurdistan> eller sysslar med det
<Whiskey> ja tycker det
<Whiskey> jag är ju väldigt n00b på programmering men jag programmerar :D
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) roligt för dig. själv är jag glad linux noob.
<Kurdistan> det räcker för mig
<Whiskey> hehe :D
<Whiskey> fattar inte hur man kan köra linux som desktop
<Whiskey> skulle aldrig i hela värden bya ut Windows :/
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) fattar inte hur man kan köra windows. :P
<Whiskey> heh
<Whiskey> så länge de inte är mycket tunga server saker funkar det perfekt :D
<Whiskey> vem fan orkar leta libs hela dagarna
<spacebug-> jag är så van vid att kunna göra bashscript för saker jag vill göra och konfa saker så det blir/gör som jag vill. Det hade jag mycket svårt för i windows
<Kurdistan> :) finns inget roligare lära sig hur systemet man använder verkligen fungerar och själv får pilla ihop något
<Whiskey> spacebug-: Du har ju batch i iwindows, går göra rätt mycket i det
<Whiskey> men jag kan tänka mig att linux har extremt mycket mer friheter på det fronten
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) orka med bluescreen.
<Whiskey> Kurdistan: du behöver ju inte överdriva
<Whiskey> aldrig fått bluescreen på 2008 Ent Server
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) jag överdriver ju lika mkt som dig.
<Whiskey> eller 2003 Ent Server för den delen
<Whiskey> vadå? va har jag överdrivit
<Whiskey> jag gillar va fan heter de
<Whiskey> grep :D
<Whiskey> saknar de i windows :D
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :).
<Whiskey> finns dock Windwos version o dra ner :)
<Whiskey> funkade parfekt med SubVersion :(
<Kurdistan> :) förstår verkligen inte varför jag ska köra windows. när allt jag behöver finns redan med linux.
<Whiskey> Tex bara en sån sak som Winamp och mIRC :)
<Whiskey> fast då säger nu bara, de fixar Wine blablabla
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, finns ju winamp lik musikspelare för linux. eller så var det gränsnittet som var väldigt lik.
<Kurdistan> vad ska jag med mirc? :) jag har xchat. innan linux ircade jag aldrig. :P
<realubot> lag^: Är praktiken intressant då?
<lag^> realubot: Vet inte än. Bara varit där två dar.
<Whiskey> jag testat xchat till Windows gillar de inte
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) mina päron har nu kört linux mer än ett halv år.
<Whiskey> men jag har suttit vid mIRC så många år, är la skaad antar jag
<Kurdistan> de har inte ringt mig en enda ggr
<Whiskey> Kurdistan: Roligt :)
<realubot> lag^: Ok.
<Kurdistan> med windows var jag stamkund hos dom med teamviewer till min hjälp
<lag^> Whiskey: Jag satt vid mirc i alla år. Sen provade jag irssi, and never went back :)
<Whiskey> fattar inte vad som är så bra med irssi
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, nördgrej.
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Whiskey: ncurses
<Whiskey> nee men jag fattar ändå inte
<realubot> Så det går att köra i Terminalen.
<bittin> Kurdistan, audacious
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, hade jag inte kört linux, så hade jag nog bytt till bsd.
<Whiskey> men bsd är la linux?
<Kurdistan> tror nog det sista jag vill i burk-världen byta tillbaks till windows
<Kurdistan> bsd är unix om jag inte är cyklar
<Kurdistan> bittin, juste så heter den ju.
<CaVVa> Tjena!
<Whiskey> va fan
<Whiskey> http://freebsd.org
<bittin> Kurdistan, det är du inte BSD är mer Unix än Linux
<Whiskey> Ja är inte de samma sak :D
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, nja.
<Whiskey> Men ni är idioter alla!!!!! Man ska köra OS/2 :D
<Whiskey> Det rockar
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, :) varför blev vi idioter helt plötsligt?
<realubot> Det här är fördelen med Irssi: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/7189/201201220118501870x1056.png
<Whiskey> ska kolla
<realubot> Plus att Irssi fungerar i Screen?
<realubot> CaVVa: Hej hej.
<Whiskey> ja
<Kurdistan> realubot, varför kör du inte htop istället för top?
<Kurdistan> htop är mer begriplig
<Whiskey> du har en chatruta och sen va fan heter det
<Whiskey> terminalen där
<Whiskey> men de kan jag ju ha i Windows med om jag vill
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vet inte. top är standard.
<Whiskey> gillar inte top
<bittin> htop :>
<Whiskey> neee
<Whiskey> gillar inget utav de
<Whiskey> jag har min bash script de funkar :D
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) kör htop. du kommer förstå.
<realubot> Jag har seedat över 4 TiB linuxdistar. Om vi säger att en CD är på 650 MB så motsvarar det över 6 000 linuxdistar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, grymt bra jobbat.
<realubot> Nu seedar jag ju linux-DVDs m.m. så det är inte så många distar i praktiken men ändå...
<Whiskey> så här ska de va
<Whiskey> whiskey@LinuxMint-Virtual-Machine ~ $ ./top.sh
<Whiskey> 1581 whiskey 20 0 22372 3800 2592 S 0 0.4 16:29.19 services
<Whiskey> 1584 whiskey 20 0 21116 15m 2568 S 0 1.5 216:02.61 znc
<Whiskey> 16470 whiskey 20 0 10332 4208 2364 S 0 0.4 94:19.46 inspircd
<Whiskey> 22736 whiskey 20 0 39160 30m 3252 S 0 3.0 72:17.97 hidden
<Whiskey> istället för o se 10000 saker som jag skiter i
<Whiskey> undra om lsearch funkar med swtich låter dumt men kan ju testa :D
<realubot> Jag kommer att seeda mellan 25 000 och 30 000 Linux-CDs/Ã¥r.
<realubot> Jag kommer nog gå ner till 2Mbit/s i framtiden så då kommer jag inte att ladda upp lika snabbt.
<realubot> Det är en imponerande mängd data. Tänk att dela ut 30 000 CD-skivor för hand. :S
<Kurdistan> realubot, du har verkligen gjort nytta.
<Kurdistan> finns det någon orsak du går ner i hastighet?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag hoppas det. Eftersom folk tankar konstant så borde det ju göra lite nytta.
<Whiskey> realubot: Hur snabb lina har du?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Priset.
<realubot> Whiskey: 100/10.
<Whiskey> haha
<Whiskey> <--- 100/100
<realubot> Jag nappade på ett erbjudande som Bredbandsbolaget hade där dom gav rabatt första 6 månaderna och där man band abonnemanget i 12 månader.
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> vad hade du innan'?
<realubot> Whiskey: Ok. Vad använder du linan till då?
<Kurdistan> realubot, okej förstår. 2 mbit räcker nog.
<Whiskey> realubot: Om jag ska vara ärlig, inget
<realubot> Nu har inte BBB kvar 2Mbit/s så jag får gå ner till 10Mbit/s.
<realubot> Whiskey: Seeda Linux då. ;)
<Whiskey> neee har ingen plats för det på HDD
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, fel av mig. Dom har inte kvar 2Mbit/s. Det blir 10Mbit/s och det räcker. :)
<spacebug-> 100/10 har jag
<Whiskey> har bara en bärbar här den har inte så stor HDD bara 300GiB tror jag
<Whiskey> tror jag kan få 2.5GiB om jag vill
<bittin> fint att jag fick reklam om att resa till Stockholm då jag beställde tågbiljetter till Tidaholm
<Whiskey> ;P
<realubot> Vad är det här? Upp: 0,5-1 Mbit/s
<spacebug-> Tidaholm? OMG ligger ju 2.7 mil från mig
<realubot> BBB har sänkt till upp till 1 Mbit/s och höjt download till 2 Mbit/s.
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är vad jag har tillgång till :)
<realubot> Innan hade jag 2Mbit/s upp OCH ner.
<Whiskey> :/
<realubot> BBB har gjort om mitt gamla 2/2 till 10/1.
<realubot> Det gillar jag inte.
<Whiskey> Men ska bo i västerås bredbandens stad :D
<Whiskey> realubot: Jag hade nog häldre haft mer upp med en mer ner
<spacebug-> jag både seedar torrents, har en ftp-server igång och streamar musik varje natt på jobbet genom subsonic så jag gillar mina 10 Mbit upp
 * x_link har Bahnhof 100Mbit/10Mbit fiber och är otroligt nöjd!
<x_link> Fantastiskt stabilt nät, otroligt nöjd som sagt.
<bittin> jag har Tele2 DSL 2/1
<bittin> förutom att min wlan router är sämst så är jag nöjd
<bittin> fast det är inte Tele2s fel
<Whiskey> x_link ska va 100/100 :D
<realubot> x_link: Fick du betalt för det reklaminlägget eller?
<Whiskey> kostar ffs 750kr månaden men de kan de vara värt
<realubot> Whiskey: Det var dyrt. :S
<realubot> Whiskey: Jobbar du som bankrånare eller hur har du råd med en sådan bredbandsräkning?
<realubot> Bredbandsbolaget tar 320 kr/månad för 100 MBit/s men jag har som sagt rabatt så jag betalar 200-250 kr/månad.
<Whiskey> hehe det har jag inte
<Whiskey> ja men du hade ju 100/10
<Whiskey> de är inte 100/100
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Nej. Men du använder ju inte 100/100? :D
<Whiskey> nee inte alltid :)
<nikihr> Whiskey: !
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> Där var du ju
<realubot> Det är mycket lockpriser på bredband.
<realubot> Vad innebär det att ett nätagg är 80+?
<Whiskey> :P
<realubot> Varför är det så ovanligt med passivt klyda nätagg?
<spacebug-> haha jag läste passivt KLYVDA nätagg :P
 * Kurdistan ska till sängs. ha det bra alla tuxare. 
<Whiskey> :P
<nikihr> jahajaaa
<nikihr> tråk,åns
<nikihr> tråkmåns :P
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> vadå försöker programmera
<nikihr> va?
<nikihr> inte du alltså, kurdistan syftade jag på
<Whiskey> oo
<nikihr> eller va
<Whiskey> så jävla trött försökt hela dagen bara kommit typ !0% av %100
<Whiskey> fastnar på massa problem som måste lösas :/
<nikihr> do it then
<Whiskey> problemet är att jag inte vet hur
<nikihr> hmm skumt
<Whiskey> förösker att inte upprepa kod mer en, en gång för det är onödigt o smidigare o bara ändra på ett ställe istället för 100 som ändå gör samma sak
<nikihr> hmf
<spacebug-> funktion eller #define kanske?
<x_link> realubot: Tyst......
<nikihr> schhh
<nikihr> DOG ALLA?
<Whiskey> :P
<nikihr> du leeeever :)
<Whiskey> klart
<nikihr> blablabla godnatt då
<Barre> morrn
<aBear> Morgon!
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Nafallo> morgon
<Umeaboy> Alltså....... en USB-adapter för Micro-SD kort fungerar inte i 10.10.
<Umeaboy> Syns inte i dmesg heller.
<Umeaboy> lsusb visar inte heller.
<Umeaboy> Vad ska jag göra? Ladda om udev-tjänsten?
<Umeaboy> Jag kan prova att starta om datorn, men jag tvivlar på att DET löser saken.
<Umeaboy> Det är min bärbara det gäller.
<Umeaboy> HP Compaq Presario CQ60-415so.
<Umeaboy> Jag struntar i om du inte tycker om HP.
<Umeaboy> That's beside the point.
<Nafallo> det ar inte HP... det ar Compaq ;-)
<Umeaboy> Alright.
<Umeaboy> Vad gör man?
<Umeaboy> Startar om?
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: ^^
<Nafallo> tar ur den och pluggar in i en annan port
<Umeaboy> GÃ¥r inte.
<Umeaboy> Det är ju en adapter för Micro-SD.
<Nafallo> du sa att det var usb...
<Umeaboy> USB-adapter.
<Umeaboy> adapter!!!!!!
<Nafallo> tror vi har olika definition av de tva orden sammansatta.
<Umeaboy> Very well. Ska starta om & se vad dmesg säger.
<Umeaboy> Jag är strax tillbaka.
<Nafallo> *headdesks*
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: Det hjälpte inte.
<Umeaboy> Vad kan jag göra nu då?
<Nafallo> skicka in en bugg
<Nafallo> (och det var inte vad jag foreslog heller)
<Umeaboy> Nej, men jag tänkte att det var något som var tillfälligt fel vid uppstart.
<Umeaboy> En del problem kanske inte visas hela tiden.
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: This account has been suspended
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<Umeaboy> Jag har ju inte gjort något fel.
<Nafallo> inaktivitet?
<Umeaboy> Kan vara så.
<Barre> andol, HeMan: lust att hjälpa mig lite med puppet+
<Barre> s/+/?/
<Kurdistan> einand, har du installerat bumblebee 3.0?
<Kurdistan> har någon av er spelgalna testat desure?
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/desura-client-goes-open-source/
<Richiie> tjena
<Richiie> har en fråga beträffande crontab,
<vacum> fråga
<Richiie> kan man köra en entry såhär 5 4   5   */2  *   /path-to-script
<Richiie> dvs varannan månad ?
<Richiie> */2
<vacum> låter rimligt
<Richiie> då borde väl även 5 4   5   */4  *    funka
<Richiie> samt */3    */5
<einand> Kurdistan: nix, inte ännu
<einand> Kurdistan: har 100GB jag måste backupa först, och just nu är min lina bara 0.5Mbs upload
<Kurdistan> einand, okej.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqAHyaX0Lrw&feature=channel_video_title
<realubot> Richiie: Ja.
<realubot> Är siffran längst till höger året?
<realubot> Richiie: Det där innebär att du kommer att köra skriptet varannan månad varje dag i veckan.
<Richiie> realubot: nu ska vi se, 1 sek
<Richiie> siffran längst till höger det är day of week yes
<realubot> 05 04 5 */2 0 /path/to/script
<Richiie> aa de där är bättre
<Richiie> då kör du det dag 0 varannan månad ?
<Richiie> dvs måndag ?
<realubot> Jag vet inte om du måste ha 0 framför minute och hour.
<realubot> 0 är söndag.
<Richiie> aa just ja
<realubot> Tror jag. Dom räknar söndag som första dagen i veckan.
<realubot> 1 är måndag, tror jag.
<realubot> Japp, så är det.
<realubot> "minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday)"
<realubot> Richiie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Kurdistan> kolla på broadcasten bra faktiskt
<Richiie> realubot: ok men då fixar jag lite i min crotab bara just på "day of week"
<Richiie> då har jag kört * på några vilket är fel.
<realubot> Richiie: Ett annat alt. är att ange månader, typ:
<realubot> 05 04 5 1,3,5,7,9 0 /path/to/script
<Richiie> dvs jan mars maj juli sep
<realubot> Ja.
<Richiie> =)
<realubot> Skillnaden mellan */2 och det jag skrev är ju att du väljer månader i min rad.
<realubot> När du kör */2 så utgår den väl från vilken månad det är när du kör cronjobet första gången eller något.
<Richiie> yepp i min rad är det mer en rullande process dvs varannan månad
<Richiie> mm så måste det va
<realubot> 1,3,5,7,9,11 måste det ju stå i min rad.
<realubot> Då blir det också varannan månad.
<Richiie> jepp för att allokera hela året
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> "01,31 04,05 1-15 1,6 * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand"
<realubot> "The above example will run /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand at 01 and 31 past the hours of 4:00am and 5:00am on the 1st through the 15th of every January and June."
<realubot> Richiie: Glöm inte sätta exekveringsrättigheter på skriptet.
<realubot> Richiie: Var loggar cron jobs? Hur vet man att skriptet har körts?
<realubot> *loggas
<realubot> Richiie: Jag hade nog satt en 0:a framför minute och hour i ditt exempel så det inte blir något fel där. Det är inte säkert att det behövs men för att vara på den säkra sidan.
<Richiie> realubot: ok men vad skulle 0an ha för funktion innan timma och minute?
<realubot> Richiie: Ingen mer än att fylla ut så minut och hour blir två siffror.
<Kurdistan> intressant det jag länkar påstår batteritiden för linux under arm är bättre än windows
<realubot> Minute och hour kanske måste vara två siffror. Jag vet inte. Men det märker du väl om du kör: crontab -e (eller sudo crontab -e) för då kommer väl crontab att varna för att raden är fel? Eller?
<einand> Kurdistan: stämmer nog
<einand> Kurdistan: linux är energisnålare, när drivrutiner är optimerade
<realubot> Vad är ARM? Är det en processor som använda i Tablets eller vad?
<realubot> I smartphones?
<Richiie> realubot: japp den kmr varna men inga varningar här inte :)
<Richiie> så jag tror de är lungt tbh hehe
<einand> realubot: det är en processor archetektur
<Richiie> men tack för tipsen! de uppskattas
<realubot> einand: Jo. Vad är så speciellt med den då? Liten? Energisnål?
<einand> realubot: typ
<einand> realubot: konkurent till x86 och 64
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_(processorarkitektur)
<realubot> Richiie: np
 * realubot suckar åt att han måste läsa.
<realubot> Ska man behöva göra allt här i världen?
<Kurdistan> einand, verkar så.
<Kurdistan> einand, länken tar upp också att canonical kommer ha videostore
<Kurdistan> det är coolt
<einand> Kurdistan: jo
<Kurdistan> canonical börjar verkligen göra grymma saker
<einand> så dom skall tjäna pengar ju
<einand> mjukvaran gratis, tjänster kostar röv
<Kurdistan> einand, det får dom jätte gärna göra om det gör gott för linux generellt och desktop
<einand> vet inte om det gör det i långa loppet
<einand> själv hade jag velat se något av BeOS
<realubot> Jag tycker det känns lite som att Canonical har börjat kränga saker i Software Center för att deras riktiga affärsmodell inte går ihop. :S
<einand> realubot: "riktiga"?
<einand> realubot: deras affärsmodell är att kränga grejer där
<realubot> einand: Ja, sälja support till företag som använder Ubuntu som operativsystem eller något.
<einand> är väl inte deras affärs strattegi förstås
<andol> Barre: Kan i alla fall försöka. Vad  ovill sig?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Deras affärsmodell är väl inte oss vanliga users utan företag?
<einand> vanliga männkor är deras mål
<einand> dom har ju bara gjort produkter för vanliga personer, inget direkt imponerande enterpice aktigt
<realubot> Jaha. Jag trodde dom siktade in sig på företag med servertjänster, Landscape och allt det där.
<einand> dom har ju inte släppt något hållbart ännu
<realubot> Att Desktop-grejen bara var marknadsföring för att sälja in operativsystemet hos folk och sedan ta betalt av företag.
<einand> så uppfattade inte jag den, jag uppfattat hela tiden som om att dom skall sälja tjänster
<einand> skall av bussen, brb
<realubot> einand: Ok. Jag har noll koll på deras företagsgrejer men jag vet ju att Landscape finns och jag vet ju att dom har snackat mycket om sitt cloud på webbsidan.
<Kurdistan> einand, :) jag råka fumla med internet kabeln
<Kurdistan> skrev du något när jag loggades ut?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han gav dig ett riktigt, riktigt bra tips som du inte kommer att klara dig utan i livet.
<realubot> Synd att du missade det.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han skrev:
<realubot> 13:57 < einand> skall av bussen, brb
<Richiie> realubot: appropå loggfil till crontab
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) muon med senaste betan börjar jag gilla.
<Barre> andol: det löste sig. Det hjälper tydligen att läsa manualen
<Richiie> realubot: du kan ju alltid köra en crontab entry med /path-to-script > /path-to-Logfile
<Kurdistan> speciellt muon-updater
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är det sådana skillnader?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp, synnerligen uppdateringshanteraren
<Richiie> så pekar man den mot en text fil med namnet "script-.log" ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: trevligt i så fall
<Kurdistan> förr så fungerande inte riktigt. nu kan jag ha den aktiverad.
<haffe> Konsten att göra det svårt för sig.
<realubot> Richiie: Jo, men då kan man lika gära lägga in en rad i slutet av skriptet, typ: echo "Script executed. $(date)"
<realubot> Eller något.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: va bra... då kanske du kör kubuntu några dagar till då innan du byter igen... ;)
<einand> så, sitter på nästa buss
<realubot> einand: Vart ska du?
<einand> realubot: hem
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha exakt.
<realubot> einand: Var har du varit då?
<Richiie> einand: Irc på mobilen och du kör 3g uppkoppling? =)
<einand> realubot: om jag är på väg hem, är det logiska svaret "inte hemma"
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P jag har ju xubuntu på stickan. så den finns tillhands.
<einand> Richiie: 3g på laptopen, men nästan rätt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du menar "i fall att"
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det logiska svaret är "borta".
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) exakt.
<realubot> borta är en negation av hemma.
<einand> realubot: bara för jag inte var hemma behöver det inte betyda att jag var borta
<Kurdistan> intresant ubuntu tv verkar fått bättre press än google tv och apple tv
<realubot> einand: Inte om du har två hem nej.
<realubot> Det är true.
<Richiie> Någon som vet några prisvärda schyssta headset måtro?
<realubot> UbuntuTV är intressant.
<realubot> Richiie: Folk brukar ju rekommendera CostaPro eller vad dom heter.
<einand> realubot: för dig var jag borta kanske, men jag själv kan inte vara borta, eftersom jag alltid är med mig själv
<realubot> SÃ¥ heter dom inte...
<realubot> einand: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Richiie: Koss Porta Pro
<realubot> Heter dom. :)
<realubot> Richiie: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=148&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<realubot> Nr 2 i rankingen. Men jag har testat dom och tycker dom är lite för skrangliga för min smak.
<Richiie> realubot: vad tror du om http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/67531-steelseries_steelsound_4h_headset
<einand> Kurdistan: själv är jag intresserad av RasbariPI
<realubot> Richiie: Det beror ju på vad du ska använda härlurarna till. Ska du ha dom framför datorn eller ska du använda dom när du sitter på bussen e.t.c.?
<Richiie> överskattade eller nice,
<Richiie> framför datorn :P
<realubot> Richiie: Hamma hade jag valt ett par heltäckande hörlurar.
<Kurdistan> einand, rasbari är grym.
<Kurdistan> billig och verkar kunna göra bra nytta
<Kurdistan> den kommer nog sälja som smör
<Kurdistan> :) bra för sprida linux
<realubot> Richiie: Jag kan inget om ljud och ännu mindre om hörlurar.
<Richiie> alright
<realubot> Richiie: Jag hade satsat på slutna hörlurar om jag skulle köpa hörlurar att ha framför datorn: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s82486794&o=lokal_rank&cols=#prodlista
<realubot> Richiie: Heltäckande menar jag: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s82486848&o=lokal_rank&cols=#prodlista
<realubot> Fel av mig.
<realubot> Min erfarenhet är att det är en helt annan ljudbild i heltäckande hörlurar. Dom utestänger ju ljud från omgivningen också.
<realubot> Richiie: Dom här kanske: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=800452
<realubot> Säljs ju av många musikaffärer också. Det borde vara ett gott tecken.
<realubot> Cool design. Du ser ut som Hetfield i Metallica när du sitter och kodar.
<Richiie> sheize va dyrt
<Richiie> jag hade tänkt mig Steelsound 4h
<Richiie> de verkar va grymma och bra pris
<Kurdistan> einand, vad tror du om wayland kontra xorg?
<Kurdistan> tror om två år så är btrfs default och wayland kickad ut xorg
<realubot> Richiie: Jag har inte någon åsikt om dom lurarna.
<einand> Kurdistan: om Rasbari är grym eller inte återstår och se, första exemplaret kommer ju från fabriken i veckan
<realubot> Det går ju att få hörlurar för mellan 10 kr och 2 000 kr.
<realubot> Man tycker det borde vara lite skillnad...
<realubot> Rasbari är en multimediadator?
<realubot> Med ARM=
<einand> Kurdistan: jag tror wayland kan bli riktir intressant
<realubot> ?
<einand> realubot: njea, är en ARM dator för 200kr
<Kurdistan> realubot, exakt.
<Kurdistan> einand, tror jag med. go wayland. :)
<einand> realubot: den är snudd på identisk med paddorna från kina, fast utan skärm
<realubot> einand: 200 kr. Det var billigt. :)
<realubot> Då är det bara skärmen som saknas.
<Kurdistan> http://www.boxee.tv/  körs linux.
<einand> den har ju HDMI, så bara plugga in i skärm/tv
<Kurdistan> damn linux kör på många saker man har noll koll på
<realubot> einand: Mm, intressant.
<bittin> Jag kör Linux på min dator och telefon
<realubot> Det är intressant med Linux på inbäddade saker.
<einand> realubot: linux har ju mer eller mindre monopol på embedded
<realubot> Hur bra står sig ARM mot t.ex en i7 då? :(
<realubot> einand: Jo, jag förstår det.
<einand> realubot: beror på vilka egenskapar du är ute efter
<realubot> Svårt att klämma in Windows på inbäddade saker.
<realubot> Vad är det som är så bra och speciellt med ARM då?
<einand> framför allt att den är energisnål
<Kurdistan> realubot, enorma batteritiden/energisnål
<einand> ARM är väl snabbare än i7 om man jämför till effektförbrukningen
<Kurdistan> einand, :) skrev precis. sorry.
<realubot> Ok, så den passar protable devices.
<realubot> That's it, typ.
<bittin> jag har ARM6 på min telefon o tablet
<bittin> och PPC g4 på datorn jag brukar köra
<realubot> Är den bättre på grafik än vanliga processorer?
<realubot> Eller varför används den till multimediadatorer?
<einand> realubot: ingen processor är bra på grafik
<einand> ok, det utrycket var fel av mig
<realubot> bittin: PPC g4? Vad är det för processor?
<einand> realubot: Power PC, den som satt i mac innan dom gick över till intel
<bittin> realubot, IBM PowerPC
<bittin> as einand said
<einand> gösses vad salla säger "som einand skrev, som einand sa" ;)
<bittin> einand, du kan väl dina saker :D
<realubot> Hårdvara är intressant så länge det inte går ner på elektronik-nivå. Jag har alltid tyckt att ellära har varit tråkigt.
<realubot> bittin: Varför har du en sådan då?
<Kurdistan> http://one.laptop.org/   körs också linux :)
<realubot> One Laptop oer Child?
<realubot> *per
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det var det.
<bittin> realubot, för att jag fick en gratis eMac G4
<einand> OLPC gick ju över till Windows, efter MS mutade dom
<Kurdistan> grymt. snart har även tredje världens barn en burk de kan leka med som kör linux.
<bittin> som körde Gentoo, men jag installerade DebianPPC på den
<realubot> bittin: Ok.
<einand> bittin: varför gör du så, Gentoo är 100x bättre
<bittin> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/emac/stats/emac_1.0.html
<bittin> sån
<bittin> einand, hade inte lösenordet till Gentoon och det hade inte han jag fick datorn av heller :p
<bittin> och vill inte köra Gentoo på 1,0ghz / 502mb ram
<realubot> bittin: Använder du CRT-skärmen?
<bittin> realubot, CRT skärmen är datorn
<einand> bittin: du hade nog tjänat mer på det
<bittin> har iofs GentooPPC också
<bittin> men gillar inte Gentoo på klienter
<realubot> Är den inte kass datorn?
<einand> vet inte på så gammal hårdvara, men på moderna maskiner tjänar man rejält på att köra gentoo
<bittin> den är helt okej att irca och surfa på
<realubot> Är den bättre än en netbook?
<realubot> Prollen?
<einand> jag fick en korkade ide, som jag måste prova.
<realubot> Man får en netbook för 2000 kr. Det är helt ok om man behöver en dator för enkla saker.
<realubot> einand: Vad då?
<einand> jag har ju solpaneler för fina dager
<realubot> Ja?
<einand> funderar på att sätta en turbin i stuprören för regninga dagar
<bittin> tror prollen i en netbook är bättre
<einand> bittin: beror vad på vad man lägger definitionen på "bättre"
<bittin> sant
<einand> fast i detta fallet tror jag en netbook är bättre på "allt" eftersom den kan köra ett modernt os
<einand> någon som kodat eller provat DynamoDB
<bittin> einand, jag tycker Debian testing är ganska modernt
<haffe> J0!
<einand> bittin: kan ju knappast köra moderna instruktionsuppsättningar
<bittin> det vetefan
<einand> går ju inte, eftersom det inte existerar
<Kurdistan> vad tycker ni som är musikintresserade (för er som skapar) http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/01/bitwig-professional-music-creation.html ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&p=449460#p449460
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: skrytmåns i din signatur :P
<nikihr> haha
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) haha märkte hur det framgick. får nog ta bort det.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P skrev det i början för jävlas med exton
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och i rött så det verkligen ska lyyyysa :D
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> Philip5, alltid rött. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: varför inte bara peka på nyhterna på ett ställe som hit? https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/news
<Philip5> är ju mer nytt sedan den version som kommer med 11.10
<Kurdistan> Philip5, smart.
<nikihr> någon som kör urxvt och vim?
<einand> nikihr: ja
<nikihr> eller urxvt överhuvudtaget, får inte 256 colors.. kan inte använda vissa vim teman då
<einand> kör inte teman i vim, så vet inte
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ändrat.
<nikihr> einand: kör tput colors i terminalen
<nikihr> einand: har du inte bytt färgschema i vim?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nu är skrytmåns grejen också borta.
<einand> nikihr: nä, varför skulle jag byta färgschema i vim?
<einand> nikihr: sitter inte i det just, men kan sedan
<realubot> einand: Hur mycket el får du av solpanelerna då?
<realubot> einand: Är det idé att ha solpaneler på t.ex. en balkong som stora delar av dagen är i solläge?
<einand> realubot: i sverige är det runt 30-150watt per kvm solpanel
<einand> vad betyder det, när musik är i 3d?
<realubot> 270 kr/månad betalar jag för 100/10. Det tillkommer 69 kr för telefoni + samtalskostnader.
<realubot> einand: Är det inte det där att musiken kommer från oliak högtalare beroende på vad som händer på filmen? Men det är väl det som är surround. :S
<realubot> Vi leker med tanken att man ebart vill surfa med en smartphone. Fungerar det då med ett vanligt mobilt bredbandsabonnemang och SIM-kort?
<kodein> ja
<einand> realubot: nja, det är musik skivor, som det står på numera
<Barre> andol: ping
<einand> realubot: ja
<haffe> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MroBJsi9y6g
<haffe> Jag tror att du skulle gilla den.
<kodein> ja, kanske, men var ska jag hitta 3 timmar?
<haffe> Samma ställe som folk i gemen hittar fakta?
<haffe> :)
<kodein> hmm...
<kodein> jag kanske får ta och köpa boken istället
<kodein> den är inte så dyr på amazon...
<Nafallo> for bocker tar inte mer an tre timmar :-)
<kodein> de går att läsa lite i taget
<haffe> kodein: Jag hade förövrigt ett ahaögonblick.
<kodein> en epifani?
<haffe> Jag tänkte bygga en wlaninloggningslösning baserad på kerberos och iptables med macfiltrering på varje paket.
<haffe> Så upptäckte jag att RADIUS faktiskt är gjort för det här.
<kodein> radius/diameter är gjort för det, ja
<kodein> har själv funderat på att göra nåt sånt, men jag har inte orkat köpa hårdvaran :)
<haffe> kodein: Har du sett routerboard ?
<kodein> nej
<kodein> men det verkar ju lite intressant
<haffe> http://routerboard.com/RB433GL
<haffe> Vi funderade lite på att sätta en sådan i ^ och så köra radius med kerberos över VPN till foo.
<kodein> har de några 5Ghz-grunkor?
<haffe> Du får stoppa i vilket miniPCIkort du vill i den där.
<haffe> Så det borde inte vara något problem.
<kodein> hmm...
<haffe> T.ex. det här kortet http://www.i4wifi.eu/r52n-m-minipci-card-802-11n-atheros-ar9220-2-4-5-ghz-_d1904.html
<kodein> och antenner och låda, förstås
<kodein> man kanske ska fundera lite på det isf.
<haffe> Du gör som du vill.
<kodein> tack
<haffe> Det blir svårt på något annat sätt.
<haffe> Jag ska nog nöja mig med min DIR-600 som jag köpte för 100:-
<kodein> http://www.dustinhome.se/msi-ms-9a19-atom-n270-black/product/5010368226 är lite småintressant annars
<kodein> fast det blir väl mer som hemmaserver
<haffe> Vad jag har förstått så är det inte så många pciwlankort som stödjer MIMO och allt det som krävs för att köra som AP.
<haffe> Fast det går väl alltid att köra med PCI till miniPCIriser.
<andol> Barre: pong
<nikihr> gokväll
<Barre> andol: det var inget =)
<Nafallo> kodein: ehrm. seriost.... n270 som server? :-)
<Nafallo> kodein: du vill kolla pa d-series IIRC
<realubot> Då ska vi se hur det går att slå ihop 4 bilder till en stor bild.
<realubot> med imagemagick.
<Nafallo> realubot: haller du pa att fotomanipulera amelia och bamsefar ?
<kodein> Nafallo: det beror väl för bövelen på vad man har för behov.
<kodein> behoven fläktlöst, tyst, och litet är t.ex. några av mina
<Nafallo> nja... vad har du for behov? 1pkt/s ? :-)
<Nafallo> later som du vill titta pa ARM ;-)
<kodein> jaså
<kodein> om långsamma x86:or duger för cisco bör de duga för mig.
<Nafallo> ehrm,
<Nafallo> gor de?
<Nafallo> de flesta ciscos jag sett har kort ppc eller mips :-)
<kodein> jag tror du överskattar hur mycket data som jag behöver skyffla, hur som helst
<Nafallo> fine. 1pkt/s it is! :-P
<kodein>  /ignore Nafallo
<kodein> oj, mellanslag :(
<kodein> så
<Nafallo> haha
<antii> kodein: han skrattade åt dig!
<kodein> ånej
<kodein> mina stackars känslor
<Nafallo> lol
<antii> kodein: nu igen
<nikihr> antii: !
<realubot> Nafallo: ;)
<Nafallo> nu var det at antii :-)
<kodein> antii: jag har bättre saker för mig än att läsa om vad en idiot tycker och tänker
<antii> kodein: :)
<nikihr> antii: !!!!
<antii> nikihr: !
<nikihr> hej :)
<nikihr> whaaadddup
<einand> vad hete den mjukvaru synte mjukvaran
<einand> timidity
<itmannen> Undrar hur spyless man kan bli ?
<itmannen> Och bara skräp som vanligt på TV
<kodein> det är valfritt att titta
<kodein> man kan läsa strindberg istället, t.ex.
<itmannen> Vem har skrivit att det är ett tvång att titta ?
<kodein> ja, det går bra.
<kodein> verkligen?
<itmannen> Jag har inte ens orkat testa någon annan dist senaste tiden
<kodein> har du provat BSD nån gång?
<kodein> är du bekant med soritesparadoxen?
<itmannen> Undrar när dom stora förändringarna kommer i 12.04. Ännu så länge är det inte så mycket
<Nafallo> strax innan feature freeze normalt sett ;-)
<itmannen> men massor av update
<Nafallo> det sagt, det lar inte bli mycket stora forandringar :-)
<Nafallo> det ar en LTS, sa de kommer forsoka forandra sa lite som mojligt.
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Jo jag vet att det är en LTS
<Nafallo> de brukar andra till att synka fran debian testing istallet for debian unstable till att borja med.
<Nafallo> sa till och med saker i debian kommer vara nyare an ubuntu forutom saker ubuntu packar nya versioner av sjalva, som typ gnome och x :-)
<itmannen> Men tids nog lär jag bli varse
<Nafallo> har de bytt tillbaka till rhytmbox annu?
<itmannen> Men den funkar inte fullt ut just nu
<Nafallo> eller vantar de pa att U1 ska skriva en ny klient for U1MS i gtk3? :-)
<itmannen> U1 ?
<Nafallo> Ubuntu One
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Bättre om du skriver rätt på en gång så man förstår
<Nafallo> u1 ar en valdigt vedertagen forkortning vid det har laget
<Nafallo> samma sak med u1ms for Ubuntu One Music Store
<itmannen> Ok. Hos er i branchen kanska. men det finns fler än er här
<Nafallo> *shrugs* hittils har det verkar vara "folk som kor ubuntu" som gemesam namnare, men sure :-)
<Nafallo> s/verkar/verkat/
<Nafallo> https://one.ubuntu.com/ ← alltsa, kolla pa deras logo bara :-P
<itmannen> Jag tycker det är att svänga sig med förkortningar i onödan då detta inte ska vara ett klubb enbart för "experter"
<realubot> Nafallo: montage -geometry 1200x1200\>+5+5 -shadow bamsefar.jpg amelia.jpg porn.jpg
<realubot> Imagemagick is the shit.
<Nafallo> o_O
<realubot> Jag har installerat 10.04 på ett par datorer åt folk. Det ska bli intressant att se deras reaktion på Unity.
<Nafallo> heh
<realubot> Jag håller mig till LTS när det gäller Ubuntu på andras datorer.
<Nafallo> jag har hort att unity i precise ar ljusar battre an i 11.10 :-)
<CasperN> vad tycker nytt folk om unity?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nja. Hur då?
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen aning, bara kommentarer om unity 5 pa senaste konferansen.
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<itmannen> Men jag får väl skylla mig själv som är gammal och dum och inte fattar alla moderna IT-uttryck
<einand> itmannen: måste vara skönt att google finns då när man är så gammal och dum.
<Nafallo> itmannen: hur som. nu vet du :-)
<Nafallo> hrm
<itmannen> Jasså. Den berömda mobbklubben i Ubuntu-se har vaknat
<Nafallo> undrar om unity har nagon stabil ppa
<realubot> Nafallo: När kommer UbuntuTV i stabil version då?
<realubot> Är något datum satt?
<itmannen> Gör som mobbaren einand skriver. Googla
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen aning
<CasperN> mobbklubb? det varju du själv som skrev det
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> itmannen: ar det mycket saker trasigt i precise for dig?
<einand> bara att jag andas verkar alltid reta upp _någon_ här
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Nä i den går det som tåget
<Whiskey> einand :D
<itmannen> einand,  Tag lärdom
<einand> mobbklubb, för mig förutsätter det flera medlemmar
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag har iaf inte skickat ut någon inbjudan, eller fått någon.
<Whiskey> va pratar ni om :D
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Nästan för bra :)
<Nafallo> Whiskey: hemliga klubbar :-)
<Nafallo> itmannen: ey! don't jinx it ;-)
<realubot> Imagemagick är en hel vetenskap men har helt klart många funktioner.
<einand> Whiskey: så som jag uppfattar itmannen utryck, så är jag medlem i en klubb som går ut på att mobba honom
<Whiskey> åfan
<Nafallo> tror jag ska prata med mvo om hur bra apt-btrfs-snapshot ar pa att aterstalla fran dist-upgrades innan jag testar :-P
<Whiskey> aaaa svårt de där einand :)
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Och det betyder ? :)
<einand> Whiskey: fast vet inte, tror jag missuppfattade allt bara. Han referea nog inte ens till mig
<Whiskey> Folk har svårt o insee att de inte är populära o då blir det heltplötsligt mobbning :D
<Whiskey> hehe _D
<Whiskey> hmmm
<realubot> Jag gillar itmannen.
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag kor ett alternativt filsystem pa min netbook, och utvecklaren med irc namnet mvo har skrivit en plugin till apt som gor att man ska kunna ga tillbaka i tiden med sina paketuppgraderingar om nagot gar fel. inkl. uppgraderingar till nya releaser som ska ga att ga tillbaka fran.
<itmannen> Vem bryr sig om att man är populär eller inte ? Huvudsaken man är sig själv
<einand> Nafallo: vilket filsystem kör du?
<realubot> better file system = btrfs
<itmannen> Nafallo,  NÃ¥got i stil med remastersys ?
<Nafallo> heh. realubot hanger med han :-)
<Nafallo> itmannen: har ingen aning om vad det ar.
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Du är nog en av dom få
 * Nafallo googlar
<realubot> Time Machine kanske i Mac?
<Whiskey> så man borde tänka :D'
<Nafallo> itmannen: nope. det har ar pa filsystemsniva.
<Nafallo> itmannen: anvander snapshots typ.
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Ok. LÃ¥ter intressant
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag skulle inte rekommendera btrfs annu dock.
<Nafallo> it	det har inte ens fsck annu :-P
<Nafallo> meh. failtab
<Nafallo> dock tror det att det har en fsck, vilket har gjort att jag slagit av fsck i fstab :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Är det på test ännu ?
<Nafallo> trottnade pa att det tog manga minutor att boota systemet :-P
<Nafallo> itmannen: ja
<Nafallo> och langt ifran fardigt :-)
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<realubot> B-tree file system.
<Nafallo> massa kernelprocesser som ater processor vanligt ofta :-)
<Nafallo> valdigt, inte vanligt.
<realubot> Är det han? https://lwn.net/Articles/417617/
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Det ante mig att det var det du menade :)
<Nafallo> ovanligt ofta ;-)
<itmannen> Men även om ni kommer att lida så måste jag kräla iväg till sovplatsen igen. Ha de gott i cyber
<Barre> *gäääsp*
<Nafallo> bah. nar jag var ung kunde jag sova var som helst!
<realubot> Kul att du tittade in itmannen. Krya på dig.
 * Barre tar över ansvaret att gäspa i kanalen från amelia 
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack. Vi hörs
<realubot> Var är amelia? Jag har inte sett henne på länge här?
<Nafallo> amelia: var ar du? :-)
<Nafallo> amelia: realubot saknar dig.
<einand> oj, det kommer ju få henna att rusa till kanalen ;)
<Nafallo> einand: det var tanken ;-)
<Whiskey> ;P
<Barre> börjar snart ta detta personligt...
<Barre> så snart jag har tid och loggar in på IRC så tystnar kanalen... :P
<Whiskey> va
<delhage> Barre: morrn
<Barre> delhage: yo!
<haffe> *gäsp*
<realubot> Nafallo: Nautilus är för långsamt. Fixa!
<dataviruset> Undrar vad Linus Torvalds kör för Linuxdistribution :)
<CasperN> skulle gissa på LFS :P
<delhage> han kör fedora
<Whiskey> Fedora är bra
<Whiskey> men nyaste får jag fan inte in på WMVare :/
<delhage> shame on vmware
<Barre> använd KVM istället, där fungerar Fedora utmärkt
<Whiskey> den typ ger error på 95% av installationen
<Whiskey> KVM?
<Barre> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<Barre> ligger i stdn kernel
<Whiskey> 	 if {$work!="-" && $gnCheck!=""} {putlog "2: $work"}
<Whiskey> 	 putlog "I was here"
<Whiskey> lol
<Whiskey> ganska imponerande <--- http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<Whiskey> wtf
<Nafallo> realubot: queue?
<Nafallo> realubot: s/ue//
<Barre> ubuntu 10.04, (uppgraderad från tidigare versioner). Flash bara krashar (non-free), vad göra?
<Philip5> Barre: vilken version av flash är det du får då?
<Philip5> Barre: får du Flash 11.1 r102?
<Barre> Philip5: hur ser jag det?
<Philip5> om du kör firefox kan du ju kolla i plugins settings
<Barre> Philip5: sitter i terminalen... kan testa att ssha med X då rå.. eller går det att se från cli?
<Philip5> hmm
<Philip5> om det är ett paket som installeras kanske du kan kolla paketversionen
<Barre> jag fick fram det, 11.01.102
<Barre> elelr 11.1.102
<Barre> jag provade att köra "purge" på allt vad flash heter och installera om det, farsan får prova när hag kommer hem och se om det hjälpte..
<Philip5> verkar du vara typ senaste iaf
<Whiskey> va fan är umeå grabben ikväll
<andol> Barre: Så dagens lärdom är att jag i framtiden vill vänta lite med att svara på dina frågor, så slipper jag helt? :)
<Barre> andol: det är helt korrekt... =)
<Barre> hade lite problem med en execute som kördes hela tiden, men kom på hur jag skulle göra för att få den att köras enbart vid förändring..
<andol> tupp
<Barre> jag är dock lite förbannad på mig själv för att jag inte börjat med puppet tidigare...
<andol> Tja, fördelen med att ha väntat är ju att puppet, best practices, etc, har hunnit falla bättre på plats.
<Barre> jo, men snatan vad mycket dubbelarbete jag gjort tidigare, onödigt mycket dokumentation och "steg-för-steg" texter..
<andol> iofs
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tycker att Nautilus är för långsamt. Det är segt när man startar upp det.
<Nafallo> realubot: vad ska jag gora at det? kop din egen SSD :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du jobbar på Canonical. Du får köpa en dator till mig som kompensation för att Nautilus är så segt.
<realubot> med supersnabb solid state drive.
<andol> Nafallo: Jag skulle kunna tänka mig en sådan här http://www.dustinhome.se/ocz-revodrive-x2-pci-e-x4-ssd-240gb/product/5010544117 :)
<bamsefar> andol: Jag är klart sugen på sådana.
<bamsefar> Fast den större varianten.
 * Nafallo funderade pa nagot liknande revodrive forrut :-)
<bamsefar> http://www.dustin.se/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-pci-e-x4-ssd-480gb/product/5010600888?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa <-- Ett par sådana + 10GbE. :)
<andol> bamsefar: För att lösa faktisk jobbnytta, eller mest därföratt?
<CasperN> har det hänt något kul med nautilus i.o.m gnome 3?
<CasperN> eller är det som det var innan?
<bamsefar> andol: Lösa jobbnytta så klart.
<bamsefar> andol: Det jag gör på dagarna är att kräka data från disk ut på internet.
<andol> Sant
<bamsefar> Men just nu behövs det inte.
<bamsefar> Men det är en bra grej.
<laura__> om
<laura__> jag skapar en usb-disk grej för att installera med
<laura__> måste disken formateras, har en 250gb disk
<laura__> med bilder osv.
<laura__> mvh
<realubot> Va?
 * realubot inte förstå laura.
<laura__> se inte så efterbliven ut realubot
<laura__> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2174/2225060268_47b9dcf90d.jpg
<laura__> såg du ut sådär när du svarade mig?
<realubot> laura__: Nej. Så set jag ut jämnt.
<realubot> *ser
 * laura__ vet
<laura__> blicken är död, endast ett troll bor i de ögonen
<realubot> Vad är problemet då din gamla windowspundare?
 * laura__ laddar en sil windows
<laura__> nej, jag har en usb disk
<laura__> 250 gb typ
<laura__> med massa bildear
<laura__> en partition
<realubot> Ja
<laura__> kan jag lägga installgrejen där?
<realubot> So what?
<laura__> och boota med
<laura__> eller?
<laura__> dont mess with me
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> När du bootar från USB så sparkar BIOS igång USB-enheten och jag antar att den då sparkar igång på ett speciellt ställe på disken? Typ i början?
<realubot> Och då krävs det väl att den hittar det den ska där för att den ska boota?
<laura__> jaja, får testa med unetbootin och debian och en mindre usbdisk
<laura__> jag har två gb ram om någon vill ha
<laura__> äldre ram minnen till en p4a
<laura__> misstänker jag
<realubot> laura__: Det är en intressant fråga.
<realubot> Man tycker att det borde gå...
<realubot> Det går om du har Grub på datorn i.a.f.
<realubot> Men du har väl Winblows?
<laura__> ja
<laura__> men jag har grub
<laura__> och lilo
<laura__> och windows
<laura__> och linux
<realubot> Lilo?
<laura__> haxxor stuff
<realubot> Kommer du inte i Grub när du startar datorn?
<laura__> jo, delvis
<laura__> blandannat
<realubot> Om du gör så här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Using_an_internal_hard_drive
<realubot> Men lägger det på den externa hårddisken istället.
<laura__> innebär LTS att det har stöd fram till 2012
<laura__> 10.04
<laura__> och då med drivrutiner osv
<realubot> Säkerhetsuppdateringar framförallt. Jag vet inte hur det är med drivrutiner.
<realubot> laura__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<laura__> i c
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<laura__> kommer 10.04 funka på min dator?
<laura__> datorn är ju nyare än 10.04
<laura__> grejorna
<realubot> laura__: 2013.
<realubot> 2013-04 eller något slutar supporten på 10.04.
<realubot> laura__: Med uppdateringar så borde det ju fungera? Ev. så får du installera backports.
<realubot> laura__: "When Ubuntu releases a new version of its OS every 6 months, that release is largely frozen in time. While the software that is part of that release will get bug fixes and security patches, new major releases of software and the new features that come with them will not be available.
<realubot> That’s where Ubuntu Backports comes in. Backports offers a way to selectively provide newer versions of software for older Ubuntu releases. Most commonly, the Backports team will provide new versions of standalone applications which can be safely updated without impacting the rest of the system. "
 * realubot skrattar åt x_links löjliga dans.
<laura__> realubot, nej men seriöst, hur skulle du beskriva dig i teknad form
<realubot> lurk: Öh. Hur så?
<realubot> lurk: Äsch. Fel.
<madbear> einand: där?
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-14
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjena
<Coffe> HeMan:  ping
<HeMan> Coffe: pong
<larsemil> jag blir helt galen
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag kom på de
<Coffe> HeMan:  så du pongade för sent
<larsemil> jag får inte httrack att mirrora hela http://bjurs.cmsvr.net
<larsemil> den tar bara förstasidan
<HeMan> Coffe: ah
<HeMan> Spring! En galen mas i kanalen!
<Coffe> det var  det om | tee.  kan göra ett test idag.. bäst vore om scriptet i sig själv kunde starta det.
<Coffe> HeMan:  är inte larsemil alltid lite galen ? därför han är så söt ?
<HeMan> Coffe: galet söt kanske?
<Coffe> HeMan:  precis
<HeMan> jag sa iofs inte åt vilket håll man skulle springa, det kan vara så att man hamnar i bjurs
<Coffe> HeMan:  hade du något tips på hur man har in file tee loggning  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: om det är inne i scriptet kan du ju göra en exec 2>mystderr
<Coffe> HeMan:  juag vill inte bara ha error loggning .. utan allt ..  då detta skript är skrivet utan någon form av loggning innan
<larsemil> sluta jiddra nu hjälp mig mirrora hemsidan. :D
<HeMan> Coffe: exec > mystdout
<Coffe> HeMan:  ok.. ska testa
<HeMan> larsemil: du är så söt när du är arg!
<HeMan> :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  går det även att få den att visa det ?  inte bara logga det ut
<HeMan> Coffe: det blir besvärligare
<HeMan> Coffe: enklast är nog om du gör en wrapper och kör tee
<Coffe> HeMan:  verkar allt så
<Coffe> HeMan:  tack
<SpaceCat5> Vadå "Til Mutter på Tuppen"?! Vad menar han egentligen med den titeln?
<SpaceCat5> Vem eller vad är Til Mutter?
<SpaceCat5> Och hur kan han sitta på en tupp?
<Rullish> SpaceCat5, Tuppen var en krog
<SpaceCat5> Vem är Til Mutter?
<Rullish> Antar att det var slang ord för Mor då det är lånat från Tyskans Mutter
<SpaceCat5> Det är en sång av Kårnleis Vresvik.
<SpaceCat5> (Felstavat namn.)
<Rullish> Fast du får ju tänka att det är Bellman som skrev den och de hade nog lite annorlunda språkbruk på sent 1700 tal :)
<SpaceCat5> *1700-tal
<SpaceCat5> Ja, jag misstänkte att han inte gjort sången själv.
<SpaceCat5> Han verkar ju ha stulit varenda en.
<larsemil>  /J #modoboa
<larsemil> oj
<SpaceCat5> Til Mutter på Tuppen...
<SpaceCat5> Jag blir galen på den titeln.
<SpaceCat5> Jag tänker mig att en tjock gubbe sätter sig på en tupp och rider på ryggen samtidigt som han skruvar i muttrar.
<SpaceCat5> Eller reser till Mutter-landet.
<SpaceCat5> Jag förstår verkligen inte att det finns folk som går igenom hela proceduren att betala pengar och registrera sig och sedan logga in för att läsa artiklar på "nättidningar" som tar betalt för innehållet. Jag förstår det verkligen inte.
<SpaceCat5> Det *kan* inte finnas fler än ett par udda typer där ute som faktiskt gör detta, ens för de största...
<Coffe> HeMan:   tar den tee med errors ?
<spixx> Ello!
<spixx> Snabb fråga, det skall finnas någon enterprise liknande lösning för audit av system som kör aide eller dylikt
<spixx> Ska bygga på ett öppet projekt i stil med Redhat, någon som kan namnet :?!
<SpaceCat5> Fattade inte ett jota av din fråga.
<Barre> då är min vilda gissning att du inte är den personen som skall svara på frågan =)   (fyi: jag fattade inte heller något, men det gäller i.o.f.s väldigt mycket saker)
<SpaceCat5> :|
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<HeMan> spixx: FreeIPA?
<m3th4n0l> Tja
<m3th4n0l> jag tänkte fårga om de är ngn som vet ifall det finns ett alternativ till http://www.ultimatedeployment.org/index.html
<m3th4n0l> om man vill köra det fysiskt på en maskin? alternativt om de finns något alternativ, de jag initialt vill göra är att sätta upp en PXE server som har stöd för att boota Win7 Iso över nätverket
<m3th4n0l> nån som vet en sådan lösning?
<HeMan> m3th4n0l: "vanlig" pxe-boot?
<m3th4n0l> HeMan du tänker typ Orchestra ?
<m3th4n0l> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/10/getting-started-with-ubuntu-orchestra.html
<m3th4n0l> ?
<HeMan> m3th4n0l: dhcp-server, tftp-server och någon pxebootloader typ pxelinux eller ipxe
<m3th4n0l> tackar
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-15
<K350> vad menas med "redirectign file desciptors" ?
<johanbr> K350: att ändra så att en filpekare pekar nån annanstans
<johanbr> att lägga till ">/dev/null" i slutet på ett kommando är ett exempel på det
<K350> johanbr: Ah, jag förstår. Försöker plugga in mig på mkfifo :-)
 * realubot kontrollerar kvalitén på gårdagens Live-skivor.
<realubot> Mm, inte så illa.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjena
<HakanS> God morgon
<Barre> Morrn
<Barre> vad heter det där norska bolaget som kan rädda data från totalt krashade/formaterade diskar?
<bamsefar> Ibas
<Barre> så var det ja
<Barre> !kaka| bamsefar
<ubot2`> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: När ska vi luncha?
<Barre> bamsefar: ja säg det :)
<Barre> ibas verkar blitt uppköpta av kroll-ontrack
<bamsefar> Barre: Det öppnar ett 50-tals burgarställe här i februari.
<bamsefar> Kanske kan intressera herrn.
<bamsefar> Barre: Det låter tyskt.
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut, gött med riktig milk-shake
<bamsefar> Barre: Då säger vi så, de kommer tydligen ha lunchbuffé också.
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> åååh, buffe, det är min favoriträtt! får jag följa med?
<Barre> HeMan: hahahah... buffe är din favoriträtt, är då bacon din favoritsallad?  =)
<HeMan> Barre: jag gillar alla typer av sallader, biffsallad, korvsallad, oxfilésallad
<Barre> HeMan: mmm
<HeMan> Barre: hur blev din sous vides?
<Barre> HeMan: jag har gjort många olika rätter, om det är revbenen du tänker på så tror jag att jag tog ur dem 3-6timmar för tidigt...
<HeMan> Barre: det var någon när du höll på med is för att få rätt temp
<HeMan> Barre: jag har förresten en idé hur man kan få högre noggrannhet på temperaturen på ugnen
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska bara få tid att realisera den
<Barre> HeMan: aahh.. det var karrén, den blev GRYM!
<HeMan> Barre: kool!
<HeMan> Barre: kör du "riktig" vakuum eller bara restaurangplast?
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.netonnet.se/art/hem-och-hushall/matberedning/vakuumfrpackning/obhnordica-vacuumsealersteel7951/175237.6984/
<HeMan> Barre: den var ju smidig!
<Barre> HeMan: jo, men det blir inte lika bra vacum som i en kammarförseglare.. (direktöversatt från chamber sealer), men en sån är för dyr :/
<HeMan> Barre: antar att det är sådana jag sett, dom är lite klumpigare va?
<Barre> HeMan: mm.. en sådan här vill jag ha =) (om jag hade större kök) http://vacuumpacker.en.made-in-china.com/product/XnJQojUvYmyI/China-Chamber-Sealer.html
<Barre> eller typ sådan, inte exakt kanske
<HeMan> Barre: fick tips att köra med vakuumföpackad svensk skinka eller lax
<HeMan> Barre: men våran ugn är lite för oexakt tror jag
<HeMan> Barre: så då uppfann jag en "rattvridare" med termometer
<HeMan> Barre: ska bara bygga den
<Barre> HeMan: lycka till =)
<hplc> försöker trixa med shell scipting, men går så där
<hplc> när jag får output från cat, så vill jag att andra raden ska vara ett villkor: "om $ord hittas så skriv output A på skärmen, annars skriv output B på skärmen, slut"
<hplc> att det blir IF $ord THEN echo A ELSE echo B FI, fattar jag
<hplc> men om $ord kan finnas i versaler, gemener eller blandad form?, hur hur man då?
<HeMan> hplc: gör om till enbart stora bokstäver tillfälligt, $(echo $ord | tr '[a-z]' '[A-Z]')
<hplc> HeMan, skönt, trodde jag skulle bli tvungen att krångla till det med obegripligheter som sed eller awk ett tag :)
<andol> hplc: Hur gör själva testet ifall $ord finns i $stycke? Gör du det med grep så kan du alltid slänga på flaggan -i (--ignore-case)
<hplc> andol, ja det är ju sant
<hplc> var inne på grep men glöde case sensitive
<hplc> glömde*
<hplc> försöker ändra ett "install . s h" script, om svaret är ubuntu ska loggningen ske till /var/log/syslog, annars till /var/log/messages
<hplc> en cat /etc/lsb* ger ju svaret, och svaret kommer direkt efter strängen DISTRIB_ID
<hplc> eftersom ubuntu inte har messgaes kan en del install . s h script ställa till det
<Barre> hplc: kanske skall titta på kommandot logger
<Barre> hmm.. installerar ubuntu från desktopskivan för första gången på säker 5 år, det har hänt en del..
<hplc> fattar inte logger......försöker fånga upp det som kommer direkt efter DISTRIB_ID och skriva ut "OS is: " men nu får jag med allt före = tecknet med
<Barre> hplc: hur gör du vadå? =)   klistra in den delen av scriptet som inte fungerar på pastebin eller nått
<hplc> mm fast det är bara 2 små rader, men gjorde en paste
<Barre> länken till pasten då?
<hplc> pastebin.com/vQVV6zjB
<hplc> och det som skrivs ut av "OS is: " ska avgöra om loggning sker till messages eller till syslog, debian och Ubuntu är inte lika där
<hplc> måste vila ett tag börjar känna mig trött
<Barre> hplc: nej, och debian har inte /etc/lsb_release heller.. bättre att använda kommandot lsb_release -i   istället
<Barre> hplc: samt att använda kommandot logger istället för att hårdkoda in sökvägen till syslog eller messeges.
<Barre> hplc: exempel http://pastebin.com/3Wiu643N
<andol> hplc: Utöver att jag håller med Barre om att du hellre vill använda logger, varifrån har du fått för dig att Ubuntu använder /var/log/messages? Har eventuellt för mig att Röd-hattiga system sysloggar till den filen, men Ubuntu gör det i alla fall inte som default.
 * Barre tar sina första stapplande steg i unity
<HeMan> justja, jag installerade ju awesome, jag borde testa det!
<andol> Barre: Känns bra, dåligt?
<Barre> andol: annorlunda, måste köra ett tag för att säga bu eller bä. Håller på att uppdatera os och fixar korrekt gfx-driver, så enbart terminalen än så länge
<Barre> men det är väl inte den rappaste DE jag lekt med..... *dumtidumtidum*....
<Barre> kanske är orättvist att jämföra med lxde samt med ob utan DE
<gaisten> någon här som kör gnome-shell 3.4.1 ?
<maxjezy> finns det någon distro som tar emot förslag till wallpapers?
<Coffe> gaisten:  tror det är den versionen jag har
<gaisten> Coffe: ok, fick problem med flash spelaren igår efter en uppdatering
<gaisten> bara i gnome-shell dessutom...
<Coffe> gaisten:  inget jag har märkt något av än
<gaisten> ok, skulle du kunna testa å resiza ett popout fönster?
<gaisten> å se om du får samma lagg som jag
<gaisten> Coffe: har du lust? :)
<gaisten> http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/Merlini
<Coffe> gaisten:  enkalste sätta att kolla vilken version man kör ?
<gaisten> tryck popout video
<gaisten> gnome-shell --version
<gaisten> försök resiza popout fönstret
<Coffe> no can do ..    sitter på jobb datorn
<gaisten> aha, asch då :)
<Coffe> GNOME Shell 3.6.2
<gaisten> allright
<gaisten> var bara 4 nya paket som uppdaterades igår, ska revera dom och testa
<angs> is there any law in sweden that you need to pay tax if you have a TV in your apartment?
<gaisten> angs: yap
<gaisten> radio and tv fee
<Barre> angs: yes, infact you have to pay if you have any device capable of reciving the the TV signal, it doesn't have to be a TV
<angs> what if I watch tv through the internet
<angs> it should be free then, right?
<Barre> angs: the fee is based on houshold, not per device...
<angs> and the tax is around 2k SEK, right?
<Barre> angs: as long as you don't have a TV reciver in your computer yoou are home-free (for now, they are about to change the way the TV fee is calculated). Today it's not a tax, it's a fee. But they are thinking about changing this to a tax and then it will probably be based on your anual income (i'm guessing here)
<Barre> angs: yes, the fee is just above 2KSEK (2076 SEK)
<angs> Barre: thank you for the information
<angs> it is a weird application
<Barre> andol: lite förvånad blir jag när jag kommer in i desktop utan lösenord efter att datorn satts i hibernate.. det suger ju mammutstock
<Barre> angs: the reason to finance the public TV through a fee instead of a tax was initially done because "we" didn't want the public TV and the news coverage to be politicly dependant. I'm not sure if I like that or not :)
 * Barre går och äter
<angs> Barre: I understand there should be a reason. but they already earn money from commercials
<angs> bon apetit
<angs> thank you again
<maxjezy> anledningen till att tv är avgiftsbelagt och styrt av staten är för att kontrollera informationsflödet
<maxjezy> och på så vis programmera sina människor
<maxjezy> hur svårt är det, om ens, går det att starta en egen tv kanal?
<maxjezy> man måste ju vara helt blind och ganska dum om man ens går på alla förklaringar för varför licens för tv och radio existerar och varför man måste betala den.
<einand> nu bråkar vi med kungsabacka kommun https://www.facebook.com/kungsbackakommun/posts/319238248176756
<andol> Barre: Illa, men borde ju om inte annat finnas lämplig inställning någonstans där det kan ordnas?
<Barre> andol: mm.. hittar dock inte dessa (ännu)
<andol> Barre: LÃ¥t mig se vad man laptop tycker...
<andol> Barre: Ljusstyrka och låsning?
<andol> Barre: "Kräv mitt lösenord vid uppvakning från vänteläge."
<andol> Kan eventuellt vara så att du behöver installera Emacs för att den inställningen ska fungera :-)
<Barre> andol: hahaha....
<Peyam1> ngn som kan Java här?
<Peyam1> gör för fan en SL fake biljett app.
<Peyam1> den man kör med idag går snart ut
<andol> Peyam1: Alternativt så köper du icke-fake biljetter?
<Peyam1> orka
<Peyam1> så Svenskt!
<Peyam1> -.-
<niklas> Peyam1: Skaffa ett jobb som betalar ;)
 * hplc har vaknat
<hplc> andol, ja givetvis, det är ju det jag säger, problemet är att ubuntu inte har /var/log/messages till skillnad från andra dists
<hplc> andol, eller rörde jag till det innan? kanske råkade skriva tvärtom?
<Peyam1> orka jobba
<Peyam1> jag e studerande
<andol> hplc: Jo, fast jämför du Debians och Ubuntus default så ser du att de loggar samma till /var/log/syslog, medans det Debian även skriver till /var/log/messages bara är en delmängd utav det som skrivs till /var/log/syslog.
<hplc> andol, så messages är ett undantag? och syslog är mer ett "säkert kort" när man ska hänvisa till default log i ett install . s h ?
<andol> hplc: Inte riktigt säker på vad du menar med att messages skulle vara ett undantag. Däremot så jo, /var/log/syslog är ett mer säkert kort, även om information om inloggning ,etc (auth, authpriv) enbart skrivs till /var/log/auth.log
<hplc> andol, iptables loggning
<andol> Jo, det borde vara kern, vilket torde vara inkluderas även i /var/log/syslog
<andol> Hursom, relevant konfiguration finns för Debian i /etc/rsyslog.conf samt för Ubuntu i /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<_Trullo> http://imgur.com/Xz5qQ
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kaos i kosmos, del 1" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. Lorenz, Turing, Mandelbrot och dom andra. Ovanligt pedagogiskt och vackert om ett fachinerande ämne. (repris ons, lör, sön)
<hplc> vad handlade trullos paste om? kan inte se den
<_Trullo> bara en bild på katten
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn här?
<realubot> Peyam: Ja?
<Peyam> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<realubot> !ask | Peyam
<ubot2`> Peyam: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Peyam> hur fan löser ka den hjä'r
<Peyam> -.-
<HeMan> Peyam: vad försöker du starta? kör du en 32 eller 64-bitats version av Ubuntu?
<Peyam> 64
<Peyam> när jag slår apt-get install libstdc++
<Peyam> får ja den här
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/z37mEDRJ
<Peyam> samma när jag kör remove
<Peyam> den här är från när ja körde remove
<HeMan> prova apt-get install lib64stdc++6
<HeMan> eller nej förreseten
<HeMan> kör apt-get install http://pastebin.com/z37mEDRJ
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> apt-get install libstdc++6 skulle det ju stå
<HeMan> vad är det du försöker starta?
<Peyam> emulator
<Peyam> android
<HeMan> är den 32 eller 64-bitars?
<Peyam> 64
<Peyam> ja kör xubuntu 64 iaf
<Peyam> jag vill göra en android app så Sverige ska gilla Kurder som mig
<HeMan> men är emulatorn 32 eller 64-bitars?
<Peyam> bra fråga
<Peyam> hur vet jag det
<HeMan> kör file <emulatorn>
<David-A> Peyam: din paste avslutas med felmedd "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". Kolla vad du har "held" och vad som är "broken".
<Peyam> HeMan: i terminalen?
<HeMan> jo
<Peyam> David-A: ja. jag vette fan vf
<Peyam> file <emulatorn>
<Peyam> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<realubot> Peyam: Det finns garanterat inte en sådan app i dag.
<realubot> Så du uppfinner garanterat inte hjulet två ggr.
<HeMan> Peyam: <emulatorn> är ju binären
<realubot> *hjulet igen.
<Peyam> HeMan:  va gör ja nu då?
<HeMan> Peyam: typ file /bin/ls
<Peyam> realubot: JA men jag e ingenjör. Svenska måste gila mig
<Peyam> /bin/ls: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x92882f718166387623e8fe46548f2e0abb27af79, stripped
<realubot> Peyam: Ingenjörer står inte högt i kurs i Sverige. Titta bara på lönerna jämfört med andra länder.
<Peyam> realubot: vem bryr sig. Jag klarade en kurs den här termineb
<Peyam> av 5
<realubot> Peyam: I Sverige gillar vi personer som har vunnit Idol.
<Peyam> hahaha
<HeMan> Peyam: jo men du ska ju skriva din emulators binär efter fiile
<realubot> Peyam: Eller varit med i Big Brother.
<HeMan> Peyam: typ file /home/peyam/minfinaemulator eller vad den nu kan heta
<Peyam> HeMan:  Jag fatta rinte hur jag skriver en binär gre
<HeMan> Peyam: vad skriver du när du ska starta emulatorn?
<Peyam> har aldrig jobbat med emulatorer
<Peyam> ju i windows kör jag xbox emulator
<realubot> Peyam: 1/5 kurser? Det börjar kanske bli dags att satsa på en karrär som B-kändis?
<Peyam> realubot: ja men jag gick inte på ngn av dem hahah
<realubot> Peyam: Seriöst så är ingenjörsstudier ingen lek.
<HeMan> Peyam: vad skriver du för att få felmeddelandet "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<Peyam> jag har tre terminer kvar
<Peyam> när jag gör den hör HeMan
<Peyam> vänta
<realubot> Peyam: Om du misslyckas med dina ingenjörsstudier så kan du alltid satsa på något mindre svårt, typ lärare, socionom, socialfall eller något.
<Peyam> när jag försöker starta en AVD i android SDK
<Peyam> realubot: tror ej jag misslyckas...
<Peyam> jag har fina betyg fast jag vill ta det lugnt nu när det e master
<HeMan> Peyam: och vad skriver du när du för söker starta en AVD i android SDK?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är bra.
<Peyam> du  trycker på Starta
<Peyam> vänta
<HeMan> umm
<Peyam> ska visa dej på en youtube klipp
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da1jlmwuW_w
<Peyam> kolla första tre minuterna
<Peyam> nej nej
<Peyam> inte den
<Peyam> eller vänta
<Peyam> jag kan ju programmera i windows
<Peyam> va dum jag e
<Peyam> jag har ju båda
<HeMan> shit vad krångligt att göra det sådär!
<Peyam> har suttit i två timmar med den så
<Peyam> ska sova snart o imorn måste ja vakna tidigt för o hjälpa sverige med välfärd
<HeMan> jag går bara in i ~/proj/android-sdk-linux och startar tools/android
<HeMan> min tools/emulator verkar för övrigt vara 32-bitars
<Peyam> kan du android
<Peyam> du borde göra en fake sms app
<Peyam> sl sms
<HeMan> beror på vilken del av android
<HeMan> nej, har inte gjort appar än
<HeMan> har funderat på att kompilera upp android för mina mobiler
<HeMan> mest bara för att
<Peyam> gör en sms app
<Peyam> så du kan åka gratid
<Peyam> är det lätt o få ligg på kryssning
<Peyam> ?
<HeMan> jag har råd att betala
<HeMan> ...för att åka tåg
<HeMan> betalar inte för ligg dock
<Peyam> vill ej betala
<Peyam> onödigt
<Peyam> när ja kan fuska
<HeMan> för mig är det intressantare att bygga android än att åka gratis
<HeMan> dvs bygga hela os'et för telefonen än att skapa en app
<Peyam> du är tråkig
<HeMan> men grym på linux vilket ger mig ett bra jobb med vettig lön
<Peyam> ge linux bra jobb?
<HeMan> så jag åker i praktiken gratis då företaget betalar för mig
<Peyam> det e bra
<Peyam> fan jag glömde pluga
<Peyam> ähh ja gör det imorn
<realubot> Peyam: Det är lätt att få könssjukdomar i.a.f.
<realubot> Peyam: Linux ger inga jobb. Pengarna ligger i Microsofts produkter.
<realubot> HeMan: Hur mycket tjänar du på ditt linuxknegande?
<HeMan> som linux-konsult kan man ta 1000 kr/h beroende på kund
<realubot> HeMan: Vi snacka cash här.
<realubot> Pure cash, svenska pecetas.
<HeMan> realubot: jag har bytt valuta, kör bara bitcoin nu
<HeMan> realubot: bättre hållbarhet än guld
<realubot> HeMan: Varför då?
<realubot> Du med mig skämta.
<HeMan> lite
<HeMan> det är så få matvarubutiker som tar bitcoin
<realubot> Du kan väl inte använda bitcoin till något vettigt?
<realubot> Jag menar det.
<HeMan> man kan köpa lite kläder och dylikt
<realubot> Bitcoin är värt lika mycket som monopolpengar för en vanlig butik.
<realubot> HeMan: I vilka butiker då?
<HeMan> en kompis har skrivit en modul till übercart för drupal för att använda bitcoin
<HeMan> han visade en web-butik som sålde kläder för bitcoin
<realubot> HeMan: Varför är det en fördel med bitcoin då? Det är ju inte så att du lever i Tyskland på 30-talet och att pengarna hinner förlora i värde mellan utbetalning och inköp?
<HeMan> realubot: jag tycker det är en intressant konstruktion
<HeMan> realubot: med en valuta som inte är bunden till någon stat och som är helt decentraliserad
<realubot> HeMan: Okej. Jag trodde det fanns en känd klädkedja som accepterade bitcoins
<realubot> .
<realubot> HeMan: Det är säkert intressant men frågan är om bitcoins i dag är användbart eller om det är som att köpa första telefonen.
<David-A> realubot: det är väl att ingen central instans håller reda på alla transactioner. man kan vara ganska anonym. pengarna är bitmönster i din dator, inte i bankens eller kortföretagens dator.
<HeMan> realubot: det är ju lite early adopters, men det kommer nya tjänster varje dag som accepterar bitcoins
<HeMan> realubot: jag har ställt en fråga till skattemyndigheten om hur jag som konsult kan börja ta betalt i bitcoin men inte fått något svar ännu
<realubot> David-A: Det låter som något som är som gjort för pengatvätt.
<David-A> realubot: precis som alla anonymiseringsmetoder, ssh, vnc, tor, det är för pedofiler och terrorister och kommer snart att förbjudas...
<realubot> HeMan: Det ska bli intressant att följa utvecklingen. Jag misstänker att det förbjuds om det blir för stort.
<realubot> Det är ingen lek att jävlas med bankerna. Se hur det gick för killen som polisen sköt nyss.
<HeMan> realubot: jo, problemet är att det är riktigt svårt att utforma ett förbud mot en binge numeriska transaktioner
<realubot> Jo, det blir intressant att se vad som händer om det tar skruv.
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med en decentraliserad valuta då?
<David-A> HeMan: teoretisk är det svårt, men politiker kan, politiker kan allt, även om det är omöjligt, och de lyckas med det, genom övervakning och hårda straff
<HeMan> samme kompis som skrivit btc-modulen har även anmält bankerna till finansinspektionen
<HeMan> David-A: det är svårt att följa upp om inte annat
<realubot> Ja, Internet är som polisen i Götlaborg utryckte det: "ett monster".
<realubot> Farligt.
<David-A> HeMan: förbjuder du krypterad kommunikation kan de ha koll på allt som verkar vara oauktoriserade betalningsmetoder.
<HeMan> David-A: men då blir det olagligt att göra vanliga bankärenden på nätet
<HeMan> David-A: eller gå till https://google.com/
<realubot> Japp. Det är nog bara en tidsfråga innan det blir förbjudet att kryptera utan krypteringslicens från staten.
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det sängdax
<realubot> Dock så kan det vara vettigt att göra befolkningen helt beroende av Internet innan man förbjuder kryptering för privat bruk så att ingen kommer undan övervakningen.
<HeMan> upp i ottan och ut och bygga stora hpc-miljöer
<realubot> Internet behöver nog bli lite mer nödvändigt innan ett krypteringsförbud blir aktuellt.
<David-A> HeMan: https://google kan de förbjude för man kan lika gärna köra http://google, men krypt komm med banker tillåts eftersom banker har tillräckligt stark lobby för att få undantag, och de rapporterar ju alla större transaktioner till säpo, alltså politiskt lojala
<HakanS> God natt HeMan.
<realubot> T.ex. måste alla betalningslösningar som omfattar kontanter, postgiro m.m. ha fasats ut annars finns risken att folk går tillbaka till traditionella metoder.
<realubot> David-A: Ja, vissa företag kommer ju att få fortsätta kryptera trafiken.
<realubot> Dom som har makten i samhället är väl inte så dumma att dom skapar ett förbud som lägger krokben på deras egen verksamhet.
<realubot> Det är ju som om Säpos verksamhet hade klassats som olaga avlyssning. Det går ju bara inte.
<realubot> Du är DU och JAG som inte ska få kryptera. Inte höjdarna.
<Peyam> Jag håller inte med någon här
<Peyam> Jag tkr att Kurder borde få eget land
<Peyam> där de kan köra linux
<Peyam> who's with me????
<Peyam> tror ni att ja kmr ngn gång få en blond tjej?
<Peyam> Jag ska till kryssning
<realubot> Peyam: Det får dom nog till slut också ska du se. Om dom bara: 1. har tillräckligt tålamod. 2. undviker att bli utrotade.
<Peyam> kanske ja får ngn där
<Peyam> kurder (speciellt från Iranska delen och syriska delen ) som vill ha självständigt kurdistan är dumma i huvet för de inte vet vad som händer i dessa länder
<realubot> Peyam: Du hade ju tjej?
<realubot> Vad ska du med en blon tjej till?
<Peyam> o säger man det till en kurd så blir man utpekad som förrädare
<realubot> *blond
<Peyam> nej men när min tjej dumpa mig
<Peyam> det e ju vara en tidsfråga
<Peyam> så barnlig som jag e
<realubot> Peyam: Det gäller ju att hålla ihop. Härska genom att söndra är ju ett beprövat grepp. Steg 1 är väl att ni kurser håller ihop. Ni är er egen värsta fiende.
<realubot> *kurder
<Peyam> Jag tkr att kurder skall veta att vi och perser är besläktade
<Peyam> och de skall veta att de är vi
<realubot> Jag är mer intresserad av om ni knäppte Palme eller inte än av att ni får ett eget land.
<Peyam> tänker pdu på PKK när du säger PAlme eller?
<Peyam> man koom ju fram till att det inte var dem som mördade legenden?
<realubot> Ja, tror det. Det var väl PKK som Hans Holmer misstänkte?
<Peyam> men det visade sig att det inte var dem ju
<realubot> För att Ö-vad-han-nu-heter inte fick asyl. Låter långsökt som fan om du frågar mig.
<Peyam> ja det har jag hört men det visade sig at det inte var PKK även om PKK har gjort väldigt dumma grejer
<Peyam> Själv är jag inte ngn anhängare till dem
<realubot> Peyam: Det kan väl hypotetiskt vara vilka som helst (inkl. PKK) till man har bevisat vem/vilka som gjorde det.
<realubot> Alla är misstänkta, t.o.m. polisen själva.
<Peyam> om man tänker så har Iran en del av svenska kulturen
<Peyam> tex snus
<Peyam> jag vet inte så mkt om det realubot
<Peyam> ja tkr Svenska regeringen borde slänga ut alla invandrare (förutom mig själv) och all snygga tjejer
<Peyam> och pizza bagare
<realubot> Peyam: Jo, men dom har en del som är ganska främmande för oss, t.ex. diktatur.
<Peyam> Sverige har aldrig haft diktaturer? o.O
<realubot> Slänga ut alla snygga tjejer?
<realubot> Det var det värsta jag har hört.
<Peyam> nej nej
<realubot> Tvärtom så borde Sverige eerbjuda snygga tjejer uppehållstillstånd.
<Peyam> det skulle stå i parantesen
<realubot> I den bästa av världar så hade svenska ambassadörer rest runt i alla fattiga länder och letat upp världens snyggaste tjejer och erbjudit dessa medborgarskap och försörjning på stående fot.
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> de borde börja med d nu
<realubot> På ett vilkor. Att dom lovar att älska realubot.
<Peyam> vi löser fd
<realubot> *villkor
<realubot> Svårt ord det där. Två l.
<Peyam> annars kmr ja dö ensdam
<Peyam> ingen blondin vill ju ha mig
<realubot> Peyam: Nöj dig med en icke-blondin.
<Peyam> ja men va fan :(
<Peyam> blondiner e ju söta
<Peyam> o charmiga
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> och sen på dem porrfilmerna jag sett är de väldigt heta
<Peyam> xubuntu is amazing
<HakanS> realubot och Peyam: Snälla, sluta med sådant prat.
<Peyam> :(
<realubot> HakanS: Yes sir!
<Peyam> realubot: vad jobbar du med?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag jobbar inte.
<Peyam> pluggar?
<realubot> Peyam: Socialfall.
<Peyam> e dem inte jobbiga?
<realubot> Peyam: Socialen?
<Peyam> aa?
<David-A> realubot: det finns kommuner som importerat kvinnor från ryssland för att bättra på chanserna för männen i hemkommunen.
<realubot> Peyam: Nja, det är mest i början. Dom försöker ju mota bort så många som möjligt så tidigt som möjligt.
<Peyam> Rysska kvinnor?
<Peyam> de laga rinte god mat
<realubot> David-A: Det låter seriöst vettigt eftersom det är just tjejerna som lämnar vissa kommuner.
<realubot> Utan tjejer blir det inga barn gjorda. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<David-A> man är tyvärr i händerna på kommunens smak, och i ambasadens smak om det skulle gå så långt
<realubot> David-A: Aj, aj. Där sket det sig.
<realubot> Peyam: Varför skulle socialen vara så jobbiga?
<Peyam> all ajag sett som gått på soc tkr att de e jobbiga
<realubot> Peyam: Den dagen dom blir för snikna på att betala soc-bidrag så är Jimmie Åkesson kung av Sverige.
<realubot> Peyam: Dom ställer så klart krav på att man ska försöka bli självförsörjande. Annat vore ju helt uppåt väggarna.
<Peyam> vf går du på soc förresten
<Peyam> ?
<realubot> Peyam: Dock så har vi 8-9% arbetslöshet och en regering som har slaktat sjukersättningssystemet. Så vad ska soc. göra om dom t.ex. får in en snubbe som är alkoholist?
<realubot> Trolla fram ett jobb till honom med knäna eller?
<Peyam> de e gay
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har inget jobb, ingen a-kassa och ingen sjuklön.
<realubot> Då återstår bara soc.
<Peyam> men hur kommer det sig
<Peyam> va hände?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har social ångest.
<realubot> Peyam: GLöm inte det sociala Peyam. Det är minst lika viktigt att vara socialt kompetent som att ha utbildning.
<realubot> och/eller erfarenhet.
<Peyam> jag hade stort problem med det innan
<Peyam> jag kunde inte vara bland folk. så jag sökte hjälp och började med antidepressiva
<realubot> Det är ganska vanligt.
<Peyam> nu mår jag hur bra som helst
<realubot> Mm, men då har du inte löst problemet utan bara medicinerat bort symptomen.
<Peyam> jag vill inte tillbaka dit
<Peyam> jag kör med medicin resten av livet
<realubot> Det kommer ofta tillbaka om man slutar med medicinerna.
<Peyam> kmr ej göra det
<Peyam> aldrig
<realubot> Peyam: Okej, jag gillar inte att manipulera hjärnan med mediciner.
<Peyam> jag vill hellre leva 10 år mindre men må bra
<realubot> Jag tycker man ska 1. lösa grundproblemet. 2. acceptera att alla människor inte är "normala".
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tror inte du dör i förtid av antideppmediciner men du blir ju personlighetsförändrad av att gå på medicinerna. Eller rättare sagt, du kommer ju att se på världen ur ett "drogat" perspektiv hela livet då.
<Peyam> ingen fara..
<Peyam> så vill ja leva
<Peyam> jag levde i ett helvete
<realubot> Haha
<Peyam> vill ej tillbaka dit
<realubot> Det var inte det jag skrattade åt utan att "så vill ja leva".
<Peyam> ja
<realubot> Peyam: Du kan gå i terapi också. KBT.
<Peyam> jag gick
<Peyam> parallellt med medicineringen
<realubot> Det är behandlingsmetod nr 1 mot fobier.
<Peyam> det funkade bra.. men de rekommenderade att jag fortsätter med medicinen  rätt länge
<realubot> Peyam: Okej. Det ska man normalt sett inte göra eftersom KBT går ut på att hantera symptomen medan medicineringen går ut på att medicinera bort symptomen.
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16075865.ab
<Peyam> jag mår bra så där realubot. Älskar mitt liv.
<Peyam> realubot: tar du ngn medicin?
<realubot> Det är ju olika strategier. Men visst, i riktigt svåra fall kanske man måste kombinera mediciner mot dom värsta symptomen för att kunna genomföra KBT.
<einand> realubot: fast ibland måste man medicinera bort symtomen, för att få energin som behövs för att kunna bota dom
<realubot> Peyam: Nope.
<Peyam> einand: fy å dig. aftonbladet?
<David-A> realubot: vad är det för problem med att "personlighetsförändra" sig, om man blir "bättre"? jag tycker det är värre med alla som opererar näsan eller magen för att passa stundens utseendeideal.
<Peyam> like David-A
<einand> typ 9 av 10 kattägare har en parasit i hjärnan som ger personlighetsförändingar
<realubot> David-A: Nja, alltså, jag vill tänka klart.
<Peyam> men det einte så att du inte kan göra det med medicinen. jag kunde sj inte tänka klart innan jag började med tabletterna
<realubot> einand: Nja.
<realubot> einand: Den forskningen får man nog ta med en nypa salt.
<realubot> Det är skillnad på personlighetsförändringar och personlighetsförändringar.
<David-A> påverkar parasiten värdjurets attityd till katter? så att katterna har nytta av parasiten?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är många som beskriver hur känslolivet blir begränsat av antidepp-mediciner.
<realubot> Hur dom liksom lever i en bubbla.
<realubot> Det är inga lyckopiller vi snackar om.
<David-A> (går i affären och får en oförklarlig känsla: "måste köpa kattmat")
<einand> David-A: nä, man blir ilsknare
<realubot> Förbjud katter. Jag har aldrig gillat katter. Jag är en hundmänniska.
<einand> alltså, vi människor har dussintals parasiter
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii
<einand> Parasiten har förmågan att förändra beteendet hos råttor och möss. Parasiten förändrar hjärnan på råttor med följd att de blir mindre rädda för katter. Den här effekten är gynnsam för parasiten, då den får slutföra sin livscykel hos katten, som är dess primära värddjur[13].
<Peyam> realubot: de får äta sk**
<Peyam> kmr aldrig sluta med dem
<einand> Det har spekulerats om att människors beteende också skulle kunna påverkas på något sätt. Samband har hittats mellan latent toxoplasmainfektion hos människor med en specifik blodgrupp och vissa egenskaper, som förhöjd riskbenägenhet och långsamma reaktioner[
<Peyam> hellre skjuta mig i huvet
<einand> alla får väl göra som dom vill
<einand> En senare studie vid University of Maryland på 45 000 danska kvinnor, visar att de som infekterats med Toxoplasma g. hade 1,5 gånger högre självmordsbenägenhet än kvinnor som inte infekterats.[17]
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, men om man inte klarar sig utan antidepp så ska man ju inte sluta heller.
<HakanS> NÃ¥gon som kodar i Ruby?
<Peyam> realubot: enda nackdelen är att jag känner stress fysik och inte psykysk som innan. jag får tex exem av stress
<HakanS> Eller snarare; NÃ¥gon som kodar Ruby i Eclipse?
<Peyam> HakanS: nej inte ja
<Peyam> men är problemmet algorithmässig eller commandmässig?
<realubot> Peyam: Okej, men då är det kanske så att medicinerna tar bort din upplevelse av ångest men inte dom kroppsliga reaktionerna av ångesten.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> i början försvann även rädsla
<Peyam> jag kund einte bli skräms när ngn tex försökte skrämma mig :=
<Peyam> :O
<HakanS> Kan man i Eclipse fixa så att ett visst kommando alltid läggs in när man skapar ett nytt Ruby-script?
<Peyam> jaha du menar så
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> HakanS: Kan du inte skapa mallar på något sätt?
<Peyam> tror att det går med qt men har ej provat eclipse
<HakanS> Peyam och realubot: Ni kan väl ta ert ångest-snack privat.
<Peyam> HakanS: kom igen. vi pratar..
<HakanS> realubot: Det var just min fråga. Om man kan göra mallar i Eclipse.
<Peyam> HakanS:  kan man inte göra ngt med code formatting?
<Peyam> HakanS: http://eclipse.dzone.com/news/effective-eclipse-custom-templ
<realubot> HakanS: Typ så: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7958530/adding-author-name-in-eclipse-automatically-to-existing-files
<realubot> Om du inte får ordning på det så kan du alltid testa att ta lite antidepp-medicin så kanske du slipper må dåligt av att problemet existerar.
<Peyam> haha
<HakanS> realubot: Tack för länken. Den löste nästan problemet. Det var bara det att det finns ingen "Code template" för just Ruby, som jag kunde lägga in min rad i.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag mår inte dåligt av problem. Jag ser snarare problem som en möjlighet till att ta fram en lösning.
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men om du går bet på att hitta en lösning så kanske ångesten tar överhanden. Det är då du ska be Peyam om en karta medicin.
<realubot> HeMan: Det verkar finnas något RDT-plugin till Eclipse som ger stöd för Ruby-templates?
<realubot> HeMan: Äsch.
<realubot> HeMan: Ditt nick är för likt HakanS. Byt till Sheman.
<David-A> (realubot: om "för likt" är att första bokstaven är samma, då är sheman och *alla* andra namn också för lika nånting)
<realubot> David-A: Det är den där Tabb-buggen i Linux som ställer till det. Jag trycker på H+Tabb och tänker HakanS men det fattar inte Linux.
<realubot> Jag har begärt att utveclarna löser den buggen i år och dar nu.
<realubot> *utvecklarna
<David-A> realubot: "linux"? jag har tabb-expandering i xchat, och det verkar finnas i andra klienter med. det ska vara så, ingen bugg.
<David-A> aha, du "drar i mitt ben"
<Markk> realubot: I irssi fungerar det fint.
<Markk> realubot: Om jag skriver till ett nick på en bokstav en gång så kommer irssi ihåg det och föredrar det nicket nästa gång, även fast det inte är det första nicket i bokstavsordning.
<Markk> realubot: Det är samma sak om jag inte har skrivit något till en person på länge, men denna har varit väldigt aktiv precis, då brukar den föredra det nicket.
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-16
<maxjezy> Markk, brukar? antingen eller är det väl?
<realubot> Markk: Jo, så fungerar det säkert. Mitt problemet är att jag skrev till HakanS och sedan hux flux så loggade han ut och då tabbade jag HeMan av misstag (för att jag skrev till honom innan jag skrev till HakanS?).
<maxjezy> gah, nu var det slut på det roliga
<maxjezy> windows consumer preview funkar inte längre på min dator, måste köpa det och jag sitter och jobbar med en grej och fan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dags att byta till Open Source?
<maxjezy> realubot, får köra lubuntu ett par dagar
<maxjezy> laddar ner det med wubi nu
<maxjezy> så ja slipper kladda ner med partitioner osv
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl i.o.f.s värt att pröjsa för Windows om du tycker att det är så bra.
<realubot> Så mycket kostar väl inte en Win8 licens?
<maxjezy> nej men ja måste tyvärr göra det i butik
<maxjezy> får se när jag har tid att göra det
<maxjezy> jaja, testa lubuntu nu
<maxjezy> bbl
<maxjezy> lubuntu känns segare än windows
<maxjezy> tar tid att starta saker
<larsemil> morrn
<realubot> larsemil: Gomorron, gomorron.
<realubot> larsemil: Dags att stämpla in?
<HeMan> morrn!
<HeMan> nu står min maskin och bygger senaste openelec för raspberry pi!
<larsemil> realubot: jupp
<larsemil> HeMan: och här testkör jag collabtive
<andol> larsemil: Haft något pedagogiskt samtal med din 777-kund än? :)
<realubot> Jag testkör kaffebryggaren.
<larsemil> andol: de har ingen aning om sånt. så jag fixar och fakturerar och säger "säg till oss nästa gång ni vill göra det och det"
<realubot> En varg som glider omkring i centrala Varberg. Var är detta? Varför sätter ingen P för vargen?
<Barre> HeMan: grattis
<HeMan> Barre: Tackar!
<delhage> HeMan: grattis
<larsemil> HeMan: grattis!
<larsemil> barre, delhage och HeMan. kanalens patriarker.
<larsemil> andol: vi är ju rena ungdomarna i jämförelse.
<Coffe> å jag då ? bara medelålders ?
<andol> larsemil: Japp, allt är det lite skönt att veta att även om man själv gradvis blir gammal så är man fortfarande en ungtupp i jämförelse med dessa tre herrar :)
<larsemil> andol: fast ioförsig är väl du typ 31 nu. jag är ju inte ens 30 än
<andol> larsemil: Nu tycker jag allt att du börjar tappa fokus på det viktiga :P
<HeMan> jag är ju bara 29!
<HeMan> 0x29 för att vara exakt!
<delhage> själv är man 2F
<delhage> 20+ kan man säga ;)
<HeMan> Barre: salladsskål: https://cheezburger.com/6959672832
<JimTee> Är det någon här som vet hur man ställer phpbb3 så att man inte behöver logga in för att läsa eller skriva?
<JimTee> Har letat som en tok utan att hitta vart man gör det
<andol> JimTee: Ett tag sedan jag pillade på de inställningarna, men man tycker ju nästan att det borde ligga under någon form utav tavel-inställningar, alternativt default-inställningar för tavlor?
<JimTee> Tavlor?
<andol> JimTee: Osäker på om det är korrekt terminilogi eller ej, alltså varje kategori/gruppering som inlägg kan postas i.
<andol> HeMan: Har annars hört att du är 051 år gammal? :)
<HeMan> andol: meh! ingen kör oktalt nu för tiden! :)
<JimTee> Ok. Behörigheter kanske
<niklas> Morrn
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha... den salladsskålen skall jag absolut göra!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: förstod nästan att du skulle gilla den
<Barre> HeMan: jag skickar en bild när detta sker =)
<HeMan> Barre: kul!
<HeMan> läskigt
<HeMan> googles söksida visar att jag fyller år
<Coffe> HeMan:  google+
<HeMan> Coffe: jo jag såg det sen
<Coffe> HeMan:  blir synen sämre med åldern  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, så det är därför vi pratar ålder :) Grattis på födelsedagen!
<HeMan> andol: tackar!
<HeMan> andol: jag brukar poppa födelsedagspresenten jag fick från dig för något år sedan, funkar fint
<Barre> du HeMan, jag köpte en RFXCom så jag behöver inte låna =)
<larsemil> någon som är kungen på spreadsheets i google docs?
<larsemil> har en tabell som har typ: |kommun|säljare|färg| och en annan som har |säljare|färg|  Den första tabellens säljare är en dropdown från tabell2. Men vill att den ska hämta färg från tabell 2 som matchar den säljare man valt
<larsemil> alltså typ select color from tabell2.b where tabell2.a = tabell1.säljare
<ehlu> Någon som vet ett bra program för podcasts
<larsemil> för att lyssna? på datorn?
<ehlu> Ja
<ehlu> rhythmbox fungerade bra
<Dynamit> Hej
<Barre> larsemil: lookup table
<Dynamit> har någon här inne någon erfarenhet om dreambox editor? eller annan bra bouquet får inte Dreambox Editor att funka som förväntat
<larsemil> Barre: vlookup hittade jag tillslut
<Barre> larsemil: det var det jag menade =)
<Barre> en vlookup table
<larsemil> såklart.
<ehlu> När jag startade upp min laptop så klagar den på grafiken och att den måste köras i låg grafik läge nånting, sen händer det ingenting
<ehlu> Hur konfiguerar jag om x? antar det är fel på den
<Dynamit> ehlu: skulle gärna byta ut ditt problem emot mitt ;)O
<Dynamit> men bara problemet ;)
<ehlu> haha :P
<Dynamit> fattar tame tusan inte hur jag ska lösa mitt problem och inte hittar man lösning heller
<Dynamit> blir nog att sitta och göra det med fjärrkontrollen hurra eller inte
<ehlu> haha
<Dynamit> hahaha snacka om att det är roligt avsnitt på TV4FXL just nu
<ehlu> Dynamit: vad är det?
<ehlu> Fan när jag löst grafikproblemet så får jag stopping mount filesystems on boot istället
<ehlu> Så händer inget
<Peyam> fan
<Peyam> e så trött
<Peyam> realubot: e du där gubben?
<Peyam> e ngn här över huvudet tagen?
<Dynamit> jadå
<Peyam> wazap?
<Peyam> Kurdisk tjej +18 please pm!
<Dynamit> kollar på TV4FXL en repo anställd som blev mobbad hade en order på återhämtning av en bil som en av hans gammla mobbare ägde
<Dynamit> hahah gissa hur glad han blev att få hämnas på mobbaren
<Dynamit> dessutom lagligt
<Peyam> så
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<ehlu> hahaha :D
<Peyam> vad gjorde han? :D
<Dynamit> mobbaren?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> mobbaden
<ehlu> någon som kan länka till ubuntu 12.10 avbildning? må"ste köra en wget
<Peyam> vänta
<Dynamit> sitt jobb
<Peyam> vilken hämnd o.O
<Peyam> ehlu: 32/64?
<Dynamit> han hämtade bilen som mobbaren ägde
<ehlu> 64
<Peyam> w8
<andol> ehlu: desktop/server?
<ehlu> tack!
<ehlu> desktop
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> jag gör d
<Dynamit> så Peyam ja det blev en bra hämnd
<ehlu> dom där repo programmen är dom på riktigt?
<ehlu> eller är det lixom manus?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> i USA är det lagligt
<ehlu> jo det vet jag
<einand> vad är repo?
<Peyam> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ehlu> men är det skådespelare som spelar något som hänt på riktigt?
<ehlu> Peyam: <3
<Peyam> vsg
<ehlu> tack
<Peyam> Dynamit:  men vad blev det för hämnd? va gjorde han med bilen?
<Dynamit> människan förlorade ju bilen
<Peyam> hahaha
<Dynamit> eftersom den inte var betald
<Dynamit> och företaget som hade lånat personen pengar ville ha tillbaka bilen eftersom den inte var betald
<Peyam> paybacktime biaaatch
<Peyam> vf kör ni ubuntu
<Peyam> vf inte xubuntu
<Peyam> den e så himla snabb
<Dynamit> det är också Ubuntu bara annan desktop miljö
<Dynamit> :P
<Peyam> jag vet
<Peyam> men den e 1/3 av gnome
<Peyam> lättare asså
<Dynamit> haha använder inte gnome
<Dynamit> jag använder Unity :P
<Peyam> unity over gnome brukar man väl säga?
<Peyam> seriöst orkar inte lära mig Java
<Peyam> vf kan man köra bara med Java på android
<Dynamit> Nä nu ska man väl fortsätta sortera kanaler hurra
<Peyam> jo c++ kan man också men jag fick höra att de är buggiga
<Peyam> Dynamit: jag kan inte säga Hurra
<Dynamit> fn hatar att Dreambox Editor inte funkar som det ska för mig
<Peyam> jag säger hora alltid..
<HeMan> Android-appar körs i Dalvik, en VM
<Peyam> HeMan: va menar ud?
<Peyam> e det ett annat språk
<HeMan> Peyam: det är en virtuell maskin som man kompilera apparna till
<Peyam> I still need to learn java ändå?
<HeMan> Peyam: och java är språket som används för det
<ehlu> :)
<Peyam> ja dåså.. orka lära sig d
<Peyam> qt har lovat att erbjuda ngn c++ grej som går o göra appar med . i Qt5 alltså
<Peyam> det finns en dålig sak med xubuntu.
<HeMan> tror det ska gå använda Scala för att skriva Android-appar med
<Peyam> jag brukar i Fedora slå alt+space och sen trycka på w och skicka fönstren till andra workspace
<Peyam> de tkan man inte göra på xubuntu
<ehlu> Peyam:binda det då=?
<Peyam> ehlu: vad e binda? menar du att jag själv ska konfigurera det? vet en command 'et för det
<Peyam> ej*
<ehlu> finns ju ett jätte bra "inställningscenter" i xfce :P
<Peyam> ja . man skall dock kunna commandot
<ehlu> sen klickar du bara på window manager om du kör på engelska och sen keyboard shortcuts
<ehlu> Peyam: nej?
<HeMan> Peyam: ah, tack för påminnelsen! Nu ska jag torrenta Fedora 18!
<Dynamit> fn verkar som dreambox edit funkar om jag tar ner filerna manuellt och lägger dem där det förväntas
<ehlu> HeMan: den kommit ut idag va?
<HeMan> ehlu: i går
<Dynamit> hahaha LoL fn vad man ska behöva krångla
<Peyam> HeMan:  kmr inte fedora den 18e? elel har den kommit?
<ehlu> testade betan
<ehlu> den va fin
<HeMan> Peyam: den kom i går
<Peyam> nice..
<Peyam> fedora e smidig
<Peyam> ubuntu borde slänga unity
<Peyam> ehlu: du hade rätt :D tack
<Dynamit> ä släng hela Desktop miljön
<Dynamit> fn ska man ha de till
<ehlu> Peyam: ;)
<einand> En kompis mamma fick av en slump tag på min epost adress, så hon eposta mig idag, och påminnde mig om att jag bör hämta min jacka jag glömde hos henne för 15-16år sedan
<HeMan> :)
<ehlu> Hahahaha
<Peyam> einand: hahahha
<HeMan> einand: passar den fortfarande?
<Peyam> wtf
<einand> HeMan: tror inte det, är 15mil bort, så åker inte dit bara för jackan
<Peyam> du borde posta den på ngn rolig hemsida. einand
<Peyam> ehlu:  den e bra
<Peyam> eller dålig
<Peyam> samtidigt som man slänger ett fönster till worspace 2 så switchar man också dit
<ehlu> Peyam: allt går att ordna :)
<ehlu> HeMan: kör du fedora hela tiden?
<ehlu> fedora var min första dist för hur länge sedan som helst :P
<HeMan> ehlu: kör nästan uteslutande Ubuntu
<einand> undra hur länge man skall behålla sånt folk glömt
<HeMan> ehlu: om inte kunderna kräver annat
<HeMan> min första distro var antingen sls eller yggdrasil
<Dynamit> undrar om jag kan hitta något och se på medans jag gör en kanallista det kommer ju ta tid
<ehlu> Har ett par cd skivor som det står fedora 8 på haha :)
<ehlu> Då var det mer än en :P
<Peyam> jag ska nog hem
<Peyam> om ja sover ett par timmar tror ni ja kan sova tidigt ikväll?
<Peyam> ja ska hem fan
<Peyam> e hur trött som helst
<Dynamit> skönt att man kan streama ifrån dekodern
<HeMan> heh
<Dynamit> då kan man kolla på tv medans man håller på med kanal listan
<HakanS> Någon som kör Ruby i Eclipse?
<Barre> min första var RedHat linux (Colgate) tror det var version 4. Agerade Quake server på jobbet :)
<HeMan> det tar tid att bygga openelec
<HeMan> den har hållit på sedan i morse
<Dynamit> det kan ta tid beroende på datorn
<Barre> HeMan: crosscompile ;P
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju det jag gör...
<Dynamit> riktigt stoa grejer med dålig dator/datorer så tar det jäkla tid
<Dynamit> stora
<HeMan> är en tripple-core AMD 400e
<HeMan> 8 GB ram
<Barre> HeMan: ahhh....
<HeMan> men jag har 2 cores till en virtuell maskin som går rejält tungt
<HeMan> projekt-biblioteket är 10 GB nu
<HeMan> borde tagit någon fet maskin på jobbet och kört make -j 32 i stället....
<hplc> jag måste ha lyckats med en bedrift, har följt diskussionerna i "# programming" i timmar utan att begripa nånting alls
<Barre> HeMan: eller "smygkompilerat" hos någon av dina kunder ;)
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, distcc och ett lämpligt kluster kanske?
<HeMan> undra om det går bygga med distcc?
<Barre> HeMan: opensource, det är ju bara att lägga till funktionen om den saknas :P
<HeMan> Barre: just kors-kompilering kan bli lite halvtrixigt med distcc
<HeMan> Barre: ska kolla med mina kollegor som korskompilerara hela dagarna om det går göra
<HeMan> whoooho, färdigt!
<Barre> så säger du bara för att slippa ta i distcc-frågan
<andol> HeMan: Ett taktiskt användande utav rm borde ge dig den rätt ursäkten att ta tag i distcc trots allt? :)
<HeMan> andol: alias rm="echo nej"
<HeMan> andol: dessutom görs ett snapshot en gång per kvart på min btrfs-hemkatalog
<HeMan> andol: hade du förresten kört duplicity?
<gaisten> andvänd -i flaggan på rm ;) sparar mycket lidande
<Barre> gaisten: fegis
<gaisten> jag har rätt att vara feg
<andol> HeMan: Jupp
<gaisten> remmat alldeless för mycket :)
<HeMan> andol: jag tänkte sätta upp en remote maskin och backa till, är duplicity det man ska köra då?
<andol> HeMan: Blir du förvånad ifall svaret inleds med att det beror på? :)
<HeMan> andol: nej
<HeMan> andol: när ska man inte använda duplicity?
<andol> HeMan: Ifall du har lite större datamängder, och du vill behålla lång historik.
<HeMan> andol: när blir det en större datamängd? jag har bara max 100 GB jag ska backa
<andol> HeMan: Det beror helt på hur stor lagringsenhet du backar till :) Grejjen är den att då Duplicity inte gör något smart dedupliceringsmässigt så blir du tvungen att ta ställning till hur ofta du vill ta fullbackauper, och därmed även hur många sådana bakåt i tiden du kan behålla.
<HeMan> andol: ah!
<HeMan> andol: det lät nästan som den försökte göra det men det är bara "vanliga" tar-filer med diffarn typ?
<andol> HeMan: Visst, du kan ju bygga på med inkrements hela tiden, men ska det sen även läsas tillbaka vill du ju inte vara beroene utav att behöva gå hur långt tillbaks i tiden för närmaste fullbackup.
<HeMan> andol: precis
<bamsefar> HeMan: Backuppc är ganska klurigt.
<HeMan> andol: vi diskuterar just nu vad man ska köra med i stället för TSM som har incremental forever
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo jag har kollat på det
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag ville ha med kryptering på klientsidan
<bamsefar> Ahh
<HeMan> bamsefar: och det blir alltid mycket krångligare att vara klurig på serversidan då
<HeMan> bamsefar: zfs med online dedup skulle kanske funka
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag tror inte det
<Barre> HeMan: är det kryptering av traffiken eller kryptering av datat på klienten så att backup device enbart spar kryptarad info?
<andol> HeMan: Bekant med git-annex?
<HeMan> Barre: så att backup-devicen bara ser krypterad data
<HeMan> andol: nope
<andol> HeMan: http://git-annex.branchable.com/
<Barre> HeMan: kryptering </3 deduplicering
<HeMan> ett litet problem är att "servern" kommer att vara en TP-Link 1043 med väldigt begränsad cpu-kraft
<HeMan> Barre: precis
<HeMan> Barre: om man inte kör dedup i ett filsystem ovanpå ett krypterat blockdevice
<andol> HeMan: Det git-annex gör är att använda git för att hålla koll på godtyckliga filer, med skillnaden det som faktiskt är incheckat i git bara är symlänkar till de faktiska filerna, som istället hanteras utav annexet.
<HeMan> hmm, nbd och luks och nått filsystem/backupsystem med dedup?
<andol> HeMan: I dit fall kan då du kombinera det med krypterade remotes - http://git-annex.branchable.com/encryption/
<Barre> HeMan: jo, men deduplicering vill du inte köra på enskillda klienter, den stora vinsten är att deduplicera samtliga maskiner/filsystem som backas och då på backup-devicen. Blir inte lätt om backup-device enbart får strömmar av krypterad data
<HeMan> Barre: i just detta fallet är det bara en klient
<HeMan> andol: bokmärkt!
<HeMan> nu ska jag hemåt, tack för tipsen!
<Dynamit> så skönt äntligen kanallista som blir bra
<Dynamit> den varit klar ett tag men var tvungen att ändra lite saker i dekodern ändå eftersom Dreambox editor inte gjorde jobbet till 100%
<andol> Barre: Tycker iofs även att det finns en klar vinst även om deduplicering enbart sker lokalt för en maskin, såsom att man slipper betala för filer som flyttas runt, små ändringar i stora filer, etc.
<Markk> realubot: Om ett nick inte är kvar i kanalen så är det klart att man inte kan tabba till det, om man inte har lagt in en completion då.
<Peyam> hej guys
<Peyam> köpte den här klockan idag
<Peyam> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12866097/20130116_173407.jpg
<Peyam> en citizen
<Peyam> e ingen här?
<Barre> andol: det är sant, men inte alltid. Men i princip håller jag med dig, men ändå inte :)
<Peyam> kolla klockan istället
<Peyam> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12866097/20130116_173407.jpg
<Barre> i princip klickar jag inte på länkar från tvivelaktiga personer ;P
<Dynamit> Jo det är många här Peyam :P
<Peyam> Barre: det e dropbox länk.
<Peyam> Dynamit:  va tkte du om klockan. Den är citizen
<Barre> det ser jag väl att det är
<Peyam> okej. ta det  lugnt Barre
<Peyam> den fungerar med sol
<Peyam> ljus menar ja
<Peyam> låter ingenting
<Peyam> den e sååååååå fin
<Barre> jag är cool-lugn
<Peyam> ligger Island i EU?
<Peyam> nej det var new island
<Peyam> läste fel
<Dynamit> är riktigt nöjd med min kanallista nu
<Peyam> vadå för kanal
<Peyam> jag gjorde en TV applikation. man kunde kolla på tv online via skiten
<Peyam> fast jag slutat använda den
<ehlu> Peyam: Ta det lugnt i kanalen haha
<Peyam> ingen säger ngt
<Peyam> fan
<Dynamit> jodå
<Dynamit> vad menar du med vadå för kanal?
<Peyam> du sa du gjort kanal
<Peyam> vadå för kanal? irc?
<Dynamit> kanal lista
<Dynamit> jäkla skillnad :P
<Peyam> på vad?
<Dynamit> till Dekodern
<Dynamit> vart brukar du förväara kanal listor?
<Dynamit> *förvara
<Peyam> jag vet inte vad Dekoder är
<Dynamit> Va en människa som inte har betal tv idagens läge hur i
<Peyam> jag menade utlänksa kanaler.
<Peyam> men du hållt på med det länge. var var de för kanaler
<Dynamit> 163 styckna
<Dynamit> så de flesta som comhem erbjuder
<Peyam> offf
<Peyam> porr kanaler också?
<Dynamit> på kvällarna antar ja dagtid nej
<Dynamit> *antar jag ja
<Dynamit> dagtid så antar jag nej
<Dynamit> ska rätta mig
<Dynamit> på dagtid så vet jag att det är nej
<Peyam> måste köpa kyckling
<Peyam> har inge hemma
<Peyam> kolla
<Peyam> ingen har skrivit ngt sen jag gick härifrån
<Peyam> klart att kanalen e död
<K350> Tips på bra, säker cloud-hosting som inte kostar skjortan?
<Peyam> 000webhost
<andol> K350: Du känner inte för att specififera lite mera? :)
<K350> andol: njaeo, vad tänker du på då?
<andol> K350: Ja, vad är det du menar med "cloud-hosting"?
<Peyam> som man kan göra cloud programmering på
<Peyam> alla som gillar mig säg yeeeeeeeoooooooo
<Dynamit> neooooooooooooooo
<Dynamit> :P
<Peyam> var kan jag köpa en keyboard med trackpoint?
<x_link> Peyam: Kollat Dustinhome?
<Peyam> tror ej de har ngt sånt
<Peyam> eller?
<x_link> Ska det vara ett "normalt" tangentbord med trackpoint eller något laptop-liknande?
<Peyam> normalt
<x_link> Okej, vet inte riktigt då faktiskt.
<Peyam> Thinkpad har en sådan
<Peyam> men de e inte billiga
<Dynamit> haha billigt då kan man nästan glömma den iden
<andol> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010333836/lenovo-thinkpad-keyboard-with-trackpoint-swe-fi/
<Dynamit> http://www.satpro.se/default.asp?id=96001&art_nr=DM8000&cat_nr=121&ucat_nr=101 en sådan skulle inte sitta fel
<Dynamit> dock så har de slutat tillverka den och ska göra ett helt nytt projekt, men verkar som de inte har kommit igång än i alla fall inte så de saluför grejerna
<Dynamit> ska rätta mig när det gäller användningen av dekoderns minne jag använder 74% men änd
<Peyam> andol: den ha rjag sett fast det e hur dyr som helst
<Peyam> jag kan betala upp till 399
<Dynamit> Peyam: kan inte du ge mig en sådan dekoder fullt fungerande
<K350> socat + tor = rock'n roll! :-)
<Peyam> jag vet inte vad dekod är Dynamit
<Dynamit> dekrypterings enhet för krypterade tv-kanaler
<Peyam> jag vet inte sånt
<Dynamit> hahaha hur i lever du på 60-talet
<Dynamit> inget elakt menat
<Peyam> jag har tv men jag har bara de bas kanalerna
<Dynamit> haha eftersom du inte vet vad dekoder är så bor du så du har en värd som anvsvarar för att huset/byggnaden funkar
<Peyam> ja presic
<Dynamit> fn hände nu då
<Dynamit> dog 3'ns sändning eller hängde sig grejerna för mig
<Dynamit> 3's sändning dog
<Peyam> mowahaha
<Dynamit> så nu kom den tillbaka :P
<Dynamit> så antagligen krånglade dekrypteringen
<Dynamit> men skit samma
<Dynamit> det är första gången
<Peyam> har så mkt mjäl
<Peyam> och exem
<Peyam> fett jobbig
<gaisten> berätta mer
<Peyam> Alltså en fråga
<Peyam> Jag har nu köpt 3 router
<Peyam> ibland utan ngn anledning, den bara disconnectar mig
<Peyam> asså alla dem har varit så
<Peyam> är det ngn inställning jag måste ändra?
<Peyam> har Intel sin central i Israel?
<maxjezy> google
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12866097/sexy%20hd%20wallpaper.jpg
<Dynamit> http://picpaste.com/pics/Skaermbild_fr_n_2013-01-16_21_19_31-Fyz8zkOj.1358367625.png webgränsnittet för min dekoder, men ska nog hacka webbgränsnittet så det blir snyggare enligt mig men rätt okej för att följa med ifrån fabrik
<Peyam> ähh va du tjatar om din dekoder
<Dynamit> vadå alla är ju döda
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> så när man försöker få något liv här så är det fel också
<Peyam> ja men jag fattar ju inget av sånt
<Dynamit> webgränsnitt vet du väl vad det är får jag hoppas
<Peyam> ja har du gjort den sj?
<Dynamit> nej jag sa att den var rätt okej, men måste nog hacka den så jag får den att bli snyggare enligt mig
<maxjezy> tips på namn till ett nytt hett operativsystem?
<maxjezy> brainstorma lite
<Dynamit> maxjezy :P
<Peyam> Swelux
<maxjezy> låter som en svensk linux operativsystemsvariant
<Peyam> ja?
<maxjezy> något helt nytt
<_Trullo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxDyIdxQdmA&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> som inte är linux, windows, mac os eller något annat
<Dynamit> maxjezy: :P
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> sånt
<Peyam> hmm
<Dynamit> hahahahaha
<maxjezy> jag ska skapa ett operativsystem
<Peyam> BrightOS
<maxjezy> tycker inte os behöver vara med
<Peyam> Dynamit: Min klocka är awesome
<Dynamit> Jasså
<Dynamit> Vadårå?
<Peyam> den e Eco driver
<Dynamit> jaha
<maxjezy> CREATIVE?
<Peyam> maxjezy: MaxEff
<Peyam> kmr från max effekt
<maxjezy> så, när man ska ladda ner är det en ikon, laddaner GET CREATIVE
<maxjezy> ah, de måste låta sexigt
<maxjezy> inget nördigt, sånt biter inte på den stora sexiga marknaden.
<Peyam> RoundButt
<gaisten> _Trullo: coolt :)
<Peyam> Dynamit: finns ngt bra på tv?
<gaisten> då vet jag vad som hänt när mitt nät slutar funka, då har dom snott en container
<Peyam> orkar ej kolla o se sj
<Peyam> haha
<Dynamit> golnytt just nu
<Dynamit> ;)
<K350> vad händer?
<Dynamit> Kollar på efterlyst
<K350> Vad är det?
<Dynamit> golnytt
<K350> Vadå?
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efterlyst_%28TV-program%29
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> online me samsung
<K350> Aha, ett underhållningsprogram på TV.
<Dynamit> underhåll kan man väl kalla det
<Dynamit> vad nu en underhållningen är
<Dynamit> Efterlyst
<Dynamit> Genre: n/a
<Dynamit> Svenskt kriminalmagasin från 2012. i natt. Säsong 46. Del 2 av 12.
<Dynamit> ifrån epg sorry för paste den skulle lagt allting som en rad men gjode helt klart inte det
<K350> Vad betyder "ifrån epg sorry för paste" ?
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPG
<Dynamit> paste = inklistring
<Dynamit> sorry = ledsen
<K350> "klistra in " tror jag det heter på svenska. Vad är en epg sorry?
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPG
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPG
<Peyam> ni vill ej veta va ja kollar på
<Dynamit> haha Peyam ge fan i porr filmerna
<Dynamit> Fäbo jäntan bergs :P
<Peyam> :p ser med tven
<Peyam> o ehdd
<Peyam1> back
<Peyam1> xubuntu is amazing
<Peyam1> alla döda igen
<Peyam> ngn som vet om snus kan förstöra sömnen
<ehlu> Peyam: svar ja
<Peyam> df kan inte ja sova
<Peyam> hur länge kmr det pågå? i början?
<Peyam> jag började i förrgår
<ehlu> sluta?
<Peyam> det e gott
<Peyam> man blir tröt av det men kan inte sova
<ehlu> men dumt att börja med någonting som är dyrt och beroendeframkallande
<ehlu> när du kan sluta alltså :P
<ehlu> och om du inte kan sova på det så ska du ju inte fortsätta :P
<Zambezi> Peyam: Jag kan rekommendera Catch. Bra kärringsnus.
<Peyam> jag önskade jag kunde byta plats på ctrl och windows key
<Peyam> jag kör med granit vit
<HakanS> Jag använder Kubuntu.
<Peyam> du borde köra xubuntu
<ehlu> hahaha asså
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK-qFmCdBU0
<ehlu> Peyam: Varför är xubuntu bättre än kubuntu?
<HakanS> Trivs bättre med KDE än Xfce
<Peyam> den e snabbare
<Peyam> ubuntus xfce e fin
<ehlu> Min kubuntu är snabb
<Peyam> xubuntu e snabbare
<HakanS> Kubuntu är tillräckligt snabb på min dator
<ehlu> Jag känner inte av någon skillnad
<Peyam> xubuntu är snabbare
<ehlu> därför borde han köra det?
<Peyam> körde kubuntu 9 ngn gång i tiden
<HakanS> Jag jobbar snabbare och effektivare i KDE
<Peyam> du borde prova xubuntu för då jobbar du mer effektiv
<ehlu> hahahaha
<Peyam> what's so funny?
<ehlu> HUR kan du säga att han jobbar snabbare i något han inte trivs i?
<Peyam> han har ej provat
<HakanS> Jag har provat. Det är därför jag vet att KDE passar bättre för mig
<Peyam> jag tkr fortfarande du borde köra xubuntu
<Peyam> ja tkr hela världen ska köra xubuntu
<ehlu> no further questions your honour
<Peyam> som i nordkorea
<Peyam> alla ska köra statens os
<Zambezi> Vad ni gnabbar. Debian för fan. Stabiltet Ubuntu aldrig någonsin kan få.
<ehlu> Zambezi: Akta dig för diskussion med Peyam ;)
<HakanS> Fast stabilitet är inte allt.
<Peyam> Zambezi: har du ens provat xubuntu?
<ehlu> Peyam: förlåt, men du vet inte vad du pratar om..
<Peyam> jo jag vet
<Zambezi> Peyam: Självklart.
<ehlu> Okej, förklara för mig
<Peyam> vad ska jag förklara
<ehlu> Varför är xubuntu bättre än t.ex ubuntu?
<ehlu> Vad är den exakta skillnaden?
<Peyam> det e inte bättre bara att den har mindre belastning
<Peyam> det e ju samma
<Peyam> det e  ubuntu med xfce
<Peyam> förutom den där fula gnome+unity
<ehlu> Okej och varför är den då bättre?
<Peyam> för xfce är 1/3 av gnome
<Peyam> och den gör den snabbare
<ehlu> Men skit i snabbheten
<Peyam> det e som att jämföra en html sida med en css
<ehlu> huh?
<gaisten> om gnome/unity flyter lika bra som xfce då? är det fortfarande bättre?
<Peyam> men det gör den inte
<gaisten> jodå
<ehlu> hahahaha
<Peyam> dete e det som e poängen
<Peyam> Nej
<Peyam> det gör den inte alls
<gaisten> inte? då har du förmodligen inte en dator som klarar allt för mycket
<gaisten> på min flyter det precis lika bra
<ehlu> Vad menar du med jämföra html sida med css sida? Vad är en css sida?
<Peyam> jag har en ny thinkpad och en nybyggd dator med hög kapacitet. på egden kör jag med trackpoint vilket gör att jag slipper o hålla på med musen
<Peyam> ehlu: tänk att du gör en snygg knapp som den här www.kurdan.se i html istället för css
<Peyam> e den ingen skillnad?
<gaisten> vad har det med xubuntu att göra om man får fråga :)
<ehlu> Du gör ju inte knappen i css?
<Peyam> jooo
<ehlu> Nej?
<Peyam> jooooo
<ehlu> I css berättar du hur knappen ska se ut
<ehlu> PÃ¥ ren svenska
<Peyam> nej men jag gjorde den här och den e gjort i css ehlu
<ehlu> I en css fil?
<Peyam> html koden innehållde en class ja
<Peyam> orka göra två filer
<Peyam> men iaf
<ehlu> Ja precis, vad är det som gör att knappen visas?
<Peyam> xfce har mindre o bära på. Kolla på systemkraven
<Peyam> lite html
<ehlu> Vad är det som gör knappen?
<Peyam> css
<ehlu> Peyam: Läs om dom 5 senaste raderna
<Peyam> ja men ändå
<Peyam> html refererar till en css style
<Peyam> det e allt den gör
<Peyam> och xubuntu är snabbare
<Peyam> har jag fel?
<Peyam> seriöst
<ehlu> Ja du har fel
<ehlu> För du kan göra knappen utan css
<ehlu> Men du kan inte göra knappen utan html?
<Peyam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172818/is-xubuntu-really-faster-than-ubuntu
<HakanS> Att xfce har lägre systemkrav än kde innebär ju inte per automatik att man jobbar effektivare i systemet
<Peyam> det beror på hur man definierar effektiv
<Peyam> jag jobbade effektivare med fedora än xubuntu på min stationära tex
<ehlu> Hahahahaha
<Peyam> vad e det som e so rolig
<ehlu> Vilken fedora spin körde du?
<Peyam> det e skillnad på vad för envirement man kör
<Peyam> 17
<Peyam> gnome
<gaisten> jag inser att diskutionen är lönlös :)
<Peyam> så ni påstår att xubuntu är inte snabbare än ubuntu?
<ehlu> Hahaha du har precis berättat för hela kanalen att xubuntu är så jävla snabbt och man jobbar så effektivt där
<ehlu> Men du sa också nyss att du jobbade effektivare i fedora och gnome
<Peyam> ehlu: på min stationära jobbar jag bättre med fedora just för att jag är van vid miljön. på min desktop är jag effektivare med xfce
<Peyam> och jag har inte sagt att det e så himla snabbt
<Peyam> den e snabbare än gnome ja
<Peyam> vad kör du sj ehlu
<Peyam> ?
<ehlu> Peyam: jag kör lite olika på olika datorer
<Peyam> allt med ubuntu?
<HakanS> Vad kör du för DE i fedora
<ehlu> Nej
<Peyam> jag har inte fedora längre
<ehlu> HakanS: gnome sa han precis :P
<Peyam> realubot: är du här?
<Peyam> ehlu:  va kör du?
<Peyam> för distros?
<ehlu> debian på server, kubuntu på desktop just nu, xubuntu på en annan laptop
<Peyam> du märker ingen skillnad på kde o xfce då?
<ehlu> självklart
<Peyam> förresten jag måste bara säga att 2012 var linuxs år än windows
<ehlu> det är två helt olika miljöer
<ehlu> godnatt...
<Peyam> ska du sova?
<ehlu> varför tror du jag sa godnatt
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> gonatt då
<veryape> peyam: vad ser du för fördelar med gnome jämfört med unity?
<Peyam> aldrig använt unity men man brukar väl säga att man har unity over gnome?
<veryape> jag testade det och tyckte att det var snyggt och så, men jag blev aldrig riktigt överens med det, det kändes som att det var FÖR stor skillnad mot konventionella skrivbordsmiljöer
<veryape> mja, unity använder ju compiz
<veryape> men visst, det delar ju en del saker med gnome
<Peyam> men jag vill ha så stor skärm som möjligt och att när man t ex flyttar musen till vänster så kmr den automatiskt . och det tkr jag irriterande.. istället om man hade default theme på ubuntu så behöver man bara rikta musen åt en punkt för o se menyn
<Peyam> det e säkert en smaksak. men det e tyvärr så att jag alltid haft svårt med mus. jag kan inte riktigt markera ett ord med musen tex
<veryape> euhm, ok
<Peyam> när jag kodar jag använder shit och pilarna för o markera en speciell rad
<Peyam> så just musen är väldigt viktig för mig
<Peyam> shift*
<Peyam> jag tänkte fråga en sak
<veryape> jag kodar inte eller så, mitt enda "arbetsverktyg" på datorn är väl egentligen open office
<veryape> och webbrowsers
<gaisten> du vet att du ofta kan dubbelklicka på ord för att markera dem?
<Peyam> ja men om jag vill markera en rad så måste jag trycka flera gånger och jag gör 90% av fallen fel
<Peyam> fallen*
<Peyam> men du har helt rätt gaisten. nu kom jag på att min kompis brukar dubbelklicka på ord i codeblocks och den markerar orden
<Peyam> men jag tänkte fråga en sak
<Peyam> ni vet när man har två skärmar och man flyttar ett youtube fönster till sekundär skärm och man sätter på helskärm
<Peyam> när man i primära skärmen trycker på ngt så blir fönstret i sekundär skärmen automatisk mindre
<Peyam> finns ngn lösing till det?
<gaisten> har inte det problemet
<veryape> det där irriterar mig också
<gaisten> så prova att googla
<veryape> gaisten: vad kör du för skrivborsmiljö?
<gaisten> gnome-shell
<veryape> hrm ok du också
<veryape> i kde fick jag det att funka som jag ville med flash i fullscreen på ena skärmen, vettefan varför eller hur men jag fick det att funka
<veryape> och det  var ungefär det enda jag fick att funka som jag ville :D
<Peyam> gaisten: vad ska jag googla på? jag beskrev problemet i 4 inlägg. svårt o skriva det i ett ord
<gaisten> du kan ju prova att korta ner det
<Peyam> -.-
<veryape> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973631
<gaisten> bara ett tips, gör vad du vill med det
<Peyam> veryape: thanks
<Peyam> finns en ngn lösning på den veryape. verkar inte ha solve the problem
<Peyam> Kanske man borde använda ngn annan flas plugin
<Peyam> Svend Tofte's trick works a treat.  The version that was disabled was 11.3.31.222, and re-enabling 11.3.300.268 fixed everything.  Particularly important for watching olympics on BBC!
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> hahah trodde ngn annan postar samma inlägg som jag paste nyss
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-17
<realubot> Markk: Man kan inte tabba till ett nick som inte är kvar i kanalen. Det är korrekt. Nu är det så att jag inte såg att personen hade lämnat kanalen varför jag tabbade till fel person.
<K350> what's up hackers?
<realubot> K350: Inte alls verkar det som ...
<K350> realubot: vaken?
<K350> man export
<K350> oups
<ehlu> Jobbigt att vara sjuk, men måste kriga sig till jobbet.....
 * ehlu *gone*
<hplc> om man vill undersöka och rätta till en HDD som uppger fel geometri, vilken live cd är bäst då?
<larsemil> puss!
<Markk> realubot: Så det var helt enkelt ditt fel helt och hållet att du tabbade till HeMan, för kanalen är för stor för att man ska kunna ha en bokstav per person. Du måste lära dig att skriva två bokstäver och sedan tabba.
<Coffe> i bash, kan man komma åt värde ti en variabel  via att anv en annan variabel+test ? som text $fisksort där$fisk är ett värde och jag ville komma åt $torsksort
<andol> Coffe: Menar lite såhär? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1540883/
<Coffe> andol ja, ska testa.. tack
<Coffe> andol nu har den ju fått ihop rätt nan, men för då att anropa det $ ? där jag misslyckas
<Coffe> andol: echo ${!${arne}Port}
<realubot> Markk: Ja.
<Markk> :)
<hplc> jag har problem här
<hplc> i en installation av debian säger partitioneraren could not flush cache /dev/ad2
<hplc> nån som kan hjälpa mig vad det betyder?
<Barre> hplc: partioneraren? är det under installationen? vad är det du försöker installera?
<hplc> Barre, ja under installationen
<hplc> Barre, av debian
<hplc> Barre, samma felmeddelande varje gång, manuell eller automatisk partitionering
<hplc> Barre, verkar som om det är ett mer grundläggande fel på disken, oavsett OS klagar den på diskens geometri, men SMART tester ger PASS
<hplc> en Quantum Fireball 6.4Gb HDD PATA, fungerat felfritt tills jag gjorde en disk wipe av typen "DoD 1 passes" tror jag det hette
<Barre> hplc: debian finns i flera olika versioner och minst 8 olika plattformar/kernels (både linux, bsd och hurd), så säga debian är inte riktigt att specificera =)   men det låter som det är fel på disken kanske...
<hplc> Barre, vad ska jag göra?
<hplc> Barre, jag behöver köra nåt grundläggande live cd verktyg, men vad?
<hplc> Barre, just denna heter Debian 6.0.6 full dvd
<hplc> och skapades 2013-01-03
<Barre> hplc: live-cd finns många allternativ att köra, ubuntu t.e.x.... du kan manipulera med disken geomatri m.h.a. fdisk
<Barre> fdisk i expert-mode that is
<hplc> Barre, om jag tittar på disken uppifrån ser jag C/H/S 13328/15/63
<hplc> Barre, kan fdisk eller cfdisk låta mig se så det stämmer med vad datorn tror?
<Dynamit> Detta är lite komiskt
<hplc> Dynamit, mitt problem?
<Dynamit> nej absolut inte
<hplc> Dynamit, tack :)
 * hplc har problem så det räcker nu
<Dynamit> ljudet ifrån dekodern är bättre när jag streamar till Xbmc än vad det är ifrån dekodern. Upplever jag det som ialla fall
<hplc> min brandväggs dist klagar över kernel...nånting, IDSen har varit utslagen sen i midnatt, squid cache manager är komprometterad, och jag har huvudvärk
<hplc> önskar det fanns en FW dist som håller längre än tre-kvart
<hplc> kan jag använda thinner för att torka bort spritpenna text ovanpå HDD? eller löser det upp geometri infon med?
<Dynamit> det är nog risk att du får bort annat än bara texten då
<Dynamit> jag har inga problem med Openwrt hplc
<Dynamit> ;)
<hplc> Dynamit, men är inte openwrt bara för embedded? eller kan man köra det som en vanlig dist?
<Dynamit> funkar på X86 maskiner också
<Dynamit> men har inte petat så mycket med det, men jag vet att det går ;)
<hplc> Dynamit, installerar det som vanliga distar? eller massa meck för att få det att snurra?
<Dynamit> mecka som man egentligen borde med Linux om man nu ska få det som man vill ha det ;)
<Dynamit> och Unix system också för den delen
<hplc> blir lite tveksam, en dist som aldrig larmar om fel och kommer som en IKEA möbel i delar :s
<Dynamit> hm undrar vad som hände
<Dynamit> jaha dekodern pallade inte av att streama ordentligt
<Dynamit> eller så dummar sig streamningen bara i största allmänhet
<Dynamit> du vet va ska man få det exakt som man vill så ska du nästan börja ifrån grunden själv
<Dynamit> vad nog blandning mellan dekoderns fel och Xbmc's fel
<Peyam> hej på er alla linux älskare
<Peyam> älskar xubuntu idag lite mer än igår
<Dynamit> fytusan jag avskyr skrivbors miljön som xubuntu har
<Peyam> vf?
<Dynamit> för att det ser ut i mina ögon som skit
<Dynamit> baa dekodern har för lite ramminne så som jag använder den om jag inte gör någon form av automatisk rensning av oanvända processer när jag streamar till datorn
<Peyam> kde e skit
<Peyam> ahååå
<Peyam> nui börjar tjatet igen
<hplc> jag är förvirrad nu, använde GParted som live usb sticka, och raderade ALLT och formaterade, men jag kan inte få ut max utrymme, en liten rest är markerad som unallocated space som jag inte kan använda
<Dynamit> jag kör inte kde hahahhaha
<Peyam> hplc: ja det gör det alltid. i windows e det dolt
<hplc> ska den "gråa zonen" ligga i början eller i slutet av partitionen?
<Peyam> jag har fyra gig men det finns bara 3.75 free resten e skit
<Peyam> jag vet ej faktiskt. minns ej. aldrig fått problem.. allt jag har får plats i fyra gig
<Peyam> 3.7 gig
<Peyam> *
<Peyam> Dynamit:  va kör du? säger du debian så borde du skaffa dej smak
<Dynamit> beror på vilken maskin du menar
<Peyam> ahåå
<Peyam> va kör du allmänt
<Peyam> vilken e din favorti
<Dynamit> de flesta kör väl Ubuntu
<Dynamit> du får säga vad du vill om Unity
<Peyam> unity var attraktiv i början. hade problem med vissa datorer. den blev bättre och nu blir den bara fulare
<Dynamit> hahaha om man inte anpasar själv
<Dynamit> de flesta av mina maskiner kör inte ens desktop miljö utan har bara Linux som grund
<Peyam> blääääääääääääää
<Peyam> vänta vänta
<Peyam> blääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
<veryape> peyam: vad är det för fel på debian nu då?!
<Dynamit> Linux dreambox 2.6.9 #1 Sat Dec 12 14:19:26 CET 2009 ppc unknown
<Dynamit> :P
<Peyam> veryape: fuk
<Peyam> l
<veryape> felet på debian är "ful"?
<veryape> jag tror inte du har förstått vad debian är
<Dynamit> Skriver jag i min N900 så blir svaret också Linux * fast en hel del annan information och arketekturen är inte samma :P
<Peyam> vi snackar om skrivmiljö.. veryape.
<veryape> ah ok, det byter man ju till vad man vill imo
<veryape> kör awesome på min debianburk och det tycker jag är snyggt så det räcker
<Peyam> veryape: Dynamit sa att xfce var ful
<Peyam> jag tkr inte d
<veryape> näe, jag skulle nog dock hellre köra openbox eller nått sånt istället för xfce
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> ngn som testat fedora?
<Dynamit> jag håller med veryape häldre openbox
<Peyam> det en smaksak ju.
<Dynamit> och vad tror du N900 och min Dreambox har om inte skrivbordsmiljö jag tycker jag ser en sort av "skrivbord" på min Dekoder :P
<Peyam> openbox är ultimatful
<Dynamit> hahaha openbox kan man ändra hur lätt som helst
<Peyam> det vet jag. men orka liksom
<Dynamit> till skillnad ifrån xfce
<Peyam> hellre hålla på med dekoder än ändra på openbox
<hplc> blä över en halvtimma att flytta en 6Gb partition, efter detta får disken fan fungera som ett urverk i 10 år till
<Dynamit> en dekoder måste också ha någon form av skrivbors miljö annars så skulle jag inte ha en OSD eller någonting
<hplc> kan man använda SSD i en äldre maskin m.h.a pci kort? eller måste bios stödja det native?
<bamsefar> hplc: Det är bara en vanlig sata-disk.
<Dynamit> vanlig nja
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Den conformar till sata-standard.
<hplc> bamsefar, men den ska ju vad jag hört sakna rörliga delar?
<bamsefar> Hence helt vanlig sata-disk.
<bamsefar> hplc: Ja, det skiter väl datorn i.
<Dynamit> men i sig så har du rätt bamsefar
<Peyam> jag tänkte på skappa mig en 20Gb ssd och installa OS på den och använda min hdd som backup
<Barre> hplc: ja, det kan fdisk göra, dessutom så kan du "tvinga" datorn att formatera disken på ett givetsätt även om OS tycker att geomatrin är något annat
<Peyam> har ngn provat det?
<Dynamit> men hårddisken i sig är ju inte en "vanlig sata-disk", men den funkar på samma sätt som en vanlig mekansik hårddisk för användaren ja
<Peyam> skaffa*
<hplc> ok en SSD identifierar sig som en SATA, samma kablar med då?
<Peyam> det måste vara samma kablar
<Peyam> eller? om det e SATA
<Dynamit> varför ska den dekrypterings enhet jag vill ha kosta så förbannat mycket?
<Peyam> för du e snobbig
<Dynamit> snobbig
<Dynamit> vadå ska man ha så ska man ju
<hplc> "Dekrypteringsenhet"?
<Peyam> ja. har du råd med dekoder och 149 kanaler har du råd med det också
<Dynamit> ja för att dekryptera kanalerna alias dekoder
<hplc> Dynamit, jaha, jag trodde först du tänkte köra PPTP 4098 bitar mellan två nätverk eller nåt sånt :D
<Peyam> Tkr ni att jag borde hålla käften och se lite tutorial om qt?
<Dynamit> haha qt. det ända jag har nytta av det till är min N900
<Peyam> c++ gui.
<Dynamit> Peyam: minns du eller vet du ens avd den dekodern jag vill ha kostar ca.?
<Peyam> Dynamit:  nääääää
<Dynamit> just det
<hplc> är väl bara försvaret och ambassaderna som använder hårdvarukrypto på allvar?
<Peyam> och Dynamit
<Dynamit> hplc: hur fn ser du på krypterade kanalerna vilket vill säga alla i Sverige idagens läge
<hplc> Dynamit, jag ser överhuvudtaget inte på tv alls sen hjärnblödningen
<hplc> blir bara ett virrvarr av info och ger mig "hjärntrötthet" av alla intryck
<Peyam> hplc: va? vadå hjärnblödning?
<Dynamit> ajdå viste inte att du hade haft en, men ändå rätt svårt att se på tv utan att ha dekoder
<Dynamit> det vill säga omöjligt i Sverige.
<hplc> Peyam, Dynamit ja en sån där subarrchniodal blödning eller hur det stavas
<hplc> till-sahlgrenska-jävligt-fort-blödning var det i alla fall
<Dynamit> som sagt viste inte att du hade haft en.
<Dynamit> men du förstår min poäng va
<Dynamit> Som brukare behöver man inte ha den hemma men någonstans så finns det en dekrypterings enhet.
<hplc> Dynamit, ja jo nu när jag vet att du menar tv
<Dynamit> dekoder är ju = Dekrypterings enhet :P men mångav et inte det eller tänker inte på det
<Peyam> ngn som kör chrome?
<Peyam> ingen?
<Dynamit> nix
<Dynamit> kommer strax tillbaka, måste starta om datorn som jag sitter vid
<Dynamit> så
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> va kör ni för webläsare då?
<Dynamit> Firefox
<Peyam> ja med
<Dynamit> och Nigthly
<Peyam> enda weläsare som alt+space funka på . (har provat opera, chrome)
<Peyam> hur är nightly?
<Dynamit> som Firefox fast uppdateras varje dygn(oftast)
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> jag uppdatera min dator en gång i månaden
<Dynamit> Peyam: https://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/en/dm-8000-hd-pvr#td den du dock så har dem slutat tillverka den, men det ska vist komma ut nytt projekt i år. Men vad jag har sätt så har de inte släppt någon Dekoder för det nya Projektet än
<Peyam> Dynamit:  jag fattar inget av dekoder
<Peyam> jag har aldrig sett eller ägt en
<Dynamit> haha kanske inte det, Men specificationerna säger rätt solklart att det är inte en som är gjort för "normala" användarna
<Peyam> vf visar du den till mig?
 * Barre kör chrome
<Peyam> Barre: alt + space funkar inte för mäj. gör det för dej?
<Dynamit> mest för att du ska få se hur den ser ut och så du kanske förstår att det är inte ens i närheten av de dekodrar man brukar köpa så priset är betydligt mer än genomsnitt's dekodern
<Peyam> jaha okej
<hplc> jag fattar det inte, allt jag gjorde var att köra GParted live cd och rensa, sen gick det bra att installera
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> kmr snart
<Peyam> ska på toa
<hplc> Peyam, ja om man är på väg att komma kan det bli söligt utan papper :p
<Barre> Peyam: jag kör chrome på min android, inte på min desktop
<hplc> om man fyller i ncurses tickboxen "dns server", får man då en maskin som ställer in sig själv att serva det LAN den hittar? eller mera meck?
 * hplc lämnar snart datorn till bosse bildoktor
<Peyam> ska hem nu fan
<Peyam> vi hörs snart
<Barre> hplc: nej, det får du inte
<hplc> ibland kan man inte låta bli att fundera om inte utvecklarna medvetet håller undan förenklingar av rädsla att skapa mass-arbetslöshet i slöheten namn där dom sitter i sina bekväma fåtöljer
<hplc> vem är bättre på att förstå en dator än en dator? ändå är alldagligt server pill onödigt svårt
<hplc> att proba hårdvara är inga problem, att få igång X är en självklarhet idag, men att drifta en server, JA DET får inte förenklas
 * hplc är bitter
<bamsefar> hplc: Det har väl förenklats extremt mycket?
<Dynamit> hplc: det beror på vilken sorts server webserver är inga problem
<hplc> bamsefar, ta mig inte på för stort allvar nu :)
<bamsefar> hplc: Jag tar alla på stort allvar, särskilt Barre
<hplc> bara lite fundersam över varför nät relaterade komponenter inte har fått något mer stöd för att proba och föreslå "lämpliga" defaults utifrån vad scripts med ifconfig, nslookup, ping, nmap etc etc SKULLE kunna ta reda på automaiskt
<hplc> utvecklare och tekniker verkar ha ett egenintresse av att inte förenkla mer än det är, ofta med hänvisning till "att till 100% ha kontrollen"
<hplc> det är just precis exakt samma svar man får av slackware användare
<hplc> en hänvisning till "att besitta kontrollen"
 * hplc oh noes! han har upptäck the dark secret of the milennia
<bamsefar> Eller så är det så att ditt X behöver inte funka, men servertjänster behöver det.
<Dynamit> det är just det du ska ha kontrollen som användare
 * hplc funderar på om det inte är läge för lite weed
<hplc> det borde inte vara omöjligt att få ett install . s h script att hämta korrekta värden från sin omgivning för att ställa in sånt som BIND
<hplc> master slave eller caching i en ncurses tickbox typ
<bamsefar> hplc: Hur ska den veta det?
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> ska swticha till windows
<Peyam> ska spela lite game
<Barre> hplc: jag är ambivalent i frågan om hur mycket smo skall förenklas, i sak håller jag med dig om att det måste bli enklare (vilket det också har blivit, ta vilken linux-dist som helst som har 4-5 år på nacken och jämför). Men förenklingen har också ett pris.
<Barre> hplc: priset är (enligt mig) en mängd antaganden från de som utvecklar applikationerna samt en mängd default installningar, dessa default inställningar kommer med största sannorlikhet att innehålla en eller annan säkerhetsmiss som någon drar nytta av. Så enligt mig lider säkerheten på bekostnad av enkelheten.
<Barre> hplc: en annan nackdel är kunskap, om det är enkelt så är det så fruktansvärt lätt att strunta i att lära sig hur det egentligen fungerar (så jobbar jag ialla fall), om det bara fungerar out-of-the-box så kommer jag inte lägga ner tid på att lära mig hur det fungerar under skalet, det innebär att NÄR (för för eller senare händer det) det blir problem så tar det längre tid att lokalisera var felet är och hitta någon som kan hjälpa 
<Barre> hplc: så även driftsäkerheten lider av enkelheten (in the long run()...
<Barre> mina $0.02
<Barre> dödade jag diskussionen nu :/
<HeMan> andol: jag ska uppdatera en fil i /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ med hjälp av puppet och vill köra ldconfig när det är gjort, vet du syntax för det?
 * Barre vet
<hplc> Barre, nja min sjuksköterska kom och bytade smärtlindring
<hplc> Barre, därför försvann jag
<Barre> HeMan: det är en exec i din manifest som kör subscribe på filen och har parametern refreshonly satt till true
<HeMan> Barre: jag provar med notify => Exec på filen, ska se om det funkar
<andol> (Japp, en notify är nästan en bättre riktning än subscribe, så slipper man modifiera sin exec när man lägger till alt. tar bort ytterligare ./ld.so.conf.d/foo)
<Barre> det ante mig... jag hade fel... andol rulez :P
<MarkusDBX> När jag installerar nya (ubuntu 12.04.1) maskiner i KVM på en ubuntu 12.04.1 server, så har jag mycket cpu och io resurser över. Tips på hur man kan få installationen att nyttja mer resurser.
<MarkusDBX> Min fråga kan också vara: Vilka resurser behöver en ubuntu install, för att gå snabbare. Finns det snabbare installationer som t.ex. inte behöver tara upp filer?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Ska inte fundera på att ha en bas-imagine, och klona ifrån? Med lite förarbete kan du på så vis få en ny virtuella maskin igång på under en halvminut.
<MarkusDBX> andol: Jag gör så ibland, och det fungerar. Men händer även att jag kör cleaninstalls (ofta för att bas-maskinen blivit gammal). Dessa skulle vara kul att kunna snabba upp. Om inte annat för att kunna testa nya versioner av ubuntu snabbt.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, hur säker är du på att du inte är diskbegränsad trots allt? Fast istället för throughput så är det latencyn som sätter gränser, typ fsyncs mellan individuella paket-installationer, etc.
 * andol skjuter lite halvt från höften.
<andol> Barre: Här har du förövrigt en gyllene tillfällen att visa mig var skåpet ska stå någonstans :-)
<MarkusDBX> andol: Jag har diskimage på ett ssd-raid1 och storagepool på ett annat ssd-raid1. Så jag borde ha IO-prestanda. Htop och Iotop visar inget anmärkningsvärt.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kanske är ssds ändå något begränsade för random-småfiler? Kan det vara det? Ska undersöka saken.
<HeMan> har för mig att installationer är cpu-bound
<MarkusDBX> andol: ska tillägga att jag installerar mkt snabbare än en hdd. Stör mig mest på att det "skulle kunna" gå fortare.
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: berätta mer.
<HeMan> jag gjorde tar-filer av installationer tidigare och dom gick rejält mycke snabbare att rulla ut än en riktig installation
<MarkusDBX> du tara en maskin?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> blev snabbt men inte så smidigt
<MarkusDBX> som sagt. Jag gör det ibland. mest störande att själva installationerna segar, när man vill göra dom.
<HeMan> pakethanterare gör en massa saker under installationen och den använder bara en core
<MarkusDBX> eftersom den antagligen kör en massa tar, så vore det förståss trevligt om den iaf kunde köra flera kärnor.
<HeMan> har provat ha 4 st stripade SSD'er och det gick inte märkbart mycket snabbare
<MarkusDBX> grub options?
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: det är ungefär vad jag märkt också.
<HeMan> med 4 SSD'er fick jag ca 1 GB/s både läs och skriv
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: har c:a 500MBps just nu.
<andol> MarkusDBX: installern betar av paket som ska installeras serielt.
<MarkusDBX> hmm. vi pratar massor av småfiler..
<HeMan> det borde gå göra någon form av trädsökning och installera så mycket som möjligt parallellt
<MarkusDBX> kan det vara en idé att installera maskinen till en ramdisk. från en iso på en ramdisk? Sen kopiera över
<HeMan> tror inte det hjälper jättemycket om installationen är cpu-bound
<andol> MarkusDBX: Antar förörövrigt att det är serverns debian-installer vi pratar om här? Är du nyfiken kan du ju ta en titt under virtuell konsol #4 (har jag för mig), och se vad den faktiskt gör.
<HeMan> *sniff* min YubiKey Neo levereras inte förrän i slutet av januari
<MarkusDBX> andol: får bli så. jag har en viss misstanke att den försöker leta nätverks-arkitektur, känna igen hårdvara osv. Kan det vara så?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, nätverksdeterkingen är ju en separat del utav installern, och utöver att identifiera diskar så tror jag inte att installerna är överdriviet intresserad utav exakt hårdvara. Överlag hanterar ju sådant numera rätt dynamiskt av kärnan vid uppstart.
<K350> ehm, det går ju inte att leta efter folk på freenod eom man inte är i samma kanal som dom:-(
<MarkusDBX> Ska ta och prova att provisionera med virsh också. Inte testat än. Kanske att det kan gå snabbare. Just nu X11'ar jag virt-manager till min lokala maskin. (lite smålat, jag vet.)
<MarkusDBX> andol: HeMan: Tack för hjälpen. Återkommer om jag hittar nåt sätt att snabba upp installationen på.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Gör gärna det.
<HeMan> default borde den kör lika många parallella paket som det finns cores
<HeMan> när det går vill säga
<HeMan> libc6 kan ju tex vara svår att köra samtidigt med något
<Peyam> hi
<ehlu> Peyam är på ingång, jag drar :)
<JohnSmith82> Är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett väldigt simplet bash script? För att ändra brightness på laptopen, borde inte ta mer än 2-3 mins att skriva. Den ska bara kolla vad för nummer som finns i en fil och sen skriva över numret. Mer info här http://pastebin.com/crRFVbzw
<andol> JohnSmith82: Jo, ett sådant skript skulle nog flertalet här inne kunna slänga ihop i en handvändning. Fast annars är ju det en lagom stor uppgift att själv lära sig på? :) Prövat, men fastnat på någe?
<JohnSmith82> har aldrig pillat med bash script. kört linux mint på netbooken länge men aldrig pillat med den egentligen
<JohnSmith82> och nu bytte jag till LXDE och himlars var snabb den blev helt plötsligt, men samsung-tools (som hanterar function keys) slutade funka
<JohnSmith82> så tänkte att jag kunde fulhakka in keybindings med ett sånt script
 * andol sneglar lite i riktning mot http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<tobbe_> någon bra film ngn kan tipsa om
<tobbe_> grymt uttråkad
<Peyam> faaaaaan
<Peyam> Java är inte lätt
<Peyam> fan va mkt text
<Peyam> och fan va ful windows e
<ehlu> byt till snabbaste xubuntu då :)
<Peyam> jag kör eclipse på windows
<David-A> Peyam: mycket text att läsa eller att skriva? (båda kanske :)
<Peyam> jag börjat med Android dev och det e mkt text bara
<ehlu> Peyam: eclipse finns till linux me
<Peyam> jag vet men jag fick problem med en grej igår så jag orkade inte fixa till det.
<Peyam> kör med windows
<ehlu> :-)
<K350> nc versionen på ubuntu sägs ju vara säkrare för att de tagit bort -e flaggan. LMAO säger jag bara. hackade just runt det :D
<Peyam> LMAO
<Peyam> LMCO
<K350> lol
<ehlu> haha
<Peyam> e sugen på en ögonstyrd dator
<Peyam> med 10^inf noggrannhet
<K350> låter jobbigt om man måste blinka
<Peyam> det har man ju löst också tror jag
<Peyam> hur skriver den där Fysikern?
<Peyam> Stve haokin?
<Peyam> Steve Hawkin?
<ehlu> googla? :)
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> har snus
<Peyam> den ger mig seg
<ehlu> orka fråga om du inte orka googla?
<Peyam> gör
<ehlu> hur gammal är du Peyam?
<Peyam> ooch de där snabba tutorial gjorde mig riktigt seg
<Peyam> 24
<David-A> Peyam, K350: det låter användbart även med bara ca 20 pixel noggrannhet. ibland skriver jag i ett fönster, flyttar blicken till ett annat fönster, skriver lite till men det hamnar i första fönstret
<Peyam> HAr du provat? David-A
<ehlu> :D
<David-A> har inte provat ögonstyrning
<Peyam> vf blir jag seg av snus?
<ehlu> för att du itne är van med nikotin
<Peyam> som om jag rökt 4 cig i rad
<Peyam> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537870_4109393255094_1460388987_n.jpg
<Peyam> va tks om min rakade skalle?
<K350> David-A: Låter snårigt. Man får lov att ha rätt duktig koll på var man har ögonen. non-stop.
<ehlu> Ne man kanske ska kolla vad som är nytt i fedora 18
<Peyam> har de tagit bort Skapa Directory i Gnome 2.6?
<Peyam> 3.6
<Peyam> när man höger klickar
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> nää skitsamma
<Peyam> jag ska ligga i säng o spela dator
<Peyam> nu
<K350> Peyam: eh, det finn sju mkdir
<Peyam> jag kollade på youtube en review om Gnome 3.6
<Peyam> och de i videon klgade på det
<Peyam> fast jag har sj provat d
<K350> Det är väl inge spesific gnome funktion?
<Peyam> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/donerat-bajs-botade-diarreer
<Peyam> inte?
<ehlu> K350: vadå?
<K350> ehlu: Va?
<ehlu> K350: Vad är inte en specifik gnome funktion?
<K350> mkdir
<ehlu> Aha :P
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-18
<realubot> När tas "mute"-spärren på ibm bort?
<K350> va är han spärrad? Han som var så kul!
<realubot> K350: Han kan inte skriva i kanalen.Dom har tystat honom.
<K350> realubot: vilka är dom som gjort det? Trisst. Kan han inte snacka privat? Jag försökte .inget svar från honom
<K350> t
<HakanS> realubot: Fråga OP.
<HakanS> God morgon. Kallt och friskt ute.
<Barre> men myggfritt HakanS
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii
<xintron> np: Infected Mushroom - Bust A Move [Classical Mushroom]
<HakanS> Barre: Det är väl skönt?
<Barre> HakanS: absolut!
 * Barre blir galen på sin rPi
<Coffe> vad nu
<bamsefar> Barre: Du kanske har ett måndagsex bara?
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi har en hemma som inte används om du vill låna för att testa om det är din som är defekt.
<antii> xintron: Heh.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  Barre har oxå en över om du behöver låna .. 99% av problemen beror på fördålig laddare
<Barre> bamsefar, Coffe: det är detta som jag upplever... USB->Seriel dongel.. http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=16280&p=183271
<Coffe> Barre:  ja gtar med min extra till jobbet på måndag.. så vill du är det bara komma förbi å låna
<Barre> Coffe: tackar, men det behövs inte. Jag har provat med båda mina och får samma reslutat.
<Coffe> vilken verion har du ?
<Barre> Coffe: version av raspbian, eller hw?
<Coffe> hw
<Barre> Model B, men det är kanske finns i fler versioner (vad vet jag=
<Coffe> det finns 3 , 2  där hw ändrast och senaste är uppgradering från 25 till 512 minne
<Barre> Coffe: min rapporterar 438MiB RAM
<Coffe> då har du senaste
<antii> ni kör rPi, har ni den som hptc? :O)
<Coffe> ja
<HeMan> ja
<bamsefar> Nej, jag har den som bokstöd.
<HeMan> men min rpi nr 2 ska vara ip-telefoni-server
<antii> fan blir o köpa en sån :-)
<antii> vad kör ni med för sd-kort?
<Barre> antii: nej, jag kör den som en lite hem-automatiseringsburk
<antii> svart eller transparent chassi? :-)
<Barre> chassi is for non-nörds
<Barre> ;)
<antii> ;)
<Barre> antii: ett sådant chassi kör jag http://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/911/1954911/1954911_120920154714_RCase-BLK-01.jpg
<antii> ah
<antii> blir ett sånt för mig med..
<antii> passar in bättre hemma :P
<HeMan> gaffachassi!
<antii> 32 GB minne med då
<antii> kanske lite overkill men
<antii> Barre: blev en pi med 16gb minne och det där chassit!
<larsemil> Barre: jag vek ett av hårt papper
<larsemil> Barre: det är väl ändå lite nördpoäng?
<Barre> antii: 16GB ram?... du menar 16GB SD-kort hoppas jag?
<Barre> larsemil: snyggt... data-origami
<antii> Barre: sdkort ja
<larsemil> andol: och du bara facebookar och facebookar fast på g+
<Coffe> funderar på ett vesa case till min , så jag kan sätta den bakom tvn.   Någon som känner till något om hacking av samsung tv ?
<realubot> ibm undrar hur länge han har "mute" på sig?
<ehlu> Någon som är duktig på gmail? Jag har fått ca 15 mail med massor med bifoga filer i som jag vill ha ner på hårddisken. Finns det något smart sätt att göra detta än att klicka in på varenda mail och spara alla?
<realubot> ehlu: Det lär ju finnas ett alt. som heter download all eller något?
<larsemil> realubot: tveksamt när det ligger i olika mail
<ehlu> Exakt, det är flera mail
<larsemil> bara att bita i det sura äpplet tror jag
<ehlu> Gah
<larsemil> ehlu: http://superuser.com/questions/15485/download-all-attachments-in-my-gmail-account
<larsemil> var nog inget ändå
<Barre> tror att google drive hade varit ett bättre allternativ för att skicka filer mellan användare än vad gmail är :) bara en iaktagelse, inte någon lösning...
<ehlu> Barre: jo, jag har ju sagt åt den här personen att göra så
<ehlu> men inte alla människor som tar den enkla vägen
<ehlu> tyvärr
<realubot> larsemil: Oj, såg inte att det var olika mail. Det är ju en annan femma så klart.
<andol> larsemil: Vad annars ska jag roa mig när jag är hemma ofrisk? :)
<larsemil> andol: xkcd, cyanogen and happiness, oglaf och smbc!?
<Nafallo> andol: adder dist-upgrade ;-)
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> sakerhetsuppdatering for rpm i ubuntu :-P
<Nafallo> seriost? :-P
<Dynamit> hmm undrar varför gSUB matar ut detta till mig 2SUB: Failed pthread_create()
<Dynamit> måste hitta lösning jag bryr mig inte att vara utan undertext men vissa andra i detta hus gör det
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/HsrVKVPE om någon vill läsa hela loggen som är relaterad till gSUB
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, givet att man distribuerar ett paket innehållande rpm-binären så är det väl inte helt orimligt att även distribuerea säkerhetsuppdateringar, särskilt då paketet bor i main? Att rpm dessutom bor i main, kan det måhända ha med LSB att göra?
<Nafallo> andol: jag koper den anledningen ja, men det ar fortfarande lite lustigt ;-)
<Dynamit> är det ingen som har någon som helst anning om vad det kan vara som gör att jag får detta felmeddelande
<larsemil> andol: http://pastebin.com/pKHLSDW0 <-- vad är fel på det där? :O
<larsemil> andol: det kan du fundera på åt mig.
<Dynamit> larsemil: du kan ju fundera över mitt problem :P
<andol> larsemil: Först och främst, ska ditt RewriteCond verkligen ha ett likamedtecken framför variabel och kvalifcerande värde?
<andol> s/framför/mellan/
<larsemil> andol: RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} ^(83\.209\.243\.222)$
<larsemil> RewriteRule ^/* http://www.destinator.se/bpInlogg.php [L]
<larsemil> den där fungerade. Men den triggade på allt.
<Dynamit> är det någon fler här än jag som avnänder Linux baserad Dekoder?
<andol> larsemil: Den där RewriteCond ser rätt ut, och även om jag inte vet vad parenteserarna gör där så ska de varesig göra nytta eller skada.
 * andol dubbelkollade just med egen Apache-instans.
<larsemil> mitt problem är så här:
<larsemil> om man besöker domänen www.domain.tld så ska man slussas till en plats om man har visst ip, annars till annan. Men om man besöker www.domain.tld/pelle så ska den inte trigga på det alls.
<larsemil> då ska den göra "som vanligt"
<andol> larsemil: Även ha ett RewriteCond som testar mot säg %{PATH_INFO} eller så?
<andol> Eller tja, %{REQUEST_URI} kanske är snäppet mera rätt.
<larsemil> RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} ^(83\.209\.243\.222)$
<larsemil> RewriteRule ^$/* http://www.destinator.se/bpInlogg.php [QSA,L]
<larsemil> den där gjorde vad jag ville
<larsemil> tricket var $ i rulen
 * andol tycker att "^$/*" ser väldigt märkligt ut, med tanke på att $ markerar ett avslut på ett regexp-mönster.
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> jag har ändrat det
<larsemil> ^$
<larsemil> nöjd nu? :D
<andol> larsemil: Jo, fast får du nu önskat resultat från www.domain.tld/alice alt. www.domain.tld/bob?
<andol> Jaja, dags för mig att krypa ner under ett täcke igen. *poof*
<MarkusDBX> Hej pojkar, vad säger ni om virtualiserade brandväggar. Alltså att använda en virtualiserad guest-maskin som brandvägg. Givetvis har man 2 separata fysiska nics. Experterna verkar inte ense när man googlar.
<MarkusDBX> Vissa tycker att en brandvägg ska skydda hela hypervizorn (aka fysisk brandvägg i annan enhet)
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jag vet inte riktigt i en virtualiserad miljö men har varit med då kunden valt att inte ha någon extern brandvägg och valt att skydda maskinerna med egna brandväggar
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: dvs att man kör iptables och tex snort lokalt
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: ah, så kan man givetvis göra.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: men i en virtualiserad miljö där man delar cpu mellan flera maskiner kan det vara mer effektivt med en brandvägg
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: än en per virtuell maskin
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: en del experter tycker att iptables i själva applikationsservern är fel pga att det ger fler angreppsvägar. Ofta har ju t.ex. en webbserver många olika program installerade som kan angripas, en dedikerad brandvägg går att göra väldigt bare/överskådlig.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jo man får ju planera det hela
<MarkusDBX> Jag håller på och sätter upp en privatutvecklingsmaskin. Den ska inte ens vara ute på nätet. Ska bara ha en NAT med typ en port öppen för ssh, med fail2ban.
<MarkusDBX> Nu är frågan om jag ska köra en fysisk router för nat, eller vågar man virtualisera?
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Du vågar nog virtualisera den.
<bamsefar> Om det inte är något viktigt.
<MarkusDBX> jag kör kvm. Har inte hittat en perfekt guide för det jag vill göra.
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej! Hoppas att det varit en bra vecka. Tänkte höra om det är någon här som har erfarenhet av USB till VGA i Ubuntu?
<X-Sleepy-X> Går det att köra Spotify, eller något alternativ, i CLI på Ubuntu server?
<realubot> Hur kör man tesseract med sv. tecken? Den verkar inte förstå svenska tecken när man kör: tesseract input.tif output
<Dynamit> http://picpaste.com/pics/SAM_0928-dcDSEXyj.1358530246.JPG vad tycker ni om min font till undertexterna som dekodern hämtar, visserligen så måste jag ändra storleken men annars är jag nöjd med hur det ser ut nu
<HakanS> realubot: Du måste installera tesseract-ocr-swe
<HakanS> realubot: Vill du ha ett grafiskt skal till tesseract så kan du installera yagf
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har gjort det. Det var kanske inte svårare än att man måste ha -l swe med.
<realubot> Jag kör ett test nu.
<realubot> HakanS: Tack för tipsen.
<realubot> HakanS: Det verkar som om yagf är mer än ett GUI till Tesseract?
<HakanS> realubot: På vilket sätt?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har inte testat det men jag tyckte det verkade som om det går tt redigera bilder, extrahera text från vissa delar av bilder e.t.c.
<MarkusDBX> Är det bara jag eller har dom brickat non-standard ssh-portar i virt-manager?
<K350> MarkusDBX: Vad är det som inte funkar?
<MarkusDBX> K350: Det jag har svårigheter att använda en annan ssh-port än 22, med virt-manager (kvm).
<MarkusDBX> -4 första chars.
<K350> MarkusDBX: är den valda porten öppen?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vad händer ifall du petar in det alternativa port-numret i ~/.ssh/config, istället för att försöka confa via virt-manager?
<MarkusDBX> andol: Har redan testat, funkar inte det heller.
<K350> Har just fått psad att fungera. Nu ska jag belöna mgi själv med en öl!:-)
<MarkusDBX> K350: är öppen var andra ssh-kopplingar.
<andol> segt
<K350> Är kanalen alltså öppen men du kan inte ansluta?
<Dynamit> fn över 100 kanaler och inget att se
<K350> porten menar jag
<Dynamit> tur att man har filmer i datorn
<MarkusDBX> andol: min ssh bookmark funkar fint.
<MarkusDBX> verkar bara vara kasst stöd i virt-manager för custom ssh portar.
<K350> andol: Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<K350> Går det inte att starta servern, startar dne på fel port. öppnar dne en anna port du valt men dukan inte ansluta eller????
<K350> försöker dukonfigurera medan servenr fortfarad  körs?
<maxjezy> hur delar man lättast mediainnehåll från datorn till tv
<maxjezy> i windows var det bara att lägga i biblioteket, och streama direkt
<johanbr> beror på vilket protokoll din TV har stöd för
<johanbr> (samba, nfs, dlna, ...)
<K350> maxjezy: FreeNAS kanske kunde vara något för di gom du ska dela media med familjen och TV aparater m.m :-)
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag Xbmc då behöver man inte bry sig
<_Trullo> xbmc e fan grymt
<maxjezy> johanbr, dlna
<maxjezy> jag vill egentligen bara ha en mapp på datorn jag lägger saker i som ska delas
<maxjezy> tv'n sköter det sen och kategoriserar film i film och musik i musik
<maxjezy> gah
 * andol gör en uppgradera-kernel-reboot på ubuntu-se.org-servern nu.
<K350> andol: Vet du vem som satt mute på ibm?
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-19
<Peyam> waaaaaaaaaazap
<Peyam> uncle Peyam is here
<Peyam> Söker en blond kurd +18
<K350> Hur skriver man en 'backstick" på ett svenskt tangentbord?
<johanbr> maxjezy: installera minidlna, peka den på rätt katalog
<maxjezy> johanbr, hur pekar jag den?
<maxjezy> har installerat men vet inte hur jag startar den, måste jag starta om datorn?=
<maxjezy> löste det med rygel
<maxjezy> den la till video mappen som delad, lite magiskt
<Cryingfreeman> #foss-sthlm
<Cryingfreeman> Finns det nån sån kanal?
<Cryingfreeman> Haha, skulle ha testat först... :)
<Barre> CryingFreeman har jag inte sett på länge
<HakanS> Barre: Har du sett hans sida http://linuxnyheter.se/ ?
<Barre> HakanS:jag menar här på irc =)
<HakanS> Barre: Jo, jag förstod att det var det du menade.
<Philip5> vad nu? sitter ni och förstår varandra på irc?!
<andol> Philip5: Verkligen, vad är världen på väg egentligen? :)
<Philip5> exakt
<Philip5> börjar blir orolig
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bra och hur har du det
<Philip5> jodå, bra också. det är ju helg. sitter med lite kaffe, surfar på nätet om vad som hänt och är nytt. blir en vända på stadens gator efter det
<Philip5> swecarp: hur är foten? bättre så du kan röra dig mer obehindrat?
<swecarp> då kan du leta efter den lille kurden
<swecarp> foten är ok har haft ont nu i en vecka
<Philip5> kurden hänger nog mest i utkanten av staden
<Philip5> drygt när man har ont i typ fötterna som man tar för givna att de ska funka
<swecarp> ja hälsenan käns så stel försöker stretcha den men det hjälper en liten stund
<Philip5> hårdare delar på kroppen tar ju sin tid att läka
<Philip5> senor och muskelfästen är väl nästan värst
<swecarp> japp hela prosessen kan ta ett år innan allt äör som vanligt
<Philip5> drygt
<swecarp> nu kallar kaffet och färska frallor
<Dynamit> Kan någon förklara varför folk bra ofta snålar med musik kvalliten när de rippar musiken. Skulle 250kb/s vara nått att hurra för?
<Philip5> Dynamit: sällan jag krånglar med mp3or nu för tiden när jag har spotify
<fredrik__> Jag har lyckats göra något riktigt dumt med Google Drive. Jag har på något sätt lyckats länka en öppen google drive till min egna. Jag ser inte den här länkningen när jag loggar in på drive i webbläsaren.. men insync hittar koppling och ladar ner masor a skräp... något som vet hur man rättar till detta?
<Philip5> själv använder jag inte ens google drive så jag har ingen aning
<Dynamit> Philip5: börjar du kolla på deras rippar så ger jag mig tusan på att det är skit rippar också
<coffe> Barre,  vaken ?
<realubot> Varför tar OpenOffice Calc bort 0:an när jag klistrar in ett datum, t.ex. 081023
<coffe> fältet är inte datum
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll vad jag formaterar cellerna till inna jag klistrar in. 0:an försvinner likt förbannat.
<coffe> du får ändra det till text eller datum
<realubot> Det hjälper inte.
<realubot> Det hjälper bara om jag skriver in datum för hand. Inte om jag klistrar in datum
<realubot> .
 * realubot misstänker att det är en bugg i Calc.
<Barre> coffe: jupps
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn här?
<Peyam> jag installerar ubuntu 12.10
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag är inte här.
<Peyam> och när jag vill installerar catalyst så klagar den på ngt
 * realubot bråkar med OpenOffice Calc.
<Barre> realubot: hur reproducerar du buggen då?
<Peyam> i Fedora så körde jag yum groupinstall "Delevopment Tools"
<Peyam> vad är motsvarande commandot i ubuntu?
<coffe> Barre,  löste det
<Barre> coffe: ok
<coffe> se skärmbild Barre
<Barre> coffe: vilken skärmbild?
<coffe> försöker dcc ju
<Barre> coffe: orkar inte springa ner i källaren och titta på bilden... ssh:ar in till ircburken
<coffe> Barre, http://s13.postimage.org/yvcyademf/Sk_rmbild_fr_n_2013_01_18_16_13_08.png
<Barre> coffe: =)
<hplc> hej, kan nån posta packetstorm länken igen om cache manager sårbarheten som postades för några dagar sedan?, har glömt av den
<andol> hplc: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ borde kunna hjälpa dig
<andol> (Att ställa in sin egna irc-klient att logga är inte dumt det heller.)
<swecarp> wb pk
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: danke schön
<Philip5> swecarp: vad har hänt sedan sist förrutom att du fått kaffe och fralla?
<swecarp> börjat laga kvällsmat
<Philip5> inte dumt
<Philip5> jag passade på att käka lite på stan när jag var där och shoppade lite smått
<Philip5> nu är det kaffe och fototidning som gäller :)
<swecarp> rena lyxlivet altså
<Philip5> lite så på helgen
<hplc> det finns kanaler där dom nog har tittat för mycket på finska tecknade mumin, för det befolkas mestadels av "snorkfröknar" och mumin-"troll", om dom inte vill veta av nybörjare som ställer frågor om deras app så kan dom väl i alla fall ta ner bannern "welcome to our friendly help channel for support"
 * hplc är tjurig
<swecarp> hplc:  vad nu då
<hplc> swecarp,  PFsense kanalen, 9 ops och 254 inloggade, men noll svar om frågor av "icke-google" karaktär
<swecarp> ops det låter inte bra
<hplc> swecarp, jag kräver inga svar, men tycker att "några" i den kanalen borde vara inblandade, antingen som contributors eller rentav devs
<hplc> swecarp, att deras dist har en komerssiell del som ger förtur i support kan jag förstå
<swecarp> hplc:  låter som om dom inte direkt bryr sig om dom icke betalande användarna
<hplc> swecarp, men då borde dom tona ner "hjälpsamheten" i sin reklam, mer i formen "vi hjälper er gärna i mån av tid och förmåga, dock har den komerssiella supporten företräde"
<hplc> swecarp, exakt, jag funderar på att skaffa paid support
<swecarp> hplc:  eller så kör du något annat
<hplc> och då är jag i ett läge där jag knappt har råd med mat
<hplc> swecarp, nej min linux FW distro IPfire förstördes beviseligen av en exploit
<hplc> swecarp, när jag säger beviseligen så menar jag "loggarna fullsmackade med bevis, dagen efter var både grafer och loggar utrivna"
<hplc> bara white-space kvar
<swecarp> ok
<coffe> Barre,  hade lite tråkigt å ville ha koll på om puppet rullar
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> ngn här?
<Peyam> Jag försöker ha två skärmar samtidigt men båda visar samma bild
<Peyam> hur fixar jag det?
<Nemi|> gått in i skärminställningarna?
<Nemi|> system-preferences-monitors
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men det visar bara en där också
<Nemi|> du får bara fram att den hittar en skärm?
<Peyam> ja
<Nemi|> men båda skärmarna är igång och visar bild?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> de visar samma skräm
<Peyam> asså jag har samma fönster i både
<Peyam> a
<Nemi|> testat klicka "detect monitors"?
<Nemi|> jag har inte haft problem med mina skärmar så jag kan inte mycket om det där dessvärre
<Peyam> den skriver Dell17 på båda
<Peyam> hur har du kopplat dem till varandra?
<Peyam> har du två olika portar i grafikkortet ?
<Nemi|> jag har en laptop + en extra skärm
<Peyam> jaha
<Nemi|> var otylig
<Nemi|> otydlig
<Peyam> jag har en stationär som jag vill koppla til två skärmar
<Nemi|> http://dator8.info/16/2012/02/hur-du-stUller-in-flera-bildskUrmar-i-Ubuntu.html
<_Trullo> du kör väl spegla istället för utvidga, vad nu det heter på engelska..
<Peyam> Mirror är oaktiverad
<Nemi|> precis, men jag blev förvirrad när peyam sa att han bara ser en skärm i inställningarna
<Peyam> jag har både skärmar i en port using a 1 to 2 ports
<Peyam> vga
<Peyam> Ska testa ha de i olika portar
<Peyam> nu har ja båda i två olia portar
<Peyam> men den visar bild på bara en
<Peyam> den hittar inte den andra skärmen
<Nemi|> men förut visade det bild i båda?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> då var de connectad i samma port
<Peyam> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRr-Njlug2KfWG3pFlybO2DaSLsCfTgOHT9kTPfjy8n-e4nDbvb
<Peyam> jag använde en sån här i början
<Peyam> och en sån
<Peyam> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Adapter_DVI_to_VGA.jpg
<Peyam> s"jag kopplade bild nummer 2 i nummer 1 så har jag vga till båda skärmar
<Peyam> men nu provade jag att koppla den andra skärmen i den andra dvi som grafikkortet har
<Nemi|> letat efter hjälp i forum?
<Peyam> som fan
<Nemi|> du måste antagligen hitta ett sätt för datorn att förstå att dte är två olika skärmar
<Peyam> kanske borde starta om skiten
<Peyam> nu funkar båda
<Peyam> visade sig att ena dvi var ren dvi
<Peyam> och inte kunde köras konverterad till vga
<Peyam> är ngn här?
<Peyam1> så
<Peyam> allt väl?
<Peyam> prata
<Peyam> snälla
<Peyam> realubot:  prata för i helvete
<K350> hur kan jag kolla att iptables logging är igång?
<Nemi|> Peyam: bra att det ordnade sig :)
<K350> iptables loggaran finns inte i /var/log/messages. Hur tar jag reda på vart dom är?
<andol> K350: Kollat i /var/log/syslog och /var/log/kern.log?
<K350> Vilken syslog-daemon används i ubuntu?
<K350> andol: Ok, ska kika. Har strul med psad osm inte hittar iptable loggarna
<K350> erm, ingen syslogd eller syslog-ng eller ulogd i lubuntu..
<K350> andol: får intryck av att här inte finns någon systemlog daemon..eh..det kan väl inte stämma?
<andol> K350: default är rsyslogd
<Peyam> Nemi|: Det var så att en av portana var ren dvi och den andra kunde konverteras till vga
<K350> andol: Hm, /var/log/syslog är rätt full. Hu rkollar jag om iptables loggarna finns just där?
<Peyam> Iransk tjej plz pm'a mig
<Peyam> skärmarna har två olika färger
<Peyam> vet ej hur ja ska fixa till det
<Peyam> ena a vga och den andra dvi
<Peyam> nu
<Peyam> e de samma
<Peyam> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice
<Nemi|> grattis
<Peyam> tackar
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> vad händer?
<K350> andol: psad skickar mig de thär medelandet varje gång den startas - http://pastebin.com/bN8Gsdu1 -. Jag har följt instruktionen på sidan medelandet refererar till. Men får fortfarande dessa medelanden. Har dunågon ide?
<Peyam> Kanske ni vill se hur min set up hemma ser ut
<Peyam> OKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ då
<Peyam> kmr snart
<Peyam> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12866097/2013-01-19%2021.12.06.jpg
<Peyam> temperaturen är på 49 med Ubuntu 12.10
<Peyam> det var mindre med xubuntu
<Peyam> what is going on?
<Peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<realubot> Tyst. Kanalen sover.
<Peyam> asså fett jobbiga ni e
<Peyam> alltid tysta
<Peyam> va gör ni?
<Peyam> realubot: jag e otrogen mot xubuntu
<realubot> Peyam: Vad kör du nu då?
<Peyam> ubuntu
<Peyam> med unity
<realubot> Kör Lubuntu. Det är Ubuntu för hårdingar.
<Peyam> det e lättare än xfce men liknar skit
<Peyam> !rq realubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'rq realubot' not found
<Peyam> ubot2: google
<ubot2> De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<Peyam> ubot2: grub
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub' not found
<Peyam> ubot2: ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu är ett komplett Linux-baserat operativsystem som är fritt tillgängligt med både community och professionell support. Se http://www.ubuntu.com för mer information.
<Peyam> ubot2: sex
<ubot2> Factoid 'sex' not found
<Peyam> ubot2: fuck
<ubot2> Factoid 'fuck' not found
<Peyam> ubot2: youtube
<ubot2> Factoid 'youtube' not found
<ubot2> Peyam: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Peyam> nähe
<maxjezy> realubot, jag kör lubuntu nu, kan klaga på vissa saker, känns faktiskt budget överlag
<maxjezy> den renderar det grafiska väldigt dåligt, ganska segt och stabiliteten har inte visat sig vara allt för märkvärdig med redan 2 krascher på en ett par dagar
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> hellre openbox som ngn sa här
<maxjezy> tror det har och göra med att windows hanterar ram minnet bättre, och bättre drivisar eller bättre stöd iaf, i windows.
<maxjezy> vilken box man kör är en smaksak, det viktiga är att man inte förlorar arbete pga ostabilitet
<maxjezy> som kan bero på tusentals olika saker
<Peyam> ubuntu har kraschar sen jag installerar den
<Peyam> asså två timmar
<maxjezy> det är skandalöst
<maxjezy> felmeddelanden om skrivbordshanterare och panelkrascher 2013 är pinsamt i ett operativsystem
<maxjezy> att ett system fryser helt är helt oacceptabelt, om den nu snurrat igång ska det och snurra vidare.
<Peyam1> men byt dist
<maxjezy> tror mina problem är hårdvarubaserade
<Peyam> gamla eller nya?
<Peyam> eller doesn't matter?
<maxjezy> tror det alltid funnits där
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> vad e bäst o göra?
<Peyam> byta till windows?
<maxjezy> har haft problem i linux med denna hårdvara
<maxjezy> speciellt hastigheten är mycket bättre i windows
<Peyam> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543944_4131386564913_1090359723_n.jpg
<Peyam> även om du kör ssd?
<Peyam> så vf kör du linux?
<maxjezy> jag måste ha en windows 8 licens
<maxjezy> har inte hunnit köpa en
<maxjezy> betan har gått ut
<maxjezy> testversion
<Peyam> registrera dej på en kurs du får gratis från microsoft
<Peyam> men windows 8 är inte så mkt bätre än 7
<Peyam> 7 an e bättre prestanda mässigt
<maxjezy> jag tycker tvärtom, prestanda i funktionalitet och smidighet är 8 så nice
<maxjezy> men båda är riktigt bra men ja gillar 8 bättre
<Peyam> jag såg lite video på youtube ..
<Peyam> jag kör java i windows. och spela.. så känns onödigt o byta till 7
<Peyam> 8
<maxjezy> ja, jag gillar dock den nya "startmenyn"
<Peyam> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
<Peyam> I hate it
<maxjezy> alltså, det är typ en "custom meny"
<maxjezy> docka
<hplc> verkar vara menad för touchscreens
<maxjezy> man väljer simpelt vad man vill ha
<maxjezy> och en bra sökmotor i den
<maxjezy> nej, det är perfekt för mus med
<maxjezy> det är som unity borde ha varit
<Peyam> allt är jobbigt tkr ja
<maxjezy> stabilt, simpelt.
<Peyam> allt ska vara ögonstyrd
<Peyam> eller hjärnstyrd.
<maxjezy> alla vill ju ha hur de vill ha, jag vill bara att grejerna ska funka så är jag nöjd, där ger 8:an bäst. men sen är priset och vissa grejer nice i linux men det är inte värt det för en produktionsmaskin iaf.
<Peyam> inte?
<Peyam> vad tänker du på?
<maxjezy> om jag går ifrån datorn i förhoppning av att den ska jobba vidare och sköta det jag bett den om, då vill ja inte komma tillbaka till den och inse att den crashat redan efter ett par minuters arbete och jag nu ha förlorat flera viktiga timmar
<Peyam> vadå för program kör du egentligen?
<Peyam> använd dropbox
<Peyam> spara allt där
<maxjezy> den sparar var fil efter varje renderpass separat i png format
<maxjezy> så jag förlorar inget arbete som blivit utfört
<maxjezy> men allt som inte blev utfört har ju inte haft möjlighet att sparas
<Peyam> jaha.
<maxjezy> eftersom framtiden aldrig fick existera
<Peyam> du jobbar med pixlar o skit
<maxjezy> preics
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> pressizzly
<maxjezy> elvis precisly
<Peyam> hmm. tkr inte att linux är riktigt bra på det
<hplc> fast detsamma gäller ju för en fysiker eller en kemist som kör nån avancerad simulering
<maxjezy> näe, linux är bra på det inte grafiska
<Peyam> hplc: nej..linux funkar hur bra som helst med simuleringar
<Peyam> maxjezy: det har jag märkt ja
<hplc> Peyam, ja, men kravet på uptime menade jag
<Peyam> en gång körde jag en expriment med NMR i Su och då var simuleringen uppe i 24 timmar
<Peyam> och det gjorde vi i Redhat
<Peyam> det var stabilt
<Peyam> Linux suger på det grafiska . tror det e för att linuxa're gillar mer koda än grafika
<Peyam> jag bara babblar
<maxjezy> någon av er som är bra på ljud/musik?
<maxjezy> skulle vilja ha ett 4 sekunders ljudklipp av laser och snurrande turbin
<maxjezy> som jag kan loopa
<maxjezy> dvs, sömlöst
<Peyam> googlar?
<Peyam> det måste finnas
<maxjezy> jo, vill dock ha licensfritt material och gärna sånt man kan tweaka själv lite efter behov
<maxjezy> håller på med en liten kortfilm
<maxjezy> till första scenen behöver jag ett sånt ljud och ljud är inte min starkaste sida, får kolla runt på annat håll annars eller testa lära mig själv
<hplc> maxjezy, det bästa vore nog om du fick kontakt med en ljudtekniker på SR, det DOM inte har i sina bandarkiv är inte värt att ha :)
<hplc> annars finns ju apps som förvandlar ditt tangentbord till en synthesizer
<hplc> ...eller hur man nu stavar det :p
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-20
<maxjezy> hplc, jo, misstänker att lmms duger till det
<hplc> hmm näääee, detta duger inte, ut på jakt igen efter den perfekta FW disten
<K350> hplc: kolla distro watch
<hplc> K350, on it :)
<K350> hplc: finns batille linux kvar?
<K350> hplc: Vad ska du med en dedikerad FW dist till?
<hplc> K350, jo jag har faktiskt användning för det på allvar
<hplc> K350, och 6 datorer, och eftersom jag faktiskt "blir träffad" av bad guys har det blivit ett roligt tidsfördriv
<Peyam> kan ej sova
<hplc> Peyam, skriv en egen skärmsläckare som skapar får på skärmen?
<Peyam> vf?
<hplc> "VF"?
<Peyam> varför?
<Peyam> kan inte se ä,ö .. som du skriver
<Peyam> hur fixar ja till det?
<hplc> keyboard layout
<K350> hplc: Hur då "träffad av bad guys"?
<hplc> K350, tja min IPfire maskins loggar fylldes med samma konstiga loggar, och för varje minut öppnades fler likadana anslutningar, en morgon vaknade jag, maskinen var sänkt, loggar och grafer var utslitna, bara ett stort whitespace mellan kl 02 och 08 typ
<Peyam> kan se vad K350 skriver
<Peyam> men inte du hplc
<hplc> jaha
<hplc> får väl prova med några åäö
<K350> dukan ju även köra en pentest på dina egna maskiner också
<hplc> K350, jo sant
<hplc> upptäckte precis något jag hade glömt
<hplc> 00:17:09 [FIREWALL] Disabling Management Access from Internet to port 80
<hplc> av nån anledning var min DLINK öppen för config WAN side :s
<K350> hplc: loggen borde visa anslutningarna också. Vad strå det där?
<hplc> bara att disable rule 1 disable rule 2 disable rule 3 osv osv
<hplc> ressettade hela skiten till fabriksskick nyss
<K350> ska du ta bort alla regler så är iptables -F snabbast
<hplc> nå alla loggar har jag blankat och dags för kudden, får se vad som fastnat i loggarna om 8-10 timmar
<hplc> godnatt eller god morgon, either way, dags att sova, adjö :)
<K350> redan läggdags?
<maxjezy> illa.
<hexabit> Hen kan du vara själv GubbKärring!
<hexabit> fel tty :)
 * Barre loves udev-rules
<andol> Barre: Nyfunnen kärlek? :)
<Barre> andol: nej, snarare en återfunnen kärlek
<Barre> blir bara så glad över att det är så enkelt varje gång jag känner att en udev-regel är på sin plats
<andol> Barre: Jo, har man väl lagt lite möda på att ta sig över tröskeln är udev riktigt trevligt.
<Barre> andol: så är det :)
<Barre> HeMan, coffe: nu har jag uppdaterat min rPi med senaste firmware och hoppas på att mina hägningar försvinner.. håll tummarna nu
<coffe> Barre,  ok, har jag aldrig testat att göra .. har du länk ?
<Barre> coffe: långt ner på denna sida http://www.domotiga.nl/projects/domotiga/wiki/RaspberryPi
<coffe> Barre,  tack
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska byta nätagg, mitt gav bara 850 mA
<Peyam> who let the dogs out?
<HakanS> Barre och HeMan: Vad använder ni era pajer till?
<HeMan> HakanS: htpc
<HeMan> HakanS: och nästa blir ip-telefoni-server
<HeMan> HakanS: tror Barre kör sin som hemautomationsserver
<Peyam> jobbar ngn av er med c++ gui?
<HakanS> HeMan: Fungerar den bra?
<HeMan> HakanS: jovars
<HeMan> HakanS: jag har haft problem med mitt sd-kort
<HakanS> HeMan: Kör du XBMC på den?
<Peyam> ha två skärmar samtidigt kan sänka prestandan?
<HakanS> Philip5: Hej.
<HakanS> Top 3 Worst And Best Operating Systems (1985-2012)  Inte så vetenskapligt. Men intressant i alla fall.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYTOavWs6Aw
<Peyam> e han gay eller
<Peyam> e det win 8 de provar först HakanS
<Peyam> hahah
<Peyam> hör du vad hon säger om win 8
<andol> Peyam: Vad tusan har personens eventuella sexuella lägning med något att göra?
<Peyam> andol: inget men irriterande med hans gester
<andol> Peyam: Klaga på det då i sådant fall, om du nu tycker det är värt att klaga på.
<Peyam> andol: inte sloga mäjjj snälla
<Peyam> den där animationen är jävligt cool haha HakanS
<Peyam> måste til en fest när jag har fett mkt o göra
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> jag börjar klockan 8 imorn
<Peyam> snus innan frukost?
<Peyam> jag vakna för en timme sen
<Peyam> hon gillar kubuntu
<Peyam> Kubuntu har förändrats mkt sen jag använde den sist (9.10)
<HakanS> andol: Avaktiverar du modulerna när du uppgraderar Drupal?
<Philip5> HakanS: lite för lång video bara
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja, den är för lång. Skulle i alla fall kunna halverats. Du får snabbspola.
<Philip5> hon verkar ju gilla kubuntu :D
<andol> HakanS: Japp
<andol> HakanS: Nu de senaste gångerna har det dock varit johanre som uppgraderat.
<HakanS> andol: OK.
<maxjezy> känns inte äkta alls, hon gillade windows 8 men självklart är hennes son en linuxfanboy av stora mått och hon vill visa sitt intresse i hans liv på youtube
<maxjezy> min dotter som inte ens är två år kan windows 8 bättre
<Barre> HeMan: har du hittat någon prisvärd som ger bra kräm?
<johanbr> är det nån här som är insatt i freeswitch och fått den att prata med jabber? (mod_dingaling)
 * johanbr har lite problem att få den att komma överens med google talk
<hplc> nån som är bekant med "securepoint security suite" disten?
<coffe> min rpi kollar på en hd film, så hackar dne till tvn visar igen anslutnings informationen. någon som vart med om det ?
<Richiie> Hej
<Richiie> är det någon som vet ifall det finns en Open source variant av MDT (microsoft deployment toolkit)
<Richiie> jag vill sätta upp en ubuntu 12.04 som PXE boot server och ha möjlighet att kunna installera vilket OS jag vill Windows/Linux.
<Richiie> har kikat lite på cobbler / orchestra men fick inte web UI't att lira riktigt på orchestra därför vill jag kolla om någon vet något bra sätt att administrera det hela på, web gui etc ?
<hplc> var Richiie inne på rätt spår om hur man sätter upp en PXE server?
<hplc> det är väldigt tyst här idag?
<hplc> eller bara jag som inte kan se chatten?
<_Trullo> ganska tyst ja
<hplc> hmm
<hplc> ok allting fungerar då
<_Trullo> blir ju så när all offtopic e borta
<hplc> är det?
<hplc> nån ny regel att man måste hålla sig mer strikt till ubuntu?
<hplc> eller hur menade du?
<_Trullo> kan ju alltid hoppas
<_Trullo> så man slipper sätta folk på ignore
<hplc> så skälet till att man inte får svar är att man är iggad hos alla?
<hplc> tja inte dig kanske.....än
<_Trullo> det tror jag inte
<_Trullo> funkar det inte här inne så fråga i stora kanalen
<hplc> den engelska "#ubuntu"?
<hplc> fast richie var inne på att sätta en ubuntu 12.04 som PXE boot server, var det mer #nätvärk än ubuntu?
<hplc> jag tycker det är lite förvirrande, å ena sidan kan jag förstå att en kanal har ett huvudämne, men å andra sidan är "gärna freedom of speech, bara du säger rätt saker" lite tvetydigt
<hplc> lite kina över det hela på nåt sätt, men kan inte sätta fingret exakt på vad det är
<hplc> men att jag skriver som jag gör, kan väcka någons ogillande, och "sånt borde jag akta mig för", å andra sidan har inget tvingat mig att vara i kanalen
 * hplc tycker det är en väldigt komplicerad grej nu
<David-A> hplc: 1) ämnet har prioritet. 2) men är det tyst i kanalen kan man vara offtopic, men syftet är att det ska bli trevligt så att vi stannar här och kan supporta när det behövs. så var inte otrevlig, även om du har "yttrandefrihet"
<David-A> hplc: 3) är det "komplicerat" på bussen? hur mycket kläder du har på dej. även om du "får" gå i bara stringtrosa, så tar du väl lite hänsyn till vad som anses passande?
<hplc> back
<hplc> var och tog en röka
<hplc> David-A, mja jag pratade nog lite för mig själv, och ville väl ventilera det
<hplc> David-A, nån "otrevlighet" vet jag inte om jag gjort mig skyldig till, men upplys mig gärna om jag gör det
<David-A> hplc: ingen fara, jag pratar också för mej själv. (nästa gång om ca 7 minuter)
<David-A> hplc: ingen fara, det var hypotetistiskt
<hplc> jag har lite problem att veta var gränsen går, strul med att förstå hur andra uppfattar mig ingår i min asperger sa psykiatern
<David-A> hplc: ingen fara, alla har nojjor om hur andra uppfatter dem
<hplc> och på punkt 3 har jag definitivt problem, jag kan inte åka buss eller tåg alls
<maxjezy> David-A, tyvärr är det inte nojor, alla tycker illa om andra och så är det.
<hplc> panikångest kombinerat med tarmsjukdom (lös mage) och möjlig narkolepsi gör kollektivtrafik svårt
<maxjezy> hplc, köp syrahämmare på apoteket
<maxjezy> omeprezol
<maxjezy> den ger stenhård skön mage
<David-A> hplc: "ingen fara" funkar kanske inte den här gången :)
<hplc> maxjezy, använder 4 olika mediciner bara för magen
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> testa cannabis istället
<maxjezy> one medicin to rule them all
<hplc> omeprazol är en av de receptfria, men receptbelagd för mig, som köper såna volymer
<hplc> maxjezy, ja, en mycket mycket liten mängd har visat sig faktiskt göra magen bättre
<maxjezy> tror det är bättre att äta en större mängd åt gången
<hplc> maxjezy, men det är typ 2-3 korn i en pipa tobak, eller om man så vill, 1 korn / cigarett, och högst varannan dag
<maxjezy> lite lurigt det där hur man ska dosera, bäst är nog att äta det eller dricka
<hplc> kan man äta det?
<hplc> ännu bättre, om det fungerar
<maxjezy> jo, det går att äta
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kaos i kosmos, del 1" Kunskapskanalen 23:00-24:00. Jag nyss-på-tv:ade om det 15 jan. Detta lär ha varit sista reprisen av del 1. Finns fortfarende på urplay.
<hplc> hmm detn bruna klossen var värdelös, gick inte att dosera alls, skänkte bort den, och fick något som liknar torkat grön salvia
<maxjezy> hplc, testa hos läkaren
<maxjezy> få det utskrivet i munsprej
<maxjezy> sativex
<maxjezy> lättare dosering finns inte än spray
<hplc> maxjezy, har redan tagit upp detta med både läkare och psykvården, dom säger sig vara tveksamma till att begära licens än
<hplc> maxjezy, tack :)
<maxjezy> ah, de gäller att ringa dom varje dag och tjata på dem
<hplc> antar att det är min depression som gör dom tveksamma
<maxjezy> näe, de är deras inställning till mirakelmediciner
<hplc> men det jag använder nu är ju naturligt, så naturligt det kan bli, har nog inte ens använts bekämpningsmedel vid odlingen
<hplc> visserligen inget apotekstillverkat men det var ju 100% rent och godkänt
<maxjezy> Om inte sverige bytt agenda åt det håll jag önskar vid val, då ger jag upp och lämnar landet.
<maxjezy> att vara sjuk i sverige är helt kaos
<hplc> maxjezy, instämmer
<maxjezy> nej, nu tackar jag för stunden och kikar lite video ett tag.
<hplc> fast vilka är "liberalerna" i den den svenska faunan av partier?
<maxjezy> jadu, man får hoppas att någon tar steget av dom stora så det blir förändring, annars betalar jag mer än gärna skatter i andra länder
<maxjezy> bbl
<hplc> maxjezy, jo
<David-A> maxjezy: vi har ju världens bästa skatteverk i sverige. var annars räcker det med att bara sätta ett kryss i deklarationen? i usa tror jag inte de har momsen på prislappar i affärn utan man måste betala mer i kassan.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-13
<Anton__> Står "no network devices available" på min network manager fast internet funkar, jag kan surfa osv. Fast när jag lägger till en VPN så blir den grå och går inte att klicka på. ifconfig - https://imageshack.com/i/0mcanxp  bild på network manger - https://imageshack.com/i/mz3c9bp
<Anton__> hjälp pls
<Anton__> ubuntu 12.04 openVZ
<Anton__> är en vps
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> eller Tja! om ni är petiga på klockslaget
<Barre> tja
<larsemil> Barre: jag har snart mitt första blogginlägg till vår nya blogg.
<larsemil> Barre: howto build space-shuttle dashboard to your kids using rpi.
<larsemil> fast på svenska.
<larsemil> :)
<Barre> larsemil: =)
<Coffe> Barre:  HeMan får bara med mig 1 från kontoret .. så inte en full bil ialf .
<ePax> 0_o
<sybariten> Här får ni en MS-grej
<sybariten> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/compare-chromebook#video
<propus> sybariten: svär inte i linux kyrkan ;)
<ePax> sybariten, Verkligen IT-kompetenta personer :D
<sybariten> ja men vaddå, hundra procent av de han träffade på gatan var ju negativt inställda till CB ju
<wefo> Man måste vara helt sjuk i huvudet för att använda hårdvara från Google.
<wefo> Eller för att befatta sig med det företaget på något sätt.
<sybariten> aha?
<sybariten> i spy with my little eye, en duck duck go användare!
<wefo> Inte för att sökningar någonsin ger användbara resultat.
<sybariten> om ja ska va helt ärlig så tror jag inte google sitter o bygger så mycket hårdvara på sin arbetstid dock.... förutom vissa serverrack
<propus> google FTW!
<wefo> Käften.
<propus> who? me?
<andol> wefo: Nyanserad som alltid...
<larsemil> jag är väldigt kluven till google. få företag har haft sånt inflytande på hur vi använder datorn idag.
<larsemil> samtidigt är det få företag som vet allt om alla på det sätt som google gör.
<andol> wefo: ^^ Sådär ser en nyanserad åsikt ut :P
<sybariten> hähä
<wefo> De har inte givit något av värde överhuvudtaget.
<wefo> De har bara köpt upp en massa företag och förstört deras produkter.
<wefo> De är ren ondska.
<larsemil> well förutom att de tagit sökning, kartor online, och lite annat smått till en nivå vi annars inte ens kunde föreställa oss så... jo de har nog uträttat en hel del.
<larsemil> mobiltelefoni inte att förglömma
<madbear_> fast den biten va ju på g redan
<madbear_> eller jag svamlar, allt va väl på g
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<propus> Screedo: dagens!.. läget?
<christoffer> Finns det någon vettigt ord på svenska för "cross compile"? ...korskompilera låter konsigt ;)
<BaroMeter> övergång, kanske
<yarre> nån som har en hp n54l körandes måntro?
<andol> yarre: Jag har funderat på att skaffa mig en sådan under närmare två års tid. Räknas det? :)
<andol> christoffer: I mina öron är det i alla fall inget fel på att säga korskompilera. Tycker mig i regel hört folk använda det ordet snarare än att slänga den engelska motsvarigheten.
<sybariten> christoffer: jag har nog hört det på swänsk tror jag, jag tycker inte det låter konstigt faktiskt
<sybariten> ....vilket hann sägas 9 sekunder tidigare
<yarre> andol, nope :(
<christoffer> andol, sybariten check på den...kanske inte är så knasigt ord trots allt.
<ePax> yarre, har en n36l
<yarre> ePax, kör en hdparm -Tt för mig :P
<Guest77174> hej någon som kan sägas mig hur jag får igång mitt ljudkort har någon dummie bara
<Guest77174> dummy output
<Guest96988> hej någon som vet hur jag får igång ljud i 12.04 står bara att jag har någon dummie
<HeMan> Guest96988: vad säger sudo lspci?
<Guest96988> kan gå och titta vänta lite
<o1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) Hig
<o1> Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<o1> o här
<o1> har ngon ac97 tror jag
<o1> reatek
<o1> inbyggt
<o1> ladda ner någon fil från realtek linuxpkg_5.18tar.bz2
<Guest96988> heter o1 på den jag har ubuntu installerat på
<howdoirunkit> how
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<larsemil> eller barre
<huttan> morgon
<Anarieth> morgon
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre jag får "kunde inte hitta arduino.h" när jag försöker programmera min attiny
<Barre> larsemil: har du lagt attiny-filerna på rätt ställe?
<larsemil> ja. men det verkar finnas massa olika hur vet man vilka man ska använda?
<larsemil> Barre: ovan
<larsemil> brb
<Barre> larsemil: och jag har inte en enda arduino.h på mitt system :/ !?
<larsemil> Arduino.h
<larsemil> lägg upp zipfilen till attiny du använder
<Barre> ahh.. jag hittade filer :) /usr/share/hardware/arduino/cores/arduino/Arduino.h
<Barre> larsemil: detta lib kör jag https://github.com/damellis/attiny/  <- larsemil
<larsemil> Barre: den fungerade!
<Barre> larsemil: \o/
<larsemil> Barre: men måste kolla mina kopplingar imorgon, den skriver inte programmet
<larsemil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746974/
<Barre> larsemil: skrev du ner bootloadern först?
<larsemil> till unon? ISP?
<Barre> larsemil: till attiny
<larsemil> hmm. nej
<larsemil> vilken guide följde du?
<Barre> börja med det fört :)
<larsemil> länka gärna din guide vid tillfälle. nu sova! god natt!
<Barre> larsemil: vilken guide? :S   natti natti
<peyam> görs kära medborgare?
<yarre> funderar på varför min microserver e så seg o så spelas det HoN :)
<peyam> HoN e nais
<peyam> brukar sj spela
<yarre> :)
<sakjur> yarre: Jag tolkade det som "funderar på varför min microserver är så seg på att spela HoN"
<yarre> sakjur, lite fel då mao?
<sakjur> yarre: Lite fel, ja. Och glad är jag för det, för jag skulle bli lite ledsen om du spelade HoN på en microserver.
<sakjur> Min står bara och... eh, inte har ett OS på sig än :/
<sakjur> Sen i höstas
<sakjur> (köpte den för 1000 spänn ny från Dustin)
<yarre> sakjur, säker på att det inte hade gått btw?
<yarre> säg att du trycker i ett gtx 260 eller så, hade gått rätt hyfsat :P
<sakjur> yarre: Inte säker, men tämligen säker på att det hade varit segt
<sakjur> yarre: Det är iofs sant
<sakjur> Men hade kylningen orkat med det?
<yarre> sakjur, jag kör SmartOS på min med diverse virtuella maskiner under :)
<yarre> ja visst finns ju energisnåla gtx kort o så vill jag minnas att fläkten kan blåsa på rätt bra i microservern :P
<yarre> sakjur, om du känner för att testa så är jag nyfiken på va du får för resultat av hdparm -Tt :)
<yarre> tycker mina diskar går bra segt
<sakjur> yarre: Kanske installerar SmartOS - låter inte helt dumt, och ska försöka komma ihåg att mäta performance
<sakjur> men nu sova
<sakjur> smått trött efter tentadag
<yarre> sakjur, det går inte installera, körs helt i ram :)
<sakjur> yarre: Boot från sticka?
<yarre> du bootar genom att läsa in en image från ett usb minne typ
<yarre> jäkla smidigt att uppdatera sen.. bara skriva över imagen
<yarre> configen ligger på hårddisken tillsammans med dina vm:s
<yarre> hopp sov gott sakjur :P
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-14
<larsemil> barre tänkte om du läst någonstanns i vilken ordning allt ska göras
<Barre> larsemil: nej... men bootloader först. Den optionen finns i menyn. Först bränner du ArduinoISP sketch till UNO, sen väljer du ATTiny85 (med den klockfrekvens du vill ha) i hardware-menyn, ladda ner bootloadern (eftersom du har ArduinoISP i UNO så är det Attiny som flashas) och sist kompilerar och laddar du ner din sketch till Attiny
<Barre> larsemil: bootloadern behöver du bara bränna en gång..
<propus> god morgon!
<qvak> är det skillnad på swap-partition och swap-fil?
<Barre> qvak: en swap-parition är en dedikerad del av hårddisken som enbart används för swap medans en swap-fil är en fil som ligger på ett filsystem som delas (med största sannorlikhet) med andra filer/applikationer och filen används för swap.
<qvak> så det fungerar på samma sätt, inget man går miste om?
<Barre> inte normalt, det brukar inte vara en märkbar prestandaskillnad så länge man använder "sparse file"), men hur funktion så är det ingen skillnad.
<Barre> är det så att du märker en prestandaskillnad p.g.a. swapfil vs. swappartition så swappar din dator för mycket och du bör uppgradera RAM =)
<huttan> nån här med nån erfarenhet av zenoss övervakning ??
<bamsefar> Don't ;)
<huttan> bamsefar: inget val
<bamsefar> Varför inte?
<huttan> bamsefar: en kund använder det till att övervaka sin servermiljö. Sitter och försöker fixa övervakningen för några servrar jag gjorde åt dem nyligen
<hexabit> Jag skrev ett eget övervakningsprogram när jag tröttanade på andra program. :)
<huttan> allt verkar klockrent, men mailnotify fuckar ur
<hexabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEjaQa166WE
<bamsefar> Jaha
<huttan> aa, inget av det hjälper min situation speciellt
<huttan> hexabit: delar du ditt program?? det såg smidigt ut
<hexabit> Ja självklart. :)
<qvak> har ju 6gb ram, man har hört man behöver swap typ för man ska använda hibernate
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Är det idag man ska byta till btrfs på /home?
<HeMan> larsemil: och det blir ingen riktig bootloader på attinyn, den sätter bara rätt fuses
<larsemil> HeMan: men barre sa att jag behöver bränna bootloadern först. vad menar han då? och varför är du inte kvar i #daladevelop? glömt sätta oss på autojoin?
<fr33r1d3> Hello guys
<bamsefar> HeMan: Klart det är idag!
<HeMan> larsemil: attiny har egentligen inte stöd för bootloader
<HeMan> larsemil: enda anledningen jag kommit på att köra det är för att tex ställa om från 1 till 8 MHz
<HeMan> bamsefar: en krypterad lv och komprimering i btrfs?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag hade egentligen tänkt vänta till 3.14-kärnan
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ingen aning
<bamsefar> Jag kör fortfarande 2.6.32 ;)
<bamsefar> 2.6.18 på min desktop faktiskt.
<HeMan> meh!
<HeMan> jag kör 3.13
<larsemil> HeMan: min kör på 20mhz.
<larsemil> HeMan: när jag försöker skriva så får jag http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746974/
<HeMan> larsemil: har du extern klocka? tror det behövs för 20 MHz
<larsemil> HeMan: aha. nej det har jag inte. vad är det för något?
<HeMan> larsemil: har inte koll på hur vad man använder som extern klocka tyvärr
<HeMan> larsemil: har bara sett att den säger något om external clock på 20 MHz
<larsemil> man kanske kan köra den med en lägre klockfrekvens?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tänkte köra 1 MHz, tror den drar lite mindre ström då
<larsemil> ska prova det.
<huttan> finally fixat
<huttan> helvete va cp det va
<propus> damp di damp!
<markusdbx> exit
<markusdbx> ops
<markusdbx> exit
<Coffe> Barre:  HeMan någon form av planering gjord inför lördag ?
<markusdbx> ha talamod med mig =)
<markusdbx> har lite problem har, darfor bollar jag in och ut.
<HeMan> Coffe: inte än
<Coffe> HeMan: Barre kommer att bli kul :)
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan!
<o> hej någon som kan hjälpa mig med ljudet
<Guest9965> starta alsamixer står att det finns hda intel chip realtek
<Guest9965> realtek alc880
<Guest9965> har version 12.04
<Guest9965> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k3.8.0-35-generic.
<Guest9965> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 41
<Guest9965> någon???
<peyam> ?
<peyam> säg din fråga igen
<propus> Guest9965: vart vill du komma?
<Guest9965> får inget ljud från mitt ljudkort
<Guest9965> card hda intel chip realtek alc880
<Guest9965> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k3.8.0-35-generic
<Guest9965> är inne i terminalen alsamixer
<Guest9965> någon som vet hur jag får igång det?
<Guest9965> proc/asound/cards   0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Guest9965> HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 41
<peyam> jag kör pulseaudio
<peyam> tyvärr
<peyam> har du valt rätt output device?
<Guest9965> hur gör jag det ser bara dummy output i system/sound
<peyam> skriv pacmd i termilen
<peyam> pacmd
<peyam> kolla här
<peyam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Guest9965> jag får testa lite tack iallafall
<hexabit_m> huttan: jag måste jobba över men försöker fixa så att du får paketet ikväll ändå. :)
<QTjezy> tjena
<QTjezy> är 64 bitaren eller 32 bitaren stabilare?
<QTjezy> eller är de likvärdigt stabila?
<QTjezy> är den ena i fördel för den andra med extra stöd för knasig hårdvara?
<Philip5> Barre: hur går ditt kde-äventyr?
<Barre> Philip5: lär mig lite varje dag. Börjar få lite häng på activities
<Barre> Philip5: kanske du vet hur jag får dokument som jag skapar i en aktivity att automagiskt taggas med det aktiviteten?
<Philip5> Barre: inga planer på att bryta vänskapen med kde?
<Barre> Philip5: inte än ialla fall
<Philip5> måste erkänna att jag aldrig börjat använda activites... kanske jag borde
<Philip5> Barre: kör du kde 4.12.x eller 4.11.x?
<Barre> Philip5: #define MODEL_MCP4802	0x0000
<Barre> hahaha.. sorry
<Barre> Philip5: 4.11.3
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> lite skräp i urklippet bara
<Philip5> förstod det... kunde vara något mer pinsamt
<Barre> mmmm
<Philip5> du får adda kubuntuteamets kde ppa så får du nyare fortlöpande
<Philip5> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.12/
<Barre> inte än...
<Philip5> du är fast i din övertygelse
<lord4163> Varför är svenskar så mystiska med tiderna när de äter? Kvällsmaten kl 15-16? Och sen äter de igen klockan 20.00 wtf och så äter de knäckebröd emellanåt.
<lord4163> ja du ser ju det är en hemlighet :P
<HeMan> huh?
<lord4163> eller e det wikipedia som e lite knepigt
<HeMan> vars hittar du den infon?
<lord4163> HeMan: Om du går in på supper på engelska wiki och sedan översätter till svenska.
<lord4163> Godnatt :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-15
<huttan> morron
<huttan> helt normalt idag ju
<huttan> yey
<hexabit> God morgon huttan! :)
<hexabit> huttan: Blev lite sent igår men fixar det idag.
<christoffer> god morgon
<huttan> hexabit: aa, jag däckade typ vid 11
<huttan> hexabit: fick iaf den andra övervakningen o spinna som en katt
<hexabit> Heheh ok
<hexabit> Men är du fortfarande intresserad av mitt program då, eller är du nöjd med det du har?
<huttan> hexabit: ja självklart, tänkte det för personlig användning
<hexabit> Coolt! DÃ¥ ordnar jag det. Vad kul. :)
<huttan> ja =)
<huttan> o ditt går ju bygga vidare smidigare på än en sån här mastodont
<hexabit> Ja absolut.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<christoffer> andol, hur hanterar du lösenord för användare med puppet? ...t.ex. om jag vill ha en använder "christoffer" på alla maskiner med lösenordet "test" vid uppstart.
<christoffer> att sätta hashen i user {} känns inte riktigt säkert
<andol> christoffer: Beroende på så behöver det ju inte vara mer osäkert att din puppetmaster vet om lösenordshashar än att säg en central ldapserver sitter på hashar.
<christoffer> andol, nej ...nu lämnade jag ute lite information visst ...
<christoffer> jag tänker mig att man sätter upp en standard manifest som man hanterar via ett publikt git repo exempelvis
<christoffer> då vill man inte ha hashen i git report
<christoffer> repot
 * andol pekar christoffer i riktning mot Hiera - http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/hiera
<andol> Dvs, låt dit git-repo vara publikt, men håll din Hiera-databas mer privat.
<christoffer> andol, tackar ..ska kolla in det
<andol> Strukturellt är det ändå mer *rätt* att separera logik och data på det viset.
<christoffer> gillar detta med vagrant och puppet mer och mer nu
<christoffer> riktigt trevligt
<christoffer> ska bli skoj att flytta över mina hemsidor till det senare
<christoffer> enklare med utveckling, testning och drift ...hela kedjan blir så mycket enklare
<christoffer> andol, en till fråga...kör du något bash script innan puppet som får installera nödvändiga paket som vim/git osv? eller låter du puppet installera allt?
 * Barre föreslår att puppet installerar nödvändiga paket för så gör nämligen han =)
 * bamsefar 2
 * Barre pratar om sig själv i tredje person och det tycker inte att det känns helt ok
<bamsefar> Haha
<Coffe> HeMan:  Barre när planerar vi ? :)
<Barre> Coffe: vi har redan planerat klart, i #daladevelop  ;P
<Coffe> vad kom ni fram till ?
 * christoffer anser att Barre och bamsefar verkar vara inne på rätt spår.
<christoffer> får flytta lite installations script till puppet senare idag
<andol> christoffer, Barre: Tja, det finns ju fortfarande en del semi-nödvändiga paket för att exempelvis facter ska kunna returnera de facts som krävs för att en manifest ska lira fint. Exempelvis har jag för mig att jag vid något tillfälle haft initialt tras då jag saknat paketet lsb-release.
<andol> christoffer: Hursom så behöver du ju ändå någon metod för att se till att puppet installeras. I samma veva ser du ju då företrädevis till att de ytterligare specialfallen kommer på plats.
 * andol försöker motstå frestelsen att kommentera kring exempelpaket vim...
<christoffer> nja vim är dåligt exempel så här i efterhand
<christoffer> build-essential är ju då bättre eftersom det krävs för att kunna installera libshadow gem som puppet behöver
<christoffer> men puppet kanske ska installera libshadow gem själv å andra sidan
<christoffer> aja, får bli trial and error
<andol> christoffer: Huh? Installerar du Puppet via gems?
<christoffer> mjo har gjort det nu iaf :P ...
<christoffer> kanske är fel väg att gå
<christoffer> för att få senaste
<andol> *host* apt-get *host*
<christoffer> 2.7 i apt-get ...3.4 eller något med gem
<christoffer> vet dock inte mina behov än så testar mig fram fortfarande
<andol> http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/puppetlabs_package_repositories.html
<christoffer> apt-get lär ju ha bättre stöd för versionshantering med puppet än gems
<christoffer> se där
<christoffer> det var ju det bästa
<christoffer> aja dags att ge sig av för lunch
<christoffer> hörs
<hexabit> Vad är odsen? Jag köpte en Denver surfplatta till lillgrabben för ca ett år sedan. Den vara bara skit och jag lämnade in den flera ggr.
<hexabit> Idag köpte jag 4st Denver plattor fast en lite bättre modell på samma ställe och den ena plattan strular direkt. :(
<bamsefar> Varför gör du det?
<hexabit> Köper Denver?
<bamsefar> Ja, om det var dåligt.
<hexabit> Jag har ingen aning. Jag måste vara dum i huvudet.
<bamsefar> Sorry, men all info vi har fått pekar åt det hållet.
<hexabit> Men överallt skriver folk att den modellen är bra. Och man vill ju gärna lita på "folk".
<hexabit> Ja hahaha! :D
<hexabit> Man kan inte vara både snygg och smart samtidigt tydligen.
<hexabit> Intressant, det var skärmlåset som buggade ur. Jag tog bort "slide" och valde "pin" istället. Fungerar perfekt.
<hexabit> En annan rolig grej är att dom är rootade från scratch.
 * hexabit väntar på att bamsefar ska säga att han skojjade. ;)
<wefo> hexabit är så osäker på sig själv att han litar på "folks" omdöme, trots att han haft en personlig upplevelse av att Denver är skräp.
<wefo> Ganska skrämmande. :/
<wefo> "Det måste vara jag som har fel..."
<coobra> Denver suger
<wefo> Denver, the last dinosaur
<wefo> He's my friend and a whole lot more
<wefo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLlibrF5DRM
<hexabit> wefo: hmm ja det är nog inte många som tror att alla plattor är trasiga. Det händer att man får ett måndagsex.
<hexabit> Om en iPad är defekt betyder det ju inte att alla iPad är skit för det. Eller har jag missat något?
<wefo> Vanligen betyder det det :S
<hexabit> Ok bra att veta. En kompis har nyligen köpt en rpi som verkar trasig. Jag har 5st men är sugen på en 6e. Menar du att jag ska strunta i det för att risken är hög att jag får en trasig?
<wefo> rpi = ?
<hexabit> Raspberry Pi
<hR13> hexabit, vad har du byggt med dina rpi ? fungerar de bra som mediaenheter, typ mythtvfrontend eller liknande ?
<einand> min hallon paj är hjärnan i mitt smarta hem
<hR13> einand, kul vad kör du på den då ?
<hR13> färdig dist eller hemhack ?
<einand> kör rasberian
<coobra> arkos
<coobra> :D
<einand> funderar på genoo
<coobra> genoo ?
<einand> gentoo
<coobra> heh why
<einand> mest för att det skall ta 20 timmar att installera ett program
<einand> annars är man inte en riktig man
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> jarmoLinux :D
<einand> enda gången det får gå "fort" är om man clustrat 100st rpi
<hexabit> hR13: En xdcc-bot, en för intranet mm, en för övervakning av maskiner. En fungerar som en NAS. Den sista är för kodning och labb etc.
<coobra> :o
<coobra> einand: klusta som fan  :D
<einand> har du rev1 eller 2?
<coobra> o-droid
<coobra> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<coobra> den funderar jag på :D
<hR13> jag måste nog köpa mig en rpi med och leka lite iaf. funkar rasberian bra ?
<einand> bästa disten, eller njea var förr
<einand> finns ju en xbmca distro, om man vill ha multimedia
<coobra> jag har pi med openelec på
<coobra> den är fan helt oki :D
<einand> i morgon skall jag prova linser
<hR13> har för mig att den inte fungerar så bra mot mythtv ... myth har jag kört i säkert 5 år nu så switch till nåt annat låter inte kul, få ta en 20 timmars Gentoo med mythtvfront  :-)
<einand> hR13: xbmc distron fungerar skitbra, finns plugins så man kan se svt, tv4, tv3 och 1000-tals utlänska kanaler
<hR13> einand, det låter kul, har ju några HDMI portar kvar på TV att leka med
<einand> jag har faktiskt 4st kvar med
<einand> min rpi är inte ens inkopplad på en hdmi
<hexabit> einand: Min är inte heller kopplad via hdmi men jag är sugen på att köpa en till och ha på jobbet som en workstation.
<einand> hR13: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151640129877997&set=vb.583277996&type=3&theater
<hexabit> Som ett litet projekt jag vill kalla "sa ju att det skulle gå att använda en rpi som workstation" ;)
<einand> själv tycker jag att den är för slö
<einand> för ws
<hexabit> Jag kör ändå bara ssh, rdesktop och gcc på jobbet så jag klarar mig igentiligen med en C64.
<einand> jag kör en ipad så, med tangentbord
<hR13> einand, det där såg riktigt kul ut, :- )
<hexabit> einand: Som en workstation?
<hexabit> einand: Det är något sådant jag skulle vilja fixa också. Pallar inte att släpa runt på en laptop på möten.
<hexabit> Jag gillar Android så jag funderar på att köpa ett Bluetooth keyboard till plattan och sedan koppla den via hdmi till skärmarna.
<hexabit> Men först projektet rpi på jobbet. ;)
 * Barre är trött
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<Coffe> Barre:  kan herr trött informera mig om planen ?
<Barre> Coffe: vi drar vid 9:30 och åker hem på kvällen.. thats it =). Jag antar att HeMan vill att vi samlas på någon angiven plats för upphämtning, men det är ännu inte bestämt.
<Coffe> Ok.
<Coffe> vilken väg blir det ur stan ? 50 va ?
<Barre> int' vet ja'
<HeMan> jag googlade bara vägen
<Barre> en fantastisk plan än så länge
<HeMan> 1. Lämna hemmet
<HeMan> 2. ....
<HeMan> 3. Återkomma
<Barre> 4. Profit
<wefo> Bara 10 minuter in i filmen är jag redan otroligt irriterad på Frozen.
<wefo> Knappast spoiler eftersom det händer så snabbt, men varför i helvete måste prinsessan hålla sig ifrån sin syster utan att ens förklara varför?
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan!
<maxjezy> hej, sitter i ubuntu nu men får inte fullskärm vid videospelning på youtube och andra streamingsites typ
<maxjezy> det blir fullskärm men i mitten av skärmen på youtube, väldigt wide och den använder inte hela skärmen, svartar ut resten.
<maxjezy> andra sites försvinner videon helt och visas inte alls.
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad det kan vara för tokigheter?
<maxjezy> konstigt med ubuntus sökfunktion
<maxjezy> sökte på en artist, får fram låtar att spela upp men så fattas det insticksgrejs
<maxjezy> som inte ubuntu kan ladda ner
<DrLinux> Det har visat sig att jag måste använda Adobe Connect till lite distansstudier.. måste jag använda Adobe's flash player?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Planeten vi tog över" SVT2 18:00-18:50. del 1 hur städer förändras o förändrar (repris imorgon)
<christoffer> andol, har du något publikt repo med några manifest?
<christoffer> eller vet du vart det finns intressanta sådana?
<christoffer> Barre och bamsefar kanske har tips också ;)
<bamsefar> puppet forge finns ju
<andol> christoffer: Nix, inget publikt. Vilket år som helst nu tänker jag dock rensa upp mitt manifest-repo och lägga tillbaks det på github.
<christoffer> andol, check
<christoffer> bamsefar, hmm det ska jag kolla in
<peyam> yeeeey
<peyam> Viber finns till ubuntu nu
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-16
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> börjar dagen med den här: http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/112542.gif
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> Tjena
<Coffe> HeMan:  du frågade mig något igår .. jag svarade
<huttan> hexabit: tja lever du?
<wefo> Vidriga spindlar...
<HeMan> andol, bamsefar: antar det inte går köra puppet 2-klient mot en puppet 3-server?
<wefo> Puppy... hundvalp...
<andol> HeMan: Det skulle förvåna mig. Rent allmänt är det väl till och med rekommenderat att köra samma x.y-version?
<HeMan> andol: ok
<HeMan> då blir det till att uppdatera hela virtuella maskinen tror jag
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ingen aning
<hexabit> huttan: Det där gui't du hade snyggat till, vad var det frontend för program nu igen?
<huttan> hexabit: postfixadmin
<hexabit> Har du lust att skicka din länk igen? En bekant är i behov av en som kan hjälpa honom att snygga till en webbsida. (Mot betalning givetvis) :)
<larsemil> hr
<larsemil> hexabit: dalnix.se
<hexabit> larsemil: Tack men jag fastnade för huttan's design. :)
<huttan> hexabit: gör ett konto till dig så kan du kolla, skickar på priv
<hexabit> Ok :)
<hexabit> huttan: Är det ok om jag tar lite skärmdumpar och skickar till honom?
<huttan> hexabit: ja självklart
<hexabit> Suveränt :)
<huttan> hexabit: om nån annan vill ha det så sätter jag mig o gör färdigt de resterande 10% av designen
<huttan> hexabit: det är nån ensaka sida jag inte uppdaterat än
<huttan> larsemil: jobbar du på dalnix?
<larsemil> huttan: japp.
<larsemil> huttan: kodar du eller ritar du?
<huttan> larsemil: det som behövs
<huttan> larsemil: har eran roundcube calendar pluginet installerat?
<larsemil> nej standard med lite integrering mot vår mailbackend bara
<huttan> ah ok
<huttan> satte precis upp en o såg att dom addat nån fittgrej som kostar pengar
<larsemil> vadå? det är ju prostutition. eller du menar kanske inte en riktig fitta?
<huttan> larsemil: deras plugin manager har blivit nån betalgrej
<huttan> larsemil: det vart det inte förra gången jag satte upp en roundcube
<larsemil> huttan: går då att ladda ner från deras sida utan att betala.
<larsemil> http://dev.myroundcube.net/?_action=plugin.plugin_server_get_pm
<huttan> larsemil: det såg jag inte, tack så mycket!
<huttan> nä, det e bara plugin manager
<huttan> sen ska man ladda ned resten genom den o betala
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> alltså folk kan välja att ta betalt för sina plugins? är det vad du menar?
<huttan> larsemil: man måste ladda sin "plugin manager" med credits, för att kunna ladda ned nått plugin alls
<larsemil> okej.har inte provat. vi kör ju utan plugins
<hexabit> Vad tror ni om den här: http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/ "Spännande och kravlös" Heheheh
<hexabit> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?template_file=product.html&artnr=492078
<hexabit> Nu blev det rätt.
<huttan> hexabit: blir säkert bra =)
<hexabit> "perfekt för gillestugan" :D
<hexabit> Så jäkla jobbigt när musmattan ställer krav på en.
<hR13> hexabit, :-)
<wefo> Kravlös musmatta?
<hexabit> wefo: http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?template_file=product.html&artnr=492078
<wefo> König... könsorgan... snuskig musmatta.
<wefo> Mus... kön... är de perversa?
<hexabit> "perfekt för gillestugan"
<HeMan> så, nu är jag snart fully buzzword compliant
<HeMan> krypterad /home som kör btrfs
<Barre> nice
 * andol undrar vad HeMan har att dölja :P
<HeMan> andol: hemlis!
<HeMan> Barre: hur snabb är mSATA?
<bamsefar> millisnabb
<Barre> HeMan: ingen aning.. solly
 * HeMan kör bonnie++ nu
<HeMan> se där!
<HeMan> jag tror inte riktigt på mina benchmarks
<HeMan> 1.5 GB/s i skrivning!
<HeMan> 500 MB/s i läsning låter lite rimligare
<HeMan> antagligen så är bonnie++s data väldigt lättkomprimerat
<Barre> HeMan: snyggt, vad får du för prestanda i sär skrivning på systemet då? ;P
<HeMan> :)
<Barre> HeMan: jag tror 1.5GB/s är mot filsystems cache (a.k.a RAM)
<HeMan> Barre: fast det är mer data än jag har ram till
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte hur bonnie++ fungerar under skalet eller hur du konfiguerat din test template, men om jag skriver 512 bytes block på random places men en lokalitet på 1GB så rymms det i din ram, eller ? :)
<HeMan> Barre: bonnie++ kollar hur mycket ram man har och skriver 2 * den mängden
<Barre> 1MB menar jag
<Barre> ok... då är det något annat fel då ;)
<Barre> alltså HeMan, jag är nyfiken på ceph, har du kört/testat/läst nått om det?
<wefo> ceph låter CP.
<Guest3087> hej skulle behöva hjälp med ljudet Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Guest3087> får inget ljud als version 12.04lts
<Guest3087> Card: HDA Intel Chip: Realtek ALC880 alsamixer visar detta
<Guest3087> tryckt m hjälper inte
<Guest3087> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k3.8.0-35-generic.
<Guest3087> nån som vet hur man får lite ljud i maskinen?
<realubot> http://news.spotify.com/us/2013/12/11/music-for-everyone-now-free-on-your-mobile/
<realubot> Vad är haken? De kommer knappast släppa musiken fri på surfplattor/mobiler?
<peyam> ja men bara 24 timmar
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-17
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> mörrn
<huttan> morron
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> Barre:  blir det sveavägen idag ?
<larsemil> Barre Coffe HeMan ni har ingen som gör klistermärken med kort varsel i sthlm eller? :D
<Barre> Coffe: det stämmer =)
<Barre> larsemil: inte vad jag vet
<Coffe> larsemil:  tyvärr inget jag vet minsta om
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> larsemil: vet ej om det kan göras på kort varsel
<HeMan> larsemil: men vi har ett tryckeri bredvid kontoret som vi använder
<huttan> nån här som satt ihop ldap som backend för postfix/dovecot ?
<HeMan> huttan: jag har börjat
<HeMan> huttan: har inte driftsatt den än
<huttan> HeMan: men du har fixat så långt att du kan göra konton i ldap, och att dem sen kan typ gå in med det i roundcube?
<Barre> HeMan: du skriver väl en ordentlig guide som jag kan använda mig av sen, eller?
<HeMan> huttan: jo
<HeMan> Barre: nä
<HeMan> Barre: eller rättare sagt, det borde jag göra om inte annat för dokumtation på jobbet
<huttan> HeMan: perfekt o veta, kanske skickar nått mess till dig sen om det strular
<HeMan> huttan: jag använder mina vanliga konton
<HeMan> huttan: och jag räknar med att autenticera mig med kerberos
<HeMan> huttan: målsättningen är SSO
<HeMan> huttan: se till att alla klienter plockar ut en ticket mha sssd
<HeMan> huttan: och sen behöver man aldrig skriva lösen igen
<huttan> HeMan: i see
<huttan> ditt är lite olikt vad jag vill åstakomma
<HeMan> huttan: jag har iofs gjort så att passwd-fältet i ldap "slår upp" mot kerberos
<HeMan> huttan: så om jag har någon server som enbart klarar ldap så går det också
<huttan> HeMan: jag kan logga in både med lokala o ldap konton, det e redan fixat
<huttan> men jag vill ha schemas för massa olika tjänster, o styra genom ldap
<HeMan> jo jag också
<HeMan> sätta grupper för att tex få logga in via openvpn
<huttan> HeMan: jepp
<huttan> HeMan: även bash konton, mail konton etc.
<HeMan> huttan: jo
<HeMan> huttan: jag tänkte lägga in kontaktinformation till alla våra levernatörer och kunder med
<huttan> HeMan: för vilket syfte??
<HeMan> huttan: så att mina kollegor lätt kan maila och ringa
<huttan> HeMan: ah ok
<HeMan> huttan: och så att man ser på telefonen vem som ringer, även om man själv aldrig haft kontakt med den personen
<huttan> HeMan: aldrig tänkt på ldap till det, najs
<HeMan> huttan: funderar på om det går använda unix-inloggning för asterisk och tex låta uid vara numret till folk
<huttan> HeMan: har aldrig använt asterisk personligen
<HeMan> huttan: kör det både hemma och på jobbet
<HeMan> huttan: så klart har jag ldap och kerberos hemma med... :)
<larsemil> har heller aldrig använt asterix. går det att använda till ett "vanligt" teleabb?
<HeMan> vanliga ip-telefoni-abb ska det gå till
<larsemil> vad är nyttan i hemmet?
<huttan> HeMan: läser lite om det, det verkar trevligt
<huttan> tänkte precis fråga samma
<HeMan> jag har alla android-enheter som telefoner till vårat vanliga nummer
<larsemil> så när du är hemma så ringer det i din androidlur fast det rings på hemtelefonen?
<HeMan> sen lägger jag in säljare i en blacklist som just nu hamnar hos "aporna", dvs en ljudslinga av apor som skriker
<HeMan> även när jag inte är hemma
<HeMan> det går även göra andra spännande saker jag inte hunnit leka med än
<larsemil> men vidarebefodrar du samtalen då? eller hur funkar det?
<HeMan> nej, det går över mobildata
<HeMan> om jag inte är på ett wifi-nät vill säga
<huttan> HeMan: så alla samtal routas genom det och du får möjlighet att göra saker på vägen?
<larsemil> tufft. ska fundera.
<larsemil> nu fika
<HeMan> huttan: jo
<huttan> riktigt trevligt, aldrig ens tänkt på o göra det
<HeMan> huttan: jag har tex satt upp telekonferens och samtalsparkering
<huttan> nästan värt det bara för o kunna skicka teleförsäljare till aplinjen ???
<HeMan> jepp!
<huttan> haha =)
<huttan> klockrent
<HeMan> man kan göra "menyer", typ "Tryck 1 om du vill tala med X, tryck 2 om du vill tala med Y"
<huttan> det är ju också coolt
<HeMan> man kan få mail med telefonsvararmeddelanden
<HeMan> jag har kompisar som kör asterisk-servrar hemma så när jag ringer dom så går aldrig samtalen över vanliga telenätet
<huttan> HeMan: det är ju helt perfekt
<HeMan> har lagt in deras nummer i nummerplanen så den kör via sip
<huttan> HeMan: går det lägga på någon extra kryptering om det går asterisk -> asterisk ??
<HeMan> huttan: jo
<HeMan> huttan: jag har dock inte gjort det ännu
<huttan> HeMan: najs, nä men valet finns då iaf
<HeMan> huttan: jo
<HeMan> huttan: dock har inte standarden slagit genom på bred front
<HeMan> huttan: så man måste se till att båda ändar har rätt versioner
<huttan> HeMan: ok, det går ju o leva med
<larsemil> http://t.co/lsAh05Nb64
<HeMan> oops
<HeMan> råkade boota två virtuella maskiner med samma disk...
<HeMan> som tur var ingen i produktion
<Barre> Coffe: kom ut i repan och säg hej nu ...
<Barre> Coffe: meh... vakna nu....
<Coffe> Barre:  var ju borta på lunch  ju
<Coffe> du får nog av mig i morgon ändå :P
<Barre> true that Coffe
<Coffe> Var å pratade med Håkan och hörde vi har lite prata om i morgon
<Coffe> HeMan: ping
<HeMan> Coffe: pong!
<hexabit> God afton ubuntunärer. :)
<Stirner> afton? här är tidig eftermiddg :-P
<hexabit> Stirner: Du har så rätt. Ville bara kolla att ni var vakna. ;)
<Stirner> hexabit: =)
<Stirner> hexabit: Jag är ättevaken...
<Stirner> och uttråkad =/
<hexabit> Stirner: Ahaa ok låter inget roligt-
<Stirner> hexabit: Jag behöver ett projekt. ett tidsfördrivsprojekt...
<Stirner> Förslg någon?
<larsemil> Stirner: arduino? :)
<coobra> :o
<coobra> program man kan klippa video med i ubuntu  :D
<larsemil> coobra: openshot
<coobra> larsemil: spanks :D
<coobra> nice
<coobra> snart ska det byggas ihop en ubuntumaskin  :D
<coobra> fan så smutt
<coobra> 2 separata maskiner :p en windows en ubuntu :D
<Barre> andol, bamsefar: jag vet att ni inte kör Enterprise men ändå. The most complete and polished data center orchestration toolset available : http://www.infoworld.com/slideshow/135876/infoworlds-2014-technology-of-the-year-award-winners-234225#slide3
<Coffe> vi kör inte enterprise
<wefo> Like a puppet on a string...
<bamsefar> Barre: Coolt!
<realubot> Det här med databaser är intressant. Databashantering.
<realubot> Jag kanske skulle ta och bli den databasexpert som jag alltid har drömt om att vara. Men det är ju så svårt och jag är ju bara en liten, liten linuxuser.
<propus> realubot: bara att läsa på :)
<andol> Barre: När ska du börja leka med dockor då?
<Barre> andol: jag gör ju det, men i väldigt liten skala =)
<andol> Barre: Justdetja
<ewook> helg. tjoho.
<propus> ewook: så sant.. själv avnjuter jag fredags kvällen med en öl :)
<ewook> propus: dito.
<propus> dito?
<ewook> propus: firar stort med en 3.5:a :P.
<ewook> det samma
<propus> hehe
<propus> kör också på 3.5 :P
<ewook> party party :p.
<propus> Jepp =)
<propus> efter nog många så blir de party party ;-)
<ewook> 1,5st o håller på o somna. Lagom party :).
<ewook> realubot: äsch. Skit i db's. Relationer skiter sig alltid ändå ;).
<propus> ewook: joo blir så.. men drick mer så blir du pigg :D
<peyam> min SSD e på väg
<peyam> undrar hur snabb den blir med xubuntu
<peyam> är installationen precis som på en vanlig HDD?
<peyam> med formatering o så?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Varför inte? Arkitekter som tänker nytt" SVT2 20:00-20:55. 1a halvan om High Line, New York. 2a halvan om Lincoln Center, New York. (repris lör & ons)
<peyam> fan har elocon på mina eksem
<peyam> kliar så fan
<propus> klia tillbaka :D
<peyam> nää
<peyam> eksem e skit
<peyam> kan inte ens visa mig naken längre
<peyam> börja ta mina axlar
<propus> peyam: jaa de kan jag tänka mig.. inge kul med sånt.
<peyam> har tenta imorn i flygteknik. trodde att det skulle vara mkt räknande men det står nu att det kmr vara textfgrågor
<propus> en lördag?.. vad är de för skoloa du går på?
<peyam> kth
<propus> okej
<propus> peyam: jaså flygteknik? vad ska du bli när du blir stor?
<peyam> nej systemteknik imorn flyg o rymd
<peyam> vet ej. socialbidrag
<propus> peyam: med en sådan utbildning så behöver du nog inte socialbidrag :)
<peyam> orka jobba
<propus> peyam: jaa sant.. men de är ju mer än bara jobb som gör att vi går framåt.. hela den sociala delen finns ju i "jobbet" som vi människor behöver..
<peyam> jag kan kolla på porr resten av mitt liv
<peyam> har inga problem med det
<propus> ehh.. ja.. vad de har med sociala delen att göra vet jag inte.
<David-A> nyss på tv, film med Robert De Niro från 1976
<propus> jahapp.. nu är de bara vänta medan raid5an synkroniserar..
<propus> vad gör man nu?
<propus> någon som vet något kul spel till linux?
<peyam> David-A, fortfarande på?
<peyam> propus, HoN
<peyam> annars spelar jag på miniclip
<propus> ok ska testa.
<peyam> om du hitar en pool spel
<peyam> så spela jag gärna med dej
<propus> är de som LOL eller?
<peyam> LOL`HON är ju strategispel
<peyam> http://heroesofnewerth.com/download/
<peyam> chmd +x hon.. sen ./hon..
<propus> ok
<peyam> http://www.miniclip.com/games/penguins-attack-iv/en/#t-sd e rolig
<David-A> peyam: nä, filmen slutade då. bra NewYork-skildring, natt, neonljus, saxofon. tidigare ikväll om arkitektur, även det bra NewYork-skildring att bevara o förnya nåt gammalt
<peyam> vf säger du det nu då?
<peyam> du kan ju tipsa innan filmen tar slut
<David-A> det går ju inte. den om arkitektur i repris lör & ons
<peyam> okeeeeeeeeej
<propus> peyam: orkar inte spela de där spelet.
<peyam> HoN?
<propus> yeah
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-18
<realubot> peyam: Du måste börja idla.
<realubot> Internets never sleep.
<realubot> Vad är en generic toppdomän?
<peyam> realubot, datorn går på sleep efter 10 min
<peyam> jag var o år
<David-A> datorer är inte till för att effektivisera. datorer är ett självändamål
<David-A> nyss i värmlandsnytt: vårdcentraler byter till nytt journalsystem. i början kommer det att ta mer tid att lära sig använda det nya systemet, sen kommer det att ta mer tid att använda det nya systemet
<peyam> fläkten irriterar mig
<peyam> df går den till suspend
<peyam> ibland när jag einte e vid den
<larsemil> morrn
<Screedo> God morgon
<premorphos> hej jag får detta Läser paketlistor... Färdig E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root? efter att jag kört: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install isc-dhcp-server det skumma är att jag inte blir frågad om sudo-pswrd
<premorphos> det är en helt ny installation och uppdaterad men det blir ju lite av en underlig pickle om jag inte får chansen att ge mig själv root rättighet.. hmm tack på förhand
<premorphos> ok det löste sig efter att jag kört programuppdateraren som legat och väntat i bakgrunden . tack ändå
<premorphos> hej omjag har moddat en .conf fil i tex /etc/dhcp hur ger jag mig super user rights i den grafiska miljön så jag kan spara filen med textredigeraren? eller finns det något enklare sätt? har inte hittat något direkt i man sudo eller på http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Sudo jag antar att det redan finns ett smart sätt (the Linux way) men jag har inte klurat ut det ännu. är det någon som har ett bra sett att redigera .conf fil
<christoffer> premorphos, du måste stänga ner programmet och starta det med sudo rättigheter
<christoffer> gksudo tror jag man kan använda
<premorphos> ahaa.. genom terminalen då? eller kan man göra det grafiskt
<christoffer> jo genom terminalen ...antog att du började redigerade .conf filer därifrån
<christoffer> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<premorphos> ah tack, ska läsa den på engång. nä jag körde i textredigeraren typ motsvarande anteckningar i win
<premorphos> tack för hjälpen
<christoffer> Varsågod
<premorphos> :)
<premorphos> christoffer, wow tack för den artickeln den har räddat mig från datorhaveri det passivtaggrisiva-tystaskriket och knog-gnagning i framtiden och det löste biffen idag. ha en bra dag :)
<christoffer> :)
<fidde> Hejsan, jag har problem att automatiskt logga in i en specifik session med lightdm i 13.10
<fidde> HAR VI VAKNA
<fidde> ELLÄ SOV VI
<UkuleleSolen> Hog kväll!
<UkuleleSolen> God Kväll, heter det :)
<pipster> God Afton
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har bekymmer med min webbläsare Chromium. Det började för nån vecka sedan när ikonerna i bokmärkesfältet inte visade nån grafik.
<UkuleleSolen> Sedan började flera tillägg att bete sig konstigt. O när jag försökt logga ur med google-kontot så låser sig webbläsaren
<UkuleleSolen> Har avinstallerat och tagit bort alla "skräpfiler" och sedan installerat Chromium igen - men alla fel är kvar
<pipster> Kör du ubuntu med unity?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja
<pipster> okej
<UkuleleSolen> Vanliga Chrome krånglar inte. För övrigt har jag kört Chromium i flera år utan bekymmer
<pipster> hmm, konstigt
<pipster> kör chromium själv fast på ubuntu-gnome
<pipster> och då fungerar det klockrent
<Draken> fins det utube downloader på Chrome ??
<UkuleleSolen> Det jag tycker är underligt är att jag tydligen inte kan avinstallera webbläsaren helt
<pipster> mm, hur försöker du avinstallera den? sudo apt-get remove chromium eller sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium?
<UkuleleSolen> Har gjort det via programcentret och synaptic. Via terminalen har jag dock inte provat
<pipster> prova det senare i terminalen och skriv här sen
<pipster> chromium-browser heter paketet, så lägg till -browser på det jag skrev
<UkuleleSolen> Done
<pipster> prova att installera det igen, eller kanske chrome om du vill
<UkuleleSolen> Ska jag installera via terminalen eller vad föreslår du?
<pipster>  det gör du som du vill
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. alla gamla bokmärken o inställningar är kvar. Med samma grafikfel
<UkuleleSolen> Alltså var det något skräp som blev kvar
<pipster> loggar du in med ditt gmail konto på webläsaren?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja
<pipster> okej, gör man det så synkar den det med det du har på ditt konto
<UkuleleSolen> och nu första gången jag öppnade webbläsaren efter att jag avinstallerat den o installerat den igen var jag redan inloggad
<pipster> okej, det är konstigt för den brukar kräva att jag ska logga in igen efter man gör som jag sa
<UkuleleSolen> Precis...
<pipster>  provat att slå av alla din tilägg i chromium och start om webläsaren?
<UkuleleSolen> När jag öppnar instaällningarna för att exempelvis logga ut eller vad jag nu vill får jag bara upp ett timmglas och sedan händer inget
<pipster> okej, då kan jag nog inte hjälpa dej, ska fara ut nu men jag hoppas du får till det
<UkuleleSolen> Tack i alla fall
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Hur skulle ni göra för att starta en filserver i 13.10 64-bitars? Något man borde ta i beaktande?
<sakjur> DrGrov: http://owncloud.org/ t.ex.
<DrGrov> sakjur: Ja, OwnCloud har jag faktiskt tänkt på men undrar ifall jag borde hosta det någon annanstans än hos mig själv så att säga.
<DrGrov> Såg att det finns rätt många hostar tillgängliga vilket inte kostar många euron per månad
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-19
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrnn mörrn
<coobra> kan kaffe komma till mig
<huttan> morron alla glada :)
<andol> Barre, HeMan: Hur hade ni det ute i vildmarken?
<Barre> andol: det var treligt, fick mycket gjort faktiskt. Hade aldrig kunnat suttit så många timmar ostört här hemma. klart värt att åka dit, sen var det trevligt att träffa så många personer.
<yarre> sakjur, där?
<andol> Barre: Trevligt, trevligt.
<Barre> andol: han till och med klart med det jag hade planerat att göra igår, vilket tillåter mig att gå på nästa punkt i mitt projekt.
<HeMan> andol: det var riktigt trevligt!
<HeMan> andol: trots att larsemil gav mig ett oförbertt läxförhör... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: det klarade du med bravur!
<HeMan> larsemil: tackar!
<larsemil> var MYCKET trevligt igår!
<Barre> HeMan: jag var iväg till postutlämningen och hängde på dörren när de öppnade 09:00 för att hämta ut mina prylar... de hade inte kommit :(
<HeMan> Barre: surt
<Barre> mm
<larsemil> Barre: på en söndag!?
<Barre> larsemil: jag fick starka indikationer på att de skulle ligga på utlämningsstället redan i fredags, han inte kolla efter jobbet i fredags och igår var jag upptagen med annat ;)
<HeMan> nu har jag flyttat ner min hemkatalog en nivå i mitt btrfs-filsystem och ska montera den som en subvolym
<HeMan> och så ska jag dra in fler kataloger där, bla /var
<HeMan> läskigt!
<HeMan> dags att boota om och testa
<HeMan> *puh* verkar funka!
<wefo> Sub-boota hemkatalogens btrfs-indikation.
 * wefo är med i gänget
<sakjur> yarre: Nu är jag en stund
<Tobzion> Hej. Jag har en fråga som jag hoppas någon kan hjälpa mig med. Jag installerad Ubuntu 10.4 fungerade bra tips i dag då jag startade om. Nu startar det fint men efter Ubuntu logga så blir skärmen mörk grå och musen är bara ett X. Kan flytta runt den men inga menyer eller tangent tryck funkar. Men tex min plex server funkar och jag kan komma åt filer. Någon som har något Tips tack
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> vad kör ni med för lösenord på ssh... asså vilken typ  :D
<christoffer> nycklar
<christoffer> om det är det du syftar på
<christoffer> lösenord är avstängt...tillåts ej
<coobra> christoffer: ahh :D
<coobra> christoffer: rsa/dsa eller vad ?
<christoffer> rsa men den härvan med de olika varianterna har jag inte gett mig in i och grottat vidare på
<christoffer> men se till att välja antingen 2048 eller 4096 nyckel storlek
<coobra> jo
<coobra> hur gör du på ett nytt ställe har du med dig den på usb eller ?
<christoffer> Jo, en krypterad USB nyckel
<christoffer> men sedan är ju frågan hur ofta du ska ssh till någon maskin från en maskin som du inte har kontroll över
<christoffer> det är ju verkligen bara i nödfall
<coobra> men usb kan gå sönder så lätt :/
<christoffer> alternativt att du har med det "tails" live USB på en USB och nycklarna på annan
<christoffer> jag har aldrig varit med om att en USB sticka har gått sönder
<coobra> kanske jag som haft mycket otur
<coobra> nja har man en usbsticka å ska in på sin skit.. borde man ju kanske köra in puppy eller liknade  :p
<christoffer> puppy har jag aldrig använt men "tails" verkar vara det säkraste nuförtiden
<christoffer> https://tails.boum.org/
<christoffer> med tor och allt med från starty
<christoffer> start*
<coobra> nice
<coobra> :D
<christoffer> det kommer från samma gäng som utvecklar Tor om jag har förstått allting korrekt
<coobra> wiked
<christoffer> någon som använder puppet som är online?
<christoffer> hur hanterar ni Puppet modules
<christoffer> ?
<christoffer> git submodules/puppet-librarian?
<huttan> här vare dött idag
<whuffor> Jupp
<epzil0n> åäö :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-12
<maxjezy> sussar alla?
<peyam> ja
<maxjezy> som vanligt
<peyam> jag har fastnat på en matte uppgift
<chees> hey nån som kör magine under ubuntu
<peyam> nä
<peyam> vad e magina
<chees> tv stream tjänst
<chees> får fansen nte pipelight att funka helt 100
<nagerst> Hej, är det nån annan som har problem just nu med vissa websidor?
<einand> Death to all bottom posters
<einand> nagerst: vad för problem då
<nagerst> Jag kommer till gogle och aftonbladet, men de flesta andra, till och med min ISP (T3)'s hemsida funkar inte för mig.
<nagerst_> youtube funkar felfritt och hastigheten är helt ok. konstigt att bara vissa sidor inte funkar
<propus> Hello!
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-13
<propus> det var värst vad det var lugnt här ikväll :)
<einand> någon som vet varför Btrfs säger "no_space_left" i dmes, men när jag kör "df -h" så är det 5TB kvar
<einand> och sedan mountar partitionen som ro
<propus> provat mounta med rw?
<einand> kärnan forces rw
<HeMan> einand: kör du vanlig df eller btrfs filesystem df?
<einand> BTRFS error (device md125) in __btrfs_free_extent:5648: errno=-28 No space left
<einand> BTRFS info (device md125): forced readonly
<einand> BTRFS debug (device md125): run_one_delayed_ref returned -28
<einand> BTRFS error (device md125) in btrfs_run_delayed_refs:2688: errno=-28 No space left
<einand> HeMan: kör det på en netgear NAS, så har ingen som helst aning
<HeMan> einand: du kan behöva balancera det
<einand> root@video-disk:~# btrfs filesystem df /video1/
<einand> Data, single: total=10.03TiB, used=9.76TiB
<einand> System, DUP: total=8.00MiB, used=1.12MiB
<einand> System, single: total=4.00MiB, used=0.00B
<einand> Metadata, DUP: total=3.00GiB, used=2.00GiB
<einand> Metadata, single: total=8.00MiB, used=0.00B
<einand> HeMan: hur kommer det sig att 9GB "Försvunnit"?
<einand> för enligt df är disken 19GB
<einand> menar TB
<HeMan> einand: om det är speglat på btrfs-nivå så uppträder det så där
<einand> eller tja 5TB är borta
<einand> /dev/md125       15T  9.8T  4.8T  68% /video1
<einand> HeMan: hur lagar man det då?
<HeMan> einand: det är ett "arv" från hur gamla filsystem funkar och hur nya funkar
<einand> så, hur får jag tillbaka mina 5TB?
<einand> eller varför är dom uppätna?
<einand> och ännu mera irriterande av netgear att ha sådan bugg
<einand> HeMan:
<HeMan> einand: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Why_is_free_space_so_complicated.3F
<einand> har inte raid-1
<Barre> du använder btrfs kommandot för att få informatino om btrfs volymer, btrfs fi show och btrfs fi df
<einand> Men oavsett, jag har 19TB hårdiskar, men kan bara skriva 10TB till dom, varför är nästan 50% borta?
<HeMan> einand: du kan prova balancera det, btrfs balance start -dusage=50
<einand> ERROR: error during balancing '/video1/' - Read-only file system
<einand> moment 22 ;)
<HeMan> einand: stäng ner de tjänster som kör mot disken och montera om den
<einand> HeMan: får jag inte
<einand> blir forced ro
<einand> http://pastebin.com/t9HMFBjK
<einand> HeMan: kolla länken
<HeMan> einand: då får du nog skicka ett case till Netgear
<einand> värdelöst, jag jobbar ju med den disken
<HeMan> einand: vad är det för Netgear?
<einand> Netgear readynas 104
<einand> kontaktat deras support nu, men de är säkert dumma i huvudet som vanligt
<einand> Vi upplever ovanligt många chat förfrågningar. Alla våra experter är för närvarande upptagna med andra kunder.
<einand> Värdelös skit, skall sluta köpa konsumentprodukter
<ewook> einand: klarar den av btrfs från scratch?
<gkeen> einand: hp microserver 990kr <3
<gkeen> riktig support om nåt går sönder med :)
<ewook> gkeen: 990?! Vars då?
<ewook> gkeen: den med swap-bay framtill?
<gkeen> ewook: yes, den kostar det ibland på dustin när dom får för sig att ha rea
<ewook> gkeen: jag hittade en sån för 1800 förut.
<ewook> gkeen: perfekt när jag skiftade diskar i andra nas:en.
<gkeen> jag satte en 2.5" 4x swap bay i 5.25" platsen på min med ;)
<ewook> sweeet :D
<gkeen> ewook: går så fint att man hade kunnat bygga in den av misstag i väggen och 10 år senare undra vart nätverkssladden som går in i väggen tar vägen, som den där gamla novell servern :P
<ewook> gkeen: I know.. hade en sån gammal trotjänare för länge sedan.. prövade dock att slänga in OMV på den jag skaffade - funkar fint för sitt syfte.
<gkeen> OMV?
<gkeen> http://www.openmediavault.org/ ?
<propus> omv är nice :)
<einand> ewook: tydligen, första gången jag logga in på den
<ewook> gkeen: korrekt :)
<ewook> propus: ja faktiskt riktigt mysigt.
<einand> gkeen: vart hittar du den för 990kr?
<einand> billigaste jag hittar är 2500kr, vad kollar jag fel på dustins websida
<gkeen> hittar inte ens på dustin nu, dom har väl slutat göra den afaik?
<einand> :(
<einand> iaf, måste lösa hur jag skall lagra 10GB data så jag får igång min befintliga maskin
<propus> ewook: kört OMV länge?
<ewook> propus: Är väl ett år nu typ.
<ewook> propus: fast, jag körde det inte själv först, utan fick "supportera" polarn. nu har jag äntligen en liten gigabyte brix som tuggar på med omv.
<propus> ewook: okej :)
<MarkusDBX> brix är najs, fattar inte ens att folk orkar hålla på med r-pi och andra kort numera, billigaste brixen får man psu och låda och en snabb cpu för strax över 1000
<MarkusDBX> "snabb" cpu, iaf en x86 =)
<cHarNe2> jag kör freenas, har inte haft några problem med den vad jag kan komma ihåg
<Barre> MarkusDBX: har inte sysslat med brix, har den I²C, GPIO och UART?
<MarkusDBX> Barre: nepp, då kanske de andra korten är bättre
<MarkusDBX> tänkte mest för nas och små servers
<Barre> Ok, tackar..
<Barre> skönt att slippa googla själv =)
<einand> någon som har förslag på hur jag kan frigöra utrymme på btrfs när diskenär ful?
<Barre> einand: har detta bokmärke sparat, har inte testat själv men det kanske är till hjälp http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-05-04_Fixing-Btrfs-Filesystem-Full-Problems.html
<einand> Barre: tack
<einand> 	devid    3 size 7.27TiB used 2.96TiB path /dev/md127
<einand> där står det att en massa plats är kvar ju
<einand> Barre: probelemet verkar inte gå att lösa för mig
<einand> alance cannot run because the filesystem is full
<einand> One trick to get around this is to add a device (even a USB key will do) to your btrfs filesystem. This should allow balance to start, and then you can remove the device with btrfs device delete when the balance is finished.
<einand> går inte stoppa in mera grejer
<Barre> :/
<Barre> du har inte några USB-portar på burken då?
<einand> Note, it's even possible for a filesystem to be full in a way that you cannot even delete snapshots to free space. This shows how you would work around it:
<einand> Barre, HeMan: Verkar som netgear ändå tar det rätt allvarligt, kommit till thirdline support nu
<einand> så nu har jag fått ett program jag skall lägga in på min nas, samt godkänna att dom får fjärrstyra den
<HeMan> einand: w00t!
<einand> Japp
<einand> Känns så där, så innan dom får pilla så skall jag göra en backup
<einand> så fyller en massa hårdiskar nu
<einand> Once I can verify that we unit is in Tech support mode with the 5 digit code your case will be escalated to our Level 3 who will work on your problem.
<einand> I need your agreement to our remote access policy which can be found at http://www.readynas.com/kb/faq/misc/netgear_remote_access_policy
<einand> WTF --> NETGEAR will attempt to keep such information confidential. <--
<einand> --> By allowing the remote access, I agree to hold NETGEAR and its representatives harmless of any wrongdoing or negligence of any kind.  <--
<einand> funderar på att skriva "“Yes, I have read and hereby do not agree to the terms of the NETGEAR Remote Access Policy”"
<einand> och se om det slinker igenom ändå
<cHarNe2> negligence inte ett ord man gillar i den sitsen :P
<realubot> David Cameron vill förbjuda krypterad kommunikation i appar: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.604360/storbritannien-vill-stoppa-krypterade-appar
<andol> realubot: Uttlandet verkar iofs röra sig om kryptering (utan bakdörr) i allmänhet, och inte enbart (mobil)appar.
<cHarNe2> kul ide
<MarkusDBX> Inte mycket så går åt rätt håll i storbrittanien när det gäller internet.
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-14
<Barre> HeMan: det "trädet" var välidgt ambitiöst. Tror nog att jag utgår från det ialla fall =)
<HeMan> Barre: jo, det såg rätt bra ut
<HeMan> Barre: i alla fall som inspiration
<HeMan> Barre: det var någon länk tidigt i den posten där om pratade om hur man skulle tänka när man designade trädet
<Barre> HeMan: får läsa det, jag gillar konceptet med löven in & out
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<HeMan> einand: hörde du något mer från Netgear?
 * Barre är också nyfiken
<einand> HeMan: nä, inte vågat släppa in dom ännu utan håller på med säkerhetskopia
<einand> tar ändå några timmar att flytta över 10TB till usb diskar
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<einand> HeMan, Barre: Jag ville spara tid, och tänkte jag kopplar in en usb disk direkt på nasen, då krasha skiten
<einand> krasha så hårt, så itne ens "hålla in offknappen 30 sekunder" fungera, så drog ut elkabeln
<einand> och då fungerar det igen att skriva till den, fast 10.1GB av 9.9GB är använt
<einand> så fortfarande buggit
<HeMan> yey...
<Barre> :S
<MarkusDBX> einand: vilken nas?
<Barre> Netgear readynas 104
<Coffe> Barre:  jag har en sån ..
<Coffe> Barre: även du ?
<MarkusDBX> Bra nas?
<Barre> Coffe: nej, men einand har och MarkusDBX frågade vilket det var, jag svarade :)
<Coffe> Barre: aight.
<Coffe> <--- har inte haft minsta problem med min än :)
<MarkusDBX> Har funderat på en Nas själv, men lär nog ett x86 mobo med j1900 istället. Dom moderkorten är lite för billiga med tanke på vad man får, och så funkar vanlig ubuntu server utan problem.
<sireorion> är perrra inne?
<Qvak> hur mycket swap behöver man till en dator med 1gb ram?
<cHarNe2> Qvak: ska din burk sova till disk?
<cHarNe2> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-ppc.html
<Qvak> vet inte, det är stationär dator
<cHarNe2> Qvak: har du dåligt med disk?
<Qvak> nej 200gb och 100~~ någotning
<cHarNe2> ta 4gb då
<Qvak> kollade upp occkså och den säger att de e en 64-bit :S
<cHarNe2> Qvak: ok?
<Qvak> tyckte va konstigt för att den har 1gb, och 64-bit klarar ju av mer :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-15
<qvak> spelar det roll vilken ordning partitions ligger i? just nu har jag parttionerat swap, root
<peyam> #math
<UkuleleSolen> God dag!
<molgrum> nån mer som ofta har problem med att firefox tar >100% CPU?
<Laban> Nä, försöker använda det så lite som möjligt.
<molgrum> Laban: vilken läsare kör du om man får fråga?
<Barre> det har hänt att någon java eller flash-plugin hängt sig så cpu rasar i höjden. Är det under lång tid och/eller på någon speciell sida du upplever hög CPU-belastning?
<molgrum> Barre: jag tror det är något problem med flash, men jag kör html5 just nu så jag ska se vad som händer
<molgrum> använder grooveshark mest
<molgrum> t ex nu hade jag enbart en flik öppen med GS, jobbade lite, kom tillbaka och så satt firefox och spikade
<molgrum> stänger jag firefox när den spikar så måste jag köra killall firefox dessutom
<Barre> mysko, låter ju inte bra
<molgrum> näe, det är synd
<molgrum> får använda en annan läsare
<molgrum> chromium hängde sig väldigt ofta på min förra dator
<molgrum> finns inte ens i fedora, dom kanske tycker den är för instabil
<molgrum> (kör ubuntu nu dock)
<Barre> molgrum: prova att starta firefox i "safe mode" och se om den beter sig likadant, om det är bättre är det förmodligen en plugin som spökar (eller nått tema om det är så att du installerat något annat tema
<molgrum> Barre: ska prova det
<molgrum> detta  är en helt färsk installation btw, 14.10
<molgrum> så alla inställningar är standard
<molgrum> en vecka gammal kanske
<Barre> :/
<molgrum> synd adobe skriver om flash hela tiden, hade lätt kört gnash om den klarade lite fler streaming-tjänster
<Laban> molgrum: Safari på Mac, Chrome på Windows och Chromium på Linux.
<molgrum> Laban: ah ok
<Laban> hur var det nu, lade inte Adobe ner Flash på Linux för ett tag sedan?
<molgrum> det ringer en klocka, men flash uppdaterade jag igår
<Laban> ok
<Laban> Undrar vad man kan göra i Flash som inte går i HTML5
<molgrum> är nog streama codecs utan att webbläsaren behöver stödja dom
<molgrum> men jag vet inte :)
<Laban> och DRM
<molgrum> ja just det
<molgrum> har html5 inte DRM (än)?
<molgrum> har sett mycket protester om det
<molgrum> EME
<NisseA> hej undrar ifall det är någon annan som har problem med gcf-editor?
<NisseA> gconf-editor menar jag såklart. när jag gör alt+f2 för att starta det så händer inget..
<ePax> 0_o
<molgrum> hmm, top säger att 8 GiB RAM används men systemövervakaren säger 1,2
<molgrum> vågar jag starta TF2 när top säger så? :/
<andol> molgrum: Fast det värde top visar inkluderar jag även det minne som används åt diskcache, etc.
<andol> molgrum: Alltså, finns det ledigt minne som passar linux på att använda det som cache, fram tills det att det kommer program som faktiskt behöver minnet.
<molgrum> andol: ok, diskcache... får läsa på om det :)
<[F]adE> Någon med erfarenhet av LoL på Ubuntu?
<madbear__> ne, men av rofl
<madbear__> XD
<qvak> vad är loop partition table? hittar ingen förklaring, en av min hårdiskar inställd som loop, min andra typ msdos?
<cadmium> ser någon detta?
<gusnan> cadmium: jadå
<cadmium> :)
<cadmium> Jag har problem mid min Samsung Chronos 7, installerat ubuntu på den med kryptering i installern och nu kommer jag inte åt bios +, kan inte uppgradeta program/operativsystem, någon som kan något om detta?
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-16
<gkeen_> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671+
<molgrum> o_O
<molgrum> har precis installerat steam, nu blir man rädd
<molgrum> Barre: installerade flashblock och använder enbart html5, har haft firefox igång sen igår och inget mer >100% CPU
<Barre> molgrum: mm.. flash på linux är inte den bästa implementationen.. skönt att höra att det löst sig (även om det är en workaround =))
<molgrum> något rekommenderat sätt att synca kalender mellan ubuntu och android? har ingen kalender i ubuntu mer än systemkalendern
<molgrum> så jag behöver tips på ett kalenderprogram också antar jag :)
<molgrum> kör thunderbird eftersom det kom som standard
<larsemil> molgrum: vad har du för kalender i android? google calendar?
<cHarNe2> jag kör google-calender på allt utom på jobbet, där kör vi ms-exchange
<cHarNe2> molgrum: google gav detta: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-google-calendar-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-04-12-10-linux-mint/
<einand> vart är den riktiga ubåten, inte sett den på flera år
<einand> iaf inte sedan förra året
<molgrum> har precis installerat google calendar på mobilen
<molgrum> kollar den howton, tack
<molgrum> undrar om evolution klarar sync med google calendar
<Barre> molgrum: själv kör jag owncloud (funderar dock på att byta till Radicale, båda kör CalDav. (det förutsätter dock att man hostar det själv...)
<einand> Access-Control-Allow-Origin: *
<einand> WTF
<einand> varför sätter webhotellet den på allting
<blurkis> molgrum: jag har syncat mobilen med google calander, samt gnome. Finns ju en kalender i panelen i gnome. Den kan syncas mot google.
<molgrum> blurkis: aha, kör unity så jag tror inte det går
<blurkis> molgrum: Ingen aning. Jag kom på nu att kalendern i Gnome, den är synkad på evolution. Jag ställde in den där, och så blev syncad  i panelen..
<blurkis> eller rättare sagt, syncat via evolution.
<gkeen_> Barre: du vet ingen bra caldav klient?
<gkeen_> caldav/carddav
<Barre> gkeen_: thunderbird, android :)
<gkeen_> Barre: fult, tråkigt och ouppdaterat :/
<Barre> gkeen_: nej, nej och nej :)
<gkeen_> Barre: åjo'
<Barre> subjektivt.. jag trivs bra i min setup och miljö
<gkeen_> Jag med, en PIM är det enda jag saknar
<gkeen_> Får väl vänta på att Zimbra Desktop uppdateras o får de nyare gränsnittet o gör sig av med java i guess
<gkeen_> Barre: nåt du testat?
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-17
<Barre> gkeen_: nej, jag har inte testat det, ser bra ut dock
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-18
<K350> Någon som har lite kläm på Alpine?
<K350> Jag skriver in helt rätt data för smtp. Det funkar felfritt i andra mailklienter. Men I alpine så vill den inte kcika mailet.
<K350> typ smtp.bla.org:587/tls/user=user
<K350> Det har funkat förut..men nu vill det helt plötsligt inte det...någon?
<molgrum> har xubuntu 14.04 på laptopen men dist-upgrade fungerar inte... den bara säger att 0 paket behöver uppgraderas
<molgrum> ubuntu har tom frågat mig om jag vill uppgradera till 14.10, inget hände mer än att den frågade efter lösenord
<Barre> molgrum: kör "update-manager -d" som root i en terminal
<molgrum> Barre: är det sudo -i som gör en till root?
<bamsefar> Ja
<molgrum> "Letar efter en ny Ubuntu-utgåva.", händer inget mer
<Barre> har du uppdaterad systemet med "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" först, det kanske hjäler, om inte så vet jag inte vad det kan bero på (använder inte xubuntu själv)
<K350> Ibland när jag kör host www.foo.org får jag en träff ohc ibland inte..på samma adress. Det verkar hacak upp 0o ned...vad kan et bero på?
<molgrum> Barre: fixade det genom att sätta på debug mode med en env variabel, konstigt
<K350> Alpine jävlas med mig :-(
<K350> Jag kan skicka mail via en smtp server utan problem från mutt. Men med samma insätllningar i Alpine så strejkar den rackaren
<K350> Alpine delbugen snackar om fel auth format...huh?
<K350> och nya versionen av alpine 2.20 finns inte i föråden
<Laban> Låter som att mutt kanske själv väljer en inloggningsmodell som fungerar, och att Alpine inte gör det.
<Laban> Ingen direkt koll på någon av dem, men satt upp några SMTP-servrar.
<K350> ehm...det funkar fint i Alpine med andra smtp servrar som kör spå port 25 utan tls/ssl
<K350> så jag börjar fundera på om det är ngt certifikat strul?
<K350> i mutt anävnder jag putmail.py
<K350> Det är örbaskat enerverande eftersom det har funkat i Alpine tidigare
<K350> för smtp i alpine har jag satt: smtp.host.org:587/tls/user=user@host.org
<K350> host, port, tls och inloggningsuppgifterna är  korrekta De funkar i andr aklienter
<K350> eh...jag använder ssl men alpine skickar allti plain huh?
<K350> Det ser ut som om openssl läser ertifikaten från usr/lib/ssl men jag har inte en susning om vilket certifikat jag behöver...hur tar jag reda på det..och var hämtar jag certifikatet?
<hjelpmaj> Knappt ett dygn kvar till Ullared säsong 6 börjar.
<hjelpmaj> Finns det kanske någon viss person här som gillar Morgan/Ola-Ponny?
<K350> Någon bevandrad Alpine användare här?
<K350> Philip5: Ingen chans att få senaste versionen av Alpine 2.20 bygd?
<Philip5> K350: vet inte ens vad det är
<hjelpmaj> Vet ni om de säljer minimala fjärrkontroller till datorn som har de grundläggande funktionerna såsom "paus/spela", "nästa fil", "föregående fil", "hoppa framåt", "hoppa bakåt" samt volym upp/ner?
<K350> Philip5: Det är en textbaserad email client (bygd på pine)
<hjelpmaj> Jag brukar t.ex. ligga på sängen och vill inte hela tiden tvingas gå upp och gå fram till datorn för att hålla på.  Jag har letat efter en sådan fjärris länge men aldrig hittat någon.  Och då tänker jag mig alltså att den ansluts med en sådan där "nano receiver" via USB. Precis som möss.
<hjelpmaj> Ett mer normalt scenario är ju förstås "HTPC". "Lite" mer smidigt med en fjärris om man inte ska göra något avancerat.
<Philip5> K350: för vilken version av ubuntu?
<K350> hjelpmaj: Jag vet bara att det finns apps för Android till en del hemmaservrar så som Synology
<hjelpmaj> Inga appar eller telefoner. :/
<K350> Då vet jag inte. För VST pluggar finns MIDI kontrollers. T.ex till en de DJ system. Men dom är ju inte särskilt minimala
<hjelpmaj> VST = ?
<Philip5> K350: för ubuntu 14.04 eller 14.10?
<K350> Philip5: Ja du, jag kör 14.04 nu men ska förmodligen upgradera..så...ja...
<K350> Philip5: Den version av Alpine som finns i förådne nu är från 2009 !
<Philip5> jag kan slänga upp den men då kanske du vill ha en version av ubuntu som du kör som du kan installera
<K350> Philip5: DÃ¥ blir det 14.04 64 bitar
<K350> Philip5: Det är strul med ssl så man måste försäkra som om stöd vid bygget läser jag
<K350> Philip5: http://www.washington.edu/alpine/
<K350> Philip5: oFFICIELLA SIDAN MED SORUCE: http://patches.freeiz.com/alpine/
<Philip5> K350: kollar lite på patcharna nu
<K350> Philip5: Hoppa det finns bättre stöd för html visning och ssl/tls bland patcharna
<Philip5> K350: verkar ju funka iaf
<Philip5> har inte configat den och testat
<hjelpmaj> Har realubot upphört att existera?
<Philip5> K350: finns här så snart den byggts på launchpads server: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<Philip5> K350: den har alla officiella patcharna för 2.20
<K350> Philip5: Toppen. får verkligen hoppas att den fungerar bättre ! :-)
<Philip5> K350: ser att den är byggd och väntar på att uppdateras för publicering
<Philip5> brukar ta några minuter
<Philip5> om du inte laddar ner den manuellt därifrån förstås
<Linda^> Sitteru här och hittar på saker nu igen Philip5
<K350> Philip5: Ah..ok ska lägg adne i source.list
<K350> Ja var är realubåten?
<K350> Linda^: Ja, han var snäll att bygga senaste versionen av Alpine å tmig :-)
<Philip5> Linda^: ja när inte du gör det så måste ju jag
<K350> Jag verkar vara den enda som kör med textbaserad e-post klient här ....
 * K350 <-- old-school :-)
<Linda^> Philip5: haha, menar du att jag är en hittepåare?
<Philip5> K350: nu ska den finnas där för både trusty och unity
<Philip5> ops, för utopic menar jag
<Linda^> K350: min e-postklient använder också text. Inte fasiken berättar jag saker med bilder iaf :P
<andol> Linda^: Tusen ord, och allt det där? :)
<Linda^> andol: va? :o
 * andol har iofs även han sin mailklient dresserad att enbart visa text/plain.
<andol> Linda^: Alltså uttrycket att en bild säger mer än tusen ord.
<Linda^> andol: Jaha :o
<andol> Tror det är dags att sluta försöka vara rolig på irc, och istället krypa till kojs.
<Linda^> andol: Jag är för trött för att fatta just nu bara :<
<Philip5> andol: ja bollibompa är slut för läääänge sedan
<Philip5> andol: annars ska jag prata med din chef så han ser till att du är pigg när du kommer till jobbet och inte sitter uppe hela nätterna
<andol> Philip5: Du menar min chef som alltid dyker upp en till två timmar efter mig? :)
<Philip5> hehe
<andol> Näh, sovadags
<andol> gonatt
<andol> *poof*
<K350> Någon som har lust att ägna natten åt att hjälpa mig med ett infernaliskt svåröst problem med Alpine (textbaserad e-post klient) ? :-)
<K350> Linda^: Ja, utom när det gäller utmärkta kartor då :-)
<hjelpmaj> Varför i helvetes glödheta bajskorvar använder du en textbaserad "e-post klient"?
<K350> hjelpmaj: Vad menar du med det?
<gkeen_> hjelpmaj: varför inte? hade jag med gjort om jag inte varit beroende av saker som kalender o så.
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-18
<larsemil> bamsefar: pm
<NeverW8> På irc kan ingen höra dig hosta
 * NeverW8 är råsjuk och klandrar kollegan för't
 * Groggy gömmer sig för att inte smittas
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-19
 * Amoz skickar en host-fil till NeverW8 
<molgrum> hjälp med DNS... jag har nic.st och har lagt till "@" som namn men hur gör jag så att www också hamnar där? "www" som namn?
<bamsefar> molgrum: Precis så
<Barre> han åt bara en tror jag
<Barre> hmmm.. undrar vad jag menar
<andol> Barre: Antar att den där kommentaren handlar om det jag tror att den handlar om?
<blippe> det är rätt lugnt, jag har fler!
<blippe> nämn ett paket som inte rycker om att bli isntallerad med ett annat paket? Måster fylla i en control-fil, och hittar inte rätt fält.
<andol> blippe: Låter som att du letar efter "Conflicts:", som inte sällan även har med paketversioner att göra.
<blippe> Vad skiljer conflict och breaks?
<Barre> andol: mm.. råkade rulla upp till senaste skrivna
<blippe> eller så tar jag och letar reda på det i en manual som sig bör istället.
<andol> blippe: Osäker på skillnaden mellan conflict och breaks, men rätt säker på att manualen heter Debian Policy Manual :)
<blippe> efter att ha suttit och försökt läsa info från freedesktop lär den manualen vara ett under av klarhet!
<blippe> c0rnel: either with .desktop-files or with systemd-services.
<blippe> Äsch, :P
<Barre> okejdå
<blippe> Jag har använt gnome3 i nästan ett år nu och det är riktigt kul...
 * Barre feels a flamwar is in the making
<Barre> :)
<Amoz> gnome3 ftw
<cowbacon> obligatory i3 ftw
<blippe> jag laddade mest ner det för att se hur dåligt det kunde vara, och fastnade.
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-20
<Hund> cowbacon: Obligatorisk +1
<screedo> God morgon
<Coffe> morrn
<Barre> mörr Coffe,,, wup?
<Coffe> Barre:  mega mycket jobb som vanligt.. själv ?
<Barre> Coffe: same same
<blippe> Någon som har närmare koll på keyring-säkerhetshålet?
<andol> http://perception-point.io/2016/01/14/analysis-and-exploitation-of-a-linux-kernel-vulnerability-cve-2016-0728/ är bra läsning.
<andol> Länkar även till en poc-exploit.
<blippe> andol: tänkte mer något man kan skicka till chefen, eller sina barn.
<blippe> conclusion var ju rätt nice iaf.
<SebastianThorn> andol: verkar bli mycket folk på måndag
<andol> SebastianThorn: Tja, RMS är alltid RMS. Kul hursom!
<SebastianThorn> andol: aldrig sett, kommer bli kul, sedan blir det 70mm på tisdagen troligen, när jag ändå är uppe
<blurkis> ehlo
<Barre> EHLO from unaffiliated/barre
<blurkis> det är inte helt ovanligt att en router segar ner sig och behöver startas om ngn gång ibland va?  Vårat nät slöade ner sig fullständigt och efter att enbart ha startat om dlink routern så gick allt ok igen.  Hänt en gång på ett år nu på ett år, så jag förmodar att det är ok?
<Barre> blurkis: att en router segar ner sig och behöver startas om ibland är inget som är standard eller en kravspecifikation när man skapar en router, om d-link valt att implementera den featuren får du fråga dem om :)
<Groggy> blurkis: När det hände oss gav routern (en D-link) upp snart därefter... men då hade den fungerat länge och väl dock
<Amoz> blurkis, det där beror mycket på mjukvaran. Väldigt vanligt på konsumentroutrar att mjukvaran flippar. Jag upplever att 3rd-parts roms funkar bättre
<Groggy> Om jag inte förstått saken fel skulle version 4.0 av linux kärnan innehålla stöd för att kunna updateras utan omstart och att detta skulle vara implementerat i 15.10. Varför får man (jag) då frågan när jag vill starta om efter att ha installerat en ny version av kärnan?
<Amoz> Groggy, det där är bara för väldigt avancerat bruk. Det är ett ramverk som implementerades, men det är ingen färdig produkt som kommer tillämpas på ubuntu-desktop än på ett tag vad jag vet.
<Groggy> Då läste jag kanske http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/No-Reboot-Patching-Comes-to-Ubuntu-15-10-via-Linux-Kernel-4-0-Says-Mark-Shuttleworth-478400.shtml lite fel/för snabbt då Amoz.
<Groggy> Fast samtidigt står det väldigt lite om väldigt mycket i den artikeln :P
<Amoz> Groggy, det där är nog bara Softpedia som inte riktigt  fattar vad exakt den där nya funktionen innebär
<Amoz> står inget om att Ubuntu-desktop ska få en färdig reboot-fri kernel, utan bara att nyare ubuntuversioner kommer ha 4.0+ i sig
<Amoz> vilket stämmer
<Amoz> om jag förstått det rätt så är det dessutom mest en feature för stora servermaskiner och enterprise där det tar lång tid att reboota saker, eller ställer till med för mycket downtime att bara fixa något litet säkerhetshål. Desktop är fortfarande för beroende av grafikdrivrutiner och massa annat strunt som är mycket svårare att få reboot-fritt.
<Amoz> kika på LKML så finns det bra inlägg där som inte blåser upp buzzen
<Groggy> Synd att man valde att lägga ihop ett och ett och få det till två (dvs att 4.0+ kan uppdateras utan omstart och att ubuntu skulle få 4.0+ i sig). Trodde de två sakerna gjorde att det blev så. Men samtidigt har jag läst lite om hur det verkar funka och det är ju... icketrivialt, för att vara mild i utrycken. Samtidigt är ju inte en omstart hela världen, med tanke på att datorn stängs av när jag inte använder den.
<Groggy> Enterprise kan jag förstå att det finns stora vinster i att köra omstartslöst, eller så långt det är möjligt undvika omstarter
<blurkis> fattar inte varför google inte släpper lite mer på chromecasten. vill ju kunna köra den med vlc eller liknande. de har ju ändå inga reklamintäkter med den i chrome?
<blippe> blurkis: funkar inte emby eller någon annan lösning för att skicka lokal film till den?
<blippe> det är väl att de burkarna inte tåls att göra särdeles mycket i decoding utanför de format de tar emot...
<blurkis> blippe, jag kör med en app i chrome som stream'ar lokal fil.  Men det hade varit skönt att kunna göra det via vlc eller liknande. kör videostream i chrome, men såvida man inte betalar så har det inget stöd för playlist osv..
<Groggy> blurkis: vlc 3 betan ska h cc stöd senast jag läste om det (var ett tag sen, så ta det med en nypa salt tills det är bekräftat)
<Groggy> http://www.videolan.org/support/faq.html#ChromeCast, där står det att de implementerar cc stöd men de vet inte när det släpps
<blurkis> Groggy: läst det också.  Det händer i princip inget på den fronten,
<Groggy> Så må va fallet blurkis. Det sdk google släppt har ju bara stöd för android, ios och chrome. Så jag vet inte hur vlc tänkt tackla det "problemet"
<blurkis> Den som det vet..   Men det är själva min poäng. Jag ser inte hur google kan finna ngt värde i att stänga in CCn så. Varför inte bara släppa all specs?
<blurkis> men men, deras problem..
<blurkis> Det är mycket man inte begriper,
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-21
<blippe> Groggy: de kör antagligen med chrome-gränssnittet, då det är ett "ordinärt" javascript-gränssnitt. Finns Inofficiella npm och golang-bibliotek. Jag tror t.ex. emby använder den till nodejs.
<svea_> hej sökes en svensk kanel här för svensk sprök
<svea_> im looking to improve my swedish is there a channel for that here?
<bittin-> don't really know of any if you are a geek there is a bunch of swedes in #data.se in such
<bittin-> but don't know any specific swedish channel
<Amoz> svea_, depending on the level of your swedish, you might be able to follow the conversations in here ?
<svea_> Amoz, i can read it
<svea_> i struggle with grammer and am bad at typing
<Amoz> yes, grammar is hard sometimes
<svea_> Amoz, we are talking swedish grammer
<Amoz> sure, swedish grammar is hard.
<blurkis> Ligger nog ngt i att vår router håller på att ge upp.  Nu segar den ner sig igen, :(
<blippe> Jag känner mig så lurad föë jag lagt ner tid på att lära mig avconv istället för ffmpeg och nu är vi tillbaka till ffmpeg igen. Humbug!
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-22
<maxjezy> sover alla?
 * andol är vaken
<nipple> HEJ
<Coffe> någon som har nåt bra sätt att se vad det är som i ett system ändrar rättigheterna på en fil ?
<Barre> Coffe: installera auditd (om den inte redan är installerad), sen kan du lägga en audit på filen du vill koll, auditctl -w /path/to/file -p warx
<Barre> Coffe: då ser du i /var/log/audit/audit.log vad/vem som accessar och vad som görs
<Coffe> Barre:  jag lyckades hitta ett cron jobb. 18 maskiner som jobbar mot samma nfs share,,, tack för tipset
<Barre> Coffe: nema problema
<Amoz> grappar, pls help
<Amoz> crash i synapse, segfault i libgdk, försöker debugga, => kan inte reproducera
<Amoz> -.-
<Amoz> händer *varje* gång när synapse startas i skrivbordsmiljön
<Amoz> startar jag den ute i en tty via gdb så funkar det klockrent
<Amoz> måste ju vara någon env-var som ställer till något typ?
<andol> Amoz: Heisenbug!
<Amoz> klassiker
<Amoz> Schrödingers crash
<blippe> Finns det några planer på att få igång SELinux för debian/ubuntu?
<blippe> något någon nogrannt noterat?
<lord4163> blippe: Kan du inte bara använda dig av apparmor? :)
<andol> Tja, känns som att man åtminstone fått Ubuntus håll har valt att satsa rakt av på apparmor.
<Laban> Aldrig pysslat med apparmor, hur funkar det jämfört med SELinux?
<Laban> Något i mig gillar det sistnämnda, det verkar rätt gediget.
<molgrum> hur reggar man protokoll i firefox?
<molgrum> jag har satt network.protocol-handler.app.<protokoll> som sträng till en binär
<molgrum> kanske behöver sätta network.protocol-handler.expose/external.<protokoll>?
<molgrum> hepp, satte external till true men no dice
<hexabit> o/
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-23
<maxjezy> hej
<Sireorion> gomorrn
<andol> godagens
<Sebastia1Thorn> hej
<Sireorion> Sebastia1Thorn: läget?
<Sireorion> om jag har en *.sh och vill att den bootar när jag startar datorn hur gör jag?
<andol> Sireorion: Vill du att sagda skript ska köras som root eller som en specifik användare?
<Sireorion> https://pastee.org/rpsc5
<Sireorion> detta script
<Sebastia1Thorn> bygger en API-koppling
<Sireorion> fast i ubuntu
<Sebastia1Thorn> altså starta en MC-server vid boot?
<Sebastia1Thorn> testat denna: http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script
<Sireorion> aah =)
<Sireorion> tackar
<Sireorion> jag trodde att man bara kunde föra över en *.sh fil till init.d mappen :D
<Sebastia1Thorn> ahh, ok
<Sebastia1Thorn> guiden verkar ha koll på rättigheter ochså, vilket e gött mos
<Sireorion> japp o det funka =)
<Sebastia1Thorn> härligt
<Sireorion> Sebastia1Thorn: guld värd!
 * Sireorion ger Sebastia1Thorn 5 av 5 stjärnor för sitt goda uppförande samt hans insats att hjälpa en vilsen själ
 * Sebastia1Thorn tackar google
<Guest4812> Hej
<Guest4812> är det någon som har en riktlinje för hur jag genom php,html javascript kan skapa en hemsida med 3 alternativ och länka dessa alternativ till en IVR mjukvara (asterisk) som jag ringer in till och "Bekräftar" föremålet
<Guest4812> tänk er typ en webshop liknande men betydligt enklare, som har ett checkout alternativ och man ringer då in till växeln och bekräftar sitt val
<andol> Guest4812: Hur mycket PHP, HTML samt Javascript kan du?
<Guest4812> andol: grundläggande
<Guest4812> inte suttit mycket alls och utvecklat men har förståelse för bash skript och liite python just variabel tänk och dyl men inget objektorienterat tänk alls
<Guest4812> andol: har du någon ide eller riktlinje?
<Guest4812> beh inte vara avancerat
<andol> Guest4812: Känns mest som att det är en väldigt bred fråga du ställer. Har du prövat att bryta upp problemet i bitar, se vad du klarar av på egen hand, och sen ställa mer specifika frågor?
<Guest4812> andol: absolut
<Guest4812> andol: kolla priv
<Guest4812> tkr du den är ok?
<andol> Guest4812: Tja, du är ju en bit på vägen i alla fall. På sidan som sen direktas till lär du behöva visa en token som ska användas vid inrigning. Samma token behöver då även kommuniceras till systemet som väntar på inringandet.
<andol> Guest4812: Vidare lär du vill ha ett javascript som ligger och ajax:ar sig mot ett separat skript, som i tur kollar en databas eller en spool-folder, för bekräftelse från telefon-systemet.
<andol> Guest4812: Inget utav det här är egentligen svårt, bara det att du är många separata steg som behöver lösas.
<andol> Guest4812: Fast ifall det är riktiga pengar och riktiga köp inblandat, säkert att du vill koda ihop det på egen hand?
<Guest4812> andol: nej de här är bara test
<Guest4812> andol: se det som en "utvärdering" test att asterisken vid inringning och den här token kan "verifieras" och en digital röst säger "ok"
<Guest4812> andol: är du kvar?
<Guest4812> andol: vill visa dig framsteg
<Groggy> blurkis: kom på att videostream har appar, en till ios och en till android. Den senare har jag använt och det går då att välja nästa video som ska spelas direkt från telefonen. Smidigt då man inte måste lämna soffan (det problemet du har idag?). Iofs inte spellista, men en förbättring
<blurkis> Groggy: jag använder också videostream. Men kör det i chrome/linux.  Filmerna ligger på min laptop. Jag förmodar att jag inte kan styra videostream/google chrome/linux via min android mobil? :)
<Groggy> Jo
<Groggy> Precis det du gör blurkis
<Groggy> Para telefonen via appen till videostream i chrome och ställ in vart du har filmerna så behöver du inte röra datorn igen :)
<blurkis> Groggy: får kika på det,
<Groggy> blurkis: det enda det kostar är lite tid, så tycker jag du gör rätt i
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-24
<blurkis> dagens flashback.  unity-docken på sidan i ubuntu hämtar inspiration från windowmaker/nextstep osv va?
<blurkis> Det hade varit kul om det fanns *viss* möjlighet att uttöka funktionaliteten i varje programstartare i docken. Typ, så som just windowmaker hade det. En slags inbunden app i programstartaren.
<andol> blurkis: Ingen aning. Kan ju precis lika gärna vart så att Unity-docken inspirerades utav något som i sin tur inspirerats utav windowsmaker/nextstep. Alternativt att Unity-dock inspirerats utav samma något som även inspirerade windowmaker/nextstep.
<blurkis> andol: Jo, självklart. Jag sökte inte efter roten egentligen. Det bara slog mig att det var så..
<blurkis> En gång i tiden för länge länge sedan satt jag med en dator och körde både windowmaker och afterstep. Vill minnas att afterstep gick att få liiite snyggare, men det är länge sedan nu
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-16
<Zooklubba> Folk som tror att irc e som google. kek
<andol> Tja, senast jag hörde så är de tydliga rätt seriösa med att köra IRC internt på Google.
<Barre> jo, men det jag tror Zooklubba menar (men jag gissar fritt) är folk som loggar in på irc, ansluter till en kanal, ställer en fråga och loggar ut 5 minuter senare för att de inte fått något svar
<Zooklubba> Ding ding ding, 10p till Barre.
<Barre> \o/
<Zooklubba> andol ^^ var tydligen otydlig. Men syftade precis som bar.re sade att folk inte vantar pa svar och forvantar sig fa det direkt. (t.ex hans ???? efter bara 9min vantan)
 * andol ville mest sluta cirkeln
<andol> I övrigt tycker jag inte att det är konstigt (om än väldigt kontraproduktivt) att man som ovan vid IRC beter sig just så.
<Zooklubba> ah
<Zooklubba> oh shit Hund, solarized keyset :O
<Zooklubba> det hade jag velat ha
<Zooklubba> https://d2lraglvfaoc4l.cloudfront.net/uploads/product_image/file/32/56c1d25dc36f05ea901914793c7fc6e2.jpg
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha!
<Hund> Jag har sneglat på det jag med. Men SA är inte min typ av profil.
<Zooklubba> Hund SA?
<Hund> Jag kör med Cherry. :)
<Hund> Vänta, jag ska se om jag kan hitta en bild som visar skillnaden.
<Hund> Omöjligt att hitta någon bild med SA, Oem och Cherry på samma.
<Hund> http://www.laurivan.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/FamilyProfilesLG.jpg
<Hund> Högst upp har du SA.
<Zooklubba> ja, vad 'r grjen med cherrys da
<Zooklubba> aja, svara sa laser jag imorrn, gonatt
<Zooklubba> eller gonatt nej, men jag drar hem fran jobbet.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Cherry är lite lägre än vanliga OEM.
<Hund> SA är ju som att bestiga en gammal alp.
<Hund> Men det är ju vad jag tycker. SA är ju väldigt poppis och jag tycker att dom är häftig för att dom är ju väldigt retro.
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-17
<RICK_SYSOP> Hej! jag är nyfiken om det är möjligt att exekvera flera program i en o samma screen session? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1545643
<RICK_SYSOP> Samt, om detta går att definera redan i /etc/rc.local?
<bamsefar> Fan vad sur man blir
<bamsefar> Här tänkte jag ge honom mitt fina screendaemon, som är kompatibelt med daemon i initscript för att köra saker i screen, så quittar han
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-18
<Barre> bamsefar: mer regel än undantag
 * andol kan tänka sig att ställa en lagom lurig fråga, och sen stanna kvar och vänta på svar :-)
<Barre> andol: du är så välkommen så, men räkna med att när du bootar om maskinen och tillfälligt lämnar kanalen så stormar svaren in.. :P
<andol> Barre: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/18/%23ubuntu-se.html, ju!
<Barre> andol: men vi svarar med PM! :P
<andol> Barre: Ok, varför tar det en sådan tid med fetch från GitHub just nu?
 * Barre väntar med spänning på att andol skall logga ut så att vi kan klaga på att han inte är närvarande för det korrekta svaret
<andol> :P
<Barre> det är nått fel med mig.. undrar om jag är påväg att få hjärnblödning eller nått. :S
<andol> Vadnudå?
<Barre> är som sockervadd i huvudet och jag har svårt att fokusera...
<andol> 1177?
<coffe> kärlek i luften
<Hund> Barre: Hur har det gått för dig? :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-19
<Barre> Hund: med vaddå? :)
<andol> Barre: Du lät inte helt fisk igår...
<Barre> ahh.. nej det är fortfarande samma skit
<Zooklubba> segt
 * Barre är extremt dålig på att hålla /boot städad och fin :S
<HeMan> Barre: med tanke på hur det ser ut i ditt hobbyrum vs i mitt hobbyrum så tror jag du kan plocka bort "extremt"
<HeMan> Barre: kanske till och med byta dålig mot bra
<Barre> HeMan: du menar att du skulle ha stökigare än jag?
<HeMan> Barre: med en par tiopotenser!
<Barre> HeMan: oj
<HeMan> Barre: jag gissar att jag har 6-8 h städning innan jag kan börja använda bordsytan
<Barre> :O
<andol> HeMan: Fast något använder du ju uppenbarligen bordsytan till!
<HeMan> andol: :)
<HeMan> andol: Bordsytan används uteslutande för att upprätthålla ett fullkomligt kaos
<Barre> HeMan: men, det är betydligt rörigare nu än när du var förbi. Just nu har jag en switch jag inte riktigt förstår och 20st noder kopplade till den, allt i en hög på bordet..
<HeMan> Barre: jag _kan_ ha det med, men det ligger annat över
<HeMan> Barre: jag hittade en switch jag inte kom ihåg att jag ägde för ett tag sedan
<Barre> HeMan: hahah.. vilken bonus
<HeMan> jo
<Barre> i en zipfil ligger en zipfil som innehåller en zipfil som innehåller de filer jag vill ha... NÅGON MÅSTE AVGÅ!
<Barre> alltså, vem gör så?
<HeMan> Under all kritik!
<HeMan> Det måste ju så klart in i en tar.gz-fil i en rpm innan det är klart!
<Barre> dessutom är det kraftigt begränsat med diskutrymme på denna maskin så det är som ett femton-spel..
<Barre> HeMan: det är en windows :/
<HeMan> Barre: då så, bara boota om in i Linux!
<Barre> :/
<Zooklubba> avg[ alla
<Barre> Zooklubba: halkade på tangentbordet, eller struntat i utf-8?
<Zooklubba> ne, us-layout ofc.
<Zooklubba> l'ttare att f[ tag p[ {} och []
<Barre> :|
<Zooklubba> nöjd nu :(?
<Zooklubba> jefla alt-cmd-space för att byta
<Barre> Zooklubba: ditt ö ser konstigt ut, prickarna har rammlat åt höger. Så här ser det ut    o:
<Barre> ;P
<Zooklubba> pfft
<Hund> HeMan: Wat! 6-8 timmar? Hur stort hobbyrum har du?
<HeMan> Hund: inte så stort, men det är ju ett kaotiskt 15-spel...
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha! Jag har inte "<" och ">" på mitt nya tangentbord tack vare ANSI. :P
<Hund> 15-spel?
<Barre> Hund: https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sloyd.fi%2Fimages%2Fviisitoistapeli_femtonspelet.jpg&f=1
<HeMan> Hund: ett sånt där med 4x4 platser men bara 15 brickor som man ska stuva runt så man får fram rätt bild
<Barre> hörs inte jag?
<Hund> Ah! haha
<Hund> Sådan pjäs har jag inte sett på 25 år typ.
<Hund> Barre: Hörs? Isf är du den första som hörs.. här?
<Barre> Hund: NU DÅ! ;)
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> fast nu skrev du ju precis <> Hund
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag sitter vid den andra datorn nu.
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> så många tangentbord och inga med <>, skäms Hund
<Hund> Och skulle jag behöva får jag väl ordna det med typ xbindkeys.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Mhm
<Hund> Det är ju min mediadator bara. Jag använder inte så många tangenter.
<Apachez> finns det nåt bra tips att minska på storleken på en ubuntuinstallation?
<Apachez> flesta tricks verkar vilka ta bort ubuntu-desktop och då sitter man där helt utan gui vilket inte riktigt var tanken
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-20
<larsemil> Apachez: sent svar. men har du provat installera från en netinstall och istället installera det du behöver?
<larsemil> Apachez: och då menar jag inte hela ubuntu-desktop. I stort INGA metapaket utan bara det du behöver.
<Hund> Apachez: Xubuntu? :)
<Hund> Eller Lubuntu.
<Apachez> larsemil: dunno
<Apachez> larsemil: jag vill ju ha unity osv
<Apachez> går det att få in den UTAN metapaket?
<Apachez> egentligen vill ha precis som desktop men bli av med tex spel å onödigt samt bort med kompileringsverktyg etc
<Apachez> försöker man ta bort gcc så vill den avinstallera hela desktopen
<Zooklubba> awesome-wm <3
<Hund> Apachez: Då är det minimal-versionen som gäller.
<Apachez> Hund: jo men om jag börjar med minimal netinstall och kör apt-get install ubuntu-desktop så drar den in allt möjligt skit :(
<Hund> ubuntu-desktop är ett metapaket med "allt möjligt skit". :)
<Hund> Testa med "--no-install-recommends".
<Hund> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109430/commands-for-installing-unity-on-ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<Hund> Annars skippar du det helt och installerar bara Unity osv.
<Apachez> jo men det är det jag är lite orolig för att då blir det massa jobb åt andra hållet istället :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Äsch. :)
<Apachez> skulle vilja ha en apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --nojunk
<Apachez> och så vips så har man själva guit med systemuinställnignar å allt sånt
<Apachez> men utan rhytmbox, firefox, gcc, gpp yaddayadda
<Hund> Testa vad flaggan jag tipsade om innan?
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad exakt den gör men. :P
<Apachez> mmm får väl labba i vm :)
<Hund> Eller så installerar du Gentoo, då har du bra kontroll över vad som installeras. ;)
<Apachez> nja
<Apachez> vill ha ubuntu med aptget å allt sånt
<Apachez> men det var lite för mycket skit som drogs in med ubuntu-desktop
<Hund> :D
<Apachez> sen vill jag slippa sitta å konfa i 2 månader :P
<Hund> haha :D
<Apachez> nästa fråga... finns det nån minimal netinstall av ubuntu för raspberry?
<Hund> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Apachez> ingen 16.10?
<Hund> Fråga inte mig. :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-21
<HeMan> Apachez: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.10/release/ finns det för RPi2 på
<Apachez> HeMan: hoppla, inte ett ord om den på ubuntus hemsida
<Apachez> verkar rörigt för rpi3 http://askubuntu.com/questions/829643/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-raspberry-pi-3
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-15
<Hund> Inte illa.
<Nafallo> morning
<propus> morron morron!
<Hund> Morgon.
<Barre> tjotjo
<Laban> tjotjotrain
<propus> vad händer?
<Nafallo> folk leker tåg
<propus> tuff tuff TUUUT TUUUT
 * Barre försöker skapa en crush-map för 2DC-lösning som "makes sense"
<Barre> men, tåg låter roligare
<Nafallo> går det att kombinera? :-)
 * Barre testar nu
<propus> själv sitter man och kollar på en ny dator!.. funderar på att häda! köpa en mac mini och slänga in Linux :D
<Barre> Nafallo: enligt mina kollegor så är kombinationen inte att föredra, jag får koncentrera mig på crushmaps
<Nafallo> propus: låter väl onödigt när Dell XPS 13 precis kommit? :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: hoppas ni sitter vid centralstationen ;-)
<Nafallo> lättare att labba crushmaps med tåg då.
<Barre> njea, sitter centralt i kontorslandskapet, gills det?
<Nafallo> beror på om det finns tåg där :-P
<Barre> nej, men jag lät som ett gammalt ånglok
<propus> Nafallo: vill inte ha en laptop :)
<Nafallo> propus: beklagar
<Nafallo> Barre: det borde de vara vana vid kan man tycka ;-)
<propus> ;P
<propus> kör Ubuntu på min nuvarande mac mini.. funkar bra.. dock lite väl slö om man vill spela.
<Barre> propus: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/nuc/mini-pcs/nuc7i7bnhxg.html
<propus> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010810469/mac-mini
<propus> duger en sådan om man vill spela minecraft?
<Hund> Det beror nog på vad man anser duga.
<Hund> Men om du hatar pengar tycker jag absolut att du ska köpa något från Apple.
<Nafallo> s/hatar/&\ att\ ha/
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> y/hatar/\&\ att\ ha/
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<propus> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5011015599/zen-aio-z240iegt
<propus> en sådan borde nog räcka :)
<Hund> Den har bättre grafikkort.
<Hund> Men det är fortfarande att kasta pengar i sjön-.
<Hund> Du kan få extremt mycket bättre dator för samma pengar.
<propus> okej.. något förslag?
<Hund> Kan du bygga datorer? :)
<Nafallo> beror kanske på hur låg nivå vi pratar? ;-)
<Hund> Nafallo: Inte lika låg som din humor? ;P
<propus> Hund, joo nog kan jag det..
<Hund> Men du vill helst inte?
<Nafallo> så inte slipa skruvarna ur ett metallblock då ;-)
<Hund> haha
<propus> Hund: får man så mycket för pengarna av att bygga eget eller?
<Hund> Mja, alltså. Jämför man med en helt vanlig dator vs dessa nischade AIO-pytte-fjupp-über-mini-datorerna, så ja.
<Hund> För att göra en dator liten och händig som tex en AIO eller Mac Mini osv måste du tulla på något och då är det hårdvara.
<Nafallo> NUC :-D
<Hund> Även om du får plats med en i7 kommer det vara den klenaste modellen som dessutom lider av värmeproblem och kommer att throttla osv.
<Nafallo> jag råkade handla ett par NUC som VMware lab. ångrar mig nu :-P
<Hund> Visst, vill du ha något litet och inte bryr dig om pris och prestanda, utan värdesätter portabilitet och smidighet är det kanske värt det.
<Hund> Nafallo: haha okej. :D
<Nafallo> Hund: https://www.supermicro.com/products/system/Mini-ITX/SYS-E200-8D.cfm
<Nafallo> just saying
<Hund> Nice.:)
<Nafallo> visa inte den där för Barre . han blir så sugen då...
<Hund> :D
<propus> är det intel som häller eller ska man köra på AMD TR4?
<Nafallo> var det inte AMD Ryzen som skulle vara det nya heta?
<Hund> propus: Jag hade kört på AMD, speciellt efter senaste tidens händelser.
<Hund> Nafallo: Mjo.
<Hund> propus: Dock! Ryzen kommer om ett par månader, så det kan vara värt att vänta på det. :)
<Hund> Ryzen 2*
<propus> okej..
<propus> men hur är det med Linux och amd cpu och amd gpu.. lirar det bra under linux?
<Hund> Jag har personligen inte kört med AMD på många år eftersom det inte varit vidare bra och har krånglat en del, men senaste åren har de blivit bättre och jag har hört mycket gott om dem. Om jag skulle köpa nya grejer idag skulle det blir både CPU och GPU från AMD. Men som alltid, lita inte på vad en person säger. :)
<propus> okej =)
<propus> Jag är lite av en AMD fan boy.. men är sugen på att prova intel.
<propus> jag har en amd bulldozer som jag nu mer kör som server.. rätt nice cpu..
<Nafallo> tror 1 av 15 datorer här hemma är AMD :-P
<Nafallo> om jag räknade rätt
<propus> okejs.
<Nafallo> 10 laptops, 3 NUC, 1 ARM64 och 1 Microserver
<Nafallo> frågan är väl mest vad jag glömt.
<propus> okejs..
<Nafallo> snart är jag uppe i att ha orsakat tre punkter :-P
<propus> sedan så har jag en server liggande som jag tänkt sälja.. någon som är sugen?
<Nafallo> vad är det för server?
<propus> Rackable System AMD
<Nafallo> det sa ju inte mycket alls
<propus> Rackable Systems 2U 1/2 Deep Chassis
<propus> 4 SATA drive bays (Hotswappable with 3ware RAID Card Only!)
<propus> Arima/Rioworks NM46X Mainboard
<propus> 2x AMD� Opteron 2356 Quad Core CPUs @ 2.3 GHz
<propus> 4xGigabit Ethernet onboard
<propus> 32GB DDR2 Memory
<propus> 2x500GB Hard Disk
<Nafallo> pastebin för sådant, eller länk ;-)
<Nafallo> jag hade räknat med att få ett modellnummer :-P
<Nafallo> anyway, not for me.
<propus> https://www.google.se/search?q=Rackable+System+AMD&client=ubuntu&hs=T69&channel=fs&dcr=0&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjliv-FrtrYAhXFNJoKHTomAKYQ_AUICigB&biw=1680&bih=917#imgrc=vH4R6zv-Lp-59M:
<propus> okej
<propus> sorry ska tänka på pastbin till nästa gång.
<Nafallo> Hund: varför hatar DisplayLink mig?
<Hund> Nafallo: Uhm, bra fråga? Jag är fortfarande kvar med DVI och HDMI. :P
<Nafallo> länken till deras drivrutiner är någon AWS sak med Expires i URL... så kommer få ladda ner, packa om och ladda upp förmodligen :-(
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-16
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> mörrn
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Laban> Howdy
<Hund> Någon som har en bildskärm på 32"? Jag funderar på om det är lagom eller om det blir för stort?
<Barre> vilken jävla stor laptop det skulle vara, löjligt stor
<Hund> Haha
<Nafallo> *gäsp*
 * Hund petar dit en tussilago
<Peyam> Hund, Jag använde min tv som skärm ett tag som var 32. den var bra faktiskt. Så stort var det inte. men det beror på vad det är för upplösning på den annars är det värdelös. Jag återgick till dubbla skärmar
<Hund> Mjo, det blir ju UHD. Annars är det ingen idé.
<dinasty> Hund: jag har 27" och tycker det är för stort, gör ont i ögonen
<Hund> dinasty: Gör ont? Har du inte andra problem då? :P
<dinasty> Hund: haha nää inte vad jag känner till, har dock att göra med att den är så jäkla ljusstark.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du får väl vrida ner ljusstyrkan lite då? ;)
<Hund> Har du bra upplyst rum?
<Hund> Jag har 3st 24"-skärmar och har inte haft några problem med det. :)
<dinasty> Japp, har köpt mig en ny lampa här nu, samt plockat bort en av mina 3 skärmar
<dinasty> 3st blev helt enkelt sensory overload typ
<Hund> Nu testar jag att köra en bara och se om jag klarar mig på en (om än lite dåligt ytrymme), men det blir ju annat workflow med flera vs en skärm.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<dinasty> 2 skärmar är optimalt har jag kommit fram till
<dinasty> mest för att xrandr bråkade med mig för mycket när jag skulle ha 3st samt scaling på två av dem
<Hund> Det är nice med flera skärmar, men efter några år vill man uppdatera och jag känner att jag vill satsa på en stor istället. Dels för att få tillbaka mitt skrivbord, slippa lite kablar osv och dels för att jag skulle behöva flytta till större om jag ska få plats med 3 st stora skärmar. :D Och jag skulle inte ens ha råd heller så..
<Hund> ahh
<Hund> Jag har aldrig haft problem med xrandr. :)
<dinasty> nää problem och problem, allt handlar ju om att man ska lära sig hur det fungerar
<dinasty> och det orkade jag inte riktigt vid tillfället
<Hund> Men med Herbstluftwm fungerar det faktiskt bra med en skärm.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<dinasty> så då fick en skärm flytta ner på golvet istället :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du kan ju ha den och RasperryPi på dasset. ;)
<dinasty> openbox ballade ur och fick fruktansvärd screen tearing också
<dinasty> Hhaha ja det hade ju vart klockrent
<Hund> Aj då. :(
<Hund> Testade du med en compositethanterare eller vad det heter? :P
<dinasty> japp drog in compiz men fick inte ordning på det ändå
<Hund> Compton är poppis för de som vill ha något enkelt och funktionellt.
<Hund> ah
<dinasty> får bli ett helgprojekt
<dinasty> compton menar jag
<Hund> Ah. :D
<dinasty> hidpi är dock guld när man får det att lira
<dinasty> så jäkla snyggt
<Hund> Det tuffa med Herbstluftwm är att det har en mer abstrakt syn på skärmar. Även om du bara har en bildskärm kan du ändå ha flera skärmar och det fungerar precis som att du skulle haft två fysiska bildskärmar, rätt smart.
<Hund> Det kan jag tänka mig.
<Hund> Jag har aldrig haft högre upplösning än 1080p. :P
<Hund> Så det har inte varit så relevant för mig.
<dinasty> kan nog nästan lova dig att du inte vill gå tillbaka till 1080p när du väl börjat använda 4k
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag kant tänka mig det. :)
<Hund> kan*
<Hund> Jag är dock lite nervös över hur väl man anpassar sig till det.
<Hund> Med skalning och allting.
<Hund> I det avseendet är ju min setup ganska antik. :P
<dinasty> Det är ju en jäkla massa pill för att få det att fungera
<Hund> Det kan jag tänka mig. :P
<dinasty> värt det dock :>
<Hund> Jag får hoppas det med tanke på priserna. :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-17
<Nafallo> morning
<bamsefar> Morrn
<Nafallo> jag funderade på om man kanske skulle ha en ordentlig vintersovsäck igår natt. vaknar till ett mail där den jag funderade på är på rea.
<Nafallo> gah
<bamsefar> Heh
<bamsefar> Vad ska du ha sovsäck till?
<bamsefar> Flyttat tillbaks till England? ;)
<Nafallo> camping
<Nafallo> har redan två, men den kallaste klarar bara -6°
<Nafallo> hrm. behöver kolla om ett virtuellt paket är installerat i ett skript. någon som har några idéer om hur? ;-)
<Nafallo> *mummel* jag skulle ju ta mig till kontoret.
<Nafallo> buss om fyra minuter, så blir väl om en halvtimme och fem minuter nu :-P
<Barre> =)
<Nafallo> ger nog upp på virtuella paket.
<propus> god morgon!
<dinasty> Nafallo: "grep-status -Fprovides,Package -s Package awk typ?
<Hund> Mors
<propus> mors!
<Hund> Vad händer här då?
<HeMan> kodar
<propus> HeMan: vad kodar du förnågot?
<propus> Hund: sitter och kollar på datorprylar.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Kommer du fram till något då?
<propus> joo att det blir helvetes dyrt .D
<propus> :D
<Hund> Jaså? :)
<propus> jao..
<Hund> Vad är helvetes dyrt? :P
<propus> 30K
<Hund> Och vad blir det för grejer?
<Hund> Okej. :)
<propus> kollade på amd rysen
<propus> 37 k utan skärm.
<HeMan> propus: kodar Python på ett nytt konsultuppdrag
<propus> får nog bli en allt i 1 dator.
<propus> HeMan: okej nice :) jag försöker lära mig python.
<HeMan> propus: men jag utvärderade journald som logg-motor i går
<HeMan> journald är inte optimal om man spolar ur sig logg-entryn...
<propus> okejs.
<Barre> HeMan: skriv inte för långa rader i python bara ;P
<Hund> propus: Vad ska du göra med datorn?
<propus> Hund: spela CS lite.. men kommer mest hålla på med hemsidor
<Hund> Du behöver inte en dator för 30.000 kr för det.
<Hund> Du kan dela priset på tre.
<propus> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5011015599/zen-aio-z240iegt
<propus> en sådan tror jag att det blir.
<Hund> Och du vill inte ha en AIO-dator om du ska spela, speciellt inte CS.
<propus> okej
<Hund> AIO är till för rika Blocket-surfare som vill ha en smidig dator som passar i deras Mio-hem.
<propus> okej.
<propus> vad tycks om en IMac då?
<Hund> Fortfarande samma, om du hatar pengar - köp Apple-prylar.
<Hund> :)
<propus> hehe sitter på en mac mini nu.. kör dock linux på den.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<propus> ingen här som är sugen på att köpa en server?
<HeMan> Barre: okejdå
<HeMan> propus: jag ska bygga en server ganska snart
<HeMan> Eller server och server, en singelsocket-maskin på konsument-prylar
<HeMan> 2 snurrdiskar och en SSD, gärna 32 GB RAM
<propus> https://pastebin.com/T9w2RUsB
<trojanskhest> Hej. Kan någon här komma på ett sätt att programatiskt se, även om det innebär att skrejpa HTML, om en given person (baserat på namn/födelsedatum/adress) har mönstrat, gjort lumpen, har barn och vad för slags jobb/lön de har (eller om de får någon form av bidrag)? Dessa uppgifter saknas helt på Hitta/Ratsit/Eniro. Alltså *inte* genom att manuellt b
<trojanskhest> ombardera Skatteverket med e-post där de enbart svarar på högst 3 frågor per gång och efter flera arbetsdagar och ofta undvikande/syrligt/ovilligt. Jag varken kan eller vill betala deras ockerpriser för tillgång till "SPAR"-API:et där det kostar 500 kr per förfrågan + extraavgifter...
<trojanskhest> Jag undrar även om det går att se tidigare adresser och eventuella tidigare sambon/giftersmål. Även "kända tillgångar" och sådant, men detta är överkurs. Allra helst skulle jag vilja ha en internationell sådan tjänst där man även kan kolla folk som bor varsomehelst i världen, men detta är förmodligen helt omöjligt för en privatperson så jag har ing
<trojanskhest> et större hopp om den saken...
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-18
<Hund> Jag är ganska övertygad om att det finns bättre forum för det du söker.
<Hund> Och jag är ganska säker på att det är tredje gången jag sett du frågat om det här nu.
<Laban> Undrar vad källan är för det han söker.
<woldish> tjena, har problem med Err:23 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata
<woldish>   Hash Sum mismatch
<woldish> någon som har samma?
<Hund> woldish: Testa `apt clean`, `rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*` och sist `apt update`.
<woldish> provade det hund verkar inte hjälpa
<woldish> är det umu.se som har problem tro?
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<Hund> Jag sökte lite på webben bara. :P
<Robosapiens> Hello. No public writing here now. Who can help me to fix my ubuntu system after compiz messed it up a little?
<Hund> No public writing were?
<Hund> Robosapiens: ^
<WildSoft> Hund: Nope, massiv random PM verkade tydligen vara första valet
<Hund> lol :P
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-20
<Nafallo> dinasty: The program 'grep-status' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Nafallo> sudo apt install dctrl-tools
<Hanteraren> Hej! Någon här som kan hjälpa mig?
<Hanteraren> Ingen?
<andol> Hanteraren: Gissar att oddsen i alla fall inte blir sämre ifall du är tydligare kring vad du vill ha hjälp med.
<dinasty> Nafallo: yes, tror inte det är något som skickas med som standard
<Hanteraren> Tack för svar. Är relativt ny inom linux..använde tidigare unity och kunde då använda mig av "scale menu and title" för att göra hela ui mindre. Har en äldre macbook med 1280x800 upplösning. Kunde som sagt vilja att skala så det såg ut som tex 1920x1080 så jag fick mer skärmyta så att säga. I nya ubuntu 17.10 finns inte det alternativet
<dinasty> Hanteraren: har du gnome-tweak-tool installerat?
<Hanteraren> Japp
<dinasty> Hanteraren: https://images.techhive.com/images/article/2015/04/tweak-tool-window-100580051-orig.png
<dinasty> HiDPI alternativet finns inte där?
<Hanteraren> Nej, tyvärr inte
<dinasty> Hanteraren: verkar eventuellt som de har flyttat på det, kolla denna länken: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400188/cannot-enable-hidpi-from-gnome-tweak-tool
<Hanteraren> Jag kikar där, tack så mycket sålänge
<dinasty> verkar som att det ligger under displays numera
<Nafallo> dinasty: jag använder standard, det närmsta jag har att gå på hittills är apt show nvidia-[0-9][0-9][0-9]
<Nafallo> dinasty: inte listat ut varför [0-9]{3} inte fungerar än :-/
<Hanteraren_> Hej igen. Tyvärr får jag bara fram alternativet att skala upp det till 125%. Jag skulle vilja skala det åt andra hållet, tex 75%
<Hanteraren_> Hej igen. Tyvärr får jag bara fram alternativet att skala upp det till 125%. Jag skulle vilja skala det åt andra hållet, tex 75%
<Hanteraren> Om jag loggar in genom unity 17.10 så finns alternativet att använda "scale menu and title" så allt blir mindre, men det verkar inte gå annars av någon anledning
<dinasty> Hanteraren: du menar att det inte fungerar i senare versioner ?
<Hanteraren> Loggar jag in genom unity så finns alternativet under "display", men det finns inget sånt alternativ här.
<Hanteraren> Tänk dig att kunna zooma ut istället för in, allting blir lite mindre, skrivbord, ikoner, dock m.m. och man få plats med mer på skärmen
<dinasty> vet vilket alternativ du menar, är dock osäker på om det går att skala neråt längre via guit
<dinasty> verkar som de har gjort om funktionen i senare versioner
<Hanteraren> Ok, ja det verkar nästan så. Har även kollar runt i dconf men hittar inget. Enda som finns är skalning och 0 är minimum :(
<Hanteraren> Kanske skall logga in och använda unity igen. Vet inte riktigt fördel/nackel om man jämför att använda unity eller den jag har nu, gnome?
<dinasty> det handlar nog mest om vad man känner sig mest bekväm med att använda
<Hanteraren> Så det är bara ett "skal" så att säga, inga direkta skillander på funktioner eller dylikt?
<Hanteraren> Då det fortfarande är samma version av Ubuntu
<dinasty> Precis
<dinasty> visst finns det olika funktioner i olika "skal" men allt bakom är precis som vanligt, inga skillnader där
<Hanteraren> Ok, får prova mig fram helt enkelt. Uppskattar verkligen att du tog dig tid, tack så mycket!
<dinasty> Inga problem, tråkigt att det inte verkar finnas stöd längre bara så att det gick att lösa problemet
<Hanteraren> Ja precis, förhoppningsvis kanske det kommer. Ha en jättebra helg :-)
<dinasty> Det samma till dig :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-21
<Hund> Barre: Skaffat Mastodon än då?
<Apachez> nån av er som vet hur man får klockan i ubuntu 17.10 (gnome) att hamna uppe till höger istället för uppe mittpå?
<Nafallo> morning
<Hund> Apachez: Du behöver säkert ett addon för det.
<Hund> Du behöver väl ett addon för att starta GNOME idag.
<Apachez> nä 17.10 kör med gnome default
<Apachez> unity är borta
<Hund> Nafallo: Mors
<Hund> Jag vet.
<Hund> GNOME är ju helt handikappat idag.
<Apachez> lyckas flytta applistan upp till vänster via gsettings
<Apachez> men hittar nada om att flytta runt klockan
<Hund> https://github.com/gecos-team/gnome-shell-move-clock
<Hund> Kanske?
<Nafallo> personligen har jag inte något emot gnome-shell med desktop-teamets fixar.
<Apachez> nånstans här ska det ju finnas kod för att flytta på datumfältet i toppen i gnome men hittar inte exakta kodraden :( https://github.com/hardpixel/unite-shell/tree/4bc88ec2e85582c153aa45444eff4196de2561f8/unite%40hardpixel.eu
<Barre> Hund: nope
<Apachez> extend menu panel it is
<Apachez> nu har man klockan till hör som man är van vid :)
<Hund> :D
<sptnx>  
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-15
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Här var det livat. :P
 * Hund petar på Apachez
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-16
<Apachez> Hund: sluta spamma ;)
<Hund> :P
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-19
<Apachez> https://imgur.com/gallery/ybcijt8
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhrkdHshb3E
